# NFL: Super Bowl Champion NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AIR BRADY :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That blazing speed:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember when Brady juked out Brian Urlacher back in '06. He's got da movez.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so fast the camera can't even keep up with his lightning speed. eyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was that against the woat of all time Dallas defense? All these season run together for me. Of course, Romo still kept them within reach of the playoffs.

I remember that particular play though. goat play action bootleg.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wasn't that in the shootout game, which was in 2013 and i think the year cowboys had the woat defense.


in other news, titans hired mularkey, so they might have another first overall selection next year lel.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Magic said:


> so fast the camera can't even keep up with his lightning speed. eyton


Haha!

Every time a team I want to win gets to the goal line I want to see them run this "goat play action bootleg" as *MrMr* called it. Love that play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Magic said:


> wasn't that in the shootout game, which was in 2013 and i think the year cowboys had the woat defense.
> 
> 
> in other news, titans hired mularkey, so they might have another first overall selection next year lel.


yes it was. great game. romo was godly but i think threw an int to "lose" it. lol they were only in that game BECAUSE of romo.


I don't know why the play action boot at the GL isn't run more. I guess because teams don't respect the run like they used to. I prefer having the TE/some receiver option on the play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You know, the quintessential Goal Line play is..._*SPIDER 2 Y BANANA.*_


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Didn't get the chance to post this earlier...but my thoughts on the overtime rule in the NFL. They need to make it simple. You have one of two choices they can do...

1. Both teams get a crack at the ball, whether the first team gets a FG or TD. If the game is still tied after both teams have gotten a turn on offense, next team to score wins. 

2. Go back to the original rules and to sudden death OT where first team to score wins whether the other team gets the ball or not. 

It's not that complicated.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Didn't get the chance to post this earlier...but my thoughts on the overtime rule in the NFL. They need to make it simple. You have one of two choices they can do...
> 
> 1. Both teams get a crack at the ball, whether the first team gets a FG or TD. If the game is still tied after both teams have gotten a turn on offense, next team to score wins.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you'd ever go back to the old rules. :kobe

Both teams getting a shot on offense would be ideal, but the current format is still much better than the old rules.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Mike McCarthy said:


> "Eddie has a lot of work to do. I'm stating the obvious. His offseason last year was not what it should be and he never recovered from it. I talked to Eddie today and that was pretty much the majority of the conversation. He cannot play at the weight he did this year."


McCarthy calling out feast mode. :mark:

He's entering the final year of his rookie contract. If Feast Mode doesn't get his act together I can see Green Bay moving on from him.

Also it sounds like Clay will be moving back to outside linebacker next season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> I don't know why you'd ever go back to the old rules. :kobe
> 
> Both teams getting a shot on offense would be ideal, but the current format is still much better than the old rules.


I still like my no kicks allowed in OT rule, maybe start it at the 50 and see where things go from their.

My initial thoughts of the coin flips offense getting the ball at their 20 seems like too much of a defensive advantage, but maybe the 35 or 50 would work.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

pre)Ghost said:


> McCarthy calling out feast mode. :mark:
> 
> He's entering the final year of his rookie contract. If Feast Mode doesn't get his act together I can see Green Bay moving on from him.
> 
> Also it sounds like Clay will be moving back to outside linebacker next season.


Clay cost me my fantasy championship, all he had to do was make 1 FUCKING TACKLE and he posted 0 POINTS :mj2

but yeah, he was alright in the middle but Jake Ryan could take over that spot as he looked quite good this year when he came in, and allow Matthews to return to OLB

Jordy Nelson ahead of schedule with his recovery and looks as good as ever too


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Didn't get the chance to post this earlier...but my thoughts on the overtime rule in the NFL. They need to make it simple. You have one of two choices they can do...
> 
> 1. Both teams get a crack at the ball, whether the first team gets a FG or TD. If the game is still tied after both teams have gotten a turn on offense, next team to score wins.
> 
> ...


Yeah, definitely the 1st one. Never liked the sudden death thing to start OT. Always seemed unfair imo.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> Clay cost me my fantasy championship, all he had to do was make 1 FUCKING TACKLE and he posted 0 POINTS :mj2
> 
> but yeah, he was alright in the middle but Jake Ryan could take over that spot as he looked quite good this year when he came in, and allow Matthews to return to OLB
> 
> Jordy Nelson ahead of schedule with his recovery and looks as good as ever too


Clay has disappeared a few times this season, ending games with no meaningful stats. I appreciate him taking one for the team and playing out of position. I wouldn't mind them signing or drafting a ILB to go along with Jake Ryan. Sam Barrington, who was starting ahead of Ryan before injury, is good against the run, but suspect in pass coverage.

Great news concerning Nelson, his ability to get open and stretch the field was greatly missed. If Jeff Janis can become a better route runner and improve his consistency, he'll be a good deep threat to go along with Jordy. Nelson and Janis stretching the field, with Cobb, R. Rodgers, and Abby taking advantage underneath would be great.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Brady played his first career game vs Manning.

And now Manning plays his potentially last game vs Brady.

COME BRADY.

END 

HIS

FUCKING

CAREER.

BE THE TAKER TO HIS HBK. FINISH HIM.

I still love the fact that people hype up this rivalry when in reality it's been Brady making Manning his bitch all these years. It's like Michael Jordan vs Kirk Hinrich in a nutshell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

pre)Ghost said:


> Clay has disappeared a few times this season, ending games with no meaningful stats. I appreciate him taking one for the team and playing out of position. I wouldn't mind them signing or drafting a ILB to go along with Jake Ryan. Sam Barrington, who was starting ahead of Ryan before injury, is good against the run, but suspect in pass coverage.
> 
> *Great news concerning Nelson*, his ability to get open and stretch the field was greatly missed. If Jeff Janis can become a better route runner and improve his consistency, he'll be a good deep threat to go along with Jordy. Nelson and Janis stretching the field, with Cobb, R. Rodgers, and Abby taking advantage underneath would be great.


it'll be great for me too, he was one of my keepers and I wasn't going to let him get snapped up by another team so I've had him sat on my bench all season in hope he comes back fine next season, which so far, sounds like he will

Brady will out class Manning for sure, all depends on the defensive sides of both teams for me


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SnapOrTap said:


> Brady played his first career game vs Manning.
> 
> And now Manning plays his potentially last game vs Brady.
> 
> ...



they're 2-2 in the playoffs and peyton is 2-1 in afc championship games.

most of the games have also been played at home for brady, which is kind of an advantage that doesn't get talked about much. As in 10 home games to Peyton's 6.

Not to mention the fact that since 2005 they're 5-5 against once another. Again, hardly dominating.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Magic said:


> they're 2-2 in the playoffs and peyton is 2-1 in afc championship games.
> 
> most of the games have also been played at home for brady, which is kind of an advantage that doesn't get talked about much. As in 10 home games to Peyton's 6.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that since 2005 they're 6-6 against once another. Again, hardly dominating.


It's all about the H2H record.

11-5. 

:lelbrock


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SnapOrTap said:


> It's all about the H2H record.
> 
> 11-5.
> 
> :lelbrock


i mean they're 2-2 head to head in the playoffs and that's what brady stans are all about in the first place. if we get into general regular season numbers Peyton crushes him. Y'all always want it both ways. :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It's just as much Belichick vs Peyton than Brady vs Peyton tbh. Those early years especially. It was our defense against Peyton's offense, with our defense winning it. Brady was playing the role of a game manager back then. Not a slam on him, because we didn't have very good weapons, and the situation called for it. Weather was lousy in the 2 playoff games. Brady did his job though. 

As the years went on we saw some really good back and forth games, 2006 AFC CG, 2007 undefeated bowl, 2009 4th & 2 game (prob the best in the series) and the 2013 comeback game. Besides those 4 most of the other games have been lopsided. The 2010 game was pretty good. 

I have them both in the top 3 QB's ever. Of the QB's I've watched play they're #1 and #2 , with Brady getting the edge. I'm not gonna go on a rant why I think Brady is better, I just have him higher. Both are legends though. If Peyton wins this one I'll be fucking mad though. Fiveheaded bastard.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> i mean they're 2-2 head to head in the playoffs and that's what brady stans are all about in the first place. if we get into general regular season numbers Peyton crushes him. Y'all always want it both ways. :mj


I disagree a ton. If you want to give Manning the edge, alright. He doesn't crush him though. Brady was probably going to get his 3rd MVP this year until his offense all went to the infirmary- Solder, Vollmer, Stork, Edelman, Blount, Lewis. Amendola and Gronk being hurt too missing some time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers have suffered yet another injury. If I had to bet Sunday is the end of the line for this team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm pretty confident in Carolina right now. Zona got blown out to end the season and I didn't think much of it. Then they almost lose at home to a struggling Packers team with Janis and Abracadabra at WR. Palmer was terrible in that game too. Panthers have a much better defense and it'll be on the road. I'm not one to make a big deal about last week over what I've seen all year but Zona has been suspect. Seattle would have destroyed them in that game. Lucky GB was missing Jordy/Cobb and feast mode was feasting not on yards but muffins


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The Patriots lost last time to the Broncos because of a fumble. The key to the AFC Championship will be turnovers. Denver and New England won the turnover battle in the divisional round, and did not turn it over at all, actually. Something will have to give and one team will be undone by a turnover. The injuries, refs, or anything else did not matter as much as that turnover in the first game, so I expect this to be a similar case, but the fact that Edelman is there is scary. He might be a major key for the Pats. Ware for the Broncos will be there this time, so they also have an experienced player ready for the big game.

Panthers have some issues now and I am shocked by the fact that Seattle scored 24 straight in the last game. The Giants did more than that earlier in the season. The Cardinals might not be that explosive, but I imagine the Panthers will have some issues with this game. 

Two good games. I cannot wait. ^_^


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Panthers gave up leads the entire season and still won the games. I mean it's certainly a problem, but they've managed to finish all of those games so I wouldn't say it's something new that they haven't known.


they gave up 19 straight points to the colts with 9 minutes left and even went behind by a fg in that game before winning. :mj2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jared Allen has been really mediocre, so I don't really view losing him as too much of a blow. I'm more than confident in Addison/Ealy/Delaire to fill the void, though it does hurt the depth. Definitely more concerned about the secondary; I expect John Brown/Michael Floyd to absolutely fist Robert McClain. I am more confident going into this game than I was the Seattle game, but who knows. Football is football.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Not really a shocker, Allen was pretty ordinary during his time in Chicago too. Least we got a pick out of him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cam should win MVP but I'd prob give OPOY to Brown or Julio tbh. Wouldn't be undeserving to give Cam both though. The only thing that annoys me with this whole Cam movement is that people keep saying he's making white people mad in particular. To me, he is making old people mad. The younger fans of all races seem to love this guy, including me. Idk why they have to make everything about race. Grats to him and Panthers fans though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When they say he's making white people mad, they're saying he's making racists mad, but they're just being nice.

:lmao if Cam Newton makes you mad...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...-and-its-beautiful/ar-BBonBuS?ocid=spartanntp


he's definitely making white people mad. :draper2 I wouldn't even say they're all racist, I have no idea but he does seem to get more people mad than they should ever have the right to be over the silliest of things. A seahawks fan is complaining about the class of the player while the likes of Sherman has been far more disrespectful toward other teams in the past. 


And it is definitely a race thing in some aspects and always has been with the way he got criticized in the early portions of his career by the media compared to other players that have largely failed expectations. I mean I've read a lot more shit involving him than the likes of matt ryan, stafford, and bradford(concerning their play on the field).


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

It is only because of Cam's arrogance compared to Ryan, or the others. Or so it seems. I guess giving game balls to children is classless now. Oh no, somebody help us. Brady trash talks all over the field, and Sherman is known for his antics. I love trash talk and arrogance. It is swagger! We need that in sports more often. Showmanship is not just for the WWE. 

Although I seem to notice black people get "thug" hurled at them all the time.  

At the end of the day Cam is popular, talented, rich, and winning. People with those qualities will always be under fire.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

meh, the girl that wrote that is in the minority and being LOL'd at by most.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wait, Panthers fans are saying the sky is falling over no Jared Allen? :ti

He was done 2 teams ago.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> I don't know why you'd ever go back to the old rules. :kobe
> 
> Both teams getting a shot on offense would be ideal, but the current format is still much better than the old rules.





Chrome said:


> Yeah, definitely the 1st one. Never liked the sudden death thing to start OT. Always seemed unfair imo.


The funny thing is that for years no one really complained until the NFC title game when Brett Favre threw the pick against the Saints and then never got the ball in sudden death. I'm fine with either option really, but the current OT rules are a bit goofy.

As far as Cam and his throwing down of the flag, the fan seemed to wave the Seahawk flag in his face. You want to taunt someone, then don't whine when they get scoreboard. To me, I'm perfectly fine with players celebrating a touchdown or a big play. I'm more annoyed over doing a dance when you stop an opponent for no gain on a first-down run.

Buffalo Bills hire the first female full-time assistant coach in Kathryn Smith as special teams quality control coach. I have no issue with women being coaches in men's sports, but does Smith have any real football background other than having been an administrative assistant for Ryan in both the Jets and Bills organizations? At least the Becky Hammon hire for the Spurs made sense, she was a top WNBA star as well as an Olympian and had an extensive basketball portfolio.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sam Bradford thinks he's worth $25 million a year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

That might be enough to cover his hospital bills for 2016




3 DAYS AWAY


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

NFL wants a team in london within 6 years.


which seems fucking stupid to me as that will literally destroy teams as far as travelling goes.


----------



## Filipo Sooa (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm hoping that Roger Goodell does not favor the New England Patriots and Tom Brady/Bill Belichick too much, as we got the Arizona Cardinals and the Carolina Panthers vying for their first Super Bowl Championship victory.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

the london obsession is WOAT

they give no fucks about american football with 5 mins of commercials/stoppages for every minute of action



_
I'm hoping that Roger Goodell does not favor the New England Patriots and Tom Brady/Bill Belichick too much, as we got the Arizona Cardinals and the Carolina Panthers vying for their first Super Bowl Championship victory._


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

surely the London franchise won't go ahead. they won't be able to maintain interest over there, Premier League dominates and the lower leagues have strong followings too. not to mention they have the Super League competition (rugby league) and rugby union, cricket and other sports too. also a WOAT idea in relation to travel as teams will be messed around with the time zone changes and the like


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

West coast teams should never play in London and London should never play west coast. That alone makes a London team a bad idea. East coast wouldn't be that big of a deal. Central and western teams are definitely pushing it.

Of course the NFL can afford supersonic flights right? The flight time would be trivial then.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The NFL NEEDS international expansion though, Sydney can't be too far away. The White player pipeline within the United States will be dead within 20 years, and they need to find a new source of players to exploit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It would be cool if it snows during the Panthers game.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Don't see the London team ever happening tbh. We definitely have the fan base here, but it would be a logistical nightmare...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

An NFL team in London would be a disaster, so I fully expect a team there by 2020.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

At the very least, in the playoffs, each offense should have an opportunity with the ball. 


Peyton Manning is going to put Tom Brady in a sharpshooter in the final minute of regulation Sunday while Roger Goodell runs out on to the field and screams to Ed Hochuli, "RING THE DAMNED BELL!" http://nypost.com/2016/01/21/the-nfl-conspiracy-theory-freaking-out-patriots-fans/
@AryaDark @Joff @JunkheadX @Notorious @Magic @RetepAdam. THE FIX @*MrMr* (not really trying to mention you because it would not work and ruin all o' the other mentionings!)


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Just give London more regular season games. Make it an 18 week season, give every team two bye weeks between week 3 and week 16. Have two games in London in weeks 3 and 4 and then one every week until week 16 (32 teams). Having two bye weeks insures every team has their bye week after a London game and having two weeks is good for the overall health of the players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How is losing to an OT sudden death TD that different from losing because of a turnover...or penalties...or anything else that contributes to a loss?

It just seems like a bigger deal because the game is immediately over. I've always loved sudden death. What they have now is fine. They fixed the somewhat broken sudden death FG.


They need to fix the broken as fuck catch rules before they tinker with OT again.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Algernon said:


> Just give London more regular season games. Make it an 18 week season, give every team two bye weeks between week 3 and week 16. Have two games in London in weeks 3 and 4 and then one every week until week 16 (32 teams). Having two bye weeks insures every team has their bye week after a London game and having two weeks is good for the overall health of the players.


More IS games would make far more sense than having a franchise here. The games so far have all very well attended, and will continue to be (think it's a little harsh that Germany hasn't had one yet though, despite their own large fan base). Just think there are too many issues inherent with having a team overseas for it to ever work...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

As for this weekend's games, I can't see any outcome other than easy wins for the Patriots and Panthers. Would much prefer the exact opposite, with Arizona beating Denver, but Manning's finished and I have serious doubts about Palmer in the Playoffs. Don't really mind who wins it though, as long as it's not the Patriots...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> More IS games would make far more sense than having a franchise here. The games so far have all very well attended, and will continue to be (think it's a little harsh that Germany hasn't had one yet though, despite their own large fan base). Just think there are too many issues inherent with having a team overseas for it to ever work...



I sure hope we get a regular season game over here in the next few years. During the NFL Europe years, Germany was the biggest market by far. If I recall correctly, by the end the league consisted of all German teams except for one in Amsterdam.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> I sure hope we get a regular season game over here in the next few years. During the NFL Europe years, Germany was the biggest market by far. If I recall correctly, by the end the league consisted of all German teams except for one in Amsterdam.


Yeah, could have just called it NFL Germany in the end!  

There's no doubt you deserve one game a season at the very least, there's always been strong support for the game over there. Watched a couple of London Monarchs games in the inaugural season, including the World Bowl win against Barcelona, but moving away from Wembley was a big mistake. Think the International Series is one of the few things Goodell has got right, continuing down the path towards a London based team would be one of his biggest mistakes imo...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Don't see the London team ever happening tbh. We definitely have the fan base here, but it would be a logistical nightmare...


I don't know, maybe there's a London, Barcelona, French, and German, based team.

Long term, the NFL is in deep trouble fan base wise in the US and they need to expand that pool globally. They are losing ground to the NBA massively, and I wouldn't be shocked if the NBA passed them by 2030 in terms of #1 American sports league.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> I don't know, maybe there's a London, Barcelona, French, and German, based team.
> 
> Long term, the NFL is in deep trouble fan base wise in the US and they need to expand that pool globally. They are losing ground to the NBA massively, and I wouldn't be shocked if the NBA passed them by 2030 in terms of #1 American sports league.


I think you underestimate the ground between the NFL and every other sport in America in terms of popularity, and how long it takes for that landscape to shift.

Hell, the NBA hasn't even passed MLB yet by most metrics, and people talk about how baseball is a dying sport.

Add the fact that people will still watch just about any NFL game thanks to gambling and fantasy football, and the NFL is hardly in trouble... yet.

The question is: What will the tipping point be in terms of player safety and concussions and whatnot? At what point will fans make the conscious decision to say "I'm not okay with watching and supporting this product anymore"? And if that happens, I'm not sure international expansion will really save the league.

So, I doubt we'll ever see a European NFL team. Hell, we haven't even seen a Canadian team yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I can definitely see them adding a Toronto and Mexico City team.

People would have said the same thing about boxing Retep, and now boxing is non-existant. At some point, people will just walk away from the violence and the perceived racism inherent in a system that uses 95% black people and spits them out injured beyond the ability to work even the most menial jobs


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*vs.*

















*vs.*







uproxx.com/sports/nfl-teams-as-wrestlers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the dallas one is the best one


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> the dallas one is the best one


Baltimore Raven is so simple, yet so effective.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas = Macho Man :mark:

Stone Cold Steve Houston :mark:

some of these are awful though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Minnesota Lesnar's :mark:

Also marked for the Tampa Tugboats


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Needs more Haystacks Calhoun.


Lynch is pondering retirement moreso than usual according Seattle's GM. He should. He's rich. He had a very successful career. Stop now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> ​


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Needs more Haystacks Calhoun.
> 
> 
> Lynch is pondering retirement moreso than usual according Seattle's GM. He should. He's rich. He had a very successful career. Stop now.


Maybe someone will hire him as an analyst! :duck


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

> The Packers are a historically successful franchise with a goody-goody reputation and a long reign of prosperity. These things define Bob Backlund, a boring, Leave It to Beaver wrestler who wore a bow tie. Ignore the time when he came back as an old coot.


:haha Can't complain it's a great fit.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

We got King Barrett. 

And then that description.  

The Colts went from possibly having the Ric Flair one to instead being the Blue Meanie.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Needs more Haystacks Calhoun.
> 
> 
> Lynch is pondering retirement moreso than usual according Seattle's GM. He should. He's rich. He had a very successful career. Stop now.


We aren't doing the razorbacks


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you guys ever notice that Brady and Peyton are like The Double Dragons? Brady is Billy and Peyton is Jimmy. They kick ass and take names.

Then you realize they are aging and new fighters have come along. 

The classics still rock, though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Do people realize Big Ben has won more than Peyton ever will in 6 less seasons?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ben's one of the most successful QBs in the NFL history, yet he'll never get the proper respect for it. He has all of the intangibles that Peyton Manning lacks.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> I can definitely see them adding a Toronto and Mexico City team.
> 
> People would have said the same thing about boxing Retep, and now boxing is non-existant. At some point, people will just walk away from the violence and the perceived racism inherent in a system that uses 95% black people and spits them out injured beyond the ability to work even the most menial jobs


People didn't walk away from boxing because of the violence.

They walked away from boxing because they felt it was boring and there were no true stars left.

If they were gunshy about all the violence, they wouldn't have walked right to UFC as their replacement for satisfying that bloodlust.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The time for talk is over. I don't know if I will be able to sleep!


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> The time for talk is over. I don't know if I will be able to sleep!


Tough for you since your team is in the late game. Good luck! ^_^

I think today has a heart-breaking finish to one game. Maybe not as bad as what the Packers got, but still.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

On one hand, fuck the Patriots.

On the other hand, the thought of Goodell presenting the Super Bowl Trophy to Brady,Belicheck, and Kraft would be the greatest trainwreck ever.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like Patriots over Broncos and Panthers over Cardinals today. Hopefully both games are classic conference championship games.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

pats will beat Denver

whoever wins out of cards/panthers will choke in the superbowl against new england


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

New England is going to their 7th Super Bowl in 14 years, unreal with the actual parity the NFL exhibits year to year.

Man, the AFC is 11-7 vs the NFC starting with the Broncos first win.

Not bad considering the proceeding years saw a 15-1 NFC run, and before that an 11-2 AFC shellacking starting in SB3.

The current parity could be broken down to a 8-2 AFC run, followed by an 5-2 NFC run though.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> On one hand, fuck the Patriots.
> 
> On the other hand, the thought of Goodell presenting the Super Bowl Trophy to Brady,Belicheck, and Kraft would be the greatest trainwreck ever.


I want to see his face if he ends up handing Brady his record 5th trophy. This actually makes me want to see the Pats win it all.  I know he is going for the Broncos today. He loves Peyton and Elway.

I always thought Goodell and Kraft were buddies before all this.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Expecting two one sided games, with the teams I don't want to win (Patriots and Panthers) going through. Nothing against the Panthers really, just prefer the Cards. I'm not a big fan of the Broncos, but utterly detest the Patriots so I hope Manning's arm has one more big game in it before it falls off...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Time for Manning v. Brady XVII :mark:


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you boys ready to kick some ass!?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't really have a horse in this race since my Pack are out (I admire Brady's consistent greatness and adaptability through different offense schemes and players though for the story I think Manning going out on top ala Elway would be pretty cool), but as a neutral observer it is cool to see Sjax get a touchdown there playing for Tom Brady. What a workhorse stud he was in his prime. A physical beast at breaking tackles and that jumpcut he had for his size, yet many years he had nothing to work with outside of Pace (and even then he didn't always have Pace healthy.). Good, loyal guy. 

Sjax with his ability to break tackles, run and catch playing for Tom Brady earlier in his career..... THAT would be scary.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pats are playing some very poor football.

They are not showing up. They needed that home field advantage. Jets and Dolphins put a knife in them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brady thinks he's Oprah with these Bronco's defenders.

YOU GET A FOOTBALL! YOU GET A FOOTBALL!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well if Brady's shoulder is gonna make Brady less than 100 percent with the patchwork line he is operating under the Pats are fucked.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

In for the rest of the day. Just got home. My ass is not moving from the couch for the next 7 1/2 hours. The two football games and the Royal Rumble, and then the Wrestlemania 24 mini doc after the Rumble.

C'mon Denver!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Especially with this Pats run game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Denver up 8 at halftime.

I'll take it.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Pats need to win to keep me alive in survivor game. I cornered myself! They will lose the one time I need them, those bastards.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brutal third and one play call from the Broncs there.

Never had a chance.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

MANNING WITH THE WHEELS even though the Broncos pissed it away.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Brady had the longest rush and then Manning. Wow. What the hell is going on?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Von Miller living up to Doom today he has been a stud.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

great downfield punt coverage from the Broncos.

Not sure how much more help Denver is going to get from their O this game. Drives this half have been really weak.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

This is going to be an insane 4th quarter. Neither team looks great right now. I think the AFC might be cannon fodder for the NFC winner if they do not start bringing it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Usually when the pats play like this they lose. Its still early and only down by 8 anything can happen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WARE. Wow. End this shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sloppy, gritty bit of a throwback game with two flawed teams (Broncos offensive inconsistency Pats are banged up to hell). In an odd way, I enjoy this.

Worth noting though that even though Doom is straight beasting today and holding off Wolf and D-ware/Von is never an easy task: Brady's oline has been brutal today. We Pack fans have known that feeling throughout the year.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Gronk is a beast. He reminds me of an excited puppy that romps after a ball.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Pats sure are ending this in entertaining fashion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive said it before Ill say it again: that play the Pats have with Gronk splits wide and they throw a corner fade to him isolated 1 on 1, RARELY if ever have I seen that stopped. That is what I'd run.

edit: They put the safety to double Gronk: underneath throws are Brady's bread and butter so do that to someone else and ya got Sjax albeit way past prime for a checkdown.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

What can I say Denver played better. Congrats to all the Broncos fans 

Brady wasn't good but the line didn't do him any favors. Was a frustrating game to watch but I have nothing negative to say about Denver. 


Congrats to Peyton too. I won't be rooting for Denver to ever win a super bowl but I'm happy for him.


Sad joff is sad though


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no way you get that call Gronk. Stop whining.

Denver still needs a first down here though.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like Broncos are winning this one.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I ge t the philosophy to dagger em and maybe catch them off guard, but A. Peyton's deep ball has been pretty ugly for several years now and B. you just gave alot of time to freaking Tom arguable GOAT Brady.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gronk.

Begrudging respect for sure. Even when he is obviously no where near 100%, he is still good and clutch.

C'mon Denver D. Bend but don't break!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a game


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Manning v. Brady 17 living up to the hype once again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

2-pointer's no good. That should do it.

Broncos D made all the difference today. They made Brady their bitch all day. Fucking amazing finish to another classic (and perhaps the last) Manning v. Brady game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

so happy to have been wrong


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I think Denver might pull this SB out for Manning.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Holy shit! Can it be?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Denver!

C'mon Manning, one last ring!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at Bill Bellichick pushing the camera man away.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

God damnit, hopefully the Panthers win this next game so I can at least moderately have a preference heading to the Superbowl.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Von Miller living up to Doom today he has been a stud.


He can get away with the aggression because he has my man Brandon Marshall and Trevathon holding down the LB corps with 100 tackle seasons


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Why would belichick go for it twice on 4th down, with a chip shot field goal both times, especially considering the broncos pass rush?

They deserved to lose that one.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Surprised Brady didn't trot off the field after the loss like he usually does... Probably because he knows its Petyon's last go around...


Anyway Great Game and The Orange Crush YO

Von Miller ripped the Patsies a new asshole today....glorious


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I need the panthers to win now to keep me alive. 

Let me get my Cam Pom Poms.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh crap, Denver's going to the Super Bowl to get their ass kicked in two weeks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Repeat of Super Bowl from 2 years ago incoming no matter who wins tonight :lol

Dallas, Pittsburgh, New England, and Denver, all have 8 appearances a piece now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Oh crap, Denver's going to the Super Bowl to get their ass kicked in two weeks.


They should be the favorites after today's dominance.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta Believe No matter who they face its gonna be different this time around...Denver will be the underdog and I like they're chances especially with that defense. They're D was nothing like this Unit last time they were in the SB


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank based forehead God eyton


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Denver's Defense absolutely showed up tonight what a game


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

C'mon Carolina. Your turn now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

To the Pat fans out there, your team is amazing and y'all the most consistent thing about this league. Y'all probably gonna be back next year and continue to dominate. A lot to be proud of, but I aint gonna pretend im not happy yall out(trolling aside).


As for Peyton the god, 3-1 in AFC championship games against Tom and 3-2 in the playoffs. Tom can have that regular season head to head as according to fans regular season shit doesn't matter if you don't get it done in the playoffs. :evil



Congrats to @RetepAdam. and all the other bronco fans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Game picked up in the 4th quarter. Good for Denver. I have no rooting interest in the Super Bowl but I'd prefer either Carolina or Arizona simply because they have never won, while Denver is 2-5 as a franchise.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

One of the greatest of all time in his very last years age 39 at a point of dramatic decline to where his own team and fanbase nearly discarded him and even though he doesn't play lights out he does enough behind a stud defense to go out on top with his second SB ring ten years after the season (9 after the SB) of his first and last one. Hell of a story that'd be. 

Even cooler storyline when considering Elway's ending to his career now Peyton's GM for the same team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Broncos defense really wrecked Brady. He couldn't get anything started*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That Gostkowski missed was the difference,

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, thats another year off my lifespan.


Congratz to Denver, your defence murked us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Denver's D is impressive. we just didn't deserve it today, but I don't think it matters as NFC is surely going to win the Super Bowl this season


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Happy to be wrong... ?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Rocketmansid said:


> They should be the favorites after today's dominance.


They barely won with home field advantage. They played a very messy game. The defense is great, but the Steelers had them dead to rights until a fumble and New England almost got them. Yikes. They better correct their mistakes.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Magic said:


> To the Pat fans out there, your team is amazing and y'all the most consistent thing about this league. Y'all probably gonna be back next year and continue to dominate. A lot to be proud of, but I aint gonna pretend im not happy yall out(trolling aside).
> 
> 
> As for Peyton the god, 3-1 in AFC championship games against Tom and 3-2 in the playoffs. Tom can have that regular season head to head as according to fans regular season shit doesn't matter if you don't get it done in the playoffs. :evil
> ...


I hope not, rather see different teams in it for the future. Like the NYJ, KC, Colts, Bengals, Ravens, new teams.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bengals

:lmao


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Fuck.

I really wanted to see if Brady could make history and win a fifth Super Bowl. 

Manning in the sb does nothing for me. I don't think I can handle the media's non-stop verbal fellatio of Manning if he wins the Super Bowl.

Anyone but you Manning. Anyone but you.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just hope its gonna be another 43-8


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Bones said:


> Bengals
> 
> :lmao


 I was just naming teams that have not been to the AFC title game or SB quite often the last decade. Want to see new teams in the future, like next year would be cool to see Jets vs Chiefs in the AFC title game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Patriots lost....THANK GOD!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so who does everybody like in the Denver/Carolina Super Bowl?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bones said:


> Just hope its gonna be another 43-8


I doubt this will happen. As we just witnessed, Denver's defense is NOT fucking around this year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Manning is bae. Never give up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

looks like we gonna need a repeat of last week with the panthers taking the foot of the gas for Arizona to get back in this, panthers look savage


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Out of all the ringless players in the league right now, Larry Fitzgerald *DESERVES *one the most. Come on, AZ. Get your shit together.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So happy Denver won. I cannot wait to see my team represent the AFC side things again, hopefully in a much better performance than 2 years ago. The defense will be able to keep either nfc team in check, this I am not worried about. It all depends on Manning, the o-line, running game and the offense as a whole. If we can get away without committing turnovers we can do it, but I would see why people would favor either NFC over us. Either way cannot wait.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> So happy Denver won. I cannot wait to see my team represent the AFC side things again, hopefully in a much better performance than 2 years ago. The defense will be able to keep either nfc team in check, this I am not worried about. It all depends on Manning, the o-line, running game and the offense as a whole. If we can get away without committing turnovers we can do it, but I would see why people would favor either NFC over us. Either way cannot wait.


I think you have struggles against mobile QBs/teams that can run the ball well in general. Chiefs certainly gave Denver plenty of issues. Panthers might just be a more dynamic version of the Chiefs. That's why if Panthers represent NFC, I see them winning pretty easily.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Even though Panthers are dominating the Cards, going off their history AZ can comeback.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> so who does everybody like in the Denver/Carolina Super Bowl?


Going with Denver regardless who they play. They have the #1 defense in the league, that alone makes a hugh difference, they can stop anyone with that defense. Despite the offense mostly being bad this season they still have enough fire power to win with the D and underrated special teams too, which has been good this season.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> I think you have struggles against mobile QBs/teams that can run the ball well in general. Chiefs certainly gave Denver plenty of issues. Panthers might just be a more dynamic version of the Chiefs. That's why if Panthers represent NFC, I see them winning pretty easily.


I wouldn't totally disagree with that assessment but if you are basing our defensive performance in our last matchup with the Chiefs that can be thrown out the window. Manning's 4 interceptions basically gave that offense great field position and our d was pretty much on the field all day. If our D can get some rest, I have no reason to think they cannot do there part. If it ends up Carloina, Denver's main focus is shutting the run game down and making Cam be the hero. Not saying he cannot, but I'd rather that than having them run all over us.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree about Fitz.... He is the most deserving guy who doesn't have a ring... the man is a class act and HOF bound with or without one


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

peyton actually got benched this season, they were on the verge of not even making the playoffs, and he comes in and takes over to lead them to the superbowl. what a great story. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:cutler


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Carolina looks great for sure, but so far Arizona never came to play. I'd like to think Denver will.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

you know you are in trouble with Fitzgerald is dropping easy passes.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

good job carolina. You were the best team all year. You deserve this. Arizona that was pathetic. Green Bay should have won.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup Panthers vs. Broncos SB 50.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

smackdown1111 said:


> good job carolina. You were the best team all year. You deserve this. Arizona that was pathetic. Green Bay should have won.


GB should of beaten AZ, however they proably get killed too by Carolina.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> I wouldn't totally disagree with that assessment but if you are basing our defensive performance in our last matchup with the Chiefs that can be thrown out the window. Manning's 4 interceptions basically gave that offense great field position and our d was pretty much on the field all day. If our D can get some rest, I have no reason to think they cannot do there part. If it ends up Carloina, Denver's main focus is shutting the run game down and making Cam be the hero. Not saying he cannot, but I'd rather that than having them run all over us.


Even the first game this year, Chiefs moved the ball pretty easy. I don't think the Panthers will have that much of a problem. Not saying Denver's defense isn't great because it is, but Chiefs found a formula to move the ball on them and the Panthers have a much more dynamic offense with Cam at the helm compared to Alex Smith.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Rocketmansid said:


> GB should of beaten AZ, however they proably get killed too by Carolina.


Probably lol. Still at least you can trust Rodgers to play 10 times better than what Palmer displayed.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Peyton threw so many INTs this year (2nd most), got benched, and was a backup, and yet got his team to the Superbowl. That...is a weird story. Let's give credit to a very underrated special teams unit. They pinned the Steelers and Patriots deep and always got a good field position. Now, back to Peyton.

So, he is the king of one and done games, but here he is with two wins this post season over Tom Brady and Big Ben (almost called him Bug Ben as a typo). Wow. Will the one and done talk stop now? Andy Dalton will become king soon.

Well, how do the Colts feel now? They said Peyton was too old and hurt and now he is going to his second Superbowl in 3 seasons. Luck is cool, though. He will be around longer so maybe the long-term mindset will pay off. Frankenstein's Monster Manning!

Cam deserves MVP. Cool dude. I hope he gets that ring. 

I hate the media already with the Peyton sucking. He is good, but oh God.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the Panthers will easily dispatch the Broncos too.






Don't dab on everyone too much Cam. The Super Bowl is a family friendly event.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Bruce Arians is about to beat the holy hell out of Palmer. I can see it in his eyes.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> Even the first game this year, Chiefs moved the ball pretty easy. I don't think the Panthers will have that much of a problem. Not saying Denver's defense isn't great because it is, but Chiefs found a formula to move the ball on them and the Panthers have a much more dynamic offense with Cam at the helm compared to Alex Smith.


Again I won't sit here and deny we don't. But it isn't as if we are miserable against them. Surely you would classify Rodgers mobile and at least as mobile as Smith, right? We ate Rodgers up in the regular season and the dude could barely run or throw. Denver has a huge challenge on there hands and Carolina is probably the better of the two teams. But that doesn't guarantee a win for them yet.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

What a total choke job by the Cards. Superbowl better be entertaining and not a blowout. Gonna flip a coin to see who to cheer for at the party, Part of me wants Manning to win but Cam is very deserving.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was pathetic by the Cardinals


Panthers win Superbowl 50


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Which team was eliminated in the most painful manner between the Packers and the Cardinals?

Packers went to OT but Rodgers never saw the ball. They had to watch as their fantastic final plays were for nothing.

Cardinals had 7 turnovers and got stomped. 

Which fans feel worse as well?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Kuja said:


> Which team was eliminated in the most painful manner between the Packers and the Cardinals?
> 
> Packers went to OT but Rodgers never saw the ball. They had to watch as their fantastic final plays were for nothing.
> 
> ...


I think anyone will tell you no matter how you lose, a loss is a loss. But I really would have to think Packer fans feel worse because that was two years in a row they lost due to, in my opinion, the weak OT rules. Obviously, the Packers defense failed them both times and shouldn't be making it so easy for the Seahawks last year and Cardinals this year to get a Touchdown, but in the end, Rodgers should get a show to match and then who knows how the rules should go from there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be fine with seeing Cam winning a superbowl. good guy, it's fun to watch him win, and peyton already took out brady. :kobe3


and my ol' buddy bdawg deserves to see one of his teams win a championship.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that was probably Arizona's best chance to make a Super Bowl for a few years and they got absolutely spanked. Palmer choking big time. Panthers are my pick to win it all, Denver have a mean defence but Carolina just solid everywhere


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Magic said:


> I would be fine with seeing Cam winning a superbowl. good guy, it's fun to watch him win, and peyton already took out brady. :kobe3
> 
> 
> and my ol' buddy bdawg deserves to see one of his teams win a championship.


What about your new buddy? :cam

Are you getting the Super Bowl tickets, @McMansion's Maid? :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@Iron Man :bron2



brady's face on a lakers jersey just made me gag. :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Of course Palmer choked, he's a terrible QB. Congrats to Cam Newton on winning his first SB, that's a big deal. I never would have bet on him in any way.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> peyton actually got benched this season, they were on the verge of not even making the playoffs, and he comes in and takes over to lead them to the superbowl. what a great story. :mj2


We were in once Pittsburgh lost to Baltimore and we beat Cincinnati in Week 16.

Peyton came off the bench to clinch a first round bye and the #1 overall seed. A loss to the Chargers would have knocked the Broncos down to the 5 seed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kuja said:


> Which team was eliminated in the most painful manner between the Packers and the Cardinals?
> 
> Packers went to OT but Rodgers never saw the ball. They had to watch as their fantastic final plays were for nothing.
> 
> ...


Probably Packer fans. To come that close and fail is a painful feeling.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SnapOrTap said:


> Brady played his first career game vs Manning.
> 
> And now Manning plays his potentially last game vs Brady.
> 
> ...





Renegade™;56221273 said:


> it'll be great for me too, he was one of my keepers and I wasn't going to let him get snapped up by another team so I've had him sat on my bench all season in hope he comes back fine next season, which so far, sounds like he will
> 
> Brady will out class Manning for sure, all depends on the defensive sides of both teams for me





Rankles75 said:


> As for this weekend's games, I can't see any outcome other than easy wins for the Patriots and Panthers. Would much prefer the exact opposite, with Arizona beating Denver, but Manning's finished and I have serious doubts about Palmer in the Playoffs. Don't really mind who wins it though, as long as it's not the Patriots...





Rocketmansid said:


> I like Patriots over Broncos and Panthers over Cardinals today. Hopefully both games are classic conference championship games.





Cliffy said:


> pats will beat Denver
> 
> whoever wins out of cards/panthers will choke in the superbowl against new england





Stax Classic said:


> New England is going to their 7th Super Bowl in 14 years, unreal with the actual parity the NFL exhibits year to year.
> 
> Man, the AFC is 11-7 vs the NFC starting with the Broncos first win.
> 
> ...





Rankles75 said:


> Expecting two one sided games, with the teams I don't want to win (Patriots and Panthers) going through. Nothing against the Panthers really, just prefer the Cards. I'm not a big fan of the Broncos, but utterly detest the Patriots so I hope Manning's arm has one more big game in it before it falls off...


:drose :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose



Joff said:


> I have them both in the top 3 QB's ever. Of the QB's I've watched play they're #1 and #2 , with Brady getting the edge. I'm not gonna go on a rant why I think Brady is better, I just have him higher. Both are legends though. If Peyton wins this one I'll be fucking mad though. Fiveheaded bastard.


I don't see how you can put either of them ahead of Joe Montana. I have Johnny Unitas ahead of both, as well. I think they're both probably Top 5 all-time, but people get way ahead of themselves whenever someone even remotely injects themselves into the all-time argument.

Anyway, I wouldn't be shocked if Aaron Rodgers is better than both of them by the time he's done. And who knows how good Andrew Luck will be when he finally hits his prime. Hell, maybe even Cam Newton has another massive leap in him.

Time will pass, and we'll be talking about new guys as the GOAT. It's like clockwork at this point.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Tom will be top 5, I think. He is not done and will likely get his 5th ring. Even then, though. How do we compare him to past eras? the game was not the same. Passing is the way to go now and they have more rules to help. I have no idea. Ranking is never definite and everyone has a different view. It would be like ranking the top ten SNES games or anime/manga. All of the choices are great so it really does not matter. 

Anyway, I really want Ware to get a ring. I also like Talib burning his past team. He actually needs more credit for yesterday's win. I still want to see Cam get his first, but I am so conflicted. Great players on each side. No matter what we will have deserving players.

I think it is funny how Denver is already counted out. I see people already crowning the Panthers as champs. Why is Denver never favored? They were consider underdogs against New England despite the fact that they had home field advantage and the 1st seed. Even the Steelers were considered favorites by some. I have never seen such a talented team get so little credit. It feels like a joke. "Oh, you have a HOF QB, the best defense, and a great specials teams, but fuck that shit you guys suck!" Damn. 

Denver fans: how do you feel about your coach?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose :drose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


I think putting Peyton ahead of Montana would be asinine, but while I have Montana slightly over Brady due to going through some damn good, a few all time nfc teams during his run and of course having SB perfection with no picks in the biggest game while Brady hasn't been lights out to that level nor has anyone for that matter*. 

That said, I think an argument can be made for Tom not even going into numbers because due to this era, that is not one ounce fair to Montana. The vast majority of his career, Montana didn't have to deal with free agency so those stacked 49ers teams could stay in tact easy. Montana at one point had the benefit of teams not being ready for Walsh's at the time new West Coast attack while by the time Brady entered the mix, teams had seem damn near anything. Montana had Ronnie Lott for most his 49er years and fielded some damn good defenses consistently good. Those early-mid 00s Pats defenses were great and the Revis year was a nice defense but over time fizzled to where if Im not mistaken 2010-2011 Pats: aren't they statistically one of the WOAT defenses? Weapons wise, Montana early on didn't have a rb but for 8 years had Roger Craig, 6 years Jerry Rice and Dwight Clark wasn't great but wasn't bad either and as I said always a solid defense some years great. Brady has had an endless shuffle at RB, healthy Moss for one year and has now had Gronk for what 4 or 5 with sometimes a very solid defense, a few years awful. 

Ya, you could say "well if Pete Carroll makes the right call Brady has 3 sb losses", but if we go the luck route, everyone seems to forget it took a sitdown juggling lucky catch to get the Hawks there in the first place, so to me it kinda washes. I mean shit, if Asante Samuel doesn't drop an easy pick to seal the SB and a ball doesn't get stuck in David Tyree's fucking helmet in the GOAT catch, Brady has 5 superbowls and if Lewis Billups doesn't have maybe the WOAT drop in SB history, Montana has 3 which hypothetically puts Brady at 5-1 and Montana at 3-1. I'm not giving Brady the benefit of the doubt in 2011 because to me that couldve been a better throw, but you could argue Wes Welker should've caught that ball as well. 

Just my .02 again, I give Montana the nod. 5-0 zero SB picks as it stands is pretty damn impressive especially with who Montana went through to get there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

as fun as it is to shit on brady for the 2 giant losses, reaching more superbowls>superbowl perfection. losing before you get to the superbowl is not somehow better than losing when you're there.


the most asinine thing is superbowls being a qb accomplishment over a team one.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The fact that there isn't a significant difference between Montana's numbers and Brady's numbers, despite Brady playing the majority of his career in a pass-happy era, is telling.

Brady's had a few years with video game numbers, but Montana was miles ahead of the rest of the league on a far more consistent basis.

If anyone would have an argument, it would be Peyton because if you throw out all the ringzzzzz bit, he actually has a leg to stand on. Brady's argument is just a poor man's version of Montana's case.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Rings matter a lot. Peyton will have to win his 2nd ring and finally remove the elephant in the room or else he goes to 1-3 in Superbowl games. However, they are not everything. I feel like Brady and Manning will forever be connected and who is better is not really all that important.

Peyton had hard QB's to play against. Wilson, Brees, and now Cam. Plus that other guy that shall not be named. I just noticed how good his opponents were at the QB position. 


I lean towards Brady being of this era. He had a lot of help, though. A consistent, GOAT coach is always in his corner.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, a Denver fan says Montana was miles ahead of Elway, or I'm misunderstanding that bold statement lol.

That AFC title game was amazing btw. Brady kept getting beat to hell, but the man kept coming. The throw to GRONK on the 4th down was wtf how'd he do that. The TD might have been even more impressive, moreso on GRONK, but the throw was where only Robert could catch it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone has faced great Quarterbacks in the Super Bowl - having one is basically a prerequisite to competing for a title in this league.

Unless you're the Bears.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

McMansion's Maid said:


> Everyone has faced great Quarterbacks in the Super Bowl - having one is basically a prerequisite to competing for a title in this league.
> 
> Unless you're the Bears.


I was about to say. :grin2:

No doubt, Brady faced Wilson too and Warner. Rodgers had to take on Big Ben. 

Are you confident about this game coming up? After last night I bet you are riding on sunshine. 0


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know why but I think Brady and Belicheck would've been a better matchup for the Panthers.

Fully expecting Manning and the Broncos to get blown out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I am never confident in any game that the Panthers play. I don't think that I was ever 100% certain that the Panthers were going to win any given game throughout this season. I think that the Panthers match up relatively well with the Broncos, and I agree with the Panthers being the favorites, but I can certainly see either team winning.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kuja said:


> Rings matter a lot. Peyton will have to win his 2nd ring and finally remove the elephant in the room or else he goes to 1-3 in Superbowl games. However, they are not everything. I feel like Brady and Manning will forever be connected and who is better is not really all that important.
> 
> Peyton had hard QB's to play against. Wilson, Brees, and now Cam. Plus that other guy that shall not be named. I just noticed how good his opponents were at the QB position.
> 
> ...


Peyton has gone to 4 different superbowls with 4 different coaches and the only QB to go to multiple superbowls with different teams. Seahawks/Saints were the better teams and the panthers are currently the better team(in this case it is largely because the difference in offensive ability, whereas in the last 2 superbowls it was the difference in defensive ability). Can't really blame Peyton for losing to better teams in the superbowl as he did always face the top team from the NFC. :toomanykobes


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Eh, I'm torn. Part of me is expecting the usual Peyton Manning choke job. But part of me also thinks if the Broncos D shows up like it did this past Sunday, they're going to annihilate Cam. Denver/Peyton might be struggling to put up points, but they've played safe mistake-free football two weeks in a row. A huge reason the Panthers are in this position is because their competition IMPLODED two weeks in a row. If Denver plays smart and safe and turns this into a defensive battle, I'd take them in a heartbeat over the Panthers.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Magic said:


> Peyton has gone to 4 different superbowls with 4 different coaches and the only QB to go to multiple superbowls with different teams. Seahawks/Saints were the better teams and the panthers are currently the better team(in this case it is largely because the difference in offensive ability, whereas in the last 2 superbowls it was the difference in defensive ability). Can't really blame Peyton for losing to better teams in the superbowl as he did always face the top team from the NFC. :toomanykobes


I already mentioned that Brady had a coach that remained his constant support. I acknowledge Peyton's ability. It is hard changing coaches all the time. I am a Titans fan. I know all too well what changing coaches does for a team. Hey, maybe I am just salty from all those Peyton ass whippings he doled out to us. >

I also mentioned the toughness of the QBs he faced. Indeed, you are right he faced tough teams. I can blame a player for losing, though. Their job is to beat the other team, no matter how out-matched. He did not do that in those games. Brady lost games too. He was never blown out,however. It sucks that Peyton had the record-setting offense and lost to Seattle. Like you said though we cannot fault him for going and then losing completely. On the other side we cannot fault Brady either. He went to six of them. Going is a huge achievement. 


Brady also has one of the greatest kickers. Just saying. Defense was not too shabby either.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Panthers are the better team and should be favored.

But I hope the Broncos win it. Been a Manning fan my whole life. And I hate living in a world where some people consider Eli to be a better all time QB than Peyton just based on Super Bowl wins.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If we are being honest I don't like playing the favorite.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If we were rating QB's of the last 15 years, it's clearly:

Brady all alone
A second tier of Peyton and Big Ben
Eli
Brees, Rodgers, and Rivers fourth tier

Wilson and Newton haven't been around long enough, And sorry about Romo @mr Mister. Eli separated himself from Rivers and Brees, and Rodgers needs a little more time to be higher.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> If we were rating QB's of the last 15 years, it's clearly:
> 
> Brady all alone
> A second tier of Peyton and Big Ben
> ...





Stax Classic said:


> New England is going to their 7th Super Bowl in 14 years, unreal with the actual parity the NFL exhibits year to year.
> 
> Man, the AFC is 11-7 vs the NFC starting with the Broncos first win.
> 
> ...



:ti :ti :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lmfao @ Rivers over Romo

:rivers

Eli over Rodgers


staxpls


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Wow, a Denver fan says Montana was miles ahead of Elway, or I'm misunderstanding that bold statement lol.
> 
> That AFC title game was amazing btw. Brady kept getting beat to hell, but the man kept coming. The throw to GRONK on the 4th down was wtf how'd he do that. The TD might have been even more impressive, moreso on GRONK, but the throw was where only Robert could catch it.


Elway's the other guy in my Top 5. If I could have one quarterback to lead a 2-minute drive to win the game, I would probably choose Elway.

Problem is: His numbers just aren't there. Whether you want to blame him, his coaching/development or his surrounding weapons for most of his career, he just never put it all together at a superstar level on a consistent basis. That's what keeps me from ranking him any higher.



Stax Classic said:


> If we were rating QB's of the last 15 years, it's clearly:
> 
> Brady all alone
> A second tier of Peyton and Big Ben
> ...


What the fuck is this post? :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691458656949268480
As a guy who spent a bit of his childhood watching those Cowboys teams that he coached, this is all the more hilarious.

Never change, Wade.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know much about Denver and how the pass protection is but hopefully we can get to Peyton as fast as we did Palmer.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Denver protects Peyton. At least, much more than Palmer's protection. Peyton also plays smart and knows when to release the ball, or get rid of it, so I do not expect many sacks, but the key is to pressure him. Never blitz or focus on sacks with Peyton. Instead make him feel the pressure and force him into situations where an INT is probable.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want old Peyton one last time. A offensive display, a shoot out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I want Peyton to get the Favre treatment, broken and rolling on the ground is the last we see of him


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I cringe anytime I see Peyton get hit now. His medical history is rough. I do not expect a shoot out. Denver made it because of their defense. this game will come down to defense and special teams making plays. 

For the record, I would love to see a shoot out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nah, fuck Peyton and the Broncos IMO. 43-8 redux.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Denver's defense is why they are in the Super Bowl, and Carolina's defense is likewise being overlooked due to Cam Newton and co. offensively. "Clutch" seems to not be predictive (well, unless we are talking about Joe Montana :side. It's altogether right and just that Cam receive lots of credit for leading their juggernaut offense, but the Panthers' defense is stacked from top to bottom. The best defensive tackle, middle linebacker and starting corner in the league, with Luke Kuechly utterly destroying _Pro Football Focus_'s middle linebacker-gauging metric after missing the season's first four games. Bene Benwikere and Tre Boston are both tremendous; Kony Ealy and Star Lotulelei were phenomenal all season. Kurt Coleman led the league in interceptions.

Carolina was the top scoring offense in the entire league, yet only 11th in total offensive yards. The short fields the defense set up for the offense were critical to their success.

This should be a fantastic game! :drose :cam eyton :mark:


----------



## DGarcia879 (Apr 3, 2006)

probably most nightclubs will be close on super sunday, in fact all of them










but..... why can the bottom 3 be like the pic on top


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Denver's defense is why they are in the Super Bowl, and Carolina's defense is likewise being overlooked due to Cam Newton and co. offensively. "Clutch" seems to not be predictive (well, unless we are talking about Joe Montana :side. It's altogether right and just that Cam receive lots of credit for leading their juggernaut offense, but the Panthers' defense is stacked from top to bottom. The best defensive tackle, middle linebacker and starting corner in the league, with Luke Kuechly utterly destroying _Pro Football Focus_'s middle linebacker-gauging metric after missing the season's first four games. Bene Benwikere and Tre Boston are both tremendous; Kony Ealy and Star Lotulelei were phenomenal all season. Kurt Coleman led the league in interceptions.
> 
> Carolina was the top scoring offense in the entire league, yet only 11th in total offensive yards. The short fields the defense set up for the offense were critical to their success.
> 
> ...


Norman is not the best corner in the league. He's a great corner and had a fantastic year, but a lot of that has to do with that front 7 being so good at what they do and providing constant pressure and making it easier for Norman to work and forcing quicker passes than what would otherwise happen. Again Norman is very good, possibly top 5, but he is not he best corner in the league and was helped a lot by their all around great defense.

Likewise, Cam gets so much credit for this year's campaign because of what he was working with and by that I mean his receivers specifically. He didn't have Jerry Rice out there. He didn't have Gronk. He didn't have DT. He had Ted Ginn JR as his number #1 receiver and although Olsen is a very good tight end, he's by no means Gronk level at carrying an entire receiving corps. And although there is no doubt that short fields were a great part of their success, it was again Cam who was able to lead them down the field(with Stew) that allowed them to score so many points. Broncos had plenty of short fields to work with last week and we saw very little scoring for them on a lot of those drives, so it's not automatic that you'll get points from short fields. 

Not to mention the fact they ran a lot opposed to throwing repeatedly down the field contributed to their lack of yards compared to some teams. The Seahawks and Saints were 2nd and 4th respectively in yards and were both incredibly inconsistent offensive teams throughout the years. 

I don't really disagree with the notion that the Panthers defense isn't one the key reasons why they've come so far and why they're so great, I just think you were underselling their offense(well, CAM) a bit in your post.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Magic said:


> Norman is not the best corner in the league. He's a great corner and had a fantastic year, but a lot of that has to do with that front 7 being so good at what they do and providing constant pressure and making it easier for Norman to work and forcing quicker passes than what would otherwise happen. Again Norman is very good, possibly top 5, but he is not he best corner in the league and was helped a lot by their all around great defense.
> 
> Likewise, Cam gets so much credit for this year's campaign because of what he was working with and by that I mean his receivers specifically. He didn't have Jerry Rice out there. He didn't have Gronk. He didn't have DT. He had Ted Ginn JR as his number #1 receiver and although Olsen is a very good tight end, he's by no means Gronk level at carrying an entire receiving corps. And although there is no doubt that short fields were a great part of their success, it was again Cam who was able to lead them down the field(with Stew) that allowed them to score so many points. Broncos had plenty of short fields to work with last week and we saw very little scoring for them on a lot of those drives, so it's not automatic that you'll get points from short fields.
> 
> ...


Great post, *Magic*! :mark:

You're right, I meant to highlight how comparatively weak the Panthers are with their skill positions on the offensive side of the equation. Also you're correct about the usage of running resulting in the lower total of offensive yards. 

CAM's been magnificent, I don't want to downplay that, it's just that the situation is a bit complicated than many media folk are disseminating through the Super Bowl hype, which is okay and their right, I suppose. :lol The offense _is_ fundamentally excellent, and Cam's been a true MVP for the season, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya the defense has really gotten the short end of the stick as far as attention and credit goes, which is usually the unfortunate case whenever a team has a QB have a MVP year. There's a lot of potential DPOYs that will be on the field next week and it should be a lot of fun as long as it doesn't turn into a blowout. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

def rooting for carolina 

espn trying to make it a race war with the cam stuff for ratings. not a surprise though. people love pretending to be victims. if he wins sb mvp he would be the first player since kurt warner i believe to win regular season and sb mvp in the same season. cam and wilson right now look like the 2 best young qb's going forward.


not including brady even though he is young too :brady5

#cyborgbradyloomsnfldoomed


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I dunno, I think Josh Norman is probably the best CB in the league, tbh.



Joff said:


> cam and wilson right now look like the 2 best young qb's going forward.


I mean, Luck too. I expect he'll bounce back in a big way next year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> I dunno, I think Josh Norman is probably the best CB in the league, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, Luck too. I expect he'll bounce back in a big way next year.


likely but right now cam and wilson deserve to be higher. wilson has better stats and wins a lot more in an actual division of pro teams.

cyborg brady would be ahead of luck too


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I mean hey, two of his last games weren't against Denver/Carolina and he definitely didn't beat the Denvers Broncos' defense a few weeks after completing a 17 point comeback against the Panthers in 9 minutes. :mj


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Luck is legit but right now Cam and Wilson should be higher. Doesn't mean Luck won't do great things down the road. It's just a shame Pagano blackmailed his way to power and Arians had to find work elsewhere. Single biggest detriment in Colts history imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The division stuff is nonsense. Panthers won in their division with a 7-8-1 record last year and no one complained. That division is STILL largely crap and no one complains. Falcons had one of the easiest schedules in the league, started out 5-0, and missed the playoffs. Again, crap. 

The large majority of the NFL this year was crap, don't come at me with the division stuff when everyone else is playing awfully too. :mj


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Joff said:


> likely but right now cam and wilson deserve to be higher. wilson has better stats and wins a lot more in an actual division of pro teams.
> 
> cyborg brady would be ahead of luck too


I mean, QB wins.









No disrespect to Russell Wilson, who has asserted himself as one of the best QBs in the NFL, but I'm sure Luck would have had a little more postseason success with the Legion of Boom backing him up.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i don't see how the mj smiley fits but alright. also lots complained. especially eagles fans who watched their 10 win team miss out cause of it


EDP's reaction made it worth it



morale of the story is that pagano is a narcissistic psychopath, who will do whatever is necessary to get what he wants


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, QB wins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








but in all seriousness i made a claim that wilson and cam deserve to be higher. i stated luck is legit and could be better down the road. i don't see why i should have to defend the position so much. i will but i would rather not. unless there is something to be won.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, QB wins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, it's not like he's had bad postseason runs. He had one of the best postseason comebacks of all time in his second year and made the AFC championship last year. It's not his fault that Pagano is nowhere near the level of coach that Bill is and he can literally fuck with us by having Blount run down our throats. :no:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This week off is really a drag.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I welcome it, tbh.

Need the time to soak in being back in the Super Bowl while getting ready for it all.

(Also need time for some of the Broncos' key players to rest up and get healthy again. :side


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> I mean, it's not like he's had bad postseason runs. He had one of the best postseason comebacks of all time in his second year and made the AFC championship last year. It's not his fault that Pagano is nowhere near the level of coach that Bill is and he can literally fuck with us by having Blount run down our throats. :no:


He has 9 post season td's and 12 picks

just saying


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Still not sure Wilson just isn't an average QB with an exceptional supporting cast :kaep


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> Still not sure Wilson just isn't an average QB with an exceptional supporting cast :kaep


Wilson has had a mediocre receiving core since e has been playing with the Seahawks and still performs at a high level, he isn't average.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Kuja said:


> I cringe anytime I see Peyton get hit now. His medical history is rough. I do not expect a shoot out. Denver made it because of their defense. this game will come down to defense and special teams making plays.
> 
> For the record, I would love to see a shoot out.


A defensive game like SB 42 could be great still.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chargers are going to stay in san diego


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HiddenFlaw said:


> chargers are going to stay in san diego


For this year.

Otherwise, they reportedly have a deal with the Rams.

Also, fuck Phillip Rivers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chargers should bite the bullet and play in the Rose Bowl a couple years while the Rams play in the Colusieum


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> For this year.
> 
> Otherwise, they reportedly have a deal with the Rams.
> 
> Also, fuck Phillip Rivers.


what did rivers ever do to you :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HiddenFlaw said:


> what did rivers ever do to you :mj2


Be a colossal spaz. Have 27 children. Endorse Rick Santorum for President. Generally exist.

Fuck that guy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rivers is passionate about the game and has that many children because he's a mormon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Should be noted Peter is a Broncos fan. Rivers QBs a division rival. 

etc

:rivers

Chargers should stay in San Diego while they're staying in San Diego. LA is a shithole. STL is worse, so at least the Rams are moving upward. Not even sure why the Rams left in the first place. Probably had something to do with taxpayers buying them a stadium and getting absolutely nothing in return except a terrible team save those glorious Warner/Faulk years aka Patriots cheated.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait, how many children does Rivers actually have?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

like 8.



This is going to be an awesome superbowl because it's hard to be disappointed with either outcome. :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Raiders moving to Vegas would be :sodone A shitty team for a shitty city


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeh, i actually won't mind either team that wins honestly, so happy the Patriots or Seahawks aren't in it. So with that said, i'd love for each team to win, but i'm gonna go with the Panthers on this one. Being slightly raised in NC, then moving upstate after like 7 years, and being my 2nd favorite team, going with the Panthers on this one. 

However, it would be a nice send-off for Peyton if he won a superbowl on what could be his last year in the league.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Denver vs Carolina? What a boring main event.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

TerraRising said:


> Denver vs Carolina? What a boring main event.


Would of preferred NE vs. Carolina.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can't look past Carolina tbh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I got $20 on Mr. Dab on Em so far and I'm looking for more bets. The Panthers are looking really good for the W if they don't let Cam get wasted like Brady. RIP :brady3 :sasha3 *


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

At least in this years superbowl I can just sit back and enjoy since the winner doesn't matter to me at all... the only outcome I don't care to see is a blow out on either end. Hopefully its a entertaining game. 

Last years game was like choosing between arsenic and cyanide on how I want to be poisoned. If Seattle repeating is the lesser of two evils fuck that Superbowl even if the game was good. So happy the patsies failed again In a Favorited position... something they tend to do more often than not.

Man I wish the AFC would improve so we didn't have to see Belichecks sad sack mug in every AFC championship game but sadly it won't and they'll be there again next season... but for this season at least I don't have to listen to the media Fellate Tom Brady and co, until preseason starts up again anyway. 

As for SB50...If Von Miller goes ham, chews up and spits out Cam like he did to Tommy boy and Carolina's secondary forgets Owen Daniels like NE did.... Denver can hang around in this game with tight Defense and clutch plays they could steal it at the end off the foot of their kicker... but I expect Carolina to take a late lead and hold on to win... The only bet I'd take is Denver to cover the spread tbh


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like to see teams like the Chiefs and Jets in AFCCG.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rocketmansid said:


> I like to see teams like the Chiefs and Jets in AFCCG.


then they should win the games to get there. :toomanykobes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd have loved a Vikings vs Jets SB, would have said Cheifs, but fuck Hank Straham.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Calvin Johnson just announced his retirement.


Megatron no more. :mj2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not gonna complain that he's retiring, since he plays for a division rival, but it is sad that he never got close to playing in the Super Bowl. Looks like the Lions did it again, another all-time great franchise player retiring early.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Calvin drinking that Detroit tap water in Lion heaven with Barry now


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not quite a Hall of Famer then:side:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone else watching the Pro Bowl? My boy Julio with that nice Touchdown a little bit ago.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, your 2016 Detroit Lions!

https://vine.co/v/iWPaFwvwrv9


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So far the Falcons only ones scoring points for Team Irvin!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Not quite a Hall of Famer then:side:


He'll get in.

3-time All-Pro. One of the most dominant players ever at his position. Even retiring at 30, he's already 27th in receiving yards and 22nd in receiving TDs. He'll get in.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Megatron was one of the funnest players to watch I've ever seen. That sucks. He's borderline HOF, but I think he'll get in.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

First half of Super Bowl will be in sunlight. That's gonna be weird.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> Megatron was one of the funnest players to watch I've ever seen. That sucks. *He's borderline HOF, but I think he'll get in.*


I'm not sure there's nothing "borderline" about it. 9 seasons, 5-time Pro Bowler, 3-time All-Pro. 10,000+ yards receiving and 80+ touchdowns.

If you keep him out, you're basically holding the fact that he didn't stick around to pad his stats in the twilight of his career against him.

Put it this way... Here's the list of WRs other than Megatron who were named All-Pro three or more times: Jerry Rice, Terrell Owens, Randy Moss, Marvin Harrison, Lance Alworth, Raymond Berry, Don Hutson.

That's the entire list. Seven players, all of whom are either already in the Hall of Fame or will be shortly (barring criminal charges against Marvin Harrison).

It would be the upset of the century if Calvin Johnson doesn't make it into Canton.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im going to say C. Johnson will make it into Canton, but won't be a first ballot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

First Barry Sanders, now Megatron.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> I'm not sure there's nothing "borderline" about it. 9 seasons, 5-time Pro Bowler, 3-time All-Pro. 10,000+ yards receiving and 80+ touchdowns.
> 
> If you keep him out, you're basically holding the fact that he didn't stick around to pad his stats in the twilight of his career against him.


People have no problem using the short career excuse as to why Sterling Sharpe shouldn't be in. He had to retire because of a career ending injury, not because he wanted to. If you compare Calvin’s first seven seasons to Sharpe’s they’re pretty similar. Keep in mind Sharpe didn’t play during the same pass friendly era Calvin did.

Calvin Johnson 
TD: 66
Yards: 9,328
Rec: 572
Avg: 16.3
Yds/G: 88
Pro Bowls 4
All-Pro 1st team 3x


Sterling Sharpe 
TD: 65
Yards: 8,134
Rec: 595
Avg: 13.7
Yds/G: 72.9
Pro Bowls 5
All-Pro 1st team 3x

I don't think an extra two years of stats should make Calvin a Hall of Famer over Sterling. Especially when you take in consideration that Calvin played in an era that makes it easier to put up big numbers. If Calvin Johnson gets in then Sterling Sharpe has to get in.



> Put it this way... Here's the list of WRs other than Megatron who were named All-Pro three or more times: Jerry Rice, Terrell Owens, Randy Moss, Marvin Harrison, Lance Alworth, Raymond Berry, Don Hutson.
> 
> That's the entire list. Seven players, all of whom are either already in the Hall of Fame or will be shortly (barring criminal charges against Marvin Harrison).


Sharpe was named 1st team All-Pro 3 times (1989, 1992, 1993).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Um, not counting Calvins last two seasons doesn't make much sense considering he was still producing at a high level. Calvin also had the great Jon Kitna, Dan Orlovsky, Drew Stanton, and Shaun Hill throw to him his first couple of seasons, yet he still produced. Sharpes case seems to be like Terrell Davis, who hasn't made it in yet. 

Calvin was undeniably the best WR for a three year stretch and at his peak could beat double and triple teams. Him not staying to pad his stats shouldn't be justification of keeping him out.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I wasn't saying Calvin's last two seasons shouldn't count. I didn't include them for comparison purposes. I was saying that over the same period of time Sterling's numbers are very similar to Calvin's. I don't think Sterling should be kept out because he didn't have an extra two years worth of stats. The reason I brought up Sterling is because he also had a short, yet very productive career like Calvin.

I never said that Calvin should be kept out because he didn't pad his stats and I'm not even trying to make a case for him being kept out. What I am saying is that when Johnson inevitably gets in, then there shouldn't be a reason for Sharpe not to.

Qbs that started games for Green Bay during Sterling's career:

1988: Don Majkowski/Randy Wright
1989: Don Majkowski
1990: Don Majkowski/Anthony Dilweg/Blair Kiel
1991: Don Majkowski/Mike Tomaczak/Blair Kiel
1992: Don Majkowski/Brett Favre
1993: Brett Favre
1994: Brett Favre

So the Calvin had terrible Qbs argument is mute because outside of Favre none of those are great let alone good qbs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

pre)Ghost said:


> I wasn't saying Calvin's last two seasons shouldn't count. I didn't include them for comparison purposes. I was saying that over the same period of time Sterling's numbers are very similar to Calvin's. I don't think Sterling should be kept out because he didn't have an extra two years worth of stats. The reason I brought up Sterling is because he also had a short, yet very productive career like Calvin.
> 
> I never said that Calvin should be kept out because he didn't pad his stats and I'm not even trying to make a case for him being kept out. What I am saying is that when Johnson inevitably gets in, then there shouldn't be a reason for Sharpe not to.
> 
> ...


You're right that I missed Sharpe in my research. And I do think Sharpe probably belongs in the Hall of Fame, but...

Putting Calvin Johnson in the Hall of Fame wouldn't necessarily mean that Sterling Sharpe should get in too, just as putting Gale Sayers in the Hall of Fame has yet to do much to help TD's candidacy. The question is "Where do voters draw the line?" Hopefully, Calvin Johnson getting in _would_ re-open the files on Sterling Sharpe, but my assumption is that Sterling Sharpe was never considered as dominant at his peak as Calvin Johnson was. Johnson led the leading in receiving yards in consecutive seasons, including setting the record for most in a season. And to add to that, whether as a product of their respective eras or not, Sharpe's abbreviated career numbers don't measure up against other Hall of Famers the way Megatron's do.

The other thing is that the quarterback argument is not really a _moot_ point when you consider that Sharpe played 40% of his games with a Hall-of-Fame quarterback. But anyway, I digress.

(Also, Calvin Johnson is a 6-time Pro Bowler. Might want to update your fact sheet.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ironic that Calvin can't pad his stats when his QB was Pad Statsford. Or was it Stats Padford? I can never remember STAX.

Terrell Davis making the finalist list is good news for Calvin. TD 2.0 _should_ get in at some point. So will Calvin. They're similar in that they were the BEST at their position for a short stretch. Davis was doing his domination when Sanders and Emmitt (also Bettis, Faulk, etc aka amazing era for the RB) were still playing btw. Davis is one of the most dominant RBs I've ever seen. Calvin is the same at WR.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Ironic that Calvin can't pad his stats when his QB was Pad Statsford. Or was it Stats Padford? I can never remember STAX.
> 
> Terrell Davis making the finalist list is good news for Calvin. TD 2.0 _should_ get in at some point. So will Calvin. They're similar in that they were the BEST at their position for a short stretch. Davis was doing his domination when Sanders and Emmitt (also Bettis, Faulk, etc aka amazing era for the RB) were still playing btw. Davis is one of the most dominant RBs I've ever seen. Calvin is the same at WR.


Stats Padford.

I would obviously love to see TD get in. I also wonder what that would do for a guy like Kurt Warner's candidacy.

I always find it interesting to see who people think deserves to get in the HOF (more/first/at all) between Kurt Warner and Donovan McNabb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Warner is a HoF. I see football HoF as any player that is THE BEST for around 2 years. Warner was how'd he do that great for a stretch there. 

McNabb was an Eagle so no.

edit: Also Warner is still hanging in there in the top 10 QB rating all time. I know that's a skewed stat, but it's still telling to his prowess. He's right above Joe Montana.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Warner is a HoF. I see football HoF as any player that is THE BEST for around 2 years. Warner was how'd he do that great for a stretch there.
> 
> McNabb was an Eagle so no.
> 
> edit: Also Warner is still hanging in there in the top 10 QB rating all time. I know that's a skewed stat, but it's still telling to his prowess. He's right above Joe Montana.


Well, it becomes a question of do you place more stock in a guy who had a long run of being a Top 10 QB, albeit never one of the absolute best in the game, or a guy who was a two-time MVP and Super Bowl winner right off the bat, then lost his starting job and was basically a journeyman for six seasons before having a renaissance season at age 37 and finishing off his career with another good season at 38?

How much weight do you put on those MVP seasons for Warner? How much do you put on the years where he was bouncing around the league and couldn't hold down a starting job? (Though, in the latter case, the numbers suggest that he was still playing at a high enough level to be starting; obviously, some context is important, like the fact that the Giants were inevitably going to hand the starting job to Eli, same as the Cardinals with Leinart.)

Personally, I'd take Warner. I'm just always curious to see how people approach that comparison.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> You're right that I missed Sharpe in my research. And I do think Sharpe probably belongs in the Hall of Fame, but...
> 
> Putting Calvin Johnson in the Hall of Fame wouldn't necessarily mean that Sterling Sharpe should get in too, just as putting Gale Sayers in the Hall of Fame has yet to do much to help TD's candidacy. The question is "Where do voters draw the line?" Hopefully, Calvin Johnson getting in _would_ re-open the files on Sterling Sharpe, but my assumption is that Sterling Sharpe was never considered as dominant at his peak as Calvin Johnson was. Johnson led the leading in receiving yards in consecutive seasons, including setting the record for most in a season. And to add to that, whether as a product of their respective eras or not, Sharpe's abbreviated career numbers don't measure up against other Hall of Famers the way Megatron's do.


I think Sharpe's career tends to be overlooked because of how short it was and that it took place before Green Bay's rise to prominence. He retired after the '94 season then Green Bay went on to finish the '96 season with a Super Bowl victory. People don't really talk about the pre-Favre Packers unless it's about the Lombardi era.

Also, the logjam of receivers waiting to get in sure isn't helping his cause.



> The other thing is that the quarterback argument is not really a _moot_ point when you consider that Sharpe played 40% of his games with a Hall-of-Fame quarterback. But anyway, I digress.


I don't see why Brett Favre developing into a Hall-of-Fame quarterback after Sterling left should have any affect on this. Favre wasn't a Hall-of-Fame caliber Qb during the 3 seasons they played together. He was good and certainly starting to develop into a great Qb by the end of the '94 season, but he wasn't on a Hall-of-Fame level.



> (Also, Calvin Johnson is a 6-time Pro Bowler. Might want to update your fact sheet.)


I had adjusted his number of Pro Bowl appearances base on his first 7 seasons for comparison purposes. 2014 and 2015 are his fifth and sixth appearances respectively.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Andre Reed is in the Hall of Fame. Sterling Sharpe was at least as good, if not better than Reed (I think he was better). Sharpe was highly regarded when he played. He was around a top 5 WR. At least. Rice, Brown, Carter, Irvin, Sharpe. This wasn't crazy talk then.

Unfortunately for Sharpe his career ended abruptly before the Packers got over the hump. Had Sharpe been a part of those SB teams, he'd be in the Hall of Fame right now.

I think Sharpe should be in. I'm far more lenient with football players than I am with baseball players. Football players literally put their lives on the line. Yes this is their choice, but they should be rewarded for that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Another one for argument will be Patrick Willis

I consider Sharpe in, Herman Moore is about the cutoff for me, and Sharpe was better


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hide your laptops, media. Here comes Cam.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I still don't think Calvin should make the HOF.

He's currently 6th in ACTIVE WRs in all time yards.
12th in ACTIVE WRs in Receptions
3rd in TDs 

Yeah i get it, he's a great WR but he's hasn't done anything out of the special to enter the HOF. Especially in this pass happy league. What he's doing is smart, taking your money and getting out before you're hit into lala land permanently, but this is the time to be chasing Canton in your career.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

pre)Ghost said:


> I don't see why Brett Favre developing into a Hall-of-Fame quarterback after Sterling left should have any affect on this. Favre wasn't a Hall-of-Fame caliber Qb during the 3 seasons they played together. He was good and certainly starting to develop into a great Qb by the end of the '94 season, but he wasn't on a Hall-of-Fame level.


It's relevant because Favre went to the Pro Bowl in five of his first six seasons as a starting quarterback.

Even back then (and I use the term "back then" very loosely because he won MVP three straight seasons beginning _literally_ the season after Sharpe retired), he was still a far better QB than Stafford has been.



> I had adjusted his number of Pro Bowl appearances base on his first 7 seasons for comparison purposes. 2014 and 2015 are his fifth and sixth appearances respectively.


That's cool and all, but Calvin Johnson went and played two more seasons after that, and that's relevant to the argument.

Like I said, Calvin Johnson getting in will probably make more people consider Sterling Sharpe, but it's not a one-to-one comparison. Megatron's resume is better, and the degree to which it is better might be what takes it over the finish line in a lot of voters' books. :draper2



HighFiveGhost said:


> I still don't think Calvin should make the HOF.
> 
> He's currently 6th in ACTIVE WRs in all time yards.
> 12th in ACTIVE WRs in Receptions
> ...


3-time All-Pro (which, as noted above, is significant), best WR in the NFL by a country mile for a 3+ year period, most receiving yards in a single-season, fastest player to 10,000 receiving yards, more touchdowns than presumptive HOF candidates like Reggie Wayne, Steve Smith and Andre Johnson.

If you think he hasn't done anything "out of the special," you just haven't been following football very closely. The degree to which he dominated the game from 2011-13 has only been seen a couple of times in league history at the WR position, to say nothing of putting up All-Star production pretty much every other year of his career. The Hall of Fame exists for players like Calvin Johnson.



Stax Classic said:


> Another one for argument will be Patrick Willis
> 
> I consider Sharpe in, Herman Moore is about the cutoff for me, and Sharpe was better


I think Patrick Willis will ultimately get in. He basically has a better version of Zach Thomas's argument, and Zach Thomas seems like he'll get the call sooner or later.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> 3-time All-Pro (which, as noted above, is significant), best WR in the NFL by a country mile for a 3+ year period, most receiving yards in a single-season, fastest player to 10,000 receiving yards, more touchdowns than presumptive HOF candidates like Reggie Wayne, Steve Smith and Andre Johnson.
> 
> If you think he hasn't done anything "out of the special," you just haven't been following football very closely. The degree to which he dominated the game from 2011-13 has only been seen a couple of times in league history at the WR position, to say nothing of putting up All-Star production pretty much every other year of his career. The Hall of Fame exists for players like Calvin Johnson.


I follow football just fine. Im just stating facts. There are WRs waiting to get into canton NOW that have just as good stats and have RINGS. 2 of 3 of those WRs you name have rings as well. Fact is he's just hanging it up too early when he should be making a statement to being the best WR of all time. But he isn't. Woulda, coulda, shoulda, but not.

And if he should get in, which im not going to argue about too much, it should take a while. No way he should be a first ballot.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HighFiveGhost said:


> I follow football just fine. Im just stating facts. There are WRs waiting to get into canton NOW that have just as good stats and have RINGS. 2 of 3 of those WRs you name have rings as well. Fact is he's just hanging it up too early when he should be making a statement to being the best WR of all time. But he isn't. Woulda, coulda, shoulda, but not.
> 
> And if he should get in, which im not going to argue about too much, it should take a while. No way he should be a first ballot.


RINGS don't matter for wide receivers. They don't matter for running backs.

The only position where people even remotely care about #ringzzzzz as a sign of a player's greatness is quarterback.

If you're talking about how a 9-year veteran could be establishing himself as arguably the greatest WR of all-time, then yeah, he probably belongs in the Hall of Fame. :lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> RINGS don't matter for wide receivers. They don't matter for running backs.
> 
> The only position where people even remotely care about #ringzzzzz as a sign of a player's greatness is quarterback.


Rings do matter. Especially in an era where its a pass happy league. Which Calvin is 100% a product of. He's a big WR who can't be touched by defenders or its a PI. There's plenty of examples of that early in his career.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Rings do matter. Especially in an era where its a pass happy league. Which Calvin is 100% a product of. He's a big WR who can't be touched by defenders or its a PI. There's plenty of examples of that early in his career.


Name one WR who's been held out of the Hall of Fame because he doesn't have a ring.

Name one WR who's gotten into the Hall of Fame just because he was part of a Super Bowl winning team.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Name one WR who's been held out of the Hall of Fame because he doesn't have a ring.
> 
> Name one WR who's gotten into the Hall of Fame just because he was part of a Super Bowl winning team.


I can't give you any prime examples but there are plenty of arguments why he won't be a first ballot let alone on the fringes of being considered. You'll be hearing more and more of it as the days go on. Probably even more so in 5 years. His numbers are great, but they'll be repeated sooner than later. He's literally leaving his career unfinished. 0 SB wins, 0 Playoff wins. 

OBJ, Brown, Julio Jones are on pace to doing just as well if not better in the same amount of time. Its the way the NFL is evolving and its going to get to the point where every WR pulling these numbers are going to become more common. It took Marvin Harrison a few years to get in. Ellard and Holt top Johnson and didnt even make the final 15 this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If you just ignored stats and went with the eye test, Calvin would probably get in. During the guy's prime he was being thrown to by complete garbage QBs, while defenses blanketed him and he still got it done. ESPN or the NFL Network used to show breakdowns of how many defenders would stay in the vicinity of Calvin, there were weeks where he was being double or triple teamed, weeks where both safeties would be on his side of the field, etc, yet he'd still be getting it done. Keep in mind he was legitimately the Lions ONLY weapon, too. They never had a RB or a legit secondary WR option there with him. And the best QB he's ever played with is Matt Stafford for fuck's sake. 

The biggest thing that sucks about his retirement is that we'll never get to see him head to another franchise and play with a legit QB, just to see how much they could accomplish together. That would have been a lot of fun.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HighFiveGhost said:


> I can't give you any prime examples but there are plenty of arguments why he won't be a first ballot let alone on the fringes of being considered. You'll be hearing more and more of it as the days go on. Probably even more so in 5 years. His numbers are great, but they'll be repeated sooner than later. He's literally leaving his career unfinished. 0 SB wins, 0 Playoff wins.
> 
> OBJ, Brown, Julio Jones are on pace to doing just as well if not better in the same amount of time. Its the way the NFL is evolving and its going to get to the point where every WR pulling these numbers are going to become more common. It took Marvin Harrison a few years to get in. Ellard and Holt top Johnson and didnt even make the final 15 this year.


In his first playoff game he had 212 yards, 2 TDs, and 12 catches and lost.

Wide receivers do not win playoff games alone. No one holds lack of playoff success/superbowls against them and no one ever has in Calvin's career.

And just because his numbers can be repeated doesn't mean his actual skillset and ability can. NFL is not all about numbers, the ability of player really matters and Calvin is one of the most talented guys of all time. Like others pointed out, Calvin played with scrubs at QB for his whole career, Stafford has never even been a top 10 QB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hall of Fame talk:mark:

Henry Ellard needs in. Isaac Bruce too. RAMS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's really shocking how long it took all-time great WR's like Monk and Reed to get in to the HoF


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sashi Brown commenting on Johnny's latest fuckery said:


> We've been clear about expectations for our players on and off the field. Johnny's continual involvement in incidents that run counter to those expectations undermines the hard work of his teammates and the reputation of our organization. His status with our team will be addressed when permitted by league rules. We will have no further comment at this time.


Dude's fucking history.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Manziel is a career backup.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> Manziel is a career backup.


You... really think he'll be that successful? :flacco1


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Calvin Johnson will get into the Hall. Not on the first ballot. But eventually, yes. I'm fine with that too.



RetepAdam. said:


> RINGS don't matter for wide receivers. They don't matter for running backs.
> 
> The only position where people even remotely care about #ringzzzzz as a sign of a player's greatness is quarterback.


Just to preface the below exceptions, I'm just making it clear here I largely agree with this point of view anyway.



RetepAdam. said:


> Name one WR who's been held out of the Hall of Fame because he doesn't have a ring.


Going back in time a bit but Harold Jackson would at least have made a better run in votes if he had played on championship teams.

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/J/JackHa00.htm

A Super Bowl title added to having the most catches, yards, and receiving touchdowns in the 70's decade would probably be pretty difficult for voters to say no to forever.



RetepAdam. said:


> Name one WR who's gotten into the Hall of Fame just because he was part of a Super Bowl winning team.


Playing for Pittsburgh and his catches in Super Bowl X bolstered Lynn Swann's support and eventually put him over. I don't think he makes it otherwise. 

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/S/SwanLy00.htm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Lynn Swann was the only guy I even considered for the latter group, but he was also a 3-time Pro Bowler, 1-time First Team All-Pro, 2-time Second Team All-Pro and Super Bowl MVP to go with being a key player on a team that won four Super Bowls. So, that's a pretty exceptional case, and even then, it's hard to tell where the line is drawn. IIRC, he was the first WR chosen for the NFL All-Decade Team for the 70s, which would imply that there wasn't really anyone else out there just blowing away his production beyond the rings.

Either way, yeah, that's an acceptable answer. But an exception to the _nth_ degree.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What more can be said than :kaep?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

WR was a completely different position when Swann played it. You can't go by stats and compare him to guys of today, football was still largely a running game in the 70s. In Pittsburgh, especially. 

He's definitely a HOF'er. Swann was a ridiculous athlete.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

John Stallworth > Lynn Swann

Swann had some amazing SB catches. That and because he's a Steeler is why he's in the HoF. 

Drew Pearson > Lynn Swann

Pearson is not in the HoF. LOLynn Swann is. Swann is the most overrated player ever.

Harold Carmichael > Lynn Swann

Carmichael not in the HoF. Fuck Lynn Swann. Actually I have nothing against Swann, but he's only in the HoF because the Steelers were an amazing team, perhaps the greatest team ever.


Also George Atkinson is not in the HoF only because he once KO'd HoF golden boy Lynn Swann.:side:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> You... really think he'll be that successful? :flacco1


Proably not lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> WR was a completely different position when Swann played it. You can't go by stats and compare him to guys of today, football was still largely a running game in the 70s. In Pittsburgh, especially.
> 
> He's definitely a HOF'er. Swann was a ridiculous athlete.


Not comparing Swanny to today's WRs. Just saying that his resume, on paper, is more of a borderline HOF case than a surefire lock — which means that there's some wiggle room to suggest that his rings helped him get in, if he wasn't going to get in already.

Then again, it took him like 20 years to get into the Hall of Fame after he retired, and I think the fact that he continued to be active in the NFL community after his retirement only helped his case.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Are we really discussing what a quarterback and his race is in 2016? It really is time for the Super Bowl to not have a week off before it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The week off is for rest purposes and it is needed to maximize the game they can have. It also gives them more practice and gameplanning time, which they need with the extra media time they have to give.

It's just a shame what kind of storylines they attempt to create every year, which is why it's best to just tune out until the game itself.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> John Stallworth > Lynn Swann
> 
> Swann had some amazing SB catches. That and because he's a Steeler is why he's in the HoF.
> 
> ...


 @AryaDark @Obfuscation @scrilla

Most Raiders fans still speak glowingly of this, haha:






Between strong safety George "The Hitman" Atkinson, right cornerback Willie Brown, left cornerback Skip "Dr. Death" Thomas, and perhaps the most notorious figure, free safety Jack "The Assassin" Tatum, that Raiders team had the most intimidating and career-shortening secondary in the history of the game. 






It's interesting to consider: from 1968 through 1975, the Oakland Raiders went to six AFL/AFC Championship Games and lost all of them. Yet three AFC Championship Game losses all came against the eventual Super Bowl Champions: the Miami Dolphins in '73-'74; the Steelers of '74-'75 and '75-'76... That Steelers team was simply phenomenal; like you say, possibly the greatest of all time. 

Finally the Raiders bested the Steelers in the '76-'77 AFC Championship Game, en route to winning Super Bowl XI (their first Super Bowl win) against the Minnesota Vikings. The Raiders lost in that '77-'78 AFC Championship Game against the Broncos, who would go on to lose Super Bowl XII against the Cowboys. 

Then the Steelers went on to win back-to-back AFC Championship Games in '78-'79 and '79-'80. Then the Raiders come back to win the '80-'81 AFC Championship and win Super Bowl XV against the Eagles. My folks were at that game. :lol

Point being the Raiders of that era were an astonishing near-dynasty of sorts, as you well know. Obviously moving to San Antonio would revive that. :side: :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm grateful for the week off on multiple levels.

For one, it allows the teams to get healthy. Also, both teams have time to prepare stronger gameplans, which means we see a higher level of football than we'd otherwise get on one week's notice.

Plus, for fans, it's nice to have a week to soak in the feeling of being in the Super Bowl and get ready for the game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm 29, there were black Super Bowl champion QB's before I was born. The only people who think this is a race thing are overly sensitive black people. Maybe if Peyton wasn't such a stereotypical white guy like Luck.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Is Russell Wilson black? Not like dark chocolate, but maybe the milk chocolate. He is a champion QB.

I think it has to do with Cam's teeth. Those things are WHITE as heck. It makes all the rest of us normal-teethed people feel inferior and self-conscious.  

Or maybe because he is Superman. People always like Batman more. 

Anyway, back to the game! Good luck RetepAdam and Fresh Prince! I am ready for this game. I want it to be close.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Obfuscation @scrilla
> 
> Most Raiders fans still speak glowingly of this, haha:
> 
> ...


Raiders need to get back to the glory days and go back to the SB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Manziel fired by his own agent :sodone


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn son. You know shit is rough when even your agent gives up on you.

Since this officially makes Johnny untouchable (at this point, I'll be surprised if he doesn't go the way of Tim Tebow), I hope he finally gets the help he needs. I read what his dad said and I would hate for something tragic to happen.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Johnny cannot even go the Tim Tebow route. Why would ESPN hire him to talk for them. He is a sitting duck right now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Texans & Raiders are gonna play a MNF game in Mexico City next year. Tbh, that's pretty fucking cool. I'm not sure how many american football fans are in Mexico, but either way a good selection of teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If this sport could be popular in Mexico, then expanding to Mexico would be a lot of sense for sure. It'd make more sense than London.

But I can't see Mexicans liking this over soccer. Then again, they don't have to like it more than soccer, they just have to like it enough for the NFL to make money there.

To go with the STACKS theory, Mexico has millions of impoverished people the NFL can exploit. Unfortunately, to be racist, they are all 5'5".


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They have a bunch of line man and scat backs :draper2


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This is a hard one to pick for this years Super Bowl. I am favoring Carolina at the moment, Cam is a beast and will overcome that stout Denver D.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I see Denver as pretty disrespected in this one. No clue who wins.



Also Dallas police re-opened their case on Manziel.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The Texans & Raiders are gonna play a MNF game in Mexico City next year. Tbh, that's pretty fucking cool. I'm not sure how many american football fans are in Mexico, but either way a good selection of teams.


I haven't kept up with what our extradition policy is these days, but it's probably safe to assume that there are a fair number of Raiders fans in Mexico.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocketmansid said:


> Johnny cannot even go the Tim Tebow route. Why would ESPN hire him to talk for them. He is a sitting duck right now.


To clarify:

I meant that he'll be like Tebow because he's a guy who got a lot of hype when he entered the league. But then the hype died down, he was let go, and now no team wants to hire him. That seems to be the road that Manziel is going down.

ESPN execs would have be high to hire Johnny.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Johhny's future is the same as any other former real world member


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Point being the Raiders of that era were an astonishing near-dynasty of sorts, as you well know. *Obviously moving to San Antonio would revive that.* :side: :lol


LIES

the rest of the post was beautiful. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Obfuscation said:


> LIES
> 
> the rest of the post was beautiful. :mj2


Just feeding *MrMr* what he wants. 

Obviously the Raiders should never, ever leave Oakland, California. :side: 8*D


:mark: Looking forward to the big game Sunday! It'll be fun to be at it. I agree with *MrMr* that Denver seems at least somewhat disrespected going into this. Both teams are terrific, though. I hope this is a great Super Bowl! :mark:


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Goodell wants to add a new rule where 2 personal fouls in a game results in an automatic ejection.

Anyone a fan of this?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Just feeding *MrMr* what he wants.
> 
> Obviously the Raiders should never, ever leave Oakland, California. :side: 8*D
> 
> ...


All MrMr wants is to watch *Cobra* on endless loop till he burns away like a Phoenix.

Meanwhile, the Oakland Raiders remain in Oakland.

Everybody wins.

---------

Excited for Sunday, too. Last time Broncos were in the Bowl, well, it was shit. So I'm def hoping we can get a game out of their appearance this time. Last year was a hell of a show. Keep the momentum rolling. Peyton gunning for number 2 or Cam to earn his first. Liking those scenarios.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^and rise from the ashes to watch COBRA some more.

Looking at Denver's history in this game...it doesn't end well most of the time.

The only time it ended well is when they had TERRELL DAVIS. Every other SB was a massacre pretty much.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Legend797 said:


> Goodell wants to add a new rule where 2 personal fouls in a game results in an automatic ejection.
> 
> Anyone a fan of this?


Might not be a bad thing. I'd go one step further, a game ejection leads to an automatic one-game suspension without pay. Especially if there is a possibility of targetting, like the rule in college. 

I think the Panthers will win the game, but it will not be a rout like people are predicting. Peyton can win this game if he remembers he doesn't have to be the Peyton of old. It's not a bad thing to be a game-manager at this stage and just play smart football. If he wins and his stats aren't the greatest, no one will care other than the fact he got that 2nd ring. Elway's stats for his first SB win were pedestrian, but he didn't need to do it all. 

My idea for the Pro Bowl...do away with the game, it's become a complete joke. You have a ton of players opting out of the game, more so I think than I can remember. Many say replace it with a skills competition, but I'd add a couple of twists to it. 

One...reintroduce the Fastest Man competition. Years ago, they actually made a thing out of this when they held races to see who the Fastest Man in the league was. You could even break it down by position, I'd actually watch to see who the fastest defensive lineman is. 

Two...instead of the Senior Bowl, this could be the time to also do the NFL Combine. Bring the college prospects to Hawaii, have them mingle with the NFL veterans, and do all the drills and such under the eyes of the scouts.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> To clarify:
> 
> I meant that he'll be like Tebow because he's a guy who got a lot of hype when he entered the league. But then the hype died down, he was let go, and now no team wants to hire him. That seems to be the road that Manziel is going down.
> 
> ESPN execs would have be high to hire Johnny.


Okay I see your point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It hasn't quite hit me that this is most likely Peyton Manning's last game. I'll cry like a baby during his retirement speech and HOF speech, for sure. I've never seen another quarterback do the things that Manning has done, some of those ridiculously on point throws and miracle comebacks. My football hero. 

That being said... Broncos 27, Panthers 20.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So any personal likes as to who should be playing Carolina in the regular season openor or Denver whoever wins tomorrow night? If Carolina wins I like to see a rematch against the Seahawks, depending on the Hawks offseason moves. If Broncos win I like to see them face the Chiefs or Jets, was tempted to want a AFC title game rematch.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

HOF Announced:

Modern-Era Inductees

Brett Favre, Quarterback 
Tony Dungy, Coach 
Kevin Greene, Linebacker 
Marvin Harrison, Wide Receiver 
Orlando Pace, Tackle

Senior Finalists Inductees:

Ken Stabler, Quarterback 
Dick Stanfel, Guard

Contributor Inductees

Edward DeBartolo, Jr., Owner

Unfortunately, with any selection process, there has to be a few names who didn't make the cut. Here's who will be looking for another chance next year:

Kurt Warner, Quarterback 
Morten Anderson, Kicker 
Steve Atwater, Safety 
Don Coryell, Coach 
Terrell Davis, Running Back 
Alan Faneca, Guard 
Joe Jacoby, Tackle 
Edgerrin James, Running Back 
John Lynch, Free Safety 
Terrell Owens, Wide Receiver


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I think the Panthers are the vastly superior team at this point in time, and I expect they'll prove as much on Sunday. That said, and this is coming from a proud New England Patriots fan, I hope like hell Peyton Manning wins this game, his 2nd Super Bowl, and rides off into the sunset a Super Bowl champion. He's fucking awesome, and I have the maximum amount of respect for him that is possible. It has been a pleasure to watch him work for so many years, not only against the rest of the league, but the classics against my Patriots. I hope he shuts up those that would bash him and takes the Lombardi home, one last time

Go Broncos!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can't argue with any of the HOF inductees, but damn it sucks to look at the list of guys who were left out. Jacoby getting snubbed hard and Warner NEEDS to be in there next year. Gotta feel great for Kevin Greene though. That guy's been waiting for so many years.

I love JJ Watt, but I just don't feel right saying he was DPOY. The numbers weren't quite as good as last year's (which honestly how could they be?) and the impact that a couple guys had for Carolina felt more significant. Thomas Davis or Josh Norman were both REALLY deserving, but oh well. Congrats to JJ.



Rocketmansid said:


> So any personal likes as to who should be playing Carolina in the regular season openor or Denver whoever wins tomorrow night? If Carolina wins I like to see a rematch against the Seahawks, depending on the Hawks offseason moves. If Broncos win I like to see them face the Chiefs or Jets, was tempted to want a AFC title game rematch.


Denver and Carolina actually play each other next year, so how cool would it be if the season opener was a rematch of the Super Bowl?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Broncos do not stand a chance, they are going to be destroyed!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HighFiveGhost said:


> HOF Announced:
> 
> Modern-Era Inductees
> 
> ...


Can't really argue about the folks that are in with this year's class...good class all-around. About time they let Stabler in.

Something about the HOF voting is laughable to me, though. It seems that the reporter's grudges seem to hold water the most as opposed to other sports. T.O. is one of the top WRs of all-time, yet is not a first-ballot HOFer probably because simply for the fact he was a complete jerk and horrible teammate. Paul Zimmerman of SI (how this relic still has a job reporting on pro football is beyond me) was very vocal for years on never letting Stabler into the HOF, he did that routine for years on Art Monk even though at one time Monk was the all-time receptions leader.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Broncos will need their defence to deliver if they're to stand a chance tbh, think it'll be close but Carolina will pull away from Denver in the second half. Would be nice for Manning to end his career with an SB win for Denver, but I can't see it happening


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> Can't really argue about the folks that are in with this year's class...good class all-around. About time they let Stabler in.
> 
> Something about the HOF voting is laughable to me, though. It seems that the reporter's grudges seem to hold water the most as opposed to other sports. T.O. is one of the top WRs of all-time, yet is not a first-ballot HOFer probably because simply for the fact he was a complete jerk and horrible teammate. Paul Zimmerman of SI (how this relic still has a job reporting on pro football is beyond me) was very vocal for years on never letting Stabler into the HOF, he did that routine for years on Art Monk even though at one time Monk was the all-time receptions leader.


HoF undervalues WRs is all. Unless it's Lynn Swann.:side:

Baseball holds grudges moreso than football. 

Also it's retarded Stabler got in after he died. He should've been inducted years ago. He was a HUGE reason why the NFL gained a ton of popularity in the 70s.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Alright guys, predictions time.


I've got Carolina winning 31-17


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My eyes tell me Carolina wins this one because they have NO problems scoring, but my mind tells me crazier things have happened and the NFL is in for another storybook Super Bowl ending. Peyton rides into the sunset with his 2nd ring tonight. I gotta root for the guy.

Denver 24, Carolina 23


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Can't argue too much with the HoF list, except for Dungy (very good HC but not Hall worthy imo). As for tonight, don't think it will be the blowout many are expecting, but still think the Panthers will win fairly comfortably. 24-13 would be my guess. Kuechly could be a dark horse for MVP but, if Carolina win, I expect Newton to get it with even an average performance...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Denver 20, Carolina 13

This is the most obvious hammer the under game since Vikings Seahawks IMO


----------



## hbkpunk2 (Feb 3, 2016)

*the 2016 nfl season will be wild*

I know the final game hasn't been played of this season but next year is going to be insane you can really make a case for every team (besides maybe the browns titans or 49ers) to make the playoffs and i see at least 10 elite teams that have a shot at 51 before the offseason has even kicked off so as excited as i am for todays game I'm 10x more excited for the craziness thats gonna take place next year


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the under and Denver to cover are both fairly safe bets IMO.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> Denver 20, Carolina 13
> 
> This is the most obvious hammer the under game since Vikings Seahawks IMO


55-10 Panthas.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The heart says Carolina, the pocket says Denver.


*WWE Superbowl 50 Picks*:

Carolina Panthers: Koko B. Ware, Madusa, Stevie Richards, Mauro Ranallo, Shane Helms, Matt Hardy, Marty Jannetty, Ron Killings, ODB 

Denver Broncos: Brian Blair, Brian Knobs, Vader, Bobby Lashley, Vince Russo, Jim Ross, Tony Schiavone, Goldust, James Storm, Marc Mero, Marlena, Bill Goldberg, Chyna

- Vic


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rankles75 said:


> Can't argue too much with the HoF list, except for Dungy (very good HC but not Hall worthy imo). As for tonight, don't think it will be the blowout many are expecting, but still think the Panthers will win fairly comfortably. 24-13 would be my guess. Kuechly could be a dark horse for MVP but, if Carolina win, I expect Newton to get it with even an average performance...


Dungy is pretty overrated getting in this soon. I'd rather see players get in. Coaches need to wait longer. I guess voters think he devised cover 2? Kiffin not getting any credit for the Tampa defenses now?

Dungy even openly admits he did not create cover 2. He and Kiffin were just doing things the Steelers, Cowboys, and Vikings did in the 70s.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Paul Krause the cover 2 god @MrMister


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

dungy>you


harrison>>>you


peyton>>>>>panthers(pls)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Superbowl Day :mark:


:cam


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

If the Broncos win either the NFL is rigged or the Panthers just refused to show up.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Some Levi's Stadium concession prices for tonight's game:










:ti $7 for water? $13 for beer? What a fucking ripoff.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Slim Jims: Priceless 

Those prices suck.

I am so conflicted about this game. I am nervous for both fanbases. Sometimes getting to the Superbowl feels weird because you have the anxiety along with the excitement before the game. This is the longest Sunday of the year, I swear.

Anybody else watching the Puppy Bowl? Just wondering. Not like I am watching...

GO BEAGLES! Not Bengals. Beagles.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Digging this Batman vs. Superman commercials. I don't watch much TV, so I wouldn't know whether or not they're just debuting these for the game. But I'm a sucker for superhero/comic book movies.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why do I have the feeling that the Broncos will be embarrassed two years after Seattle beat them?


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Why do I have the feeling that the Broncos will be embarrassed two years after Seattle beat them?


Cause you're a bit of a dick.

:x

I hope we do not see another blowout, all joking aside.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Boss said:


> Digging this Batman vs. Superman commercials. I don't watch much TV, so I wouldn't know whether or not they're just debuting these for the game. But I'm a sucker for superhero/comic book movies.


The welcome to Metropolis one was awesome.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Why do I have the feeling that the Broncos will be embarrassed two years after Seattle beat them?


 I have that same feeling bro.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kuja said:


> Cause you're a bit of a dick.
> 
> :x
> 
> I hope we do not see another blowout, all joking aside.


I only wanna see a blowout if its against Broncos


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a lingering feeling that something big will happen. Denver will have to get a turnover or pick at the end. They need to pull a Patriots and win with the defense on the final drive.

Denver needs this one. Those fans have been through some bad bowls.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That reception Brady got. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Fuck em all :brady2


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That guy sounded so serious when he said Honoring America. :lol*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Decided to wait until kickoff before making my prediction.

Panthers will get the W by a razor-thin margin.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GAGA YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *That guy sounded so serious when he said Honoring America. :lol*


America takes this shit seriously bruh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Some Levi's Stadium concession prices for tonight's game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crab sandwich? WTF.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Cloverfield 2?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Seriously was that a Cloverfield 2 commercial? With John fucking Goodman?!?!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: LAST GAME OF THE SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S FUCKING DO THIS!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Bones said:


> America takes this shit seriously bruh


*I guess, but he sounded like someone died. :lol*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Broncos already off to way better start than last time.


Must be that orange jersey


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Betty White tho

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/Capbv0KW0AE71hy.mp4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit. Denver defense fucked Cam up for that TD.

EDIT: Buuuuuuuuuuuuttt that TD would have never happened if the refs would have made the RIGHT call on that Panthers challenge. He caught the damn ball.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

How is that blowout looking?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Expected.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:cam channeling his inner :kaep


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Von Miller cominmg up big time


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please get it together Carolina.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cum Newton.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That touchdown before commercial was too much :lmao*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seriously? That was a fucking catch for the Panthers.

Can someone just come out a admit that this shit is rigged.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Taunting lol. :kobe3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

https://twitter.com/717shid/status/696489096907198465

*:maisielol I'm fucking crying*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Talib is KILLING the Broncos with these penalties.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Steve Harvey making a career out of that botch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Steve Harvey making a career out of that botch.


Best commercial so far though. Sure beats the hell out of that fuckery Mountain Dew tried.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Budweiser hasn't trotted out their commercial yet so far correct?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Correct. I'm sure it'll be corny and heartfelt when it comes on.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

eyton massive mistake


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Let's go Broncos!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Peyton better thank his defense for controlling that entire half.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

If Denver's defense continues to play like this they might pull this off.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Panthers need to get their shit together


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I forgot most everyone sounds shit at halftime.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I just want to see Beyonce, is that too much to ask? At this point I don't care too much for Coldplay, and Bruno Mars can just go away.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Meh...they should have went way way bigger for Super Bowl 50 tbh...this half time show sucks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Marked for Tom Morello but A. Id much, much rather hear a halftime jam session with Tom with his unique solos at lead guitar than Coldplay B. I hope they are paying him well for this (I assume they are) and C. if they were gonna have Tom Morello there, as a huge Cornell mark, even though he is inconsistent, could they have brought Cornell out for I am the Highway or something that you know, has a chance at showstopping?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lip Sync Battle and Mars is winning.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This shit is garbage.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, I get a chuckle that yes, Tom has mellowed out but Tom with earlier Rage being all anti-establishment, his political advocacies and projects like Nightwatchmen and yet here he is making an appearance at if not THE premiere one, one of the biggest corporate embodiments/jerkfests we have.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait.... since Gaga did the Anthem, does anyone think she'll come out and do Telephone with Beyonce?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Finally classic Coldplay and Throwback.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Here we go second half!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great Carolina play.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Good catch and run by Ginn.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Carolina needed a fast start like this on offense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Miller getting held like a mofo but I suppose the saying is "holding on every play if you wanna call it"


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

As soon as the announcers mentioned Gano was perfect for the postseason, I knew Gano was going to miss it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice play by Manning.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Panthers don't deserve to win.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Denver o starting to warm up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Good time to see what Carolina is made of here.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

OMAHA!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How do you see a hold then you're talked out of it? :lmao*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Denver starting upset city now.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice defensive stop, but I'm not sure it matters at this point as it'd be really surprising to see the Panthers be able to score 2 more TDs.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How did everyone fuck in 4 seconds?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

A good old fashioned nonsense interception into a fumble into a recovery play.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Newton's thrown like shit this whole game. His best throw should have been a pick but his receiver got lucky. 

If Denver had a QB that had a pulse they'd be up by 20 right now.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Would the lack of pressure on Cam during the season mean he can't remember what it's like being hit?
Looks like his body isn't used to being battered into the ground after nearly every pass attempt.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

They needed that stop BAD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GeniusSmark said:


> Would the lack of pressure on Cam during the season mean he can't remember what it's like being hit?
> Looks like his body isn't used to being battered into the ground after nearly every pass attempt.


uh, no. considering he's a running qb and one of the most hit qbs since being drafted i don't think it's that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's not from not getting hit. It's from not playing a defense the caliber of Denver. And not having jobber QBs turnover 7 times for you to pad the score.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Maybe the pressure was just too much for Cam tonight.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

And, this is the third (and hopefully last) time we mention Super Bowl Babies


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The score would be a lot closer if the Panthers actually made that catch back in the first. That call is gonna haunt this Bowl forever.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

PEYTON MANNING WITH THE AWESOME FUMBLE TWICE IN A ROW!

They're just letting the Panthers stay in this game. At this point any sort of miracle is still possible for Cam and the Panthers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696519150726881280


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It was a bad call yet to assume they get TD off of that when they still had a solid amount of field to cover, and Newton hasn't been a slam dunk at all tonight is absurd.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Denver gets away with pass interference again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking savage.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that will do it for Beast Mode.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Panthers need a stop and they need it now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just need a field goal to seal. Cmon Peyt.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marshawn selling drugs now


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

3rd and 9 is out of Peyton's throwing range.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Game over.

Overall boring game.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Von Miller don't win MVP something is seriously wrong.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Von Miller is probably preparing his MVP award speech right now.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This is ridiculous. The Panthers have no chance in hell at winning now. *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cam choked. Well, that and the elite Denver D fucking shit up.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yup, that's definitely the game now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This will definitely go down as Cam choking.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Godway said:


> If Von Miller don't win MVP something is seriously wrong.





The Absolute said:


> Von Miller is probably preparing his MVP award speech right now.


You know Peyton's getting it. It's icing on his swan song.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Welp, that's all folks.*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

0-4 before Homer Simpson took over, 3-1 since


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They did it

Peyton gonna get another ring :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That shot of Eli is a gif waiting to happen :lmao he looked furious


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thank god I don't live in Carolina, because I would be mad as all hell right now. :no:

The Broncos just poured salt in the wound with those 2 points. :lol*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are teams allowed to thow in the towel?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cam sacked again. gg


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Better luck next year, piss lips Cam.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

hbgoo1975 said:


> The Broncos do not stand a chance, they are going to be destroyed!


LOL



My favorite part were all the Cowboys in the pregame <3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tom Brady knows how Cam feels.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So what do ya'll think? Was this Peyton's last game?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Good for Peyton. What a way to go out.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Happy for Peyton to get the win and what a way to finish off a great career if he does retire


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats Broncos 


Von Miller should get MVP. But theyll give it to Peyton


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Another unbelievable performance by the Denver defense. Damn that defense is devastating. And Von? Damn.... Easy choice for SB50 MVP. Congrats, Peyton. Glad you got this one.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Well-earned MVP for Von Miller, though. He absolutely tore it up tonight.

This is assuming he receives the award, and if he doesn't that's total bullshit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

All right, Denver. You know what to do. Start fucking so we can get some more Super Bowl babies.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> So what do ya'll think? Was this Peyton's last game?


Has to be

Great to see him win but the guy's done


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shoutouts to The Panthers the most unapologetically black team in NFL history, Everytime the media when at then they did not care

Shoutouts to the Broncos defense they did the job , hell if this team can get a good QB next year look out they can get another


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Peyton's gotta quit, Denver could have easily lost that game because of him being unable to throw past 5 yards. Done is done. 

Ben Roethlisberger had more success against this Denver D than anybody, and he did it injured. Ben GOAT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696536804980228097


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Peyton went to Superbowls with 4 different coaches and now has 2 rings. ^_^


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Congrats Peyton on a great career. There's not a better way to end your career than winning a SB. Just retire now. It would suck for him to end his career getting embarrassed by the Packers in the SB next year.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

That was kind of a dick move on CBS' part for getting him on camera crying.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

congrats to peyton but it's ironic that he was awful in the 2006 playoffs and this year but those were his 2 wins


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696536804980228097


If Tom Brady showed up in Denver wearing that he'd get bigger face pops than Roman Reigns would.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That women's face is hideous, like 10 pounds of botox


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

With all that the Bowlens have gone through, this is beautiful. I just wish Mr. B could have been there.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Von Miller rightfully named Super Bowl MVP. Great way to cap off the night.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you to you all for doubting us in every game. The defense beasted off of that and I couldn't be more proud. Never see a team win with such a beast defense but almost no offense.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Legend797 said:


> Good for Peyton. What a way to go out.


Who do you want as your QB next year? Kirk Cousins? Sam Bradford?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good for Peyton. He def. needs to retire. That was not a good game unless you are a defense junkie. 

Now, because the 49ers are going nowhere, I reflect on the GOAT Super Bowl performer Joe Montana with his 4-0 record in SB's and 11 td's and 0 ints. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The GOAT!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Dark Lord was the only MVP to be booed :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brady getting booed was GOAT heel work


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry Cam, we have seen QBs like you before: Super Bowl Losers.

Time to dab those tears.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Denver needs to do everything in their power to keep this defense in tact. Give all the money in the world to Miller, convince Ware to restructure/take a pay cut on a one year deal, and franchise tag Osweiler.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tag Osweiler :ti

You can sign a better QB off of FA to half as much as the tag would give the guy Denver just benched for shitting the bed when the season got pressured


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

@brianmfloyd
Michael Irvin: “I’ve never lost a Super Bowl so I can’t empathize with Cam”

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Tag Osweiler :ti
> 
> *You can sign a better QB off of FA* to half as much as the tag would give the guy Denver just benched for shitting the bed when the season got pressured


Can you though? He's young, knows the system, and won some big games in Peyton's absence to get them to where they are now. I'm sure Bradford is gonna come with a nice little price tag and Cousins is not getting away from Washington. Who else is left out there?

And c'mon, he didn't shit the bed. He had some unfortunate turnovers (some not even his fault) against San Diego that got him benched and then the storybook ending took place. The guy has like what, 6 or 7 starts under his belt? No reason for him not to be back in Denver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Broncos should draft a QB for sure.



DT needs to be cut as soon as it works with the cap. He's awful.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Peyton.

Obviously a shitty season personally, but for his career as a whole he deserves a second ring.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to the Broncos, that Defense was unbelievable tonight. Funny seeing so many heap the blame on Cam. Zero protection, cackhanded WRs and awful playcalling (did they actually throw on a first down?). I don't think any QB would have looked good tonight, running for their life on every play. If you've got two dominant pass rushing OLB's, you're always going to have a shot and the Broncos have two of the very best...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was wild. bama4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the 50thy Super Bowl is in the books. 

Congratulations to the Denver Broncos on this victory! 

In some ways, the game went how I expected and other ways it didn't. I knew it was going to be a defensive battle, which is a type of game I enjoy, and because of that, I had fun watching this one. Both Carolina and especially Denver are tough and smothering defensively and the game reflected that. 

What I didn't expect was for the Panther's offense to suffer more than the Broncos. I picked Carolina to win just because I thought their offense would handle the pressure better and at times, it looked like they were going to break out, but neither team could sustain anything offensively. What it came down to was that Denver's defense created more opportunities for points. The two fumbles were the deciding factor. And oh yeah, Von Miller getting the MVP award was 100% the right call. 

One disappointment I have to say is in Cam Newton. Not in his play, but in his attitude post game. I enjoyed watching him this season and pulled for him a bit, so to see him walk off during the post game conference was disappointing. Winning is fun, but it is also important to be a gracious loser, even if it does hurt (which I'm sure it did) and he didn't live up to that. Just as an example, I watched Peyton Manning get absolutely obliterated in the Super Bowl two years ago and he handled it like a total pro. 

Speaking of Peyton, if this is the last hurrah for him (which I hope it is), then it is a great way to go out. Granted, he didn't play well at all (and hasn't played well in the playoffs period quite frankly), but to have him go out with his 2nd Super Bowl and his record setting 200th win in the 50th Super Bowl is a pretty nice storybook ending to a legendary career. Peyton Manning is an icon and a legend to the sport in every sense, so it'll be sad to see him go, so getting this nice ride into the sunset would be nice.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So many emotions right now. :mj2

The bottom line is that Denver's defense never gave Carolina's offense a chance. I never had a good feeling after the sack-fumble-touchdown. Denver was too quick off the ends for us to have a chance and Michael Oher just got burned repeatedly. The pressure was constant, and even when Carolina put on good drives, save for the touchdown drive, the ball got turned over. Whether it was Tolbert fumbling in the first half, or the pick to Roby in the second half, which we actually had a chance to rectify when he fumbled, but alas, the ball just didn't bounce our way.

I feel incredibly bad for our defense. You really couldn't have asked much more from them. The didn't give up a touchdown until the final few minutes when the game was all but sealed. Things could have fallen apart early but they showed toughness, especially after the big punt return, which I still maintain should have been fair caught because honestly, who doesn't signal fair catch in that situation? A performance like that should be able to win you a Super Bowl, but unfortunately for them, their counterparts were just better. Peyton didn't beat them. In fact, he managed the game well. All the credit in this game must go to Denver's defense.

Looking forward, there has to be a good deal of hope for this Carolina team. Their number one receiver in Kelvin Benjamin is back, and you have to expect most everyone else to return. The defense is still very fineOffensive line could do with an upgrade, and I think some change to the receiving corp could be beneficial. Hats to the guys that got them there though - Ginn (who turned things around), Philly Brown, Cotchery, and Funchess to an extent.

It was a terrific season and not many teams can say they went 17-2, but I'll look forward to next year to see how they respond. 

But, for now :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Denver needs to do everything in their power to keep this defense in tact. Give all the money in the world to Miller, convince Ware to restructure/take a pay cut on a one year deal, and franchise tag Osweiler.


Franchise tag is going to Von, assuming they can't get a deal done right away.

No chance in hell they would tag Brock. Those negotiations are going to be interesting. He's shown some promise, but I don't know that the Broncos are sold that he's their guy for the long run (nor should they be). It's just gonna come down to how much some other team is willing to ante up.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

If Manning does decide to have 1 more year (which I really don't see him doing) he'll go out like Favre and Warner rather than Elway.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cam ain't ready for the big time. Performance + antics showed that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Franchising brock Corey would mean he gets paid 20+ Million!

WHY?!??!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

If this is Manning's and Ware's final ride, I'm so glad to have them go out on top. Love them loved having them on my team even though Manning drove me nuts at times this season. Would love to somehow keep this as some sort of coaching staff position or something. Manning is still a brilliant mind and Ware with his leadership is amazing. Either way so happy to have witnessed this being a Denver fan.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

As a Redskins fan, I was very happy to see Ware NOT win a ring with the Dallas Cowboys. That guy terrorized us for too many years.



Stax Classic said:


> Franchising brock Corey would mean he gets paid 20+ Million!
> 
> WHY?!??!


Ok yeah it wasn't really clicking on exactly how much he'd be making. :lol

In that case yeah, tag Miller if you can't get him signed long term. I still personally think Osweiler should remain on the team (somehow) but there's a slew of decent QBs to take in the draft who could work well in Kubiak's offense. All of them should be able to throw down the field longer than 5 yards.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That team was built specifically to win before Peyton's window closed. Who knows what happens now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Godway said:


> That team was built specifically to win before Peyton's window closed. Who knows what happens now.


The best part about it is that they're STILL built that way. Peyton had the worst year of his career and didn't do a damn thing in the SB, yet they still won it! :lol Keep those pieces together and it may not matter who's playing QB for em next year. They could be right back there with the number one defense.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Corey said:


> The best part about it is that they're STILL built that way. Peyton had the worst year of his career and didn't do a damn thing in the SB, yet they still won it! :lol Keep those pieces together and it may not matter who's playing QB for em next year. They could be right back there with the number one defense.


It's not easy keeping defenses together and/or playing at that level in that kind of unison. Look at Seattle's drop off despite still having all of their key guys. 

I agree though, they won the SB with a fucking CORPSE at QB. He couldn't throw past 10 yards and is playing the worst football of his career. There's no reason at all they can't find either a game manager or a better QB in general this off season.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

eyton


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Can we talk about THREE Hall of Fame-caliber players from the freakin' *2007* Draft all having retired before their 10th season in the NFL? :mj2

Calvin Johnson, Patrick Willis and Marshawn Lynch all belong in Canton, imo.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

What does Eli now have left to live for?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Godway said:


> It's not easy keeping defenses together and/or playing at that level in that kind of unison. Look at Seattle's drop off despite still having all of their key guys.


Well, Seattle would've won back-to-back, but... well I'm sure you know what happened. 



RetepAdam. said:


> Can we talk about THREE Hall of Fame-caliber players from the freakin' *2007* Draft all having retired before their 10th season in the NFL? :mj2
> 
> Calvin Johnson, Patrick Willis and Marshawn Lynch all belong in Canton, imo.


I think all of them will eventually, but none on the first ballot. Willis not winning a championship will probably cost him a couple years. Johnson and Lynch have first ballot potential, but GOD DAMN those guys are gone too soon... 

T.O. and T.D. not going in their first year probably sends the signals for those to have to wait a bit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Well, Seattle would've won back-to-back, but... well I'm sure you know what happened.
> 
> 
> I think all of them will eventually, but none on the first ballot. Willis not winning a championship will probably cost him a couple years. Johnson and Lynch have first ballot potential, but GOD DAMN those guys are gone too soon...
> ...


TD is an extreme case because he really only played three full seasons. These guys at least played nine.

T.O. not getting in probably means that Marshawn will wait a little while, though. But as much as the media hated him, he never had that "team cancer" tag following him around the way T.O. did. People legitimately try to argue that T.O. didn't make his teams better. You simply can't make that argument for Marshawn.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Everybody knows Manning is wearing Brady's ring! #FACT 

- Vic


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @RetepAdam. @THE SHIV

I WAS AT THE SUPER BOWL AND IT WAS AMAZING! EVEN IF THEY CANNOT GROW SUITABLE GRASS FOR DUDES TO NOT SLIP AROUND LIKE IT'S THE ICE FOLLIES! LOL JED YORK! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @RetepAdam. @THE SHIV
> 
> I WAS AT THE SUPER BOWL AND IT WAS AMAZING! EVEN IF THEY CANNOT GROW SUITABLE GRASS FOR DUDES TO NOT SLIP AROUND LIKE IT'S THE ICE FOLLIES! LOL JED YORK!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I'm glad your Broncos Super Bowl experience was much better than mine. :woo :dance


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

****** Brady could never pull off 4 different Coaches in super bowls...ever.... too dependent on BB's system...why even mention him? Broncos already stomped his ass anyways...ask him how he feels about Von Miller... :lol

...GO Peyton!....and I guess by extension... Denver!

eyton2

wish there was a Von Miller Smiley

edit: this works....


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL Manning is one of the worst QB's I've seen in a superbowl.He is done.After all those great MVP Seasons without winning the Superbowl he wins his 2nd in the worst season of his career. How Ironic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Definitely one of the more dominant defensive performances I've ever seen. Wasn't surprised. Not saying I knew Denver would win or anything, but their defense dominating was not a shock to me. Very impressive unit.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Panther fans will take this loss hard and while it was tough you can forgive Cam for choking tonight, getting nervous, for walking out of a press conference after the most disappointing night of his sporting life, hell I can even forgive him for losing me money for betting on them tonight. What's grinding my gears though is Newton for bailing out of recovering the fumble when the game is on the line, especially when you saw Manning instinctively drop to recover his own fumble a couple of drives earlier. He can give me any sort of excuse, but at the end of the day it wouldn't be good enough that really spoke volumes he still needs to grow up as a player and not ever give up because it looked like to me that was the case.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats to the Broncos fans. Man this sucks but hopefully we will be back. I hope it isn't as long as a delay as last time but getting Benjamin back will be huge but we still need to upgrade spots on the Ol. It looks like Norman will get the franchise tag. I have never seen anything like that Denver defense. @RetepAdam.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @THE SHIV



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm glad your Broncos Super Bowl experience was much better than mine. :woo :dance


:woo :dance :woo :dance :woo :dance 

That shot of Eli Manning looking completely unhappy about his big brother winning the Super Bowl and matching him in rings, which I just saw about an hour or so ago, is possibly the highlight of the game. :lmao



MrMister said:


> Definitely one of the more dominant defensive performances I've ever seen. Wasn't surprised. Not saying I knew Denver would win or anything, but their defense dominating was not a shock to me. Very impressive unit.


Yes indeed. We are discussing this right now via visitor messages, ha. 

As good as the Panthers offense was, they certainly lacked firepower in terms of skill position players. It was hardly shocking that the Broncos took control of the game. 

Both defenses were stout, though. This game had more possessions than early medieval Europe. :cool2



Legend797 said:


> Panther fans will take this loss hard and while it was tough you can forgive Cam for choking tonight, getting nervous, for walking out of a press conference after the most disappointing night of his sporting life, hell I can even forgive him for losing me money for betting on them tonight. What's grinding my gears though is Newton for bailing out of recovering the fumble when the game is on the line, especially when you saw Manning instinctively drop to recover his own fumble a couple of drives earlier. He can give me any sort of excuse, but at the end of the day it wouldn't be good enough that really spoke volumes he still needs to grow up as a player and not ever give up because it looked like to me that was the case.


While Cam Newton and his team may have lost the Super Bowl, the good thing is that no one can ever accuse him of... taking a dive. :cool2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how did everyone feel about the rings argument being absolutely shattered tonight?


Either Peyton's 2nd ring cemented him as a top 3 QB or it is without a doubt proven that teams win superbowls and Peyton has always been a top 3 QB that was unfairly criticized for team failures even in games he did well in. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kuja said:


> Peyton went to Superbowls with 4 different coaches and now has 2 rings. ^_^


And he sucked in all 4. eyton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to Peyton and the Broncos. :clap

That defense is something special. Need to do everything possible to keep it as intact as possible.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Goes to show once again. Defense wins championships 



Oh and wow Marshawn Lynch announced his retirement. :wow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally saw Cam's post game interview. Plain and simple, jackass.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Cam gunna get ripped up over that interview.


What a year of players we are losing. Peyton, Lynch, Woodson, Megatron and we almost lost Steve Smith this year too, but sure for next year.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Bones said:


> And he sucked in all 4. eyton


But still got the wins and that's what he will be remembered for. The Broncos defense was lockdown and shut off the lanes for Cam to make plays. Peyton can now ride off into the sunset with that second ring and have the same number as Eli at the dinner table.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Finally saw Cam's post game interview. Plain and simple, jackass.


"Got outplayed bro". 

:cam


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Super Bowl 51 Champions - Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Patriots put up a better fight than the Panthers, and they had a worse offensive line. AFC Championship was the better game, somehow.

Steelers also put up a better fight and almost got Denver. 

Both of those teams had to play in Denver on top of it, and still played better than the Panthers. 

Denver was challenged by every opponent on the way to the big game and it made them tough. The Panthers curbstomped opponents and they became soft because of it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pittsburgh was the best team in the league, just decimated by injuries. Still almost beat Denver twice


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn.. Denver locked it down. Terrible game with both QB's not great out there.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Bones said:


> And he sucked in all 4. eyton


That's football.

Brady threw 4 TDs to 4 different receivers in last year's Superbowl and almost lost the game. Meanwhile Peyton throws 1 pick and 0 TDs and wins comfortably. 

Cam Newton had an almost perfect regular season and wins MVP. Meanwhile Peyton got benched, did not play in all games, and threw the second highest amount of INTs in the league. Peyton now has 2 rings while Cam is 0-1 in the Superbowl.

It is a tough game and not fair.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> ****** Brady could never pull off 4 different Coaches in super bowls...ever.... too dependent on BB's system...why even mention him? Broncos already stomped his ass anyways...ask him how he feels about Von Miller... :lol
> 
> ...GO Peyton!....and I guess by extension... Denver!
> 
> ...


If you want to be disprectful to the dark lord then ok :brady3

SB stat line

Brady- 13 TD's 4 INT's 95 rating
Peyton- 3 TD's 5 INT's 77 rating

:brady5


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

20-18 

Denver STOMPED the Patriots bad. 

Yeah right. If anything, we should have more respect for Brady now. He did more than Cam Newton with less. He was under siege all game and still played until the final seconds. It was a good game, and Denver barely won with homefield advantage. 

I cannot believe I have to defend Brady. I feel sick. X_X

Love how Seattle's defense got called arrogant, but Denver's D gets a pass. Taunting, Von Miller's dancing.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So Chiefs vs. Broncos for week 1 opening game or Pats vs. Broncos or Panthers vs. Broncos?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I respect Brady just fine... jeeesuz you guys a bit sensitive? I'll give him all the credit in the world, when it's due to him....But HI... He's been to six SB's to rack up that line... and he's one play away from SB mediocrity still but that's fine just gloss over that :lmao ... ok I see the reasoning fpalm . Brady had great Defenses pretty much every year they actually WON the SB too, more consistently then Peyton ever had btw ... get the fuck over it.... Any time NE were offensively dominant or in a Favorited position they come up short... these are facts...I stand by my comment: Brady could not pull of what Manning did... Especially with those 4 different coaches...not a slight on Brady... I don't think any other QB could pull that off... Especially with Jim Caldwell and John Fox being two of said coaches. 

Brady is probably the most hyper competitive dude guy to play the game and one of the most clutch players ever. He never stops and will always keep trying, and has this perma chip on his shoulder which I respect since where he was drafted...But he's also prone to Kylo Ren esq bitch fits on the side lines and is a pretty bad with sportsmanship. He is with out a doubt, one of the worst losers I've ever seen... how many times he's trotted off after a loss and said nothing to anybody on the field... is this why he's referred to as a "dark lord?" :lol ... again I'm kidding(sort of), just trying to knock the NE people down a few pegs really....

If were talking stat lines then Broncos chewed Brady up and spit him out, Don't really care what the _*scoreboard*_ said or the impressive comeback job tommy boy did ... just like they did to Cam... so yes they STOMPED Brady... and Cam. I'm referring to their Defense that should be very obvious... 

and besides....My post was just a response to somebody who said something along the lines of "Manning is wearing Brady's Ring" like that isn't laughable or didn't warrant a response... 

ut

Brady had his moment last year... Let Peyton have his now Is probably my whole point here...Even though really... Von Miller is the star of the show this year..


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I find this to be very interesting considering how much people talk about Peyton's "failures" in the postseason. The stats are a lot closer than you'd think.

*Peyton Manning's Postseason*
14-13 Record, 2-2 in the Super Bowl
63.2% Completion, 7,339 Yds, 40 TD, 25 INT, 87.4 Rating, 3 Rush TD

*Joe Montana's Postseason*
16-7 Record, 4-0 in the Super Bowl
62.7% Completion, 5,772 Yds, 45 TD, 21 Int, 95.6 Rating, 2 Rush TD

Bradshaw's numbers aren't very good, but the guy has 4 rings because he was on such great TEAMS.

Drew Brees & Aaron Rodgers have spectacular postseason numbers, but their win/loss records are barely on the positive side. Point being, this an ultimate team game right here. It bothers me how people are so static on basing QB legacies off a DA RINGZ~! (even thought I have no argument against Brady because he wins everything and plays well)


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> The best part about it is that they're STILL built that way. Peyton had the worst year of his career and didn't do a damn thing in the SB, yet they still won it! :lol Keep those pieces together and it may not matter who's playing QB for em next year. They could be right back there with the number one defense.


They could but its going to be tough. Chiefs could be better next season, same with the Steelers and even Jets. Not to mention you still have the Patriots to deal with out in the AFC. Even am like Baltimore you do not know what your gonna get from them next season.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, Denver, what a beatdown. Congratz for the win.



Oh, and a win is a win, Peytons numbers dont really matter. 
I would party hard if Brady won No 5 with similar stats.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kuja said:


> 20-18
> 
> Denver STOMPED the Patriots bad.
> 
> ...


You can't be serious. Gronk is one of the best offensive players to ever play this game.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I ignored the whole "More with less comment" because yeah...asinine...

Pats were at full strength offensively in the AFC championship... except the O line and a couple RBs but I don't wanna hear that... That was their situation throughout the playoffs... They had all they're best Dynamic players and still lost... Cams best receiving option was Greg Olsen... who is a beast but is nothing like Gronk.

Pretty Sure Edleman, Gronk, Amendola, White >>>> Philly Brown, Ted Ginn, Olsen, Jericho Cotchery



Denver's D > all of them however


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gronk alone is better than the entire RB/WR corps for Carolina. Gronk opens up everything for everyone on top of being impossible to cover.


Watched Cam's post game press conference. Not even a big deal. It's a guy that's pissed off he and his team lost. He credits Denver for being the better team. What's the problem? He's mad? He's sulking? He's got a hood on? He's black?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh boy, saying Brady does more with less is ridiculous. I wouldnt throw Ted Ginn Jr my cell phone from 10 feet away. 

Another thing, if Cam doesn't mature he will never win a Super Bowl. Lack of effort on that fumble, rolling on the ground pounding the turf and sitting on the bench with 4 minutes left in the game, mad staring into space are not recipes for success. However I'm certain Cam will mentally mature, as he seems to be quick to improve on any thing that is detrimental to his game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Meh I don't have any excuse for losing to Denver. They fully deserved the win. Outplayed us. Brady was under constant pressure but he also made some bad throws. That last drive was pretty clutch though. Very good game.


congrats to the Broncos fans on here for the SB again too

especially retep



Just saying Peyton's 4 trips are overrated as shit. In 2006 he had 3 td's to 7 picks and won it all. He got carried that yea and he got carried this season/playoffs. the narrative that peyton hasn't had enough help is a joke. I count 2 rings because of his team not him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> Pittsburgh was the best team in the league, just decimated by injuries. Still almost beat Denver twice


Preach, brotha.


----------



## SpearTheShitOuttaU (Jan 10, 2016)

Can someone give me a link to watch the game please. I leave in France so I could not watch it last night.

Thanks !


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

That game was boring as fuck to watch though. Both SB anniversaries has been bad but SB 40 was worst.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

MrMister said:


> You can't be serious. Gronk is one of the best offensive players to ever play this game.


I meant more of the offensive line. Gronk, Edelman, Amendola and Lafell are obviously all great, but the Panthers had the best offense. 

Although, taking me too seriously is not advised. I am wrong many times!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Oh boy, saying Brady does more with less is ridiculous. I wouldnt throw Ted Ginn Jr my cell phone from 10 feet away.
> 
> Another thing, if Cam doesn't mature he will never win a Super Bowl. Lack of effort on that fumble, rolling on the ground pounding the turf and sitting on the bench with 4 minutes left in the game, mad staring into space are not recipes for success. However I'm certain Cam will mentally mature, as he seems to be quick to improve on any thing that is detrimental to his game.


Yeah it was like a combination of many things in this game that made me question him. They faced like no adversity to get to the SB, and the moment they had to start facing a really tough D, it all fell apart. 

I don't know why there's so much blame on his WR's, they were good enough to blow out how many other teams and win him an MVP award. He was the one overthrowing them all game, making terrible reads, while being completely unprepared for the Denver pass rush. Staring at that fumble was a total head scratcher. Rolling around on the sidelines made him look like an idiot too. I saw nothing from him in this game that made me feel like he belongs in the SB or the elite tier of QBs.


Joff said:


> Just saying Peyton's 4 trips are overrated as shit. In 2006 he had 3 td's to 7 picks and won it all. He got carried that yea and he got carried this season/playoffs. the narrative that peyton hasn't had enough help is a joke. I count 2 rings because of his team not him.


I fully agree, but it's not going to matter to his legacy. 4 SB appearances and 2 rings are what they are. Even though he deserves a MAJOR asterisk for this one. He was more useless than Trent Dilfer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^ lol godway pls

Cam is an elite QB get over it. John Elway looked like a retard vs superior defenses too. Elway is kinda a big deal.



Joff said:


> Meh I don't have any excuse for losing to Denver. They fully deserved the win. Outplayed us. Brady was under constant pressure but he also made some bad throws. That last drive was pretty clutch though. Very good game.
> 
> 
> congrats to the Broncos fans on here for the SB again too
> ...


So what you're saying is Peyton Manning is better than Tom Brady.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Peyton at least jumped on his stripped ball once. Cam gave up on the play when he was stripped. 

Peyton has drive. No asterisk needed. He did his job and managed. He got them in field goal range and did not throw too many INTs. Peyton overcame a shit load of adversity this season and DESERVES this ring.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> ^^^ lol godway pls
> 
> Cam is an elite QB get over it. John Elway looked like a retard vs superior defenses too. Elway is kinda a big deal.
> 
> ...


Nah but I'm a patriots Homer, so


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kuja said:


> I meant more of the offensive line. *Gronk, Edelman, Amendola and Lafell are obviously all great*, but the Panthers had the best offense.
> 
> Although, taking me too seriously is not advised. I am wrong many times!


Amendola is decent and Lafell is garbage.... None of the Patriots offense is as bad as their o-line, though. Downright awful.

In any event, I'm disappointed in The Panthers' performance last night, but Cam needs to grow up. You've gotta juice your team up and be willing to stand up in the face of adversity and put your team on your back. He got way too shook after that Von Miller strip. He let me down last night in several ways, but it's not all his fault. I had been saying for the last week and a half that the panthers just didn't seem focused. It seemed like more of a sideshow while the broncos were running under the radar and seemingly getting prepared for what they knew would be a battle... Very few people listened to me, but we all see how it turned out for them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

How are your teammates going to feel when they see their MVP QB rolling around on the sidelines to animate how frustrated he is like a child.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tom Brady throws tantrums too. Are his tantrums more manly?:brady6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Of course. :brady6


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

No but they're more sexy

:noshit
:fuck


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Carolina easily had their worst game in THREE SEASONS, their swagger was crushed in that first quarter, and they never recovered after that, which was really the difference in winning/losing the game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> So Chiefs vs. Broncos for week 1 opening game or Pats vs. Broncos or Panthers vs. Broncos?


Wouldn't be shocked if it's the Colts.

Could also be the Panthers, but they probably save that for just before the bye week.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

oh look the race card :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Tom Brady throws tantrums too. Are his tantrums more manly?:brady6


But he's white so it's okay. 

Seriously there's a huge difference between yelling at your linemen or coordinators and rolling around on the ground. That shit just makes you look like an asshole.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

brady is the most hated guy in the league lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Way too much Cam talk for a game where we just witnessed one of the best defenses of all time. It might be the best defense of this era, Seahawks included.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Joff said:


> oh look the race card :lmao


You have to admit that "incomplete pass" that led to the strip/fumble touchdown was suspicious af.

The ball was definitely caught and in control.

Fortunately, the Broncos dominated in a way to where that one idiotic call didn't matter, cause that shit pissed me off.


----------



## Threat (Jan 22, 2016)

Congrats to the Broncos. If Peyton is retiring, this was a great way to finish his career.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also is Lynch a Hall of Famer? I want him to be, but I'm not sure. I'm thinking not quite.

serious this time. i wasn't serious with Calvin.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Way too much Cam talk for a game where we just witnessed one of the best defenses of all time. It might be the best defense of this era, Seahawks included.


I think Seattle's was better by a little bit. 2013 version.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This was a terrible Super Bowl


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> This was a terrible Super Bowl


we're just spoiled 

from the 84 season to the 96 season the nfc won every time and only 2 of them were close games

most sb's now are really good games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Way too much Cam talk for a game where we just witnessed one of the best defenses of all time. It might be the best defense of this era, Seahawks included.


Eh, I thought about it last night and I don't really know if I say that's true. As dominant as their pass rush was, Seahawks went up against one of the best offenses of all time in 2013(which this Panthers offense was nowhere near, in fact they might be one of the worst offenses to lead the league in scoring in a long time) and absolutely dominated them. I mean they absolutely pitched a shutout and only allowed 8 points in garbage time. 


I will say one thing, both the 2013 Seahawks and this Broncos team lost to....Andrew Luck. :luck


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Joff said:


> oh look the race card :lmao


I quit watching after he started referring to white people dressing like "*******" while sticking up for Cam Newton. What was it that Steve Smith said? "After I left that locker room all the testosterone was gone"... Wearing Versace capri's and all that :lol :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joff said:


> Just saying Peyton's 4 trips are overrated as shit. In 2006 he had 3 td's to 7 picks and won it all. He got carried that yea and he got carried this season/playoffs. the narrative that peyton hasn't had enough help is a joke. I count 2 rings because of his team not him.




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Peyton won the last game of the season to secure home field advantage this year that allowed them to get to the superbowl.

Peyton made a 21-3 comeback in the second half against the Pats to take his team to the superbowl in 2007. He was most certainly not carried that game and it was the most important game. He also drove his team up the field repeatedly against the Ravens that allowed them to get so many field goals. Was he able to get TDs? No, but that's being a revisionist because that Ravens defense was great and he was still moving the ball up the field.

As far as 2010/2013 goes, it is absolutely laughable to suggest ANYONE carried him to the superbowl those years, but it was cute of you to say all 4 trips of his were overrated when this was really the only year he was "carried" anywhere.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Top defenses since 2000

1. Baltimore 2000
2. Tampa 2002
3. Seattle 2013
4. Denver 2015
5. NYG 2007

imo

caveat is super bowl champion defense

imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Top defenses since 2000
> 
> 1. Baltimore 2000
> 2. Tampa 2003
> ...


NYG won in 08, not 07.



and you forgot to include the might 07 colts defense that CARRIED peyton to a superbowl. eyton


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Peyton won the last game of the season to secure home field advantage this year that allowed them to get to the superbowl.
> ...


He was carried in 2006 and this year. Him winning in week 17 is supposed to makeup for all the bad games?

I didn't say he was in 09 or 13 

I'm just being real. It's cool for you guys to say Brady was carried as a 1st year starter but if someone brings up peyton's awful 2006 playoffs it's blasphemous cause he had a great 2nd half against NE

he's still one of the all time greats but this is a football thread where these discussions will happen


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> NYG won in 08, not 07.
> 
> 
> 
> and you forgot to include the might 07 colts defense that CARRIED peyton to a superbowl. eyton


it was the 07 giants. the sb was in 08 but it was the 2007 season


and the colts defense got really hot and took advantage of some bad offenses that postseason. they balled out. were they great? no but they did their jobs :belichick


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

also you bring up the week 17 game like he put on a clinic

he completed 5 passes :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I had some of the dates all fucked up. But yeah, teams are known for the year they played the regular season, ie 85 Bears, 72 Dolphins etc.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not saying Peyton got "carried" in 2013, but having Wes Welker, Demaryius Thomas, Eric Decker, Julius Thomas, and Jacob Tamme makes it a bit easier. They had such a versatile receiving corps that year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joff said:


> He was carried in 2006 and this year. Him winning in week 17 is supposed to makeup for all the bad games?
> 
> I didn't say he was in 09 or 13
> 
> ...


I already explained to you what happened in 2007. he was not carried, we played outrageously bad offenses with great defenses(Ravens/Bears). Chiefs were just a bad team in general that year with a decent defense, but Peyton threw most of his picks that game(I think it was 3 or 4). 

Again I don't think you even clearly remember any of the games and you're just trying to go off of Peyton's td/int ratio. :ti Aside from the picks, the only game he was truly bad in was the Ravens one and again they were great defensively. 

We should go over the 2004/05 playoff run where the Pats defense dominated everyone and carried Brady to the Superbowl if you really want to get into "defenses carrying the load". I mean you still don't seem to grasp the concept that defense wins championships even after last night. :mj


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Joff said:


> oh look the race card :lmao



with his youtube name and the way he comes off in the video, I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt and say he's trolling instead of just stupid.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> I already explained to you what happened in 2007. he was not carried, we played outrageously bad offenses with great defenses(Ravens/Bears). Chiefs were just a bad team in general that year with a decent defense, but Peyton threw most of his picks that game(I think it was 3 or 4).
> 
> Again I don't think you even clearly remember any of the games and you're just trying to go off of Peyton's td/int ratio. :ti Aside from the picks, the only game he was truly bad in was the Ravens one and again they were great defensively.
> 
> We should go over the 2004/05 playoff run where the Pats defense dominated everyone and carried Brady to the Superbowl if you really want to get into "defenses carrying the load". I mean you still don't seem to grasp the concept that defense wins championships even after last night. :mj



I watched it all and he didn't play well. I'm not saying it cause I'm trolling, he turned it over in every game that playoffs. Aside from the CB against NE he did little. He did play some tough defenses, but he was a 2x MVP with Harrison-Wayne-Clark.

Brady got carried in the first run I'd say. He basically was the game manager in his first year starting. He didn't have 2 HoF WR's. Aside from that Brady held his own in the next 2 playoff runs. In the 2nd SB he set the completions record, went over 300 yards and put up over 30 points. Vinatieri missed 2 chip shot FG's but gets the credit for hitting the winner from 40 in a dome. In the 2004 playoff run, Brady didn't throw a pick and played great against Pittsburgh on the road and against Philly in the SB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think you'll ever really understand that teams win superbowls and not QBs. I seriously don't. You can say you do, but you don't. 



I at least got a chuckle out of "dallas clark" aka a guy that was a complete product of Manning and his best asset was his hands and pretty much nothing else.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Top defenses since 2000
> 
> 1. Baltimore 2000 -23.8%
> 2. Tampa 2002 -31.8%
> ...


Giants' defense doesn't belong anywhere near that list, tbh. They didn't even have the best defense in the NFL that year.

To put it in perspective, here are Football Outsiders' Defensive DVOA (defensive efficiency) ratings for each of those teams...

2002 Bucs = -31.8%
2013 Seahawks = -25.9%
2015 Broncos = -25.8%
2000 Ravens = -23.8%
2007 Giants = -3.8%

Granted, I don't think DVOA is necessarily the gospel, but it's generally a very good measure. Based on DVOA, the 2007 Giants' defense (which ranked 7th in Total Defense and 17th in Scoring Defense) was pretty much on par with the 2015 Steelers defense.

So, yeah.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

To be fair, I wouldn't say the Bears were an "outrageously bad offense." They could move the ball decent enough, they just turned the ball over WAY too much. (Thanks Grossman)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RetepAdam. said:


> Giants' defense doesn't belong anywhere near that list, tbh. They didn't even have the best defense in the NFL that year.
> 
> To put it in perspective, here are Football Outsiders' Defensive DVOA (defensive efficiency) ratings for each of those teams...
> 
> ...


Did pretty well going off the top of my head and not looking anything up. Never even heard of DVOA. 

Giants D were maniacs in the playoffs. I put in the caveat that it was only defenses that won the Super Bowl. I realize they weren't that great in the regular season, they barely made the playoffs. Dallas won the NFC East that year.

So yeah might be overrating NYG. Don't really care. I just threw them in there to make 5.




Poor Eagles. Greatest DVOA of all time in 1991 BY FAR and no Super Bowl for them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Did pretty well going off the top of my head and not looking anything up. Never even heard of DVOA.
> 
> Giants D were maniacs in the playoffs. I put in the caveat that it was only defenses that won the Super Bowl. I realize they weren't that great in the regular season, they barely made the playoffs. Dallas won the NFC East that year.
> 
> ...


Titans had dominant defenses in 2000 _and_ during the Vince Young/Kerry Collins era and came away with nothing to show for it. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Yeah those Titans were awesome. I thought about them as I thought about the best defenses since 2000. Those Titans/Ravens games...:mark: Had they won a SB, they'd be there for sure.

I assume by Vince Young you mean Steve McNair?


That DVOA stuff also backs how great Denver was this season. They're right there with Seattle 13. That was the main point behind my defensive list. STATS back it up.

I still have no clue what DVOA is :side:


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Titans had dominant defenses in 2000 _and_ during the Vince Young/Kerry Collins era and came away with nothing to show for it. :mj2


:cry

Why you make me cry? I thought we were buds. All these years.

Titans/Ravens used to be a heated rivalry here. Same when the Jags were playing well. We hated them, instead of the pity we feel now for them and ourselves.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

damn you kubiak


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Heard it was a defensive SB... So found a replay to keep from being bored at work. Fucking awesome game. Shocked we got this kind of game in the SB. Usually it's a shootout that gets close. Save for the one rare blowout.

Pity most will relegate this SB to the bottom of the pack when it was one of the actual good ones. Von Miller is a beast and props to the Carolina D giving their team chance after chance until Denver's D managed to slide the dagger in late. That was smash mouth football.... That is how it should be.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

New England/Seattle was better

New York/New England was definitely better

This was the 3rd best out of the last 5. It beat the blowout and blackout games. 

I thought it was refreshing. It was a 6 point game towards the end, actually. Both defenses did great.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> ^^^Yeah those Titans were awesome. I thought about them as I thought about the best defenses since 2000. Those Titans/Ravens games...:mark: Had they won a SB, they'd be there for sure.
> 
> I assume by Vince Young you mean Steve McNair?
> 
> ...


No, by Vince Young, I meant Vince Young. Talking 2007 and 2008.

DVOA is a metric that uses play-by-play data to compare how a team performs to what would be expected from a league average team in that situation. (More or less.) http://www.footballoutsiders.com/info/methods

It's particularly useful for this Broncos team, which was frequently tasked with stopping the opposing team on a short field thanks to the offense being meh. So, they aren't #1 in a few of the major categories largely due to circumstance, but they're clearly #1 overall.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Also is Lynch a Hall of Famer? I want him to be, but I'm not sure. I'm thinking not quite.
> 
> serious this time. i wasn't serious with Calvin.


I do think so honestly, but I think it's because of the playoff experience and the BIG memorable runs. There's plenty of guys with better career numbers that aren't in the hall, but he took that Seahawks team to the next level after the trade. His playoff numbers are incredible. Shame is, if he were to stay another year, he could probably jump up at least 5 or 6 spots on the all time rushing list. 

I was hoping Seattle would cut him and he would wind up in Oakland to play in his hometown. Just think that would've been cool and could've boosted the Raiders up to a possible contender.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

John Lynch has a better shot at the HoF than Marshawn


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> I don't think you'll ever really understand that teams win superbowls and not QBs. I seriously don't. You can say you do, but you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I at least got a chuckle out of "dallas clark" aka a guy that was a complete product of Manning and his best asset was his hands and pretty much nothing else.


Had Manning had a post season run like Flacco did in 2012 would you be saying this? It's obvious it's a team sport but the QB plays a big part. You keep saying it's a team sport like you just discovered electricity and are trying to spread the word. It's like when you keep saying games are won in the tranches. You keep preaching it like you discovered the earth wasn't flat. I get that. They matter. But so does the performance of the QB. They touch the ball on every offensive snap. You have no problem giving Manning the credit for carrying Indy and winning 5 mvp's. but suddenly when you bing up his post season runs it's never about him and it's always about it being a team game and teams winning titles. At least be consistent. His MVP's you can give him credit for and his regular seasons of carrying Indy, but don't talk about his SB runs because teams win titles and the qb's don't at all. You just say this bs to support your argument. Last year Brady was getting like 30 yards per game rushing in the playoffs and throwing 50 times. It's ok to say that it matters. The QB is part of the team and the most important position. To give them all the credit/blame is wrong but you have to give them some. Peyton could be GOAT. At worst he is 3rd imo. 

also clark was a decent player. he was the 3rd/4th option behind 2 legendary wr's. Manning made everyone better imo. Clark is no different.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

QB play matters sure, but do you really want to get into Manning's superbowl opponents? Bears were by far the best defense in 2006, so much so they carried Rex to the superbowl. Saints had the best turnover causing team in the league in 2009 and were flying around the fielding forcing all kinds of bad plays. We all know how good the Seahawks defense was in 2013 and now it was the Panthers defense that was also a great defense(not that mattered at this point).


It's not like he was losing to bad teams or playing poorly against bad teams, it was always great defensive teams that he did poorly against, like the Patriots back early in his career. What happened when the great defense went away? He started winning games against them.


Cam did absolutely awful during the Superbowl. Because he's an awful QB? no. Because the pressure got to him? That's what the media wants to you think, but again, no. It was because that pass rush was dominant it really didn't matter what Cam did. He made up for his lack of receivers all year, but it really cost him this game because no one could get open before the pressure was already there and they were doubling Olsen. You can't just breakdown what happens in game with stats. As far as Peyton goes, a lot of his one and dones he had great games and was let down by the defense/special teams. No one mentions that as no one cares, but you really want to blame that collapse against the Ravens in 2012 on him when his defense couldn't stop a single long bomb?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have never been the biggest panthers or Newton fan... But the hate Newton is getting is fucking pathetic. The guy wore his emotions on his sleeve, wasn't a fake PoS, and still shook hands and all that on the field. God forbid he isn't in the mood to play the stupid press games of this shitty league and walks out. 

But then, no one seems to be slamming the press for getting in everyone's faces only for a chance at a quote or slamming the NFL for forcing players to appease those fucking vultures instead of getting the chance to recover from an intensely emotional event. Nope, that disgusting shit is fine. Shame on Cam for walking out on that circus. Shame!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...ur-Blank/78a98d89-bca8-45b7-ba5c-bdd8192688ed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck to him on his cancer. Hope he makes a full recovery.



Kabraxal said:


> I have never been the biggest panthers or Newton fan... But the hate Newton is getting is fucking pathetic. The guy wore his emotions on his sleeve, wasn't a fake PoS, and still shook hands and all that on the field. God forbid he isn't in the mood to play the stupid press games of this shitty league and walks out.
> 
> But then, no one seems to be slamming the press for getting in everyone's faces only for a chance at a quote or slamming the NFL for forcing players to appease those fucking vultures instead of getting the chance to recover from an intensely emotional event. Nope, that disgusting shit is fine. Shame on Cam for walking out on that circus. Shame!


Media love to break down the losers of anything. That's what they do. And if they don't feed into it then they go at them for "being immature and walking out". They have way too much control, but luckily more and more fans are starting to see through the bullshit.

I mean they tried to do the same shit with Lynch and call him immature and basically a jackass for his media treatment and yet people rallied behind him. :toomanykobes


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Magic said:


> Good luck to him on his cancer. Hope he makes a full recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to seem some back these guys... I find it ridiculous how much precedence the NFL gives the media over its own players. Especially when they hound and hover and blatantly do things like zoom in a guy crying for an uncomfortably long time just to get "the shot". It's like the players aren't human to these people. Just play things in their ratings wars. I find that far worse than a guy frustrated and deflated showing that emotion in normal ways.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The bigger you are as a player, the harder the media will hound you.

They hounded Rodgers after his loss. They hounded Brady after his loss. I knew they would hound either Cam or Manning after the Superbowl, and it ended up being Cam.

They immediately want their story or quotes. They want the attention. Notice how they did not hound Palmer nearly as much as the guys mentioned above. He was not as huge of a headline. 

The media is made of a bunch of bottom feeders, plain and simple. You are an object to them. A means to an end.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Peyton Manning... Worst QB to win a Superbowl... horrendous performance and he needed his defense to win because he's garbage... think about it he won his first Super Bowl against Rex Grossman and the Chicago Bears... Big challenge that was, big steroid junkie...it's okay though he may have 2 rings now but he'll never have this many...http://northendwaterfront.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/061415rings005.jpg


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

My problem with how Cam acted after losing, is how he acts after he wins. He needs to learn to be humble, he takes it to far a lot of times with how he celebrates, and he said himself if you wanted to stop him from doing it, stop him from scoring and that's exactly what Denver did, and then he wanted to pout and whine about it. Yeah he went and shook Peyton's hand, but I was told he was forced by one of his teammates to go do it, so it wasn't by his own choice.

If you're going to act all high and mighty when you win, you better learn to lose with grace and don't act like a little..I'll just say brat.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Peyton Manning... Worst QB to win a Superbowl... horrendous performance and he needed his defense to win because he's garbage... think about it he won his first Super Bowl against Rex Grossman and the Chicago Bears... Big challenge that was...it's okay though he may have 2 rings now but he'll never have this many...http://northendwaterfront.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/061415rings005.jpg


And yet Peyton is still the better QB... Hell, Marino had zero and Favre one but they are still two of the greatest QBs to have played. Stop measuring by rings or else Bradshaw would be a top 5 QB.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> And yet Peyton is still the better QB... Hell, Marino had zero and Favre one but they are still two of the greatest QBs to have played. Stop measuring by rings or else Bradshaw would be a top 5 QB.


Rotflmfao best ever!? What fucking planet do u live on? He can't hold Bradys jock strap. I'm measuring by who is better period. Typical manning fans always saying don't measure by rings. Brady is the greatest of all time and everyone knows it. 6 Superbowl trips, 4 rings, 3 MVPs and oh yeah by the way they are the favorites to win SB 51. If that AFC championship game was here the pats would have won 75-0. If Brady had the receivers Manning had his whole career Brady would have 10 Super Bowl rings ... (Drops the mic)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Peyton Manning... Worst QB to win a Superbowl... horrendous performance and he needed his defense to win because he's garbage...


Tom Brady had similar stats in his first Super Bowl win. Just saying.



> think about it he won his first Super Bowl against Rex Grossman and the Chicago Bears... Big challenge that was


Bears with the #3 scoring offense and #3 scoring defense... Yeah, they sucked. And no, Peyton didn't beat Grossman; such a lousy cop out. Peyton beat one of the top defenses, while the Colts D took care of Rex.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

RyanPelley said:


> Tom Brady had similar stats in his first Super Bowl win. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Bears with the #3 scoring offense and #3 scoring defense... Yeah, they sucked. And no, Peyton didn't beat Grossman; such a lousy cop out. Peyton beat one of the top defenses, while the Colts D took care of Rex.


Yeah it was also bradys second year in the league vs Rams... Also I dont care what anyone says the bears sucked that yeah they were lucky to even be there. Easy schedule and again Rex Grossman do I have to say it again Rex Grossman. Half the Patriots team had the flu that year in tbe AFC game and if they didn't they would have beat the Colts and went on to kill the Bears.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The NFC was dreadful the year the Bears went to the SB. Imagine how good the Colts must have felt knowing they were going up against Rex Grossman, that's like winning the lottery. 

Cam's getting shit because he brings attention on himself. As someone else said, learn to be humble even if you're not. You want to be loud and celebrate and taunt and all of that? Be prepared to deal with losing and be prepared to have cameras and mics in your face after. You don't get to pick and choose when you're Mr Media.

How many other QBs have lost SBs and didn't act like this? It ain't the media's fault, they're doing what they do. You deal with media year-round 24/7 when you're in the NFL. Ben had to watch his season end on a third string RB fumbling after he went out and played one of the games of his life against Denver, he wasn't flopping around the sidelines and then mope-walking out of interviews. Brady had to watch his season end because of a missed XP, he wasn't flopping around on the sidelines and then mope-walking out of interviews. 

The amount of excuses and martyrdom in this thread for Cam Newton is ridiculous. He put himself in this position, learn from it and move on. Not that it matters, since he'll never see another SB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol we're still talking about Cam's post game stuff

:lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This homelessness problem is just getting out of control in Denver.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > And yet Peyton is still the better QB... Hell, Marino had zero and Favre one but they are still two of the greatest QBs to have played. Stop measuring by rings or else Bradshaw would be a top 5 QB.
> ...


Did I say Peyton was the best? No. I said better than Brady. If I had to pick the QB for my team from any in history, I'm going Favre or Marino first then Staubauch and Manning.

But then given how fanboyish your rant came off you really don't care about anything other than the Pats. Sad.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I would take Brady over Peyton any day. Especially if it was just for one game.

Did Marino/Montana debates ever get resolved? I have a feeling Brady/Manning will always be debated. Some like Brady. Some like Manning. There really is no answer to this question. We all have different metrics. 

Last season people were shut up when Brady won and they could no longer claim "Zero rings since Spygate!" and now people will shut up and no longer say "He only has one ring!"

That's a good thing. In any case, what do you guys think about Manning retiring? Will he retire now? Change teams? Or continue on with the Broncos?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kuja said:


> I would take Brady over Peyton any day. Especially if it was just for one game.
> 
> Did Marino/Montana debates ever get resolved? I have a feeling Brady/Manning will always be debated. Some like Brady. Some like Manning. There really is no answer to this question. We all have different metrics.
> 
> ...


He'll likely retire. Just letting it be about everything else instead of all about him.

As for Brady/Manning.... Manning has done more with far less. That's why most non pats fans pick Manning in that scenario. I never understood the Marino/montana debate because those SF teams were stacked. I can't even remember who played with Marino off the top of my head. If Marino ever had an actual team around him I think the debate wouldn't exist.

And I know many that recognise none of the Pats SB victories after yet another round of cheating allegations. Fair or not, Bellichic fucked his legacy over by pushing the envelope when he might not have needed to. That will always haunt the Patriots whether or not fans want to admit it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manning is done @Kuja. I cannot see him coming back. He doesn't need money. He doesn't need more fame. He's done pretty much everything a player can do. His play has sharply declined. It's time.



Brady is only still among the elite because he has Rob Gronkowski. It's crazy that people don't realize he's one of the best offensive players of all time.


To be fair if all else is equal, you want John Elway as your QB. Elway or Staubach or Sammy Baugh.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I think Brady and BB have a safe legacy. I hate them, but their legacy is still a great QB and one of the great coaches ever. 

I think I am biased against Manning, actually. He played in my division, after all. We were his whipping boy. I already gave him credit when I said he went to the Superbowl with four different coaches. That speaks for itself. 

However, I do not believe in punishing a QB because they happened to have a great team. We can say stuff like that all day. Well, this QB had a great coach, and this QB had the defense, and this QB had a great kicker. Heck, people are already saying Peyton's 2nd ring is invalid because he was carried by his defense. It's bullshit. It is true some QB's had better weapons and tools, but that is part of the game. Although, I would also love to see Marino with a great team behind him. It would be cool to switch them all around and see if they could yield better results like if we gave Peyton BB and the Pats to see if he could also have 4 rings, or made Brady switch teams and coaches.

I think what Peyton said the other night is telling. He said he felt 'at peace' and that usually means they are hanging it up. He cannot have another up and down season. His body must be hurting more than he lets on. 

MrMister what is going on in your sig? Is that Eli's face? What happened to him? And that thing next to it is that drawing of Brady! It looks like Jerry Jones or something. You should put that face Eli made when Peyton won. He looks agitated!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know what the context of the Eli face is. It's just Eli face.

Brady face was from the court room drawing. Looks just like him. :brady6


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Rotflmfao best ever!? What fucking planet do u live on? He can't hold Bradys jock strap. I'm measuring by who is better period. Typical manning fans always saying don't measure by rings. *Brady is the greatest of all time and everyone knows it*. 6 Superbowl trips, 4 rings, 3 MVPs and oh yeah by the way they are the favorites to win SB 51. If that AFC championship game was here the pats would have won 75-0. *If Brady had the receivers Manning had his whole career Brady would have 10 Super Bowl rings *... (Drops the mic)



Speak for yourself Pat fan... Brady is one of the best not the Unequivocal best everz lolrflmao...

If were talking pure ability Brady is behind a few guys if we're talking opinions and that is all we are talking about here... look at part of your post... 

Your irrational Manning hate is all I need to see on this subject... Pretty Clear Brady and Manning are the best of this era...

Funny because I doubt you want them to be favorites since they fail in that position more often then they don't.


edit: 

You can't be fucking serious.... Moss, Welker, Hernandez, fucking Gronk, Branch, Amendola, Edelman, are on par with Harrison and Wayne and Clark. Thomas and Sanders and Daniels. 

Who I doubt would be half as legendary if they played for somebody like Miami or something...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder how great Unitas would be in today's era. We talk about all these QBs, but rarely does anyone ever bring up Unitas. 


He had a 32 TD season, with 12 INTs, 2900 yards in a 12 game season. That seems pretty remarkable considering it was the 50's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think people realize it, but it's over. I don't think it's sank in it, but there is Tom vs. Peyton battles. We had like 17 of them? And it's gone, never again will we see Peyton vs. Bill Belichick defenses. :mj2



I don't really think you can be a fan of one and not appreciate the other for creating the rivalry in the first place. I mean it really is Peyton vs. Belichick in the grand scheme of things, but the fact they were elite for so long and the seasons they had it was great while it lasted.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Manning is done @Kuja. I cannot see him coming back. He doesn't need money. He doesn't need more fame. He's done pretty much everything a player can do. His play has sharply declined. It's time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elway is a good choice. But easily Staubach over him for me. Hell, it's hard to not take him first really with his clutch play. Think Staubach would have had even better stats abd legacy today. Landry held him back and look what he did. And he finished out his Naval commitment. Kind of amazing to see what he did with so many obstacles to building a legacy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> I wonder how great Unitas would be in today's era. We talk about all these QBs, but rarely does anyone ever bring up Unitas.
> 
> 
> He had a 32 TD season, with 12 INTs, 2900 yards in a 12 game season. That seems pretty remarkable considering it was the 50's.


It me, guy who brings up Johnny Unitas all the time.

He's #2 on my list behind Montana. His numbers, playing in that era, are fucking staggering.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Tim Legend said:


> Speak for yourself Pat fan... Brady is one of the best not the Unequivocal best everz lolrflmao...
> 
> If were talking pure ability Brady is behind a few guys if we're talking opinions and that is all what we are talking about here... look at your post...
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true Manning mark... The pats are the only team where every year we know are gonna be in the playoffs regardless. Why shouldn't I hate a guy who did HGH and had the story swept under the carpet like it never happened but they dragged Brady through the mud about psi in footballs which he may or may not have been aware of... Manning does HGH and comes back breaking records. Its people like you why the phrase "they hate us cuz they ain't us" was invented. Keep on hating bro... We love that here in New England. It don't bother us, we enjoy it. Go on and kiss the Patriots superbowl rings... I know you want to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Spoken like a true Manning mark... The pats are the only team where every year we know are gonna be in the playoffs regardless. Its people like you why the phrase "they hate us cuz they ain't us" was invented. Keep on hating bro... We love that here in New England. It don't bother us, we enjoy it. Go on and kiss the Patriots superbowl rings... I know you want to.


Pats are the only team that are like that? Is that why Peyton hasn't missed the playoffs since 2001?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Spoken like a true Manning mark... The pats are the only team where every year we know are gonna be in the playoffs regardless. Why shouldn't I hate a guy who did HGH and had the story swept under the carpet like it never happened but they dragged Brady through the mud about psi in footballs which he may or may not have been aware of... Manning does HGH and comes back breaking records. Its people like you why the phrase "they hate us cuz they ain't us" was invented. Keep on hating bro... We love that here in New England. It don't bother us, we enjoy it. Go on and kiss the Patriots superbowl rings... I know you want to.


Look Bud... as a Dolphins fan I know all too well about New England and Brady. Better than most as I've pretty much had to pay more attention to them than my own team. I've had to take on an unbiased approach when watching football, if I didn't, I'd would have given up on football a long time ago. A "Manning Mark" huh...that's cute... typical deflection too... 

For the past 15 years or so Manning and Brady had been the two best, you can fucking try and diminish that fact if you want but up until now its basically undeniable. Whether its post or regular season they are the standard bearers. You just sound like a blind Homer denying Peyton's greatness.... which is how most NFL fans are so that's cool... especially new fans. 

So the fact that I, a hardcore dolphins fan, can admit that Brady, a hated rival, is one of the best I've ever seen says something to the point that I think Manning is also part of that equation. As for the HGH and Deflate gate shit... really that's so trivial, who gives a god damn what the media is talking about and why would it effect your opinion


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Magic said:


> Pats are the only team that are like that? Is that why Peyton hasn't missed the playoffs since 2001?


You miss understood me or I didn't explain it correctly... What I mean is every year even before the draft people say the Pats will be there where as with manning and his noodle arm its always a question of will he be able to.hold up or not... Trust me I get it... Your a Manning ass kisser just like all the media.. At least if Brady has a bad game I can rip him and say he had a bad game and im not afraid to I get it bro your a Manning mark its ok... You must have a Manning poster on your ceiling in your room... Its cool bro. Just know that Brady is the G.O.A.T.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Johnny Unitas seemed like a man before his time. His numbers proably be even better in today's passing driving league.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

MrMister said:


> lol we're still talking about Cam's post game stuff
> 
> :lol


We will until next season.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Magic said:


> I don't think people realize it, but it's over. I don't think it's sank in it, but there is Tom vs. Peyton battles. We had like 17 of them? And it's gone, never again will we see Peyton vs. Bill Belichick defenses. :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think you can be a fan of one and not appreciate the other for creating the rivalry in the first place. I mean it really is Peyton vs. Belichick in the grand scheme of things, but the fact they were elite for so long and the seasons they had it was great while it lasted.


Brady vs. Manning will live on. Out there, among the stars. 

To cheapen one of them degrades the other. If you insult Manning then that makes Brady look bad and vice versa. They are connected as competitors forever. After all, you want to say you played against the best, right? Beating a bunch of scrubs means nothing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marino is no where near top 10 anymore given how easily people have forgotten about him. A 10 year old sports fan has no more idea who Dan Marino is than you know who Y.A. Title is.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Marino is no where near top 10 anymore given how easily people have forgotten about him. A 10 year old sports fan has no more idea who Dan Marino is than you know who Y.A. Title is.


I'd say that's a stretch, but that would be dishonest.

It's more like outright bullshit. eyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does the ten year old's opinion even matter then?


It's not just Unitas. Otto Graham isn't a guy people talk about either, but he was amazing too. Look him up. Same with Sammy Baugh. He played THREE WAYS. QB, CB, punter. He once led the league in passing, punting, and interceptions. He held the record for rookie passing yards in a playoff game until 2012, when Wilson broke it. He also has the funniest interviews ever.

We usually talk about what we've seen. Jim Brown seems to be the exception. There's plenty of footage of Brown owning that field though.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Marino is easily a top 10 guy if we're talking accuracy and pure ability to play the position ... 

oh and Brady vs Manning isn't gone... Its just going to be slightly different...











I'm not that excited either Eli lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Don't forget George Blanda @MrMister, played 26 years as a QB and kicked his own field goals :mark:

Though towards the end he was only kicking and back up QB, still holds the record for most career field goals


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I find it difficult to talk about how GREAT other QBs were from the past when I didn't get to witness them playing. I was born in early '92 so in my eyes, it's Manning, Brady, Brees, & Rodgers. I simply can't talk about how great Montana, Marino, or Elway were because I was not old enough to remember watching them. 

BTW, Sexton_Sells with some of the dumbest shit I've ever seen someone say in the short time I've been subscribed to this thread.

Lastly, it may not be the popular opinion, but I'm actually quite glad that the Manning/Brady battles are over with. Not because I disliked them, but because I'm simply ready for a change and the NFL should be too. It's time for the new age. The future. Andrew Luck going deep in the playoffs, the Wilson vs. Newton battles, etc. The re-emergence of Flacco & the Ravens? Can Brees & Rodgers have a strong enough team around them to make another run? Will the Giants even make the playoffs again so Eli can have a chance to topple his brother?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ luck going deep in the playoffs with pagano as his coach and grigson as his gm.


pats aren't going anywhere until Belichick retires.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I miss old school football


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

First Take is interesting today. T.O. and Chad Johnson helping to host with Skip Bayless since there is no Stephen A. Skip calling them ME guys and not team guys straight to their face. They are both explaining themselves. Lot of insight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:skip

Is the bit about how TO is a persona and Terrell Owens is the real person?


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: the 2016 nfl season will be wild*

ten teams you and me disagree 


the Super Bowl Champs ( the Broncos) and the runner ups (the Panthers) for sure


Arizona, Green Bay, New England, and maybe Pittsburgh maybe I don't really see anyone else as a serious contender

Seattle is going to be a lot worse without Lynch, Cincinnati needs to make a move or 2, and I think Indy could be rebound and be alright though like I said 5 maybe 6 serious contenders


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Seattle should be just fine, assuming Rawls isn't fool's gold.

Pittsburgh could very easily be the best team in the AFC next year. New England should also be good. Arizona and Green Bay will likely be in the mix, to some degree. I don't see any reason to rule out Cincinnati completely unless they implode. Colts are still a work in progress, but maybe they'll finally get some blocking and defense. Chiefs should be a factor.

Throw in the Broncos and Panthers, and we're at nine teams already.

Then you've got some "Who knows?" teams like the Jets, Raiders and Bills, where it's not unrealistic that they could be a formidable team depending on how their offseason goes.

I dunno... healthy Cowboys?

Next season looks like it could be fairly up-for-grabs at this point. My super early pick would be the Steelers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Do any of you guys know offhand who's eligible for the Hall of Fame next year? Can't really think of any MAJOR names off the top of my head. Gotta be Davis & Warner's year to get in. (and hopefully Jacoby)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If Broncos improve and Brock can be at the very least average than I pick them to repeat. That defense is just too good.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Do any of you guys know offhand who's eligible for the Hall of Fame next year? Can't really think of any MAJOR names off the top of my head. Gotta be Davis & Warner's year to get in. (and hopefully Jacoby)


LaDainian Tomlinson. Maybe Jason Taylor.

There are other solid candidates, but I doubt any of them are getting in next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Elway sure does have his work cut out for him this offseason if he wants this team in tact (especially the defense). They could be completely blown up this spring.

Peyton Manning (probably gonna retire)
Brock Osweiler (UFA)
Von Miller (UFA)
Danny Trevathan (UFA)
Brandon Marshall (RFA)
Malik Jackson (UFA)

Those inside linebackers are really underrated. I know as a Redskins fan that I'd love to have either one of them.

Demarcus Ware will be making $11 million next year if they keep him, and he'll be 34 when the season starts. Decisions, decisions.

To a much lesser extent, Hillman is a UFA and CJ Anderson is restricted.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Elway sure does have his work cut out for him this offseason if he wants this team in tact (especially the defense). They could be completely blown up this spring.
> 
> Peyton Manning (probably gonna retire)
> Brock Osweiler (UFA)
> ...


Assuming Peyton retires and they cut bait with Clady, they should be all right. Just have to avoid overpaying Brock.

C.J. will be back. Could take or leave Hillman. He's much more replaceable.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

RetepAdam. said:


> Assuming Peyton retires and they cut bait with Clady, they should be all right. Just have to avoid overpaying Brock.
> 
> C.J. will be back. Could take or leave Hillman. He's much more replaceable.


Hoping Ware would restructure some as well in hopes to keep another key piece on the defense. I really am not sure who I want to keep from Malik, Trevathan and Marshall. Im assuming with resigned/franchised Von, Brock, and CJ along with nothing happening with Clady and Ware that maybe we can keep one more. Gonne be a tough free agency for us, but if there is one man who has proven we can trust, it is Elway.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I think Malik is probably gone. He's going to get PAID.

I'll be happy if we're able to keep Trevathan, though. His ability to match up with tight ends in coverage makes him extremely valuable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Ware would restructure. He's filthy rich. He's a Super Bowl champion. He's possibly a Hall of Famer. He seems like the kind of guy that wants another SB run.

Tomlinson is a 1st ballot HoF. He was stratospheric elite in his prime. Top 5 rusher of all time. This is pretty obvious though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I think Ware would restructure. He's filthy rich. He's a Super Bowl champion. He's possibly a Hall of Famer. He seems like the kind of guy that wants another SB run.
> 
> Tomlinson is a 1st ballot HoF. He was stratospheric elite in his prime. Top 5 rusher of all time. This is pretty obvious though.


Glad I'm not the only one with Tomlinson in my all-time Top 5.

DeMarcus Ware is a pretty clear-cut HOFer in my book, even without the ring. 9-time Pro Bowler, 4-time First Team All-Pro. Led the league in sacks twice. Made the Second Team on the Pro Football Hall of Fame All-2000s Team behind Ray Lewis, Brian Urlahcer and Derrick Brooks, even though he only played for half the decade. (He also had two of his best seasons in 2010 and 2011.)

He's just one of those guys where he's been respected as one of the very best defensive players in the game for a long enough time that I'll be surprised if he doesn't end up in Canton. He's always, _always_ talked about as one of the greats among current players.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Anybody predict the Titans making the playoffs soon? 

Being a Titans fan is like being a member of Team Rocket from Pokemon. We always feel really good about a plan and then we end up blasting off again.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kuja said:


> Anybody predict the Titans making the playoffs soon?
> 
> Being a Titans fan is like being a member of Team Rocket from Pokemon. We always feel really good about a plan and then we end up blasting off again.


I mean, if the division ends up being as weak as it was last year, it's possible... but pretty doubtful.  They just have too many holes to fill. If they don't get some lineman to protect Mariota, he'll be hurt every year. They give up FAR too many big/easy plays on defense (know that first hand because I attended the home game against the Jaguars that they actually won in a shootout).

It'll be interesting to see what they do in the draft considering they essentially have two first rounders (since the Pats had to forfeit theirs). Tunsil out of Ole Miss seems like the sensible pick to protect your franchise QB, but can you pass up on a talent like Bosa? Tough.

Also it seems likely they'll have a lot of cap space, so it wouldn't be out of the question to bring in some older free agents like Mario Williams (assuming Buffalo cuts him, which they should) or guys who want a slew of money.

EDIT: Forgot to mention I really liked what I saw from Dorial Green-Beckham last year. He could be a great talent.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

The plays they give up can be maddening.  We actually have some good players, but can never arrange the pieces to fit a scheme. Sometimes they play so well and then implode. We played the Patriots better than I expected and then fell apart. 

Mariota has to be protected, I agree. We have a problem with QBs getting hurt, like Locker. I do not want him to be QB who ends up gone after a few seasons. We will see. 

The division is weak. The Colts and Texans are basically battling it out for the top spot, but every team in the division has glaring flaws. Almost every fan in the division is pessimistic about their team. 

You gotta admit, seeing the Titans in the playoffs would be exciting. Maybe not for long, but still. Texan got shutout and I do not want that to happen for sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Did I say Peyton was the best? No. I said better than Brady. If I had to pick the QB for my team from any in history, I'm going Favre or Marino first then Staubauch and Manning.
> 
> But then given how fanboyish your rant came off you really don't care about anything other than the Pats. Sad.


Brady is way better than Manning, its really not even close. Your choice in QBs is pretty awful. You would take Favre first hten Marino then Staubauch and Manning? Not Montana? You are my boy but you have no clue about QBs lol

Montana is the best ever and Brady is a close 2nd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kuja said:


> I would take Brady over Peyton any day. Especially if it was just for one game.
> 
> Did Marino/Montana debates ever get resolved? I have a feeling Brady/Manning will always be debated. Some like Brady. Some like Manning. There really is no answer to this question. We all have different metrics.
> 
> ...


There was never a real debate. Montana was always better. 

As for shutting up with Manning only has one ring, he backed into his 2nd ring. he was one of the worst QB ratings in a SB winner. He has like what 11 or 12 3rd down and outs in a row. 

Brady will always be better than Manning just like Montana has always been better than Marino.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manning and Brady aren't even close? What a ridiculous opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Manning and Brady aren't even close? What a ridiculous opinion.


They aren't even close. Manning isn't even in the top 5 of all time, Brady is #2 . Manning is one of the biggest playoff chokers of all time. He has NINE one and dones, that is the most all time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

One of the biggest playoff chokers has a winning record in the playoffs against the #2 QB of all time. :drose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magic said:


> One of the biggest playoff chokers has a winning record in the playoffs against the #2 QB of all time. :drose


Head to head Brady has beaten Manning 11-6 as for playoffs, Manning has the edge 3-2 and the last time they played this year the Broncos barely won lol. Brady has the most playoff wins in NFL history for a QB, Manning has the most loses. Brady is also tied with Montana for most QB superbowl wins


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The biggest possible matchup you can have in the AFC playoffs is an AFC championship game and Peyton is 3-1 against Brady in all time in that.


Why does Brady choke so much against the player with the most playoff losses of all time? No one knows! :drose


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Is it really that Hard to see that while Brady is great... his situation is just as great as he is.... the most consistent ownership and coaching staff in the last 20 years. What other player can say he's had the same HOF caliber coach for close to 20 years? Not many.... Some of the best Defenses we've seen on a consistent basis as well, top 5 anytime they've finished the act of winning a SB... TBH Brady should be great when he's had this amount of a solid foundation under his feet for this long, not saying RG3 would be just as great in his spot or anything but it's better for the QB when you have stability around them ... People who still act like Brady has done all this shit alone need to reevaluate that opinion or don't comment on football


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> Is it really that Hard to see that while Brady is great... his situation is just as great as he is.... the most consistent ownership and coaching staff in the last 20 years. What other player can say he's had the same HOF caliber coach for close to 20 years? Not many.... Some of the best Defenses we've seen on a consistent basis as well, top 5 anytime they've finished the act of winning a SB... TBH Brady should be great when he's had this amount of a solid foundation under his feet for this long, not saying RG3 would be just as great in his spot or anything but it's better for the QB when you have stability around them ... People who still act like Brady has done all this shit alone need to reevaluate that opinion or don't comment on football


Manning has had HOF offense around him his entire career to put up his superman numbers while Brady has put up great numbers with middle of the road bargin basement offenses for most of his career. And Brady's defenses have not been some of the best of all time based on the numbers. And the reason Manning won the SB this year was all defense, Manning did nothing in the SB to win that.

He was awful, his defense carried him to the win and the shitty play of Cam Newton who crumbled. 

Brady's stats are nearly as good as Manning's with 3 less seasons and not even close to offenses as good as Manning except maybe in 2007 and we all saw how out of this world Brady's stats were that year.

The Patriots never would have won the SB in 2001 2002 and 2004 if Bledsoe was at QB instead of Brady. Brady was a huge reason why they won those SBs.

Montana is the GOAT and he had amazing teams around him too and one of the best coaches of all time and he had the best WR of all time.

Manning crumbled in the SB this year but his defense bailed him out. He had a 50 rating that is one of the worst all time in SB wins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Head to head Brady has beaten Manning 11-6 as for playoffs, Manning has the edge 3-2 and the last time they played this year the Broncos barely won lol. Brady has the most playoff wins in NFL history for a QB, Manning has the most loses. Brady is also tied with Montana for most QB superbowl wins


Sounds like Brady is a great _regular season_ quarterback when it comes to beating Peyton Manning, but in the playoffs, he chokes. eyton


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Sounds like Brady is a great _regular season_ quarterback when it comes to beating Peyton Manning, but in the playoffs, he chokes. eyton


he is 2-3 against manning LOL How is that choking exactly LOL

You just make yourself look bad when saying stuff like that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

But he's 1-3 against Peyton in the AFC championship game. Clearly he can't handle the pressure of beating Manning to get to the Superbowl with a record like that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Manning has had HOF offense around him his entire career to put up his superman numbers *while Brady has put up great numbers with middle of the road bargin basement offenses for most of his career.* And Brady's defenses have not been some of the best of all time based on the numbers. And the reason Manning won the SB this year was all defense, Manning did nothing in the SB to win that.
> 
> He was awful, his defense carried him to the win and the shitty play of Cam Newton who crumbled.
> 
> ...


Well, that's simply untrue.

Brady has only put up great numbers in seasons where he's been throwing to first ballot Hall-of-Fame talents like Randy Moss and Rob Gronkowski, to say nothing of guys like Wes Welker, Julian Edelman and Aaron Hernandez.

In years where he's been throwing to middle-of-the-road schmoes, he's generally put up middle-of-the-road schmo numbers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magic said:


> But he's 1-3 against Peyton in the AFC championship game. Clearly he can't handle the pressure of beating Manning to get to the Superbowl with a record like that.


Gotta love how Manning fans cant accept Brady is better. Just love what they have to go through to have a little ray of hope Manning could be better. But the only ones you are fooling is yoruselves. Just like the ones who claim Marino is better than Montana.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> he is 2-3 against manning LOL How is that choking exactly LOL
> 
> You just make yourself look bad when saying stuff like that


I'm mocking Brady fanboys who hand-wave all of Peyton's considerable success over the years as him being a "great _regular season_ QB."

Apparently, now that Brady has a losing record against Peyton in the playoffs, _regular season_ games count just as much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's usually Tom Brady fans that have to refer to a team accomplishment such as a superbowl that are often left grasping for straws when it comes to comparing individual greatness between Peyton and Brady. 

It's usually Brady fans that talk about the offenses Peyton has had around him while Brady had a top 3(in terms of talent/skill) receiver on his team and followed that up with the GOAT tight end and one of the best offensive weapons in the history of the sport. 

It's usually Brady fans that talk about Brady's other weapons and say they're completely product of Brady while refusing to acknowledge how much better Peyton made players and act like Dallas Clark and Stokley are worth a damn. 


:mj


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Well, that's simply untrue.
> 
> Brady has only put up great numbers in seasons where he's been throwing to first ballot Hall-of-Fame talents like Randy Moss and Rob Gronkowski, to say nothing of guys like Wes Welker, Julian Edelman and Aaron Hernandez.
> 
> In years where he's been throwing to middle-of-the-road schmoes, he's generally put up middle-of-the-road schmo numbers.


You are the one who is saying thing that are untrue. 2005 Brady threw for over 4,000 yards with a bunch of nobodies. he was throwing to Branch and Givens that year. 

You cant even be truthful


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> *Manning has had HOF offense around him his entire career to put up his superman numbers while Brady has put up great numbers with middle of the road bargin basement offenses *for most of his career. And Brady's defenses have not been some of the best of all time based on the numbers. And the reason Manning won the SB this year was all defense, Manning did nothing in the SB to win that.
> 
> He was awful, his defense carried him to the win and the shitty play of Cam Newton who crumbled.
> 
> ...


Cmon really.... since 2006/2007 to recent (they began to build around Brady and the offense) he had Randy Moss, Aaron Hernandez, GRONK, Welker, Amendola, Edleman, Chad Johnson (even old he could still move). These are the seasons he racked up numbers BTW. Bargain Basement?...I'm not hearing that bro sorry... In the early SBs they had HOFers like Vrabel, Ty Law, Richard Seymore, Tedy Bruschi, all timers like Willie McGinest, Asante Samuel, Rodney Harrison and Vince Wilfork on Defense. It's no coincidence I know these guys names and like 3 guys from Miami (My Favorite team) from this era.

In my opinion, Brady has benefited from a consistent system in place, whereas Manning is the system in it's entirety. Both represent success in this league... sorry if you don't agree... Again my agenda isn't to tear down Brady here like yours is with Manning... I respect both and thinks it's quite clear they're the stand outs of this era but whatever you say man...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magic said:


> It's usually Tom Brady fans that have to refer to a team accomplishment such as a superbowl that are often left grasping for straws when it comes to comparing individual greatness between Peyton and Brady.
> 
> It's usually Brady fans that talk about the offenses Peyton has had around him while Brady had a top 3(in terms of talent/skill) receiver on his team and followed that up with the GOAT tight end and one of the best offensive weapons in the history of the sport.
> 
> ...


Going by everything offense stats, playoff wins and SB titles, Brady overall beats Manning quite easily. Brady has not had Gronk for his whole career, so stop acting like it. And Gronk has been hurt for a good part of his career. Brady's early career, never had a great offense around him and always put up great numbers.

Peyton always had better offenses than Brady, and it has not even been close.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I don't even care who people think is better between Manning and Brady, to be honest. I just enjoy watching Brady fan boys defend the statements they've made over the years that now make them sound like total hypocrites in hindsight.

"Rings matter more than anything else!" doesn't really mesh with "Peyton didn't do anything to earn that ring!"

"Imagine if Brady had some of those offensive weapons!" doesn't really hold up when you consider some of the players he's been throwing to since 2007, which coincidentally coincides with when his QB Rating finally climbed out of the 80s. They've also only won one Super Bowl in that span. Hard to have it both ways, isn't it?

"But Brady still has the lead in the _overall_ series!" doesn't mean a whole lot when you've been talking all this time about how the regular season doesn't matter. If you want to point to head-to-head, that's good news for Peyton who runs circles around everyone else in MVPs and All-Pro selections.

Some of the hoops y'all jump through are amazing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> Cmon really.... since 2006/2007 (they began to build around Brady and the offense) he had Randy Moss, Aaron Hernandez, GRONK, Welker, Amendola, Edleman, Chad Johnson (even old he could still move). These are the seasons he racked up numbers BTW. Bargain Basement?...I'm not hearing that bro sorry... In the early SBs they had HOFers like Vrabel, Ty Law, Richard Seymore, Tedy Bruschi, all timers like Willie McGinest, Asante Samuel, Rodney Harrison and Vince Wilfork on Defense. It's no coincidence I know these guys names and like 3 guys from Miami (My Favorite team) from this era.
> 
> In my opinion, Brady has benefited from a consistent system in place, whereas Manning is the system in it's entirety. Both represent success in this league... sorry if you don't agree... Again my agenda isn't to tear down Brady here like yours is with Manning... I respect both and thinks it's quite clear they're the stand outs of this era but whatever you say man...


2007 was the one year the pats loaded up on offense.

But Welker was a star before he came to the Patriots, he was average at best in Miami. Dont act like he was a star before going to the patriots. Chad Johnson sucked , its laughable you would even bring him up. He was washed up when he got to the pats. Edleman was a QB in college, dont act like he was a star WR out of college. Amendola was signed to replace Welker and has been a huge failure in NE. He has not done shit. LOL

Your examples are pretty laughable on most of them.

And yes Bargain Basement offense, I love how you named off defensive players LOL We were talking about Brady's offensive stats with Bargain Basement offense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> I don't even care who people think is better between Manning and Brady, to be honest. I just enjoy watching Brady fan boys defend the statements they've made over the years that now make them sound like total hypocrites in hindsight.
> 
> "Rings matter more than anything else!" doesn't really mesh with "Peyton didn't do anything to earn that ring!"
> 
> ...


How is it hypocritial? Nothing has changed with Manning getting one more ring. Brady still leads Manning in rings LOL And Peyton didnt do shit to earn the ring this year. He didnt even play a full season and he had terrible numbers in the SB. Yes he won it but not because of him like Manning fans are trying to claim.

MVP and Pro Bowl selections are meaningless since they are just sports writers opinions and have nothing to do with who was really the best in those years. 

The only people here who are hypocrites are ones like you

Manning fans are the ones who have to jump through the hoops to claim he is better not Brady fans . But go ahead and project.

Brady will always be better than Manning, just like Montana will always be better than Marino.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.... All I know is that if someone told me to take Brady or Manning to build a team around for 15 years I'd take Manning. Four different coaches to Superbowls, 2 teams, horrid to great defenses, no real quality to decent quality offenses... Only one real constant and that was Peyton. You can't say the same for Brady. He has stability that Peyton never had and Peyton was still better over his career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Well.... All I know is that if someone told me to take Brady or Manning to build a team around for 15 years I'd take Manning. Four different coaches to Superbowls, 2 teams, horrid to great defenses, no real quality to decent quality offenses... Only one real constant and that was Peyton. You can't say the same for Brady. He has stability that Peyton never had and Peyton was still better over his career.


Peyton hasn't been better than Brady over his career. Not sure where you are getting that from especially when it comes to playoffs. Hell Brady is only like 14 reg. season wins behind Manning with 3 less years in the league. 

Manning has played in 3 more seasons than Brady and Brady is pretty close to most of his offensive stats. And if Brady has average like Brady seasons the next three years, he can break Manning's stats.

Not to mention Brady has a much better playoff record and more super bowl appearances and wins than Manning does.

Didnt you also think that Marino was better than Montana?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is it hypocritial? Nothing has changed with Manning getting one more ring. Brady still leads Manning in rings LOL And Peyton didnt do shit to earn the ring this year. He didnt even play a full season and he had terrible numbers in the SB. Yes he won it but not because of him like Manning fans are trying to claim.


Point is: You can't argue that Super Bowls are the most important measure of a QB's greatness and then turn around and say "Oh, but well, not all Super Bowls actually count!"

Especially when much of Brady's legacy comes from some of his worst years as a QB when he was largely carried to his first two rings. The Panthers Super Bowl was first time Brady started a playoff game where his defense gave up more than 17 points. The Patriots' defense and special teams scored more touchdowns in that first playoff run than Brady did — to say nothing of Vinatieri's contributions and needing Bledsoe to fill in during the AFC Championship Game.



> MVP and Pro Bowl selections are meaningless since they are just sports writers opinions and have nothing to do with who was really the best in those years.


Ah, yes. The guys who vote on MVP and All-Pro selections (not Pro Bowl; important distinction) don't know anything!

I, some dude posting on a wrestling forum, do!



> The only people here who are hypocrites are ones like you
> 
> Manning fans are the ones who have to jump through the hoops to claim he is better not Brady fans . But go ahead and project.


1. I'm not a Manning fan. My favorite QB is Jay Cutler. :cutler
2. What hoops am I jumping through here? I'm simply dissecting the arguments that have been used over the years to argue that a player who is a 2-time MVP, 2-time All-Pro is better than a player who is a 5-time MVP, 7-time All-Pro and holds pretty much all of the major passing records. Like, think about that comparison for a second. It's pretty amazing that Brady has even made it a heads-or-tails argument. That, in and of itself, is certainly a testament to his greatness.



> Brady will always be better than Manning, just like Montana will always be better than Marino.


Whatever you want to tell yourself. It's obvious that no amount of confronting you with the facts is going to change your opinion.

Just know that Brady's argument for GOAT is essentially a poor man's version of Montana's.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Peyton hasn't been better than Brady over his career. Not sure where you are getting that from especially when it comes to playoffs. Hell Brady is only like 14 reg. season wins behind Manning with 3 less years in the league.
> 
> Manning has played in 3 more seasons than Brady and Brady is pretty close to most of his offensive stats. And if Brady has average like Brady seasons the next three years, he can break Manning's stats.
> 
> ...


Brady will have to play four seasons at his current pace to break Manning's all-time records. For comparison's sake, Peyton's only played a little more than 2 1/2 seasons' worth of games than Brady.

In other words, if Brady does pass Manning on the all-time list, it will be out of longevity.

But hey, lots of people still consider Emmitt Smith a better RB than Barry Sanders, right...?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Point is: You can't argue that Super Bowls are the most important measure of a QB's greatness and then turn around and say "Oh, but well, not all Super Bowls actually count!"
> 
> Especially when much of Brady's legacy comes from some of his worst years as a QB when he was largely carried to his first two rings. The Panthers Super Bowl was first time Brady started a playoff game where his defense gave up more than 17 points. The Patriots' defense and special teams scored more touchdowns in that first playoff run than Brady did — to say nothing of Vinatieri's contributions and needing Bledsoe to fill in during the AFC Championship Game.
> 
> ...



No one is saying all SBs don't count, but you can say Manning wasn't the reason why the Broncos won the last SB.
He still has two SBs, no one is taking a SB away from him. 

There were years Manning won MVP and shouldn't have. Not to mention they dont. Just look at all the baseball writers for example that vote for the HOF and a number of them refuse to ever vote for anyone who is on the ballot for the first time. 

In basketball there were years that Jordan should have won MVP but didnt because the writers were tired of giving him the MVP.

Hell vinatieri should have one superbowl MVP in 2002 but they gave it to Brady. So yes those awards are meaningless since they are just opinions by the writers and don't always go to the most deserving.
That is why its stupid to bring up MVP awards pro bowl / all star selections.

People get screwed out of MVP awards all the time because the media does not like them or because the person they gave it to is a bigger name.

the facts back up Brady is better than Manning, that is why I just laugh at people that try to claim Manning is

And Brady is the 2nd best behind Montana. We were just talking Brady vs Manning and Brady wins by a mile. Manning isnt even in the top 5. At best he is #5 . Rodgers is better than Manning.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > Well.... All I know is that if someone told me to take Brady or Manning to build a team around for 15 years I'd take Manning. Four different coaches to Superbowls, 2 teams, horrid to great defenses, no real quality to decent quality offenses... Only one real constant and that was Peyton. You can't say the same for Brady. He has stability that Peyton never had and Peyton was still better over his career.
> ...


Brady might break his wins record but he won't break the yardage mark and probably won't break the TD mark. And again, you keep ignoring the fact Peyton has put up these numbers with no stability around him. I can only think of one other QB that is near that level that had to cope with instability on any consistent basis and still succeed: Favre. Maybe Marino... Again speaks volumes that he is the only real obvious name made in his tenure.

Peyton has done more with less. Marino did more with less. Favre managed more with almost no offensive names of note around him. Brady got lucky with the same coach, the same system, and a plethora of talent parading through NE. He's good, but he isn't the QB that drags a lackluster team into relevancy. 

Next we're going to start arguing about how Bradshaw is better than Marino or Favre...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Brady will have to play four seasons at his current pace to break Manning's all-time records. For comparison's sake, Peyton's only played a little more than 2 1/2 seasons' worth of games than Brady.
> 
> In other words, if Brady does pass Manning on the all-time list, it will be out of longevity.
> 
> But hey, lots of people still consider Emmitt Smith a better RB than Barry Sanders, right...?


You just proved how you biased you are against Brady. So if Brady plays four more seasons at his current pace he will break Manning's all time records because it will be out of longevity LOL. Manning has 3 seasons on Brady.

So by your logic, the only reason MAnning has better numbers if because of longevity LOL. That is such terrible logic.

if Brady played 4 or 5 more seasons and barley beats Manning that would be the case but if he plays one more season or just as many seasons as Manning then its not. 

But it just goes to show the hoops you are jumping through to try to claim Manning is better and to discredit Brady.

You have zero credibility with that kind of logic


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> You just proved how you biased you are against Brady. So if Brady plays four more seasons at his current pace he will break Manning's all time records because it will be out of longevity LOL. Manning has 3 seasons on Brady.
> 
> So by your logic, the only reason MAnning has better numbers if because of longevity LOL. That is such terrible logic.
> 
> ...


No, I just crunched the numbers. Peyton has played 41 more games than Brady. Brady will need to play 50+ games at his current pace to break the yardage record and close to 60 more to break the touchdowns record.

If you break someone's record because you played more games than them while they averaged more of that stat on a game-by-game basis, then you did it out of longevity.

Not really a difficult concept to digest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Brady might break his wins record but he won't break the yardage mark and probably won't break the TD mark. And again, you keep ignoring the fact Peyton has put up these numbers with no stability around him. I can only think of one other QB that is near that level that had to cope with instability on any consistent basis and still succeed: Favre. Maybe Marino... Again speaks volumes that he is the only real obvious name made in his tenure.
> 
> Peyton has done more with less. Marino did more with less. Favre managed more with almost no offensive names of note around him. Brady got lucky with the same coach, the same system, and a plethora of talent parading through NE. He's good, but he isn't the QB that drags a lackluster team into relevancy.
> 
> Next we're going to start arguing about how Bradshaw is better than Marino or Favre...


You and your stability argument . Brady changes offensive coordinators like he changes underwear. He has not had much stability in that department at all. Not to mention Brady has won superbowls with totally different teams, just because the laundry didnt change doesnt mean the teams didnt. Brady loses his offensive players all the time. So again he doesnt have a lot of stability in that regard.

if Brady at this point had played the same number of seasons as Manning, he would be very close to all of his records. Only reason Manning is ahead is because he has played 3 more seasons than Brady.

No Peyton has not done more than less, Peyton has had way better offenses for the bulk of his career than Brady. Stop with that non sense. Brady has done way more with less on offense. For most of Bradys career espeically early on, he ha no bodies he was throwing to until 2007 when he finally got a great offense

Brady took the same team Bledsoe had and couldnt do anything with and won them a SB. The first 3 patriot SB offenses were a joke and Brady got more out of them than anyone would have. You clearly have no clue what you are talking about


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> 2007 was the one year the pats loaded up on offense.
> 
> But Welker was a star before he came to the Patriots, he was average at best in Miami. Dont act like he was a star before going to the patriots. Chad Johnson sucked , its laughable you would even bring him up. He was washed up when he got to the pats. Edleman was a QB in college, dont act like he was a star WR out of college. Amendola was signed to replace Welker and has been a huge failure in NE. He has not done shit. LOL
> 
> ...



You're the one who dismissed New England's early super bowl defenses because of their total numbers... not me... just enforcing the point you cant ignore them... nice try though...if you look at points per game (My most important Defensive stat) they're top flight every year they won a SB....

Welker was returning punts in Miami... it's kind of a testament to Billicheck to see anything in him and Brady to make something out of him...so ok he was at a bargain price but a bargain talent.... nope

But You're laughing at Gronk, Moss and Hernandez (the player not the idiot off the field), Even Branch was good and a SB MVP himself. Edleman who is much better then Welker and deserves respect.. laugh away bro... now you sound like your minimizing everything New England just to make Brady seem better... I fucking hate them and I wouldn't even do that... 

Chad I get he was irrelevant for them but still scored in the Sb that year... go figure.... 

Amodola is probably just as good as Brandon Stokely or Blair White or Owen Daniels... :draper2

...point is I could dissect many of Manning's receivers too and they wouldn't come out as far ahead of New England's as you're making it out....

edit: 

Now that You mention him....Marino is a guy who had NOBODY to throw to.. like ever...in his career and he put up the numbers he did it's unfathomable... Booker and Duper are not even as good as Edleman and Dem. Thomas.... Montana had Rice at least throughout...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> No, I just crunched the numbers. Peyton has played 41 more games than Brady. Brady will need to play 50+ games at his current pace to break the yardage record and close to 60 more to break the touchdowns record.
> 
> If you break someone's record because you played more games than them while they averaged more of that stat on a game-by-game basis, then you did it out of longevity.
> 
> Not really a difficult concept to digest.


if anyone held on to break the records from longevity it was Manning since the only reason he played was to break the all time records, and he was luckily enough to win the SB. He got benched during the year because he was sucking so much. 

Even when Brady gets to the same number of games exactly Manning has, his numbers will be super close to Mannings and will proven even more how he is better than Manning, and by that time Brady will probably have one or two more rings.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is saying all SBs don't count, but you can say Manning wasn't the reason why the Broncos won the last SB.
> He still has two SBs, no one is taking a SB away from him.
> 
> There were years Manning won MVP and shouldn't have. Not to mention they dont. Just look at all the baseball writers for example that vote for the HOF and a number of them refuse to ever vote for anyone who is on the ballot for the first time.
> ...


You're literally the only person here who thinks that Brady > Manning by a mile, and you haven't done a particularly good job of delineating your reasoning beyond "Well, QB winzzzzz and ringzzzzz!"

You keep referring to "the facts" as if you've actually laid out some sort of case. We just saw Peyton's corpse get dragged to a 12-4 season and a Super Bowl. I'm pretty sure that debunks the idea that QBs are out there singlehandedly winning and losing every game. So, do you have any other arguments that suggest that Brady is better, let alone "miles better" than Manning?

Also, lol @ what appears to be you trying to suggest that voters somehow had 'Brady fatigue' and counteracted that by instead voting for a guy who was literally winning these awards every other year. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao


"peyton hung around after having 4 neck surgeries just to break some records. not to get some more superbowls, but to break records, even though there was a good chance his body could have completely broken down"


like it did last season.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > Brady might break his wins record but he won't break the yardage mark and probably won't break the TD mark. And again, you keep ignoring the fact Peyton has put up these numbers with no stability around him. I can only think of one other QB that is near that level that had to cope with instability on any consistent basis and still succeed: Favre. Maybe Marino... Again speaks volumes that he is the only real obvious name made in his tenure.
> ...


...... And yet his coach is the same. The drafting system is unchanged. He has still been given more weapons.... You know what I'm done. Wht being uo dacts when it's going to be hand waved away because it doesn't fit the Brady fanclubs agenda.

Get back to me when Brady takes four coaches to the Superbowl, with four different types of teams, with very few elite weapons around him. Then we can put Brady in the discussion with Manning. Put Manning or guys like Marino and Favre in that stable of a position and there's be no argument for Brady by anyone. Though not like many outside of the Boston area actually have Brady in the discussion.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> if anyone held on to break the records from longevity it was Manning since the only reason he played was to break the all time records, and he was luckily enough to win the SB. He got benched during the year because he was sucking so much.
> 
> Even when Brady gets to the same number of games exactly Manning has, his numbers will be super close to Mannings and will proven even more how he is better than Manning, and by that time Brady will probably have one or two more rings.


He got benched because he was injured. Not that he was playing particularly well, but without those injuries, he wasn't coming off the field. (Of course, without those injuries, that Chiefs meltdown doesn't happen, but that's neither here nor there.)

Using the combined average of Brady's three most recent seasons as a template, when Brady catches up to Peyton in games played, he'll likely be somewhere in the ballpark of 2,600 yards and 31 TDs behind him. I don't know that I'd call that "super close." And if you want to argue that Peyton held on for a year too long to try to pad his stats, that just widens the gap between the two since Peyton basically wasted a year, playing some of his least productive football ever, and the margin is still pretty wide.

Wait, LMFAO. I fucked up. I was only looking at Peyton's Indy stats. :lmao

Brady will have played as many games as Peyton has in his career, and he won't even have as many passing yards and touchdowns as Peyton had _before he came to Denver_. :lmao

Jesus fucking Christ. :lmao

So, yeah. Suffice to say, Brady's not touching those records. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> You're the one who dismissed New England's early super bowl defenses because of their total numbers... not me... just enforcing the point you cant ignore them... nice try though...if you look at points per game (My most important Defensive stat) they're top flight every year they won a SB....
> 
> Welker was returning punts in Miami... it's kind of a testament to Billicheck to see anything in him and Brady to make something out of him...so ok he was at a bargain price but a bargain talent.... nope
> 
> ...




The patriots defense has nothing to do with Brady's numbers on offense or how he didnt have any star players to throw to and still got great offensive numbers.
That is why I am dismissing their defense because its irrelevant to Bradys offensive numbers.

Yes exactly, Welker was just a returner in Miami so dont act like he was some super star WR the pats signed for Brady. BB did his typical value thing and Brady made him great.
Its not like when the pats signed Randy Moss knowing how great Moss would be. Welker was def. bargain basement value deal for BB. 

Im not laughing at Gronk or Hernandez, nice straw man argument. 
As for Branch id hardly call him a star. The SB was the game of his life. But as a WR he was average at best. You act like he is as good as someone like Randy Moss or Marvin Harrison or Reggie Wayne.

I also think its funny pretty much every player you named but Branch is from the more recent patriot teams and not the older ones who they didnt even try to give Brady any offense but he was still able to put up good offensive stats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom Brady's first great season came in 2007 when he had Randy Moss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> He got benched because he was injured. Not that he was playing particularly well, but without those injuries, he wasn't coming off the field. (Of course, without those injuries, that Chiefs meltdown doesn't happen, but that's neither here nor there.)
> 
> Using the combined average of Brady's three most recent seasons as a template, when Brady catches up to Peyton in games played, he'll likely be somewhere in the ballpark of 2,600 yards and 31 TDs behind him. I don't know that I'd call that "super close." And if you want to argue that Peyton held on for a year too long to try to pad his stats, that just widens the gap between the two since Peyton basically wasted a year, playing some of his least productive football ever, and the margin is still pretty wide.
> 
> ...


He was not injured they just claimed that because they did not want to say they were benching him. It was for his pride. 


If you want to see how Brady can catch Manning go here.


http://blog.masslive.com/patriots/2016/02/if_peyton_manning_retires_how.html

all-time passing yards
Manning: 71,940
Brady: 58,028

Brady trails by 13,912 yards here. Going by his career average (4,144.85), Brady would need to play 3.36 more seasons to break the record. So either three great seasons or four good ones.


All-time passing touchdowns
Manning: 539
Brady: 428

The difference is 111 touchdowns. At a rate of 30.6 touchdowns per season, Brady would likely need four seasons to eclipse this mark. However, Brady's numbers pre-2007 may throw off projections a bit here. He averaged 24.5 touchdowns a year as a starter through 2006. Over his past eight seasons, Brady has averaged 35.1 touchdowns, which means that three seasons of Brady as his best may be enough (but that's asking a lot of a player that will be 41 at the time).

Wins (Regular season)
Manning: 186
Brady: 172

Brady needs 14 here, which is a tough task in one season. But if Brady plays two more healthy seasons, this mark will almost assuredly fall. (The Patriots would have to have losing records both years for Brady to fail to break it.)


Largest career TD-INT differential: 
Manning: 288
Brady: 278

Even a mediocre (26 TD, 15 INT) season would put Brady over the top. The only concern here is if Brady happens to hang on for a number of bad years late in his career. It's unlikely, but possible.


Fourth-quarter comebacks

Manning: 45

Brady: 38

While this one may be considered more Brady's MO, Manning actually has a strong hold on this category. Over 14 active seasons, Brady has averaged 2.7 fourth-quarter comebacks in the regular season. Barring a late-career run, Brady would have to play around three more full seasons to close that gap without a drop-off.

Game-winning drives
Manning: 56
Brady: 48

Once again, 3.43

Records you may have though Manning held but didn't: Pass attempts (Favre, 10,169), completions (Favre, 6,300), Pick sixes (Favre, 31),

If Brady keeps going at his same pace he will come very close if not breaking Manning's records in 3 or 4 years. IF Brady plays that long


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wait, nvm. I was looking at the wrong thing for a second. I had it right he first time.

So, when Brady catches up in games, he'll be about 2,600 yards and 31 TDs behind Peyton. And that's with Peyton "hanging on too long" and playing this past season.

If he had just retired before this season, the gap would have been wider. When Brady plays his 256th game (where Manning was at coming into the season), he'll be about 4,000 yards and 41 TDs short of where Peyton was coming into this season.

Like I said. Longevity.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Magic said:


> Tom Brady's first great season came in 2007 when he had Randy Moss.


2002 was his first great year.

You dont even know what you are talking about.

He led the lead in Tds and was 6th in passing yards.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Wait, nvm. I was looking at the wrong thing for a second. I had it right he first time.
> 
> So, when Brady catches up in games, he'll be about 2,600 yards and 31 TDs behind Peyton. And that's with Peyton "hanging on too long" and playing this past season.
> 
> ...


He will be able one season worth of stats behind him, and Manning played most of his career at home in a dome where as Brady played outside which is a huge advantage for Manning.

But keep spinning it how ever you want to try and claim Manning was better. Its cute


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was not injured they just claimed that because they did not want to say they were benching him. It was for his pride.


I was at all the games. :mj4

Peyton was on the injury report in the week leading up to the Chiefs game for the exact injuries that he ended up missing time for.

If they were benching him because they thought he sucked, full stop, they wouldn't have gone back to him for the playoffs. Brock had been playing better. That's not really arguable.

And to be honest, even though Peyton wasn't exactly a world-beater in the playoffs, I don't think they win that Super Bowl with Osweiler in there.




> If you want to see how Brady can catch Manning go here.
> 
> http://blog.masslive.com/patriots/2016/02/if_peyton_manning_retires_how.html
> 
> ...


I literally just broke these numbers down for you. Counting his last eight seasons is ridiculous. I really hope you don't need me to explain why.

Going off the past three seasons is a more accurate baseline, which puts him at roughly 275 yards and an even 2 TDs per game.



> Wins (Regular season)
> Manning: 186
> Brady: 172
> 
> Brady needs 14 here, which is a tough task in one season. But if Brady plays two more healthy seasons, this mark will almost assuredly fall. (The Patriots would have to have losing records both years for Brady to fail to break it.)


QB winzzzzzzz!



> Largest career TD-INT differential:
> Manning: 288
> Brady: 278
> 
> Even a mediocre (26 TD, 15 INT) season would put Brady over the top. The only concern here is if Brady happens to hang on for a number of bad years late in his career. It's unlikely, but possible.


This is the one spot where Brady actually has a valid argument. He's done a tremendous job throughout his career at limiting turnovers. 

In a way, that's kind of the trade-off when you prioritize ball security over big plays. Peyton throws for more yards and touchdowns; Brady avoids turning the ball over.

There are arguments in favor of each. YMMV.



> Fourth-quarter comebacks
> 
> Manning: 45
> 
> ...


I'm not sure either of those has to be an either/or comparison. They're both obviously great at leading comebacks and 2-minute drills. If we're going to treat it as a counting stat, the biggest decider will ultimately be how many opportunities each guy gets. That's less than ideal. I'd just leave it at they're both great.



> Records you may have though Manning held but didn't: Pass attempts (Favre, 10,169), completions (Favre, 6,300), Pick sixes (Favre, 31),


I didn't just start following football in 2013, so no, I did not think Peyton had any of those records. Favre has pretty much every counting stat record. On a related note, Favre started more games than any player in NFL history. 33 more games than any QB. He was also a gunslinger of the highest magnitude. Of course he has all the records — good and bad.



> If Brady keeps going at his same pace he will come very close if not breaking Manning's records in 3 or 4 years. IF Brady plays that long


Yes, and as we have established, it will be a byproduct of Brady simply having played mores games than Peyton, since when Brady overtakes Manning in games played, he'll still be quite a ways off from either of the two major records.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> He will be able one season worth of stats behind him, and Manning played most of his career at home in a dome where as Brady played outside which is a huge advantage for Manning.
> 
> But keep spinning it how ever you want to try and claim Manning was better. Its cute


Obviously, Peyton is just a dome QB.

Sure explains why he just set all the single-season passing records a few years ago in Denver. eyton


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The patriots defense has nothing to do with Brady's numbers on offense or how he didnt have any star players to throw to and still got great offensive numbers.
> That is why I am dismissing their defense because its irrelevant to Bradys offensive numbers.
> 
> Yes exactly, Welker was just a returner in Miami so dont act like he was some super star WR the pats signed for Brady. BB did his typical value thing and Brady made him great.
> ...


- The Defense has So much to do with the game flow and the production of the offense it's basic football knowledge. Extremely important when trying to keep games close and win with clutch plays. Basically how NE won most of their Sb's and why Tom Brady is in this convo....Or Is it the rings....or the numbers or both, when all can be easily broken down and explained. Does Brady get favorable percentage of credit for their success... yes he should but pro football is the end all be all of team games...Everyone gets a share and the consistency around him is unmatched... how can you deny this...a few OC changes? The offensive system had stayed primarily the same since Hernandez left the team...

-You said most of my examples were laughable.... here were my Examples: 

Gronk, Edleman, Hernandez, Moss, Branch, Welker, Johnson, and Amendola... 

Ocho is the only one I would confuse as laughable but not because his talent... all I said was good about Branch but still very capable and he has an MVP to prove it....

but Ok :nice 

I also fail to see the all these Stars that Manning had that he didn't help make himself... I don't recall Wayne or Harrison being huge *star* receivers out of college either. Unlike Hernandez and Gronk. 

but I don't really care about the hype or how much of a "Star" a player is, it's whatever you make out of them, production wise. Another reason why I think both are great ... is they make others better. Doesn't the fact that NE won those SB with marginal receivers undermine your argument and reinforce mine? As well as the fact Brady never cracked top 5 every year they won the SB in the early years. In 2005 he led the league in passing...guess who got the ring.... I dunno But I feel like I'm treading water in this conversation so I'm going outside for a while...


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Looks like Langford is the future in Chicago. Bears will not resign Forte


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Looks like Langford is the future in Chicago. Bears will not resign Forte


He should have a slew of teams ready to make a go at him. The Dallas Cowboys in particular seem like a great fit. Houston has the offense to do it if they cut Foster who can never stay healthy. The Giants could certainly use a productive back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Looks like Langford is the future in Chicago. Bears will not resign Forte


:mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Forte to NE imminent


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Forte has said that he wants to go to a contender, so that kind of limits things.

New England or Houston would probably make the most sense. Maybe Buffalo, if shit really hits the fan with Shady. Dallas could be in the mix too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think Dallas wants to give money to a 30 yr old RB. He'd be perfect for NE.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I can see Jerry shellin out for Forte. We're in win now mode and he's a win now RB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Doug Martin is younger and will probably cost about the same. Forte is a far superior receiver, Martin is younger. I don't know how much Forte's ability has diminished. Haven't paid much attention to him this past year.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I understand not breaking the bank on him but to not even attempt to negotiate a contract with him is inexcusable. I don't care about his age. He still performed at a high level and was a leader of that team. 1,300 yards from scrimmage in 13 games this past season...his time is not at an end yet, just at an end with the Bears.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I see him with a team like the pats since he wants to go to a contender. At his age I do what is best for me in this situation even if it means going to a non contender if the money is right.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

No one is going to fret over not signing a 30 year old RB. Doesn't matter who they are/were, it's a proven fact that they will never be the same. Forte probably had no desire to play another season with Cutler, anyways.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Redskins will sign Forte
Redskins will sign Alshon Jeffery
Redskins will sign Eric Berry
Redskins will sign Danny Trevathan

:bird:bird:bird:bird


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think Denver is going to sorely miss Trevathon. Miller and Ware can't run wild without multiple insurance policies at LB


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Redskins will sign Forte
> Redskins will sign Alshon Jeffery
> Redskins will sign Eric Berry
> Redskins will sign Danny Trevathan
> ...


Redskins will still have Kirk Cousins as their starting QB and Jay Gruden as their head coach and, thus, will never accomplish anything of note.

:bird



Stax Classic said:


> I think Denver is going to sorely miss Trevathon. Miller and Ware can't run wild without multiple insurance policies at LB


Yeah, I hope the Broncos keep Trevathan. They've shown the ability to find diamonds in the rough in the past (Trevathan was a 6th round pick; Marshall was a former 5th round pick who was cut by the Jaguars; Wesley Woodyard was a UDFA), but Trevathan is particularly valuable because of his coverage skills. Without Danny out there, all of a sudden, some of those monster TEs that other top AFC teams have become a total mismatch.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I would not mind a player like Trevathan. 

We need to use our space to land some impact players similar to how New England did with their last championship. They lost them all the next season, but still. 

How does the Broncos schedule look for next season?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Redskins will still have Kirk Cousins as their starting QB and Jay Gruden as their head coach and, thus, will never accomplish anything of note.
> 
> :bird


But... I like both those guys. 

How awesome is that smiley though?

:bird



Kuja said:


> How does the Broncos schedule look for next season?


SHOCKINGLY easy.

Home: Kansas City, Oakland, San Diego, Houston, Indianapolis, Atlanta, Carolina, New England

Away: Kansas City, Oakland, San Diego, Jacksonville, Tennessee, New Orleans, Tampa Bay, Cincinnati


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Gruden is pretty awful, Kirk is not even an average QB or at least not what you need to win games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> SHOCKINGLY easy.
> 
> Home: Kansas City, Oakland, San Diego, Houston, Indianapolis, Atlanta, Carolina, New England
> 
> Away: Kansas City, Oakland, San Diego, Jacksonville, Tennessee, New Orleans, Tampa Bay, Cincinnati


eyton

So, five of the six AFC playoff teams from this past season (including one team twice), the Super Bowl runner-up, a team that for all intents and purposes would have been in the playoffs last year with a healthy QB, and rising threats in the Raiders (twice) and, to a lesser degree, Falcons and Bucs.

Yeah, that's not exactly a walk in the park. Even the Chargers, Jaguars and Saints can be dangerous, depending on the week. Only easy-breezy game on there is the Titans.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh c'mon now. You're making every team in the league sound like they're a threat. I know anything can happen on any given week, but for a defending Super Bowl Champion, that's not exactly what I'd call a grinder schedule. The toughest games there (excluding Cincy) are all at home.

In comparison, here's Washington's opponents:

Home: Dallas, NY Giants, Philadelphia, Green Bay, Minnesota, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Carolina

Away: Dallas, NY Giants, Philadelphia, Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Cincinnati, Arizona

Absolutely BRUTAL. But hey, that's what we get for winning the division. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Oh c'mon now. You're making every team in the league sound like they're a threat. I know anything can happen on any given week, but for a defending Super Bowl Champion, that's not exactly what I'd call a grinder schedule. The toughest games there (excluding Cincy) are all at home.
> 
> In comparison, here's Washington's opponents:
> 
> ...


Redskins have a tough schedule next year because they draw the AFC North, which is one of the few divisions with two really strong teams. Apart from that, their schedule isn't all that much harder than the Broncos.

Both play the Panthers at home and Bengals on the road. Broncos also play the Patriots, Chiefs (twice), Texans and Colts. Redskins also play the Cardinals, Steelers, Packers and Vikings. If the Cowboys turn around and have a really good season again, that will change the dynamic. Same with if the Raiders have the kind of breakout season they've been trending towards.

Do the Redskins have a tougher schedule? Sure. Is it especially brutal? Not really. They play the Bears, Lions, Ravens and Browns, on top of getting six games against a pretty rough looking NFC East.

But at any rate, I wasn't saying that the Broncos had the hardest schedule of any team. Just saying that on paper, it's far from a walk in the park.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ravens are going to be a lot better next year imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Guys... GB has the 29th toughest SoS next year :sodone

the NFC North plays the AFC South and NFC East 

Even MIN playing CAR and ARI has the 17th hardest SoS

GB 's toughest opponents are like SEA, MIN, and IND :harden


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@RetepAdam. I appreciate the class in your responses. I was hoping to not get involved in a similar Brady vs. Manning battle in terms of who had the tougher schedule. :lol

@Stax Classic what source are you using for that? It seems different everywhere I go.



Magic said:


> Ravens are going to be a lot better next year imo.


Agreed. They just had far too many injuries to overcome and with an easier schedule next year, no doubt that they could make a run at the division. AFC North seems up in the air to me. Injuries can always hit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Strength of schedule means dick. One off season can make a team fall off a cliff, or make them leaps and bounds better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Read on rotoworld that Forte might not get 4 mil/year. Definitely a Patriot.

Also found out Lamar Miller is a FA. I'd take him for the right price.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

was rooting for Broncos cuz they defeated Patriots :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I was actually going off of memory and was somewhat off @Corey , GB has the easiest SoS going of of this year's record, only possible because CHI and DET play GB



> *2015 records of teams’ 2016 opponents:*
> 1. (tie) San Francisco: 142-114, .555
> (tie) Atlanta Falcons: 142-114, .555
> 3. St. Louis Rams: 141-115, .551
> ...


14-2 incoming :sodone


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> eyton
> 
> So, five of the six AFC playoff teams from this past season (including one team twice), the Super Bowl runner-up, a team that for all intents and purposes would have been in the playoffs last year with a healthy QB, and rising threats in the Raiders (twice) and, to a lesser degree, Falcons and Bucs.
> 
> Yeah, that's not exactly a walk in the park. Even the Chargers, Jaguars and Saints can be dangerous, depending on the week. Only easy-breezy game on there is the Titans.


Titans and Broncos! Me and you will have fisticuffs that week! Both will end in failure for me. 

I wonder if the Broncos and Pats will battle over the top seed again. They might have an easier schedule, not sure. Then again, maybe another team will rise up, like the Steelers and take the top seeds. 

Maybe even Cincy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wondering if NE is going to field offers for Jimmy G since we have no 1st rounder. Not saying he would get a 1st but maybe a 2nd. I don't know what we really have with the kid but I'm almost positive he isn't another Cassel/Mallet/Hoyer tier QB. 

Blount/Amendola could both be gone. Other than that not sure. Mayo I could see getting released.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

Joff said:


> Wondering if NE is going to field offers for Jimmy G since we have no 1st rounder. Not saying he would get a 1st but maybe a 2nd. I don't know what we really have with the kid but I'm almost positive he isn't another Cassel/Mallet/Hoyer tier QB.
> 
> Blount/Amendola could both be gone. Other than that not sure. Mayo I could see getting released.


How much do you think Mayo has left in the tank? He has been up and down with injuries the last few seasons. Blount depends on the situation with Lewis.


I had no idea they were about to lose Amendola. I think he still has value for many teams.

I never imagined they would discard Wilfork, though. Pats will axe anyone other than Brady and Gronk.


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Here ya go... To all the pathetic Petyon Manning marks out there, Go Pats!!!
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...over-up-alleged-in-new-york-daily-news-report

Brady is the G.O.A.T.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 22, 2008)

I love Peyton even more if he teabagged that chick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

had the dark lord tea bagged her she wouldn't have complained but asked for seconds instead

:brady5


that's my qb wens


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Joff said:


> Wondering if NE is going to field offers for Jimmy G since we have no 1st rounder. Not saying he would get a 1st but maybe a 2nd. I don't know what we really have with the kid but I'm almost positive he isn't another Cassel/Mallet/Hoyer tier QB.
> 
> Blount/Amendola could both be gone. Other than that not sure. Mayo I could see getting released.


There's almost no regular season tape on him, so I don't think there's any chance they could possibly get a first for him. There just isn't anywhere near enough hype around him to swing that.

Mayyyyyybe a second? I mean, he went in the second round. I think a team would trade a second-round pick for him if they were looking at drafting a QB in the second round as the alternative, but other than that, I think teams would say "We can probably get a good player at another position in the second."

As for where he compares to guys they've had in the past, he obviously came in with higher stock than guys like Hoyer and Cassel... comparable to Mallett, maybe, though I think there are teams who really coveted Mallett's physical skills. It's hard to know what a guy really is, though, until you see him out there for a few weeks against real NFL defenses. Remember when the Seahawks gave Matt Flynn all that money?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

NFL.com's top 5 teams with the most anticipated cap space:

5. Seahawks
4. Buccaneers
3. Bears
2. Jaguars
1. Raiders

Oakland all of a sudden becomes a place players would want go to now, right? You'd think that way at least after some of their success this year. Also no reason for the Bears not to resign Jeffery. Same goes for the Bucs and Martin.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sexton_Sells said:


> Here ya go... To all the pathetic Petyon Manning marks out there, Go Pats!!!
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...over-up-alleged-in-new-york-daily-news-report
> 
> Brady is the G.O.A.T.


Yeah, this was brought up on an ESPN show 10 or so years ago. Why is it newsworthy again? Although then, they said he put his bare ass on her head, no genitals (which the thought of it is hilarious).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> NFL.com's top 5 teams with the most anticipated cap space:
> 
> 5. Seahawks
> 4. Buccaneers
> ...


Well, for one, it depends on whether or not Alshon and Don't Call Me Muscle Hamster actually want to return to their respective teams. If the answer is yes, I think Alshon will get a deal done for sure since his value is pretty easy to peg. Doug Martin, on the other hand, could end up walking if he asks for too much. Hard to break the bank for RBs these days — especially RBs who took two years off between good seasons.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Imagine if Oakland made a massive offer and got Von Miller. Him on one side with Mack on the other. YIKES

Won't happen, but still.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Imagine if Oakland made a massive offer and got Von Miller. Him on one side with Mack on the other. YIKES
> 
> Won't happen, but still.


They could always just bring Aldon Smith back now that his suspension has been served and hope that he's still the player he was in San Francisco.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> There's almost no regular season tape on him, so I don't think there's any chance they could possibly get a first for him. There just isn't anywhere near enough hype around him to swing that.
> 
> Mayyyyyybe a second? I mean, he went in the second round. I think a team would trade a second-round pick for him if they were looking at drafting a QB in the second round as the alternative, but other than that, I think teams would say "We can probably get a good player at another position in the second."
> 
> As for where he compares to guys they've had in the past, he obviously came in with higher stock than guys like Hoyer and Cassel... comparable to Mallett, maybe, though I think there are teams who really coveted Mallett's physical skills. It's hard to know what a guy really is, though, until you see him out there for a few weeks against real NFL defenses. Remember when the Seahawks gave Matt Flynn all that money?


teams get desperate and overpay sometimes. the dark lord is playing another 2-3 years imo. I'd like to see him play in a real game to see how he looks in meaningful action but might not get a chance to.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I remember hearing Denver and SF fans fight over Von vs Aldon


what could have been for SF and Aldon had both parties not gone full retard


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Joff said:


> teams get desperate and overpay sometimes. the dark lord is playing another 2-3 years imo. I'd like to see him play in a real game to see how he looks in meaningful action but might not get a chance to.


That's fan talk.

When's the last time a backup QB with less than 50 career passes was traded for a first round pick?

Maybe if Brady misses a few games, he could up his value over the course of the next season, but nothing's going to happen between now and the draft that would make a team feel compelled to give up a first round pick for a largely unproven asset when they could get a player with (likely) comparable value for much, much cheaper.



Joff said:


> I remember hearing Denver and SF fans fight over Von vs Aldon
> 
> 
> what could have been for SF and Aldon had both parties not gone full retard


I think it's safe to say we won that one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Von vs Willis maybe, Aldon? :ti

Bears looking to trade Bennett if he holds out


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully the Panthers get a legit #2 option at wide receiver. Alshon Jeffery would be nice!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Hopefully the Panthers get a legit #2 option at wide receiver. Alshon Jeffery would be nice!


Alshon Jeffery is better than Kelvin Benjamin, tbh.

If they could pick up Tyler Boyd in the second round, I think he'd be a nice fit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Redskins have a tough schedule next year because they draw the AFC North, which is one of the few divisions with two really strong teams. Apart from that, their schedule isn't all that much harder than the Broncos.
> 
> Both play the Panthers at home and Bengals on the road. Broncos also play the Patriots, Chiefs (twice), Texans and Colts. Redskins also play the Cardinals, Steelers, Packers and Vikings. If the Cowboys turn around and have a really good season again, that will change the dynamic. Same with if the Raiders have the kind of breakout season they've been trending towards.
> 
> ...


Raiders going 12-4 next season with a deep playoff run would be fun to see and a Cinderella story all the same.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Alshon Jeffery is better than Kelvin Benjamin, tbh.
> 
> If they could pick up Tyler Boyd in the second round, I think he'd be a nice fit.


Then Alshon can be the number one then! :usangle I like Boyd but I'm tired of relying on rookies.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Then Alshon can be the number one then! :usangle I like Boyd but I'm tired of relying on rookies.


I mean, there's a difference between relying on rookie WRs and relying on shitty WRs. The last good WR the Panthers drafted before Benjamin (who I'm honestly not even all that sold on until he proves he can catch more than 50% of his targets) was Steve Smith in 2001.

Watch some tape on him, though. You might like what you see.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I finally found a list of the top first year candidates for the Hall of Fame next year.

LaDainian Tomlinson
Jason Taylor
Brian Dawkins
Donovan McNabb
Chad Johnson
Hines Ward

LT is probably the only one that has a shot to go first ballot, but even that is a bit shaky. I'd say probably everyone on this list gets in eventually except for McNabb. As much as I can't stand Ward, he's known as one of the toughest receivers out there. Dawkins was incredible. Taylor & Ocho both have the numbers and All-Pro selections to back it up, but Johnson will probably have a long wait if they do put him in.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> I finally found a list of the top first year candidates for the Hall of Fame next year.
> 
> LaDainian Tomlinson
> Jason Taylor
> ...


We talking about the same LaDainian Tomlinson here?

Because the one I'm talking about is 5th all-time in yards from scrimmage and 3rd all-time in all-purpose TDs, to go with being a 3-time All-Pro and 1-time league MVP (for a season where he set the single-season rushing TD record and received more MVP votes than any RB since Walter Peyton in 1977).

That LaDainian Tomlinson is virtually a lock to be a first-ballot selection.

I think Marshall Faulk is probably as good a comparison for Tomlinson as you'll find, except Tomlinson had a higher peak and finished with better career numbers. Faulk was a first-ballot selection.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh I absolutely think he's on first ballot. Wasn't slighting him at all. I just can't predict what that committee is going to do when I look at Warner & Davis being left out still (even if TD only had 4 seasons). Just put all three of them in next year and we'll call it a deal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anybody following this Manning case from 20 years ago. 

eyton


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.arrowheadpride.com/2016/...y-alex-smith-is-the-nfls-best-looking-qb-good


this is some bs brehs


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a lol comparison. plus Brady has about 100 times cooler life and better career than Smith
:lel


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Joff said:


> http://www.arrowheadpride.com/2016/...y-alex-smith-is-the-nfls-best-looking-qb-good
> 
> 
> this is some bs brehs












This is the kind of shit you talk about when you don't win the Super Bowl? :duck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> This is the kind of shit you talk about when you don't win the Super Bowl? :duck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

First of all Smith wouldn't crack my top 5 list. Let alone #1 over Brady. Alex has a good facial structure but based on the full criteria I'm confused as to how he was able to pull this off. If you factor in style, versatility, and hair it's a blowout lel. Alex Smith has the same hair in every photo I've seen. 

My personal top 5 would be

1) Brady
2) Rodgers
3) Cutler
4) Cam
5) Tannehill 


no **** of course 

:brady5


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

needs more :kaep

My old sig :sodone


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Can a semi-relevant player please get arrested so this thread can stop debating the top 5 best-looking QBs


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Godway said:


> Can a semi-relevant player please get arrested so this thread can stop debating the top 5 best-looking QBs












:justsaying


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Brady
Garoppolo
Rodgers
Cam




































****


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I was just going by starters but Jimmy has a case over Brady if we're factoring in everyone. It's insane that the most attractive player in the league for the last decade+ might not even be the most attractive on his team or at his position anymore 

I'll break it down and give my honest opinion. Brady is obviously closer to my heart but this will an eye test 





















Believe it or not the biggest edge I give Jimmy is his chin. Brady's biggest flaw is his chin, which is total ass. Brady wins facial structure but mainly because Jimmy sort of still has some baby face left. Brady also gets major props for being nearly 40 and still looking great. We're judging prime Jimmy G who has barely been touched in the NFL to Brady who gets mauled by defensive lines and never complains about it roud 

In the end, if it's my daughter and these are just regular guys, I have to go with Brady just because Jimmy has more question marks. At this place in time he might be better looking but I don't know his hair genetics and in 15 years he could go from being a 10 to a 7. Right now his hair is better though. I just look at Brady and he changes his looks year by year but it's never regression. He is also healthier. So Brady edges Jimmy out right now.



Oh yeah I heard the Pats were interested in Sano which is pretty much a lateral move either way.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Real talk: It might actually be Jimmy G. :side:

Also, his name is still Sanu. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

^^Holy shit @Joff, post of the year mate.


Brady
Jimmy G
Edelman
Amendola
Gronk

Patriots by far the overall most handsome team in NFL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Talk out of Niners Land is that the team is looking to re-sign Reggie Bush and Anquan Boldin. 

:faint: :sodone


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

SB50 was a shit match compared to 49. Pats vs Hawks was a fucking intense seesaw game with two excellent quarterbacks and Butler making the save was like Tim Howard blocking a surefire penalty in a soccer match.

SB50 was a baseball game where the only way Peyton would win and tie up with his more popular bro Eli was for Cam Newton to outchoke him. Hope he drowns in pizza sauce personally delivered by papa john.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Mayo retired


the only thing related to mayonnaise i don't hate


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Joff said:


> Mayo retired
> 
> 
> the only thing related to mayonnaise i don't hate


All these great players are retiring early now to preserve health. Basically playing they're rookie contract and then resigning a one time fat contract for 4-5 years and then calling it quits. I have a feeling after all the retirements that the NFL and NCAA will look to change the 3 year requirement to either 2 years or one and done. I think the trend will continue for years to come after all the concussion and CTE talk blows over. Mayo, Willis, Lynch, Johnson, and many others will follow their foot steps trying to preserve their health over the game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Legend797 said:


> All these great players are retiring early now to preserve health. Basically playing they're rookie contract and then resigning a one time fat contract for 4-5 years and then calling it quits. I have a feeling after all the retirements that the NFL and NCAA will look to change the 3 year requirement to either 2 years or one and done. I think the trend will continue for years to come after all the concussion and CTE talk blows over. Mayo, Willis, Lynch, Johnson, and many others will follow their foot steps trying to preserve their health over the game.


Those guys left early while they were still elite players. Mayo has gone down with season ending injuries in 3 straight seasons and is a shell of his pre 2013 form. This doesn't hurt NE much cause Collins and Hightower are both terrific.

I get the overall bigger point you're making and agree. More kids are going to get into soccer and basketball in the US... hopefully hockey but it's expensive as shit


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

No way. Take a look at Mayo stats once they actually started starting him again. 34 Tackles, 4 TFL, and 1 Sack in his last 8 games. He was also only playing roughly 65% of snaps at that time too. Mayo still has it. Issue is his contract was going to have him cut (Collins/Hightower are cheaper and just as good) and ofc, he's a Pat for life. Future health probably had a lot to do with it too. 


Btw hottest player in the NFL? LOL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck man, I just threw my boxers at the screen :romo


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Really can't wait for the offseason. Few things I'd like to see Dallas do or more or less give out a few guesses.

Re-sign McClain
Sign RG3
Justin Durant just got released recently and I'd like to see him come back
Dump off Hardy
Draft Bosa at 4.

Biggest move i'd like to see Dallas make this off season is sign Forte.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Jared Allen just announced his retirement.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want the Eagles to get a good quarterback, some offensive linemen, some receivers, some corners, some safeties and some linebackers this offseason, we need all of that and a kicker/punter too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Rams just cut James Laurinaitis, Chris Long, and Jared Cook.

Um... alright. I guess they didn't want any veterans at all on the team? 

Oh and Heath Miller retired.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Great, Randy Gregory got himself suspended for 4 games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> The Rams just cut James Laurinaitis, Chris Long, and Jared Cook.
> 
> Um... alright. I guess they didn't want any veterans at all on the team?
> 
> Oh and Heath Miller retired.


Clearing space to make a run at Kevin Durant.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rams doing the smart thing, they have a lot of money to spend now for this offseason that has a lot of talent. Clearly they are trying to make major moves to make them instant contenders since they in LA again now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

If they were serious about being contenders then they should have fired Fisher and moved on.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I wish the worst upon the Rams for many, many, many years to come.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Great, Randy Gregory got himself suspended for 4 games.


We knew the risk. Hopefully we get some reward out of it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kaep demanded a trade


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Gonna be hard with that contract Kaep has with the 49ers. Be intereting if they pick up RG3 if Colin gets traded.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> Sam Bradford thinks he's worth $25 million a year.


:lmao They're giving Sam Bradford a two year, $26 million deal!! The Eagles must REALLY hate their fans.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Arian Foster has been released by the Texans. I like the guy, but he's been so injury prone over the past few years. Truly the Derrick Rose of football. :mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao They're giving Sam Bradford a two year, $26 million deal!! The Eagles must REALLY hate their fans.


I can see why they chose to keep him cause no better options available in free agency but that money is absurd. Bradford is not even worth 18 million, should be making between 4-5 million.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

It's a complete joke to see how much Bradford has made in his career despite doing nothing but getting injured half the time. After the guaranteed money from this new contract, he will have earned $113 million in his short career. The motherfucker is 28 years old and has a 25-37 career record as a starter. WOW


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Corey said:


> It's a complete joke to see how much Bradford has made in his career despite doing nothing but getting injured half the time. After the guaranteed money from this new contract, he will have earned $113 million in his short career. The motherfucker is 28 years old and has a 25-37 career record as a starter. WOW


That is just...mind numbing. Thank god for the rookie pay scale.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Antonio Gates was spotted in Charlotte today! I'm not really sure how much he has left in the tank.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> It's a complete joke to see how much Bradford has made in his career despite doing nothing but getting injured half the time. After the guaranteed money from this new contract, he will have earned $113 million in his short career. The motherfucker is 28 years old and has a 25-37 career record as a starter. WOW


Like Stephan A Smith always says, ''only in america''.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ut And stay out eyton, you're half the player :favre was


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So will ESPN and NFL Network all day today and tomorrow cover Peyton Manning? And maybe even Tuesday? Hell all week.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I wonder what network will land Peyton in broadcasting? More likely ESPN.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Like most legends, I'm sure he'll land some cushiony job as an analyst on NFL Network or ESPN. But the game will never be the same without him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping that our starting QB will be someone other than Brock next year? :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is sad to see Peyton go.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> I wonder what network will land Peyton in broadcasting? More likely ESPN.


If he even goes that route, my guess would be CBS. He's an AFC guy and seems like a natural fit with their crew.

But... Tomorrow is gonna be tough. I sobbed during his Colts farewell speech and definitely will again tomorrow. Watching Peyton throughout his entire pro career has been an absolute honor. Hate that it's over.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping that our starting QB will be someone other than Brock next year? :side:


Nope, I don't believe in the guy either


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> Like most legends, I'm sure he'll land some cushiony job as an analyst on NFL Network or ESPN. But the game will never be the same without him.


We'll get over it. Brady is going to break his records anyway if GRONK stays healthy.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping that our starting QB will be someone other than Brock next year? :side:


As a Chiefs fan, please please please pay that man upwards of 15 million per year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

EDIT: The Redskins just officially released RGIII.

Love Smith heading back to the state of Illinois. Didn't stay unemployed for very long.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs and Niners in trade talks over D'Anthony Thomas. Would like to have DAT back just because of his playmaking ability but we did okay without him down the stretch and into the playoffs. Not sure his body can handle the NFL. 5th round pick for him wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Redskins are fucking CLEANING house today. RGII released, Jason Hatcher cut, Alfred Morris & Darrel Young told they won't be back with the team, Jeron Johnson cut, and Terrance Knighton told he won't be back either.

Big hit on our d-line depth. Obviously Hatcher & Knighton weren't all that young, but they were key in the rotation last year. Johnson being cut was a surprise and now we need safety help even MORE. Biggest disappointment was Young not being brought back. Really liked him as a fullback. Blocked well and could catch out of the backfield. Oh well.

At least now we've got some $$$ to play with. Hosting Chris Long today apparently.

EDIT: They just cut Dashon Goldson too! Good lord we have no one in the secondary. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

First big trade went down.

Eagles sending Byron Maxwell & Kiko Alonso to the Dolphins for draft picks (undisclosed)

Maxwell is grossly overpaid and pretty much sucked ass last year iirc. They're apparently "shopping" Murray & Mathews too. Getting rid of those Chip Kelly signings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Peyton's speech was emotional. I'm sad now. :mj2


Life ain't fair, why do we both my favourite players ever gotta retire in the same damn year. :mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> First big trade went down.
> 
> Eagles sending Byron Maxwell & Kiko Alonso to the Dolphins for draft picks (undisclosed)
> 
> Maxwell is grossly overpaid and pretty much sucked ass last year iirc. They're apparently "shopping" Murray & Mathews too. Getting rid of those Chip Kelly signings.


Maxwell is not a bad corner just needs other good corners to play with, I would of kept him. Kiko I understand as he is good when healthy but with early big injuries at a young age the risk is a real scare. I hope they keep Murry and Matthews as the bad offensive line and Chip's system did them in, especially DeMarco.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Corey said:


> The Redskins are fucking CLEANING house today. RGII released, Jason Hatcher cut, Alfred Morris & Darrel Young told they won't be back with the team, Jeron Johnson cut, and Terrance Knighton told he won't be back either.
> 
> Big hit on our d-line depth. Obviously Hatcher & Knighton weren't all that young, but they were key in the rotation last year. Johnson being cut was a surprise and now we need safety help even MORE. Biggest disappointment was Young not being brought back. Really liked him as a fullback. Blocked well and could catch out of the backfield. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Wow.

Let's if Wash can rise from the ashes. Rebuilding after going to the playoffs is a bold move. I think this is a good move for a team that rarely makes good moves. Rebuild now while NYG, Dallas, and Philly are in disarray.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Wow.
> 
> Let's if Wash can rise from the ashes. Rebuilding after going to the playoffs is a bold move. I think this is a good move for a team that rarely makes good moves. Rebuild now while NYG, Dallas, and Philly are in disarray.


Yeah, I believe McCoulghan knows what he's doing but that was a LOT to take in for one day.  Apparently all the moves saved roughly $26.8 million in cap space, so it'll be interesting to see if they're trying to go after one or two big names or an array of people on the bargain like they did last year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Wow.
> 
> Let's if Wash can rise from the ashes. Rebuilding after going to the playoffs is a bold move. I think this is a good move for a team that rarely makes good moves. Rebuild now while NYG, Dallas, and Philly are in disarray.


Its the Redskins they will find a way to mess up. But all joking aside though not saying this will happen but its early in the offseason and if the Eagles makes some smart moves it could put them in the division hunt next season. I mean all the teams could make moves this offseason that could put them right back in it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rocketmansid said:


> Its the Redskins they will find a way to mess up. But all joking aside though not saying this will happen but its early in the offseason and if the Eagles makes some smart moves it could put them in the division hunt next season. I mean all the teams could make moves this offseason that could put them right back in it.


yeah NFC East is totally up for grabs. I can't remember it ever being this bad.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If the dark lord is to be suspended I will be boycotting the nfl for 4 weeks


just letting everyone know. you have to stand by your man through the good and bad times.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

And eagles trade DeMarco Murray to Titans.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Murray to the Titans is HUGE! Will be very interested to hear if it was draft picks or players they gave up. Either way, Tennessee literally has to take Tunsil with the 1st pick now unless someone offers a blockbuster deal they can't refuse (but I don't think that'll happen). Have a franchise QB and RB to protect and block for.

Mariota, Murray, DGB, and Kendall Wright. That offense will be pretty fun next year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Alfred Morris and maybe also RG3 to the Broncos, plz.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kaep > RG3 :rg3 retep, Virgil Green might be the one person who could set him straight, long time room/house mates in college


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:kaep to Dallas

let :garrett forge :kaep into the goat


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> :kaep > RG3 :rg3 retep, Virgil Green might be the one person who could set him straight, long time room/house mates in college


I mean, I'd also be okay with that. Elway reportedly likes Kaep, and I used to before he turned into so much of a fuckboy. Could easily be talked into rooting for him again.

I just want to see RG3 get his career back on track wherever he ends up. Would be cool if it was here.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate Denver. I hate Von Miller and how he constantly does jackassery things and racks up more personal foul penalties (Like completely blindsiding Alex Smith way after the whistle) than any other player in the league. Hell he doubles up the guy in second. I hate Aqib Talib and his eye pokes and facemasks. I hate TJ Ward and his sucker punches to Jeremy Maclin. I hate Malik Jackson too but I don't think he will be back.

In conclusion, I'm sad Peyton Manning had to be associated with those guys. That is all. I will miss you Peyton. I still hate you Denver.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Murray to the Titans is HUGE! Will be very interested to hear if it was draft picks or players they gave up. Either way, Tennessee literally has to take Tunsil with the 1st pick now unless someone offers a blockbuster deal they can't refuse (but I don't think that'll happen). Have a franchise QB and RB to protect and block for.
> 
> Mariota, Murray, DGB, and Kendall Wright. That offense will be pretty fun next year.


I think taking a left tackle early this year with the top picks makes zero sense for the Titans. Taylor Lewan was a high draft pick and the 11th overall to be exact. You don't draft that high and give up already. Keep him at left tackle and spend the money since there is cap space to do so to find another offensive tackle in free agency. Joey Bosa out of Ohio State Univ, or Ramsey out of Florida State. Those are players that this team needs on defense. Mariota has great mobility and can make plays happen with his feet.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

MrMister said:


> :kaep to Dallas
> 
> let :garrett forge :kaep into the goat


I am surprised Dallas won't make a move towards Alfred Morris, RB. I know there isn't a huge amount of money in Dallas, but they can make room. Morris shouldn't be asking for a ton of money either. He is a proven RB who was part of a transition with Gruden there now that really didn't include his style of play. The Cowboys can get three good years out of him still. Morris was relatively healthy in his career in Washington and put up some strong numbers on an offense that was so up and down. The Cowboys have a strong offensive line, but they need a quality RB, neither McFadden or anyone else in the backfield has put up numbers like Morris the last few years.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> :kaep > RG3 :rg3 retep, Virgil Green might be the one person who could set him straight, long time room/house mates in college


I can't believe how much the Niners have buried all the progress that Harbaugh created. I am still scratching my head over that one. Then Patrick Willis retires and anyone how is a Niners fan I just feel for them. Now, Chip Kelly? If they trade away Colin Kaepernick it would put them behind big time. Unless they see something in the QB's in this draft, I don't see any reason to let go of Colin Kaepernick. Then again, I don't Colin Kaepernick wants to play there. We'll see. Harbaugh did bring in first round busts, Blaine Gabbert from the Jaguars. I think Chip Kelly might be able to do something him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

As a Redskins fan and one who watched Alfred Morris play like a scrub last year, I'd be shocked if anyone got 3 years of production out of him. He was slow to hit the hole, doesn't have great speed even in the open field, and struggles to find the end zone. He doesn't fumble much luckily and he's tough to tackle still, but he's just not the same guy from his rookie season. Will likely fade away into obscurity if GMs are watching his tape.



blackholeson said:


> I think taking a left tackle early this year with the top picks makes zero sense for the Titans. Taylor Lewan was a high draft pick and the 11th overall to be exact. You don't draft that high and give up already. Keep him at left tackle and spend the money since there is cap space to do so to find another offensive tackle in free agency. Joey Bosa out of Ohio State Univ, or Ramsey out of Florida State. Those are players that this team needs on defense. *Mariota has great mobility and can make plays happen with his feet.*


That's not what you want your quarterback to do though. He got hit a LOT last year and already missed games because of injuries. If they think Tunsil is the best player available and if they think he'll make them a better team, they're taking him. They can move Lewan to guard if need be. Similar to Zack Martin in Dallas, who's turned into a perennial Pro Bowler there.

I know everyone's high on Ramsey, but corners just do not go number one in the draft. If they trade down because of a big offer then that's one thing, but that would be a big shock if they went with him. Bosa's stock is falling unfortunately. People have him sliding to possibly 4th with Dallas or lower.

If the Titans have money to play with (which I'm sure they do), then they try and spend that on defense if they're smart. Shitloads of options out there.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I know it was assumed that Megatron would probably retire, he made it official today. The Lions :mj2 :hogan

http://www.detroitlions.com/news/ar...-Johnson/bb88f791-0815-42a1-9195-8786e332a224



Calvin's Statement said:


> “Let me begin by apologizing for making this announcement via a statement and not in person. While I truly respect the significance of this, those who know me best will understand and not be surprised that I choose not to have a press conference for this announcement.
> 
> “After much prayer, thought and discussion with loved ones, I have made the difficult decision to retire from the Lions and pro football. I have played my last game of football.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> I can't believe how much the Niners have buried all the progress that Harbaugh created. I am still scratching my head over that one. Then Patrick Willis retires and anyone how is a Niners fan I just feel for them. Now, Chip Kelly? If they trade away Colin Kaepernick it would put them behind big time. Unless they see something in the QB's in this draft, I don't see any reason to let go of Colin Kaepernick. Then again, I don't Colin Kaepernick wants to play there. We'll see. Harbaugh did bring in first round busts, Blaine Gabbert from the Jaguars. I think Chip Kelly might be able to do something him.


49ers wanted Colin to stay but he wants to leave and I cannot blame him, that franchise is dysfunctional mess at the moment. Looks like we will be seeing the 49ers post Harbaugh again with multiple 5-11and 6-10 seasons. However the 49ers could find something in the draft you never know, a diamond in the rough is always possible. 

I highly doubt Kelly will make Gabber into something, he couldn't do that with Sanchez and Bradford. Foles only had the season he did in 2013 use of McCoy's record breaking season and Jackson having the best season of his career. I think its best though they part ways with Colin and start completely fresh, rebuilding from scratch. Good luck doing it with Chip Kelly though, I agree getting rid of Jim was a bad move and they will regret it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Kobe said:


> I know it was assumed that Megatron would probably retire, he made it official today. The Lions :mj2 :hogan
> 
> http://www.detroitlions.com/news/ar...-Johnson/bb88f791-0815-42a1-9195-8786e332a224


Lol at CJ retiring a day after Peyton. Should of just waited another month, would of been a even bigger deal.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> I mean, I'd also be okay with that. Elway reportedly likes Kaep, and I used to before he turned into so much of a fuckboy. Could easily be talked into rooting for him again.
> 
> I just want to see RG3 get his career back on track wherever he ends up. Would be cool if it was here.


Wouldn't bringing Kaep in though also bring in his hugh contract? Denver is going to need all the cash they have to keep as much players as possible. If the defense falls apart the team is done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure Calvin makes the Hall of Fame:side:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Malik Jackson signs with Jaguars.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tamba will retire as a Chief :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> Wouldn't bringing Kaep in though also bring in his hugh contract? Denver is going to need all the cash they have to keep as much players as possible. If the defense falls apart the team is done.


Well, for one, he doesn't actually have all that much guaranteed money committed to him, so it would presumably be easy to renegotiate it when the alternative for him would be getting cut and receiving none of it.

That having been said, I think this scenario is under the assumption that San Francisco would be cutting him, not trading him.



MrMister said:


> Not sure Calvin makes the Hall of Fame:side:


He does. Article on ESPN dot com today was basically "He probably won't be a first ballot guy, tho."



Rocketmansid said:


> Malik Jackson signs with Jaguars.


Well, shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I posted that exact same thing earlier when the rumors came out he was retiring. I'm still not serious.

he's obviously not a 1st ballot guy. That needs to be reserved for longevity players.

1st ballot talent, but didn't play long enough nor accrue enough STATS to warrant it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hopefully Malik Jackson doesn't turn into the next Red Bryant, but they gave him a FUCKLOAD of money that's completely unheard of for a defensive end.

6 years, $85.5 Million. Another $4.5 million backloaded in incentives. $42 million guaranteed! Jags got that money to blow.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> As a Redskins fan and one who watched Alfred Morris play like a scrub last year, I'd be shocked if anyone got 3 years of production out of him. He was slow to hit the hole, doesn't have great speed even in the open field, and struggles to find the end zone. He doesn't fumble much luckily and he's tough to tackle still, but he's just not the same guy from his rookie season. Will likely fade away into obscurity if GMs are watching his tape.
> 
> 
> That's not what you want your quarterback to do though. He got hit a LOT last year and already missed games because of injuries. If they think Tunsil is the best player available and if they think he'll make them a better team, they're taking him. They can move Lewan to guard if need be. Similar to Zack Martin in Dallas, who's turned into a perennial Pro Bowler there.
> ...



I think you are missing a huge point with Morris. He played under Shannahan and his offense. That all changed when Gruden came in with a totally different offensive scheme. That matters a whole lot. While Shannahan was there, Morris had just under 4,000 yds rushing and 28 touchdowns in three seasons. This year was the lowest amount of touches he has seen his whole career. Gruden basically played him off the team. You can't say he has nothing left when he was basically replaced by a new offensive scheme that didn't have him as a part of it's future. Gruden wants his own guys there. 

The Titans taking a left tackle for their first over all pick is insane. I'll settle and say that the Titans should likely take Joey Bosa. They have enough cap space to sign a seasoned left tackle who can come in there and really do what you want right away. Left tackles are hit and miss when you are talking 1st overall. You want an Orlando Pace, but that's once every 20 years. It's not even 1st overall offensive tackles. Go back over some of the high pick offensive tackles over the years. You'll find a strong amount of wasted picks. There have been plenty of quality 2nd round offensive tackles. Titans need to bolster their defense with youth. Take Bosa, or Ramsey. Ramsey is a shut down CB. Patrick Peterson didn't go 1st overall, but after the way he has performed, looking back he probably could have.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@blackholeson I'm not sure what else you want me to say here. The Titans are not taking Ramsey or Bosa with the first pick. I just do not see it. A corner hasn't went number one 1 in 60 years and Bosa is sliding because of Wentz and Ramsey flying up boards. I have no idea why you think it's so asinine to take a left tackle with the 1st overall pick either. That's widely viewed as the safest position to pick at the top spot and there's no reason why they can't move Lewan somewhere else if he's not cutting it at that LT spot. Zack Martin was drafted around the same number as Lewan and it's been a huge success. Who is this season left tackle that they can sign? Also, please stop telling me about Morris. His 3rd year was not under Shanahan, that was Gruden's first year as HC. I watched the guy play his entire career. Gruden didn't play him off the team. He didn't produce when he DID actually carry the ball this past year (which was over 200 times). If you think he can be your starting back for the next 4-5 years in the right system, then great, but he's been on the decline steadily every year since his monstrous rookie season. There's no denying that.

More news to wrap up the day:

- Benjamin Watson agreed to a 2 year, $8 million deal with the Ravens. Great deal for Baltimore who haven't been able to keep a healthy tight end on the roster since Todd Heap, but a big loss for the Saints imo. They've now lost him after a breakout year just a year after losing Jimmy Graham.

- Bills have re-signed Richie Incognito to a 3 year deal. 

- The Vikings cut Mike Wallace.

- The Raiders signed Kelechi Osemele to a monster deal worth possibly $60 million over 5 years. The biggest free agent name on the offensive line is no longer on the market.

- The Dolphins signed Mario Williams to a 2 year deal. Front 7 is looking great for that team... but they need to play better.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

@Magic

Chiefs are interested in Jerrell Freeman. Not sure if he is going to be REPLACING Derrick Johnson (as I hope we can get him back) or will be TEAMING up with him but what are your thoughts? I've heard he's good. I need analysis! :side:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Matt Forte might sign with rival Green Bay Packers. Him and Lacy in the backfield is a dangerous duo.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bruce Irvin is signing with the Raiders tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So to clarify: Peyton Manning, Calvin Johnson, Marshawn Lynch, Charles Woodson, Heath Miller, Logan Mankins, Jared Allen & Justin Tuck all retired? I miss anyone?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

You got em all @Notorious. Gonna be really weird not seeing Peyton under center, Beast Mode breaking tackles, or Megatron making leaping catches in the back of the end zone. 



Even Flow said:


> Bruce Irvin is signing with the Raiders tomorrow.


Damn! Oakland playoff bound with all these moves.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Notorious said:


> So to clarify: Peyton Manning, Calvin Johnson, Marshawn Lynch, Charles Woodson, Heath Miller, Logan Mankins, Jared Allen & Justin Tuck all retired? I miss anyone?


Rashean Mathis if he matters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TomahawkJock said:


> Rashean Mathis if he matters.


He was good when he was in Jacksonville back in the day, so I guess so.


@Corey I only feel bad for Megatron because he never in his career got to play with a competent QB. Not even in college. A shame we never really go to see what he could do if the situation arose.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

On the topic, I'll be curious to see if anyone signs Andre Johnson. He's turned down retirement talk but how many serious offers can he really have?

Detroit needs a receiver all of a sudden.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bork osweiler to the texans would be :lel


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> I only feel bad for Megatron because he never in his career got to play with a competent QB. Not even in college. A shame we never really go to see what he could do if the situation arose.


:dahell 

Matt Stafford isn't some Brian Hoyer like bum. He was more than competent throughout the last 8 years. He's even been a very good QB at times. 

People are acting like Megatron didn't set records with Stafford. He wasn't misused here. You can miss me with that bullshit. Good players don't get SB runs all the time. It's unfortunate that's happened to Calvin, but people are acting like he's the first good player to not go deep in the postseason.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stafford isn't Hoyer bad but personally I think he's very erratic and have never felt he was as good as his stats indicated. Saying he was never competent was probably too harsh but yes I do find it disappointing that Megatron didn't get to play with a better QB during his playing career. You compare him with most other ATG WR's and they at least had a couple seasons playing with elite QB's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Chiefs should fuck off. We already got no good linebackers. :mj2


He's a good tackler and one of few good runstoppers. He, like most of our team, isn't that great on the pass rush, but he was one of the best defenders the last two years. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jaguars expected to sign Chris Ivory tomorrow. Kinda surprising since I thought Yeldon did pretty well last year and Denard Robinson could provide them a nice 1-2 punch. Oh well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe Carolina got Charles Johnson back!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The only duo involved with Forte and Lacy would be Lacy's buttcheeks warming Forte's bench spot


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Osweiler to Texans
Forte to Jets




TEBOW RETURNING TO DENVER IMO


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Smh if only the eagles just waited.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RG3 possibly to Denver.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao :dead


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brock's going to Houston. Elway must have something interesting up his sleeve.

Also, Travis Benjamin's going to the Chargers. :mj2 He was the few good things about our offense last season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

$18 mil per year for Osweiler :drake1

Good lord to be a mediocre QB in the NFL :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston just really wants to be mediocre.

Houston did sign Lamar Miller. That's disappointing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:hbkshrug bork osweiler and lamar miller coming to houston


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

2016 NFL Offseason: Rise of the Mediocre QB

Tebow will be the Broncos starting QB this year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> $18 mil per year for Osweiler :drake1
> 
> Good lord to be a mediocre QB in the NFL :mj2


I'm glad the Broncos weren't willing to go that high. Never really believed in him as The Guy.

Now, it's just a question of who they're able to bring in. Could be Kaepernick or RG3, both of which I would be fine with. 

Also, Matt Forte to the Jets, per Schefter.

EDIT — Some other moves...

Chase Daniel to the Eagles. 3 years, $21 million.
Marvin Jones to the Lions. 5 years, $40 million.
Ladarius Green to the Steelers.

EDIT x2 — Danny Trevathan to the Bears.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Danny Trevathan to the Bears is a good move. (Y)

Also glad Forte didn't go to the Packers. bama4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mj2 Alex Mack is leaving too.

BUT he's going to my second favorite team!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Olivier Vernon to the Giants, which just makes Chaps pulling one over on ESPN even more hilarious.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Vernon is getting 17 mil per year. Highest ever contract for a DE...

Von Miller gonna be getting 30 mil per year at this rate.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

now I'm not a huge NFL fan though Lovie Smith getting fired from Tampa was a disgrace

the Bucs went 6-10 last year and with that roster they had they looked like a 3-13 team 

if we are looking at strictly rosters last year the Bucs IMO had probably the worst roster in the NFC and possibly the NFL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My Giants are killing it today. So pumped for Vernon, Jenkins, and Harrison.

:mark:

Even if we overpaid; we had the worst D in the league last year. We needed an infusion of talent; and we got it today.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Vernon getting hilariously overpaid, wasn't even the best pass rusher on the Dolphins. He's making more guaranteed money then JJ fuckin' WATT.

Don't worry @tomahawk Jock VON is getting paid, and rightfully so.

I hope we sign RG3, call me crazy but I think with our Defense and receivers, we might be able to get RG3 back to his former glory in his rookie year. Not worried about his ACL, he essentially had a year off so i'm not to worried about it. Just don't make him run all the time and he should be fine.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure how I feel about Osweiler going to the Texans. He's still largely unproven, but I rather take a chance with him or a QB from the draft, than to stick with Hoyer.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers signed a somewhat name FA? WHAT? That's a great signing though.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> I'm glad the Broncos weren't willing to go that high. Never really believed in him as The Guy.
> 
> Now, it's just a question of who they're able to bring in. Could be Kaepernick or RG3, both of which I would be fine with.
> 
> ...


Doug Pederson's boy, it makes sense. See what he can do come preseason time, he has a high chance of starting during the season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mitch Schwartz to the Chiefs :mark:

Derrick Johnson returning to the Chiefs :mark:

Chiefs hit with tampering penalties and lose 3rd round pick :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Giants restructure Cruz's contract. Great day for the Giants.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Honestly incredibly surprised by how many people are happy with taking someone like RGIII over Brock Osweiler. The guy won games and didn't look god awful, so I hope he does well in Houston. It was a lot of money yeah, but I love the signing of him and Miller. They're certainly trying to improve.

So the Eagles and Dolphins swapped first round picks to go with the Alonso & Maxwell trade. That means Philly has the number 8 overall pick. DAMN IT. Lotta good options there for them.

The Giants making big moves, but jesus christ did they overpay enough? Since when did Olivier Vernon and Janoris Jenkins become household names that they need to be the highest paid dudes at their positions???

Chargers making some quiet, but excellnt moves. Travis Benjamin, Dwight Lowery, and Brandon Mebane. Some really solid signings there to get them back on track.

Forte to the Jets was really surprising imo. Thought he'd go to a much better team. Even more surprising since New York doesn't have a quarterback right now.

Trevathan to the Bears. (Y) Marvin Jones to the Lions. (Y)(Y) 

Saints grabbed Coby Fleener. Great fit there. Bucs re-signing Doug Martin was a good call for them.

Hey guys, Tennessee just signed Rishard Matthews! THAT OFFENSE. Oh and they swapped 4th round picks with Philly in the Demarco trade. So Philly pretty much has the number one pick in the 4th.

Denver losing everybody. A real shame. A lot of teams making improvements around them. Gonna be a really interesting division next year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears also signed Bobby Massie to a deal, which means they can move Long back to his natural position at guard. No idea why they tried moving him to tackle last year tbh. Maybe if he sucked at that position, I could understand the move, but the guy was a 2x pro bowler at guard lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wait a second, Devonta Freeman is a free agent!? Why is no one even talking about him???


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Honestly incredibly surprised by how many people are happy with taking someone like RGIII over Brock Osweiler. The guy won games and didn't look god awful, so I hope he does well in Houston. It was a lot of money yeah, but I love the signing of him and Miller. They're certainly trying to improve.


$18 million a year for a guy with 7 career starts who has never really looked particularly good in any sort of extended action. If we're comparing him to a guy like RG3, both have similar-ish deficiencies. They both seem to have trouble reading certain defenses and hold onto the ball way too long. Biggest difference, to me, is that RG3 is more accurate (and faster, even post-injury) and at least has proven in the past that he _can_ be a successful NFL quarterback. Obviously, things have changed since then, but if he overhauls his game a bit, I think he can get back on track. I don't know that Brock will ever be an above-average starter. I still think RG3 has some star potential buried amidst all the wreckage.

Kaep would probably be the ideal fit. Similar kind of deal, only without the injuries. Elway's always reportedly been high on him. That's how I think it'll probably play out. And assuming the price tag is less than $18 million a year, I'd personally rather have Kaep.

But who knows. Maybe Hail Hydra (because he looks like Grant Ward) will thrive in Houston. :toomanykobes



> Chargers making some quiet, but excellnt moves. Travis Benjamin, Dwight Lowery, and Brandon Mebane. Some really solid signings there to get them back on track.


The Mebane signing will help, but I don't think the Chargers will be relevant anytime in the near future. Benjamin is a non-factor.



> Saints grabbed Coby Fleener. Great fit there. Bucs re-signing Doug Martin was a good call for them.


Both are getting a fuckton of money. Not sure either signing will end well.



> Denver losing everybody. A real shame. A lot of teams making improvements around them. Gonna be a really interesting division next year.


Two QBs, neither of whom were particularly good last year, and two defensive starters — both at positions where their replacements are already lined up and have been playing significant minutes.

Don't get me wrong, I'm bummed about losing Trevathan. Hopefully, Marshall will be able to take care of business on his own and someone like Todd Davis can step in and do the rest. Malik was bound to leave, and as good as he was this year, I think he's replaceable. It's like when Pot Roast left. Oh well. Next man up. Still have Derek Wolfe and Sly Williams. Also have the continued development of Shane Ray, Shaq Barrett and Bradley Roby to look forward to, to say nothing of a sleeper like Kenny Anunike. Broncos will be fine.

Division is certainly getting better, though. The Chiefs will be the Chiefs, but the Raiders are starting to look pretty damn good.



Corey said:


> Wait a second, Devonta Freeman is a free agent!? Why is no one even talking about him???


Because he's overrated.

I'm sleep tho.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Devonta Freeman put up ridiculously good numbers last year. I just find it baffling that I didn't even know he was available and no one seems to mention it on TV either. He's one hell of a duel threat out of the backfield. Someone sign the guy!

According to NFL.com, 4 teams are apparently in a "bidding war" for CJ Anderson right now. Fucking Elway can't keep anyone on the team. :lol


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

Good start to the offseason for the Jags.

Loved the Gipson signing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CJ Anderson is shit anyways, they can draft anyone in rounds 4-7 and get similar production


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Any moment now, the Colts will pounce on all of the C level players with big contracts! Toler 2.0 is out there somewhere.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Raiders keep getting better. Just signed Sean Smith. 4 years, $40 million. A team to watch for sure.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah well. Chiefs getting Jaye Howard, DJ, Hali and Berry all back is big. Mitchell Schwartz is the most underrated signing of the off-season so far. He pancaked Von Miller four times in their game last year and only allowed one pressure. That's huge for the Chiefs heading into next year. 

To replace Smith, wouldn't be surprised if we target Amukamara or just draft a CB in the first round.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dammit, Cleveland. You let all of your free agents go, but you still haven't released Johnny Fuckboy? Stop dicking around and give this guy his walking papers already.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bork will save the texans , i want to believe :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Has Forte anything left? 

Pretty surprising pickup. Backfield looking pretty weak as Powell is pretty limited. 

The QB situation is a bit of a mess. Really wanted Fitz back, but not on anything like the contract he's looking for. Someone will probably give him something better than we will, so we may have to move on. Sources going round that we're interested in Kaepernick but I expected that to come out whether we are or not.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Marvin Jones off to Detroit and Mohammad Sanu off to Atlanta. 

Bengals have so many good free agents that it's impossible to keep them all. At least Iloka and Pacman Jones have been re-signed so far. Just gotta make some minor re-tool / tweaks in the draft that's all. Maybe it's about that time to draft a good kicker FFS btw.

Not really concerned though. We're still going to dominate the AFC North like we've been doing despite the favoritism / politics. Hopefully Dalton comes back in MVP form. But are we finally gonna stop self-destruct in key moments though!? 

Welp... Someday I guess...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas not doing anything so far.

I'm glad we're not overpaying (did plenty of that in the past), but I want see moves made just because.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Dark Lord extended past 2019


Cyborg technology has 4 years to get it done


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CJ Anderson to Miami.

4 yr/18 million.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver has to match that imo.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SoberX said:


> Denver has to match that imo.


They better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, let that go, you can get better for less


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

healthy anderson is dangerous, his playoff run and play in december was really good. He has a full season without injury he gets 1000+ rushing yards easy.

I don't see a lot of Run Defenses in the AFC that can shut him out completely when healthy. Besides Texans/Jets/Bengals.

He's worth the money imo.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So how many of the key players have Denver los so far possibly? Only two right, Jackson and Anderson(maybe)? Anyone think they could lose anymore players? If some of these AFC teams moves tis offseason work out like Miami, Houston and Titans for example, the conference could be highly competitive next season with the teams already in the mix.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Spoiler: Broncos take the AFC again if Anderson resigns and we get either Kap/RG3 :junk


Our best plays on offence in the playoffs came from Anderson.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

No guarantee Denver wins it next season. If the defense doesn't stay healthy Broncos would be in serious trouble. Defense won them just championship but they won't be able to do what they did this season every season, they need to get the offense up to par again or Tebow like seasons from 2011 is on the horizon.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Has Forte anything left?


Absolutely. Jets just signed Khiry Robinson too. Had some good spurts in New Orleans but he's coming off a nasty injury.



Stax Classic said:


> Nah, let that go, you can get better for less


Idk. I know he was inconsistent in the first half of the year but that game winning run against New England and quietly racking up 100 yards in the Super Bowl where Peyton pretty much never threw more than 10 yards down the field kinda speaks volumes as far the importance he had during the run. How many players can you really lose from a Super Bowl team and think you can make another run at it? Don't forget Hillman is gone too.



Rocketmansid said:


> So how many of the key players have Denver los so far possibly? Only two right, Jackson and Anderson(maybe)? Anyone think they could lose anymore players? If some of these AFC teams moves tis offseason work out like Miami, Houston and Titans for example, the conference could be highly competitive next season with the teams already in the mix.


Well, if we're keeping a full tally, it's Manning (retirement), Osweiler (Texans), Hillman (UFA), Jackson (Jaguars), Trevathan (Bears), and possibly Anderson to the Dolphins. So they currently have no quarterback or running backs.  To a lesser extent, both Owen Daniels and Vernon Davis are UFA at the moment so the tight end depth took a hit and a couple Pro Bowl guards in Evan Mathis and Louis Vasquez need to be replaced too.

They still have the super key players on defense though, so they're still loaded there. I just don't know what in the hell they're gonna do at Quarterback.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Denver lost A LOT. Jackson and Trevathan are big hits, they still have Von and they still have their secondary, but losing two key pieces in the front seven makes them worse. The offense was really bad WITH Manning, Osweiler, their RBs, and their TEs, and now they've lost all of them at once. That could be for better or worse. I mean a lot of this team was built to win a SB while Peyton Manning was there. They accomplished that (hell they accomplished a LOT during Peyton's window, probably more than most thought they would) and now they're going to be faced with the reality that comes with that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Corey said:


> Absolutely. Jets just signed Khiry Robinson too. Had some good spurts in New Orleans but he's coming off a nasty injury.


Forte has been one of my favourite NFL players and if nothing else he should be reliable in the way LT was in his few years as a Jet. Didn't see much of him last season though. 

Robinson sounds exciting enough too, actually a similar situation to Ivory when we signed him.

Hopefully we can get the QB situation sorted. Absolutely no idea who it will be right now. Just plz no Geno or Hoyer ffs.

I suspect Fitz will go elsewhere. He's asking for more than he's worth but I think he's the Broncos best bet of getting back to a SB of the QB's available. 

I know he's never so much as made the playoffs but with the right pieces around him he can give them enough. He's had two very good seasons in a row on one very bad team and another pretty average one. Really loved the guy last year, he played out of his mind and was hoping we could keep him, but he's asking for crazy money we can't afford to pay.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cleveland have released Manziel, which isn't a shock.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Tashaun Gipson left the Browns for the Jaguars because he's ready "to start winning." :sodone

Anyways, free-agency tends to be boring because the Packers prefer to draft and develope over signing free agents that can make an immediate impact. Sure you'll get the occasional Charles Woodson or Julius Peppers signing, but for the most part they really don't sign anyone worth noting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THE MANZIEL ERA IS OFFICIALLY OVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Edit: Nvm that was a fake


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Who needs mega-tron when you acquire Chris Hogan


:hogan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NFL.com reporting RGIII going to visit the Jets.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> NFL.com reporting RGIII going to visit the Jets.


Interesting move. I wonder if this is just to scare Fitzpatrick into just resigning and getting paid how much they really want to pay him or they actually considering moving on from him despite still wanting him. Wonder if Kaepernick will visit the Jets next.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Nevermind Colin Kaepernick wants to be traded to the Browns I just fount out. Lol he must be the first QB ever or player period ever say that in the NFL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol at Kaepernick. Who's next after him, Cleveland? Rex Grossman? Matthew Stafford? Joe Flacco?










You're getting warmer.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Feraligatr said:


> Lol at Kaepernick. Who's next after him, Cleveland? Rex Grossman? Matthew Stafford? Joe Flacco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say what you will about Kaep and our QB woes of the past, but at least he recognizes that Hue's gonna build a good offense for us (and hopefully some much needed consistency). Besides, when's the last time a player said that they *WANT *to play for the Browns? This is Christmas morning for me.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I got Kaepernick lasting only a season in Cleveland.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Feraligatr said:


> Lol at Kaepernick. Who's next after him, Cleveland? Rex Grossman? Matthew Stafford? Joe Flacco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at that pic. Probably shouldn't laugh too much though, cause the Bears QB history isn't exactly sparkling either, although :cutler did have his best season last year since being traded to the Bears.

Can't see Kaep working out too well with the Browns. Better off trying to pursue RGIII.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Poor Browns you never want to see a organization hurt for so long, unless it's the Cowboys for me hehe. Hopefully they get it together one day.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Before Johnny Fuck-Up was drafted, my friend said this guy was the most NFL ready QB he'd ever seen. I shit you not.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Browns fans thought they wanted the Browns back after the Ravens left :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbf if you want to know what's wrong with the Browns, Manziel was a horrendous pick and he still isn't even the worst "franchise QB" they've picked in the last 5 years. They're like that team that takes home run swings and strikes out literally EVERY TIME. They're batting .000. At some point, stop taking the stupid fucking risks and just draft smart, draft a FOOTBALL team. And worry about a "franchise QB" when you get there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I loved it when Dallas passed on Manziel then and I love it even more now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:lmao I was wondering how in the hell no one had mentioned the Sanchez trade in here today. Thank god Denver traded to get their 3rd string quarterback on the roster. :lol

Pretty quiet day aside from the trade, but the Jaguars did sign Prince Amukamara to bolster their defense even more. Tampa Bay signed Robert Ayers and Brent Grimes too. Redskins made their first real signing in grabbing Kendall Reyes on a one year deal. A position of need for sure.



BX Express said:


> Before Johnny Fuck-Up was drafted, my friend said this guy was the most NFL ready QB he'd ever seen. I shit you not.


Clearly he was on a lot of drugs at the time.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie. He was on a lot of drugs at the time.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I know I messed up opportunities in life and made dumb decisions but Johnny really fucked up. He was in the position most people would dream of in having a chance of playing in the NFL making millions of dollars and being able to possibly build a very wealthy and successful career and you do not take it seriously, wow. And Sanchez does suck dick and glad the Eagles traded him to Denver, should of never brought him here in the first place. If only we could of gotten rid of Bradford too and get a quality starting quarterback, something we have not had in years.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

BX Express said:


> I'm not gonna lie. He was on a lot of drugs at the time.


Isn't he still.:laugh:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Looks like the golden era of QBs is coming to a close. Ben, Brady, Rodgers, maybe Brees, are all we have left. Sam Bradford and Brock Osweiler are starting in this league.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What do you guys think is the compensation that San Francisco is looking for if someone's trying to trade for Kap? Demarco Murray got a 4th rounder essentially after a down year, so maybe the same thing? Or higher? I think it's kind of insane for someone to willingly WANT to trade for that huge contract of his and then give away a draft pick for it. Would not make much sense at all if Denver didn't really opt to pay anyone in free agency and then traded for Kap when he'd get pretty much the same money as Osweiler.

If I'm San Fran, I'm licking my chops if he really WANTS to go to the Browns because I feel like they're dumb enough to give up a lot for him. :lol You've still got Gabbert on team who wasn't awful last year and at pick number 7 you're likely to get Goff or Wentz unless something surprising happens. Wouldn't be surprised if Cleveland gave them their 3rd or 4th round pick since they're desperate for ANYTHING positive in this offseason.

Looking at Cleveland right now, they probably have the worst looking receiver core in all of football. I'm not even sure if it's close.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Double post but fuck it, a lot of big news coming in at the same time here.

- Broncos FINALLY do something right and restructure Demarcus Ware's contract. He'll get $2 million up front and have the ability to earn the entire $10 million back in incentives.

- Martavis Bryant is on the verge of facing a one year suspension because of substance abuse. Gonna appeal it obviously, but it's a complete shame to see young talented guys struggle with this. He, Josh Gordon, and Aldon Smith should really get some help and get their shit together because all three have incredible potential on the field and have shown it.

- The Bears just announced they signed Jerrell Freeman to a 3 year, $12 million deal. Great bargain deal and all of a sudden they've got a rock solid linebacker core. (Y)

- Chiefs just signed WR Rod Streater to a one year deal. Snatching him up from a division rival.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lolcolts


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously pisses me off hiw many Jets fans want us to trade Richardson.

This logic of getting rid of valuable, elite level players in the hope that you'll replace him more valuable players just as good is so retarded. Watt aside, guy is probably the best in his position. Stick with the franchise tag and revisit in 2017. Should be building the team around the guy, it's not like there's an elite QB on the market we need the room to sign. We're the fucking Jets, these gambles dont pay off. Ever. When you have the good ones, keep them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Either way, Bryant's probably going to miss some time. What a shame, he's a sick talent when he has it all together. They're probably going to end up cutting him. With Coates/Wheaton and the way they draft WRs they shouldn't have too much trouble replacing his production. And it isn't like having a healthy Bell won't take over this offense anyways.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Corey said:


> What do you guys think is the compensation that San Francisco is looking for if someone's trying to trade for Kap? Demarco Murray got a 4th rounder essentially after a down year, so maybe the same thing? Or higher? I think it's kind of insane for someone to willingly WANT to trade for that huge contract of his and then give away a draft pick for it. Would not make much sense at all if Denver didn't really opt to pay anyone in free agency and then traded for Kap when he'd get pretty much the same money as Osweiler.
> 
> If I'm San Fran, I'm licking my chops if he really WANTS to go to the Browns because I feel like they're dumb enough to give up a lot for him. :lol You've still got Gabbert on team who wasn't awful last year and at pick number 7 you're likely to get Goff or Wentz unless something surprising happens. Wouldn't be surprised if Cleveland gave them their 3rd or 4th round pick since they're desperate for ANYTHING positive in this offseason.
> 
> Looking at Cleveland right now, they probably have the worst looking receiver core in all of football. I'm not even sure if it's close.


HUGE contarct? he has one of the team freindliest contracts in the league that's mostly incentives, IE: if he doesn't play well, he gets less than half of what he "signed" for


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> HUGE contarct? he has one of the team freindliest contracts in the league that's mostly incentives, IE: if he doesn't play well, he gets less than half of what he "signed" for


Well see, I wasn't aware of that. I just knew when he signed it was for like $19 million a year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, he's guaranteed 11 mil on April 1st though


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking at the top free agent list & seeing who's still available and clearly 90% of them are unsigned because of age or injuries, but one name really sticks out to me. That's Casey Hayward. Any Green Bay fans in here? Kinda seems strange that a productive 26 year old corner coming from a quality team isn't getting paid by now. He's pretty good, isn't he?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I still can't believe that deal that NYG gave that DE that I've never heard of.

Wondering if the Giants might be the new Redskins at this point.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NFL FA is like black firday without any good deals. As a fan of an elite team, it's humorous to look down and laugh at these bottom feeders spending their cap on average players.


inb4 hogan is average. you're wrong cause he is way below that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit. Denver must have A LOT of faith in their defense if they're willing to grab a stud like Mark Sanchez.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looked at a mock draft on NFL.com and realized that the Ravens have SEVEN picks in the first 4 rounds. That's insane. No doubt Baltimore will be right back in the thick of things next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Denver did have one of the best SB winning defenses of all time.

But Sanchez huh? Ok then.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sanchez is the backup for sure. I could see them getting RG3/Kaep/Fitz or someone else.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> Holy shit. Denver must have A LOT of faith in their defense if they're willing to grab a stud like Mark Sanchez.


They need to put a good offense together, cause defense alone will not do it every year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Denver has no QB on the roster, Sanchez is the 4th string coffee guy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It'll be pretty funny if they get stuck with Sanchez as the starter. I'll be even funnier if they win back to back.

There are no starting caliber QBs left either unless you want to count Fitz, which I don't.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What the hell kinda money is Fitzpatrick asking for if both the Jets and Broncos are turning him down because of it? Guy's 33 years old and has played on 6 different teams. He should be happy that anyone would wanna pay him long term right now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> What the hell kinda money is Fitzpatrick asking for if both the Jets and Broncos are turning him down because of it? Guy's 33 years old and has played on 6 different teams. He should be happy that anyone would wanna pay him long term right now.


He wants that Brock contract.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Well looks like Broncos will get either RG3 or Colin Kaepernick.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> Looking at the top free agent list & seeing who's still available and clearly 90% of them are unsigned because of age or injuries, but one name really sticks out to me. That's Casey Hayward. Any Green Bay fans in here? Kinda seems strange that a productive 26 year old corner coming from a quality team isn't getting paid by now. He's pretty good, isn't he?


Casey Hayward can be an average/maybe above average slot corner. At the beginning of the season he was starting at outside corner, but would go to the slot when the Packers used their nickel defense. He lost his starting job midway through the season when Damarious Randall emerged as a playmaker. The only reason Hayward started again was due to Shields’ concussion. Damarious Randall and to a lesser extent Quinten Rollins and LaDarius Gunter made Casey Hayward expendable.

I don’t hate the guy, it’s just that after a promising rookie season (6 ints) he has been ‘meh’. Apparently the Chargers signed him and the Packers didn’t even make an offer. I’m not going to miss him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Yeah, ironic that I just brought him up and San Diego signed him. 3 years, $15 million. Nothing expensive. I honestly really like the small moves that San Diego has been making this week. They're pretty much guaranteed to get Joey Bosa or Jalen Ramsey with the number 3 pick, so that's a huge step in getting that defense back on track. Unless they trade down with someone like San Francisco or a team in need of a Quarterback and they end up drafting an o-lineman, which would make a slot of sense as well.

I have a feeling that the AFC West is gonna be completely up for grabs next year and I LOVE IT! FOOTBALL! :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Holy shit. Denver must have A LOT of faith in their defense if they're willing to grab a stud like *But Fumble*.


fixed :cudi


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> ^ Yeah, ironic that I just brought him up and San Diego signed him. 3 years, $15 million. Nothing expensive. I honestly really like the small moves that San Diego has been making this week. They're pretty much guaranteed to get Joey Bosa or Jalen Ramsey with the number 3 pick, so that's a huge step in getting that defense back on track. Unless they trade down with someone like San Francisco or a team in need of a Quarterback and they end up drafting an o-lineman, which would make a slot of sense as well.
> 
> *I have a feeling that the AFC West is gonna be completely up for grabs next year and I LOVE IT! FOOTBALL! :mark:*


*

*

You think so? Best division in football? I do think the Chiefs can be even better next season and possible Super Bowl contenders, and the Raiders could be possible playoff contenders too. Broncos more likely will be in the mix, not sure about the Chargers though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> You think so? Best division in football? I do think the Chiefs can be even better next season and possible Super Bowl contenders, and the Raiders could be possible playoff contenders too. Broncos more likely will be in the mix, not sure about the Chargers though.


Idk about best division in football, but I don't think it's totally cut and dry anymore that Denver are the champs and/or the favorites. The only reason San Diego was so bad last year was because they were DECIMATED with injuries. Even with all those injuries, Rivers constantly fought to the very end. They were one catch away from taking Green Bay to overtime, one goal line stop away from beating Pittsburgh, and we all know how much of a fight they put up against Denver in the last game of the year. They'll be back to their normal selves last year I think. Just need to improve o-line play and bolster the defense (which they've done in free agency and likely will in the draft).

Divisions like that one along with both the AFC North and AFC South are gonna be really interesting next year. The three way dance should be back in the North and I have no idea how you can pick a favorite in the South. Will the Colts get back to normal even though they've made ZERO moves? Will Houston's offensive signings really help them win more games? Does Jacksonville spending all this money and getting Fowler back make them a playoff team? Tennessee is making moves left and right have the number one pick. How much better will they be?

I'm ready for September!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> Idk about best division in football, but I don't think it's totally cut and dry anymore that Denver are the champs and/or the favorites. The only reason San Diego was so bad last year was because they were DECIMATED with injuries. Even with all those injuries, Rivers constantly fought to the very end. They were one catch away from taking Green Bay to overtime, one goal line stop away from beating Pittsburgh, and we all know how much of a fight they put up against Denver in the last game of the year. They'll be back to their normal selves last year I think. Just need to improve o-line play and bolster the defense (which they've done in free agency and likely will in the draft).
> 
> Divisions like that one along with both the AFC North and AFC South are gonna be really interesting next year. The three way dance should be back in the North and I have no idea how you can pick a favorite in the South. Will the Colts get back to normal even though they've made ZERO moves? Will Houston's offensive signings really help them win more games? Does Jacksonville spending all this money and getting Fowler back make them a playoff team? Tennessee is making moves left and right have the number one pick. How much better will they be?
> 
> *I'm ready for September!*




I hear you, but I will be officially ready for it after NBA season is over with in June. Still have basketball for entertainment. Although nothing beats Sunday afternoon and night games, as well as MNF and TNF(even though it mostly be trash games).


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sources are saying the Broncos reluctant to pay price for Ryan Fitzpatrick, but why not trade for a guy like AJ McCarron? I say he outplayed Osweiler when the Broncos played Cincy. Kid looks calm and I believe he plays with a chip on his shoulders.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Who would Denver trade to Cincy for him?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Biggest news out of the day was that Baltimore signed Eric Weddle. Pretty big money for a 31 year old. 4 years, $26 million. A necessary gamble though and a good fit for him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbf that's an excellent contract. He took a paycut just to try and play for a contender. I don't really see it as much of a risk, they front loaded the contract for the first two years, so if he's unproductive and/or done they'll just cut him.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Raven should really be in the mix next season with some of the offseason moves they made so far. I mean if they wasn't decimated with injuries this past season they could of been a playoff team. AFC could be really fun to watch next season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Big time trade today. Patriots sent over Chandler Jones to the Cardinals in exchange for Jonathan Cooper (guard) and a 2nd round pick. Personally I think that's a huge loss for New England and that defense, but I guess they felt it was necessary. Can never doubt Belichick the way it seems.

The Broncos matched CJ Anderson's offer sheet so they're keeping him for a little over $4 million a year. There's at least SOME continuity and familiarity in that offense now.

The Ravens signed Mike Wallace to a 2 year deal. Redskins re-signed Will Blackmon to a 2 year deal (I like it) and they apparently just signed former Broncos Safety David Bruton, whom I've never heard of but apparently is a special teamer.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers hosted free agent Jared Cook recently. :shockedpunk

Some interesting notes about this:

- Cook wouldn't count against the compensatory pick formula (street free agent vs unrestricted free agent)
- Packers tried to trade for him last season
- Packers are not planning on resigning Andrew Quarless :YES

I'm not familiar with Cook and the type of caliber player he is, but I can't imagine him being any worse than Quarless.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> Big time trade today. *Patriots sent over Chandler Jones to the Cardinals in exchange for Jonathan Cooper (guard) and a 2nd round pick. Personally I think that's a huge loss for New England and that defense, but I guess they felt it was necessary. Can never doubt Belichick the way it seems.
> *
> The Broncos matched CJ Anderson's offer sheet so they're keeping him for a little over $4 million a year. There's at least SOME continuity and familiarity in that offense now.
> 
> The Ravens signed Mike Wallace to a 2 year deal. Redskins re-signed Will Blackmon to a 2 year deal (I like it) and they apparently just signed former Broncos Safety David Bruton, whom I've never heard of but apparently is a special teamer.


Don't New England need more help on the offensive line? I mean it makes sense from that stand point as Brady was knocked around quite a bit this season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocketmansid said:


> Don't New England need more help on the offensive line? I mean it makes sense from that stand point as Brady was knocked around quite a bit this season.


Yeah, they do, but trading away an extremely talented young pass rusher that's given you 36 sacks in just 52 starts before he's even hit his prime? Really uncharacteristic move from the Pats that surprises me. I know he was gonna end up costing a lot when his contract expired, but still strange to part ways with him now. Guess they didn't wanna try and sign or draft anyone on the o-line either? Have to replace Jones now. At least they've two picks in the 2nd and 3rd round now.

Oh well, Arizona getting a better pass rush. Jones goes from contender to contender and to a much warmer climate. Not a bad deal for him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Knew I shouldn't have doubted it. The Pats just signed Chris Long to a 1 year deal to replace Jones. Kinda miffed because Washington was a legit team he was considering, but I don't blame him for wanting to go to a contender.

Speaking of the Skins, they signed Junior Galette to a 1 year deal! He missed all of last year but I love the potential if he can get back to his 2014 self.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pats run a tight ship, and Jones police problems are :draper2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

- The Bears traded Martellus Bennett & a 6th round pick to a the Patriots for a 4th round pick. Good luck stopping that TE duo of Gronk & Bennett!

- The Saints signed James Lautinaitis.

- The Cardinals signed Evan Mathis to a 1 year deal.

- Cleveland released Dwayne Bowe & Karlos Dansby and signed Rahim Moore.

- Oakland re-signed Donald Penn, thus making them the only team int the NFL with 5 starters on the offensive line that all received a 79 score or higher from Pro Football Focus last year. Pretty cool little stats there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

One of them's gotta be healthy in NE :side:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

That 2 man tight end duo NE will have next season, with the other weapons they have, sweet lawd. Might be AFC title appearance for the 6 straight season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Would be nice if NE had a real WR or RB instead of just a really deep garbage pile


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts have done nothing major(we got TURBIN!), but this random feud between fleener/freeman at least has me laughing:



> “Fleener, he didn’t have the [guts],’’ Freeman wrote. “That [bleep] pisses me off. And he must’ve been looking in the mirror when he did the interview.
> “I despise guys like that. That’s what little girls do, talk about you when you’re not around. I’m a grown man. If I see something I don’t like, I’m going to go have a face-to-face convo with that player/players and we are going to get an understanding! I feel like I had a hand in building what’s over there [in Indianapolis], so he’s [bleeping] on me, too."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Grown men do not say "convo" in any serious context.


I guess Dallas isn't going to sign anyone :brady6


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Turbin should be better than any back IND has had in a while.

The "Peyton Rule" the Chiefs proposed needs to happen, they need to ban passes after a player has been on the ground. It's unfair that they get penalized if they don't let up, and give up a big play if they do.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Denver signed Russell Okung to a one year, $5 million deal with a team option that goes up to 4 years, $48 million. At first, the deal made little sense to me because I think it was worded wrong, but now it looks like a good move on their part if he actually works out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The new Carolina punter really likes goats. :yes


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Okung if he comes back healthy is a big boost to an OLINE that took some hits this offseason, losing Ryan Harris and more importantly PRO BOWLER LOUIS VASQUEZ.

Like that signing, now sign RG3 give the man a chance, we have the defense to back him up and better receivers then Washington ever did.

I'd prefer RG3 over Kaepernick; sometimes risks pay off big time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kaepernick has shown higher ceiling than Griffin ever has :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Kaepernick has shown higher ceiling than Griffin ever has :draper2


You must have missed Griffin's rookie season. Griffin also is cheaper in that it won't cost a draft pick to acquire him.

I'd want :kaep if I had to choose and everything else is equal. He's bigger and stronger aka won't shatter when he's hit.

Right now, they are both bad QBs with zero feel for the pocket.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah the draft pick is another main reason why I think we should go with RG3.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kaepernick knows when to slide, Griffin takes every fucking hit


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RG3's meeting with Cleveland supposedly went great according to Hue Jackson. I still think Denver is the best option for him on every level, but if RG3 is going to go to a losing team mind aswell go to LA, I mean its LA the opportunities are endless off the field alone.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

and the jokes are endless too, Rams got 3 years of relatively equal QB and then get him anyway? what a trade


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry guys, the LA Rams have their QB problems already in check:










:lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

^ Lol taking RG3 or Kaep wouldn't hurt if they going to go with Case. Mind aswell give Fitzpatrick the money he wants and see what happens. Build a line around him and give him weapons.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

It was announced this morning that Justin Houston had surgery in February and during said surgery, the doctor found out he had a non-operating ACL. His rehab time is 6-12 months. Please be the lower end of that. Get well Justin.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Cowboys signed Alfred Morris today. I'm not sure how meaningful the signing is though because it's a 2 year deal with only $2 million guaranteed. I would say I wish him the best of luck... but FUCK THAT cause he's a Cowboy now. :lol Hope we stuff him at the line.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alfred is going to be so GOAT in Dallas. Dude's one of my favorites, can definitely see him getting ~1200 yards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope they still draft ZEKE though.

But I AM going :garrett that Dallas has Alfred Morris. For that money? Fuck yes.


JERREH is saying his boy McFadden is the starter...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Morris isn't as good as he was when he first started out. He can still pound the ball and he has the durability and stamina to keep going for the whole year, but he's not as good at breaking tackles as he used to be. Good RBBC type guy tho.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think it's fair to say that he isn't as good as he was. I don't think his skills have diminished, it's just that he no longer has Robert Griffin's threat of running to take some of the pressure off of him. Griffin and Morris led the best rushing attack in the league, and when you lose one of those components, the other regresses to the mean. I believe that behind Dallas' offensive line, and in their scheme (I've seen many Skins fans say that Morris excels in a Zone Blocking Scheme, which Dallas runs), I believe he'll be fantastic. I'm a big buyer in his stock this season. 

Very interested to see where Arian Foster lands.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cowboys sign 5 RB's so 2 can be healthy at once


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

B-Dawg said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that he isn't as good as he was. I don't think his skills have diminished, it's just that he no longer has Robert Griffin's threat of running to take some of the pressure off of him. Griffin and Morris led the best rushing attack in the league, and when you lose one of those components, the other regresses to the mean. I believe that behind Dallas' offensive line, and in their scheme (I've seen many Skins fans say that Morris excels in a Zone Blocking Scheme, which Dallas runs), I believe he'll be fantastic. I'm a big buyer in his stock this season.
> 
> *Very interested to see where Arian Foster lands.*




In a hospital bed.:grin2:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The NFL is apparently trying to get rid of kickoff returns. They passed one of those trial rules where touchbacks will come out to the 25 yard line. Why!? Stop taking away the excitement of the game!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> The NFL is apparently trying to get rid of kickoff returns. They passed one of those trial rules where touchbacks will come out to the 25 yard line. Why!? Stop taking away the excitement of the game!


Because unsurprisingly, there is data that suggests kickoffs — wherein the two teams are pretty much sprinting right at each other — carry a greater risk of injury than any other play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Just ban kick offs and give each team the ball at the 25 then


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Why not just leave kick offs alone. Why change that? Some things is just not needed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RG3, huh? This is gonna be a crap shoot for sure. But I trust Hue.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Griffin's deal is 2 years, $15 million. Only $6.75 million guaranteed. One of them show me deals I guess. I think he can improve in Hue Jackson's offense, but... that offense has zero weapons and their o-line went down the shithole. So good luck! :lol Hope he can actually read defenses these days.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

secret weapon Josh Gordon tho

ehh who am I kidding :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh hey @Magic the Colts actually did something and signed Patrick Robinson. You may know more about him then I do, but honestly I've never even heard of him until he was listed in free agency. 

And the Eagles signed Rueben Randle. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (but holy shit he's only 24!?)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Eh. If youre Cleveland this probably better than attempting to draft another fail QB. Now they can go into the draft looking at BPA.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Banning kick off is the way to go. It's a pretty stupid play anyway. Nothing of value will be lost.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Carson Wentz apparently had one of the best pro days some scouts have ever seen today after impressing quite a bit at the combine. I'm really interested to see where he ends up considering he could be the next Flacco (the similarities are all there at least) and he's pretty much put himself up there as the number one QB in this class. Hopefully for his sake Cleveland doesn't take him at number 2 (they should just take Ramsey or trade down considering they need someone at like every position imo) but I wonder how much a team would be willing to give up to trade up and get him...? (If anyone even covets him that much of course)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Browns should be able to sweep the new Browns ( Baltimore ) now with this game changer.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RG3 is the best QB signing we've had in YEARS, but I'm not holding my breath. He could be a liability rather than an asset because of his injuries. Like most Browns moves, I'm not expecting much. I'll just keep hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.

But I am interested to see what we'll do with the #2 pick now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Absolute;58314505[B said:


> ]RG3 is the best QB signing we've had in YEARS,[/B] but I'm not holding my breath. He could be a liability rather than an asset because of his injuries. Like most Browns moves, I'm not expecting much. I'll just keep hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.
> 
> But I am interested to see what we'll do with the #2 pick now.


:grin2:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> Oh hey @Magic the Colts actually did something and signed Patrick Robinson. You may know more about him then I do, but honestly I've never even heard of him until he was listed in free agency.
> 
> *And the Eagles signed Rueben Randle. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (but holy shit he's only 24!?)*


*

*

:frown2:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Shame about RG3. I was really hoping he'd be able to turn his career around.

Browns will still very likely take Carson Wentz at #2 .


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should. Just keep throwing RG3 out there so Wentz can sit on the bench for 2 seasons. Who cares if his leg falls off, there is no such thing as criminal negligence in sports.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Speaking as a Steelers fan, I like what the Browns just did with RG3. This division is easily the best division in all of the NFL. Let me explain.

Robert has been healing for over a year now. I realize that his injury was something that could potentially end most careers. However, that is apparently not the case with RG3. What he did in Washington was amazing, his Coach's decision to keep him playing while injured was a major failure. Gruden didn't hate RG3, he just saw something better in another QB that he never drafted, Kirk Cousins. Fans in D.C will realize the type of player they let go. RG3 has something to prove and it seems like he has all of the NFL to prove it to. 

Prior to the leg injury what I saw from RG3 was nothing short of amazing. He turned the Redskins organization around in a single season. Again, prior to his injury he was a NFL ready, rookie, QB. He may not be able to run like he used to, but we'll find out this year. Time was definitely on his side for healing and I think that is key to all of this and his ultimate success in Cleveland. Browns fans have to be excited about this because they haven't had a QB of this caliber in forever. Otto Graham ring a bell? Whether he has the weapons, or not won't make, or break RG3. I think he can make weapons out of the players at the receiver position.

Their offensive line isn't that bad. Joe Thomas is still there and I'm sure they can certainly still make an off season signing at guard and then draft either 1st round, or 2nd round offensive Tackle, Guard, or Center. Hugh Jackson can definitely help turn this team around offensively, but he would not have been able to do that without a QB like RG3. Pass up on Wentz because you won't need him with RG3 behind Center. In my opinion I think RG3 gets a fresh start in Ohio and this team goes back to play off contention. Look out Ravens because last place has a new home, it's Baltimore. Cincy, I would get ready to be second best in Ohio. We welcome back the Browns vs Steelers rivalry. I love beating those Browns on Sundays.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> Speaking as a Steelers fan, I like what the Browns just did with RG3. This division is easily the best division in all of the NFL. Let me explain.
> 
> Robert has been healing for over a year now. I realize that his injury was something that could potentially end most careers. However, that is apparently not the case with RG3. What he did in Washington was amazing, his Coach's decision to keep him playing while injured was a major failure. Gruden didn't hate RG3, he just saw something better in another QB that he never drafted, Kirk Cousins. Fans in D.C will realize the type of player they let go. RG3 has something to prove and it seems like he has all of the NFL to prove it to.
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with all of this until this blasphemy in bold lol. They're going to be better than Baltimore finally, no doubt. Baby steps though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Marvin Lewis teams are consistently the most low character teams in the NFL, wouldn't surprise me at all to see them completely implode next season given how close they were to winning a playoff game and once again failed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If the Jets weren't going to get Fitz I wouldn't have minded RGIII as a pretty low risk experiment - He at least would have been interesting to watch. He's shown incredible talent, but you get the feeling that going to Cleveland has sealed his fate and that downward trajectory will carry on. 

Really bad feeling we may end up with Geno, Hoyer or McCown. Fuck. 

I'd rather draft a QB or go with Bryce fucking Petty.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

blackholeson said:


> Speaking as a Steelers fan, I like what the Browns just did with RG3. This division is easily the best division in all of the NFL. Let me explain.
> 
> Robert has been healing for over a year now. I realize that his injury was something that could potentially end most careers. However, that is apparently not the case with RG3. What he did in Washington was amazing, his Coach's decision to keep him playing while injured was a major failure. Gruden didn't hate RG3, he just saw something better in another QB that he never drafted, Kirk Cousins. Fans in D.C will realize the type of player they let go. RG3 has something to prove and it seems like he has all of the NFL to prove it to.
> 
> ...


Props to you, my friend. I look forward to the day when our storied rivalry is renewed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Best Browns QB since Jeff Garcia


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Patriots have to of had the best free agency so far. I can smell a 6 straight AFC Championship game appearance next season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Titans signed Rashad Johnson to a one year deal. They've had an excellent offseason so far.



Rocketmansid said:


> Patriots have to of had the best free agency so far. I can smell a 6 straight AFC Championship game appearance next season.


I think I smelt that even before the free agency deals.  But to recap:

Traded away Chandler Jones (big loss) to Arizona for a 2nd rounder & a guard (big draft pickup and maybe an o-lineman that will help them)

Signed Chris Hogan from Buffalo. No clue what he will provide.

Signed Chris Long to replace Chandler Jones. I imagine he's motivated.

Traded for Martellus Bennett and only lost a 4th round pick, giving them one of the scariest tight end duos in recent memory.

Signed Nate Washington, who should come in and be a nice deep threat for them. Also signed Shea McClellin (who's been a bit of an underachiever since being drafted) to replace the retired Jerod Mayo.

They signed Donald Brown. Why? I guess to catch come passes out of the backfield. 

They've got two picks in the 2nd round (late), two picks in the 3rd (late), and then nothing until the 6th round... where they have 5 picks there! Yeah, shore up that o-line, maybe draft a running back, and get some more defensive players in the draft and we're probably looking at another possible Super Bowl run.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> Titans signed Rashad Johnson to a one year deal. They've had an excellent offseason so far.
> 
> 
> I think I smelt that even before the free agency deals.  But to recap:
> ...


*

*

That is really all they need left. The Bennett/Gronko duo should be even better than the Hernandez/Gronk duo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

McClellin is a good player and has improved, played well last season for the Bears so him and Bennett coming in are good moves for us, I do think losing Chandler Jones is a loss but Bill will weave his usual BELLETRIX and we'll be right again


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is this thread still stickied even though we're in the off-season? I'm not complaining, I'm just curious.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Why is this thread still stickied even though we're in the off-season? I'm not complaining, I'm just curious.


FOOTBALL IS LIFE, DAWG

:lol

I'm more interested in free agency and the draft rather than the NBA right now, but a lot of that has to do with my Wizards not making the playoffs and the playoffs themselves looking like it'll be a repeat of last year's Finals (unless San Antonio surprises us).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> Why is this thread still stickied even though we're in the off-season? I'm not complaining, I'm just curious.


It'll unstick once MLB starts.

It kinda doesn't matter. This thread gets enough activity to keep it on the 1st page most of the year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> FOOTBALL IS LIFE, DAWG
> 
> :lol
> 
> I'm more interested in free agency and the draft rather than the NBA right now, but a lot of that has to do with my Wizards not making the playoffs and the playoffs themselves looking like it'll be a repeat of last year's Finals (unless San Antonio surprises us).


I think the east playoffs might be good all the way through, west might not be until the conference finals though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.totalprosports.com/2016/...bates-before-games-to-stay-calm-on-the-field/

Aaron Rodgers might jerk off before games? :ti Weirdest fucking off-season story of all time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think that's probably fairly common in sports :draper2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> I think that's probably fairly common in sports :draper2


Seriously? That's interesting. I remember Rousey saying she has sex before her fights because it raises her testosterone, but I figured the opposite would be true for male athletes.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Seriously? That's interesting. I remember Rousey saying she has sex before her fights because it raises her testosterone, but I figured the opposite would be true for male athletes.


I think they've done studies that indicate that busting a nut doesn't really affect testosterone levels (unless you do so to the point of exhaustion). Might help him think a little more clearly or be looser, though.

I know that race-day sex is a thing in track, and it serves as a good cardio warmup (while also getting you into a nice state of serenity). Dunno if the same applies to self-love.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Packers actually made a free agent signing!  Bringing in Jared Cook on a one year deal. Guess he'll battle for the starting spot alongside Richard Rodgers.

The Saints also signed Nick Fairley to a one year deal. Let's see if he can turn his career around.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not excited about this signing considering it's only a one year deal, unless more details come out and there is an option for another year. Why sign someone to a one year deal and be put in the same situation next year of having to address the TE position? I was hoping they'd add another TE through the draft.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers signed Brandon Boykin

CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON AND HIS PROTEGE ARE NOW TOGETHER :mark:


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Mock Draft 1-10

*Tennessee Titans, (1st pick), 1st rd, OT, Laremy Tunsil, Ole Miss*

I think this is the most obvious pick of draft because it gives them the offensive line for the future of their QB to be comfortable in. Otherwise this is going to be a very disappointing bust. However, I think Tunsil is rare player. He is no Orlando Pace, but he might be better than Pace. Not joking, that's his upside. Man among boys.

*Cleveland Browns, (1st pick), 1st rd, FS, Jalen Ramsey, Florida State*

There is no way in hell they pass up on the best player in this draft at his position on defense. Ramsey is a rare player. Cleveland has brought in a group of defensive players in the off season. Keep going with your defense. Robert Griffin is the starter, no doubt about it. You don't sign him to sit the bench. The man wills start. This team doesn't need to waste a QB in the 1st round. This defense will be one to fear in 2016. Remember their defensive studs last year. Keep adding to that. 

*San Diego Chargers, (1st pick), 1st rd, DE, Joey Bosa, Ohio State Univ*

If they don't draft this kid they are out of their fucking minds. They don't have much on that defensive line. This young man is the real deal. I am not sure who I can compare him to, but he is certainly a starter and possible rookie defensive player of the year. There was talk of his draft stock dropping. If that means not being taken #1 overall I understand, but he may turn out to be the best pass rusher in this draft. Not saying is the next J.J. Watt, but he sure is close. 

*Dallas Cowboys, (1st pick), 1st rd, WR, Laquon Treadwell, Ole Miss*

This may be a reach, but when you consider who strong this offense is through the air with only one real WR, Dez Bryant. Adding a young stud like this could be a big deal. A dynamic duo threat with Romo gaining yet another weapon on offense. They didn't draft a WR, or pick one up in the off season. I'm not impressed with Terrance Williams. Treadwell is totally the compliment to Bryant. This kid will fit in well with this offense. It looks like a reach, but this team is better than their record. He is perfect.

*Jacksonville Jaguars, (1st pick), 1st rd, OLB, Myles Jack, UCLA*

One of those rare players. They really have nothing at linebacker. Posluszny is ten years in. Outside of him they have nothing. Myles Jack is a sure Pro Bowler for the future. I don't think you have safer pick at a position outside of a few other names. This team did well in the off season and I think it's time to make a safe, sure, pick this year. Jack is the type of player who can lead the linebacker core once Paul is gone. He is captain type of player. They didn't draft, or pick up a linebacker at all in the last year. 

*Baltimore Ravens, (1st pick), 1st rd, CB, Vernon Hargreaves, Florida
*
If they pass up on a chance to finally have someone on their team to cover Antonio Brown, wow! You can't beat this pick because it falls right into their laps. A top end CB like Vernon is exactly what this secondary needs. The Ravens have an aging secondary, but Matt Elam at Safety provides some youth. Drafting Vernon makes sense in a pass happy league. Not many top CB's fall out of the top 5. Usually someone takes a player of his caliber early. Rare athlete. 

*San Francisco, ( 1st pick), 1st rd, OT, Ronnie Stanley, Notre Dame*

I know this sounds crazy, but they are going to get their QB this year, but not likely this early. They may trade right back into the first round, or walk away with someone in Free Agency. Kapernick is not their QB of the future. Who knows, they may not deal, or they might. Stanley is the top tackle of this draft if Laremy isn't here. Stanley can start at left tackle, but will also dominate at right tackle. These two at the outside is a great move. They have done nothing in the off season so this will be a safe move. 

*Philadelphia, ( 1st pick), 1st rd, DE, DeForest Buckner, Oregon*

Buckner is going to be a certain starter. He may not be the best DE over the next decade, but he'll make the Pro Bowl half his career. This team drafted a DE last year in the last round. Cedric Thornton is not the answer. Buckner could come in and stat right away. He may not post double digit sacks, but give it a year, or to. His upside is amazing and his overall talent does translate to the NFL. I don't see a busts here with this player. Might be a little raw, but I think this Eagles defense could use a player like DeForest Buckner. 

*Tampa Bay, (1st pick), 1st rd, DT, Sheldon Rankins, Louisville*

He is exactly what they need in the middle of their defense. Pairing him alongside McCoy sounds like a great idea. This will improve their rushing defense tremendously and their pass rush. His senior bowl performance was amazing and his draft stock went straight up. He is the top rated player at his position. Overall I think Rankins is the perfect player for this Tampa Bay defense. They didn't draft a defensive tackle last season. This young man will be force to be reckoned with. There have been some stud defensive tackles over the years, he'll join that class. 

*New York Giant, (1st pick), 1st rd, RB, Ezekiel Elliot, Ohio State Univ*

This young man has potential to be a offensive rookie of the year candidate. The Giants can take a ton of pressure off of Eli and add to the pass game. They have two strong wide outs with Cruz and Odell Beckham. Adding a young stud like Elliot at RB is the perfect solution for the offense. They would have to be out of there minds to pass this young man. He is that type of player which can have an affect on an offense like Bell, or Jamal Charles. Believe me this kid will be top name RB in two years, or likely less.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^^^ Wait a second, aren't you the one who tried to convince me how the Titans should NOT take Tunsil with the 1st pick???

I don't see Wentz not going in the top 10 honestly. Teams are so desperate for QBs these days that I'd honestly be surprised if Cleveland passes on him. Goff I can see dropping, but not him.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> ^^^ Wait a second, aren't you the one who tried to convince me how the Titans should NOT take Tunsil with the 1st pick???
> 
> I don't see Wentz not going in the top 10 honestly. Teams are so desperate for QBs these days that I'd honestly be surprised if Cleveland passes on him. Goff I can see dropping, but not him.


Yes, I was. Then I realized how good he was on tape. There have been plenty of busts, top, left tackles over the years that folks have forgotten about. His foot work is unreal. I don't know how I missed this and from what I hear his pro day workout was well done, confirmed pretty much that he will be the top pick of the draft. Personally, I think the Titans should go forth with a defensive player. They need more help on defense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Willing to bet at least one of those "rare" studs totally busts. Not a shot at you btw, just more at the general hyperbole you see every year surrounding the draft.

Don't see Wentz slipping out of the top 10. Think we'd be making moves for him or even Goff if that situation played out. I never hate taking a QB but I'm not sold on Lynch at all and see it's getting more and more trendy to have him go to the Jets.

McCagnan seems obsessed with the BPA strategy - I definitely want us to get a tackle which would enable us to cut/restructure Brick and or Giacomini who were both horrendous last season - Ideally that's where we'd be going at 20. Wouldn't like putting a first round QB behind that line, especially if we cut Brick without adequate cover. 

If we keep Mo I think we can make due without an outside pass rusher for another season. I'm still traumatized from Gholston anyways.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

My Eagles should either draft a QB with the first pick or go defense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocketmansid said:


> My Eagles should either draft a QB with the first pick or go defense.


Every mock these days has them taking Zeke Elliott, which I definitely think makes sense after the Demarco trade.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bengals signed Karlos Dansby and Brandon LaFell :mark:. Makin them moves :mark:.

Great insurance for the LB position. Now all we need to do is to draft another WR to complement LaFell, get a reliable kicker, add some extra depth towards the O-Line, and somehow someway get Reggie Nelson back here, and we're coasting as usual.

Just noticed Andre Smith is with the Vikings now. Hallelujah. So glad he's gone. Fuck that bum.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Redskins signed Vernon Davis to a one year deal. With Jordan Reed and Niles Paul already on the team, I really don't know why this was necessary... but oh well. Also hosted the ONLY free agent visit for Anquan Boldin the other day. Would be very happy with that signing. Always loved watching him play.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> My Eagles should either draft a QB with the first pick or go defense.


They've gone to dinner with Goff and Wentz this week, per Schefter.



Corey said:


> Every mock these days has them taking Zeke Elliott, which I definitely think makes sense after the Demarco trade.


Way too high to take a RB, even one as talented as Zeke.

The Eagles don't need a RB right now. They need just about everything else. Franchise RB is one of the last things you add when you're putting together a roster just because they're possible to get in later rounds and they have such a short shelf life.

I don't see the Cowboys going Treadwell. #4 would be too high for him anyway. His best comp is Anquan Boldin. Boldin's a heck of a receiver, but he's not a guy you spend a Top 5 pick on. Especially when you already have one of the best WRs in the game and have other holes. (Speaking of the Cowboys, I loved the Alfred Morris signing. He could be great for them, back in the zone read where he absolutely thrives.)

Wouldn't be shocked if the Browns still take Wentz. We don't know that they believe that RG3 is the guy they see starting for them three years from now. He's a dice roll at this point.

Also, a lot of what you said about Ramsey could be said about Joey Bosa, who is not only an Ohio State kid but also plays a position of greater importance than Ramsey does. Ramsey is always a possibility, but I'll be surprised if they draft someone other than Wentz or Bosa, assuming they stay in the 2 spot.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Mock Draft 11-20

*Chicago Bears, (1st pick), 1st rd, DT, A'Shawn Robinson, Alabama*

He is listed as a Defensive tackle, but he can play anywhere on the line. This kid is probably the most NFL ready defensive linemen coming out this year imo. They drafted a nose tackle last year, but A'Shawn can play anywhere in Vic Fangio's 3-4 defensive line. He is a mountain of a man with some athleticism. He doesn't have NFL strength according to the combine, but on tape he looks fine. Robinson can play defensive end in a 3-4 scheme and be just fine. I like his potential. 

*New Orleans, (1st pick), 1st rd, Shaq Lawson, DE, Clemson*

I honestly do think this young man will fall right into their laps. Lawson will miss the top 10 due to team's not finding a need for him. They have nothing opposite Cameron Jordan. A strong pass rush helps the secondary. This defense gave up 45 touchdowns in the air. By this pick you're not going to find a shut down CB, worth taking this high up. Remember they didn't draft a single defensive end last year in the draft. This is the year to do just that. 

*Miami, (1st pick), 1st rd, Reggie Ragland, ILB, Alabama*

They need someone to anchor this defense from the middle. He is a no brainer right now. This defense could be very impressive this season with him help lead the way as a rookie. He is NFL ready. This team did not draft a single linebacker last year. Why not take one this year in the top 20 of the draft where you can land a leader like Reggie Ragland? He isn't the next Ray Lewis, or Patrick Willis, but he is certainly a future Pro Bowler. Miami sure knows their linebackers, they better not screw this one up.

*Oakland, (1st pick), 1st rd, Eli Apple, CB, Ohio State*

Granted they signed Sean Smith already, but why not pair him with Eli Apple? They drafted a CB last in the 7th round and that went nowhere. They don't have much at this position. Apple is certainly worth a top 20 pick. Hayden, their former 1st round pick at CB is not living up to the hype. Eli Apple has far more upside coming out as a rookie than Hayden did. I'm sure they'd like to forget that pick and drafting Eli Apple is a great way to do that. 

*Los Angeles, (1st pick), 1st rd, Carson Wentz, QB, North Dakota State*

I think this makes the most sense here. Considering they have nothing at QB with Foles leading the way. I'm not sure why, but Foles was far better in Philadelphia. Even as good as Todd Gurley was, I don't think that alone is enough for this team. You have a Carson Wentz waiting to be the first QB chosen in my mock draft. I think this is the move that will put this team back at the top of the NFC West. Wentz is better than Goff, but nothing against Goff. He looks better than Aaron Rodgers did when he came out. No joke. Wentz will anchor the pass game for the next decade.

*Detroit, (1st pick), 1st rd, Jack Conklin, OT, Michigan State*

Is there any other reason not to draft this young man? Their offensive line is probably at the middle of the road, or closer to the bottom half in the league. Stafford plays best upright and throwing. Without Johnson there anymore Matthew Stafford will be taking more time to look down field at open receivers. He may be better than Riley Reiff and actually he is. This team drafted a tackle last year in the last round, Corey Robinson did not play last year. Jack Conklin is a top 10 pick any year not so heavy at this position. 

*Atlanta, (1st pick), 1st rd, Corey Coleman, WR, Baylor*

This kid led the nation with 20 receiving touchdowns. Is there any reason not to draft him for your franchise QB? The Falcons by far had the best off season with free agency. Adding a player like this makes sense because the talent falls off considerably as each round keeps going. Coleman has the speed to beat teams deep. Pairing him with Julio Jones will make plenty of sense in the long run. Matt Ryan will love having this deep threat spread the field. 

*Indianapolis, (1st pick), 1st rd, Derrick Henry, RB, Alabama*

For the first time in a very long time two RB's will be drafted in the first round this year. Henry won't be overlooked, but I do feel Ezekiel, or Henry will go first, I just chose Elliot over Henry due to Ezekiel Elliot having more speed and range in play. Elliot is a guaranteed three down RB. Not to say that Henry won't be, but I think falling to a team as good as the Colts are with a healthy Andrew Luck makes sense. Henry will fit right in with this offense. 

*Buffalo, (1st pick), 1st rd, Jared Goff, QB, California*

This is a no brainer. Don't get me wrong Tyrod Taylor played well this year, but is he the starter? Jared Goff is a franchise QB and that is exactly what this team needs right now. They have McCoy, and Watkins. All they need now is a franchise QB. E.J. Manuel was not a Rex Ryan pick. This was the former guy Marone's pick. Bills take the next Aaron Rodgers and eventually take over the AFC East. Sure thing here. 

*New York Jets, (1st pick), 1st rd, Taylor Decker, OT, Ohio State*

May not be the fancy pick, but certainly a smart move. Decker is easily one of the best tackles in the nation coming out of College. He will easily start by the time he is ready on either tackle position. I think down the line they will see this pick as a steal. He potentially could be the best left tackle taken after Laremy. His footwork is proper and he has more strength that the combine indicates. Team player and a strong leader. Great pick here.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Indianapolis would probably be one of the last places I'd wanna be if I was Derrick Henry. Trent Richardson all over again there. No one on that line to block for him, that's for sure. I understand the pick from the Colts perspective though.
@RetepAdam. so you're saying if you redrafted last year's class you wouldn't take Gurley in the top 10? Legitimate question. I think you could make a serious case for Jacksonville at 3 to really round out that offense. Certainly the Giants at 9 could've used him.

With Pederson running the Eagles now, I definitely think they need a bellcow back to fit into his system. Mathews is very injury prone and Sproles is getting up there in age. Elliott makes a lot of sense to me and since they have 5 of the top 100 picks (two in the 3rd round), I don't think it's too much of a gamble to address other needs later.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Indianapolis would probably be one of the last places I'd wanna be if I was Derrick Henry. Trent Richardson all over again there. No one on that line to block for him, that's for sure. I understand the pick from the Colts perspective though.
> 
> @RetepAdam. so you're saying if you redrafted last year's class you wouldn't take Gurley in the top 10? Legitimate question. I think you could make a serious case for Jacksonville at 3 to really round out that offense. Certainly the Giants at 9 could've used him.
> 
> With Pederson running the Eagles now, I definitely think they need a bellcow back to fit into his system. Mathews is very injury prone and Sproles is getting up there in age. Elliott makes a lot of sense to me and since they have 5 of the top 100 picks (two in the 3rd round), I don't think it's too much of a gamble to address other needs later.


Maybe sixth. And that's with the hindsight of him being as productive as he was.

What's the upside in Philadelphia spending a Top 10 pick on Zeke? Even if he's really, really good, they probably won't be a playoff team. So, you're burning through years at a position where guys tend to have fewer good years than any other position — and you could probably find a guy just as good as him in the second or third round of a number of these drafts.

Ezekiel Elliott is a Top 10 talent in this draft, but it's hard to justify the Eagles taking him. The Giants, at least, would make more sense since they have a number of the more positions figured out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Maybe sixth. And that's with the hindsight of him being as productive as he was.
> 
> What's the upside in Philadelphia spending a Top 10 pick on Zeke? Even if he's really, really good, they probably won't be a playoff team. So, you're burning through years at a position where guys tend to have fewer good years than any other position — and you could probably find a guy just as good as him in the second or third round of a number of these drafts.
> 
> Ezekiel Elliott is a Top 10 talent in this draft, but it's hard to justify the Eagles taking him. The Giants, at least, would make more sense since they have a number of the more positions figured out.


Getting Zeke at 8 I think would probably depend on who's available there. If Hargreaves is still on the board, I think that's a no brainer to go with him. If he's gone, I don't see any major risk in taking Zeke over any of the multiple defensive line prospects (a lot of those guys blend together for me) in the draft if they think they can fill other needs down the line. You can at least agree with me that if they were still sitting at pick 12 and he was available then they have to snatch him up there though right?

Can definitely agree on Giants part. Either Zeke or Treadwell for them and we could be looking at a scary offense. Assuming all that money they spent on the defense works out, we're looking at a scary team in general.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Getting Zeke at 8 I think would probably depend on who's available there. If Hargreaves is still on the board, I think that's a no brainer to go with him. If he's gone, I don't see any major risk in taking Zeke over any of the multiple defensive line prospects (a lot of those guys blend together for me) in the draft if they think they can fill other needs down the line. You can at least agree with me that if they were still sitting at pick 12 and he was available then they have to snatch him up there though right?
> 
> Can definitely agree on Giants part. Either Zeke or Treadwell for them and we could be looking at a scary offense. Assuming all that money they spent on the defense works out, we're looking at a scary team in general.


I don't know that the Eagles _have_ to do anything. Especially considering the possibility that Wentz and/or Goff could still be on the board at that point. Again, Zeke's a top talent — but there are several reasons RBs have hardly been going in the first round over the past half-decade.

On the Giants' end, Elliott makes sense. Treadwell, less so. They have other positions to fill. They've got Odell Beckham Jr. If Victor Cruz is healthy, they're in great shape. Laquon Treadwell would be a major luxury pick (as well as a bit of a reach). They'd be better served to take a shot at a guy like Tyler Boyd in the second or third round and use that top pick to upgrade their line or defense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, totally forgot about Cruz still being on the team. Good call there.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I think after this season any one of the 32 teams in the NFL would have taken Gurley earlier. It really doesn't matter how many RB's go early these days. All we can say is this. There are RB's who are still changing the course of games every Sunday, Monday, and Thursday. Yes, it's a passing game, but RB's can catch as well. Le'Veon Bell proves that a RB can completely change an offense. The Steelers offense is what it is not just because of Bell, but due to him being a part of it. The Eagles don't need a RB, or QB. They need help on defense, as do most teams this year. This draft isn't top heavy with explosive, offensive, talent. I believe both QB's will land on their proper teams, just no in the top 10. Not only that, but Goff, and Wentz could be future HOF players. Elliot and Henry are easily the best RB's so far. The WR's and TE's aren't anything special this year. Slow receiver class this year. It's all about defense in this draft. This draft is extremely deep for defense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If any of the QB's start to fall I think the Jets will look to trade up with the #20 Pick & Mo Wilkerson on offer. Wilk is more of a sure thing than any draft pick (although is looking a HUGE contract) and is probably a top 5 DL in the league. Actually shocked there hasn't been more reported interest in him.


----------



## Dangerous PP (Apr 1, 2016)

go broncos


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> *They've gone to dinner with Goff and Wentz this week, per Schefter.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Excited for Geoff that's about it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> Excited for Geoff that's about it.


"Geoff!"

I would loooooove if Goff were to somehow fall to the Broncos. But I highly doubt that's happening.

Wentz is a nice QB prospect as well.

Pretty significant dropoff after the two of them. I have a sneaking suspicion that Elway might go after Paxton Lynch, which I would not be thrilled about.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

It hasn't been mentioned in here yet, but the Patriots made another rock solid signing and got POT ROAST Terrance Knighton on a one year deal. This team man...

Denver fans, any interest in the team trading for Mike Glennon? A 5th round pick would likely suffice and then you can use all your other picks to address the losses from free agency.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> "Geoff!"
> 
> I would loooooove if Goff were to somehow fall to the Broncos. But I highly doubt that's happening.
> 
> ...


I think we should draft a QB somewhere in the draft if we do not get one with the first pick, I do not trust Bradford for an entire season and we need a franchise quarterback.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks the wheels are turning for Kaepernick to Denver.

Fitz losing all of his leverage and looks like the Jets will get him for exactly what they wanted. Lovely job.

The Bears are apparently interested in trading for Wilkerson. Talk of swapping first round picks (11 for 20) but we should really looking more than that.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks more likely Kaepernick will head to Denver, smart move on his hand and for Denver too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oakland signed Reggie Nelson today. Can't fucking wait to see that team next year.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Broncos now interested in Johnny Manziel possibly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

D'Brickashaw Ferguson retired today after 10 years. Only missed one single snap in his entire career. Wow.

Jets need a quarterback and a left tackle now.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

So any other teams looking at Fitzpatrick? At this point he should just consider rejoining the Jets.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocketmansid said:


> So any other teams looking at Fitzpatrick? At this point he should just consider rejoining the Jets.


Haven't heard any talks from... anyone else really. Looks like the Jets gameplan seems to be paying off.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Corey said:


> Haven't heard any talks from... anyone else really. Looks like the Jets gameplan seems to be paying off.


Not surprised as Fitz was asking for a lot of money for an above average QB.


----------



## Werdum (Apr 6, 2016)

The battle over Deflategate settled inside the octagon!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Clady to the Jets for a 5th


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Clady to the Jets for a 5th


Makes sense for the Jets and they restructured his deal, but I'm not sure if you really gain much on the Broncos end for the trade. They have to replace like... every position on the line now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Makes sense for the Jets and they restructured his deal, but I'm not sure if you really gain much on the Broncos end for the trade. They have to replace like... every position on the line now.


They were going to cut him. That's why they got Okung. The fact that they were able to trade him and a 7th for a 5th is nice. He was gone either way.

Don't get me wrong. He's been a great player when healthy. But he hasn't been healthy in years, and he has a massive contract.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> They were going to cut him. That's why they got Okung. The fact that they were able to trade him and a 7th for a 5th is nice. He was gone either way.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. He's been a great player when healthy. But he hasn't been healthy in years, and he has a massive contract.


Shiiit, see, I forgot about Okung. Too many teams to keep up with.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719036359659249664 RIP to the man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just read about that, wow that is rough.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Makes me feel old


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Are the Broncos seriously considering signing Manziel? Kapernick deal I guess is not happening. If they do not get Manziel maybe they can pay Fitz what he wants to be their starting QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No they're not seriously considering signing him. He himself is suggesting they do and Von has made random remarks about him wanting them to do it, nothing else.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im out here living with my guys, Johnny and Von Miller. Everybody knows Von Miller. Super Bowl MVP. Von Miller, my brother. I'm living with him right now. We're getting our lives together.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Maybe the Broncos could sign Gordon after his lifelong ban is over


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> *Are the Broncos seriously considering signing Manziel?* Kapernick deal I guess is not happening. If they do not get Manziel maybe they can pay Fitz what he wants to be their starting QB.


Nope.

Everything I've heard/read suggests that it was just a professional courtesy from Kubiak and Von, both of whom are A&M guys.



HighFiveGhost said:


> Im out here living with my guys, Johnny and Von Miller. Everybody knows Von Miller. Super Bowl MVP. Von Miller, my brother. I'm living with him right now. We're getting our lives together.


1. That sounds like a Trump quote. :banderas (EDIT — ...that was the joke.)
2. Von publicly said "Nah, he's not living with me."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joshua Caleb Gordon.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Patriots resigned LeGarrette Blount to a one year deal yesterday. Probably the only team that had any interest in him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rams have traded for the #1 pick


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720598498677108736
bama4


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Talk about selling the farm. Congrats, LA, you've secured being a dumpster fire for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The Titans GM needs to be arrested for stealing. This is the type of trade you make for Andrew Luck, John Elway or Peyton Manning, not friggin Carson Wentz.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

When you think about how many pieces are already in place for the Rams, it makes sense on their part if they're in love with Wentz. Plus, they're stealing him from the Browns. hahaha. How hilarious is it that they did almost EXACTLY what Washington did 4 years ago???

But seriously, the fucking TITANS man! Watch out next year if all these picks and acquisitions work out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao at the Rams.

Titans better run all the way to the draft like the bandits they are. Surely the cops are chasing them.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Titans are gunna be sick in few years.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jesus Christ... First the Rams make out like bandits with that RGIII trade in 2012, now just bend over for Tennessee to fuck them. Karma?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is like the Herschel Walker heist.

Titans should be able to make an incredible team from this. They already look like they have the QB in place.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

How about another mock draft?

1. St. Louis - Carson Wentz
2. Cleveland - Jared Goff (because they're still desperate)
3. San Diego - Laremy Tunsil (Ramsey could go here but Rivers really needs protection)
4. Dallas - Jalen Ramsey
5. Jacksonville - Myles Jack
6. Baltimore - Joey Bosa
7. San Francisco - DeForest Buckner
8. Philadelphia - Ezekiel Elliott
9. Tampa Bay - Vernon Hargreaves
10. New York Giants - Stanley? Conklin? Apple?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tennessee Thieves future looking much brighter now. Hope Mariota can develop into a pro bowler there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

fuck off rams :dahell


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Trade will probably fail for everyone involved. It's just Fisher trying to save his job by getting a "franchise QB".


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Reportedly, the Rams are actually leaning towards Goff... in which case, why trade up ahead of the Browns?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Titans could be a problem if they hit on the majority of all those picks they just got.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...hnny-manziel-was-a-passenger-in-a-hit-and-run



> Although Manziel left the scene on foot, he eventually caught a ride from suspended Browns receiver Josh Gordon (who may or may not be his roommate).


:ti This fuckery.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Manziel is legit that one idiot we all know that parties too hard in college and fails all of his classes but some how eventually graduates in 8 years for a 4 year degree, then doesn't use that degree towards everything and tries to bring the partying to his adulthood, but no one parties with him. So he sits there and screws his whole life up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Magic said:


> fuck off rams :dahell


Hey now. The Titans may be loading up on picks and building a solid team, but at least we will draft another receiver in the 1st round! JOKE'S ON THEM!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Titans could be a problem if they hit on the majority of all those picks they just got.


Yes! They can be contenders in about 2-3 years time if everything works out.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

And the 2016 NFL schedule gets release tonight, woot! One game already announced is the rematch of Super Bowl 50 in the opening game.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

I am not sure what has me shaking my head more today. The Rams hurting their team for a quick grab of a #1 pick due to the move to LA. I mean if you need that to fire up the fan base maybe you should have stayed in St Louis. Not like there is a Peyton or Andrew in this years draft. It is either that or the Lions schedule that has me shaking my head the most. I mean 3 of first 4 games are on the road AGAIN. This is 2 years straight. Interesting note that ties the two together, the Lions play both Tennessee and LA this year. 

Oh and the title of the thread should be "NFL 2016: Head to Head"


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...hnny-manziel-was-a-passenger-in-a-hit-and-run
> 
> 
> 
> :ti This fuckery.


Forget the NFL, these two have reality show written all over them.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

When I first read it I thought it was fake. If I'm a Titans fan I'm crazy excited right now


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Forget the NFL, these two have reality show written all over them.


I'd watch the shit out of that.

Imo, this was a smart move by both the Titans and the Rams. Titans already have their QB and now they've got a shit ton of picks in this year and next year's draft so they can build a team around him. LA also needed this trade because they've got to find their QB to build an offense around (and compliment Gurley). Plus, I'm sure they're looking to make a big splash in their return.

On a side note, I'm glad to see the clever thread titles are back.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rams learned nothing from the RG3 trade :ti


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> On a side note, I'm glad to see the clever thread titles are back.


Wish we could get this kind of service for the NHL thread :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers will lose way sooner this season.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> I'd watch the shit out of that.
> 
> Imo, this was a smart move by both the Titans and the Rams. Titans already have their QB and now they've got a shit ton of picks in this year and next year's draft so they can build a team around him. LA also needed this trade because they've got to find their QB to build an offense around (and compliment Gurley). Plus, I'm sure they're looking to make a big splash in their return.
> 
> On a side note, I'm glad to see the clever thread titles are back.


Hell yea. You can even do one with just Johnny. Call it "Johnny Football Needs A Roommate". Every week he tries out a new roommate. 

The only thing I do not like from the Rams standpoint is they over paid to move up when there is no sure fire QB to pick at #1 . Maybe I am off on my perception but to me there is not much difference between the top QB and the 3rd best. I think they could have traded to somewhere else in top 5 or 10 for less and still got as good a QB as they will get at #1 .


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Hell yea. You can even do one with just Johnny. Call it "Johnny Football Needs A Roommate". Every week he tries out a new roommate.
> 
> The only thing I do not like from the Rams standpoint is they over paid to move up when there is no sure fire QB to pick at #1. Maybe I am off on my perception but to me there is not much difference between the top QB and the 3rd best. I think they could have traded to somewhere else in top 5 or 10 for less and still got as good a QB as they will get at #1.


There's a dropoff between Wentz/Goff and Lynch. And then another gap between Lynch and everyone else.

They paid too much to move up to #1, but my assumption (despite reports to the contrary) is that they wanted to get in ahead of Cleveland so they can take Carson Wentz, and they wanted to generate excitement for the L.A. fanbase by getting the #1 pick and taking a QB.

If they take Goff (who I like a lot), I really won't get it since it was likely that he would have been around at like #4 or #5, at least.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Some articles coming out stating that Philly was in talks of trading up to get the first pick and now possibly gonna do so to trade up for number 2. I assume to get the other QB that LA doesn't pick.

If that's true, then why the hell did you invest so much money into two quarterbacks in the offseason??? Can't imagine they'd trade all the way up there for Tunsil or Ramsey.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> There's a dropoff between Wentz/Goff and Lynch. And then another gap between Lynch and everyone else.
> 
> They paid too much to move up to #1, but my assumption (despite reports to the contrary) is that they wanted to get in ahead of Cleveland so they can take Carson Wentz, and they wanted to generate excitement for the L.A. fanbase by getting the #1 pick and taking a QB.
> 
> If they take Goff (who I like a lot), I really won't get it since it was likely that he would have been around at like #4 or #5, at least.


But is the gap enough to justify trading up to 1 vs something lower. That is part of my point. That an not like either is a Luck, Manning, Brady type. I mean they might prove me wrong but just do not see it. 

For sure it was to generate excitement but they overpaid and the fact they are bringing football back to LA after all these years should be excitement enough. If not the move might have been a bad idea. 

It reminds me of when Chicago traded 2 first round picks to get Jay Cutler. Heck they did not even do that really as they traded their starting QB too. Now Cutler is better no doubt but the increase of ability between Cutler and Orton was not worth TWO 1st round picks.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Some articles coming out stating that Philly was in talks of trading up to get the first pick and now possibly gonna do so to trade up for number 2.


Cleveland ain't giving up #2 . We couldn't be that stupid. We NEED our QB. The only circumstances under which we should give it up is if Hue thinks he can find a diamond in the rough in the 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

5 primetime games for the texans :drose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> But is the gap enough to justify trading up to 1 vs something lower. That is part of my point. That an not like either is a Luck, Manning, Brady type. I mean they might prove me wrong but just do not see it.
> 
> For sure it was to generate excitement but they overpaid and the fact they are bringing football back to LA after all these years should be excitement enough. If not the move might have been a bad idea.
> 
> *It reminds me of when Chicago traded 2 first round picks to get Jay Cutler. Heck they did not even do that really as they traded their starting QB too. Now Cutler is better no doubt but the increase of ability between Cutler and Orton was not worth TWO 1st round picks.*


Perhaps, but when you don't really have a clear path to getting a franchise QB, you sometimes have to overpay to get that opportunity.

Cutler ended up leading them to the NFC Championship Game before getting hurt. Plus, with the amount of mismanagement going on in Chicago for the majority of his tenure there, it's hard to say how things might have played out if they set him up in a more ideal environment than playing in like eight different schemes under five different coaches with zero offensive line to protect him.

An easy way to tell whether a team is getting fair value is to look at it from the other side of the equation. As a Broncos fan, the return we got for Cutler on paper did not justify trading him.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Perhaps, but when you don't really have a clear path to getting a franchise QB, you sometimes have to overpay to get that opportunity.
> 
> An easy way to tell whether a team is getting fair value is to look at it from the other side of the equation. As a Broncos fan, the return we got for Cutler on paper did not justify trading him.


Fair enough. 

True but it could be said Denver blew the picks. I know the 2nd one was traded away for a pick that was traded away and that 2nd trade went to Dallas who took Dez Bryant. I forget who Denver finally ended up with in 2010. They also traded away the 3rd round pick from Chicago to Pittsburgh who ended up with Mike Wallace I think. Either way Denver did not cash in on that trade for sure.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> True but it could be said Denver blew the picks. I know the 2nd one was traded away for a pick that was traded away and that 2nd trade went to Dallas who took Dez Bryant. I forget who Denver finally ended up with in 2010. They also traded away the 3rd round pick from Chicago to Pittsburgh who ended up with Mike Wallace I think. Either way Denver did not cash in on that trade for sure.


Combined with a few other things, we basically came away with Demaryius Thomas, Eric Decker, Tim Tebow and Robert Ayers.

And in the case of Demaryius, we _should_ have been able to trade down to get him (or Dez) had McBoy Wonder not traded our first round pick (Earl Thomas!) for the chance to pick fucking Alphonso Smith in the second round the year before.

But at any rate, there's a pretty sizeable gap between Jay Cutler and Kyle Orton and an even bigger gap between Orton and the QB Cutler still could have become at that juncture in his career.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Combined with a few other things, we basically came away with Demaryius Thomas, Eric Decker, Tim Tebow and Robert Ayers.
> 
> And in the case of Demaryius, we _should_ have been able to trade down to get him (or Dez) had McBoy Wonder not traded our first round pick (Earl Thomas!) for the chance to pick fucking Alphonso Smith in the second round the year before.
> 
> But at any rate, there's a pretty sizeable gap between Jay Cutler and Kyle Orton and an even bigger gap between Orton and the QB Cutler still could have become at that juncture in his career.


Ah ok. Well not horrible. Not great but not horrible. 

I agree there was a big gap between the two but I thought Chicago should have made the trade but kept Orton. He would have been a decent back up and could have helped Cutler with the plays to get him up to speed quicker. If Denver was insistent on getting Cutler, can not see why they would be, to me the gap was a first and third at most not two first round picks. Especially in back to back years. I mean seeing how the pick in 2010 got passed around and ended with Dez being involved with one of the picks traded Chicago could have had Jay and Dez. They would have been much better off in that scenario.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Ah ok. Well not horrible. Not great but not horrible.
> 
> I agree there was a big gap between the two but I thought Chicago should have made the trade but kept Orton. He would have been a decent back up and could have helped Cutler with the plays to get him up to speed quicker. If Denver was insistent on getting Cutler, can not see why they would be, to me the gap was a first and third at most not two first round picks. Especially in back to back years. I mean seeing how the pick in 2010 got passed around and ended with Dez being involved with one of the picks traded Chicago could have had Jay and Dez. They would have been much better off in that scenario.


Yeah, but that's nowhere near sufficient value. Cutler was 25 years old and coming off a Pro Bowl season.

Imagine if the Raiders traded Derek Carr for Case Keenum, a first round pick and a third round pick.

That would be pretty fucking insane, no?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, but that's nowhere near sufficient value. Cutler was 25 years old and coming off a Pro Bowl season.
> 
> Imagine if the Raiders traded Derek Carr for Case Keenum, a first round pick and a third round pick.
> 
> That would be pretty fucking insane, no?


For the Raiders yea I would say so. For Houston or St Louis it would be a deal however if they added another 1st round pick I think the Raiders might have got the better deal. That deal would be closer than the Denver/Chicago one because I think Jay is better than Derek but Kyle is also better than Case. At least from what I have seen. 

Now I can not remember for sure but was there not problems between Cutler and Denver management at the time of the trade? It is possible Denver was worried about Jay walking eventually as a FA so wanted to get value out of him before that. I know there was a rumor of them trying to trade him the year before or so.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Johnny Manziel should have his own reality tv show, it get hugh ratings weekly. So now the story on him is him and friends destroyed a rent out spot in LA, Christ this dude's life continues to fall further down the hole.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> For the Raiders yea I would say so. For Houston or St Louis it would be a deal however if they added another 1st round pick I think the Raiders might have got the better deal. That deal would be closer than the Denver/Chicago one because I think Jay is better than Derek but Kyle is also better than Case. At least from what I have seen.


I like Kyle Orton just fine, but he was a good backup masquerading as a starter at that point, and his numbers were fairly commensurate with Keenum's at this stage in his career.



> Now I can not remember for sure but was there not problems between Cutler and Denver management at the time of the trade? It is possible Denver was worried about Jay walking eventually as a FA so wanted to get value out of him before that. I know there was a rumor of them trying to trade him the year before or so.


Josh McDaniels tried to trade Cutler for Matt Cassel, straight-up, which is just :Wat?

Cutler found out and was understandably pissed. They couldn't smooth things over, so Cutler demanded a trade. Broncos obliged. This was the best offer they could get. Was it enough...? Eh. We'd be looking at it a little differently in hindsight if the Broncos hadn't fallen into Peyton Manning a few years later.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Already got the confirmation that I am going to Broncos-Chiefs in Arrowhead on Christmas Day :mark:


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> I like Kyle Orton just fine, but he was a good backup masquerading as a starter at that point, and his numbers were fairly commensurate with Keenum's at this stage in his career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a three team deal. I know one of the scenarios I heard included my Lions, who actually would have got Cutler, and I think San Fran was mentioned in another scenario. I know New England was involved either way. 

Here is an interesting thought I had a year or so ago. What if Denver took those two first round pics and traded for Detroit's number one over and took Stafford. Now as a Lions fan I know Stafford is not an elite QB but I put him in the next level along with Cutler. Cutler is a bit better than Stafford. Anyways, Denver would have been set at QB with Matt these last few years. He would not have been as good as Manning was during his tenure in Denver with the exception of last year. Last year Denver did good with mostly defense and a running game mixed with a decent passing game and they won the SB with that. I really think if Stafford was the QB in the playoffs last year Denver would have done the same as they did with Manning. The difference is they still would have Stafford for next 5-7 years as opposed to looking around for one like they are now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Cleveland ain't giving up #2 . We couldn't be that stupid. We NEED our QB. The only circumstances under which we should give it up is if Hue thinks he can find a diamond in the rough in the 2nd or 3rd round.


You don't NEED a QB at all if you can build a solid OL, that postpones the need for a QB so you don't rush judgement and end up with Ryan leaf or Eric Couch


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I thought it was a three team deal. I know one of the scenarios I heard included my Lions, who actually would have got Cutler, and I think San Fran was mentioned in another scenario. I know New England was involved either way.
> 
> Here is an interesting thought I had a year or so ago. What if Denver took those two first round pics and traded for Detroit's number one over and took Stafford. Now as a Lions fan I know Stafford is not an elite QB but I put him in the next level along with Cutler. Cutler is a bit better than Stafford. Anyways, Denver would have been set at QB with Matt these last few years. He would not have been as good as Manning was during his tenure in Denver with the exception of last year. Last year Denver did good with mostly defense and a running game mixed with a decent passing game and they won the SB with that. I really think if Stafford was the QB in the playoffs last year Denver would have done the same as they did with Manning. The difference is they still would have Stafford for next 5-7 years as opposed to looking around for one like they are now.


Detroit probably wouldn't have done that deal, and even if they had, the Broncos wouldn't have been anywhere near as successful as they were with Peyton, meaning they wouldn't have been a draw for guys like DeMarcus Ware, Aqib Talib and T.J. Ward. We wouldn't have won a Super Bowl, and there's a decent chance we'd be in a similar position as Detroit is right now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Redskins vs. Steelers open up the Monday Night Football schedule at FedEx Field. A buddy of mine is a Shittsburgh fan so we're definitely fucking going. :lol



The Absolute said:


> Cleveland ain't giving up #2 . We couldn't be that stupid. We NEED our QB. The only circumstances under which we should give it up is if Hue thinks he can find a diamond in the rough in the 2nd or 3rd round.


Let's say you get that QB you want at number two. There's needs at virtually EVERY other position on offense. They desperately need lineman and receiver help and there's not exactly a bellcow back or premiere one on the roster (not a big problem though). 

If they can get even half to what LA gave up or somewhat close (no one else has as many picks to give up like they did), I'd absolutely take it. If Philly were to make an offer, they have two picks in the middle of the 3rd round they could give up, the 2nd overall in the 4th, and two 5th rounders, but nothing in the 2nd. Cleveland would only drop back to 8th where you can still probably get an elite prospect (just not a QB) and could end up with a SLEW of picks in the middle rounds and probably get Philly's first pick next year or something.

That's a lot of theoretical, but I think you know what I'm saying here. :lol Philadelphia is just about the only team that has the picks to pull it off.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> You don't NEED a QB at all if you can build a solid OL, that postpones the need for a QB so you don't rush judgement and end up with Ryan leaf or Eric Couch


I used to think like that. During the Brian Hoyer season, I thought like that. And then the OL fell apart after the Alex Mack injury and Hoyer was exposed as the mediocre QB he is. I still think we need a good OL, but we also NEED a great QB under center to lead the offense. I don't care if we draft him in the 1st round, 2nd round, or the 86th round. (Although I really think we should draft him at #2.) We need to make a conscious decision about the QB position in the draft. Then we can worry about the OL.



Corey said:


> Let's say you get that QB you want at number two. There's needs at virtually EVERY other position on offense. They desperately need lineman and receiver help and there's not exactly a bellcow back or premiere one on the roster (not a big problem though).
> 
> If they can get even half to what LA gave up or somewhat close (no one else has as many picks to give up like they did), I'd absolutely take it. If Philly were to make an offer, they have two picks in the middle of the 3rd round they could give up, the 2nd overall in the 4th, and two 5th rounders, but nothing in the 2nd. Cleveland would only drop back to 8th where you can still probably get an elite prospect (just not a QB) and could end up with a SLEW of picks in the middle rounds and probably get Philly's first pick next year or something.
> 
> That's a lot of theoretical, but I think you know what I'm saying here. :lol Philadelphia is just about the only team that has the picks to pull it off.


If Hue and lawyer boy Sashi Brown think we can trade down and still get a good QB, I'm open to it. But I think this year could be finally be our chance to get this right. Goff and Wentz both have potential and after seeing what Winston and Mariota did in their first seasons, I don't want to pass up this chance. Hell, I'm still mad that we had a shot at getting Teddy Bridgewater and missed it. No more draft slip-ups. We should just take the risk, keep the #2 pick and draft our QB.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> I used to think like that. During the Brian Hoyer season, I thought like that. And then the OL fell apart after the Alex Mack injury and Hoyer was exposed as the mediocre QB he is. I still think we need a good OL, but we also NEED a great QB under center to lead the offense. I don't care if we draft him in the 1st round, 2nd round, or the 86th round. (Although I really think we should draft him at #2.) We need to make a conscious decision about the QB position in the draft. Then we can worry about the OL.


Most important thing in terms of bringing in a rookie QB is making sure you have a good enough line to protect him. If you don't have that line, even the best QB prospects can get sacked into oblivion (David Carr) or injured (RG3).

Make sure you have an O-line, then find your quarterback. Everything else, you can add later.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BENGALS schedule :mark:.










12-4; losing to the Jets, Patriots, Texans, and 1 against Pittsburgh. Let's get it :mark:.

I just want the Pittsburgh game(s) now. Fuck them and their neckbeard fans.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Honchkrow said:


> BENGALS schedule :mark:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12-4 regular season and Wild Card or Divisional round loss.>


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Texans released Brian Hoyer today. Hey Denver... still need a QB? :lol

Brandon Browner going back to the Seahawks on a one year deal.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Denver re-signed Ronnie Hillman to a one year deal and the Ravens signed Trent Richardson today. Will be interested to see if Richardson can revive his career in B-More seeing as it will likely be his last chance. People probably don't realize how old Justin Forsett is too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Trent Richardson, huh? Okay Baltimore.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Denver re-signed Ronnie Hillman to a one year deal and the Ravens signed Trent Richardson today. Will be interested to see if Richardson can revive his career in B-More seeing as it will likely be his last chance. People probably don't realize how old Justin Forsett is too.


They already have Buck Allen.

As much as I'd like to see him succeed, I doubt Richardson makes it through training camp.

-------
Unrelated, but I watched some of the Gruden QB Camp episodes early today. I like them because if you read between the lines a bit, you can get a sense of what kind of leaders these guys are.

In that regard, I think Goff and Wentz will both fare just fine in the NFL. I'm back out on Paxton Lynch, though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Being a first round pick gets you so many opportunities. Richardson has shown to be one of the worst RBs in the league, yet he's still finding work lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> Being a first round pick gets you so many opportunities. Richardson has shown to be one of the worst RBs in the league, yet he's still finding work lol.


It's because everyone's hoping something will finally click. There's a reason he was a Top 5 pick.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So the Brownies might trade away their No. 2 pick after all...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> It's because everyone's hoping something will finally click. There's a reason he was a Top 5 pick.


because he had great blocking at alabama where the holes were massive and that isnt the case in the nfl which is why he's absolute trash?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Magic said:


> because he had great blocking at alabama where the holes were massive and that isnt the case in the nfl which is why he's absolute trash?


This is true to an extent, but he just looks like a different player, even when he does have blocking.

It's almost sad to watch.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

If the Jets sign Brian Hoyer, I'm going to be extremely pissed off. We'll be picking top 5 this time next year...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Philly trading away their future! :lol It happened @The Absolute

_The Philadelphia Eagles acquired the No. 2 overall pick of the 2016 NFL Draft in a trade with the Cleveland Browns on Wednesday, the Eagles announced. Philadelphia will receive a 2017 fourth-round pick along with the No. 2 pick in exchange for five picks. The five picks Philly gave up are the No. 8, No. 77 (third round) and No. 100 (fourth round) selections in this year's draft, along with next year's first-round pick and a second-round pick in 2018._

Cleveland with two first rounders next year... again. Also sitting pretty in the 3rd and 4th rounds this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Man, this franchise QB culture is crazy. Two teams just throw away their draft to make sure they can get a QB.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is absurd. They already have a crazy amount invested in the QB position.

Really hurts the Jets too if we were looking at a QB, and all indicators are that we were. Lynch has a long way to go as the best remaining QB to make it to 20.

If we end up with Hoyer starting...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Philly trading away their future! :lol It happened @The Absolute
> 
> _The Philadelphia Eagles acquired the No. 2 overall pick of the 2016 NFL Draft in a trade with the Cleveland Browns on Wednesday, the Eagles announced. Philadelphia will receive a 2017 fourth-round pick along with the No. 2 pick in exchange for five picks. The five picks Philly gave up are the No. 8, No. 77 (third round) and No. 100 (fourth round) selections in this year's draft, along with next year's first-round pick and a second-round pick in 2018._
> 
> Cleveland with two first rounders next year... again. Also sitting pretty in the 3rd and 4th rounds this year.


While I was initially frustrated by this move, I must say that I'm actually kind of pleased with the outcome. Philly gave up more than I was expecting. If we play our cards right, we might be able to build the offense around RG3 instead of trying to do something with Wentz or Goff.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I was hoping we would trade back, and 8 isn't too bad. Pretty good haul for the number 2 pick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Now, what if we got swerved and Rams / Eagles didn't even take a QB.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

There won't be a swerve. Don't want to sound cliche, but you don't trade your draft like the Eagles & Rams did if you aren't taking a QB.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, Wentz to the Rams and Goff to the Eagles, then?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> So, Wentz to the Rams and Goff to the Eagles, then?


From what I've heard, it's probably the other way around.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Randumo24 said:


> From what I've heard, it's probably the other way around.


I'm going off Allbright's reports.

I've learned to trust him over just about anyone else.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Carolina removes the franchise tag from Norman and he's now an UFA


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

The moment you realize the Browns will own the 1st and 2nd pick next years draft.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

El Dandy said:


> Carolina removes the franchise tag from Norman and he's now an UFA


What in the hell!?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

El Dandy said:


> Carolina removes the franchise tag from Norman and he's now an UFA


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................................................................why?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, things must've gotten ugly between Norman and the organization. Fallout should be interesting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

go nab him colts.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I mean, Norman is overrated no doubt. He wants WAY more money than he was worth. Not to mention that we know he's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> I'm going off Allbright's reports.
> 
> I've learned to trust him over just about anyone else.


Watch everyone be wrong & the Eagles traded up to get Ramsey or someone not a QB lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Randumo24 said:


> Watch everyone be wrong & the Eagles traded up to get Ramsey or someone not a QB lol.


They've been talking about how looking ahead to future QB classes and not knowing when they'd be picking in the top 10 again, now was the time to make that move.

It would be quite a swerve if they didn't pick a QB.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> They've been talking about how looking ahead to future QB classes and not knowing when they'd be picking in the top 10 again, now was the time to make that move.
> 
> It would be quite a swerve if they didn't pick a QB.


Yeah, imagine how much more pissed their fans would be than they already were today if they traded all that to draft a CB.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cleveland is now set up almost as well as Tennessee is. Now of course the question is... will these players actually work out?













Irish Jet said:


> This is absurd. They already have a crazy amount invested in the QB position.
> 
> Really hurts the Jets too if we were looking at a QB, and all indicators are that we were. Lynch has a long way to go as the best remaining QB to make it to 20.


Exactly. It makes such little sense that they gave sizable contracts to both Bradford and Daniel and then did this. Makes you wonder, is Bradford on the trade block now? Denver? Jets? And you know Lynch's value just went wayyyyy up. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Elway tries to trade up to get ahead of New York at 20 to snag him, because if the Jets pass on him in the 1st, I really don't know if he's making it past Arizona. All hell is gonna break loose. :lol



El Dandy said:


> Carolina removes the franchise tag from Norman and he's now an UFA


This move makes... such little sense to me. Players getting so damn greedy these days. Someone will pay him whatever he wants though and their team will get a hell of a lot better. Someone like Jacksonville, Oakland, or Tennessee should come calling. 



HighFiveGhost said:


> The moment you realize the Browns will own the 1st and 2nd pick next years draft.


:lmao

Post of the day.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this year's draft. So many trades have already happened and I'm fascinated to see what happens with a few guys.

Who's gonna take Ezekiel Elliott now? I think there's a legitimate chance Dallas snags him at 4, but with Jalen Ramsey likely still being available, how can you pass him up? Is there any chance we see Tampa Bay swap picks with them so that they can come up and get Ramsey after Jameis Winston has been praising the holy hell out of him and talking to people in the front office? Does Elliott fall to the Giants at 10? Miami at 13? My god, could you imagine if he fell to Oakland? They'd shit a brick! :lol

What's gonna happen with Paxton Lynch now? Does San Francisco desperately reach for him at 7? Could they trade back with someone who may need him even more, like the Jets? Muhammed Wilkerson would be a nice little trade piece to offer. If Elliott is there at 7, would Miami come calling to swap picks? Do they just pass on him completely and take one of the many pass rushers or offensive lineman? Absolutely 0% chance Lynch falls out of the first round though. Chicago? New Orleans? Jets? Broncos? Cardinals?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

@Corey

Cleveland needs to concentrate on building that line around Bitonio (the only keeper at this point) and building up that defense and WR corps. In my mind, they should spend years not drafting a QB high barring the next Luck, so that when the next Luck comes, they can tank, grab him, and contend right away. Should be interesting to see how diPo--- the Mets guy--- handles this.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Corey said:


> I'm really looking forward to this year's draft. So many trades have already happened and I'm fascinated to see what happens with a few guys.
> 
> Who's gonna take Ezekiel Elliott now? I think there's a legitimate chance Dallas snags him at 4, but with Jalen Ramsey likely still being available, how can you pass him up? Is there any chance we see Tampa Bay swap picks with them so that they can come up and get Ramsey after Jameis Winston has been praising the holy hell out of him and talking to people in the front office? Does Elliott fall to the Giants at 10? Miami at 13? My god, could you imagine if he fell to Oakland? They'd shit a brick! :lol
> 
> What's gonna happen with Paxton Lynch now? Does San Francisco desperately reach for him at 7? Could they trade back with someone who may need him even more, like the Jets? Muhammed Wilkerson would be a nice little trade piece to offer. If Elliott is there at 7, would Miami come calling to swap picks? Do they just pass on him completely and take one of the many pass rushers or offensive lineman? Absolutely 0% chance Lynch falls out of the first round though. Chicago? New Orleans? Jets? Broncos? Cardinals?


It's incredibly intriguing. I'm after booking next Friday off so I can put in the required effort. :lol

I'm kind of torn on Lynch and I'm really worried that we'll end up giving up too much to get him. I don't think it's Mac's style and we've paid a brutal price for throwing away picks in the past. If we're giving up Mo - one of the very best defensive players in the league - Then I hope it's for more than just moving up a few picks. 

At this point I'd rather focus on building the offensive line, which we've basically ignored in the draft since getting Brick and Mangold 11 years ago. I'm pretty happy going anywhere but defensive line, which we've invested enough in, even if Mo is traded. I'd go BAP anywhere but there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> It's incredibly intriguing. I'm after booking next Friday off so I can put in the required effort. :lol
> 
> I'm kind of torn on Lynch and I'm really worried that we'll end up giving up too much to get him. I don't think it's Mac's style and we've paid a brutal price for throwing away picks in the past. If we're giving up Mo - one of the very best defensive players in the league - Then I hope it's for more than just moving up a few picks.
> 
> At this point I'd rather focus on building the offensive line, which we've basically ignored in the draft since getting Brick and Mangold 11 years ago. I'm pretty happy going anywhere but defensive line, which we've invested enough in, even if Mo is traded. I'd go BAP anywhere but there.


The problem with the Jets right now is that they literally DON'T have the cap space to keep Wilkerson under the franchise tag and sign a QB, unless that guy wants little to no money. :lol Which makes me think Wilkerson can be a nice trade piece to get some more picks this year. I'm not sure what they consider him to be worth, but there has to be someone out there who has the picks to trade and the cap room to sign him to a big deal. Tennessee? San Francisco? Cleveland?

Again, this is all gonna be really interesting to see what happens with Lynch and where the next tier of QBs end up going. Connor Cook, Christian Hackenberg, Cardale Jones, even Dak Prescott to an extent. I remember a lot of people saying that if Hackenberg came out a year earlier, he would've been a number one pick. All I saw from him were turnovers.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Josh Norman lost his franchise tag uhoh


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> @Corey
> 
> Cleveland needs to concentrate on building that line around Bitonio (the only keeper at this point) and building up that defense and WR corps. In my mind, they should spend years not drafting a QB high barring the next Luck, *so that when the next Luck comes*, they can tank, grab him, and contend right away. Should be interesting to see how diPo--- the Mets guy--- handles this.


Got to thinking on who that could be. I love Chad Kelly as a prospect next year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Got to thinking on who that could be. I love Chad Kelly as a prospect next year.


A lot of people seem very high on Deshaun Watson, though I don't really see it at this point.

Brad Kaaya looks like a potential first round talent.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Randumo24 said:


> Yeah, imagine how much more pissed their fans would be than they already were today if they traded all that to draft a CB.


Actually us Eagles fans want a shut down CB with the first pick or atleast a player that you know will in fact be good.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> Actually us Eagles fans want a shut down CB with the first pick or atleast a player that you know will in fact be good.


For everything they gave up to get that high though? When you give up that much, it's generally for a high risk, high potential reward pick. Still, some of you have to be pretty worried that the Browns are trading out of that pick to pass on the QB. Considering their QB situation.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

GUYS

Josh Norman is visiting the Redskins tomorrow. They're apparently a "very legit" contender in getting him.

:mark: :mark:

This shit just does not happen with this team. First Desean Jackson, and now maybe Josh Norman!?

Please, if we sign him, cut Culliver and Andre Roberts to save some cap while you can.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corey said:


> GUYS
> 
> Josh Norman is visiting the Redskins tomorrow. They're apparently a "very legit" contender in getting him.
> 
> ...


Just send Culliver to us.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kemba said:


> Just send Culliver to us.


Well, he's coming off of a torn ACL and MCL which happened late last year so... good luck. 

Just don't know if he'll ever be the same or if he's worth the $8 million a year now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

JOSH NORMAN IS A *******!!! I don't care what kinda money they gave him, I love this dude!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sheesh. No offense to any Skins fans, but why do these big name players wanna go to Washington?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Sheesh. No offense to any Skins fans, but why do these big name players wanna go to Washington?


Hahaha. Well, imo, Washington seems like a far more desirable place/defense to go to than San Francisco or New Orleans (which were the other two teams that were in "serious" talks apparently).

I think these players like how we pursue and show real interest in them. We showed Junior Galette and Desean Jackson all kinds of love and snabbed them pretty quickly to my surprise. Add Norman to that list.

$50 million in guaranteed money though. JEEEEEZUS. We're gonna be in a real bind next year when we need to pay Cousins and Reed... and potentially Jackson again. Not so much worried about Garcon.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Josh Norman got $50 mill guaranteed. :wow

Good for him, I'm curious how this effects the Redskins cap space moving forward.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

pre)Ghost said:


> Good for him, I'm curious how this effects the Redskins cap space moving forward.


Ha, I just mentioned that. 

I'll tell you one thing though, all of a sudden next year's defense for us looks PROMISING. Kerrigan, Murphy, and Preston Smith on the outside sharing all the sacks. Junior Galette coming back from injury and he could be a huge wildcard pressuring the QB. Swaggy B clogging up the middle and probably another DT they'll add in the draft. Norman, Breeland, D-Hall, Blackmon, Culliver (maybe?), and the rookies from last year make me feel like our secondary no longer has glaring needs.

Only thing missing is some stout inside backers... maybe Reggie Ragland will fall to us in the 1st round.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Corey said:


> Hahaha. Well, imo, Washington seems like a far more desirable place/defense to go to than San Francisco or New Orleans (which were the other two teams that were in "serious" talks apparently).
> 
> I think these players like how we pursue and show real interest in them. We showed Junior Galette and Desean Jackson all kinds of love and snabbed them pretty quickly to my surprise. Add Norman to that list.


Fair points man. I'm sure it's appealing to guys that the Skins obviously have no problem with shelling out big money, based on the signings from recent years. 

And maybe it's my own bias (mostly disliking the uniforms; mature, I know) and the fact that they haven't exactly had long, continuous success over the past 20 or so years. But again, fair enough! Enjoy your cornerback. I just hope he isn't an unstable asshole in the future.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Fair points man. I'm sure it's appealing to guys that the Skins obviously have no problem with shelling out big money, based on the signings from recent years.


Unfortunately, 90% of those big money signings have not worked out. :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> Ha, I just mentioned that.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing though, all of a sudden next year's defense for us looks PROMISING. Kerrigan, Murphy, and Preston Smith on the outside sharing all the sacks. Junior Galette coming back from injury and he could be a huge wildcard pressuring the QB. Swaggy B clogging up the middle and probably another DT they'll add in the draft. Norman, Breeland, D-Hall, Blackmon, Culliver (maybe?), and the rookies from last year make me feel like our secondary no longer has glaring needs.
> 
> Only thing missing is some stout inside backers... maybe Reggie Ragland will fall to us in the 1st round.


I should have checked before posting :lol

It sounds like Washington is in a position to at-least match last season's success.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Norman to the 'Skins is a good move for them. Defense is an issue that Washington needs to address. They already have a competent offense led by YOU LIKE THAT!!!!!!!

Also, this deal means we'll see at least two Norman vs. Beckham fights every season. So there's that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Norman to the 'Skins is a good move for them. Defense is an issue that Washington needs to address. They already have a competent offense led by YOU LIKE THAT!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, this deal means we'll see at least two Norman vs. Beckham fights every season. So there's that.


Norman starts his season off with Antonio Brown, Dez Bryant, and OBJ. Gonna have to earn that money. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Norman vs Beckham 2 times now each year. Are we not entertained? :wall


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Norman was overpaid, mainly because it's the Redskins.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If the Bengals manage to draft Will Fuller... LOL!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Sheesh, that would be flat out scary. Green, Eifert and Fuller... That's a fantasy trio.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm currently obsessing over the draft (which is just a few days from now :mark so I'm going to do a "mock" based on IDEALLY how I'd like things to shake out each round for my Redskins. Again, this is ideally what I'd like to happen while also thinking about what realistically could happen as well. Feel free to chime in and do your favorite team or you could tell me your team and I'll do one for you because I have the day off tomorrow. :lol

*1st round - 21st Pick - Jarran Reed (DT, Alabama), Reggie Ragland (ILB, Alabama), A'Shawn Robinson (DT, Alabama), or Ryan Kelly (C, Alabama)*

Yeah, literally everyone from Alabama.  After losing Terrance Knighton and Jason Hatcher, defensive line is a big position of need and I expect them to address it early. Reed would be the ideal pick, but there's certainly a chance he's already gone so Robinson would be the next best choice to plug the middle. Inside linebacker is one of the weaker areas on the defense too. No one has really stepped up since London Fletcher's retirement, but we also took Martrell Spaight last year so we'll see what he can do. It would be more of luxury pick or a best player available thing if Ragland was there. C.J. Mosley has been excellent for Baltimore and I'd hope to see the same production from Reggie. Ryan Kelly at Center is someone I would've never considered, but there's been a lot of talk about him online and I wouldn't be surprised to see another o-line pick from Scot. Nothing wrong with building the hogs and he'd be an upgrade from Kory Lichtensteiger, who's aging and isn't a natural center. Would also likely help the run game and the production of Matt Jones as our starter.

*2nd Round - 53rd Overall - Tyler Boyd (WR, Pittsburgh)*

With all the top safety prospects likely off the board by this point (Vonn Bell, Karl Joseph, Keanu Neal) and with our big body d-lineman already taken, we address the Wide Receiver position. It's not a position of immediate need to take one this year since we've got DeSean Jackson, Pierre Garcon, and an emerging threat in slot named Jamison Crowder, but 2016 with be the final years under contract for Jackson, Garcon, AND Jordan Reed. So we definitely need some insurance if we're not able to bring one or any of those guys back. Boyd provides some decent size and could be the protege to Garcon and be our next tough possession receiver. As an alternate pick, if we opted to not get a d-tackle in the first round, this draft is DEEP at that position so we can probably get another one here. Tons of options.

*3rd Round - 84th Overall - K.J. Dillon (S, West Virginia)*

We're in desperate need of stability of the safety position that has been lacking since the death of Sean Taylor. Dillon is another big hitter with good size for the position. We drafted Kyshoen Jarrett last year and I'm anxious to see what he can do, but other than that we've got Deangelo Hall (whoc can't play forever) and a bunch of stop gap options/veteran signings on minimum deals. An alternate pick would be Jeremy Cash from Duke or a cornerback. We signed Josh Norman to a huge deal but I have a feeling Chris Culliver will be cut after coming off his 2nd ACL tear and being set to make $8 million this year. Not a good combination so we may need another corner to develop behind Norman and the budding Breeland.

*4th Round - 120th Overall - Scooby Wright III (ILB, Arizona)*

This is just more of a hopeful pick for me because I loved watching this kid play at Arizona. If his medicals check out pretty well then he may not be available to this point, but if he is then this an absolute steal. We wouldn't need him to rush the quarterback, just sit back and make the smart football plays. He has a knack for the ball and I recall him making plays against Marcus Mariota.

*5th Round - 158th Overall - Kenyan Drake (RB, Alabama) or Keith Marshall (RB, Georgia)*

Matt Jones is our week 1 starter, but he put the ball on the ground WAY too many times his rookie year. You need multiple running backs anywhere you go and Chris Thompson is the only other one on the roster and he's pretty much just our 3rd down speedy back, so now you go out and get two guys who had to play behind two elite backs in college. Drake played behind Derrick Henry but still looked great when he was able to get the ball and Marshall had to play behind Nick Chubb and that was just after Todd Gurley.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

As long as we don’t do anything stupid I’ll be happy enough. No expensive trades up the board, no insane reaches and please for the love of god no more defensive backs or defensive linemen in the first - on which we’ve only spent our last SEVEN first rounders as well as a boat load in Free Agency. Eli Apple incoming ffs.
My sort of ideal mock would be:

20. Taylor Decker, T

51. Emmanual Ogbah, OLB

83. Nick Vannett, TE

118. Cardale Jones, QB

235. Riley Dixon, P

241. Robby Anderson, WR

Something like that.

Basically I want us to go Tackle/Pass Rusher in the 1st/2nd in whatever order suits. Any combination of Conklin/Spriggs and Lawson/Floyd/Spence would have me pretty delighted. There’s a few other guys – Laquon Treadwell, Corey Coleman, Darron Lee who I wouldn’t taking at 20. I really do NOT want Reggie Ragland. 

If we do go for Lynch at 20 I’d be on board. You’d sort of have to be, there is a lot to like about him and his stats when under pressure blow the rest of the QB’s out of the water, which is very encouraging. I highly doubt he’ll be on the board but he’s the one guy I’d be okay with us trading up for but plz not too far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really want ZEKE. I'll be ok with a CB or QB killer. I have no idea who is good in this draft.

I assume Tunsil will be drafted by SD. If he drops to 4 though...:hmmm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i want not a receiver.

at any draft pick.


for the next 2 years plz.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Imagine the Bears go with a front 7 pick in the 1st round. I liked what they did in free agency acquiring the likes of Trevathan and Hicks, and among others, but I feel like they still need another piece or 2 tbh. Front 7 struggled to stop the run and pressure the QB last year. Despite that, the defense improved quite a bit under Fangio and I'm looking forward to see what he does in year 2. (Y)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Irish Jet I think there's a super slim chance that Decker is still there at 20. You could make a case for at least 10 teams in front on New York to take a tackle and I think the top 4 will all be off the board by that point (Tunsil, Stanley, Conklin, Decker). Decker probably goes to Tennessee at 15.

Jets are totally gonna go with Lynch if he falls to them, which I think will happen. No one really has enough firepower to jump into the top 20 to get him and I can't see anyone else using such a high pick to snag him unless they're really desperate or really like him (if he gets past San Fran & Cleveland you should be good).



MrMister said:


> I really want ZEKE. I'll be ok with a CB or QB killer. I have no idea who is good in this draft.
> 
> I assume Tunsil will be drafted by SD. If he drops to 4 though...:hmmm


The more I think and read about it, the more I think the Chargers AREN'T gonna go with Tunsil based on how much money they already have invested in the two tackle positions. I'm leaning more towards Ramsey at 3 and then that would leave Dallas with an easier decision of going for Zeke imo. He's the fancy pick and the one that's probably gonna win you more games. You don't need an offensive lineman but you do need a pass rusher so Bosa or Buckner wouldn't surprise me either, but ZEKE would be scary good behind that line.

This is what's fascinating me so much. There's SO many possibilities in the top 10 this year. Chargers could go Tunsil or Ramsey and they would both make sense. Cowboys could go Bosa, Zeke, or Ramsey and they're all good picks. Tunsil could drop all the way to 5 or 6 and teams would get a steal. It's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Double post because of BREAKING NEWS! An appeals court has reinstated Tom Brady's 4 game suspension, so he's out the first 4 weeks of the year. I LOVE IT

Week 1: at Cardinals
Week 2: Dolphins
Week 3: Texans
Week 4: Bills

Also, Sam Bradford has informed the Eagles that he wants to be traded and won't be attending offseason workouts. Let's see who wants him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Here we go with the deflated balls AGAIN. ffs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Deflategate again? Seesh. I hate the Patriots, but even I'm getting tired of this scandal.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dumb af

looks like i need something else to do on sundays this year


the world of quilting will never be the same again


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

LOL... I don't like Brady at all but c'mon really...this song and dance again...

Eh... even if the suspension holds up I could see NE going at worst 2 and 2 in those first four games...

They'll lose to Arizona for sure but they could beat any of those other three without Brady...Miami (my team), Houston and buffalo are mediocre at best..


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

im proud that my guy has the passion enough to do whatever is necessary to win


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Joff said:


> im proud that my guy has the passion enough to do whatever is necessary to win


lol Joff Joff Joff.

Is this what it has come to after years of scandals?

Were going to attribute a culture of cheating to an unwavering passion for winning?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM said:


> lol Joff Joff Joff.
> 
> Is this what it has come to after years of scandals?
> 
> Were going to attribute a culture of cheating to an unwavering passion for winning?


*looks at rings*


Hmmmmm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

You see, when you cheat Joff, you supposed to mix it up all the time. Not go back to the previous thing. But whatever...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

God damn, Kaepernick doesn't even look like a football player anymore...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEmmzS0y1bf/


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Was wondering which unfortunate bastards would have to face a pissed-off Brady on his return. Couldn't help but lel when I saw it was the Browns


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@birthday_massacre


once a cheater, always a cheater. peyton wins. eyton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sick of this deflate-gate shit tbh, hopefully he just serves the suspension so we all can move on already. They're good enough to go 2-2 at least during his absence, and then Brady will come back and destroy shit and they'll finish like 13-3 or something.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They say Brady will only get to the Supreme Court if the 8th Circuit rules the opposite against Goodell in the AP lawsuit


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Excuse me while I talk about the draft again. 

Just came up with a dream scenario for my Skins. As unlikely as it is to occur, if SOMEHOW everyone passed on taking Paxton Lynch in the top of the 1st round and we get to pick number 20... and the Jets still don't take him (don't forget Bryce Petty is still there developing), I'd be on board with all hell breaking loose. Teams are gonna start calling Washington with pick 21 to trade and come up to get Lynch. Why Washington you ask? Well because Scot McCloughan has made it very apparent that he wants more picks and while it looks like the next batch of teams definitely won't be taking Lynch (Houston, Minnesota, Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, etc.) you know teams are gonna be sweating bullets if they're not calling immediately and trying to get up there while thinking that another team will. Cleveland and San Francisco are perfectly equipped with the picks to make it happen and if we can make out with double picks in the 2nd and 3rd, I'd be one happy ass fan. Denver would be another option but with them picking nearly dead last in every round I'm not sure if it would work.

Just remember that I called this now if it goes down Thursday night. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Excuse me while I talk about the draft again.
> 
> Just came up with a dream scenario for my Skins. As unlikely as it is to occur, if SOMEHOW everyone passed on taking Paxton Lynch in the top of the 1st round and we get to pick number 20... and the Jets still don't take him (don't forget Bryce Petty is still there developing), I'd be on board with all hell breaking loose. Teams are gonna start calling Washington with pick 21 to trade and come up to get Lynch. Why Washington you ask? Well because Scot McCloughan has made it very apparent that he wants more picks and while it looks like the next batch of teams definitely won't be taking Lynch (Houston, Minnesota, Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, etc.) you know teams are gonna be sweating bullets if they're not calling immediately and trying to get up there while thinking that another team will. Cleveland and San Francisco are perfectly equipped with the picks to make it happen and if we can make out with double picks in the 2nd and 3rd, I'd be one happy ass fan. Denver would be another option but with them picking nearly dead last in every round I'm not sure if it would work.
> 
> Just remember that I called this now if it goes down Thursday night. :lol


Why would teams trade up to 21 when they know none of the next few teams are going to take Lynch?

If anything, they'll just wait until it gets close to Arizona at 29 and trade up to move ahead of them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Why would teams trade up to 21 when they know none of the next few teams are going to take Lynch?
> 
> If anything, they'll just wait until it gets close to Arizona at 29 and trade up to move ahead of them.


Because I think if the Jets passed on him at 20, that's when the flood gates would open. McCloughan would likely start making the calls himself and telling teams he'd be willing to trade down if they want Lynch that bad because if they don't, someone else will. Know what I mean? Cleveland and San Francisco are loaded on picks and have a question mark at QB so I think they'd be willing to make the jump if they like him that much. Plus then maybe San Fran would be more inclined to send Kap to Denver after getting Lynch and everyone's happy.

And you have to forgive me because I literally WANT that happen for us and not wait until you hit Seattle's pick or something. 

EDIT: Another trade I've been thinking about was that someone like Tennessee or San Fran could come up and get a receiver before the run on them most likely starts with Houston, Minnesota, and Cincy all needing one.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Because I think if the Jets passed on him at 20, that's when the flood gates would open. McCloughan would likely start making the calls himself and telling teams he'd be willing to trade down if they want Lynch that bad because if they don't, someone else will. Know what I mean? Cleveland and San Francisco are loaded on picks and have a question mark at QB so I think they'd be willing to make the jump if they like him that much. Plus then maybe San Fran would be more inclined to send Kap to Denver after getting Lynch and everyone's happy.
> 
> And you have to forgive me because I literally WANT that happen for us and not wait until you hit Seattle's pick or something.


So... just to follow here... teams would wait until the Jets — who are actually a potential landing spot for Lynch — pass on him... and then immediately trade up _behind_ them... to get in _ahead_ of a bunch of teams who... _don't_... need... a QB...?

Yeah, let's just stick with saying it's you wanting the best for your team. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, let's just stick with saying it's you wanting the best for your team. :lol


That's fine with me. 

You can't tell me though that someone like Chip Kelly isn't crazy enough to do it or pretty much anyone in the Browns organization.

The more I think about how deep this draft is in defensive lineman, the more I just want Washington to trade down and stockpile more picks, which will also help them cut some of the higher paid guys to free up cap space for the madness coming next offseason.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

think the Browns are liable to just flat out reach for Lynch at 8.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

El Dandy said:


> think the Browns are liable to just flat out reach for Lynch at 8.


That would be the dumbest thing imaginable.

Normally, that would be proof enough that the Browns will probably end up doing it, but I think DePodesta has enough sway to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Lynch makes it to the Jets and we pass him you can safely assume that he's not as highly regarded around the league as perhaps people thought.

I think there's serious depth at QB in this draft. There's a lot of guys with a ton of upside - Hackenberg, Cook, Jones - They'll probably not be starting in the league any time soon but give them a few years behind a vet and they could put it together. A lot of their issues seem like they can be improved.

Also I've been looking through some previous drafts, it's always amusing. How fucking terrible was that 2013 first round? It's like a roll call of busts. Fucking Milliner. Richardson was a steal at 13 though. I suppose they still have time.

Compare it to 2011 where you have a list of killers. 9 of the top 11 being pro-bowlers, with the odd guys out being Jake Locker and Blaine Gabbert, who was taken one pick before JJ Watt. :done


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> I'm sick of this deflate-gate shit tbh, hopefully he just serves the suspension so we all can move on already. They're good enough to go 2-2 at least during his absence, and then Brady will come back and destroy shit and they'll finish like 13-3 or something.


This is on the NFLPA, they gave Goodell all that power when they signed the new CBA. The Appeals Court ruled strictly on whether Goodell had the authority to go through with the suspension based on what was outlined in the CBA. In spite of the fact the punishment is extremely harsh (Goodell is saying that deflated footballs are as severe as beating up a woman), he had it within his rights to do so. 

It sucks and is stupid, but that's the way it works. Now, the next hope for Brady is that the full US Appeals Court will hear it, as this isn't a case I see SCOTUS hearing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Big question I have for this weekend is who's going to take a chance on this beast:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Yeesh... Hard to say, but would anyone be surprised if Belichick took him and managed to form a gameplan where he's a genuine receiving threat?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> ^ Yeesh... Hard to say, but would anyone be surprised if Belichick took him and managed to form a gameplan where he's a genuine receiving threat?


Ya, a lot of mocks I've seen don't even have him listed.

I'm not sure how a team in the 7th RD decide to take some other flyer over this beast.

You can't teach size and speed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's hard to say what we're gonna do at #8. The fact that we traded down tells me that we're not sold on Goff or Wentz.

I highly doubt we're gonna trade down again. Sashi Brown says our draft board is officially set. If Lynch is available at 8, we should probably take him. Otherwise, just draft to compliment RG3 and the defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm seeing lots of Josh Docton and Corey Coleman...

No imo. William Fuller. That's the pick at 24.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What's this news on Sam Bradford wanting out of Philly since he didn't like the move The Eagles made to get the number 2 pick, to get a possible QB? Roseman once he finished this trade up, he said Sam's our guy and I don't believe him lol. Bradford has to understand, we don't know if you're going to stay healthy for one, and we don't know if you're going to stay with us after those two years are done. Might as well build now, and in a few years Goff or Wentz take over as the new Franchise. If anything this should make him want to compete harder to take over the role for good now. Hey..the Packers drafted Aaron Rodgers and Favre didn't get shaken by the pick, he held his spot to the best of his ability and keep what Rodgers on the bench for what three years? Bradford you better not be SAWFT man, these reports better be wrong wanting a trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HoHo said:


> What's this news on Sam Bradford wanting out of Philly since he didn't like the move The Eagles made to get the number 2 pick, to get a possible QB? Roseman once he finished this trade up, he said Sam's our guy and I don't believe him lol. Bradford has to understand, we don't know if you're going to stay healthy for one, and we don't know if you're going to stay with us after those two years are done. Might as well build now, and in a few years Goff or Wentz take over as the new Franchise. If anything this should make him want to compete harder to take over the role for good now. Hey..the Packers drafted Aaron Rodgers and Favre didn't get shaken by the pick, he held his spot to the best of his ability and keep what Rodgers on the bench for what three years? Bradford you better not be SAWFT man, these reports better be wrong wanting a trade.


Aaron Rodgers was drafted 24th overall, not 2nd overall and they didn't trade up to get him. The writing is on the wall for Sam Bradford. He's not stupid.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HoHo said:


> What's this news on Sam Bradford wanting out of Philly since he didn't like the move The Eagles made to get the number 2 pick, to get a possible QB? Roseman once he finished this trade up, he said Sam's our guy and I don't believe him lol. Bradford has to understand, we don't know if you're going to stay healthy for one, and we don't know if you're going to stay with us after those two years are done. Might as well build now, and in a few years Goff or Wentz take over as the new Franchise. If anything this should make him want to compete harder to take over the role for good now. Hey..the Packers drafted Aaron Rodgers and Favre didn't get shaken by the pick, he held his spot to the best of his ability and keep what Rodgers on the bench for what three years? Bradford you better not be SAWFT man, these reports better be wrong wanting a trade.


Favre was also a legendary QB who still had several good years left in the tank.

Bradford is a fringe starter who can't stay healthy.

-------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725019437519261696
Allbright recently flipped his board to also reflect Goff to St. Louis, so I guess that's all she wrote.

Right pick, imo, though I think both QBs have a chance to be very good.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

If I'm Bradford I'm thankful I'm making 36 million and still employed in the NFL despite the injuries and being average at best.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Honchkrow said:


> I'm seeing lots of Josh Docton and Corey Coleman...
> 
> No imo. William Fuller. That's the pick at 24.


Weird, of all the WR"s in the first, Fuller is the guy Vikings fans want the least at 22, probably because Teddy can't throw it that far.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> It's hard to say what we're gonna do at #8. The fact that we traded down tells me that we're not sold on Goff or Wentz.
> 
> I highly doubt we're gonna trade down again. Sashi Brown says our draft board is officially set. If Lynch is available at 8, we should probably take him. Otherwise, just draft to compliment RG3 and the defense.


Yeah I've been struggling to figure out who to mock for them. I guess when you have needs at almost every position you can just take the best player available and go from there.  I've seen Myles Jack, Ronnie Stanley, Ezekiel Elliott, etc. No clue where Cleveland goes honestly, just hopefully not Lynch.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Bradford needs to calm his tits.

Get your money the next 2 years and move onto to another opportunity once the deal expires. Don't be such a mark you're not a franchise QB bruh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Carolina drafts Kevin Dodd.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The rumours going round about Myles Jack's injury are pretty concerning, I wouldn't be shocked if he slips significantly.

The WR class is interesting, seems the top 4 guys could go in any order. Coleman would be my pick as the top guy, even though Treadwell and Doctson would probably be more of a fit in the Jets offence.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd pounce on Jack in the 20's, all UCLA LB core it is


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Will Fuller is going to be a stud. And not just saying that as a Notre Dame fan, but whoever gets him late first / early second is getting a steal. Bet me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If he and Coleman gets picked up by the Texans and Vikings, then I guess the Bengals make the usual SEC selection; which I have no problem with.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Weird, of all the WR"s in the first, Fuller is the guy Vikings fans want the least at 22, probably because Teddy can't throw it that far.


Also because "poor man's Mike Wallace" is an awful pick for a team that couldn't find a way to make actual Mike Wallace work in its offense last year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope someway somehow Ramsey is there for the Jags @ 5

Would also be fine with Bosa or Jack, just hope they don't do something dumb like take Elliot or Floyd.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

El Dandy said:


> Hope someway somehow Ramsey is there for the Jags @ 5
> 
> Would also be fine with Bosa or Jack, just hope they don't do something dumb like take Elliot or Floyd.


You're a Jags fan? Where you live, Dandy?

Ramsey falling to Jacksonville I think is a legit possibility. Reports are claiming that San Diego is in love with DeForest Buckner and he could actually go 3rd to them. Dallas loves Joey Bosa and Ezekiel Elliott, so... yeah Ramsey could totally be there for the taking.  Can't see them reaching for Floyd that high but the possibility of trading back is always there if someone desperately wants Ramsey or Zeke or something.

I'm fuckin excited for the next 48 hours.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Corey said:


> You're a Jags fan? Where you live, Dandy?
> 
> Ramsey falling to Jacksonville I think is a legit possibility. Reports are claiming that San Diego is in love with DeForest Buckner and he could actually go 3rd to them. Dallas loves Joey Bosa and Ezekiel Elliott, so... yeah Ramsey could totally be there for the taking.  Can't see them reaching for Floyd that high but the possibility of trading back is always there if someone desperately wants Ramsey or Zeke or something.
> 
> I'm fuckin excited for the next 48 hours.


Atlanta

Yeah reading Chargers may go either Buckner or Stanley; if that's the case it's up to Dallas so we'll see.

Jags had signs of promise last year and adding a healthy Fowler and Ramsey to the core would be huge.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

El Dandy said:


> Atlanta
> 
> Yeah reading Chargers may go either Buckner or Stanley; if that's the case it's up to Dallas so we'll see.
> 
> Jags had signs of promise last year and adding a healthy Fowler and Ramsey to the core would be huge.


Think it would be a pretty tough decision if they had to decide between Tunsil and Ramsey sitting at 5. That offensive line could use an upgrade too, ya know?

TOO MANY SCENARIOS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

El Dandy said:


> Jags had signs of promise last year and adding a healthy Fowler and Ramsey to the core would be huge.


AFC South might actually be a pretty good division in a few years. Jags making good moves in free agency, Titans might have a good future with all of those draft picks, and Texans will be really good team if Osweiler ends up being good, and that's a huge if. 

As for the Colts, Matt Hasslebeck will take the QB starting job over Luck, and will play QB into his 50s. :troll


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

El Dandy said:


> think the Browns are liable to just flat out reach for Lynch at 8.


Highly doubtful imo. I personally don't think they even like Lynch much, let alone at 8. Iirc, Hue Jackson didn't even go to his pro day.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Corey said:


> You're a Jags fan? Where you live, Dandy?
> 
> Ramsey falling to Jacksonville I think is a legit possibility. Reports are claiming that San Diego is in love with DeForest Buckner and he could actually go 3rd to them. Dallas loves Joey Bosa and Ezekiel Elliott, so... yeah Ramsey could totally be there for the taking.  Can't see them reaching for Floyd that high but the possibility of trading back is always there if someone desperately wants Ramsey or Zeke or something.
> 
> I'm fuckin excited for the next 48 hours.


No way Dallas is going RB at 4. Its either Ramsey or Bosa. Most likely Ramsey if SD doesn't snatch him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Boards are all over the place. I wouldn't actually be shocked if San Diego tries to trade out. 

Lynch to Jets seeming the popular pick, I still don't see him making 20 but would be happy to get him there. I'd still sign Fitzpatrick even if we draft him.

After the first two go it's incredibly unpredictable. I excite. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If Lynch goes in the first, a team is seriously reaching


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If it's Lynch or whoever else, the Jets' fans is just gonna boo the pick anyways lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Will Fuller is going to be a stud. And not just saying that as a Notre Dame fan, but whoever gets him late first / early second is getting a steal. Bet me.


I bet Titans pick him in the second round, he's one of the guys the media down here is buzzing about.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> I bet Titans pick him in the second round, he's one of the guys the media down here is buzzing about.


Don't think there's any chance he's still available on day 2, but ya never know.

Tennessee could always trade up with Washington at 21 to get him. :cena5


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm like 100% sure we're going to go defence again (which we've only done on every 1st Round pick since Mark Sanchez) and about 90% sure it will be a CB or D-lineman. Again. For fuck sake.

Lynch's stock has fallen like a stone today, seems like a lot of the first round hype was purely smokescreen. ESPN have basically ruled him out as a first rounder.

Another LB set to slide with injuries apparently



> Reggie Ragland's status for the 2016 NFL Draft has been affected by a medical concern.
> 
> The former Alabama linebacker was flagged for an enlarged aorta and some NFL clubs have lowered Ragland on their draft boards as a result, people close to the player and officials with seven teams told NFL Media insider Ian Rapoport. The seven teams don't see the condition as something that will affect his football career, however, and consider it something that will merely bear close watching, Rapoport added.
> 
> ...


Hated him as a 1st rounder but would be all over him in the 2nd, especially as it's not something which should really affect him on the field, unlike Jack/Smith.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

This might be the last draft for me. After a couple decades of getting passed over if I do not get selected this year it might be time to give up on playing in the NFL and move on with my life. 

Oh and my Lions better pick a lineman with their 1st round pick. D or O I do not care but everyone knows that is where they need the most help.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> I bet Titans pick him in the second round, he's one of the guys the media down here is buzzing about.


Nah man, hands off. He's gonna be off the board at 24 :cudi

http://espn.go.com/blog/cincinnati-bengals/post/_/id/22446/will-fuller-bengals-dave-lapham-nfl-draft-radio-voice-prediction-believe-it

Bengals all over it.










Good. Good.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Yeah I've been struggling to figure out who to mock for them. I guess when you have needs at almost every position you can just take the best player available and go from there.  I've seen Myles Jack, Ronnie Stanley, Ezekiel Elliott, etc. No clue where Cleveland goes honestly, just hopefully not Lynch.


Watching the local news here in Believeland right now. The sports reporter literally just ran down a bunch of names that we could pick (or trade down for) tonight. Like every draft, I'm just praying we don't fuck this up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Plz draft a QB jerry

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, I know I'm fortunate to have a team that has been in the playoffs for the majority of the past 20 years, but it sure does make for a boring draft time.

The draft itself is exciting, but why couldn't Hasselgod lose some games last year to get us into the top 10?!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Is this not one of the most unpredictable drafts in recent memory? Other than picks 1 and 2, you could make a case for like 40 guys to go in the first round. Gonna be CRAZY! :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

MY BUCS ABOUT TO DO WORK


TAMPA.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Here's to Dallas drafting Bosa. (Only guessing someone's trading up to 3 to take Ramsey.)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

FINAL MOCK (no trades included but there's likely gonna be one)

1. Rams - Jared Goff
2. Eagles - Carson Wentz
3. Chargers - DeForest Buckner
4. Cowboys - Joey Bosa
5. Jaguars - Jalen Ramsey
6. Ravens - Laremy Tunsil
7. 49ers - Ronnie Stanley
8. Browns - Absolutely no fucking idea. :lol
9. Buccaneers - Leonard Floyd
10. Giants - Ezekiel Elliott


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I sincerely wish that the Eagles pick immediately tweets Sam Bradford: "lol, i'm taking your job."


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i hope the rams pick wentz for the lol's


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kyle Boller lol. What a legend.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another 7-9 season for the Rams regardless.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

lmfao how dumb do you have to be


https://twitter.com/NFLRT/status/725841313694924800


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

As a Cowboys fan, I'm praying they do the smart thing and trade back with someone...

PLEASE DO NOT TAKE ZEKE


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bosa to the Chargers!? Surprises already comin in!


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Roger Goodell with dat heat! 

The ultimate heel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I miss the days when we used to pick in the top 10. Getting restless. Just want a Fuller to-go please.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cowboys just made a really smart move imo. When Zeke wins games for you and turns into a perennial Pro Bowler, I don't wanna hear all you Cowboys fans praising him later when you didn't want him now.

Where's @HighFiveGhost ??? Hahaha


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I wonder if Elliot will still play in a crop top in the NFL.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Well our offense is going to be fucking awesome. Dallas wants Romo to carry the Cowboys. Lets do it then.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

rb in top 5 lmao


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Corey said:


> Cowboys just made a really smart move imo. When Zeke wins games for you and turns into a perennial Pro Bowler, I don't wanna hear all you Cowboys fans praising him later when you didn't want him now.
> 
> Where's @HighFiveGhost ??? Hahaha


I don't doubt that Zeke will become a great player, but there were other pressing needs that should have been addressed. They signed Alfred Morris...they didn't need a RB in the first round...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Roho said:


> I don't doubt that Zeke will become a great player, but there were other pressing needs that should have been addressed. They signed Alfred Morris...they didn't need a RB in the first round...


I've said it a few times in here, but Morris isn't the same player he used to be. He's slower to hit the hole and simply doesn't have great speed. 

As a Redskins fan, I'm legitimately afraid to be playing against Zeke twice a year. The kid is so good and HATES losing. He's the type of guy that will take the pressure off of a backup QB if Romo were to get hurt again. Just too damn good to pass up. Still have the top of the 2nd to get a nice pass rusher or corner.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RAMSEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Jags are going to be fuckin legit this year. Top 5 defense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@El Dandy there it is!!! Jacksonville looking GOOD on defense. Ramsey, Gibson, Amukamara, Jackson, Fowler. 

AFC South gonna be a fun division next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I really wonder if that video is hurting Tunsil right now...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

today is a red letter day for all 15 of us JAGS fans all over the world!

I remember being this happy for Blackmon, but RAMSEY is all that + doesn't come with the red flags!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Corey said:


> I really wonder if that video is hurting Tunsil right now...


I think its obvious it has by now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKE

:mark:

Glad we didn't take another early 1st round defensive bust.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

who goes first: Jack or Tunsil


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ESPN Radio played a clip of Jerry Jones saying running back wasnt an early need, lol. I guess the want was greater than the need.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tennessee just traded up! Definitely getting Tunsil.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Titans trade back up to get Tunsil for sure


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Trade to Tennessee?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Titans goin all in


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

SWERVE :russo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW. Someone really fucked Tunsil over.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

RIP weedTunsil


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Titans only gave up the 15th pick, a 3rd rounder this year (they had two), and a 2nd rounder next year (which they also had two).

That's it!? Better move for Tennessee than Cleveland imo, but at least the Browns are stacked as FUCK next year.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Jackson must be thinking long term for sure there. Hope he turns that franchise around.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Inb4 Tunsil becomes this year's Mr. Irrelevant.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The amount of picks that Cleveland is gonna have in next year's draft will be absurd. Can't wait to see the final number when it's all said and done. This also opens up the possibility of them taking Lynch at 15... hmmmmmmmm

Chicago gave up a 4th rounder to move up a whopping two spots. They must REALLY love someone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AFC North gonna get even tougher. I dig it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Honest to god like two weeks ago I'd never even heard of Leonard Floyd. :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully Tunsil smoked his way to the Jets.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess this isn't so bad. But if we trade down again, I'm gonna throw something at my fucking screen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Hopefully Tunsil smoked his way to the Jets.


Think he's about to go to that other New York team.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well... that seems like a reach for Apple.

Good work G-Men. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Honest to god like two weeks ago I'd never even heard of Leonard Floyd. :lol


Neither had I. :lol

Bears needed linebacker help though, so I understand the pick. Hope he pans out, but sounds like he's got some things to work on. Luckily, he's got Fangio coaching him.

Welp, time to go watch some highlights of this guy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can we see the Saints take Paxton Lynch here? Sit him behind Brees?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rumours going round that it was Tunsil's stepfather who released the video. The same stepfather who's currently suing him.

I don't even...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Tunsil's Ole Miss coach was just interviewed on ESPN. Kind of makes me feel bad for the guy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If Jack is there at 20 pls Jags pls pls pls trade back into the 1st.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

the way he says bong makes me xD


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Saints are constantly failing with defensive draft picks. Was Sheldon Rankins worth the 12th overall pick??? I'm not really sure... but time will tell. 

Miami should take Tunsil here. Unless they really love a corner.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

El Dandy said:


> If Jack is there at 20 pls Jags pls pls pls trade back into the 1st.


Nah nah nah, you want 21 dawg!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Tunsil to Miami!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Any sympathy I had for Tunsil left when I saw the gold chain. 

Still fall to the Jets, so we can pass him for Kevin Dodd.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tunsil won't be any good because it's Miami. 

Could see Nkemdiche going up next to Oakland. Still have no idea who Cleveland could take. :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lmao they drafted a stoner, out of the league in 3 years.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuck. First guy drafted that Washington a real chance of taking. 

Oakland though. Oh my.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought Oakland would've been the team to take Tunsil lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AFTER HOARDING ENOUGH DRAFT PICKS TO FEED STARVING AFRICAN CHILDREN, WE FINALLY DRAFTED SOMEBODY!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey @The Absolute that's a pretty good pick for the Brownies! First receiver off the board too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joseph is awesome tbh.

Coleman was by far my favourite WR in the draft. Shame he never stood a chance.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohio State cleanin up in the first round.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Hey @The Absolute that's a pretty good pick for the Brownies! First receiver off the board too.


True. I guess Coleman has the potential to be a good replacement for Josh Gordon and Travis Benjamin.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Corey Coleman can only run two routes lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Man, these safeties are going off the board a LOT earlier than I expected.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Colts go WR; @Magic loses his mind


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn it there goes our Center too! Good pick from Indy.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Its good to see them address their line.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So, Van heargraves...good pick for my Bucs or bad?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Literally every nose tackle that Washington would want is still available. Someone call Scot and trade up to get Myles Jack or something.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jarran Reed is still available. Omfg.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> So, Van heargraves...good pick for my Bucs or bad?


Tough to tell initially. He's a little smaller than most corners you'd want these days, but he's a hometown kid who looks like a good tackler. Thumbs leaning up but I thought the same when Tampa signed Alterraun Verner so we'll see.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

5 Buckeyes drafted so far and we're still in the first round. Seesh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Darron Lee. Good pick for the Jets imo... but they still need a QB. 

Someone trade up and get Lynch or Jack! Just give Washington more picks!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy with Lee. We need speed on defence. Jack must be seriously fucked.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jarran Reed is still on the board tho :lol :mark:. 

Fuck Will Fuller imo. Jarran Reed + Carlos Dunlap + Geno Atkins = GG AFC North. 

Assalamu Alaikum!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I got my trade! :drose

Sooooo many DTs still left!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

There goes Fuller! 

FUCK, what a combo a receiver. Osweiler gettin all kinds of weapons.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JAGS pls trade back into the round for Jack or Spence

Stupid Texans getting more weapons


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol I hope Fuller's talent isn't wasted with Bork under center.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice reach Texans. Fuller is worth it. Damn it.....


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

If my Bucs get spence tomorrow I will die happy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW

Redskins with the shocker! Josh Doctson!? Smart move. He's got good size, great hands, and both Garcon & Jackson are in their final year under contract. May not need either one of them now.

All these DTs still out there too. Hopeful we get one in the 2nd!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Doctson is gone. That's okay. That's okay. 

Give me REED! Come on BENGALS! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Jack to Cincy?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tunsil inadvertently bringing down Ole Miss with him :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725873984714203136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725873937960210432


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cincy takes a corner? Weird. Expected them to pick a WR.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Odd pick for Cincy. Secondary is getting old but I thought there were bigger needs to fill. Oh well. Defense still a strength for them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Pitt takes a corner as well. That's actually a good choice for them.

:lmao Seahawks trade their pick to the Broncos. The swerves in this draft are real.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jets fans are actually the fucking worst.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans get Will Fuller. :drose

I heard he put up some crazy numbers at Notre Dame, but also has issues with catching the ball. If he can improve his catching, then he might be the biggest WR threat on the team along with Hopkins, finally giving the Texans a good speedy WR.

Getting more and more curious about how the offense will turn out this season for the Texans. Please don't end up being a bum, Osweiler.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Weird pick for the Bengals indeed. But he's really long and fast though. Not complaining.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Broncos just traded up! Paxton Lynch???


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

My sentiments exactly. Lynch is going to the defending champs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Apparently the Steelers wanted William but the Bengals said "fuck you" :booklel

Oh boy :done


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

And all is well in Denver. haha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if they made Lynch a backup QB for butt fumble?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seattle got a 3rd rounder in the trade. 

Still flabbergasted by the amount of d tackles left. It excites me tremendously.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Niners trade up to get a guard! Chip Kelly is fucking hilarious!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

For their 2nd 4th and 6th


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Almost all of these teams coming up need a guard, so it makes sense from San Fran... but that guy wasn't even rated that high so idk. They're heavily backloaded on picks this year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nkemdiche to Arizona... who also got Chandler Jones in the offseason. 

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Round 1 is in the books. Still kind of frustrated that we traded down and let some great players go elsewhere. But I also trust that Sashi and Hue have a good gameplan for the subsequent rounds.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Round 1 is in the books. Still kind of frustrated that we traded down and let some great players go elsewhere. But I also trust that Sashi and Hue have a good gameplan for the subsequent rounds.


You guys pick first tomorrow night so it's pretty much like having another 1st rounder though. A whole lotta talent left too. Kevin Dodd, Vonn Bell, Derrick Henry, Emmanuel Ogbah, etc. Connor Cook???

No one took Jarran Reed or A'Shawn Robinson either. Surprising.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Corey said:


> Nkemdiche to Arizona... who also got Chandler Jones in the offseason.
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone


Those guys will be the best of buddies getting the hotel rooms without windows


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty fucking stoked Dallas gets ZEKE, and there are STILL good DL that they will be able to draft in two picks.

Fuck CB. Take DL here Dallas.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

my phone is fucking up, boyos

i haven't gotten a notification on who the patriots selected. if someone could tell me, i'd appreciate it. espn won't load either


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joff said:


> my phone is fucking up, boyos
> 
> i haven't gotten a notification on who the patriots selected. if someone could tell me, i'd appreciate it. espn won't load either


The Patriots forfeited their 1st round pick because of Deflategate.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> The Patriots forfeited their 1st round pick because of Deflategate.


my battery is dying, so srs 

who'd we get?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, the first night went great for the Redskins. We get Josh Doctston who could honestly be a star in a couple years. There's only 21 picks in front of us tomorrow night and I would happy and/or ecstatic if we got ANY of these guys:

A'Shawn Robinson
Jarran Reed
Reggie Ragland
Chris Jones
Austin Johnson
Andrew Billings
Hassan Ridgeway
Vonn Bell
T.J. Green
Kendall Fuller

Obviously hoping for a d lineman.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joff said:


> my battery is dying, so srs
> 
> who'd we get?


They got nobody. The league took away their 1st round pick as punishment for Deflategate. They have two picks in the second round tomorrow.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Lol they got nobody. The league took away their 1st round pick as punishment for Deflategate. They have two picks in the second round tomorrow.


at least we got brady


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joff said:


> at least we got brady


True. And he's gonna castrate my Brownies when he returns on October 9th. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> True. And he's gonna castrate my Brownies when he returns on October 9th. Not looking forward to that.


October 9th? uhhhh he got banged up against denver but he isn't injured iirc


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Where you been Joff? Brady's suspension got reinstated by the courts.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joff said:


> October 9th? uhhhh he got banged up against denver but he isn't injured iirc


Yeah but a federal judge reinstated his four game suspension for Deflategate.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stop feeding the Joff troll. :lol He knows.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Goddammit. I've been trolled. Should have caught it the second time he asked for the Patriots' draft pick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

goodell is a talker and talkers make me thirsty.... and hungry


if he keeps talking im gonna have to eat every draft pick in that fucking room


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Traded up to draft Paxton Lynch and didn't give up too, too much to get there.

Eh. I don't hate it. We'll see how things go.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder how far Myles Jack will fall. If he or Jaylon Smith are there at 18, keeping my fingers crossed that the Colts take one.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Broncos already had an extra third round pick, so giving one of them up for Lynch isn't a steep price to pay. Any team that believes they are a playoff team should take a risk on Myles Jack. If you think hemay only have 3-5 year career then its not a big a risk if he can help you win now. Jacksonville could walk out of there with Ramsey and Jack. What a haul. I think Baltimore and Dallas are also possibilities for Jack. 

The 2nd round contracts are 4 year contracts with only the first and second year salaries are guaranteed. Quite a few teams went for need (Raiders, Colts,Texans, Steelers)instead of BPA. So now a lot of good D-Line talent will be there in the 2nd round.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking back on it, I think WJIII was a smart pick. We're not as deep in the secondary as others might think. Reggie Nelson is gone, Leon Hall is gone ( probably ready to retire ), Pacman Jones getting up there, and both Kilpatrick and Dennard have both been underwhelming; definitely not worth their 1st round selections. I hope he's a boom unlike the previous two.

It's just... It's so many good DT's out there though and I think they all about to get swooped up before #55 . * Crossing Fingers *.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of anger of the Steelers pick of Burns. I'm meh'd by it, they're picking at 25, not 5, not 15, but 25. Odds are when you're that deep in the draft, you're flirting with second/third round talent to begin with. Keep in mind, Tomlin is a former DB coach who had tremendous success in that area, and even had pretty great success pulling in random FA's or scrubs and turning them into starting DBs on these Steeler teams. He probably seen some coachable areas in Burns game, and thinks he can make him into something that turns out making people reflect on "How was he available at 25!!!?" in a few years. 

Even if that doesn't happen, meh. Picking late in the draft isn't easy.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Godway said:


> There seems to be a lot of anger of the Steelers pick of Burns. I'm meh'd by it, they're picking at 25, not 5, not 15, but 25. Odds are when you're that deep in the draft, you're flirting with second/third round talent to begin with. Keep in mind, Tomlin is a former DB coach who had tremendous success in that area, and even had pretty great success pulling in random FA's or scrubs and turning them into starting DBs on these Steeler teams. He probably seen some coachable areas in Burns game, and thinks he can make him into something that turns out making people reflect on "How was he available at 25!!!?" in a few years.
> 
> Even if that doesn't happen, meh. Picking late in the draft isn't easy.


I get your point, but here is my problem. Tomlin can and has coached up DB's in the past. Why draft one this early? I love last year's picks at CB in the 2nd and 4th rounds. Going early with a need like CB is a complete 360 from what Tomlin has literally said in the past. Tomlin has been quoted in saying that unless you get the best CB there is no reason to take one in the 1st round. It's always been his motto that he can coach up the player. With that said I think the Steelers really missed out on an opportunity at finding another pass rusher, or even taking another inside linebacker. 

Here is why. You have to have two capable pass rushers in the NFL today when you operate out of the 3-4 defense. Last year's pick, Bud Dupree looks promising. Jarvis Jones is looking like a back up, or rather a free agent in 2017. Jones was supposed to be a steal, but honestly they knew back then he was injury prone. Three years later here we are with a busts pick at one of the most important positions on the defense, outside linebacker. Jones was a swing and miss. Well, it's time to go shopping again. 

The Steelers have always had a rich tradition of twin pass rushers on the edge. Harrison with Woodley, Gildon with Porter, Gildon with Lloyd, Lloyd with Green, etc. It's something Cowher applied to the current scheme of things and it works. We had an opportunity to have two, young, studs at outside linebacker, but instead they take Artie Burns, CB, from "The U" Miami University. There is still a chance that the Steelers may have a pass rusher fall into their laps in the second round, but I am not seeing it. I can only hope that Myles Jack, or Smith from Notre Dame come to them at 58th over all. You apply pressure on the QB and the CB's look better than they are. 

*Ragland with Shazier could have been*

Drafting an inside linebacker wouldn't be a bad idea either. I honestly think Timmons can play outside and play it better than Harrison, or Jones. While I'll admit there weren't too many top notch names to take at this position there was still talent left in my opinion with more upside than Artie Burns. Reggie Ragland was still on the board. He is exactly the type of inside linebacker you want to pair with Shazier who in my opinion will prove to be the best ILB in the NFL this season. Ragland can start right away. Blitzing up the middle is something more and more 3-4 defenses are doing. Having two All Pro style inside linebackers in the middle of the defense allows you to get away with not having to have that Casey Hampton type run stopper.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Believeland picks up a DE to start the second round!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cowboys just took... Jaylon Smith!? Wow... I find it pretty hard to believe that he wouldn't still be available there at the same spot in the 3rd round, but who knows. Kid could be elite once he gets healthy. Fuckin Dallas gettin talent. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> I get your point, but here is my problem. Tomlin can and has coached up DB's in the past. Why draft one this early? I love last year's picks at CB in the 2nd and 4th rounds. Going early with a need like CB is a complete 360 from what Tomlin has literally said in the past. Tomlin has been quoted in saying that unless you get the best CB there is no reason to take one in the 1st round. It's always been his motto that he can coach up the player. With that said I think the Steelers really missed out on an opportunity at finding another pass rusher, or even taking another inside linebacker.
> 
> Here is why. You have to have two capable pass rushers in the NFL today when you operate out of the 3-4 defense. Last year's pick, Bud Dupree looks promising. Jarvis Jones is looking like a back up, or rather a free agent in 2017. Jones was supposed to be a steal, but honestly they knew back then he was injury prone. Three years later here we are with a busts pick at one of the most important positions on the defense, outside linebacker. Jones was a swing and miss. Well, it's time to go shopping again.
> 
> ...


Obviously they were more worried about Burns being off the board in the second than anyone else. I think their philosophy was "We were good enough in the front seven last year to win a SB. We were not good enough in the secondary, but we got by." So they are mostly focused on rebuilding that area of their game. 

I don't disagree, though. You can never go wrong drafting a LB for this defense. Especially since Jones is no more than depth.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jerry sticking it to the man like a boss.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh shit @El Dandy

Myles Jack to the Jags. :sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Jags have added Malik Jackson, Myles Jack, Jalen Ramsey and have Donte Fowler returning from injury. 

Wow. Ridiculous improvement. They had absolutely nothing a few tears ago.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jags actually traded up with Baltimore to get Jack. Gave up their 5th rounder. 

Man, that emotion and entrance from Chris Jones being drafted to Kansas City. Almost brought tears to my eyes.

Baltimore trades down AGAIN, this time with Miami! Picked up a 4th rounder in the process. Ozzie Newsome, man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm mixed on the Jaylon Smith pick. I love it in that he's an amazing elite talent. I hate it because he might never play again.

And I really wanted one of the monster DTs out there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't remember who the Bucs fan was that posted in here... but you got your wish! Noah Spence!



MrMister said:


> And I really wanted one of the monster DTs out there.


One of those big boys is falling to the Skins. I LOVE IT


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Robinson, Reed, Billings, Johnson, or Ridgeway. Any of those D-Lineman to replace Peko would be fine with me. 

No need to reach for a receiver. We can find our Jones / Sanu replacement in the 3rd.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Honchkrow said:


> Robinson, Reed, Billings, Johnson, or Ridgeway. Any of those D-Lineman to replace Peko would be fine with me.
> 
> No need to reach for a receiver. We can find our Jones / Sanu replacement in the 3rd.


Washington should hopefully scoop up one of those big boys here soon. Titans just took Johnson too.

Not much receiver depth in this draft. May need to look at Michael Thomas or Tyler Boyd if they're still there for ya. Past that you don't have much else except Braxton Miller.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> The Jags have added Malik Jackson, Myles Jack, Jalen Ramsey and have Donte Fowler returning from injury.
> 
> Wow. Ridiculous improvement. They had absolutely nothing a few tears ago.


Jags drafting like when I did a Madden 15 franchise with them. roud


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The fucking Titans will have Demarco Murray and Derrick Henry in the backfield next year. I don't really understand the pick because Tennessee has like 7 running backs on the roster... but good lord good luck tackling those two. :lol

Ah fuck, Detroit took A'Shawn Robinson. Please let Reed fall to us!

Another receiver gone @Honchkrow

FUCKING Seahawks! Traded up to get Reed

@Irish Jet Hackenberg this early? Not sure on that one


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO.

Jets take Hackenberg.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Corey said:


> Another receiver gone @Honchkrow


I'll be satisfied with Braxton Miller at this point. Local guy; w/e.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Corey said:


> @Irish Jet Hackenberg this early? Not sure on that one


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

...Su'a Cravens? Don't really know anything about this kid. Some kind of safety/linebacker hybrid. :shrug

Put him at safety and I'll guess I'll be happy with it. Not exactly in need of another OLB.

Where's my big defensive lineman? 

EDIT: Wait, Cravens wear number 21... and he was drafted by the Skins!? He has to play safety now. HAS TO


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Honchkrow what did I tell you man! Great pick right there with Boyd.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tyler Boyd :mark:. Still rather have one of those DT's though :side:. Hopefully they'll continue to slide.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Love the Boyd pick for Cincinnati. They won't miss a beat at WR.

Would be crazy if they can find a way to also get Billings.

EDIT — Damnit. Bears stay stealing Broncos players. :no:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

A couple years ago I was really bummed when Washington passed on Morgan Moses in the 2nd round and they took someone I didn't know much about... and then he fell all the way to them in the 3rd! I'm hoping the same thing happens with one of the few big lineman that are left (Billings, Bullard, Ridgeway, maybe Nassib?)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sean Davis to the Steelers.

Like the pick. Was hoping we'd be able to snag him.

EDIT — Bucs take Aguayo!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Bucs just traded up to the 2nd round to get a kicker!? What the fuck, hahaha. I love it. He better turn out to be the next Vinatieri or something.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That was one hell of a smart move for New Orleans trading up to get Vonn Bell. Really think Tennessee was gonna take him. Love the aggressiveness from the Saints and their effort to get better on defense but... they have no cap space at all. 

Ohio State guys in this draft. Wow. About to break a record.

EDIT: Actually forgot that the Saints still had Byrd. Maybe they convert Bell to a corner?

@RetepAdam. who the hell is Adam Gotsis?

EDIT: Cleveland lockin up this draft!

EDIT: Bullard off the board, another one I was hoping to slide to Washington.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> @RetepAdam. who the hell is Adam Gotsis?


Aussie.

http://www.myajc.com/news/sports/college/how-adam-gotsis-made-himself-an-nfl-draft-prospect/nrDWf/


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

great for Gotsis, Aussie repping :kobe3

not too hyped about the Pats picking Cyrus but ohwell, Bellitrix will make him work I'm sure


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

El Dandy said:


> Hope someway somehow *Ramsey* is there for the Jags @ 5
> 
> Would also be fine with Bosa or *Jack*, just hope they don't do something dumb like take Elliot or Floyd.












Dreams do come true!!

If Jack doesn't make it to his 2nd contract, then so be it.

However, if this micro fracture surgery never comes to fruition, this will be looked at as a franchise changing day.

3 potential rookie* aces next year with Fowler, Ramsey, and Jack. GET IN.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hell yeah what a steal! Welcome to DC, Kendall Fuller!

EDIT: Damn, Texans take Braxton Miller! That's gonna be a legit offense in a year or two.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Patriots take Jacoby Brissett, which is weird.

Browns take Cody Kessler, which is :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Dandy said:


> Dreams do come true!!
> 
> If Jack doesn't make it to his 2nd contract, then so be it.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, Dr. James Andrews doesn't think Jack will need microfracture surgery.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how our drafted RB has already been fined for his cropped shirt.

He's already fitting in with the rest of us.


Welcome, son.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts might literally never draft a defensivemen again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

fuckk you nfl


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@The Absolute I can't believe I'm sayin it, but I think the Browns were one of the biggest winners of the first two days of the draft. Trading down and taking Corey Coleman was a great move. Gives the team a top tier wide receiver to build on in the future and fills a desperate need at the position. IIRC both Carl Nassib and Emmanuel Ogbah were both 1 and 2 in the nation for sacks last year, so that's pretty damn good. Shon Coleman has an incredible story and you can't dislike the guy. Can always use another lineman too. Cody Kessler is a pick I'm fine with if they like him that much. Sit him a year or two behind McCown or RGIII and let him learn Hue's offense and maybe he steps in and becomes a serviceable QB. Ya never know. You get ALL of that, and then the Browns lead off the 4th round with back-to-back picks... and pick FOUR times in that round! Incredible. Some really good RBs still on the board they should target to pair with Duke.

The Jaguars, Texans, Colts, Chargers, Titans, and Seahawks all get high grades from me as well. A lot of teams drafting well imo. Still waiting to see if my Redskins ever get a defensive tackle...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't like the Hackenberg pick at the time and not reading or seeing anything to change my mind. I watched his passes against Temple and literally had to turn it off.

I genuinely think we've drafted a broken QB. It's like what happened David Carr in Houston has already happened this kid at the college level. Yes he has every physical too but he is all over the place with his accuracy, which is really the one attribute you'd think a 2nd rounder should possess - That throw he missed at the combine was absolutely terrifying. I get that it was a pretty poisonous situation in Penn St and I'd say a lot of blame lies with the coaching but it looks like the damage has been done.

I don't see him playing a down this year. Nor should he. He needs serious time and effort to sort out his problems. Maybe the plan is to let him and Petty compete a year or two from now. Plz get Fitzpatrick back already. The last thing we need are these kids being mentored by Geno fucking Smith.

Our record with 2nd rounders really has to be the worst in the league. We shouldn't even bother at this point and this guy has an absurd amount of bad indicators to overcome. Can't see it working out, but hope he proves everyone wrong and makes Mac out to be a genius.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

What do people see in Corey Coleman? Sure, he had a lot of TDs in a very pass heavy offense but when you look at the small things, he's very very raw. He only runs three routes and when he is designed to not get the ball, he doesn't run much of anything. He's given a lot of space to operate with as well. I've never liked this guy and I certainly do not think he should have been picked by a team who instantly needs a possession WR for Griffin to throw to. He's a project and I'm not sure the Browns exactly need projects right now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Think he's cant miss and by far the best WR in the draft.

He's explosive enough to overcome imperfect route running, which will improve with time anyways. He didn't have to learn them because he didn't have to run them. Incredibly skilled athlete. Can't see how he isn't at least very good.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

With Andrew Billings, its either his measurables or he's hurt. How many 6 foot 300 lbs tackles are there?

Jags are owning this draft. I think theyre ready to be a playoff team now so Jack makes a lot of sense. Pretty amazing that they could end up with the two best defensive players in the draft. 

Looking at Connor Cook's options theres a couple of good landing spots. Theres Dallas where he could immediately be the backup to often injured Romo or KC where he could learn under QB guru Andy Reid. At least hes not going to Cleveland.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

For Andrew Billings I've read that there was an injury concern with his knee, but that's apparently been shot down recently so I expect him to go off the board quickly today. Baltimore could definitely use him.

Also reading that teams were concerned with Connor Cook's leadership ability despite being extremely consistent and winning games in college, which makes me think he won't go to a big market like Dallas. Maybe Chiefs today? 49ers? Bills? Big wild card. Will be really interested to see where Cardale Jones winds up too. Really think it's either Arizona or Dallas.

I think we could see a big run on Safeties here in a couple hours. Virtually all of the teams at the top of the 4th are in need of one; Browns, Cowboys, Chargers. Still some really solid names left too. Miles Killebrew, Jeremy Cash, KJ Dillon, Tyvis Powell, etc. 

Hoping my Redskins finally target a DT in the 4th. Don't expect Billings to be left there when we pick, but if he is than I'm all for it. If not, Hassan Ridgeway or Willie Henry. Of course if they're all taken, go best player available. A running back (man there's a shitload of those left), Scooby Wright (!!!), or a safety if they really like one enough. Have faith in Scot! Enjoy Day 3, fellas. I'm off to work.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> For Andrew Billings I've read that there was an injury concern with his knee, but that's apparently been shot down recently so I expect him to go off the board quickly today. Baltimore could definitely use him.
> 
> Also reading that teams were concerned with Connor Cook's leadership ability despite being extremely consistent and winning games in college, which makes me think he won't go to a big market like Dallas. Maybe Chiefs today? 49ers? Bills? Big wild card. Will be really interested to see where Cardale Jones winds up too. Really think it's either Arizona or Dallas.
> 
> ...


I hope Cardale lands in Arizona. Such a perfect fit for his development.

Don't really care about Cook one way or the other. Just another backup QB out of Backup QB U.

EDIT — Aaaaaand Cook immediately gets drafted by the Raiders. Where he'll be a backup.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> @The Absolute I can't believe I'm sayin it, but I think the Browns were one of the biggest winners of the first two days of the draft. Trading down and taking Corey Coleman was a great move. Gives the team a top tier wide receiver to build on in the future and fills a desperate need at the position. IIRC both Carl Nassib and Emmanuel Ogbah were both 1 and 2 in the nation for sacks last year, so that's pretty damn good. Shon Coleman has an incredible story and you can't dislike the guy. Can always use another lineman too. Cody Kessler is a pick I'm fine with if they like him that much. Sit him a year or two behind McCown or RGIII and let him learn Hue's offense and maybe he steps in and becomes a serviceable QB. Ya never know. You get ALL of that, and then the Browns lead off the 4th round with back-to-back picks... and pick FOUR times in that round! Incredible. Some really good RBs still on the board they should target to pair with Duke.


Yeah I had my doubts at first, but I think Hue and Sashi have been playing this smart so far. Wasn't familiar with Kessler so I went to YouTube to check out his highlights. I was impressed by his arm and pocket presence. RG3 and McCown will compete for this season's starting job and Cody will take a backseat for a few years until it's his time to shine. Meanwhile, Coleman will be the go-to receiver in the absence of Josh Gordon and Travis Benjamin. All we need is a reliable running back to complete the set. And, of course, it helps to have a great group of linemen. Best part of all this is we've got plenty of picks left.

Hue obviously knows how to discover and develop talent. So if he thinks these guys are solid picks, I trust him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not addressing the offensive line is really worrying. Clady is a long shot to stay healthy and we have the worst starting RT in the league in Breno, who really needs to be cut.

I do love what we've done with our LB core. Our front 7 is looking pretty incredible will Wilkerson still on board. Should be looking to have a top 5 defence.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dallas was in love with Dak Prescott and probably think they got a steal in the 4th.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Cowboys are in position to do great this season. Just a few improvements on the defense and they can get back into the playoffs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So Billings was projected to be picked between 25-33 and he dropped all the way down to 122 and the Bengals snagged him. What a steal. I hope his leg is okay. 

And I have a feeling I'm going like this Nick Vigil guy we drafted yesterday. We haven't been able to cover Tight Ends in like forever. He can really tackle too. Him and Burfict are gonna eat. I'm pretty satisfied with our draft.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

We got a fucking QB /tear


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rico Gathers.

What a name. He's huge. He's fast for his size. He's a monster. But he's never played football LOL. WHAT IF THOUGH

I really can't properly judge this draft because of Jaylon Smith. I really don't know shit about any of the other players we drafted either save Zeke. Reading about them a bit I think I like Kavon Frazier the most. Special teams all three phases etc. The DL look to be works in progress. Most players are really. Marinelli turn them into monsters pls. Least favorite pick the the late RB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck yeah :mark: Vikes drafted the first real Euro league player

Open the god damn floodgates


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so we didn't draft a wide receiver: win


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Rico Gathers.
> 
> What a name. He's huge. He's fast for his size. He's a monster. But he's never played football LOL. WHAT IF THOUGH
> 
> I really can't properly judge this draft because of Jaylon Smith. I really don't know shit about any of the other players we drafted either save Zeke. Reading about them a bit I think I like Kavon Frazier the most. Special teams all three phases etc. The DL look to be works in progress. Most players are really. Marinelli turn them into monsters pls. Least favorite pick the the late RB.


He was a monster on the boards at Baylor.

Cowboys aren't too far from Waco. If anyone was gonna take a flier on him...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Someone tell me why the FUCK the Redskins traded out of the 4th round (I actually know why, we got a 4th rounder next year from the Jets which is great), passing up on Andrew Billings in the process, just so they could go back and get... a fucking QUARTERBACK. That feels like such a waste to me. 

Keith Marshall in the 7th round though? One hell of steal. I was pissed off that they kept passing on Jalen Mills and the EAGLES of all teams took him. I feel like he's gonna have a huge chip on his shoulder now. I'm also pretty bothered by the fact that this draft class was so deep at interior defensive lineman and we didn't take a big nose tackle at all. Damn it!



HighFiveGhost said:


> Dallas was in love with Dak Prescott and probably think they got a steal in the 4th.


I actually love that pick and wouldn't be surprised if he's a quality starter in a few years with Zeke carrying the load.



Honchkrow said:


> So Billings was projected to be picked between 25-33 and he dropped all the way down to 122 and the Bengals snagged him. What a steal. I hope his leg is okay.


Fuckin TELL ME ABOUT IT. I was pissed when the Colts took Ridgeway and the damn Redskins traded down, seemingly passing on Billings AGAIN in the process. That's one hell of a steal assuming he's healthy. Your Bengals really cleaned up in this draft imo. Filled literally every need, got a steal in Billings, and another steal in Westerman, who someone on ESPN said had a 2nd round grade on him! Cody Core may even end up being a sleeper pick because the kid's got great size and he may sneak into some red zone packages while everyone's looking for Green & Eifert. 



Magic said:


> so we didn't draft a wide receiver: win


Colts had one of my favorite drafts, honestly. All those big lineman in there to protect Luck, Ridgeway was an excellent pick to plug the middle, and TJ Green was another pick of need that could be your starter in a year or two at Safety. I kept nodding my head every time I saw who they chose.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ras8620 said:


> Cowboys are in position to do great this season. Just a few improvements on the defense and they can get back into the playoffs.


Fuck ya

I still wish we went for a QB as our first pick. We got a great RB, though, but, shit, we should have gotten a QB first round, got him all nice and ready to take on the inevitable Romo injury by game 3.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see the Jags get respect from all of the outlets. Usually the only time our names come up is when they wanted to move the team to LA or London. Not so fast!

Hopefully things pan out!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> Fuck yeah :mark: Vikes drafted the first real Euro league player
> 
> Open the god damn floodgates


I have a new player to root for, hopefully he makes it





From the Unicorns to the NFL Vikings!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Whether anyone will care about this remains to be seen, but I'm gonna go through and name the teams that I thought had the best and worst drafts. Let's just go in alphabetical order to list these:

*Baltimore Ravens (Best)* - You can look at this at both quality and quantity. The Ravens had an absurd ELEVEN picks in this draft, including what Todd McShay (or someone on ESPN) described as "the best 4th round haul he'd ever seen" since he's been evaluating the draft. High praise and Ozzie Newsome clearly knows what he's doing. Ronnie Stanley, Chris Moore, Willie Henry, Kenneth Dixon, Keenan Reynolds, etc. So much potential across the board. 

*Carolina Panthers (Worst)* - It's hard to really fault the Panthers when they only have 5 selections and take three cornerbacks to try and make up for all their losses in the secondary, but the same two big needs from last year are still there. They still failed to draft anyone on the offensive line or get a running back to be the successor for Jonathan Stewart (who gets injured relatively often) for a team that thrives on running the football. Instead, they took another defensive tackle (which is clearly a position of strength). All went well for them last year so we'll have to wait and see if the success can continue.

*Cincinnati Bengals (Best)* - I already mentioned this to Honchkrow, but my goodness, talk about ticking every box in the needs column. You got a young corner to replace the aging secondary, a new receiver to come in and be the 2nd option across from AJ Green, and total steals in both Billings and Westerman. Nick Vigil and Cody Core are just an added bonus. (Y)

*Cleveland Browns (Best)* - The Browns drafted 14 players in the past three days. 14! Idk how many of those will end up making the roster, but my god when you draft four wide receivers I think you're sending a message to the guys on your team that they're just not cuttin it. :lol Corey Coleman, Emmanuel Ogbah, and Carl Nassib could all step in and be week one starters along with adding two huge offensive lineman in Shon Coleman and Spencer Drango. Scooby Wright in the fucking SEVENTH round is absolutely incredible. I have no idea how so many teams passed on him. Once he gets healthy, he's gonna be a stud. Future is bright for the Brownies!

*Detroit Lions (Best)* - I totally love what Detroit did here. Nothing flashy at all but this team got way better in the trenches. They can't run the ball and Stafford has been hit way too much in his career, so what do they do? Take offensive lineman with 3 of their first 5 picks and get a bonus of having A'Shawn Robinson fall to them in the 2nd, who they hope can step in and fill the void of Ndamukong Suh and Nick Fairley. Miles Killebrew will be a thumper at safety who may be able to step in at OLB and get to the QB too. Detroit got some big boys this year. Every single player they took was 6'1" and up. They still need some corners, but this was a nice haul.

*Houston Texans (Best)* - This defense was already top notch with just some minor holes, so most of the attention was deservedly put on the offense. Will Fuller will be a burner, Braxton Miller can be used pretty much anywhere, Tyler Ervin is a nice RB addition, and Nick Martin was one of the best centers in the draft with football greatness in his blood. They also managed to target a couple guys I was hoping Washington would in D.J. Reader and K.J. Dillon. Both of those guys could be starters in no time. Houston hit on all 6 picks.

*Colts (Best)* - See previous comments to Magic.

*Jaguars (Best)* - This is too obvious.

*Chargers (Best)* - Joey Bosa gives them some pass rush. Hunter Henry was the best tight end of this class and he'll eventually replace the ageless wonder Antonio Gates. Max Tuerk is a rock solid center who gives them o-line help. Derek Watt was the fullback that blocked for Melvin Gordon at Wisconsin. They're clearly trying to help this kid as much as they can to get him going. Only thing not to like here was them not addressing the safety position after losing Eric Weddle. That may be a problem.

*Seahawks (Best)* - The rich get richer, right? Two big o lineman in there to help the run and protect Wilson, an incredible value with Jarran Reed in the 2nd to replace Brandon Mebane, a huge tight end from Ohio State in case Jimmy Graham doesn't work out or isn't healthy, and two really strong RBs in CJ Prosise and Alex Collins to replace Beast Mode. Oh and Kenny Lawler too! More depth at receiver never hurts.

I decided to stop so this wouldn't be a huge wall of text, but there isn't many teams where I have big questions with who they took so we wind up with virtually no "worst" drafts (those two New York teams were kinda meh). Some other teams did really well; like the Steelers, Vikings, 49ers, and Titans, but I had to cut it off somewhere.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How did you think the Bears did @Corey ?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I know this is late, but I haven't been to this forum in a bit..... As a fan of New England and NC State, I think I'm the first fan in history to be SO MAD over the fact that the pats took Jacoby.... Another QB? Really? When Jimmy is way better than Jacoby? INSANITY

I hope I eat my words, and I gladly will, but that was the worst pick I could imagine.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> How did you think the Bears did @Corey ?


Pretty well in most fronts. I think Leonard Floyd is still kind of a question mark when you see that he's only 245 pounds coming off the edge, but they must've really liked him so we'll see what he can do. Whitehair and Bullard were both really good picks with excellent value at where they got them and I LOVE the Jordan Howard pick. He could step in and be your starting RB next year, no joke. 

They filled most of their needs and traded like 4 times so I'm not sure what exactly they gained and lost along the way, but honestly looking at it, this draft looks like a (Y) for them. I was gonna say they should've gotten a WR or TE, but then I remembered Kevin White would be back and how thin this class was at tight end so it's all good. Just hope that Floyd isn't a bust as a top 10 pick.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

So the Chiefs may have drafted the next Devin Hester. Even Toub (our ST coordinator, formerly of the Bears) says so. This guy is ELECTRIC. He did plead guilty to beating and strangling his gf two years ago but Dorsey and Reid apparently did multiple interviews with him and his coaches. I hope he's not a problem because he is certainly dynamic on the field.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Corey said:


> Fuckin TELL ME ABOUT IT. I was pissed when the Colts took Ridgeway and the damn Redskins traded down, seemingly passing on Billings AGAIN in the process. That's one hell of a steal assuming he's healthy. Your Bengals really cleaned up in this draft imo. Filled literally every need, got a steal in Billings, and another steal in Westerman, who someone on ESPN said had a 2nd round grade on him! Cody Core may even end up being a sleeper pick because the kid's got great size and he may sneak into some red zone packages while everyone's looking for Green & Eifert.


Despite our shortcomings, we've been drafting well for like 8 years now. I'm still smiling from the Billings highway robbery.Just a monster of a human being. And he said he's gonna hold a grudge for his fall for the rest of his career. Lol why make this mammoth angry... Geno 2.0. Billings + Atkins + Dunlap = Oh my.

I need to read up on this Westerman guy, but O-Lineman depth is always good. Can't never have enough fat guys. 

Core is basically a Sanu clone but faster. And that's exactly what he's going to do; be a big redzone target. Gonna see a fair share of drops though, but that's fine. Can't ask alot out of a 6th rounder.

(Y) for this Bengals draft. The Jaguars completely murdered this draft though IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Denver had a brilliant draft.

Lynch is a sure fire HOF player and if that wasn't obvious when the Jets passed on him, it's becomes pretty obvious when we draft a QB a round later. A QB without accuracy.

Let the pain begin. Classic Jets.



Irish Jet said:


> 20. Taylor Decker, T
> 
> 51. Emmanual Ogbah, OLB
> 
> ...


We got Robby as an UDFA. :mark:

6'3", runs a 4.28 and had a game where he absolutely roasted William Jackson III. Not bad.

We also ended up with the other two highly rated punters. I actually prefer the guy we got in UDFA, he looks awesome. 

Other than Hackenberg, who's a disaster, I'm pretty happy with the draft. Jenkins was more productive than Leonard Floyd at Georgia and looks a steal in the 3rd. Our front 7 is looking stacked as fuck right now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Speaking of UFAs, I had a guy come into my job yesterday while we had the draft on TV (I work in a shoe store where we have TVs for the customers) and he asked me if a guy named Landon Turner had been drafted, who's a guard from North Carolina. Said he went to his high school in Harrisonburg VA and he coached him or something. I told him I hadn't heard his name called. Turns out he went undrafted, but he was one of the first UFAs to be signed as the Saints snatched him up real quick! Small world, huh? Pretty cool story and that should be a nice pickup because Turner had a 4th round grade on him. Says he'll be great in run blocking and a 3 year starter at UNC with a big body. Should fill right into Jahri Evans' old spot. Saints made some good picks and signings this offseason. https://bigeasybeliever.com/2016/04/30/saints-sign-all-acc-north-carolina-guard-landon-turner/

Here's where you can tracks all the UFA signings, and there's a shit ton: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...ndrafted-freeagent-deals-for-all-32-nfl-teams

Notable ones:

S Jeremy Cash (Duke - Carolina Panthers)
QB Jake Coker (Alabama - Arizona Cardinals)
LB Dominique Alexander (Oklahoma - Cleveland Browns) @The Absolute according to SBNation he was their 2nd highest rated player in the UFA pool

FB Glenn Gronkowski (Kansas State - Buffalo Bills)
LB Eric Striker (Oklahoma - Buffalo Bills)
RB Josh Ferguson (Illinois - Indianapolis Colts) @Magic this kid is QUICK, maybe he makes the team

C Jack Allen (Michigan State - New Orleans Saints)
WR Jalin Marshall (Ohio State - New York Jets) @Irish Jet could be a nice weapon in the return game or in the slot if he makes the team

QB Trevone Boykin (TCU - Seattle Seahawks)
S Tyvis Powell (Ohio State - Seattle Seahawks) These fucking Seahawks!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Bears signed Brian Hoyer to a 1 year deal for... some reason. They also released Antrel Rolle and Matt Slauson. Rolle's career may likely be over at age 33 after coming off an injury riddled season unless he can convince the Giants to a reunion.

Cutting Slauson was kind of a surprise because he's only 30, but I guess they wanna put Whitehair right into the starting spot. Someone like Denver should look at bringing him in.

EDIT: Redskins just released Chris Culliver. It's unfortunate, but a necessary move that saves us a lot money after Culliver's coming off a torn ACL and MCL.

Next on the chopping block should be Andre Roberts, who's under-performed across the board.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jags signed Allen Hurns to a 4 year, $40 million extension. What a great story for that guy. 

I want football.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Football needs to hurry back!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Best DB ion the league Harrison Smith locked up for life :sodone So good, the thought of facing him twice a year made Clavin Johnson quit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Optimus Prime always wins in the end.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Broncos were at the White House today.

So, that's neat.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Denver fans, any thoughts on Von Miller rejecting the 6 year, $114 million contract offer? Would've been the largest non-QB contract in league history. 

I'm not sure what else you can really want outta that.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

NFL introduces the James Jones rule, players are no longer allowed to wear exposed hoodies under their uniform.

It's interesting that hoodies get banned because of potential safety concern and it blocks the nameplate yet long hair, which also poses potential safety concerns and covers the nameplate, is ok. There's plenty of instances in which players have been pulled down by their hair, yet I can't think of a time when someone has been pulled down by their hoodie.

Not really upset about the rule change, just think the difference in how the NFL views hoodies and long hair is interesting.

Talking about NFL hoodie rule, football can't start soon enough. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

pre)Ghost said:


> NFL introduces the James Jones rule, players are no longer allowed to wear exposed hoodies under their uniform.
> 
> It's interesting that hoodies get banned because of potential safety concern and it blocks the nameplate yet long hair, which also poses potential safety concerns and covers the nameplate, is ok. There's plenty of instances in which players have been pulled down by their hair, yet I can't think of a time when someone has been pulled down by their hoodie.
> 
> ...


Vernon Davis was once tackled by his dick.

Castration should be mandatory.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They clarified the assistant coach rule also. So no more Joey Porter running on the field to provoke players. 

Not that it matters. Pittsburgh will always find a way to bend something and eyes will be batted the other way. "That's just Steelers football baby!". But don't let those "thugs" from Cincinnati do anything though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Perriman with a partial ACL tear. It's June. :draper2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ravens released Eugene Monroe today. He's under performed after getting a hefty pay raise and they apparently cited his advocacy for marijuana. So yeah... good luck with that. :lol

Denver signed Brandon Marshall to a nice 4 year extension worth $32 million with $20 million guaranteed. $$$$$$ 

Oh and in case you missed it, Fletcher Cox is now the highest paid non-QB in the entire league. Biggest contract for a non-QB in history.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Joe Haden with this GOAT quote. The Cleveland curse may be over, but my favorite team (the Browns) is still stuck at the bottom. This Cavs title win better motivate them to get their shit together and become a team this city can be proud of.

:mark: LET SPORTS LIMBO BEGIN!!! :mark: ONE MONTH UNTIL TRAINING CAMPS!!! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Title of the thread should be changed. Draft was two months ago.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we all just take a moment to appreciate this beautiful fucking stadium?










Kudos to the Vikings and their fans. Hope they have fun in their new playhouse.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

God damnit, I don't normally whip my dick out in this thread, but that is just beautiful.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

The work done on that stadium has been amazing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And SOCCER is going to be the first game in it :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joel said:


> And SOCCER is going to be the first game in it :banderas


and no one will show up :banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still hoping that WWE runs a Wrestlemania in that new stadium because of LESNAR, but I doubt tourists wanna go to Minneapolis so there's that. Plus they've never ran one at Lucas Oil in Indy so the chances seem slim.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrMister said:


> and no one will show up :banderas


I hope DRIK rolls his ankle and I hope ROMO pops his shoulder out


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Tarvaris Jackson, the Seahawks' backup QB the last three seasons, has reportedly been arrested for pointing a loaded gun at his wife.

Jackson was intoxicated and pointed a loaded gun at his wife saying, “I’ll kill you,”

According to Hesh's tweets, Jackson's wife said, "You better be accurate (because) you ain't accurate on the field"

http://www.seattletimes.com/sports/...rested-for-allegedly-pulling-gun-on-his-wife/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:sodone T-Jax


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I know I shouldn't be laughing at this story, but that rebuttal from his wife was savage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is just wrong! :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Tarvaris Jackson, the Seahawks' backup QB the last three seasons, has reportedly been arrested for pointing a loaded gun at his wife.
> 
> Jackson was intoxicated and pointed a loaded gun at his wife saying, “I’ll kill you,”
> 
> ...


 @Notorious

This has to be an evil clone of T-Jax imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> @Notorious
> 
> This has to be an evil clone of T-Jax imo.


They got him from the same factory as Fake Diesel


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Man imagine being so dissatisfying to your wife that she says that to you while pointing a loaded gun at her. That's like Kirk Van Houten level of sad.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Buddy Ryan... :cry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Longtime Denver PA announcer (Broncos/Rockies/Avs) Alan Roach is reportedly leaving to take the same job with the Minnesota Vikings after this year.

Fucking devastating since he's the only voice we've ever really known (apart from Conor McGahey occasionally doing his best Roach impression in relief). At least in Minnesota he won't have to worry about not getting to work the Super Bowl. :side:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Doug Baldwin and Seattle agreed to a 4 year, $46 million extension. Almost identical to the extension that Keenan Allen got.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Really missing the football, Thanks for all the posts in these forums for keeping me sane.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747882079032008704
Whoa.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Buddy. :mj2


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Luck signs 6 year, 140 Million Contract, Highest paid.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...luck-signs-sixyear-140-million-colts-contract


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Luck signs 6 year, 140 Million Contract, Highest paid.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...luck-signs-sixyear-140-million-colts-contract


This is worth it for Indy. Once he fully recovers, he'll turn into the old Luck again and lead the Colts to a few more AFC Championship games and maybe even a super bowl.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I REALLY hope this new Luck deal doesn't lead to quarterbacks asking for even MORE money, because I'd like to get Cousins locked up for less than $20 mil a year. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It will lead to below average QB's wanting 12 mil a year :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Showtime

How do you compare this Luck contract to Flacco's?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So apparently we can add DRUGS to Johnny Football's list of problems :lmao 

4 game suspension handed out btw.

gotcha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM said:


> 4 game suspension handed out btw.


As if any team was actually gonna sign him.

:maury

EDIT: We released Connor Shaw. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> @Showtime
> 
> How do you compare this Luck contract to Flacco's?



If only he had flacco's supporting cast.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So you could watch them walk out the door when you couldn't afford to resign them?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Tarvaris Jackson, the Seahawks' backup QB the last three seasons, has reportedly been arrested for pointing a loaded gun at his wife.
> 
> Jackson was intoxicated and pointed a loaded gun at his wife saying, “I’ll kill you,”
> 
> ...


hh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> So you could watch them walk out the door when you couldn't afford to resign them?


We could've afforded to keep Boldin easily but chose to let him walk. Worst decision in franchise history.

RIP REX'S DAD.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> As if any team was actually gonna sign him.
> 
> :maury
> 
> EDIT: We released Connor Shaw. :mj2


I barely watched the Browns last year and didn't care to. Just stuck to the Ohio State Buckeyes football.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

May Coach Ryan Rest in Peace!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stephen90 said:


> I barely watched the Browns last year and didn't care to. Just stuck to the Ohio State Buckeyes football.


If I were you, I'd wait about 2 seasons before watching again. By that time, Hue will have either turned us into a perennial playoff team or we'll still be shit and Hue will be fired. Meanwhile, I'll be religiously watching every game no matter what. Because I'm stupid like that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> If I were you, I'd wait about 2 seasons before watching again. By that time, *Hue will have either turned us into a perennial playoff team or we'll still be shit and Hue will be fired.* Meanwhile, I'll be religiously watching every game no matter what. Because I'm stupid like that.


I'm thinking more along the lines of a team maybe on the brink of .500 :lol

Gotta find a Quarterback first.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of a team maybe on the brink of .500 :lol
> 
> Gotta find a Quarterback first.


They're gonna stick with RG3 for now and Cody Kessler will probably be the long-term investment. Kessler did good work at USC and I could see Hue molding him into a good QB like he did with Andy Dalton.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kessler definitely has the talent. It just may take him a little bit of time to get there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I certainly think RG3 is salvageable, CLE's line isn't terrible with Thomas and Bitonio


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Denard Robinson: Police Find Jaguars Running Back Asleep Inside Car Sinking Into a Pond

:krillin

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...source=FB - SNF on NBC&utm_tags=srm[football]


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Robinson is very lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pretty sure that's still a reckless driving citation, not a DUI, but just as heavy as a hit in the courts. Could probably even call it driving impaired if you're that out of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@ShowStopper *I respect the dedication:*








http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ls...-wide-receiver-not-happy-nfl-top-100-ranking/



> He says in the video that “They don’t want it like I want it,” and that he’s “gotta have it.”
> 
> As far as receivers, only Antonio Brown of the Pittsburgh Steelers (No. 4) and former Alabama star Julio Jones of the Atlanta Falcons (No. 8) rank higher than Beckham.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> @ShowStopper *I respect the dedication:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy is a beast. Can't wait for football to start. Giants should be good this year, especially if Cruz can stay healthy and we finally have Cruz and Beckham on the field at the same time. Would be nice.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> @ShowStopper *I respect the dedication:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. That's commitment right there. If their offense stays healthy, the Giants could do some real damage this season. Of course, what most of us really care about is...

*NORMAN VS. BECKHAM PARTS 2 & 3!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If these are the Bengals color rush uni's...


















I'm ready. Let's do this


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What kind of color rush is that?  Should be all orange for them vs. all teal for the Dolphins, although I can see where that would be a problem.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Siberian and Bengal are too entirely different Tiger subspecies, marketing fail. Tigris tigris for Bengal, tigris altaica for Siberian


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

top 100 players in the NFL is dumb. Players have such vastly different roles and sets of skills. You can do it in pretty much any other sport, but not this one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Corey said:


> What kind of color rush is that?  Should be all orange for them vs. all teal for the Dolphins, although I can see where that would be a problem.


White Tiger imo











Stax Classic said:


> Siberian and Bengal are too entirely different Tiger subspecies, marketing fail. Tigris tigris for Bengal, tigris altaica for Siberian


I don't know why, but this just made me laugh. Well done.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> top 100 players in the NFL is dumb. Players have such vastly different roles and sets of skills. You can do it in pretty much any other sport, but not this one.


NFL Network needs something to air during the off-season. :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^yeah it's for filthy casuals.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Understand the Jets not wanting to break the bank for Fitz, but I thought the situation would have been sorted out one way or another by now...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WILKERSON SIGNED

:mark:

Apparently this should free up room for Fitz to be signed on a one year deal, which I always felt was pretty likely anyways.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MrMister said:


> top 100 players in the NFL is dumb. Players have such vastly different roles and sets of skills. You can do it in pretty much any other sport, but not this one.


Where did they rank Cam?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

CAMVP said:


> Where did they rank Cam?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks. Now that is quite the jump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755046652403003392
:lmao The fuckery has begun in Believeland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

wow is that real life? it's crazy how out of touch politicians are. i'm not totally convinced that's real life though.

LOL it's real the GOP just seriously lost Ohio :lmao


There's at least three states you don't fuck around with football. Ohio is one of them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Unless he's handing those towels out as toilet seat covers for the restroom, he needs to be escorted out of the building.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Arian Foster signed a 1 year deal with the Dolphins. They still suck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

our owner is a crackhead yet we won't take a risk on greg hardy even though we need all the talent we can get :scust


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jim Irsay said:


> I don't think it's in the best interest to paint the horseshoe in a negative light, I really don't.


LOL considering he's a drug addict. I mean I'm not gonna judge a man for being a drug addict. People have problems etc whatever. But when a drug addict tells someone else to watch their behavior...then it's LOL time.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

jj watt with back surgery :MAD


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

RIP HC Dennis Green

Crown they ass in heaven


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

They are who we thought they were. :hogan


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

RIP Denny Green. See you on the high road.

(if anyone doesn't get that: "I've been very blessed and very fortunate to work for this organization for 10 years," Green said. "If you want to know what I'll be doing, just look on the high road.

"That's where Dennis Green will be. The way I see it, my hand is on the plow and the best thing to do is to look forward")


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

I am expecting Cam Newton to stink it up this year.. Coming from a Panthers fan.. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, good afternoon to whomever is in charge of this thread title.

Maybe consider removing the second "on" in Le'Veon on a prayer? It's redundant and incorrect imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Denny Green. He'll be remembered more for that epic rant but he was a great coach too once upon a time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Dandy said:


> Also, good afternoon to whomever is in charge of this thread title.
> 
> Maybe consider removing the second "on" in Le'Veon on a prayer? It's redundant and incorrect imo


it's an homage to JM's fantasy team.


Dennis Green was too young. Rest in peace you fiery badass. That Vikings team in 97 is a top 5 team never to win a Super Bowl. It's better than some Super Bowl winners.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chiefs may not see JJ Watt nor Le'Veon Bell during their games in the first 4 games of the season. :sodone


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> it's an homage to JM's fantasy team.
> 
> 
> Dennis Green was too young. Rest in peace you fiery badass. That Vikings team in 97 is a top 5 team never to win a Super Bowl. It's better than some Super Bowl winners.


ahh yes I remember seeing that fantasy team name somewhere last year. Makes sense.

I want to say in one of the fantasy threads I had the exact same complaint; didn't know it was his team. I hope he didn't have that second "on" in the team name for the duration of the 2015 season :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> it's an homage to JM's fantasy team.
> 
> 
> Dennis Green was too young. Rest in peace you fiery badass. That Vikings team in 97 is a top 5 team never to win a Super Bowl. It's better than some Super Bowl winners.


*'98






I know what year I became a Vikings fan, and I followed Randy there

Dennis is who we thought he was. Crown him :hayden


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah 98 my bad.

You know what team I was talking about though. 

Randy Moss just scored again. I was raging that Dallas didn't draft him lol.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> R.I.P. Denny Green. He'll be remembered more for that epic rant but he was a great coach too once upon a time.


He was also the coach when Northwestern ended their 34-game-winning streak in 1982. Trailblazer, he was the second African-American coach in major college football and the first of a Power 5 conference.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RIP Denny Green. Hell of a coach.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Leave the memories alone.






RIP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JM said:


> I'm disappointed.


Is Leveon ever gonna play a whole season again? All these injuries and suspensions


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: *TRAINING CAMPS START THIS WEEK!!!!!* :mark:

:mark: *THE HALL OF FAME GAME IS TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!!* :mark:

:mark: *FOOTBALL'S ALMOST BACK!!!!!!!!!* :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> Is Leveon ever gonna play a whole season again? All these injuries and suspensions


He is probably more likely to miss an entire season due to suspension before he plays a full season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757589686151815168
Doubt the NFL would have any interest in corroborating the accusations now that he's retired anyway, but take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Josh Gordon will be freed after a 4 game suspension. Him and Brady returning in the same game. 

Also, I now consider it the start of the 2016 season since WYTS has returned!!1!1!!

http://deadspin.com/why-your-team-sucks-2016-tennessee-titans-1784250380


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I really just want to root for and enjoy my team. But because of clowns like Bell/Bryant it becomes difficult. Can't enjoy what should be an incredible offense because guys are constantly out on suspensions, hurt, have their heads up their asses, etc.. I wonder how long ownership is going to put up with it. They can't deny what an incredible talent Bell is, but I think after this he's pretty much in next strike and you're out territory.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This Gordon news just reminds how much I dislike Justin Blackmon for being thirsty all the time

BORTLES
Blackmon
ARob
Hurns
Teal Julius

What an offense it would've been. We're still alright, tho.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp, we're getting Josh Gordon back...

















...we'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Junior Galette tore his achilles AGAIN. Missing the entire season for us one more time. He's only 28 but I really don't know if anyone will bring him back in the league. He hasn't played a snap since 2014. A shame because I was looking forward to the three-headed monster rushing the passer.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Welp, we're getting Josh Gordon back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been reading Duke Johnson is gonna play some receiver for the Browns too. Bringing Gordon back shouldn't be a big rush lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rams released Nick Foles today. Crazy how I thought he showed some promise in Philly and then completely bombed in St. Louis. All about the system I guess.

Lions signed Anquan Boldin as well. Would've liked to see him contribute to a contender, but at least he found work. A true professional right there.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cam looked amazing!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

pay deandre hopkins gawd damn it he deserves it!!!!!!!!!!!!

foooking texans are fucking idiots :fuck:fuck:fuck


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Rolando McClain cant stop dranking that purple drank. Shit must be hot fire.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Rams haven't heard from Tre Mason in 7 months :ti


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys, I just realized something....

:mark: :mark: *AFTER A 7-MONTH HIATUS, FOOTBALL RETURNS THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:










It feels like the world got crazier and more fucked up since football went away. We've seen tragedies and shootings all over the world, controversy of all sorts, and we're in the midst of one of the most bizzare/polarizing presidential elections we've ever seen in our lifetime.

But despite all this bad shit that's going on, football is about to return and give us a break from the insanity. Regardless of your gender, race, religion, or political affiliation, football is for everyone. And no matter how bad things get, football always comes back ready to entertain, thrill, shock and, in the case of us Browns fans, shamefully embarrass with extreme prejudice.

So starting this Sunday all the way through February 5th, I say we forget about our real-world troubles, sit back, relax, and let football do what it does best... ...allow Chip Kelly to run his hurry-up offense and lead the Niners to a resounding 6-10 season. Welcome back, old friend. We've missed you.

:mark: :mark: *HALL OF FAME GAME IS THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! IT'S TIME TO MAKE AMERICA FOOTBALL AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kobe5 Aren't you a Browns fan? :deandre


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> :kobe5 Aren't you a Browns fan? :deandre


Yes, but I watch just about any game if it's on. Football is football and I've been suffering from withdrawal since the off-season began.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who knows, maybe you'll catch RG3 and Gordon together again lightning in a bottle


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> Who knows, maybe you'll catch RG3 and Gordon together again lightning in a bottle


RG3's previous injuries concern me, but I'll give him a chance since he's had plenty of time to recover. Gordon, on the other hand, is a dumbass who doesn't know how to stay out of trouble. If he gets caught again, management needs to show him the fucking door. Period. Can't keep giving him all these chances to redeem himself, no matter how good of a receiver he is.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Foles!? fpalm

And here i was holding onto the hope that one of bray/murray panned out on the long term.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Giants just signed Leon Hall. And it was dirt cheap too. Guessing he's gonna play the slot for them. Passed his prime obv, but he's very crafty and can still contribute regardless of the back surgeries. Giants' fans will appreciate him.

Josh Shaw getting promoted :mark:. Vontaze Burfict cleared for contact :mark:. BENGALS :mark:. IT'S GETTING CLOSER :mark:.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Jay Cutler..might be MVP this year


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Ronzilla said:


> Jay Cutler..might be MVP this year


I'd like to hear Michael Bennett's thoughts on this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> RG3's previous injuries concern me, but I'll give him a chance since he's had plenty of time to recover. Gordon, on the other hand, is a dumbass who doesn't know how to stay out of trouble. If he gets caught again, management needs to show him the fucking door. Period. Can't keep giving him all these chances to redeem himself, no matter how good of a receiver he is.


If he fucks up again the NFL probably won't reinstate him.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

HighFiveGhost said:


> I'd like to hear Michael Bennett's thoughts on this.


lmao I dont believe fkn Brandon Marshall said that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, apparently Brandon Marshall threw a punch at Darrelle Revis at Jets camp today:



> Brandon Marshall, Darrelle Revis fight at Jets practice
> 
> Posted by Mike Florio on August 5, 2016, 4:11 PM EDT
> Generated by IJG JPEG Library
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...rshall-darrelle-revis-fight-at-jets-practice/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brandon is off his meds again


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Brett Favre Hall of Fame induction tonight! :mark:

It's been a pleasure being able to watch him play in Green Bay. Favre was always an entertaining player to watch (even though his bad decisions hurt at the time). While I started to grow tired of him during the whole will-he-or-won't-he retirement drama, now after some time has passed I can look past it and appreciate him and his career. Regardless of how Brett's time in Green Bay ended I will always remember him as a Packer first and foremost.

In other news it looks like Rodgers might not play in the Hall of Fame game. I have no problem with this since it's bullshit they have to play in an extra preseason game to begin with. If you get selected to play in the Hall of Fame game then the last game of the preseason should be a bye week.

It looks like the John Kuhn era is officially over in Green Bay. Reports say that John Kuhn has signed with the Saints.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Great recruiting class this year. Sometimes the HOF voters have their heads up their asses with making some first-balloters wait, but this year they did it right with Favre on the first ballot. Don't have a complaint up and down the list. 

Maybe next year they finally will get Terrell Owens in. While he was a basket case, coach killer, and team cancer, he was one of the best receivers to play the game when he put his mind to it.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

"The locker room being an extension of the playing field" argument seems like they're moving the goalposts so Terrell Owens doesn't get in. Dude had a hall of fame career despite being a shitty teammate get over it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They still talk shit about his locker room antics, yet his play made Philly/Dallas into elite offenses and next-level teams. He isn't the one who choked in the SB, that would be McNabb.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

pre)Ghost said:


> In other news it looks like Rodgers might not play in the Hall of Fame game. I have no problem with this since it's bullshit they have to play in an extra preseason game to begin with. If you get selected to play in the Hall of Fame game then the last game of the preseason should be a bye week.


I agree making them play 5 games is dumb, It'd make more sense for them to just not have a game week one of the preseason. While important guys normally don't play that last week, it would essentially be a two week break before the season that other teams don't get. Either move the game back (lol yeah right) or just treat this as the first game of the first week of the preseason, not its own separate week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ronzilla said:


> Jay Cutler..might be MVP this year












What type of bullshit is this?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Locker room being an extension of the playing field is total bullshit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tyler Boyd is so fucking good. Bengals are gonna be damn near unstoppable ( much more than last year )


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol if the Bengals make the playoffs they're just gonna shit themselves like they have the last 5 years. They're like a less successful version of the Chargers from the Martyball days.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lol if the Bengals make the playoffs they're just gonna shit themselves like they have the last 5 years. They're like a less successful version of the Chargers from the Martyball days.


While the Lions will be watching from their couches


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You say this as if I don't realize the Lions will likely disappoint. Be better Cash.

EDIT: And even with the Lions being shitty, they _still_ have a more recent playoff win than Cincy :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> You say this as if I don't realize the Lions will likely disappoint. Be better Cash.
> 
> EDIT: And even with the Lions being shitty, they _still_ have a more recent playoff win than Cincy :lmao


Bruh, even _*WE *_have a more recent playoff win than Cincy. We beat the Patriots in the '95 Wild Card round, which was 11 months before Modell announced the move. The Browns or Lions may be shit, but at least they haven't been getting consistently screwed in the playoffs since 1991. 

*GET FUCKIN' ROASTED, CASH!!!!!*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cincy bout to prove the haters wrong this year


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The last time the Bengals won a playoff game, Andrew Luck and Cam Newton were 3 months old & 7 months old

EDIT: well oops. add a year to their ages cause their last win was in 1991 not 1990. Whoops. :lmao

EDIT 2: but still, lel Bengals


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That Favre speech. :mj2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Brett Favre's speech was well worth the wait. roud

Favre's bust is going to be right next to Ron Wolf's in the hall of fame. :mark:

So many great moments not just in Favre's speech, but within the ceremony overall. Enjoyed the inductions of Favre, Kevin Greene, and Eddie DeBartolo Jr. the most.



Perfect Poster said:


> I agree making them play 5 games is dumb, It'd make more sense for them to just not have a game week one of the preseason. While important guys normally don't play that last week, it would essentially be a two week break before the season that other teams don't get. Either move the game back (lol yeah right) or just treat this as the first game of the first week of the preseason, not its own separate week.


That was an oversight on my part. I couldn't remember offhand if the regular season started right after week 4 of the preseason or not. Yeah it should count as one of the four instead of being an extra game.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> What type of bullshit is this?


thus is a quote by Brandon Marshall, NY JETS WR, which was said on ESPN last week on FIRST TAKE! haha --> link

----

During Marshall's appearance on ESPN's First Take, he didn't just prop up his current quarterback, Ryan Fitzpatrick, by handing him the #elite label. He also mended some old wounds by praising his ex-quarterback and ex-BFF, Jay Cutler. In a callback to 2014 -- the peak of Cutler and Marshall's bromance -- Marshall declared on live TV that Cutler can win MVP this season.
Truly.
"I'll got out on a limb and say this again," Marshall started as Max Kellerman urged him to stop talking. "I truly believe if Alshon Jeffery stays healthy, and then you have Kevin White, if this rookie can come in and catch 55-plus balls, Jay Cutler can be MVP this year. I truly believe that."


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Ronzilla said:


> thus is a quote by Brandon Marshall, NY JETS WR, which was said on ESPN last week on FIRST TAKE! haha --> link
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


As a Bears fan, I hope this season can really be a good one. It will really depend on Cutler, this is pretty much his last chance in Chicago. However, don't know if you can change overnight...he is so erratic and inconsistent it's sad. Four touchdown passes in the first half, then he'd turn around in the 2nd half and throw four picks. So I am cautiously optimistic. 

However, with the HOF game tonight we have 31 more days until the first NFL regular season game. That and 20 more days until college football starts...I'm stoked.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> As a Bears fan, I hope this season can really be a good one. It will really depend on Cutler, this is pretty much his last chance in Chicago. However, don't know if you can change overnight...he is so erratic and inconsistent it's sad. Four touchdown passes in the first half, then he'd turn around in the 2nd half and throw four picks. So I am cautiously optimistic.
> 
> However, with the HOF game tonight we have 31 more days until the first NFL regular season game. That and 20 more days until college football starts...I'm stoked.


Everyone on ESPN says he is one of the worst quarterbacks in the league. The only one I can remember at the moment who said this is Stephan A Smith, but the common theme beyond their reasoning for saying Cutler is the worst QB in the league is not because of his skill, but because his leadership, demeanor, and that he gives up in games. 

I personally hope we, the Bears, see an improvement with John Fox as head hancho. With the WR core we currently have, and the improvements we made on OL and DL, I hope we can make it back to the playoffs.

Til then..I'm not putting much effort into being a Bears fan, because every week becomes a negative energy filled day LOL, because of the shit effort we put forth. 

Nevertheless, can't wait for NFL Sundays and Thursday nights, better make sure you got that NFL Redzone channel!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Ronzilla said:


> Everyone on ESPN says he is one of the worst quarterbacks in the league. The only one I can remember at the moment who said this is Stephan A Smith, but the common theme beyond their reasoning for saying Cutler is the worst QB in the league is not because of his skill, but because his leadership, demeanor, and that he gives up in games.
> 
> I personally hope we, the Bears, see an improvement with John Fox as head hancho. With the WR core we currently have, and the improvements we made on OL and DL, I hope we can make it back to the playoffs.
> 
> ...


He finds the most inexcusable ways to blow games, that and he will run off to the bench and pout when things don't go his way. I know he's not the rah-rah leader, but at least show you are going to lead this team when things are rough. At least two of three of those games last year could have gone the other way were it for his boneheadedness.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> *GET FUCKIN' ROASTED, CASH!!!!!*


Lions, Browns, and a Jaguars fan ( that's close to extinction ) sure showed me :done

Football season


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

HOF Preseson game cancelled??!!!!??? WTF!!!!! The NFL should be embarrassed. Making billions of dollars and they can not have a decent field to play on? Ridiculous!!!! I am not a fan of social media but I hope they get blasted over this.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hencheman_21 said:


> HOF Preseson game cancelled??!!!!??? WTF!!!!! The NFL should be embarrassed. Making billions of dollars and they can not have a decent field to play on? Ridiculous!!!! I am not a fan of social media but I hope they get blasted over this.


Even if it's preseason, that's a major joke. Trust me, the NFL will get major heat for this mess up.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

PF69 said:


> Even if it's preseason, that's a major joke. Trust me, the NFL will get major heat for this mess up.


While it is the preseason it IS the HOF game. This is the kickoff to the preseason thus the kickoff to the season. I am glad to see the guys on ESPN knocking the NFL. Heck watching this game was getting me thru a crappy day at work and I was looking forward to this for a few days now. WAY too much money involved in that company to let something like this happen. It is kind of liking investing in a European sports car worth deep into 6 figures and then putting cheap tires on it that blow out real easy. 

On a fun note I blame this on being the year Brett Favre being inducted :ghost


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hencheman_21 said:


> On a fun note I blame this on being the year Brett Favre being inducted :ghost


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bummer. This seems like a panic move after what happened to that Steelers kicker last year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Damn you Brady!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

7 months of waiting and we get this fuckery?










I'm bout to go down to Canton and raise hell.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

One thing that kind of annoyed me is I think it was the HOF President was acting like the fans need to understand it was what is best for the players due to possible injuries. Well of course I can not speak for all the fans but for me I had no problem with the decision. My problem is the fact it got to this point in the first point. This is not like a power issue with the lights. It is the damn field. THE most important part of a football stadium. Plan things better so something like this does not happen.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Damn you Brady!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*AFC East*

1. New England Patroits
2. New York Jets
3. Buffalo Bills
4. Miami Dolphins

*AFC West*

1. Kansas City Chiefs
2. Oakland Raiders
3. Denver Broncos
4. San Diego Chargers

*AFC North*

1. Cincinnati Bengals
2. Pittsburgh Steelers
3. Baltimore Ravens
4. Cleveland Browns

*AFC South*

1. Houston Texans 
2. Jacksonville Jaguars
3. Indianapolis Colts
4. Tennessee Titans

*Playoff Seeds:*

1. NE
2. CIN
3. KC
4. HOU
5. PIT
6. OAK

* Jets & Jaguars barely miss.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*NFC East*

1. New York Giants
2. Dallas Cowboys
3. Washington Redskins
4. Phladelphia Eagles

*NFC West*

1. Arizona Cardinals
2. Seattle Seahawks
3. San Francisco 49ers
4. Los Angeles Rams

*NFC North*

1. Minnesota Vikings
2. Green Bay Packers
3. Detroit Lions
4. Chicago Bears

*NFC South*

1. Carolina Panthers
2. Tampa Bay Bucaneers
3. Atlanta Falcons
4. New Orleans Saints

*Playoff Seeds:
*
1. ARI
2. CAR
3. MN
4. NYG
5. SEA
6. GB

* Cowboys & Bucs barely miss.

*MVP:* Carson Palmer
*ROTY:* Ezekial Elliot
*DROTY:* Myles Jack
*OROTY:* Sterling Shepard
*COTY:* Jack Del Rio
*Air & Ground:* Cam Newton & David Johnson
*Comeback Player of the year:* Jamaal Charles
*Man of the year:* Steve Smith Sr.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

All i ever wanted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6LRHvrp8tQ


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not sure why so many people are expecting the Broncos to fall off. They had the AFC's best record and won the SB with incompetent play at QB all year long last season, as long as their defense is still great, they'll be fine.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

https://vine.co/v/5bJAi75JLnD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763200556093452288
:lmao Jeff Fisher will win coach of the year. Mark my words.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Not sure why so many people are expecting the Broncos to fall off. They had the AFC's best record and won the SB with incompetent play at QB all year long last season, as long as their defense is still great, they'll be fine.


They lost a lot of pieces from their defense in FA. Enough that that great defense, could fall to only pretty good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> https://vine.co/v/5bJAi75JLnD
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763200556093452288
> :lmao Jeff Fisher will win coach of the year. Mark my words.


Damn, forgot it was Jeff Fisher day on 8/8. Maybe i'll remember the Jeff Fisher day that comes around every few years on 9/7.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Not sure why so many people are expecting the Broncos to fall off. They had the AFC's best record and won the SB with incompetent play at QB all year long last season, as long as their defense is still great, they'll be fine.


Especially if you're going to pick the Texans and Jets ahead of them when both are kinda like a poor man's version of the Broncos.



Stax Classic said:


> They lost a lot of pieces from their defense in FA. Enough that that great defense, could fall to only pretty good.


They literally only lost Malik Jackson, Danny Trevathan and a pair of backup safeties.

They'll probably drop from historically great to just great, as other historically great defenses have the year after their Super Bowl run, but there's really no reason to believe that the dropoff is going to be significant enough to cost them a playoff spot, even in a suddenly-very-competitive AFC West.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AFC: Bengals, Cheifs, Pats, Colts, Broncos, Steelers <---- both home teams lose in divisional round in this scenario LOL
NFC: Packers, Cardinals, Panthers, Cowboys, Seahawks, Vikings


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought they were gonna wait till after this season, but Buffalo locked up Tyrod for 6 years. Good signing.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Wentz already breakin ribs.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup out for the preseason......football back in LA tonight!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

mrmr already forced to hate the Rams for a night, killing meaningless exhibition momentum. Team seemed jazzed up about getting the W in LA, despite preseason, so I mean hey, anything for confidence. P. sure that's going to be Arizona's division no matter what though.

Watching the game tonight shoots on the fever of me needing the regular season to hurry up and commence. At least it's back. RAIDERS. AUTUMN WIND IN SUMMER. God damn AFC West toss up this season. :walphtf


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would I hate the Rams @Obfuscation?

DAK PRESCOTT looked great vs Rams starters. Too bad this will be his greatest NFL performance:brady6.


That bomb to TWILL had me all :garrett and :garrett2 and :BELTRE even went :eli2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They took the W away from DAK (and company)

so ergo banter hate

idk; just football HYPE


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dak looks like he has a ton of potential and will gain a lot sitting behind Romo for awhile.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Black and Silver in the playoffs again. I dig it. Oakland will make it so. The opportunity can't get any better than this. AFC looks weaker than it did last year btw.

NFC >>>>>>>> AFC. Shit that was tough to type.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I won't buy into the Raider hype until the regular season gets under way. I still think the AFC West will go to either Denver or Kansas City.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AFC West will be a 3 team slugfest. AFC North could be too, maybe the Jags or Texans can sneak in to the playoffs behind the Colts


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The West will definitely be fun to watch this season. The Raiders have put together a nice squad, the Chiefs will still be the Chiefs, and the Broncos D will carry Denver while their new offense finds its rhythm.

The North will probably be another toss-up between the Pittsburgh and Cincy. Injuries played a huge part in Baltimore's abysmal season last year, but they've still got to answer a lot of questions to answer on defense. They're still another year away from returning to their regular selves, so I'm predicting a 3rd place finish for them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The AFC South is the Texans to lose. Slight upgrade at QB ( which is all they needed really ) and the best defense in that division. Hell, they might even have the best player in that division in Hopkins. The only thing that they should be worried about is if Lamar Miller can handle the workload because he barely got a chance to prove it in all the years he was misused in Miami. Plus the Jaguars should have one of the higher volume offenses in the league with Bortles breaking out and they have an re-amped defense of their own from their past dominating draft class. 

As far as the AFC West goes, pending on the health of Justin Houston and Jamaal Charles, Chiefs should pick up where they left off from the second half of last year and coast. With the Raiders ( along with the Jaguars ) had one of the best offseasons, have a good shot as anyone now to snag one of those wild card spots. I think the Raiders hype was alot worse last year around this time with some people thinking they were gonna beat the Bengals in their opener by 2 touchdowns and some other nonsense. Expectations should be fair now. 

I thought about switching the Browns and Ravens 3rd & 4th spots because I have alot of respect for Hue Jackson and he's a wizard with QB's and RB's. I can see RGIII be at least competent now in a less poisonous environment and Duke Johnson should have a breakout with an uptick of targets and carries. Browns always had an underrated defenses too ( Joe Haden always keeps the Bengals in check btw ), but I dunno. It's the Browns. I hope they'll do good though and win 7 or 8 games. We need a change of scenery in the North basement.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> I thought about switching the Browns and Ravens 3rd & 4th spots because I have alot of respect for Hue Jackson and he's a wizard with QB's and RB's. I can see RGIII be at least competent now in a less poisonous environment and Duke Johnson should have a breakout with an uptick of targets and carries. Browns always had an underrated defenses too ( Joe Haden always keeps the Bengals in check btw ), but I dunno. It's the Browns. I hope they'll do good though and win 7 or 8 games. We need a change of scenery in the North basement.


Our defense has never been in question imo. It's our inconsistent offense that always gives me concern. That's why I was impressed that we were able to steal an offensive-minded genius like Hue away from you guys. Hopefully RG3 can stay healthy for the full year while Kessler develops into the starting role. Meanwhile, Coleman and Pryor show promise as reliable receivers. With a good O-line to protect them, we have the potential to go 7-9.

That being said, 3rd place is definitely the Ravens' spot to lose and will ultimately depend on whether or not they can get their shit together this year. But if we take that spot, it would certainly be a huge momentum-booster for our city and our team and signify that times are finally changing in Believeland.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Early bird Super Bowl predictions, fellas? I'm goin Packers vs. Patriots with Green Bay getting the hardware.

NFC is the tough conference. Legit chance at being Arizona or Seattle as well. Don't see Carolina getting back there and certainly not going 15-1, but winning their division clearly. If Palmer can not choke harder than ever, Arizona could be a favorite. Not sure how Seattle's gonna look with the running back committee yet but they're a playoff team no doubt. I just really fucking like my chances if Aaron Rodgers is at QB. Keep Jordy Nelson healthy and stay strong with a slimmed down Eddie Lacy and they'll be back in the big game.

AFC is New England or who the hell knows. Pittsburgh? No idea if they can even keep their players on the field, whether it be injury or suspension. AFC West is gonna be tough as shit (don't sleep on those Chargers either) so who knows where Denver is seeded if they make the playoffs. That's... everyone. I'm not buying anyone else as a contender unless Baltimore gets back to form. They're always primed for a run.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I like Carolina to go back to the Bowl, and Patriots to come out of the AFC. NFC will or should be tight with Arizona, Seattle and GB possibly having a shot at the SB but still think that is Carolina's conference. AFC its NE or I'm not sure, between KC or Denver for me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brock looked pretty average out there, but it's preseason. Even if he plays a lot better in the rest of the preseason games, I won't really have an opinion on him until I see how he performs in the regular season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brady will sit out his four games, then proceed to tear the AFC a new asshole. Only thing that could stop the Patriots are the Broncos, but it's hard to tell whether or not their offense will gel right away with a new QB under center.

The NFC is a bit tougher to predict though. I really want the Cards to claim it this year, but the Packers, Seahawks, Vikings, and Panthers all look formidable. Carolina's one of the most complete teams in that conference right now, so they'll probably repeat.

I'm predicting a Patriots vs. Panthers Super Bowl with Brady coming out on top and flipping off Roger Goodell during the championship presentation ceremony.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Training Camp this year has been ass. Both of our top picks, William Jackson III and Andrew Billings, will miss the season due to tears.

Billings wasn't gonna get that many snaps to start off anyways. Probably just running downs with him rotating with Peko; who is on his last leg. Next year he's replacing Peko outright most likely, so God's speed. WJIII was the one that's really bothersome since our secondary depth is the only question mark / weakness on the roster. More pressure on Kirkpatrick to show he isn't more of a bust than what he already is. I miss Leon Hall already.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings aren't doing shit. Think last year might have been Adrian's sending off party, and Teddy can't fart 20 yards.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> Brady will sit out his four games, then proceed to tear the AFC a new asshole. Only thing that could stop the Patriots are the Broncos, but it's hard to tell whether or not their offense will gel right away with a new QB under center.
> 
> The NFC is a bit tougher to predict though. I really want the Cards to claim it this year, but the Packers, Seahawks, Vikings, and Panthers all look formidable. Carolina's one of the most complete teams in that conference right now, so they'll probably repeat.
> 
> *I'm predicting a Patriots vs. Panthers Super Bowl with Brady coming out on top and flipping off Roger Goodell during the championship presentation ceremony.*


*

*

Cam vs. Brady would be epic, but so would Rodgers vs. Brady. The last part I'm more interested in seeing and needs to happen the most imo.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Anyone have any good fantasy team names for this year?

I'm rolling with the *Haram Bay Packers* in my keeper league.



Arcade said:


> Brock looked pretty average out there, but it's preseason. Even if he plays a lot better in the rest of the preseason games, I won't really have an opinion on him until I see how he performs in the regular season.





Spoiler: Brock Osweiler



He isn't actually good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> Vikings aren't doing shit. Think last year might have been Adrian's sending off party, and Teddy can't fart 20 yards.


Luckily it's just preseason :troll

Bengals 1st team defense is gonna make everyone feel that way. Vikings will be fine. 

Alex Erickson > Brandon Tate IMO BTW.




RetepAdam. said:


> Anyone have any good fantasy team names for this year?
> 
> I'm rolling with the *Haram Bay Packers* in my keeper league.


*Show Me Your TD's* is always a good staple :draper2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If Peppers and Matthews get suspended, Vikings might be fine :troll


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trying to wrap my head around this...the NFL ruled that Peyton Manning did nothing wrong and there was nothing to the story Al-Jazeera told about HGH (especially considering their source recanted since he didn't even work at the clinic at the time the Mannings would have bought what they did). If there was nothing to this story, why go after guys like Peppers, Harrison, Matthews, etc...as if they are guilty. Makes no sense to me whatsoever. 

For everyone that said, "Damn cheaters got what they deserved", this is what I predicted would happen. Goodell is on a power trip, going after anyone he wants. Of course, it's the players' fault for giving in to him back in '11.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If there was nothing to the story, surely they'd have met him already :side: What are they hiding by not taking the meeting?


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Does Goodell have any additional evidence other than the Al Jazeera report that featured comments by Charlie Sly that he later recanted?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The fucking Titans traded Dorial Green-Beckham to the Eagles for some O-Lineman I've never heard of named Dennis Kelly.

This trade legitimately makes me angry. They must've had _real_ problems with DGB's attitude or something because that guy had all the tools to be a star.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Two basement teams exchanging dust. Nothing to see here.

I just browsed through the Eagles roster and I can't help but have a chuckle. Just pitiful. They added Marijuana Green-Beckham to try to compensate their Nelson Agholor bust. It just may be a glimmer of light for the Titans. Good on them getting rid of that dope head.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> Two basement teams exchanging dust. Nothing to see here.
> 
> I just browsed through the Eagles roster and I can't help but have a chuckle. Just pitiful. They added Marijuana Green-Beckham to try to compensate their Nelson Agholor bust. It just may be a glimmer of light for the Titans. Good on them getting rid of that dope head.


Yeah. Good on them for getting rid of a guy who put up multiple 100-yard receiving games as a rookie. :wtf2

I guess his attitude must not have changed much since college if they're cutting bait on him for nothing.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Will Hayes on Mermaids and dinosaurs got me laughin so hard

https://twitter.com/NFL/status/765597771554435073?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

pre)Ghost said:


> Does Goodell have any additional evidence other than the Al Jazeera report that featured comments by Charlie Sly that he later recanted?


Apparently, since Neal lied in his statement, they want to talk to everyone.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Jordy Nelson passed his physical and has been activated off the PUP list. source :mark: I hope they sit him the rest of the preseason so he doesn't get hurt again and make me watch Davante Adams do his best impression of an NFL wideout.

The lawyer in the class action lawsuit regarding the Hall of Fame game sent a letter to Goodell instructing him to preserve his cell phone. source :brady5

According to sources James Harrison, Clay Matthews and Julius Peppers have agreed to meet with the NFL regarding steroid allegations from the Al-Jazeera report. source



Stax Classic said:


> Apparently, since Neal lied in his statement, they want to talk to everyone.


Dude is probably guilty if he lied. It's also worth noting that he is the only player that has yet to set up a meeting with the league.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Marvin Jones, no longer in the shadow of A.J. Green. I'll tune in for your 1st team rep tonight just for you MJ :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RG3 just threw a 50-yard TD to Pryor.










We're only 2 preseason games in and I already love this duo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Darren Sharper gets 18 years for his rape rampage, wish I could say I didn't enjoy him as a player


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Only time i ever enjoyed Sharper was in that madden video, getting murked by GREG JENNINGS ON ONE LEG


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dalton has looked even sharper after this hand injury









And Marvin Jones further solidified his #1 spot for the Lions. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766420283385221120
Kudos :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jordy off PUP, instantly becomes a keeper for me :mark:

fuck I love fantasy footy time :mark:

can't wait for the BRADY REVENGE TOUR to begin, be afraid brothers :brady5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Numerous guys who played with James Harrison over the years claim he is all natural and doesn't do roids in any way, but who knows. I think most players are on roids and don't care, it's fucking football.

Landry Jones is worthless.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dak Prescott has potential to be real good in the NFL. I know its only preseason but dude has been flaming, especially tonight against Miami.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak

AK

:thepres

how do we not have a DAK PRESCOTT smiley?

goat preseason QB


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A.J. McCarron is the GOAT of preseason and regular season IMO.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

MrMister said:


> :dak
> 
> AK
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Buffalo released Karlos Williams. Can't say I didn't see that coming. He was really out of shape this offseason. And I think he was suspended again within a year span of substance abuse. Surely he's gonna find another team though. He's too talented.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Cashmere I'll have you know I was thinking of you when I drafted Marvin Jones for my fantasy team. :lol

Colts signed Antonio Cromartie to a 1 year deal. Any thoughts on this @Showtime ?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Corey said:


> @Cashmere I'll have you know I was thinking of you when I drafted Marvin Jones for my fantasy team. :lol


I got him when his ADP was really low. Now he's probably somewhere between rounds 5th to 7th. Not that much father from Golden Tate ( 4th to 6th ). He got paid and will get the targets like he wanted while he was in Cincinnati. Both are gonna have pretty similar stats at the end of the year I think. MJ will be a good value.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

> ESPN predict the next 25 Super Bowl champions
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...ry-why-not-predict-next-25-super-bowl-winners


Starting with SB51 San Francisco 49ers 27, New England Patriots 24, Feb. 5, 2017 - NRG Stadium, Houston


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kobe5 And I'm the boards biggest Kaepernick mark


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Starting with SB51 San Francisco 49ers 27, New England Patriots 24, Feb. 5, 2017 - NRG Stadium, Houston


That article was from 6 months ago. :lol They have Laquon Treadwell and Alshon Jeffery as 49ers roster members.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Crimson Tide? Google Stadium in San Diego? Facebook Field in Honolulu? My Brownies making it to the Super Bowl? *LONDON GETTING AN NFL TEAM??!!* But all of those things pale in comparison to the foolishness of this phrase:



> Colin Kaepernick undergoes a career rebirth under new coach Chip Kelly...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

romo hurt already :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> romo hurt already :lol


Dak is so taking his job.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Bucs kicker already has the yips and hasn't even played a regular season game yet. Good thing they didn't trade up to draft him. unk2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If Dak isn't the Cowboys starter for week 1, Harambe died for nothing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> :kobe5 And I'm the boards biggest Kaepernick mark


Kaepernick is about to catch a lot of shit for his stance on the national anthem and refusing to stand for it. 

Here's how I look at it...you have the right to choose not to stand for it if you don't want to. I understand that much and won't take that away. However, get ready for the shitstorm that will no doubt come your way for taking this position. Especially when you are no longer the QB of the future in SF and they are looking for any reason to show you the door. Although, to be honest, standing for the Anthem can seem fairly hollow and disingenuine and I speak as a very patriotic 'Murrican.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

So, the Niners start their season a day after the 15th anniversary of 9/11 and their QB hates America... Good luck with that...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Romo will be out for the first 7 weeks. Here I thought the injury would come when they will inevitably fail to clinch a playoff berth.

And lmao at Kaepernick. Can't even leapfrog Blaine Gabert on the depth chart. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Kaepernick is about to catch a lot of shit for his stance on the national anthem and refusing to stand for it.
> 
> Here's how I look at it...you have the right to choose not to stand for it if you don't want to. I understand that much and won't take that away. However, get ready for the shitstorm that will no doubt come your way for taking this position. Especially when you are no longer the QB of the future in SF and they are looking for any reason to show you the door. Although, to be honest, standing for the Anthem can seem fairly hollow and disingenuine and I speak as a very patriotic 'Murrican.


The two things that get me are:

1. The people who were praising Muhammad Ali a few months ago for being so courageous and taking a stand yet are furious about Kaepernick doing this.

2. People suggesting that he's disrespecting the troops by doing this. I get that we like to rope a show of appreciation for the military into national anthem presentations these days, but that pretty clearly wasn't the message he was delivering.

At any rate, as Bruiser said, there will be a shitstorm over this, but he's said he's ready for it, so good on him for being willing to stand up for his beliefs. It'll be interesting if anyone else in the NFL comes out in support of him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> 1. The people who were praising Muhammad Ali a few months ago for being so courageous and taking a stand yet are furious about Kaepernick doing this.


Give me a break. Agree or disagree with Ali (I certainly didn't agree with a lot of his opinions), at least what he was protesting was real shit like being forced to go to war, actual civil rights issues back in the day, etc. Believe it or not, the US has come a long way since the 60s and 70s. Kaepernick is shitting on the whole country (well, the evil white part of the country, obviously) because he's falling for this bullshit propaganda which is trying to convince people that white cops are hunting down innocent black people in the streets. The actual statistics aka FACTS don't support this in any way, shape or form. Last year, a total of 102 unarmed black people were killed by police (not all white cops, btw). I'm sorry, in a country of 320 million people, that can hardly be described as some sort of epidemic. 

The NFL can suck a dick, too, if they support and praise this brave social justice warrior, as I'm sure they will do. Shit on the country and evil ******? Way to go, Kaep! Wait, what? The Cowboys would like to honor fallen police officers? Those fucking racists, that's not happening.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can we get a DAK smiley now?

DAK PRESCOTT ERA BEGINS


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Colin Kaepernick...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In the moment, Ali was heavily criticized for what he did.

I can't give two shits about what Colin did though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> In the moment, Ali was heavily criticized for what he did.
> 
> I can't give two shits about what Colin did though.


soon no one will give two shits what he does because he's WASHED and useless. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's hard to take offense when his positions are standard for the majority of millennials who think that any sign of national pride is fascist.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Just got a chance to see Jared Goff in person for the first time.

He showed good poise and pocket awareness, especially considering he was going up against the #1 defense in the league. Final line was 4/12 for 45 yards, but the Rams had something like 3-4 brutally easy drops, plus he drew a handful of penalties on some of the DBs. Overall, he looked good. If they can actually keep him healthy and give him some protection, he could be a good one.

Doubt he sees the field a whole lot this season, but that's probably for the best. I'm not a huge fan of throwing rookie QBs into the fire, especially when you have a shit-ass o-line.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> I'm not a huge fan of throwing rookie QBs into the fire


Things seemed to work out for Andrew Luck and Cam Newton though. :draper2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Things seemed to work out for Andrew Luck and Cam Newton though. :draper2


There are some exceptions. I meant as a general rule of thumb.

Also, the fact that it worked out in the end doesn't necessarily mean that it was the best way to go. Though in their respective cases, I think it probably was.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Can we get a DAK smiley now?
> 
> DAK PRESCOTT ERA BEGINS


























Sems like a very happy young man


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> It's hard to take offense when his positions are standard for the majority of millennials who think that any sign of national pride is fascist.[/QUOTE
> 
> National pride can be a very good thing, and can be healthy if done right. We've just been pounded down by folks who wrap themselves in the flag and really need to keep their mouth shut, as well as being pounded down by those who just automatically think America is inherently evil and responsible for all the bad shit in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Adrian Peterson didn't get released by the Vikings because he did nothing wrong.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> Colin Kaepernick...


Dude isn't even good anymore he just wants a bullshit excuse for when he is out of the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The anthems are a waste of time anyway.

I don't really see why the national anthem needs to be performed before every single sporting event. Like I could at least understand it in the Olympics when you have different countries facing off against each other and whatnot, but in a domestic sports league what's the fucking point? I've never been to a concert or a movie where the anthem was performed before it started but for whatever reason it's mandatory for sports. They're all just entertainment at the end of day.

And lol @ police brutality not being a real issue. But I wouldn't expect any less from some people, some things you just can't and will never be able to relate to.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Notorious said:


> The anthems are a waste of time anyway.
> 
> I don't really see why the national anthem needs to be performed before every single sporting event. Like I could at least understand it in the Olympics when you have different countries facing off against each other and whatnot, but in a domestic sports league what's the fucking point? I've never been to a concert or a movie where the anthem was performed before it started but for whatever reason it's mandatory for sports. They're all just entertainment at the end of day.
> 
> And lol @ police brutality not being a real issue. But I wouldn't expect any less from some people, some things you just can't and will never be able to relate to.


Quick search says you can thank the Red Sox for somehow renting a player from the Navy for the 1918 WS vs the Cubs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dress Rehearsals :mark:.

Texans D is so good but the Cardinals have THE DAVID :mark:. Too bad this is going to be just one half of them on the field :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bengals are just fucking engulfing the Jags. I wish it wasn't the Jags in this exhibition right now because I like them. Everyone looks angry; especially Jeremy Hill. It's gonna be fun toying with teams this year; a real treat.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> Adrian Peterson didn't get released by the Vikings because he did nothing wrong.


Adrian Peterson can also still play and bust off 1000-yard seasons. The teams have a tendency to give more chances to players who still have skills and can play the game. Again, it's not fair but that's how it works. Personally, I have no issue with corporal punishment but he went overboard. 



Notorious said:


> The anthems are a waste of time anyway.
> 
> I don't really see why the national anthem needs to be performed before every single sporting event. Like I could at least understand it in the Olympics when you have different countries facing off against each other and whatnot, but in a domestic sports league what's the fucking point? I've never been to a concert or a movie where the anthem was performed before it started but for whatever reason it's mandatory for sports. They're all just entertainment at the end of day.
> 
> And lol @ police brutality not being a real issue. But I wouldn't expect any less from some people, some things you just can't and will never be able to relate to.


Agree with your first point, but your second point...I'm not saying police brutality isn't a real issue. It is and cops that do this should without a doubt be held accountable for their actions. However, there are ways to protest and sitting on the bench and acting like a petulant child is the wrong way to do it. It adds nothing to the conversation except turn people off to what he is trying to say.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> And lol @ police brutality not being a real issue. But I wouldn't expect any less from some people, some things you just can't and will never be able to relate to.


You know what I CAN relate to? Numbers, statistics, facts, etc. If all you have to dispute these things are irrational, emotional responses you lose the argument. Every fucking time. Just face it, the America in which white cops have declared open season on innocent black people DOES NOT EXIST.

... and regarding Kaepernick, was the country not racist and oppressing black people yet at the time or why did he not say shit when he was starting in the SuperBowl? I mean, there is no bigger or better stage if you want to "raise awareness" for your cause. His people probably thought this would be a great way to turn a bum backup QB (behind Blaine fucking Gabbert) into Muhammad Ali in the public's eyes. Nice try.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> Agree with your first point, but your second point...I'm not saying police brutality isn't a real issue. It is and cops that do this should without a doubt be held accountable for their actions. However, there are ways to protest and sitting on the bench and acting like a petulant child is the wrong way to do it. It adds nothing to the conversation except turn people off to what he is trying to say.


Meh. I doubt if he put out a open letter or just said something in a press conference, the shutup and play football crowd would have changed their stances.

I mean if you follow Kaep on social media you'd know he's been talking about police brutality and race relations in the country in general for a while now, but it never really picked up any media attention. Hell, during the first two games of the preseason he didn't stand up for the anthem and no one outside of his team was even aware he did it. The only reason it went viral now is because someone in the crowd took a picture (Which btw how UNPATRIOTIC to be taking pictures while our beloved anthem is being sang)



KC Armstrong said:


> You know what I CAN relate to? Numbers, statistics, facts, etc. If all you have to dispute these things are irrational, emotional responses you lose the argument. Every fucking time. Just face it, the America in which white cops have declared open season on innocent black people DOES NOT EXIST.
> 
> ... and regarding Kaepernick, was the country not racist and oppressing black people yet at the time or why did he not say shit when he was starting in the SuperBowl? I mean, there is no bigger or better stage if you want to "raise awareness" for your cause. His people probably thought this would be a great way to turn a bum backup QB (behind Blaine fucking Gabbert) into Muhammad Ali in the public's eyes. Nice try.


Yes, yes you're right. Police brutality is just a myth perpetuated by those BlackLivesMatter terrorists and the goddamn democrats.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Broncos startin' Trevor Siemian for week 1. But with their defense, they could start Mr. Butt Fumble and still be fine.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LolMarkSanchez. Don't know who that Siemian guy is. Broncos gonna have to move the ball down the field somehow one way or another. Their defense can't do the scoring for them all season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ugh keep the politics to the woat Anything section please.



testing for :dak

:brady6
@JM please add :dak when you can.  I posted the smilie in the smilie thread. Thanks again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We just future endeavored Paul Kruger. :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> LolMarkSanchez. Don't know who that Siemian guy is. Broncos gonna have to move the ball down the field somehow one way or another. Their defense can't do the scoring for them all season.


Gonna be leaning pretty hard on CJ and Booker. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Ugh keep the politics to the woat Anything section please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disagree.

Foreign policy talk is just as important to the NFL season as discussing whether Jimmy Garoppolo will have the greatest non-rookie rookie season ever.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

my boy bork osweiler looking good


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

More notable cuts so far:

Eagles - Rueben Randle & Chris Givens
Seahawks - Brandon Browner
Patriots - Terrance Knighton


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Gonna be leaning pretty hard on CJ and Booker. :side:


Wish we can trade you A.J. McCarron. He's better than half the QB's in the league ( or close to it ) lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> Wish we can trade you A.J. McCarron. He's better than half the QB's in the league ( or close to it ) lol.


No... No, he isn't. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> No... No, he isn't. :lol


He would start on the Jets, Broncos, Texans, Browns, Eagles, Cowboys, 49ers, and Rams :draper2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> He would start on the Jets, Broncos, Texans, Browns, Eagles, Cowboys, 49ers, and Rams :draper2


No, maybe, no, maybe, no, no, maybe and yeah.

He's an solid backup who played like absolute ass in his most recent game. Nobody thinks he's a starter besides Bengals fans.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Ugh keep the politics to the woat Anything section please.
> 
> 
> Ther
> ...


Unfortunately, there is somewhat of a political aspect to the Kaepernick story that can't be ignored. There are plenty of other venues he could have used to make his stance. For example, what CP3, LeBron, Carmelo, and D-Wade at the ESPYs was brilliant, well-done, and it moved the discussion forward. That's the big thing in this...what exactly did his stance do to move the discussion forward? Nothing, as we're talking about the act and not what he was trying to convey. Again, speaking as former Army, he has that right and I will never take that away from him. But I flat out disagree with how he did it. I will not be like those who are screaming about shutting his rights down. Although, good luck being able to do that in many other nations, he'd be in prison right now. 

Meanwhile, the NFL looks really bad because they have said he has the right and there is no rule against standing, yet the league refused to allow the Dallas Cowboys to wear patches on their unis to honor the fallen police officers in Dallas. If I was Jerry Jones, I'd tell the league that as a result of this stance that they are going to wear the patches and they will flat out refuse to pay any fines coming from this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Ugh keep the politics to the woat Anything section please.


Sorry :hayden some of us can't :side:

I think every team who would start McCarron, would rather have somehow who's proven they can win in the playoffs like Kaepernick over someone from an organization that fosters a culture of losing every damn time in the playoffs


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Chargers cut James Jones. Not really surprised considering he disappeared too often last season due to his lack of speed and struggles to create separation.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Unfortunately, there is somewhat of a political aspect to the Kaepernick story that can't be ignored. There are plenty of other venues he could have used to make his stance. For example, what CP3, LeBron, Carmelo, and D-Wade at the ESPYs was brilliant, well-done, and it moved the discussion forward. That's the big thing in this...what exactly did his stance do to move the discussion forward? Nothing, as we're talking about the act and not what he was trying to convey. Again, speaking as former Army, he has that right and I will never take that away from him. But I flat out disagree with how he did it. I will not be like those who are screaming about shutting his rights down. Although, good luck being able to do that in many other nations, he'd be in prison right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, the NFL looks really bad because they have said he has the right and there is no rule against standing, yet the league refused to allow the Dallas Cowboys to wear patches on their unis to honor the fallen police officers in Dallas. If I was Jerry Jones, I'd tell the league that as a result of this stance that they are going to wear the patches and they will flat out refuse to pay any fines coming from this.


The NFL's no-wearing-extra-stuff policy has gotten them bad PR in the past, thanks to shit like them fining DeAngelo Williams for promoting breast cancer awareness after his mom passed away.

I get why they have the rule in place, but it just results in them constantly having egg on their face. They should really consider laxing it up on a provisional basis. The problem is, if you start accepting some requests and denying others, the people who get denied cry foul.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bengals have finally cut Brandon Tate after 5 years. Kinda shocked, but thank goodness. Fuck that bum. Excuse my french :brady6


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Teddy hurt :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

First, I'd check the asking price on Brees for a year, probably balk.

Easy flip switch for me, get rid of everyone not in the long term plans. Good ye Khalil, Patterson, and Peterson. We're going for another high draft pick on defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They're saying it's like a Kevin Ware / Paul George type of injury; dislocated knee. Damn. Sorry @Stax Classic


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I ain't even mad, I'm a Vikings fan. Another high draft pick here we come.

Would also check in on Rivers


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770732825683329024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770730968705413120


> NFL.com's Ian Rapoport reports Teddy Bridgewater's knee injury was "gruesome," and that his teammates were "disturbed and horrified," with some even throwing up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'll say he's not back to 100% until the 2018 season


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> I'll say he's not back to 100% until the 2018 season


His career may be in jeopardy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, seen the fear of vascular damage, which was a contributing factor in Bo Jackson's short career.

Look how long it took Shaun Livingston to come back from his catastrophic knee injury.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cleveland Browns to do a Leicester city and win the Superbowl this season, the time has come.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Think by the end of this season the Browns will be wishing that koolaid was the Jonestown variety.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm curious as to what caused Bridgewater's injury because it's been reported as a non-contact injury. When I first heard the news I just assumed it was something like a ACL, but sounds way worse judging by reports.

Hopefully he can make a full recovery and manage to continue his career.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No arterial or nerve damage, thank god, that ended Bo's career.

He'll be back in a year, but the fact that this happened in August, I'd sit him until like December to get him in to the swing of things for 2018.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RIP Vikings season. Shaun Hill and whoever else is not going to get the job done.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

just1988 said:


> *Cleveland Browns to do a Leicester city and win the Superbowl this season, the time has come.*


:con2

With a below-average defense, a new QB who's had some rough injuries in the past, and a new head coach? I'm the biggest Browns mark on this fucking forum and even *I* don't believe that shit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> RIP Vikings season. Shaun Hill and whoever else is not going to get the job done.



 Adding another defensive stud high in the draft :sodone


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sucks what happened to Bridgewater. :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG only a week and a day until what colloquially among homies gets referred to as "games where the team that scores more points that their opponent's number under the "W" column in the regular season standings increases by one and the the team that scores less points than their opponent's number under the "L" column in the regular season standings increases by one OR if each team scores the same number of points than for each team the number under the "T" column in the regular season standings increases by one."


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

NFL clears Clay Matthews, Julius Peppers, and Deebo in Al-Jazeera PED investigation.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like Kaepernick gets one more shot to show he can be the man in Frisco. I didn't realize that the 49ers hadn't officially named a starting QB yet. I still can't figure why you would want to keep a guy making $18 million a year to sit on the bench (I'm talking about the fact that Kaep is no longer the QB he once was as a player), but Kelly must still think there is a chance something is still there. 



pre)Ghost said:


> NFL clears Clay Matthews, Julius Peppers, and Deebo in Al-Jazeera PED investigation.


It was pretty much a no-brainer. When the guy who brought the story to AJAM recanted, it should have been really dead at that moment. I understand the NFL still had to investigate, though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BruiserKC said:


> It was pretty much a no-brainer. When the guy who brought the story to AJAM recanted, it should have been really dead at that moment. I understand the NFL still had to investigate, though.


Well, when one guy involved lies, you gotta bring 'em all in. Neal might be done in the league.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Alex Erickson & Rex Burkhead returning kicks this year. Oh my. Already erect.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> I still can't figure why you would want to keep a guy making $18 million a year to sit on the bench (I'm talking about the fact that Kaep is no longer the QB he once was as a player), but Kelly must still think there is a chance something is still there.


He's done. He'll ride the bench all year, unless they cut him, because if he gets injured, his contract becomes fully guaranteed. Redskins did the same thing with Griffin last year.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> He's done. He'll ride the bench all year, unless they cut him, because if he gets injured, his contract becomes fully guaranteed. Redskins did the same thing with Griffin last year.


We'll find out by Saturday 4 PM Eastern...cut deadline. I'm looking at it strictly from a business viewpoint...I personally couldn't see paying a quarterback $18 million to sit on the bench when I could take a small cap hit and put the rest of the money towards other things. Right now, the entire Niners team needs work, top to bottom. Of course, the uncertainty of Gabbert as my starting QB (much less the same with the Skins keeping Bob last year because they weren't sure if Cousins could be the man) is what would keep Kaep in the Bay Area. 

Sounds like he didn't do too badly last night... 11-of-18, 103 yards, 4 rushes for 38 yards.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Of course, the uncertainty of Gabbert as my starting QB (much less the same with the Skins keeping Bob last year because they weren't sure if Cousins could be the man) is what would keep Kaep in the Bay Area.


This is exactly why I doubt that they will cut Kaepernick. If they keep 3 QB's, I could see a situation where he's inactive for the entire season. Depends how highly they think of Christian Ponder.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*PREDICTIONS TIME* :trips8

*AFC North*
Steelers 14-2 (1)
Bengals 12-4 (5)
Ravens 8-8
Browns 2-14

*AFC South*
Jaguars 9-7 (4)
Texans 8-8
Titans 7-9
Colts 5-11

*AFC East*
Patriots 12-4 (3)
Jets 8-8
Dolphins 5-11
Bills 5-11

*AFC West*
Chiefs 12-4 (2)
Broncos 8-8 (6)
Raiders 8-8
Chargers 5-11

*NFC North*
Packers 14-2 (3)
Vikings 10-6 (6)
Lions 7-9
Bears 3-13

*NFC South*
Panthers 14-2 (2)
Saints 7-9
Buccaneers 7-9
Falcons 7-9

*NFC East*
Cowboys 9-7 (4)
Giants 8-8
Redskins 8-8
Eagles 5-11

*NFC West*
Seahawks 14-2 (1)
Cardinals 12-4 (5)
Rams 4-12
49ers 1-15

*WC*
*Bengals* v Jaguars
Broncos v *Patriots*
*Cardinals* v Cowboys
Vikings v *Packers*

*Div*
Bengals v *Chiefs*
Patriots v *Steelers*
Cardinals v *Panthers*
Packers v *Seahawks*

*Conf*
Chiefs v *Steelers*
Panthers v *Seahawks*

*SB*
*Seahawks* v Steelers

*Notes*
The Packers will begin the season 12-0
The Panthers will begin the season 11-0
Garappolo goes 2-2 before Brady returns

I reserve the right to change these predictions between now and Thursday :mj


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

very thorough predictions @DenAuston


I got Eagles v Patriots in the Super Bowl.

Eagles avenge their previous SB loss by defeating New England 88-4.


oh shit @DenAuston again

:dak!!!!!!

Thanks again for finding/making that.:garrett2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> very thorough predictions @DenAuston
> 
> 
> I got Eagles v Patriots in the Super Bowl.
> ...


Far be it from me to question the wisdom of this almighty moderator (which means I'm about to question)...shouldn't you wait for him to have a few Ws under his belt before introducing the Dak emoji? Emoji's should be earned, not handed out willy-nilly. :smile2:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well :romo was purged for some reason. You have to have a QB of the Dallas Cowboys smilie regardless of who they are.:garrett2

:dak


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> It was pretty much a no-brainer. When the guy who brought the story to AJAM recanted, it should have been really dead at that moment. I understand the NFL still had to investigate, though.


I didn't expect anything to become of it, then again you never know. It didn't help that Mike Neal lied and has been suspended for peds before. Neal is the only one involved that hasn't been cleared and is still being investigated. With all the star players cleared, it'll be interesting if anything news worthy becomes of this or if it just fades away.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Well :romo was purged for some reason. You have to have a QB of the Dallas Cowboys smilie regardless of who they are.:garrett2
> 
> :dak


Kellen Moore emoji out of the question, then? He at least has some games in the League under his belt. :grin2:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> Kellen Moore emoji out of the question, then? He at least has some games in the League under his belt. :grin2:


Definitely not. But he has a broken ankle last I heard.

Matt Berry buried people drafting :dak ahead of QBs like Stafford etc. He's a Skins fan and it would extra special if :dak is actually good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Please no emoji's a mouth breather Moore


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

How the Cowboys gonna win 9 games without based Romo? :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kobe7 :dak Pretty obvious


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the Bears could go 8-8 this year, I think White will be a big factor this year and hopefully he can stay healthy. Of course, Cutler will probably bitch those up. I keep hoping, especially this is his last chance to show he can be the QB that da Bears wanted him to be. 



CamillePunk said:


> How the Cowboys gonna win 9 games without based Romo? :mj2


Dak-a-mania is running wild across the forum. You cannot stop Dak Prescott, you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I've done the calculations, brothers. The numbers are solid

Edit: Further calculations needed because of this Bradford news


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772079613216485376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772080357055135744
:wow

EDIT —

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772081029871968256
:sodone


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

^ also hearing that 4th could be upgraded to a 2nd based on performance.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sweenz said:


> ^ also hearing that 4th could be upgraded to a 2nd based on performance.


In other words, it'll be a 4th.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao, probably a WOAT trade.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I haven't listened to any Sports Radio today during work so this is news to me what the fuck. Bradford was doing well especially that Colts Preseason game and this season he's been more confidence in his himself than last year. I don't get the move considering Wentz isn't healthy after the Rib Injury and he hasn't gotten any real action on the field with the first teamers. Well theirs a saying if you want to learn how to swim, someone will throw you in and you'll learn on her own. Wentz is going into fire I hope he stays upride. I had hope this team could have a chance to win the division, and who knows maybe Wentz lights it up, but The Eagles got a steal in the trade with a 2017 First Round Pick, while getting The Vikings Fourth Round Pick in 2018.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Bradford is a stop-gap, he has some decent success at the helm and they'll put their faith in Bridgewater coming back next year to take over again. Although, a bit high of an asking price for him. Don't want to see the Vikings have much of a chance as they're in my division, though. 

Question of the day...do you give credit for the creativity of the Von Bieber ad for Madden...or should one find the balls to tell Miller to turn in his man card (I sure as hell wouldn't). 

[youtube]pV7PFY_7n8[/youtube]


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> Bradford is a stop-gap, he has some decent success at the helm and they'll put their faith in Bridgewater coming back next year to take over again. Although, a bit high of an asking price for him. Don't want to see the Vikings have much of a chance as they're in my division, though.
> 
> Question of the day...do you give credit for the creativity of the Von Bieber ad for Madden...or should one find the balls to tell Miller to turn in his man card (I sure as hell wouldn't).
> 
> [youtube]pV7PFY_7n8[/youtube]


Yeah, because _real men_ don't fuck around in goofy commercials.

If you want to tell him... :lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, because _real men_ don't fuck around in goofy commercials.
> 
> If you want to tell him... :lol


I'm a fairly tough person, but I sure as hell ain't doing it. There's always someone out there bigger and badder than you. :laugh:

Cut deadline come and gone...not all cuts are in but wonder if Kaepernick is one of those in Frisco. 

Some interesting ones...Titans cut Bishop Sankey, Ravens cut Justin Forsett, Patriots release Aaron Dobson, and the Mark Sanchez era in Denver is over as the Broncos future endeavour him. Broncos also released Ronnie Hillman, that surprised me a bit but it sounds like CJ Anderson will get the lions share of the carries in Denver.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sanchez has signed with the Cowboys.

Broncos also cut Ronnie Hillman.

Biggest non-trade news of the day is probably the Packers cutting 3-time Pro Bowl guard Josh Sitton.

Also, Browns traded former Top 10 pick Justin Gilbert to the Steelers for a sixth round pick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Will need a Mark Sanchez smilie if :dak gets hurt imo.

I can't even believe the Vikings trading that much for Bradford.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well it wasn't like the Eagles was doing anything this season anyways. So I guess in the future this was not a bad move at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^It was robbery by Philly. They'll have two high first round picks next season.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

It's official...Kaepernick makes the roster. One of the most expensive back-up QBs in the league. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000695093/article/colin-kaepernick-makes-niners-53man-roster

Interesting to see how much playing time he sees this year, like the article says will this be an RGIII situation that at some point they might look at moving him for pieces to help the Niners moving forward. 

Heard an interesting point from Rusillo and Kanell's show on ESPN Radio the other day...the Niners were unhappy with how Kaepernick set up his surgeries so that he would still not be healthy enough to be cut by the team so he was guaranteed his money this season by the March 1 deadline.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Uptown King said:


> Well it wasn't like the Eagles was doing anything this season anyways. So I guess in the future this was not a bad move at all.


To be fair the Redskins fans probably thought the same thing till they won the division with Cousins last season. My Eagles with probably the best defense in the division all they needed is a consistent offense and who knows they could of won the division at 9-7. I mean the Skins might not do what they last season, Romo hurt that's it for the Cowboys and the Giants didn't look great in any phases of the ball in preseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Will need a Mark Sanchez smilie if :dak gets hurt imo.
> 
> I can't even believe the Vikings trading that much for Bradford.


Don't care, Teddy will be out through the bye week next season at best. Might as well go with Bradford and Peterson on the same time table in the interim. Peterson, is almost fucking done.

Teddy will be out a year, return in late August, and have to get in the flow of things. He might miss most of 2 seasons, next season is basically just getting him reacclimated for 2018.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bradford is like the new Cutler. Does absolutely nothing other than be a former first round pick, and have people dedicate money to him, then trade him for first round picks, all while nobody in their right mind would value him that highly. This is why it's so important to have a good QB, so you're not desperately reaching and making awful moves like this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> ^^^It was robbery by Philly. They'll have two high first round picks next season.


P sure Cleveland has their first rounder from the Wentz trade this year. So Cleveland could have 2 top 5 picks this year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wrong thread. Mods please delete this post.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of trades, I'm pretty baffled that the Steelers/Browns made a trade, that's a fucking odd one. But Steelers gave up nothing and get Gilbert, who knows, maybe a change of scenery and being out of one of the worst situations in the NFL will make a difference. Lord knows we can't get any worse at CB from this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> P sure Cleveland has their first rounder from the Wentz trade this year. So Cleveland could have 2 top 5 picks this year.


Good call. Totally forgot about that.

So I guess Cleveland really needs the Eagles to suck. The Eagles really need Minnesota to suck. What drama.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I do not see Minnesota sucking this season, at worst 8-8 or 9-7. AP if he can stay healthy with their solid defense can get them back to 10-6. Its possible the Eagles could suck this season and go 6-10.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> Bradford is like the new Cutler. Does absolutely nothing other than be a former first round pick, and have people dedicate money to him, then trade him for first round picks, all while nobody in their right mind would value him that highly. This is why it's so important to have a good QB, so you're not desperately reaching and making awful moves like this.


Except unlike Bradford, Cutler's actually pretty good.



BruiserKC said:


> Broncos also released Ronnie Hillman, that surprised me a bit but it sounds like CJ Anderson will get the lions share of the carries in Denver.


I don't think people realize that C.J. Anderson is one of the better RBs in the league. Hillman, on the other hand, is just a guy. Kapri Bibbs can handle his duties as change-of-pace back.

Devontae Booker's the real backup behind C.J.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Are we sure Booker won't be starting come seasons end?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Are we sure Booker won't be starting come seasons end?


I wouldn't be entirely shocked, but he'd have to come out guns blazing.

Booker's got a lot of talent, but C.J.'s also proven himself to be very good. And he's only actually a year older.

The one thing that Booker has going for him over C.J. is that he's more explosive and runs with more suddenness. Stylistically, C.J. Anderson runs somewhat like Emmitt Smith while Devontae Booker more resembles a guy like Ray Rice.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Yo why did the Cowboys sign Mark Sanchez? They already have Dak "The Preseason GOAT" Prescott. Like what was their rationale behind this?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Yo why did the Cowboys sign Mark Sanchez? They already have Dak "The Preseason GOAT" Prescott. Like what was their rationale behind this?


Because it remains to be seen if Dak is actually starter material against first stringers, and if he were to get hurt, they'd be throwing Jameill goddamn Showers out there. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Waiver claims:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772481730108272640
Bears getting that OG Kush.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772481774177820672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772481812933201920
Also, Patriots are signing Bishop Sankey to their practice squad. Fuck those guys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Yo why did the Cowboys sign Mark Sanchez? They already have Dak "The Preseason GOAT" Prescott. Like what was their rationale behind this?


it's :lol for sure, but Dallas is fucked at QB. Romo is out for a long time. Sanchez is Precott's backup. We don't really have an adequate backup QB. I mean we still don't, but you have to play someone at QB.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Except unlike Bradford, Cutler's actually pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's okay, mostly average, never at any point good enough to justify the things teams have spent to make him their starting QB. Point is, teams still value the "potential" of former first round QBs desperately, unless it's a scenario where the whole world knew they never should have went in the first round like Manziel or Tebow. Yet even in those cases, Tebow was getting tryouts with like every NFL team before finally being called a wash, just because so many teams wanted to be the one to catch lightning in a bottle.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> He's okay, mostly average, never at any point good enough to justify the things teams have spent to make him their starting QB. Point is, teams still value the "potential" of former first round QBs desperately, unless it's a scenario where the whole world knew they never should have went in the first round like Manziel or Tebow. Yet even in those cases, Tebow was getting tryouts with like every NFL team before finally being called a wash, just because so many teams wanted to be the one to catch lightning in a bottle.


Well, yeah. If you have a guy with clear potential, every coach thinks they can be the guy to fix him.

But there's also a limit to it. I think Bradford's a somewhat special case because injuries have held him up so much. And in this case in particular, they don't know if Teddy Bridgewater's even gonna be ready to play by the start of the 2017 season, so they overpaid massively to try to keep the ship afloat.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Would be hilarious is Bradford turned into Brett Favre and led the Vikings to a deep playoff run. :lol

Ravens signing Devin Hester today. There's so much uncertainty on that offense (unrelated to the Hester signing), hence why I drafted no one from their squad. 

Denver signed Austin Davis. Whatever happened to him? I thought he had a decent stretch filling in the Rams a couple years ago.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Denver signed Austin Davis. Whatever happened to him? I thought he had a decent stretch filling in the Rams a couple years ago.


He played two games for the Browns last year.

He did not play well.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Was initially surprised by the Packers cutting Josh Sitton until I thought more about it. He's 30-years-old entering the final season of his contract and experienced nagging back injuries through most of last year. With other younger members of the offensive line also entering the final year of their respective contracts it makes sense to move on from him. 


The Packers' initial 53-man roster is weird, for example: 7 receivers, 3 inside linebackers, 6 cornerbacks, and 6 safeties. Seeing that makes me think they'll be making some moves before the season begins.

:lmao Vikings giving up so much for Sam Bradford.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> He played two games for the Browns last year.
> 
> He did not play well.


Can confirm, am Browns fan.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey;62405721[B said:


> ]Would be hilarious is Bradford turned into Brett Favre and led the Vikings to a deep playoff run. :lol
> [/B]
> Ravens signing Devin Hester today. There's so much uncertainty on that offense (unrelated to the Hester signing), hence why I drafted no one from their squad.
> 
> Denver signed Austin Davis. Whatever happened to him? I thought he had a decent stretch filling in the Rams a couple years ago.


And throw a costly INT in the NFC title game.:grin2:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ravens released Forsett. surprising


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bears signed former 3-time Pro Bowl guard Josh Sitton, who was released by the Packers the other day.

To create roster space, they cut longtime kicker Robbie Gould. Cold world. :hogan


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Now if Sanchez does start and struggles in Dallas with a WR superstar the likes of Dez Bryant and other solid WRs, along with Jason Witten who can still produce at TE, he should hang it up for good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If Sanchez struggles behind that OL, they need to take him out back and ship him off to the glue factory


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sanchez isn't playing unless Dak gets hurt.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

If Denver actually has to play a healthy AFC team this year (which didn't happen once last year- literally not one single time) their defense will be exposed. Given their QB situation, it could get ugly for them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If Denver actually has to play a healthy AFC team this year (which didn't happen once last year- literally not one single time) their defense will be exposed.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


>


I guess you missed the games where Pittsburgh and Indy in the regular season (and at times NE) had their way with that defense when they went with a short passing attack. And none of those teams had their key weapons either.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Saying their defense was "exposed" at times last year is kind of a moot point considering they won the Super Bowl. Not like they can control who's healthy on the offensive side of the ball, ya know? Plus I'm not sure who expects them to be as good as they were last year after losing a few key players, although the core is still in tact. 

If there's any real concern I have for the Broncos, it's their offensive line.

Ravens agreed to re-sign Justin Forsett. Ok then...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I guess you missed the games where Pittsburgh and Indy in the regular season (and at times NE) had their way with that defense when they went with a short passing attack. And none of those teams had their key weapons either.


Given that I was at every home game but one last year and caught the rest on TV, I'd say I didn't miss anything. :lol

Pittsburgh's a tough matchup because they have the best offense in the league, even without Bell. In the first game, Antonio Brown killed us, which will happen even when you have guys like Aqib Talib and Chris Harris. In the second game, Martavis Bryant roasted Bradley Roby. Even so, the Broncos completely shut down the run, hit Roethlisberger a whole bunch, stopped Pittsburgh on third down consistently (in the playoff game) and forced critical turnovers. There's a reason the Broncos ultimately won.

Indy has our number for some reason. No real excuse for that one, though it's not like their offense was stellar that game. Just good enough. Also, Andrew Luck literally had to sacrifice his body to get the W.

Now, the Patriots on the other hand... :lol

The first game was a clusterfuck because the Patriots were missing key offensive players and the Broncos were missing key defensive players. Either way, the Broncos defense held the Patriots offense to 80% of their season average in yardage, shut down the run, sacked Brady three times, forced a fumble and held New England to 2/13 on third down and 0/1 on fourth.

In the second game, New England had _everyone_ except for Dion Lewis. Broncos pushed their shit in. Four sacks, three turnovers, 2.6 yards per carry, 2/15 on third down, 2/4 on fourth down, 2/4 in the red zone. Shit, the Patriots couldn't even get Gronk going until both T.J. Ward and Darien Stewart had been knocked out of the game for the Broncos. When Stewart left the game with 6 minutes left in the third quarter, Gronk had 3 catches on 7 targets for 59 yards. When T.J. Ward went out with 8 1/2 minutes left in the fourth quarter, Gronk had 4 catches on 9 targets for 71 yards. Against the Broncos' backup safeties, he went 3-of-5 for 73 yards, bringing his total for the game up to 144 yards, despite the fact that he was getting held almost completely in check by the starters.

Now, I agree that the Broncos will take a step back on defense this year, not because they lost Malik Jackson and Danny Trevathan but because it's just hard to maintain that level of play in consecutive years. But a step back for that defense means going from literally one of the most dominant defenses ever to just run-of-the-mill great. They'll still be among the best in the league on that end. There's no real reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Main reason Broncos beat the Steelers in the playoffs was because a practice squad RB fumbled.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> Main reason Broncos beat the Steelers in the playoffs was because a practice squad RB fumbled.


There's a reason I was more wary of the Steelers than any other team.

As great as our defense is, QBs that can keep plays alive have always been our bugaboo. Especially with dynamic receivers like the Steelers have.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> There's a reason I was more wary of the Steelers than any other team.
> 
> As great as our defense is, QBs that can keep plays alive have always been our bugaboo. Especially with dynamic receivers like the Steelers have.


I don't have all the numbers or anything, but it seemed like Ben had more success against the Broncos last year than any other QB in the NFL.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> I don't have all the numbers or anything, but it seemed like Ben had more success against the Broncos last year than any other QB in the NFL.


He definitely did.

Obviously, having a hydra at WR helps, even against a secondary like Denver's. But the fact that he can keep plays alive is crucial too. One of the reasons Andrew Luck and Russell Wilson give the Broncos trouble too. Even Alex Smith can be frustratingly efficient when the Broncos don't turn him over.

Honestly, it's kind of amazing that the Broncos D wrecked Cam Newton as much as it did in the Super Bowl. He's the kind of QB that's typically our anathema.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Given that I was at every home game but one last year and caught the rest on TV, I'd say I didn't miss anything. :lol
> 
> Pittsburgh's a tough matchup because they have the best offense in the league, even without Bell. In the first game, Antonio Brown killed us, which will happen even when you have guys like Aqib Talib and Chris Harris. In the second game, Martavis Bryant roasted Bradley Roby. Even so, the Broncos completely shut down the run, hit Roethlisberger a whole bunch, stopped Pittsburgh on third down consistently (in the playoff game) and forced critical turnovers. There's a reason the Broncos ultimately won.
> 
> ...


LOL @ NE had everyone but Lewis!

NE was on 3rd stringers in their OL, they were missing their top 2 RBs (hence, Denver didn't need to focus on stopping the run at all) Edelman came back a week prior from an injury that should have put him out for the year and he ended up reinjuring his foot vs KC, as did Amendola. Neither of them were able to fully participate in training camp as a result, and this is why they were useless in that game. Despite all of that, the only reason Denver won (at home, no less) was due to a missed extra point. In the first game, they took Denver to OT (again, Denver was playing at home) with a receiving corps of Martin, Dobson, White, Harper -guys no one outside of NE has ever heard of. 

Pittsburgh and Indy had their way with that defense by implementing a short passing attack - something NE does better than any team in the league when healthy. Let's not forget that Cincy without their starting QB also took Denver to OT.

Denver is primarily a man coverage team, and the way to beat them is crossing routes, slants, slant-flats, etc., creating mismatches, and having QBs with high IQ who can read a defense. The aforementioned teams all have the personnel to run such an offense if healthy. Against zone, pre-snap motion is crucial, and NE is by far the most proficient in that regard. Teams generally leave gaping holes in their zones because they don't adjust their coverage appropriately to motion. 

I think any of these teams, if healthy, can very easily expose that defense. Especially NE if the OL situation is better than last season.

Also, I never said their defense will be mediocre. I said it will be exposed. Teams with the right personnel will be able to handle them easily, but most teams will continue to struggle.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is... Luck like overrated? Will Indy ever be really good with him carrying the team all by himself like some QB's have?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> LOL @ NE had everyone but Lewis!
> 
> NE was on 3rd stringers in their OL, they were missing their top 2 RBs (hence, Denver didn't need to focus on stopping the run at all) Edelman came back a week prior from an injury that should have put him out for the year and he ended up reinjuring his foot vs KC, as did Amendola. Neither of them were able to fully participate in training camp as a result, and this is why they were useless in that game. Despite all of that, the only reason Denver won (at home, no less) was due to a missed extra point. In the first game, they took Denver to OT (again, Denver was playing at home) with a receiving corps of Martin, Dobson, White, Harper -guys no one outside of NE has ever heard of.
> 
> ...


"Expose" implies that they aren't as good as they're made out to be. Which they pretty clearly are. It's abundantly obvious on tape, and it's born out in the context-adjusted numbers as well. But stay blind.

Obviously, the Patriots must not have been at full strength! If they were, they would have run the ball well against the Broncos, even though they haven't done that since 2012!

"The Patriots were down to third stringers!" doesn't really hold up, considering the only players from New England's post-bye starting lineup that weren't starters for the AFC Championship Game were Nate Solder, who they did lose to injury, and David Andrews who straight-up got benched. Funny thing about the salary cap era is that it's hard to have a team that's loaded across the board. New England's OL didn't struggle because they had backups in; they struggled because they were badly outmatched.

But god forbid that Patriots fans ever admit that their team just flat-out got beat. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Is... Luck like overrated? Will Indy ever be really good with him carrying the team all by himself like some QB's have?


Luck's good and, despite playing hella injured last year, should still be on track for greatness.

Would probably help him a bunch if the Colts would surround him with talent. Like, at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Bears signed former 3-time Pro Bowl guard Josh Sitton, who was released by the Packers the other day.
> 
> To create roster space, they cut longtime kicker Robbie Gould. Cold world. :hogan


Last one remaining from that '06 Superbowl team too. :hogan

To be fair, he struggled at times last year and wasn't real good this preseason either.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> "Expose" implies that they aren't as good as they're made out to be. Which they pretty clearly are. It's abundantly obvious on tape, and it's born out in the context-adjusted numbers as well. But stay blind.
> 
> Obviously, the Patriots must not have been at full strength! If they were, they would have run the ball well against the Broncos, even though they haven't done that since 2012!
> 
> ...


The fact that NE had an OL ravaged by injury and that they had the most OL combinations in NFL history last year is well documented: http://mmqb.si.com/mmqb/2016/01/20/nfl-tom-brady-new-england-patriots-offensive-line-blocking

They had no cohesiveness, and they had a bunch of scrubs starting due to injury.

No, they wouldn't have ran all over Denver. But the presence of a run game would have slowed down the pass rush. What they _would_ have done if healthy, is what they've done against Denver the last 5 years when healthy - they would have passed all over them and they would have blown them out. Both games in 2011, the game in 2012, the game in 2014 are all examples of this. NE humiliated Denver in those games, while Denver barely squeaked out victories at home against NE's practice squad. When healthy, NE has been your team's daddy since 2011.

I noticed you didn't even bother addressing your team's weakness against the routes/personnel stated in my previous post. Must be because you agree, or you just aren't an X's and O's type of guy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The fact that NE had an OL ravaged by injury and that they had the most OL combinations in NFL history last year is well documented: http://mmqb.si.com/mmqb/2016/01/20/nfl-tom-brady-new-england-patriots-offensive-line-blocking
> 
> They had no cohesiveness, and they had a bunch of scrubs starting due to injury.
> 
> ...


Bruh, your team is 2-7 in Denver with Brady at QB. The Patriots have also never won a playoff game in Denver in franchise history.

We also just won the fucking Super Bowl. :lmao

But by all means, keep trying. I'm sure if you make up enough excuses for your losses, the pain will eventually go away.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder how many points the Bengals are gonna beat the Jets by :mark:. I predict another 49-9 ass whooping :mark:. J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS! :mark:.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Bruh, your team is 2-7 in Denver with Brady at QB. The Patriots have also never won a playoff game in Denver in franchise history.
> 
> We also just won the fucking Super Bowl. :lmao
> 
> But by all means, keep trying. I'm sure if you make up enough excuses for your losses, the pain will eventually go away.


2011: NE wins 41-23 in Denver, and 45-10 in Foxboro in the playoffs
2012: NE wins 31-21
2014: NE wins 43-21

Meanwhile, Denver's wins since 2011 have been nail biters. You won the 2016 AFCCG due to a missed XP.

We both know what will happen if these two teams meet at full strength.

Super Bowl? Yeah, us Pats fans are very familiar with those. We've got 4 of them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bud Dupree out for the year. Ugh. Really needed a breakout year from him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> 2011: NE wins 41-23 in Denver, and 45-10 in Foxboro in the playoffs
> 2012: NE wins 31-21
> 2014: NE wins 43-21
> 
> Meanwhile, Denver's wins since 2011 have been nail biters *when it actually matters*. You won the 2016 AFCCG due to a missed XP.


Fixed it for you. :duck

By all means, congrats on your three regular season wins, though.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> We both know what will happen if these two teams meet at full strength.


The Broncos will win yet again, and you'll make up some nonsense excuse about how it doesn't count because your backup longsnapper was injured. :mj4


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Fixed it for you. :duck
> 
> By all means, congrats on your regular season wins, though.


Against our practice squad.

With a healthy team in 2011 at home in the playoffs, we didn't need to barely hang on at the end like your team has had to do. We destroyed you guys.

Let me know when you guys win a 4th SB and get on our level.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Against our practice squad.
> 
> *With a healthy team in 2011 at home in the playoffs, we didn't need to barely hang on at the end like your team has had to do. We destroyed you guys.*
> 
> Let me know when you guys win a 4th SB and get on our level.


Yes, congratulations on your impressive victory over an injured Tim Tebow. :lmao

They should count that win twice, it was so impressive. It should be like a *super-win*. They should have just handed the Patriots the trophy for winning that hard, instead of having them lose to the Giants again. :mj


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Against our practice squad.
> 
> With a healthy team in 2011 at home in the playoffs, we didn't need to barely hang on at the end like your team has had to do. We destroyed you guys.
> 
> Let me know when you guys win a 4th SB and get on our level.


From one Patriots fan to another, you're wrong. Just stop.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yes, congratulations on your impressive victory over an injured Tim Tebow. :lmao
> 
> They should count that win twice, it was so impressive. It should be like a *super-win*. They should have just handed the Patriots the trophy for winning that hard, instead of having them lose to the Giants again. :mj


It's exactly the type of win Denver should have had against our practice squad. NE destroyed your Tebow led team, while your team had to rely on a missed XP to beat up our practice squad. That's embarrassing. 

Also, your QB situation is even worse this year than it was in 2011.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kyle DaCosta said:


> From one Patriots fan to another, you're wrong. Just stop.


There's literally not one thing in the post you quoted that's wrong.


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> There's literally not one thing in the post you quoted that's wrong.


Your entire argument is just idiotic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's exactly the type of win Denver should have had against our practice squad. NE destroyed your Tebow led team, while your team had to rely on a missed XP to beat up our practice squad. That's embarrassing.
> 
> Also, your QB situation is even worse this year than it was in 2011.


Yes, I'm super embarrassed about my team being reigning Super Bowl champions. :mj4

I wish I was in your position of making up excuses about why your team lost to the same team in the playoffs yet again. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yes, I'm super embarrassed about my team being reigning Super Bowl champions. :mj4
> 
> I wish I was in your position of making up excuses about why your team lost to the same team in the playoffs yet again. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*PRESEASON'S OVER!!!!! THREAD FINALLY STICKIED!!!! LET'S DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


>












Not even remotely. :Cocky


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Not even remotely. :Cocky


You can only wish that your team was on this level:










You're lucky I've given you this much attention. I don't normally converse with peasants who are fans of teams that have won fewer than 4 SBs.


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You can only wish that your team was on this level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you think you're superior because the team who happen to cheer for has won more rings than the team he happens to cheer for? You are well aware people can cheer for any team they want, right? Gloating about your favorite team is such a petty thing to do. 

You must be also proud to be an American.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Patriots 'fans'









Doesn't Tom Brady have some balls to tamper with or spy up women's skirts or some shit?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> Patriots 'fans'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salty peasants.










:banderas


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You can only wish that your team was on this level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you need to chill, I'm as big a Pats fan as the next guy, have been my entire life, and I'll be the first to dub Brady the GOAT, but you're seriously giving us Pats fans a bad name right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SilvasBrokenLeg making Pats fans look terrible right now :lmao*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *SilvasBrokenLeg making Pats fans look terrible right now :lmao*


Eh, I'm enjoying the banter tbh. Wish I could banter too, but my team hasn't won since '85 and hasn't even made the playoffs in 6 years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

predicting to go 2-2 before the TOM BRADY REVENGE TOUR rolls into town :brady3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

My friends, allow me to interject your petty squabbling and bring up a highly important point.










Carry on.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> My friends, allow me to interject your petty squabbling and bring up a highly important point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 can play that game:










:cutler


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The Man Beast said:


> Dude you need to chill, I'm as big a Pats fan as the next guy, have been my entire life, and I'll be the first to dub Brady the GOAT, but you're seriously giving us Pats fans a bad name right now.


Why would I care?

Perhaps you should be less concerned with how Pats fans are viewed by fans of lesser teams, and more concerned with celebrating all the hardware this team has won over the last 15 years.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Why would I care?
> 
> Perhaps you should be less concerned with how Pats fans are viewed by fans of lesser teams, and more concerned with celebrating all the hardware this team has won over the last 15 years.


You should care because acting like an arrogant prick, rubbing our rings in everyone's faces and calling everyone else peasants based on what team they root for isn't the Patriot way, do you see Robert Kraft or Bill Belichick or even Tom Brady himself doing that? No, it's fans like you that give our fanbase a bad name.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

> Per Adam Schefter:
> Eagles are trading CB Eric Rowe to Patriots for OL Josh Kline and a draft pick, league sources tell @MikeReiss and me.


Interesting move. Rowe was a 2nd round pick in 2015. I don't know exactly how much he will contribute this year, but he's got good size for a CB and has good upside. The best part is that we get rid of an awful interior lineman. Hopefully this means that Cooper will be good to go soon.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyway, disregarding the stench of arrogance from this thread, does anybody have any predictions for Thursday night? I think Trevor Siemian will throw for 400 yards and Cam Newton still won't learn how to dive on a fumbling ball.

Panthers: 28
Broncos: 21


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Carolina doesn't have the personnel or the system in place to beat Denver. They're a good team but they just don't match up well. Denver should win comfortably on Thursday.

However, NE, Indy, and KC will easily put up 30+ on them. I've got KC winning the AFCW this season.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Panthers get back Kelvin Benjamin. Even though he won't play the full game, its an upgrade over Cotchery. Losing Norman will likely hurt some, but probably not as much this week(see below). Otherwise its pretty much the same group that nearly went undefeated going into the superbowl last year.

Broncos lost a couple pieces in their defense that are pretty significant. I've seen argument that they are replacing those pieces with last years depth(cause somehow someone who played 2nd string last year is as good or better than the guy he's replacing) and a rookie. Defense is a unit, and if a weakness is found, good opposing teams will exploit it. 

Offensively, last year, they were 16th in yards, and 19th in scoring. And despite the good defense front they put up last year, the offense negated that. Highlighted by the fact that the turnover ratio was at -4. This year minus one lockerroom leader(at least on offense) in Manning, and the most suitable backup to that guy heading to Houston at the helm... you are left with two guys who have yet to see a regular season snap. Add to it that his first exposure will be a prime time game where millions of eyes will be on him. Siemian will struggle out the gate to keep his composure playing his first full game against a really good defense in one of the most watched NFL regular season games this year.

I believe by the latter half of the season, i could be singing a different tune about the broncos, but feel pretty good about how I think this game is going to play out.

Panthers 35 Broncos 17


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another 8-8 season coming up :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I got Panthers too. 

Yo, where's the NFL Pick'Em / Survivor League @MrMister @AryaDark
Unless it became boring seeing me dominating and decided not to do it anymore


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I may set them up tomorrow unless someone else does it before me, Cash  but if not I'll do it tomorrow at the very latest.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sweenz said:


> Broncos lost a couple pieces in their defense that are pretty significant. I've seen argument that they are replacing those pieces with last years depth*(cause somehow someone who played 2nd string last year is as good or better than the guy he's replacing)* and a rookie. Defense is a unit, and if a weakness is found, good opposing teams will exploit it.


Sometimes, that can actually be the case.

Malik Jackson came out of nowhere to replace Pot Roast and was just as good, if not better. Sly Williams was our first round pick in 2013. He's looked good in limited action. It's not unreasonable to think that he could step in and provide at least a reasonable facsimile of Malik's production.

Replacing Danny Trevathan with Todd Davis will be tougher. But if there's one position where the Broncos have consistently turned coal into diamonds, it's middle linebacker.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Malik Jackson came out of nowhere to replace Pot Roast and was just as good, if not better. Sly Williams was our first round pick in 2013. He's looked good in limited action. It's not unreasonable to think that he could step in and provide at least a reasonable facsimile of Malik's production.


As long as you/fans realize that is exceptions to the expectations and not the actual expectations, i can agree entirely. But the arguments i get are that this is 100% addition by subraction, which is rarely the actual case.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Elite defenses dont do that shit two years in a row. Offense always finds a way to beat it.

Witness the 85 bears and 2000 ravens. Best two defenses ive seen since 1980, and the next year they came back to earth.

As for this year, i got a gut feeling my bengals finally falter, and go 9-7 to miss the playoffs.

Not that it matters, wed lose first round anyway lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sweenz said:


> As long as you/fans realize that is exceptions to the expectations and not the actual expectations, i can agree entirely. But the arguments i get are that this is 100% addition by subraction, which is rarely the actual case.


I think the Jackson/Trevathan losses are overblown.

Fact is, the Broncos defense won't be as dominant this year just because it's simply hard to maintain that level of play for consecutive seasons. Ravens, Bucs and Seahawks couldn't do it either.

They'll still be great, but I fully expect them to take a step back. Which is one of the reasons I don't necessarily expect to win the division. We'll be last year's Jets/Texans but with a better run game.

EDIT — I haven't seen anyone suggest that this is addition by subtraction. If they are, they're dumb.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *I may set them up tomorrow unless someone else does it before me, Cash  but if not I'll do it tomorrow at the very latest.*


Fuck yeah :mark:. Gonna PM reminder tomorrow too :mj


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got the Panthers getting their win back and takin the W on Thursday night. I think it'll be close though, certainly closer than the certain bowl. Rivera will have them fired up and they should be stacking the box and forcing Siemian to beat them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> *I've got the Panthers getting their win back and takin the W on Thursday night.* I think it'll be close though, certainly closer than the certain bowl. Rivera will have them fired up and they should be stacking the box and forcing Siemian to beat them.


Classic NFL 50/50 booking.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773179330478440448
:sodone :sodone


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Also, not that I have the most faith in the world in Whatever Trevor, but isn't Carolina's secondary one of its few significant weaknesses?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Also, not that I have the most faith in the world in Whatever Trevor, but isn't Carolina's secondary one of its few significant weaknesses?


Oh absolutely. Norman, Harper, and Peanut Tillman won't be easily replaced unless you're one of those guys who thinks it's all about scheme and anyone will thrive in that system. I guess time will tell cause they drafted like 3 corners.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Oh absolutely. Norman, Harper, and Peanut Tillman won't be easily replaced unless you're one of those guys who thinks it's all about scheme and anyone will thrive in that system. I guess time will tell cause they drafted like 3 corners.


PFF has them graded as the worst secondary in the league going into the season.

If Trevor can actually sling the rock, DMT and Sanders could go off. But that's still an 'if' at this point. Man, I wish I could just be fully sold on Paxton Lynch as our long-term guy. It would make this season so much easier to stomach.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Classic NFL 50/50 booking.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773179330478440448
> :sodone :sodone


On the one hand, Aikman should be a man and understand that Fox made a business decision. At the end of the day, despite how stupid he sounds when words come out of his mouth, Skip Bayless does draw viewers.

On the other hand...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Isn't Carolina's entire secondary rookies? :deandre They drafted like 3 DB starters


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aikman and :skip have bad history.


Also I don't care who wins the opener. If I had to pick I'd go Carolina just because lol who the fuck is the QB for Denver?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Aikman and :skip have bad history.



What exactly happened between them? It must kill Skip that one of his idols can't stand him. The only thing that could possibly be worse would be MJ shitting on him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KC Armstrong said:


> What exactly happened between them? It must kill Skip that one of his Idols can't stand him. The only thing that could possibly be worse would be MJ shitting on him.


Skip started rumors that Aikman was gay back in the day. I always thought it was wishful thinking on Skip's part since I'm of the opinion that Skip is actually gay.

Skip was always a sensationalist asshole. He actually toned it down during his ESPN years.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Skip started rumors that Aikman was gay back in the day. I always thought it was wishful thinking on Skip's part since I'm of the opinion that Skip is actually gay.
> 
> Skip was always a sensationalist asshole. He actually toned it down during his ESPN years.



Wow, if Skip really did that, I'd say that's a pretty good reason to hate a guy. I still enjoy listening to Skip, though. He might be an asshole, but he's a very entertaining asshole.

Meanwhile, getting ready for another shitty season with my Giants. 7-9 / 6-10 here we come!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go. 

Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers


There's a pretty decent chance this one's gonna resurface over the course of the season. :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WF PICK'EM and SURVIVOR! SIGN UP AND PLAY!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/2044257-wf-nfl-survivor-pickem.html#post62481281
*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.


You're playing the Patriots in Foxborough right after Brady returns and you don't think you'll have a hard time?

:shockedpunk


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Will join the pickem/survivor groups.

Also here's a fun thing to try and do, it's a NFL season prediction tool:

http://nflplayoffpredictor.com/?L=EwRh1NPK1uEOlZNGgkzT5Z28ZabOEwxClSba2Y2gijOm9VCd0yrxn-c3pVoZqQA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cash does this to himself every year :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Notorious said:


> Cash does this to himself every year :mj2


I'd say he never learns but at least he didn't predict scores this year.

Still tho. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Wow, if Skip really did that, I'd say that's a pretty good reason to hate a guy. I still enjoy listening to Skip, though. He might be an asshole, but he's a very entertaining asshole.
> 
> Meanwhile, getting ready for another shitty season with my Giants. 7-9 / 6-10 here we come!


Giants should be better than that. Defense is improved. Only thing really worry-worthy is the right side of the O-Line. Outside of that, the roster looks good. But, if we get bit by the injury bug to epic proportions like we have over the past 3 seasons, then that obviously will change everything...AGAIN.

And for Jerry Reese's sake, he better hope this team is better than 6-10 or 7-9.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.
> 
> Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.


Pretty sure the Patriots are going to wipe their ass with your Marvin Lewis (lol) coached team, just as they did last time the two teams played.

"We're on to Cincinnati"


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

http://nflplayoffpredictor.com/?L=E...TBMBHYs6OMihnWBo+TZgtLRSpXlOt3QkmiQhzrAADDKlA



Welcome to Sevenburg :sodone: 



Raiders going 10-6 and missing the playoffs by 2 games, NFC South winning less games than Carolina on their own, a 15-1 team, 5 14-2 teams, and 3 13-3 teams, and a 12-4 team, Cowboys, Redskins, and Giants take it down to the last week of the season, fail to win 10 games. Vikings run it back, and eek out a playoff spot over the NFC East runner ups.


6 teams win 2 or less games.



Bills join the 0-16 Lions :rose


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cashmere said:


>


Maybe I'm crazy but I think there's at least a _chance_ Cincy can start the year 0-3. Jets, Steelers, and Broncos certainly won't be easy opponents.



Stax Classic said:


> http://nflplayoffpredictor.com/?L=E...TBMBHYs6OMihnWBo+TZgtLRSpXlOt3QkmiQhzrAADDKlA


Good god, this is awful. So many things wrong here, but at least they've got my Skins taking the division and somehow going 5-1 in it. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/spt-columns-blogs/scott-says-blog/article99563717.html



Josh Norman talking about Odell said:


> “I don’t care for the guy at all. ... Now don’t get me wrong, he’s a good player or whatever, but he’s not what he thinks he is. If you hit guys like that, if you completely jam them and shake them up, they can’t relate to that. So they start making excuses like, ‘Oh, he touched me.’ They don’t know how to respond because they never got hit like that. So me, every time I see him, I’m going to hit him in the mouth. I don’t care. Until he stops crying and b----ing.”


Norman vs. Beckham II is two weeks from this Sunday.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.
> 
> Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.


:marvin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stax Classic said:


> http://nflplayoffpredictor.com/?L=E...TBMBHYs6OMihnWBo+TZgtLRSpXlOt3QkmiQhzrAADDKlA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SEVENBURG*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

THERE IS A GAME THAT COUNTS TONIGHT

:CAM


do we not have Cam smilies anymore because he pouted after his team lost the super bowl?

:dak


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

predictions

AFC East - 1. New England 2. Buffalo 3. NY Jets 4. Miami
AFC North - 1. Pittsburgh 2. Cincinnati (WC) 3. Baltimore 4. Cleveland
AFC South - 1. Indianapolis 2. Jacksonville 3. Houston 4. Tennessee
AFC West - 1. Kansas City 2. San Diego (WC) 3. Denver 4. Oakland

NFC East - 1. NY Giants 2. Dallas 3. Washington 4. Philadelphia
NFC North - 1. Green Bay 2. Minnesota (WC) 3. Detroit 4. Chicago
NFC South - 1. Carolina 2. Atlanta 3. New Orleans 4. Tampa Bay
NFC West - 1. Arizona 2. Seattle (WC) 3. Los Angeles 4. San Francisco
*don't like anybody really for the second wildcard after Seattle in the NFC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> THERE IS A GAME THAT COUNTS TONIGHT
> 
> :CAM
> 
> ...


Can you be a bit more colloquial plz? We are all friends here.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hopefully this is a good to great game tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> THERE IS A GAME THAT COUNTS TONIGHT
> 
> :CAM
> 
> ...


They were all jacked to be used here, and in retaliation, they were jacked back


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

They should have the SB rematch happen every opening night from this season on, unless one of the teams or both lose a lot of talent during the offseason and is almost a guarantee to be bad the upcoming season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Football is back. Finally.

:banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Didin't take LK long into the season to make an impact play. From a distance whenever I see him: an absolute stud.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good opening drive by Carolina and yes LK is good. Also Simien so far is playing solid.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Simien and Anderson so far carrying the Broncos O.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This is on its way to getting ugly real quick.

EDIT: LIES


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Panthers D is really breaking in this new Denver offense. I hope Siemian and company find their groove in the second half or else this game will become a snoozefest.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Getting REALLY happy about trading Chris Ivory for CJ Anderson. (Y)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Denver made this a game still.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Carolina wasting them timeouts tho...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Carolina playing way better this game, might be in for a real treat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

God damn it Brandon Marshall, at least Virgil has a head on his shoulders


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This game will either get exciting in the second half or dull. Bascially either a close win by either team or blowout by Carolina.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I'm not impressed by these peasants in orange.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Newon hurt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Newton's still walking around on the sidelines though. It may not be too serious. Worst case scenario, he'll miss two weeks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, Siemian has looked really sharp tonight. The way he easily sidestepped pressure and rolled out along with the the swing pass he delivered were both beautiful. The quick delivery helps too.

EDIT: Touchdown Anderson! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: *BRONCOS ARE THIS CLOSE TO TYING OR TAKING THE LEAD!!! WE'VE GOT OURSELVES A BALLGAME!!!*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:nah broncos are going to fuck this up


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This goal line defense by the Panthers is phenomenal.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

CJ Anderson for MVP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Panthers were good at comebacks last year. Let's see if that magic continues into this season.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Broncos defense is as OP as ever heading into the final 2 minutes of the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Panthers wasted their last timeout. This could be costly.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao *GANO!!!!!! BRONCOS WIN!!!!!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, that high snap fucked them over. Great game though, NFL is back! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! He missed the field goal!!

Nice timeout!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Great game. THAT'S how you start an NFL season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hell of a game. Wonder if this will carry over at all through Carolina's season. Newton took a pounding tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Ron Rivera and Cam Newton must have called Lovie Smith and Jay Cutler and asked them about their strategy of burning though timeouts for no reason. Like wow.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Gotta give massive props to the Broncos, it was a close one, but they got the job done again against Cam, congrats to the Broncos :clap

What an awesome start to the season!!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Great game to the start the NFL season. Good job Broncos.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Not a Panthers fan, but Cam did take about three helmet-helmet hits. I remember someone saying that he and other "mobile" QBs didn't get as many of those calls and, if I recall correctly, Cam only got one. On the other hand, Chris Harris Jr. still looks pretty fucking beasty.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Deus Ex Machina said:


>


I don't know he took a lot of nasty shots, I hope he has some bandages for his wounds.

And one for his feelings too.

What's that? They don't make those?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Carolina could have fed a small village of starving African children with all those timeouts they wasted tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This was basically a coin flip. Denver won the toss. 

Good game though. Hello NFL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

"Gano is a damn fine kicker". I miss you Collinsworth.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty excited for this season; Panthers are well on their way to a 15-1 season once again. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

B-Dawg said:


> I'm pretty excited for this season; Panthers are well on their way to a 15-1 season once again. :mark:


12-4 or 13-3 in my opinion, they will be real good still though. Maybe 14-2 but not expecting 15-1 again. Like others have said great way to start a new season and hope the rest of week 1 is the same.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sorry about that, Brandon.

Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that devastating moment when you have CJA on your bench in fantasy and he kills it :mj2

David Johnson and DeAngelo Williams better score alright themselves otherwise this will annoy me greatly :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess Cam really felt bad about catching so much shit and decided to show his solidarity with Kaepernick after all. At least I'm assuming that's what the Kaepernick-esque clock management was about.

:duck


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Supposedly Marshawn Lynch considering a comeback. Saw that on my yahoo page not to long ago. Hope the SNF and MNF games are this exciting, and the evening Giants/Cowboys game on FOX.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> that devastating moment when you have CJA on your bench in fantasy and he kills it :mj2
> 
> David Johnson and DeAngelo Williams better score alright themselves otherwise this will annoy me greatly :mj2


Fantasy gonna fantasy. This kind of thing happens to me weekly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Had CJ Anderson and Greg Olsen starting last night. Sat the Broncos defense in favor of Minnesota's (vs. Tenneseee). Two thumbs up so far.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

eyton2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That made me think of this for some reason. But I'm glad I did because it's still classic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I can see some heavy fines coming from this game tbh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The NFL has already demonstrated it doesn't care about larger statured QB's getting hit, Big Ben and Cam never get the calls little pusses like Brees and Brady get


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> I can see some heavy fines coming from this game tbh.


The Von hit being in there is dumb.

Marshall's already going to get fined. Stewart probably will too, though his hit was properly penalized. That's about it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Take with a grain of salt, but I'm hearing GRONK won't play Sunday night.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Martellus Bennett 20 TD season imminent


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LUCK said:


> I can see some heavy fines coming from this game tbh.


I doubt anyone will get fined and if they do it'll simply be a light "slap of the wrist" type of fine. Brady's the only QB who gets this kind of special treatment.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn... that hit from Marshall was really ugly. That dude's image took a bit of a tarnishing last night.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Because Marshall left the game for concussion protocol and Newton stayed in?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Martellus Bennett 20 TD season imminent


GRONK is officially ruled OUT for Sunday night.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Because Marshall left the game for concussion protocol and Newton stayed in?


Was this directed to me? Cause I'm referring to him kneeling for the anthem and then this shot to the head that wasn't called. I'm sure there's several people out there who weren't aware of him before and now certainly are for what can be seen as the wrong reasons. Read he got dropped from one of his endorsement deals too.



MrMister said:


> GRONK is officially ruled OUT for Sunday night.


No Brady, no Gronk, and two of their o-lineman are out (Solder and Cooper I believe). Couldn't have served this one up any better for Arizona.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

NE heavy underdogs, and rightfully so with all of the injuries and no Brady. It's been a while since they've been underdogs.

I'd rather have injury problems at the beginning of the season than at the end like last year, though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Was this directed to me? Cause I'm referring to him kneeling for the anthem and then this shot to the head that wasn't called. *I'm sure there's several people out there who weren't aware of him before and now certainly are for what can be seen as the wrong reasons.* Read he got dropped from one of his endorsement deals too.
> 
> 
> No Brady, no Gronk, and two of their o-lineman are out (Solder and Cooper I believe). Couldn't have served this one up any better for Arizona.


For what it's worth, this is why he joined the protest:



> His decision was driven in part by personal experience. This summer, Marshall said he was dining with friends at a restaurant within Miami’s Bayside Marketplace, an enclave of restaurants and stores near downtown. Diners heard gunshots outside and ducked under tables out of fear. Police entered the restaurant minutes later and asked patrons to leave. “I start walking to the exit I know,” Marshall says. “And there’s a lady in street clothes telling me to go a certain way, but I went my way. She starts yelling, Stop him! I’m walking and the police come, and I turn around and about five of them rush me. They grab me and they’re trying to wrestle me and take me to the ground. I’m standing my ground because I didn’t do anything; not fighting, but not laying down.
> 
> “A cop pulls his Taser out, they push me up against the wall and they handcuff me and they were going to take me in for resisting arrest but they eventually let me go. So they’re looking for a suspect, and some lady yells at me, and that’s enough to tackle me?”
> 
> Growing up in Las Vegas, Marshall rattled off instances of what he believed was racial profiling. In college he’d been pulled over while wearing a hoodie and grilled about his destination. (He says the officer never mentioned any infraction). In high school, Marshall’s older brother was pulled over while Marshall was sleeping in the passenger seat. The police insisted the groggy and confused Marshall must be high and requested to search their vehicle. His mother had profiling stories of her own, which she imparted to her children as a warning.


http://mmqb.si.com/mmqb/2016/09/09/brandon-marshall-knee-national-anthem-broncos-panthers-nfl


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Plus Marshall and Colin were both in the black fraternity on campus :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

In a bold move, the Seattle Seahawks have announced that they will officially end racism in the United States by having all players stand arm-in-arm for the national anthem tomorrow.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...rlock-arms-stand-together-unity-season-opener


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Question for you jersey wearing fellows. How do the Nike jerseys compare in size to the old Reebok ones? Asking, so I don't have to be a fucko trying them on in a crowded stadium tomorrow, while impatient people are waiting behind me.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Question for you jersey wearing fellows. How do the Nike jerseys compare in size to the old Reebok ones? Asking, so I don't have to be a fucko trying them on in a crowded stadium tomorrow, while impatient people are waiting behind me.


Snugger and less shiny, but I think they probably hold up better over time.

Then again, I'm comparing a jersey that I got last year to ones I got ages ago, so.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Markus Wheaton out for the Monday night opener against the Skins. No Bell, no Wheaton, no Ladarius Green, and no Bryant. Gonna be so pissed if we lose strictly because we let Brown beat us. This is what we signed Norman for. 



RetepAdam. said:


> In a bold move, the Seattle Seahawks have announced that they will officially end racism in the United States


:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Markus Wheaton out for the Monday night opener against the Skins. No Bell, no Wheaton, no Ladarius Green, and no Bryant. Gonna be so pissed if we lose strictly because we let Brown beat us. This is what we signed Norman for.


Redskins run defense still trash?

I'd imagine DeAngelo Williams is still capable of gashing you.

Plus, put me down for a pick-6 from Cousins.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Redskins run defense still trash?
> 
> I'd imagine DeAngelo Williams is still capable of gashing you.
> 
> Plus, put me down for a pick-6 from Cousins.


Jury is still out on our entire defensive line. The only guy we drafted (Ioannidis out of Temple) didn't even make the team. Not sure if Kendall Reyes will really make a difference or not and Galette's injury fucked over the plans they had of moving Trent Murphy to d-end. 

I'm a believer that RBs past 30 hit a wall at some point. Hoping it's this week for Williams. :lol

Cousins gonna prove all the doubters wrong this year. Just needs to beat a team over .500 at some point.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> In a bold move, the Seattle Seahawks have announced that they will officially end racism in the United States by having all players stand arm-in-arm for the national anthem tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...rlock-arms-stand-together-unity-season-opener


Bold move Cotton, only the second whitest city in the league after GB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

My soul is!!! My soul is burning!!! RAGING!!!

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO THEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT!!! WHAT!!!!!!

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO THEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Titans
Eagles
Chiefs
Bucs
Packers
Texans
Bills
Raiders
Jets
Seahawks
Colts
Giants
Cardinals
Steelers
Rams


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My regional games are Bills/Ravens and Packers/Jaguars at 1. I don't live anywhere near Jacksonville.  Really not too many good looking games today, honestly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Watch us lose to a shitty team week 1 again and still win 10 games


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Football everyone :woo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark:_* THE ROAD TO 8-8 BEGINS TODAY!!!!!! *_:mark:

Or 7-9. Or 6-10. Or 2-14. Whatever.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Get your fantasy lineups ready!

Chris Ivory - Out
Jamaal Charles - Out
Kendall Wright - Out
Tyler Eifert - Out
Buck Allen & Kenneth Dixon - Out
Jay Ajayi - Out

Keep your eyes on Terrance West & Rishard Matthews/Tajae Sharpe today because of the inactives. Got Spencer Ware starting in both leagues. (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I have high hopes for the Titans offense this year, a solid check down like Walker is what a young QB needs, and some RB's never hurt


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent start for the Bears. Get a takeaway and then score off that. Hope they keep it up. (Y)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Just when I started to lose hope, the RG3/Pryor combo and an Eagles PI penalty puts us back in it!!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dalton's gonna leave this game on a stretcher if the Jets front seven keeps it up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears caught a break with that Fuller drop.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WELCOME BACK :jordy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Offense made mistakes, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt since it's a still a one possession game and we've got a new team with a new coach & QB.

Defense, on the other hand, needs to step up their fucking game and stop letting Wentz walk all over them. That 2-minute drill by the Eagles was hard to watch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok this Packers/Jags game is _really_ good. (Y)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

RG3 has played good thus far today. Maybe he could have a resurrection in Cleveland.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Also Wentz has played good today as well for a guy who has barely played.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That safety tho... fpalm


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chargers think Keenan Allen may have torn his ACL today. Terrible news for a guy who just got a huge pay raise and a team that CAN'T stop getting injured.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Offense around RG3 has had him in a jam today, not his fault for Cleveland's poor offense this game.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

When ESPN's fantasy app is down on the first Sunday of the season :cornette:cornette:cornette


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good drive for the Eagles, and Wentz has had a solid showing so far in his NFL debut.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The lack of effort from this team right now is alarming. I mean I know we're gonna lose, but can we at least TRY to comeback a little bit? Just to keep up appearances and not leave Philly looking like a bunch of pussies?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watt & company have been giving Cutler the business in the 2nd half.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> The lack of effort from this team right now is alarming. I mean I know we're gonna lose, but can we at least TRY to comeback a little bit? Just to keep up appearances and not leave Philly looking like a bunch of pussies?


Looks like the case. If I'm a Browns fan I'm possibly expecting another 4-12 or 5-11 season, even though its only one game still.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Eagles defense could be pretty good this season, offense okay at best. Wentz might end up being a solid starting QB for them.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Uptown King said:


> Looks like the case. If I'm a Browns fan I'm possibly expecting another 4-12 or 5-11 season, even though its only one game still.


Hue knows that this is a marathon, not a sprint. Once he figures out the QB situation and fixes the O-line, things will improve. Obviously, nothing significant will happen this season. It'll be a miracle if we make 3rd place. Thank God for the Cavs and the Windians.



cleveland.com said:


> Browns chief strategy officer Paul DePodesta revealed in an interview with the team's radio partner at the start of camp that the club didn't believe Carson Wentz would be a top 20 quarterback in the NFL.
> 
> That's why they traded the No. 2 overall pick to the Eagles.












And so another long & painful Browns season has begun...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So many tight games! :woo


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jags almost upsetted GB, but still a good game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> So many tight games! :woo


Good opening week so far.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Definitely not the smoothest game for the Pack but lotta heart showed. 1-0 I'll take it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ANDY MOTHERFUCKIN DALTON


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

We've got overtime in KC! Might see the same in New Orleans too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Great comeback by the Chiefs. Overtime coming up in KC... :drose


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Rookie or not Carson Wentz today looked damn impressive for his first game in the regular season. He was so cool, and calm especially when their were times where a defensive player would get in his face, or a broken play he would stay within himself and know what to do in that moment. 2 TD's is great, he could of had another one if not of all the drops from the WR/TE core today. Game 1 in the books with a win, bring on Chicago!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Corey said:


> We've got overtime in KC! Might see the same in New Orleans too.


 :fuckthis Turned it off after smith threw the INT. *flips it back on*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, Oakland scores 22 points in the 4th quarter, goes for 2 and wins in New Orleans! Another big comeback.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad first game for the Texans. Osweiler looked solid, and the defense really stepped up in the 2nd half. There's still a lot of room for improvement on offense, as costly penalties halted some of our drives.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears o-line was shaky today especially in the 2nd half, but should improve as the season progresses. Alshon was great, hopefully he stays healthy. Still have questions about the D as they struggled to get pressure on the QB and gave up some big plays today. Not much else to say really, they lost to a better team on the road. Also LOL at the Chargers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Dak Prescott is looking like a 10 year vet right now. This is extremely impressive.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Del Rio has some balls man, going for the 2 pt conversion and the win. Just cut the penalties and fix the secondary and the Raiders will be damn good. Sean Smith played like absolute shit. D-Line actually played well and got some good pressure on Brees but he just doesn't get sacked and is one of the best at getting rid of the ball.

The Vikings might be this years version of last years Broncos. They might need a new kicker though. Looks like the media and fan heel turn on the Colts looks justified thus far.

Bengals feel like a 13-3, 14-2 team. Two of their road games come after a Thursday nighter and a bye week, so if they can actually win in Pittsburgh next, theyre in fantastic shape with all their home games and extra rest for a couple of their road games. I know Dalton was sacked 7 times but otherwise his numbers were great and it was against the Jets D.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Come on Cowboys we need touchdowns.

And what do you know our DB's are still garbage.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Bears o-line was shaky today especially in the 2nd half, but should improve as the season progresses. Alshon was great, hopefully he stays healthy. Still have questions about the D as they struggled to get pressure on the QB and gave up some big plays today. Not much else to say really, they lost to a better team on the road. Also LOL at the Chargers.


I hate that people are gonna look at the stat line and think Cutler played poorly. He actually played really well, all things considered. :hogan

Kevin White looked like trash. That OL is so bad too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> I hate that people are gonna look at the stat line and think Cutler played poorly. He actually played really well, all things considered. :hogan
> 
> Kevin White looked like trash. That OL is so bad too.


Yeah, the Cutler pick was on him as he basically just stopped running his route and Cutler threw right to a defender. He's got some work to do. And to be fair to the Bears o-line, the Texans d-line is pretty good. Line should do better in the future as they continue to gel and won't have to deal with linemen like JJ Watt and Whitney Mercilus every week. This also makes the Bears 0-4 all-time against the Texans. They knocked us out of the playoffs in '08 and then Cutler got injured in their game in '12, which started that tailspin that eventually knocked them out of the playoffs after staring 7-1 that year. Don't worry, we'll get 'em in 2020.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Even though they're our natural arch enemies, I'm hating the Cowboys a LOT less with Dak & Zeke. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't get Fox in my apartment and my CBS affiliate bitched out and won't play any of the late afternoon games. No more football for me until Patriots/Cardinals tonight.

How are these late games going, guys?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> I don't get Fox in my apartment and my CBS affiliate bitched out and won't play any of the late afternoon games. No more football for me until Patriots/Cardinals tonight.
> 
> How are these late games going, guys?


Could always stream a game. :shrug

That's something that has always annoyed me though, both CBS and Fox should show 2 games each.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Could always stream a game. :shrug
> 
> That's something that has always annoyed me though, both CBS and Fox should show 2 games each.


I have trouble finding reliable & legal streaming sites that don't bombard me with shitty popup ads and/or viruses every time I want to watch a fucking football game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice to see Victor Cruz catch a touchdown. I remember watching the game where he fucked his knee.



The Absolute said:


> How are these late games going, guys?


Giants/Cowboys has actually been very good. 20-19 Giants with 5 minutes to go.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao How do you feel about that finish in Dallas, @MrMister?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Williams, GO OUT OF BOUNDS YOU DUMBASS!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good game between the G-Men and Boys. Another tight one with Det-Indy, what a day for opening week in the NFL. With 3 more games to go, hopefully the same outcome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lions didn't Lion and Prater hit the game-winning kick to beat the Colts. With that, Bears find themselves early in the NFC North basement. It's dark and cold down here.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Lions didn't Lion and Prater hit the game-winning kick to beat the Colts. With that, Bears find themselves early in the NFC North basement. It's dark and cold down here.


Could get a win next week against the birds on MNF, maybe.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jimmy G seems to have the spirit of Tom Brady in him with that last scoring drive. See if he can keep this up for the rest of the game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If only that guy caught that pass on 1st down :no: you can't be dropping big passes when you got a guy who's in his first start. With that being said I like how Jimmy looks, hoping he uses his legs a little to get a first down or 2. I'm still expecting a loss though, can't see him playing this well the whole game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fuck off with a 15 yard penalty for a team celebrating.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was at Colts / Lions today. Luck and the offense looked outstanding in the second half, but damn, what a disappointing ending. Lucas Oil was absolutely LOUD today, probably louder than I've ever heard it. Not expecting much from this season, considering the defense is still garbage, but Luck looked elite.

And glad to see my dude Will Fuller beasting today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually a little surprised by this low score in Glendale right now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I have to buckle down and get a David Johnson jersey and I don't wear fucking jerseys. What a gift from the Football Gods.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Everyone who has David Johnson on their fantasy team is getting laid tonight.

*EDIT:* Larry Fitzgerald continues to prove why he is the ringless GOAT of the league.

*EDIT #2 TO AVOID DOUBLE POSTING:*
:lmao Bruce Arians pulling a Carolina and wasting all 3 timeouts before the 2 minute warning.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*BAD FG ATTEMPT BY THE CARDS!!!! PATS GONNA ESCAPE WITH THE W!!!!!* :mark:

*AMAZING* week of football so far, minus my Brownies continuing to do Browns things... :mj2

Totally makes up for the long, 7-month off-season we had to sit through.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The fuck is this? The Pats beat arguably the best all around team in the NFC on the road without Brady AND Gronk? Might as well just hand them the trophy now. :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mariota cost the Titans today. If he doesn't throw that interception on the screen the Titans win case closed. But he did. 

So for the last two years the Titans won their first games, and then went into suck mode. Here is hoping that trend reverses.

We held AP to nothing, it was our turnovers that gave the Vikings the game. 

I believe the Titans will rebound.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brady posting this on his Facebook :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> The fuck is this? The Pats beat arguably the best all around team in the NFC on the road without Brady AND Gronk? Might as well just hand them the trophy now. :lol


They are my favorite to win it all.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

No Gronk, no Brady, no Ninkovich, decimated OL, and we still win on the road. Rest of the league: bow down to your superiors.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Blair Walsh sucks dick kicking those fucking shanks


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bills lose 
Jets lose
Dolphins lose










Superbowl 51


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great divisional road win for the Giants. Dallas, especially Week 1 in Dallas, has been a house of horrors for the Giants dating back many years. They were 0-7 in Dallas in Week 1 lifetime. So, it is nice to put an end to that streak. Huge win for this team. Alot of new players, especially on defense, all trying to mesh into a new defense. Not a bad Week 1 result for them. They should only get better as the season progresses provided they stay healthy. Nice to see Cruz contribute again, too. It's been a long, hard road for him; these past two years.

OLine for the first half, perhaps even the first 3 quarters, were having a tough time run-blocking. Them getting it going in the 4th quarter was huge. Those blocks on the last drive of the game for our offense gave Jennings enough room to run for a few first downs and rundown the clock some. John Jerry, the weakest part of the line along with Marshall Newhouse; had a great pull block to spring Jennings loose for a big run on that last drive; forcing Dallas to use all 3 timeouts on that drive. Hopefully, the OLine gets better every week, too. Getting a win with so little production from Beckham, especially on the road, was kind of eye-opening, too. He opened things up for Cruz and Sterling Shepherd, though, who also scored a TD. Encouraging to see they can win with Beckham being keyed on so hard. 

Encouraging Week 1.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a result that is. no Brady, Gronk, Dion, Ninkovich and a few linemen and still came away with the win against one of the best teams on their home turf

Jimmy G played alright overall. first half was good, second half struggled a little but understandable considering. Edelman & Hogan killed it today, white receivers can get it done too haha


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Utterly depressing. Miss an XP and a 22 yard FG. Lose by 1. Holy fuck.

Revis looks washed.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Utterly depressing. Miss an XP and a 22 yard FG. Lose by 1. Holy fuck.
> 
> Revis looks washed.


Threw it away. Pass rush looked like the 85 Bears, secondary looked like the 15 Saints. Revis had a rough night, but so did everyone (except maybe Pryor) in that backfield. Williams was horrible after his pick, Green's TD came around because he went AWOL. Bengals just spammed the same WR Screen all game like an annoying Madden Online opponent, and we did nothing to adjust to it. Teams are going to be doing that to us all season if we don't wise up to it fast.

Obviously can't write off the season if we go 0-2, but it would be a very long way back from losing at home to a weakened Bengals (who we usually own at home) and an inferior Buffalo. Huge game on a short week...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

you guys get Sheldon back next week, and he's important to your pass rush and QB pressure, as good as Wilkerson is he can't do it all. Jets have enough about them to make the play off this year, Decker/Marshall is still one of the best WR duo's and Forte looked good too


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> you guys get Sheldon back next week, and he's important to your pass rush and QB pressure, as good as Wilkerson is he can't do it all. Jets have enough about them to make the play off this year, Decker/Marshall is still one of the best WR duo's and Forte looked good too


We got 7 sacks last night, pressure wasn't an issue... 

Getting Richardson back is a bonus, but unfortunately he can't play DB. That's where the major issue lies. Bengals didn't even have Eifert last night, and they still torched us all game long. It was a concern last season too, but you could put some of that down to a lack of pass rush. Certainly wasn't the case yesterday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No more Marvin Jones, Mohammad Sanu, Tyler Eifert out of commission, half of our team gutted, and still played around. 

Dalton almost thrown for 400 yards lol. Suck a dick haters.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> No more Marvin Jones, Mohammad Sanu, Tyler Eifert out of commission, half of our team gutted, and still played around.
> 
> Dalton almost thrown for 400 yards lol. Suck a dick haters.


Cincy isn't important enough to have any haters. In fact, fans of the teams who play them in important prime time games absolutely LOVE the Bengals.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Should the AFCE teams just pack it in already and give up? Even after Brady retires, NE will continue to dominate that division.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Cincy isn't important enough to have any haters. In fact, fans of the teams who play them in important prime time games absolutely LOVE the Bengals.


:lmao :lmao

Amazing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

JM said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Amazing.


:lol Seconded.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak was not terrible at all. He definitely wasn't why Dallas lost that game. gg NYG see you bastards in New Jersey.

Let's see what were other positives...good pass protection, WITTEN, um...ok that's about it. I want them to feed Morris. Fuck off Zeke until further notice (he did block pretty well actually).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao The arrogance being exuded by some of you is astounding. We're only one week into the fucking season and you're already sucking your own dicks off.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Amazing.


Hello JM.

I rarely see you "liked" a comment. I don't see what's so amazing? Just a run-of-the-mill regurgitated post. I saw you picked the Jets (lol) yesterday. I wonder who you're gonna pick next week. I'm dying to know :mark:.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

All watching the Jets/Bengals game did was make me further furious at our management for keeping Dick LeBeau as long as they did, because he made Steve McClendon completely worthless when a lot of us could tell the guy was an absolute beast.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE.



Cashmere said:


> Hello JM.
> 
> I rarely see you "liked" a comment. I don't see what's so amazing? Just a run-of-the-mill regurgitated post. I saw you picked the Jets (lol) yesterday. I wonder who you're gonna pick next week. I'm dying to know :mark:.


Hello Cashmere.

I did and I was damn close to being right. 

Didn't exactly see you throwing your hat in with some predictions so I'm not sure why you are speaking right now.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> We got 7 sacks last night, pressure wasn't an issue...
> 
> Getting Richardson back is a bonus, but unfortunately he can't play DB. That's where the major issue lies. Bengals didn't even have Eifert last night, and they still torched us all game long. It was a concern last season too, but you could put some of that down to a lack of pass rush. Certainly wasn't the case yesterday.


Dalton is tough as nails took 7 sacks and still threw for 300 yards. We are looking good this year imagine how good we will be with Eifert back.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm thinking Redskins beat the Steelers


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bengals gonna beat these bum Steelers


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is there room on the Steelers bandwagon for just Big Ben fans @JM?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:bigben :antonio

SEVENBURG @Stax Classic


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> I'm thinking Redskins beat the Steelers


I hope so!

I know there are a lot of other things to consider but pre-season we have more offensive yards, passing yards, first downs, and sacks than the Steelers do.

I have no problem admitting that the Steelers is probably the better overall team but HAIL TO THE REDSKINS! YOU LIKE THAAAAAT!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SovereignVA said:


> I know there are a lot of other things to consider but pre-season we have more offensive yards, passing yards, first downs, and sacks than the Steelers do.


lolpreseasonfootball.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good game so far, this opening week in the NFL has been rock solid with a lot of close games. Be awesome if get another nail bitter tonight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbf between injuries and boneheaded suspensions, Ben is missing Bell, Bryant, and Wheaton, and Ladaruis Green is a who the fuck knows at this point, there's people saying he may never play a down for us. Not that it should matter significantly, as Ben's been the kind of guy who can carry a team on his back for a long time now, but it's just kind of depressing as a fan. Especially in the cases of Bell/Bryant. Since you just want to see what this team is capable of and you're not.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That was a freaking awesome TD catch, and I thought the one from the Jags game yesterday was the craziest of week 1.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not interested in the second game though at all. Why couldn't Pats vs. Cardinals be the second MNF game and put Cowboys/Giants on SNF again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And this game is starting to get somewhat out of hand. Unless Washington scores here this could get ugly.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SHAZIER


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah this game could get ugly now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Redskins offense.......you're killing me.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

15 yard penalty for twerking :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:bigben :antonio

:bigben the first to EVER have 500 completions with 3 different receivers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I feel like not many people would have had as much career success with Heath Miller that Ben did.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And just like that we have a game again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Just need to eat some clock and get a FG here.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

These quick throws are fucking killing us and Cousins looked scared half the night. COME ON


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Fuckkkkk. You just can't even defend against that.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm sorry but Bellichick for once was a full for not keeping someone like Deangelo Williams. Imagine if he was on NE with their already loaded offense. Anyways looks like the Steelers are bound for a victory tonight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Williams looks so incredibly quick at his age. It's amazing.

Our defense fucking blows.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> I'm sorry but Bellichick for once was a full for not keeping someone like Deangelo Williams. Imagine if he was on NE with their already loaded offense. Anyways looks like the Steelers are bound for a victory tonight.


Bellichick? Wut?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Williams is saving my fantasy side and likely giving me a win


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The interesting thing about DeAngelo Williams, he's 33 years old but he spent a good time in Carolina splitting carries with Stewart (he was averaging like 10 carries a game his last 5 years), so he doesn't really have as many miles on him. Great investment, he's got the perfect role here, since Bell is a godlike talent, yet is about as reliable as whoever taught CM Punk how to sprawl. Here, he can start when Bell is out, spell him when he's banged up, be the actual starter if we need him to. It's good stuff.

Talking about 30+ year olds having 100 yard games reminds me of the time I went to Jerome Bettis' final 100 yard game. It was against Chicago during a blizzard and like the most fucking fun I've ever had. He plowed through Urlacher for a TD and that was just legendary.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JM said:


> Bellichick? Wut?


Lol sorry Bellecheck, or however you pronounce his last name.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well this game mostly blew, maybe Niners-Rams might be better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> Lol sorry Bellecheck, or however you pronounce his last name.


What does Bilicheck have to do with D-Will?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JM said:


> What does Bilicheck have to do with D-Will?


Thought I read a article on yahoo sports saying the Pats gave him a try and released him. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Washington being in the NFC least still gives them a opportunity to make the post season again, maybe. I know its only one week but this team still needs a lot of work. I expect the offense to get better possibly but they will be garbage on defense this season for sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> Thought I read a article on yahoo sports saying the Pats gave him a try and released him. I could be wrong though.


Not that I know of. They did snub him him in the 2006 draft though.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Let's go Niners! #BeatLA


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So will every time the 49ers play ESPN or some other sports network will show Kaepernick kneeling during the national anthem.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> So will every time the 49ers play ESPN or some other sports network will show Kaepernick kneeling during the national anthem.


They want to push him as a bad person so bad lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I still refuse to believe that Kap is worse than Blaine Garbage.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Godway said:


> I still refuse to believe that Kap is worse than Blaine Garbage.


If things do not work out in San Fran with Kap and RG3 in Cleveland, he could be destined for the Browns in the future.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775557140295680005
:sodone


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Rams looking into another 4-12 season. For sure Fisher has to get fired by the end of it, if he even makes it that long.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> Lol Rams looking into another 4-12 season. For sure Fisher has to get fired by the end of it, if he even makes it that long.


Rams haven't gone 4-12 since 1998. :meowth

They won the Super Bowl the next season.

Congratulations to Super Bowl winning QB Jared Goff. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aaron Donald. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Rams haven't gone 4-12 since 1998. :meowth
> 
> They won the Super Bowl the next season.
> 
> Congratulations to Super Bowl winning QB Jared Goff. :mark:


Lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm thinking starting next season they should just have one game for opening MNF week instead of two, unless its actual good west coast teams playing. Or just have Seattle play every year from now on for the second game until they become bad again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/kevin-harlans-play-by-play-radio-call-of-the-mnf-idiot-1786562558

Holy shit. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMMFAO that's genius


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"That was the most exciting thing to happen tonight." :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah wow, I can't recall an announcer burying a game like that on air before :lol 

He's a fucking a legend for this. That's like sports movie-level hilarity.

The Jeff Fisher is not amused face might be the best part.

No fans tried that shit during the Steelers game. Because James Harrison: Fan Killer was playing tonight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Have we mentioned that RGIII is on injured reserve already? Made of glass I tell ya. :lol

---------------

Yeah so the Redskins looked like the typical Redskins in primetime last night. Never fails. Blew it with loads of missed opportunities. Settled for field goals, missed tackles, got beat countless times on 3rd downs with nothing but quick slants. Brown and Williams looked absolutely UNSTOPPABLE and I've never seen someone beat Breeland that badly for an entire night. Cousins looked scared half the time, like the expectations were getting to him and he was afraid to let it loose and just play. Run defense was piss poor. Norman did nothing but talk and actually dropped a pick. Someone else dropped one too. At least Jackson looked quick and healthy and Matt Jones didn't fumble.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You laugh at the 1-0 Niners now, but the Cardinals shit the bed versus a Patriots team in the intensive care ward, and the Seahawks couldn't do anything vs a 4 win Miami team and Wilson is hurt...

... just remember where the Niners ended up the last time :kaep started the season on the bench :curry2

Gabbert is just holding the fort down, and the Packers are quaking in their playoff boots.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> So will every time the 49ers play ESPN or some other sports network will show Kaepernick kneeling during the national anthem.


Just do the national anthem before the players get on the field.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

RG3 is out for the year not like it matters anyway.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RG3's injury reminding me that the Summer of Cleveland is over.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Browns are cursed.

I'm just hoping Cowboys bounce back.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

This never gets old. :banderas

Hopefully Adams becomes more consistent catching passes.

Barely got out of Jacksonville with the win. It's probably a combination of the Jags getting better and the Packers offense being out of sync. I'm guessing it'll be a few more weeks until the offense gets into rhythm.

:antonio looked good in the win against the Redskins. 

It looks like I made the right choice in not stay up for the rams/49ers game.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Rams haven't gone 4-12 since 1998. :meowth
> 
> They won the Super Bowl the next season.
> 
> Congratulations to Super Bowl winning QB Jared Goff. :mark:


*It can't be Goff, it has to be someone that we would never expect.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Color Rush is official. WHO DEY!










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775683632094674944


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Diamond Taurus said:


> *It can't be Goff, it has to be someone that we would never expect.*


So who better than their former third-string QB, a guy who wasn't even on the active roster for Week 1 the year before? :cudi


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

All the color rush uni's here: http://www.si.com/nfl/photo/2016/09/13/nfl-color-rush-uniforms-jerseys-best-worst-rankings

REALLY like the Dolphins, Seahawks, Niners, Falcons, Chargers, Vikings, Giants, Steelers, and Saints.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> All the color rush uni's here: http://www.si.com/nfl/photo/2016/09/13/nfl-color-rush-uniforms-jerseys-best-worst-rankings
> 
> REALLY like the Dolphins, Seahawks, Niners, Falcons, Chargers, Vikings, Giants, Steelers, and Saints.


Certain teams like Oakland, Philly and Dallas look the same as their regular jerseys. Was expecting Oakland to be all black, Dallas to be all blue and Eagles all green.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> You laugh at the 1-0 Niners now, but the Cardinals shit the bed versus a Patriots team in the intensive care ward, and the Seahawks couldn't do anything vs a 4 win Miami team and Wilson is hurt...
> 
> ... just remember where the Niners ended up the last time :kaep started the season on the bench :curry2
> 
> Gabbert is just holding the fort down, and the Packers are quaking in their playoff boots.


Arizona still lost to a SB contending team that can win some games without Brady, they proved it before back in 2009. Also Seattle is still a contender too even though they played average against Miami, who maybe better this season. The 49ers beat a team that will most likely be bad or terrible, they still finishing towards the bottom with a bad record. Colins days might be numbered in San Fran after this season anyways.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Uptown King said:


> Certain teams like Oakland, Philly and Dallas look the same as their regular jerseys. Was expecting Oakland to be all black, Dallas to be all blue and Eagles all green.


Dallas in all navy has never happened I don't think. Cowboys have always had either white or silver pants.

All navy with the classic silver blue star helmet with silver numbers on the torso. No white.


Raiders same thing. All black with classic silver helmet and silver numbers. No white.

Of course to REALLY change the look you go all silver with blue/black contrasting numbers.


Really dig the Bengals look. Change it to that full time IMO.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Jeff Fisher is now third all-time for career losses and has a chance to break the record of 165 (Dan Reeves) this season.




Uptown King said:


> Certain teams like Oakland, Philly and Dallas look the same as their regular jerseys. Was expecting Oakland to be all black, Dallas to be all blue and Eagles all green.


It seems like some of these are just previous uniforms with a few tweaks.

For example:



Spoiler: size




























































Steelers and Ravens have the best color rush uniforms, everything else is either meh or terrible.

Lol at the Packers. Opted out last year when it wasn't mandatory then finds a way to barely alter their current uniform now that it's mandatory.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Rams suffer from an identity crisis like a few other teams. Who are they trying to be? I thought having a stout defense and a run first scheme like the Seahawks and Cardinals was gonna be their foundation. That's what you're supposed to do anyways. Try to copy your superiors in your division and make it into your own. The way Kevin Harlan poked fun of that game was embarrassing. Hopefully that light a fire in the Rams. But if a fire had to be lit to play like grown men, then something's wrong in the first place. Jeff Fisher needs to get a clue.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's pretty simple. The Rams don't have a QB. If you don't have a QB you're fucked. Sometimes you can have a QB and still be fucked, aka San Diego, but you have to at least have a QB. Sometimes you can get away with not having a QB like the 2000 Ravens, but in these cases you need an exceptional team.

So LA just needs a QB. Do you risk ruining Goff by playing him now? It's a tough call. David Carr was ruined by the Texans. He could've been a quality QB, but he got his brain beat to hell.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Rams are a shaken up team missing a guy who fell off the face of the Earth and hasn't contacted the team since last season in Tre Mason.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> Color Rush is official. WHO DEY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sweet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Those are sweet.


Disappointed they didn't include a white helmet though. It would've set them off.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Need to put this shitty losing streak against the Bills to rest. Us having Sheldon back in a front 7 that had 7 sacks last week is a bonus, as is the Bills being without Glenn and with Watkins nowhere near 100%. Hopefully we've finally wised up to the WR Screen after last week's debacle, otherwise Buffalo will be spamming it just as much as the Bengals did. 

Our Offense tends to shit the bed against them, difference to previous years is that we have Forte as a receiving threat out of the backfield to negate their pass rush and (hopefully) prevent Fitz forcing too many passes downfield. Last thing we want is a repeat of Week 17 last season.

Jets to squeak it 24-21...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

http://www.espn.com/blog/new-englan...ares-perspective-on-colin-kaepernicks-protest

Madden needs to upgrade Chris Long's awareness rating to 99. :bjpenn


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> Titans
> Eagles
> Chiefs
> Bucs
> ...


9-6 :draper2

Here's hoping to a better week 2!

Bills
Panthers
Cowboys
Steelers
Giants
Patriots
Texans
Lions
Ravens
Seahawks
Bucs
Jaguars
Raiders
Broncos
Packers
Eagles


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I need someone to tell me I'm not crazy. 

I'm gonna get ballsy and bench Todd Gurley this week in a bad matchup against Seattle after the dud performance against San Fran from that entire offense. Starting Spencer Ware and Carlos Hyde ahead of him. I _could_ put him in the flex spot, but I'm going with the trio of Brandon Marshall (vs. Buffalo), Amari Cooper (vs. Atlanta), and Willie Snead (vs. NYG) instead. Thoughts? Got Marvin Jones on the bench too and I feel like he's primed to break out any week.

I'm carrying 3 defenses this week. :lol Starting Baltimore against Cleveland in favor of both Denver and Minnesota.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.si.com/nfl/2016/09/15/los-angeles-rams-jeff-fisher-contract-extension



> Los Angeles Rams head coach Jeff Fisher is in line for a three-year contract extension, reports ESPN.com's John Clayton.
> 
> Clayton said on 710 ESPN Radio in Seattle that Fisher's extension would be finalized soon and would be announced along with a new deal for defensive tackle Michael Brockers.
> 
> ...


:dylan

The Rams aren't going anywhere under Fisher.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

6 straight seasons of his coached teams being .500 or worse. Hasn't won a playoff game since 2002. Gets an extension.

Makes sense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Corey said:


> I need someone to tell me I'm not crazy.
> 
> I'm gonna get ballsy and bench Todd Gurley this week in a bad matchup against Seattle after the dud performance against San Fran from that entire offense. Starting Spencer Ware and Carlos Hyde ahead of him. I _could_ put him in the flex spot, but I'm going with the trio of Brandon Marshall (vs. Buffalo), Amari Cooper (vs. Atlanta), and Willie Snead (vs. NYG) instead. Thoughts? Got Marvin Jones on the bench too and I feel like he's primed to break out any week.
> 
> I'm carrying 3 defenses this week. :lol Starting Baltimore against Cleveland in favor of both Denver and Minnesota.


Football can't be predicted. You may come out looking like a genius or a fool.

That said, I generally invoke a strict start my studs (first couple round players) against everyone policy but if you can convince yourself not to start your top guy for match up reasons who's to say otherwise.

There is zero justifiable reason to have 3 defenses btw. ever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> 9-6 :draper2
> 
> Here's hoping to a better week 2!
> 
> ...



You're gonna be wrong on that Broncos pick. Andrew "the Broncos killer" Luck gonna come through. :luck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LUCK said:


> You're gonna be wrong on that Broncos pick. Andrew "the Broncos killer" Luck gonna come through. :luck


That was actually the toughest game for me. I switched it twice before posting.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> I need someone to tell me I'm not crazy.
> 
> I'm gonna get ballsy and bench Todd Gurley this week in a bad matchup against Seattle after the dud performance against San Fran from that entire offense. Starting Spencer Ware and Carlos Hyde ahead of him. I _could_ put him in the flex spot, but I'm going with the trio of Brandon Marshall (vs. Buffalo), Amari Cooper (vs. Atlanta), and Willie Snead (vs. NYG) instead. Thoughts? Got Marvin Jones on the bench too and I feel like he's primed to break out any week.
> 
> I'm carrying 3 defenses this week. :lol Starting Baltimore against Cleveland in favor of both Denver and Minnesota.


Think Baltimore's Defense got ripped up by Josh McCown in this fixture last year iirc. Doubt lightning strikes twice, but you never know...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> That was actually the toughest game for me. I switched it twice before posting.


are you in a pick em or anything JIM? why dont you ever join our SURVIVOR league?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LUCK said:


> are you in a pick em or anything JIM? why dont you ever join our SURVIVOR league?


The last 2 years I was in it I forgot to enter by week 2. Just don't see the point anymore :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> You're gonna be wrong on that Broncos pick. Andrew "the Broncos killer" Luck gonna come through. :luck


Went back and looked cause this will be the first Peyton-less Broncos/Colts game since 1993.

The last Broncos/Colts game to not feature a QB drafted #1 or #2 overall by the Colts took place on October 22, 1978. :wtf2

Every game between the two has featured at least one QB drafted in the Top 10 overall.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know historically the way to get Revis has been burners: but Marquise Goodwin itorching Revis? I remember in 09 when Revis might have had the best single cover-corner year ever shutting down a list of all-pros and a few future HOFmers and the prime stretch of Revis was nasty. Now he is getting beat by Marquise Goodwin?

Edit: Rodgers-esque by Taylor on that play right there spinning around with the TD. Nice.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

When a player falls off a cliff when all they have is athleticism, they fall fast


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank god Marshall got through that injury scare. I already lost Keenan Allen for the year. He dropped a wide open ball though damn it...



JM said:


> Football can't be predicted. You may come out looking like a genius or a fool.
> 
> That said, I generally invoke a strict start my studs (first couple round players) against everyone policy but if you can convince yourself not to start your top guy for match up reasons who's to say otherwise.
> 
> There is zero justifiable reason to have 3 defenses btw. ever.


No I hear you, I just remember several times last year Gurley got the carries but couldn't do anything with them because the offense sucked. It would be a much easier decision if Spencer Ware wasn't RED HOT going back to last year and Carlos Hyde didn't exceed initial expectations.

I love streaming defenses.  I always try to carry two minimum and I went 3 this week so it's less that other people can grab. Plus I had no need for too many people on my bench. What's not justifiable is carrying more than one kicker though. That never made sense to me.



Rankles75 said:


> Think Baltimore's Defense got ripped up by Josh McCown in this fixture last year iirc. Doubt lightning strikes twice, but you never know...


Yeah I remember it. That was when the whole damn defense was injured though. :lol They looked strong last week so I'm gonna give em a shot.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> wasn't that in the shootout game, which was in 2013 and i think the year cowboys had the woat defense.
> 
> 
> in other news, titans hired mularkey, so they might have another first overall selection next year lel.


Lets look at the big picture here...


Titans will win at least 5 games....but the Rams will win less. Titans will legit get 2 of the top 5 picks. In a draft that is top heavy with talent the Titans are the real winners here. They finally have a GM who cares. 

I hate that this will be another lost season in Nashville, but big picture the Titans are set up nicely. Malarkey or not they will be real contenders.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I drafted Rodgers first a couple years ago, but benched him when :kaep was running wild to the Super Bowl :sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Forget about any of my fantasy dilemmas because I just made a HUGE trade.

I gave up:

Todd Gurley, Marvin Jones, and Derek Carr

In exchange for:

Antonio Brown & Lamar Miller

:woo :woo


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Forget about any of my fantasy dilemmas because I just made a HUGE trade.
> 
> I gave up:
> 
> ...


You should be arrested for that... 

I was happy to get David Johnson and Isaiah Crowell (makeweight) for Thomas Rawls, LeGarrette Blount and Pierre Garcon (picked up Jamison Crowder off waivers so Garcon's not really a loss). That one's got me well beaten though...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Why are the Jets never hungry? Because they make a meal of everything.

Life begins at Forte!

etc, etc... ?

Should have won by more but I'll take it. Aside from that wobble in the third Quarter, we never really looked in trouble. Forte was a beast
(thanks once again to the Bears for him and Marshall!), Fitz was sharp all night and the receivers owned Buffalo's secondary. Glad Marshall seems to be ok after that cheap shot, thought we were fucked there for a minute.

Glad we've got some extra prep time before the next game, because we have some serious work to do with our sorry-ass secondary. Huge Revis fan, and he's undoubtedly headed to the HoF, but if he continues to be a liability, he needs to ride the pine like anyone else would. We allowed two long TD passes to scrub WRs, I dread to think what Pittsburgh and Arizona will do to us if we don't sort our act out back there. 

Pass rush was a huge disappointment, considering last week's performance and the fact the Bills were without their LT. Never thought we'd lose the game, although allowing 31 points is unacceptable. Glad to finally end our 5 game losing streak against Buffalo and get off the mark for the season. On to
KC...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Huge win. If we can win 3 of the next 5 brutal games we'll be set. Loving Enunwa, he's a nightmare for teams match up with, especially with the attention on Marshall and Decker. Offense looking a lot more complete with him and Forte contributing. The secondary is probably going to kill us - I do not look forward to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

(The following post is all in good fun between fans.)

As the sole Buccaneer fan on the Forum (That I know of), let me tell you Cards fans a tale:

It's a tale about a teamsick and tired of losing every year, with its fans hoping, praying, BEGGING for a savior to come!

AND LO, IN TWO THOUSAND AND FIFTEEN, LORD JAMEIS DESCENDED UPON THE SHORES OF TAMPA BAY TO REBUILD WHAT HAD BEEN LONG BROKEN!










He did not, however, come alone...for though the offense struggled, many key pieces were added. Charles Simms...Kwon Alexander...Vernon Heargraves...Mike Evans...even still, HE is the crown jewel!

You wanna know what it FEELS LIKE, Cardinals fans?? YOU WANT TO KNOW how much we want to win??










You WISH Carson Palmer had this kind of fire in his belly! 

Let me break it down for you: Two things are going to happen tomorrow...first, we are going into your house, loud and noisy and with the rest of the league doubting us...and second? We're leaving TWO AND 0 and we'll have opened the season consecutive road wins for the first time in franchise history!

Don't expect an easy win, birdies! We're coming for ya. :heyman3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

NFL actually made this corny trailer of the Bengals vs Steelers. At least they did the right thing and make the Bengals the heroes in this story.






Lol at some people portraying the Steelers as this unstoppable force btw. They're the same thing as last year. They blasted the fucking Redskins. What an accomplishment :done


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

^ Steelers did come close to going to the AFC Championship game a season ago so they are a good football team, especially when healthy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Steelers/Pats/Peyton Mannings are the most consistently successful franchisees since the year 2000. The Bengals aren't even in the top 10. 

Steelers would have won the SB last year if healthy, and I think they would have done it easily, in dominating fashion, too. And I didn't even think they were THAT good of a team, the league was just bad last year. 

I'd like to know how the Bengals are the "heroes" of any story considering they lead the league in scumbags employed. But whatever, we don't care about regular season games with the Bengals, since we already know what will happen if they make it to the playoffs against us.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> The Steelers/Pats/Peyton Mannings are the most consistently successful franchisees since the year 2000. The Bengals aren't even in the top 10.
> 
> Steelers would have won the SB last year if healthy, and I think they would have done it easily, in dominating fashion, too. And I didn't even think they were THAT good of a team, the league was just bad last year.
> 
> I'd like to know how the Bengals are the "heroes" of any story considering they lead the league in scumbags employed. But whatever, we don't care about regular season games with the Bengals, since we already know what will happen if they make it to the playoffs against us.


Bengals are the scumbags now? Kimo Von Oelhoffen, Hines Ward, Mike Mitchell, Ryan Shazier? We're the scumbags though. Yes. Yes.

Not surprised though. That's what Steelers fans' do. Whenever they feel scared and intimidated, time to reminisce about the past. And stop with the SB bullshit. Steelers didn't show us jack shit. We gave y'all the win on top of that ****** Joey Porter instigating Pacman. That's what happened. They had no business winning that Wild Card game. I really hope you're being sarcastic / trolling. 

And now we got Dalton back. We're gonna beat your ass like we did at that dump of a stadium like last year and the refs tomorrow.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Bengals are the scumbags now? Kimo Von Oelhoffen, Hines Ward, Mike Mitchell, Ryan Shazier? We're the scumbags though. Yes. Yes.
> 
> Not surprised though. That's what Steelers fans' do. Whenever they feel scared and intimidated, time to reminisce about the past. And stop with the SB bullshit. Steelers didn't show us jack shit. We gave y'all the win on top of that ****** Joey Porter instigating Pacman. That's what happened. They had no business winning that Wild Card game. I really hope you're being sarcastic / trolling.
> 
> And now we got Dalton back. We're gonna beat your ass like we did at that dump of a stadium like last year and the refs tomorrow.


*Trolling ^*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *Trolling ^*


:lmao it's so true. Bengals fans see us in their dreams.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Definitely gonna watch the Bengals/Steelers game tomorrow. They usually always have good contests against one another, including the playoff one too. Will be fun watching games tomorrow and not have to worry about the Bears crapping the bed. They'll get to do that Monday night. :cutler


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Godway said:


> :lmao it's so true. Bengals fans see us in their dreams.


*When LeVeon Bell isn't getting his knees blown out by some Bengals player, then he is certainly the most well rounded RB in the game today. Antonio Brown is the best WR in the league, we'll let AJ Green fight over second place with the rest of those at their position. Ben Roethlisberger is simply a better QB and game manager than Dalton. Those Cincinnati fans should know this already. He was the guy who came back only to beat them after being carted off the field and beat the "Bungles" in their litter box of stadium. Only pieces of shit throw trash at someone being carted off the field. Thus, the litter box reference. This is Steeler Nation. *


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> *When LeVeon Bell isn't getting his knees blown out by some Bengals player, then he is certainly the most well rounded RB in the game today.*


*

I think you're mistaken again. We don't need to take out opposing players and rely on the 12th man to get an edge. We actually have talent on our team.



blackholeson said:



Antonio Brown is the best WR in the league, we'll let AJ Green fight over second place with the rest of those at their position.

Click to expand...

A.J. Green doesn't need to twerk and dance like a fucking chick to get attention. That's the difference.



blackholeson said:



Only pieces of shit throw trash at someone being carted off the field. Thus, the litter box reference.

Click to expand...

I don't know what goes down in Pittsburgh, but we frown upon rapist around these parts.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If there's any animosity left between these Cincy and Pittsburgh after that epic playoff match (and I suspect that there is), tomorrow's game should be a real slobberknocker. I'm almost disappointed that this first one is so early on the schedule.

The battle for 3rd place in the North begins tomorrow. Old Man McCown will be starting for us. I can already smell that familiar stench called defeat. :mj2

Nevertheless, I'll pray for a miraculous W. Go Browns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Also got Skins/Cowboys and Packers/Vikings tomorrow too. Lot of rivalry games, should be fun.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> I think you're mistaken again. We don't need to take out opposing players and rely on the 12th man to get an edge. We actually have talent on our team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are you seriously trolling? Both hits on Bell that took him out of two separate seasons were by Bengals players. The Brown hit in the post season game was as dirty as it gets. What in the hell does the 12th man have anything to do with what I said? 

Antonio Brown is the best WR in the NFL hands down. No arguments need to be made. AJ Green can fight over second place with the rest of those at the position. 

Rapists? Are you a judge and jury now? You are as ignorant as I assumed.*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Definitely gonna watch the Bengals/Steelers game tomorrow. They usually always have good contests against one another, including the playoff one too. Will be fun watching games tomorrow and not have to worry about the Bears crapping the bed. They'll get to do that Monday night. :cutler


There is a silver lining though, people will be too caught up in the Eagles' national anthem demonstration to notice.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *Are you seriously trolling? Both hits on Bell that took him out of two separate seasons were by Bengals players. The Brown hit in the post season game was as dirty as it gets. What in the hell does the 12th man have anything to do with what I said?
> 
> Antonio Brown is the best WR in the NFL hands down. No arguments need to be made. AJ Green can fight over second place with the rest of those at the position.
> 
> Rapists? Are you a judge and jury now? You are as ignorant as I assumed.*


"we look down on rapists" :lol But apparently don't look down on men who beat strippers then have guys in their entourage attempt to murder a man for restraining him from beating on a stripper, paralyzing him in the process. That's okay. But Joey Porter is a "******" for antagonizing this man, who should not only be banned from the NFL, but should be rotting in a jail cell right now like the piece of fucking shit that he is. 

Ben put himself in a dumb situation with drunk college girls, there's plenty of reason to believe sex was consensual, though stupid on his part irregardless. Referring to him as a "rapist" is just dumb troll shit. 

I don't really understand 12th man either :lol Steelers have one of the deepest offenses in the league. The D is still in a rebuilding phase, but it's solid enough most of the time. If you have a really great offense, you mostly just need an aggressive/turnover-forcing D as opposed to a truly dominant one, and you can get pretty far on that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

IF YOU WANT A FUCKING FIGHT! YOU GOT A FUCKING FIGHT! LET'S DO THIS SHIT! 






WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS!!! 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!​


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Lets Go Texans!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

We actually HAVE to beat the Cowboys


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat opening drive by my Brownies. :banderas

A sign of things to come with Hue in charge? I hope so.

EDIT: DAT 85-YARD TD RUN BY THE CROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
EDIT 2: DAT PICK BY HADEN!!!! WHO THE FUCK IS THIS TEAM WEARING BROWNS UNIFORMS RIGHT NOW???!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow, Browns already more points in the second quarter than all of last week. And Redskins already down 10-0, Dallas looking sharp so far, but it is the Boys so anything can happen.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

What a wild first quarter! Hope the rest of this one is just as great. Offense needs to keep the heat on and defense has to keep coming through with those epic stops.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What the fuck is happening with the Ravens defense? :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Everyone just seemed to run out of steam towards the end of the second quarter and let the Ravens do their thing. I'm nervous, but not worried. We just need to recharge and keep that energy up to stop a Ravens comeback. No matter what happens, I'm impressed with what I've seen so far.

EDIT: Baltimore makes it a one point game. I knew that first quarter was too good to be true. :mj2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cowboys/Skins game has been fairly good so far. Cousins hasn't been that good but looked good on that scoring drive.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Patriots will be 4-0 it looks like when Brady comes back week 5. Do not see them losing in the next couple weeks, especially in week 4 against the Bills who will likely be winless still.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Redskins defense basically drafted Josh Norman and said "Fuck it"


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> Patriots will be 4-0 it looks like when Brady comes back week 5. Do not see them losing in the next couple weeks, especially in week 4 against the Bills who will likely be winless still.


Spoke too soon? Who's 3rd string?

Maybe I spoke too soon, watch Jacoby be the next Russ Wilson, and everyone goes :eyeroll: at the Patriots


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

THE BALLS OF STEEL ON MCCOWN!!! TAKING ALL THOSE BAD HITS AND *STILL *FINDING THE INTESTINAL FORTITUDE TO THROW BOMBS!!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> Spoke too soon? Who's 3rd string?
> 
> Maybe I spoke too soon, watch Jacoby be the next Russ Wilson, and everyone goes :eyeroll: at the Patriots


Still I see them possibly beating the Texans and Bills the next couple weeks if Jimmy G cannot go.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Redskins defense basically drafted Josh Norman and said "Fuck it"


Dumb or them not having Norman play the opposing teams best WR. Dallas possibly wouldn't of have an extra 7 points on the board if that was the case, this proably be a 23-13 game right now. However the Skins defense in general is bad so score still might be the same.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That makes 20 unanswered points by the Ravens. Unacceptable. Offense needs to turn the fuck up RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Dumb or them not having Norman play the opposing teams best WR. Dallas possibly wouldn't of have an extra 7 points on the board if that was the case, this proably be a 23-13 game right now. However the Skins defense in general is bad so score still might be the same.


100% agreed.

I feel like what happened just now was the Redskins/Cowboys version of the Butler interception :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And Cousins cost the Skins possible 7 points.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Prescott is going to be a star, I know this is against the Skins defense but still he has potential to be a elite level guy. Dallas could have a modern day Aikman, Emmitt and Irvin in Prescott, Elliott and Bryant. I really see them dominating this division for years to come off offense alone.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Best DB's should be used on lesser WR's with best WR's double teamed :draper2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cowboys score again. Alfred Morris to add insult to injury.

Nice back & forth game though.

Cousins, we need the drive of your life right now.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Alfred Morris with the FU touchdown to Washington. If the Skins do not score a touchdown this drive, unless its another Cowboys fuckery at the end, I see a W for the Boys this game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> That makes 20 unanswered points by the Ravens. Unacceptable. Offense needs to turn the fuck up RIGHT NOW!!!!


Not surprised, I foresaw a Alabama like comeback by the Ravens, especially since they are playing the brownies of all teams.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Game on the line here, heck of a Boys/Skins game as always.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I think that's it for us....

Cowboys played some nice Football though, not gonna lie


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And the Boys will win this game unless for fuckery. Skins at 0-2 now, not looking good at all. And play another divisional rival next week on the road against the Giants, that could be 0-3. Season could potentially be over already before it really even started.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Even though they lost last week against the Giants, I see Dallas taking the NFC East this season. Its possible they could end up 10-6 or even 11-5. Giants of course still have a chance and Eagles could even end up doing something but Washington seems dead in the water already.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe not, it's a stretch but they might be able to pull off one more touchdown.

Even if not, this game is dramatic.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow New England almost blew a 31-3 lead against Miami, maybe they might lose just a game before Brady comes back.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Maybe not, it's a stretch but they might be able to pull off one more touchdown.
> 
> *Even if not, this game is dramatic.*




Agreed. As a fan of neither team I'm just happy we got another good game between these two, and drama is the only way a classic rival game should end.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And Washington officially screws themselves a possible comeback win, this is officially over.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Costly penalties? Inconsistent offense? Mediocre special teams? Injuries? Shitty calls/no-calls by the refs? Not making the right plays down the stretch? Starting games well, but choking in the end? THAT'S the Browns team I remember. I don't know who the fuck that competent team I saw in the first quarter was.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww fuck, terrible season for us so far.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Redskins did not play smart and gave this game away just as Dallas took it from them. I see a 6-10 or 7-9 season for the Skins.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Uptown King said:


> Not surprised, I foresaw a Alabama like comeback by the Ravens, especially since they are playing the brownies of all teams.


If I'm being completely honest, the refs totally fucked us in the end with that bullshit taunting call on Coleman. But whatever. Just another Sunday being a Browns fan.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

49ers played Carolina tough today, surprised. Maybe the 49ers will do a little something this season, or just early season rust for Carolina. Either way Niners could get a upset here.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> If I'm being completely honest, the refs totally fucked us in the end with that bullshit taunting call on Coleman. But whatever. Just another Sunday being a Browns fan.


Still cannot excuse a 20-2 blown lead, but damn man I feel bad for you Browns fans. You shouldn't be too upset as this should be the norm by now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Uptown King said:


> Still cannot excuse a 20-2 blown lead, but damn man I feel bad for you Browns fans. You shouldn't be too upset as this should be the norm by now.


Yeah I'm not saying we didn't do enough. We obviously made a lot of shithead mistakes, but we CLEARLY would have had a shot at winning if it weren't for that imaginary penalty on Coleman. The League imposed their assholery on us once again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> Yeah I'm not saying we didn't do enough. We obviously made a lot of shithead mistakes, but we CLEARLY would have had a shot at winning if it weren't for that imaginary penalty on Coleman. The League imposed their assholery on us once again.


You guys play Miami next week so they could be a win, battle of the winless.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

One of these years the refs will stop screwing over the Bengals. Hopefully. Maybe. 

Ah fuck it. Can't be that mad. Numbed to it now.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

With the Patriots nearly blowing a big lead against Miami I can see the Texans possibly getting a win at home this Thursday night. Be a short week for both teams but Pats beat up and Texans are at home. However still wouldn't be surprised if they win cause like others have been saying its New England and it seems they can possibly win regular season games with anyone at starting QB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Only right thing the Skins did was not give Cosuins a long term contract :sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Redskins suck and it's pretty much solely on Cousins today. He missed several open throws and made some really shitty ones that were picked or should've been. Plenty of opportunities to win. The defense wasn't great early on but Kerrigan & Murphy were playing like men possessed trying to track down Prescott. 

Dak's looking really good for them and Morris is looking to be a quality cheap pickup.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Uptown King said:


> You guys play Miami next week so they could be a win, battle of the winless.


Yup. Followed by Captain Kirk the following week. Those are two winnable games and we NEED to win those if we want to claim 3rd place in the North this year. The schedule's only gonna get tougher from week 5 and onward.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kobe3 Third in the North, you'll be lucky to be picking outside the top 3. You have 3 11 win teams in your division.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> :kobe3 Third in the North, you'll be lucky to be picking outside the top 3. You have 3 11 win teams in your division.


I was counting on the Ravens not being 100% coming off of their injury-riddled season last year. There's still hope. Baltimore didn't really have a stellar outing today. That game wasn't really a Ravens win; it was more of a Browns loss.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> One of these years the refs will stop screwing over the Bengals. Hopefully. Maybe.
> 
> Ah fuck it. Can't be that mad. Numbed to it now.


rofl was waiting for the excuses. Better troll next time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Baltimore is just getting back in the groove of things with all the new faces back from injury/offseason additions. Still think they're a possible Wild Card team assuming they can stay healthy and get their run game figured out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pitta has had one HELL of a resurgence after like 3 years on the shelf. Baltimore seems intent on another season full of ridiculously close games.

Gotta double up on blood pressure meds :mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

DAK!

First W on the board :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Beckham, Cruz, and Donnell each had a couple of drops, and Beckham and Donnell in particular dropped sure-fire TDs in the endzone, which would have made this one a laugher. Shit happens, though. Cruz redeemed himself with a game saving 30-something yard catch in which he snatched the ball out of the CB's hands and got tackled at the 1 on the last drive of the game, setting up a chip-shot FG to win it.

The defense played a great game. They held Brees to 263 yards and only 1 TD. Saints also couldn't run the ball and after a couple of early attempts, completely abandoned trying to run it up the middle thanks to Robert Hankins and Snacks Harrison. What a DT combo. The Giants led all the way throughout the game thanks to the defense. Landon Collins looks like a different player out there compared to last year (literally and figuratively, as its very obvious he dropped some weight and is much quicker now). He even made a comment after the game that "the 2016 version of myself is laughing at the 2015 version of myself." Interesting.

They have some things to clean up (mostly the O, which is mostly stupid things like dropped passes, but Beckham & co. aren't going to be dropping 2-3 passes each every week), but so far, so good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WTF is SEA's problem with the Rams? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked Arizona to advance in the survivor league, and they're kicking the crap out of Tampa Bay. :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Since 2014, SEA has 13 losses, 4 to the Rams...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> Bengals are the scumbags now? Kimo Von Oelhoffen, Hines Ward, Mike Mitchell, Ryan Shazier? We're the scumbags though. Yes. Yes.
> 
> Not surprised though. That's what Steelers fans' do. Whenever they feel scared and intimidated, time to reminisce about the past. And stop with the SB bullshit. Steelers didn't show us jack shit. We gave y'all the win on top of that ****** Joey Porter instigating Pacman. That's what happened. They had no business winning that Wild Card game. I really hope you're being sarcastic / trolling.
> 
> And now we got Dalton back. We're gonna beat your ass like we did at that dump of a stadium like last year and the refs tomorrow.


Scared or intimidated? :lmao

It's hilarious truly. You Bengal fans desperately want to be the new Ravens for the Steelers but in reality we have never and will never sweat you. You are nothing like the rivalry we have with the Ravens and probably never will be. The Ravens are the cousins we hate and the Bengals are well, a little brother desperately trying to be heard. Still trying. You want us to hate seeing you pop up on our schedule but we all relish in it. We love seeing the Bengals. We hate the Ravens. We barely know the Bengals exist.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

JM said:


> Scared or intimidated? :lmao
> 
> It's hilarious truly. You Bengal fans desperately want to be the new Ravens for the Steelers but in reality we have never and will never sweat you. You are nothing like the rivalry we have with the Ravens and probably never will be. The Ravens are the cousins we hate and the Bengals are well, a little brother desperately trying to be heard. Still trying. You want us to hate seeing you pop up on our schedule but we all relish in it. We love seeing the Bengals. We hate the Ravens. We barely know the Bengals exist.


Damn thats savage


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> rofl was waiting for the excuses. Better troll next time.


What the fuck are you even talking about. Look:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777615218276864000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777605462330077185
Boyd's knee was down. That just reinforced my point.



JM said:


> Scared or intimidated? :lmao
> 
> It's hilarious truly. You Bengal fans desperately want to be the new Ravens for the Steelers but in reality we have never and will never sweat you. You are nothing like the rivalry we have with the Ravens and probably never will be. The Ravens are the cousins we hate and the Bengals are well, a little brother desperately trying to be heard. Still trying. You want us to hate seeing you pop up on our schedule but we all relish in it. We love seeing the Bengals. We hate the Ravens. We barely know the Bengals exist.


Of course you hate the Ravens you dipshit. Steelers can't beat them. Ravens haven't beaten us going on 4 years lol. So I don't see the point your trying to make. I give you time to think about it. It usually takes Steelers fans awhile to think.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I benched Denver's defense in favor of Baltimore. Baltimore actually did well... but OMG DENVERRRR. :cry


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Excuse me @JM, what are the Browns then?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Colts had a chance, but the Broncos defense reminded us why they're the Broncos fucking defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Excuse me @JM, what are the Browns then?


Was wondering that too lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Rams beat Seahawks?...wow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> Of course you hate the Ravens you dipshit. Steelers can't beat them. Ravens haven't beaten us going on 4 years lol. So I don't see the point your trying to make. I give you time to think about it. It usually takes Steelers fans awhile to think.


They beat us in the playoffs for the first time 2 years ago and now suddenly it's "Steelers can't beat them"? Well ok. 

The point is you are trying to paint some fictional world where the Steelers have a star next to this game on the calendar when in reality the Bengals are just another team and this is just another week. You guys have that little brother chip on your shoulder thing down perfectly though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> Since 2014, SEA has 13 losses, 4 to the Rams...


Seems they are the Hawks weakness. Seriously they had no business losing to a team their division rival beat a week ago. Especially when they put up 28 points and held the Rams to none. How the 49ers put up 28 on the Rams defense and Seattle could only put up 3 lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Raiders couldn't comeback this week. I'm still not convinced they are a playoff team just yet, but still early in the season so we will see.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Watching the high lights the Rams defense came to play today, even though the offense still did not. Dono why the defense wasn't like this last Monday night in San Fran.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think JIM/steeler fans hate the ravens because they actually poise a threat in the division, rather than the team that everyone wants to play in the playoffs.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Raiders couldn't comeback this week. I'm still not convinced they are a playoff team just yet, but still early in the season so we will see.


Yeah their defense is iffy as shit so far.

On the flipside, Denver takes care of its business once again and Von Miller shows us he's still pretty damn hungry after that ring/MVP/pay raise. Gonna be a fun DPOTY race between he and Watt unless someone else steps up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Still the Bungles if they can't win in the playoffs. Gotta sit at the kids table of the AFC North.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Watching the high lights the Rams defense came to play today, even though the offense still did not. Dono why the defense wasn't like this last Monday night in San Fran.


:draper2

One week they play like crap and then the next week they can hold their own against the Seahawks. Next week they play Tampa and against them it always comes down to a FG.

The front office better not be thinking this win gives Fisher a contract extension :marvin


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Now the NFL can continue to milk this story when Burfict and Bell come back respectfully with this #kneegate controversy. The narrative stays intacted. Steelers good at football. Bengals bad at football. This league is so manufactured. Fuck this shit yo lmao!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I was hoping Burfect and Porter would have a backstage altercation really


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LUCK said:


> I think JIM/steeler fans hate the ravens because they actually poise a threat in the division, rather than the team that everyone wants to play in the playoffs.


Bingo.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Bubba Chuck said:


> :draper2
> 
> One week they play like crap and then the next week they can hold their own against the Seahawks. Next week they play Tampa and against them it always comes down to a FG.
> 
> The front office better not be thinking this win gives Fisher a contract extension :marvin


Next week they might lose 41-5 to Tampa Bay lol. Who knows but Fisher should be let go after this season unless they either make the playoffs by miracle or show any real promise in the future.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Yeah their defense is iffy as shit so far.
> 
> On the flipside, Denver takes care of its business once again and Von Miller shows us he's still pretty damn hungry after that ring/MVP/pay raise. Gonna be a fun DPOTY race between he and Watt unless someone else steps up.


Denver's defense so far early into the season hasn't missed a beat from last season. Miller I would even consider for league MVP if he keeps this up as well as DPOTY.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rodgers bout to christen US Bank Stadium by opening up a can of whoop-ass on the Vikings.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Pray for Jimmy G guys


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

All 7 Packers receivers are active. Full throttle, no run plays. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> Rodgers bout to christen US Bank Stadium by opening up a can of whoop-ass on the Vikings.


Would love to see another great Rodgers performance, however would like a close game too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow Vikings blew a possible fumble recovery and touchdown.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about. Look:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777615218276864000
> ...


Why didn't they score on the two plays before it? Did Dansby getting away with obvious PI when he shoved AB down right in front of a fucking ref stop the Steelers from scoring a TD on that drive? Cry more. The Bengals did what they do against good teams, choke. Give them the TD there, who gives a fuck? They still lose the game. Steelers just ate clock most of the fourth quarter. If the Bengals tightened it up earlier, they'd just drive down the field and score another TD. Because that's trafficking in what ifs and I can do it too. 



LUCK said:


> I think JIM/steeler fans hate the ravens because they actually poise a threat in the division, rather than the team that everyone wants to play in the playoffs.


I don't hate the Ravens at all, and lots of people in Pittsburgh don't. Ravens/Steelers has become a Pirates/Cardinals type rivalry. Like we "hate" them because they always play us ridiculously hard and vice versa, are generally the main threat of the division, but the games are always fun and hard hitting, and the fanbases generally treat each other with respect. I've been to Steelers/Ravens games in both Pittsburgh and Baltimore, and it's surprisingly tame between the fans, though I don't know how the media portrays it.

Steelers/Bengals appears to have heat because Bengals fans are typically loudmouth imbeciles who immediately become arrogant if they win a game, or become crybaby whiners when they lose a game. Where most of us just don't have the energy for that type of shit anymore, since just speaking for my lifetime, I've seen us go to four SBs and win two. It's not going to change my Monday if they win/lose.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Newman keeping the drive alive. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rodgers almost always gets defenses with the roll out and on the run passes, man is too quick and good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Uptown King said:


> Wow Vikings blew a possible fumble recovery and touchdown.


Make that 2, that one would have been converted by the offense.

Can we get our first offensive TD in 11 quarters?

EDIT: Do you believe in miracles??? YEEEES!!! There's the end zone! 12 quarters in, and we found it. First TD since week 17 vs GB.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers' offense is struggling getting anything going. Outside of that PI call they haven't done much.

Damarious Randall needs to step up, can't have Diggs beating him all night.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cowboys vs. Bears next SNF, jeez how the Bears get any primetime games this season lol. Might be another W for the Boys.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hopefully this stays a tight game in the second half. I expect the Packers offense to get some kind of offensive flow going, they do have the baddest man on the planet at the helm.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bengals were screwed by the refs, starting to wonder if the NFL is rigged...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, Broncos announced Demarcus Ware has a fractured ulna (which is a bone in the forearm). No idea what the time table is for a return.

EDIT: I think this is the same type of injury Thomas Davis had going into the Super Bowl.



Uptown King said:


> Cowboys vs. Bears next SNF, jeez how the Bears get any primetime games this season lol. Might be another W for the Boys.


Yeah forreal though. I'm looking at these prime time games the next couple weeks and I'm really not that excited about many of them.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Damn, Broncos announced Demarcus Ware has a fractured ulna (which is a bone in the forearm). No idea what the time table is for a return.
> 
> 
> Yeah forreal though. I'm looking at these prime time games the next couple weeks and I'm really not that excited about many of them.


Yeah NFL should start doing the flexible schedule system early into the season, like after week 1 lol. What are the next SNF games after next week?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Minnesota with these loose balls. :lmao



Uptown King said:


> Yeah NFL should start doing the flexible schedule system early into the season, like after week 1 lol. What are the next SNF games after next week?


Steelers/Chiefs and Giants/Packers. Not bad choices by any means, but Monday nighters are Saints/Falcons, Giants/Vikings, and Panthers/Bucs after this random choice of Bears/Eagles. Kinda meh imo.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jesus another fumble recovery Minnesota cannot get, that's 3 this game so far. Cannot keep giving Rodgers and this offense multiple chances. Between this and penalties I can see this coming back to possibly bite the Vikes later in the game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL Vikings can't recover a fumble to save their lives.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Minnesota with these loose balls. :lmao
> 
> 
> Steelers/Chiefs and Giants/Packers. Not bad choices by any means, but Monday nighters are Saints/Falcons, Giants/Vikings, and Panthers/Bucs after this random choice of Bears/Eagles. Kinda meh imo.


Actually all those games can be solid or good, especially since you have a couple divisional rival games which are mostly always tight games. Yeah Eagles/Bears should of been a afternoon game on FOX lol. Should of had Colts/Broncos on MNF this week.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well atleast the Vikings defense is good enough overall to keep them in this game. Offense needs to start scoring points, should try and get AP's running ability into this game. A good one nevertheless so far with these two rivals.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

McCarthy costing me Mason Crosby fantasy points. :no:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well my idea of getting AP more involved may be gone for the game. This would be hugh if Minnesota lost him.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

A lot of injuries today in the league. Feel bad for AP as he seems to cannot stay healthy at all.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mra22 said:


> Bengals were screwed by the refs, starting to wonder if the NFL is rigged...


Ayesha, is that you? I thought you disappeared after the Finals.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If Minnesota does hold on to win this game it be a moral victory. First Teddy Bridgewater now AP, season looks like its going to be very long for the Vikings. Defense will have to win most of these games for them it seems.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Randall :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

DIGGS :done


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice throw by Bradford and solid scoring drive. Hasn't played a bad game for a guy who is learning a new system on a new team, and with no running game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Even in Minnesota it seems Bradford doesn't have good pass protection, wonder if he ever will in his career.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter if AP is out, Diggs is eating Randall's lunch.

On the previous possession I would've felt better about going for it on 4th down if they passed instead running it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel like James Starks has been the backup in Green Bay for 10 years now. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jordy with that catch!


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

James Starks is a solid backup, he'll never challenge for the starting role, but still solid none the less.

JORDY :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Minnesota with almost another takeaway. They really blowing it on D with missed takeaways tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jesus Minnesota with worlds biggest gap hole on defense and discount double check scores. Now have a game again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That late hit by Minnesota after the score lol. Even though it was un sportsman like conduct that is how you suppose to defend your team mate.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Hopefully that drive fires up the offense and they can build upon it before it's too late.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Bengals were screwed by the refs


Can't be shocked at this point. Nothing we can do, no matter how good of a roster we have to put together. No fucking chance. Too fed up to even type. Just gonna copy and paste a few comments from The Jungle man.










There. Just... Fuck this.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Finally Minnesota's defense gets a fumble recovery.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> Can't be shocked at this point. Nothing we can do, no matter how good of a roster we have to put together. No fucking chance. Too fed up to even type. Just gonna copy and paste a few comments from The Jungle man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can start by letting go the coach. Seriously the Bengals are a franchise that should have 2 rings by now. 81 and 89, both of which they let the 49ers go down the field and score the game winning touchdown. Also should have won a playoff game by now too, especially last season.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Defense has played solid for Minnesota tonight despite the mess ups at times, they just need a touchdown to put this game away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Minnesota finally got a fumble recovery lol. Gotta try to run the clock out. Can't give Rodgers too many chances.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Minnesota finally got a fumble recovery lol. Gotta try to run the clock out. Can't give Rodgers too many chances.


Looks like that wasn't the case, smell a game winning touchdown drive here out tie atleast.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Incoming 2-minute drill in Minnesota! This should be fun to watch!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Two weeks in a row now with a SNF game that goes down to the wire. See if Minnesota can hang on here.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings gotta take a lesson from Dray Money


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> Incoming 2-minute drill in Minnesota! This should be fun to watch!


Have a feeling they will blow it, and the missed fumble recoveries and penalties being the primary reasons from earlier in the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*RODGERS THROWS AN INT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

This isn't the Rodgers I know.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And I was possibly wrong, good defensive drive for Minnesota. Defense will for sure have to carry them this season, and they do have a solid D.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That PI penalty by Randall might have cost Green Bay the game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

pre)Ghost said:


> This isn't the Rodgers I know.


Happens from time to time, everyone is human.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How many fumbles did GB have this game, 5?

And surely they'll be doing some extra stop the bouncing ball drills for kick returns :lol

Just glad we were able to hold serve, GB probably wins in Lambeau. It would have been a sour day indeed if the Packers had the first ever win in the Vikings Stadium.

Prove me wrong Rodgers :curry2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Seems like Mike zimmer's defense does have a effect on Rodgers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> Rodgers bout to christen US Bank Stadium by opening up a can of whoop-ass on the Vikings.


Eating my words right now! :lol

Congrats to the Vikings on opening up their sexy new stadium with a win!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> How many fumbles did GB have this game, 5?
> 
> And surely they'll be doing some extra stop the bouncing ball drills for kick returns :lol


3 by Rodgers alone. GB had the potential for 6 turnovers tonight, not a good showing offensively but they will not be like this on offense every week. Still see them as division winners by seasons end and SB contenders. The defense played good tonight though for the Packers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Impressive win for the Vikes. Let's see if they can keep it going.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> Eating my words right now! :lol
> 
> Congrats to the Vikings on opening up their sexy new stadium with a win!


Nice debut by beating their top division rival. And looks like the bank did not do discount double checks tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> Impressive win for the Vikes. Let's see if they can keep it going.


Don't they have a tough schedule ahead? I see them possibly matching the same wins as last season at best.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> How many fumbles did GB have this game, 5?
> 
> And surely they'll be doing some extra stop the bouncing ball drills for kick returns :lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't see Minnesota going 2-0 against them this season so expecting GB to win the rematch, especially since its hard to win at Lambeau Field period.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Damn, Adrian Peterson hurt now, Vikings are screwed :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a nice win for Minnesota, defense played great, and they did it with Peterson not doing a whole lot and then getting injured. And Bradford wasn't even with the team like a month ago.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vikings have the Panthers, Giants, and Texans ahead. Tough schedule for sure.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder how much the lack of playing together in the preseason has effected the chemistry on offense. This is the second game in a row in which they didn't look sharp.

Damarious Randall had a terrible night, there's no other way to put it. I had high hopes for him entering the season because of how well he did his rookie year. That pass interference call was a result of getting beat all night. Hopefully he can bounce back and learn from this.

Overall, the Vikings simply outplayed the Packers. Zimmer is always a tough matchup for Rodgers and tonight was no different. If it wasn't for timely penalties called on the Vikings' defense the Packers wouldn't have been in a position to potentially tie or even win.



Uptown King said:


> Happens from time to time, everyone is human.


I know, it's just so odd seeing Rodgers have an off day though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Man Beast said:


> Damn, Adrian Peterson hurt now, Vikings are screwed :mj2


This is true, however the defense could keep them afloat.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Vikings have the Panthers, Giants, and Texans ahead. Tough schedule for sure.


They could go 2-1 in that 3 game stretch. So 4-1 obviously not a bad start to the season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before Vikings sign Ray Rice


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> In before Vikings sign Ray Rice


I read on yahoo sports earlier Marshawn Lynch interested in returning to the league.....I know they wouldn't be able to afford him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Next week they might lose 41-5 to Tampa Bay lol. Who knows but Fisher should be let go after this season unless they either make the playoffs by miracle or show any real promise in the future.


Playoffs or not he still needs to go :Out. First two games they only put up 9 points.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Playoffs or not he still needs to go :Out. First two games they only put up 9 points.


Tied for first place in the division tho. :cudi


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Tied for first place in the division tho. :cudi


:bjpenn


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If the Giants offensive line could stop playing like hot garbage, this team might actually be pretty darn good. Unfortunately they will probably continue to be useless pieces of shit.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Jimmy G reportedly suffered a sprained AC joint and is day to day.

Really glad it's not a severe injury, though looks like we may be seeing Brissett the next 2 games, so we just gotta hold on for two games with Brissett until the GOAT returns with a vengeance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hopefully Jimmy G can play in round 4, Brissett doesn't fill me with much confidence at all. Texans game could be rough if Watt turns it on


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Can start by letting go the coach. Seriously the Bengals are a franchise that should have 2 rings by now. 81 and 89, both of which they let the 49ers go down the field and score the game winning touchdown. Also should have won a playoff game by now too, especially last season.


He doesn't give a shit. Owner doesn't give a shit. No one gives a shit. Just as long as everyone stays to the script. Even the real Steelers fans on NFL reddit didn't like how that went down yesterday. See, I don't care when we're getting outplayed, which happened about 75% of the game ( just like that wildcard game ). But getting rejected of an opportunity is the common factor every time we play them and it's getting boring. Just call the game fair. It's not that difficult to do if you don't have an agenda.

I thought the theory of everyone having a 'breaking point' is bullshit, but I'm on the fucking edge yo. Getting fucked up the ass is not my thing. Now I'm gonna smile and look forward to rebound in the Broncos game next Sunday. Fuck outta here...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The real Steelers fans are on NFL reddit. Weird, I thought they were in Pittsburgh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Danny Woodhead out for the season. Torn ACL

RIP Chargers


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Old Man McCown is out. Kessler's starting next week. It's only week 3 and we're already on our 3rd QB.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Man Beast said:


> Jimmy G reportedly suffered a sprained AC joint and is day to day.
> 
> Really glad it's not a severe injury, though looks like we may be seeing Brissett the next 2 games, so we just gotta hold on for two games with Brissett until the GOAT returns with a vengeance.


Joe montanas coming back to qb the patriots?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Old Man McCown is out. Kessler's starting next week. It's only week 3 and we're already on our 3rd QB.


Cincy cant wait to play you

Sucks for cleveland, no it dont lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> Uptown King said:
> 
> 
> > Can start by letting go the coach. Seriously the Bengals are a franchise that should have 2 rings by now. 81 and 89, both of which they let the 49ers go down the field and score the game winning touchdown. Also should have won a playoff game by now too, especially last season.
> ...


Mike brown loves the way his team is going: we turn a profit every year.

All he cares about.

As for the pit game, its on marvin and the coaches, shouldve had a td, bogus fumble, absolutely no holding calls on pit to give big ben 10 seconds to throw.

Oh well. I bet we lose to denver too. Our running game is shit


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who's the Browns 3rd string QB now?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Man Beast said:


> Jimmy G reportedly suffered a sprained AC joint and is day to day.
> 
> Really glad it's not a severe injury, though looks like we may be seeing Brissett the next 2 games, so we just gotta hold on for two games with Brissett *until the GOAT returns* with a vengeance.


Y'all signed Joe Montana?! :wtf


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Who's the Browns 3rd string QB now?


Who's their backup even?

Kevin Hogan?

Terrelle Pryor? :lol


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Y'all signed Joe Montana?! :wtf


Brady > Montana


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Who's their backup even?
> 
> Kevin Hogan?
> 
> Terrelle Pryor? :lol


T-Jax is available, think Yates is too


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Man Beast said:


> Brady > Montana


Is this your gimmick?

Just going around being wrong about football all the time? :kobe3

Honestly, I kinda hope Jacoby Brissett just lights it up this week, so more people stop and say "Hey, wait a minute... maybe Brady's value is kinda inflated by this system that's done nothing but make QBs look good."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> Who's the Browns 3rd string QB now?


There is no 3rd string QB. We'll probably end up signing some no-name free agent(s) before Sunday. It's either that or have Pryor ready to go.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Be interesting to see how this game plays out. Neither team can afford a lost, especially the Bears.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Eagles player with the black panther pose. Would of been cool if the whole team did it as heard they was planning on doing something before the national anthem.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Gutsy call for Pederson going for it on 4 down but it paid off.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And that is the Bears for ya, good offensive drive that almost ended in a interception and followed by a missed field goal.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Eagles secondary will get roasted all season going up against stud receivers. Need to improve that area big time in the defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Team looked like shit on the 1st offensive and defensive drive but has picked it up since then. Need to keep getting the ball to Alshon, dat boy good.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Team looked like shit on the 1st offensive and defensive drive but has picked it up since then. Need to keep getting the ball to Alshon, dat boy good.


I agree cause the birds secondary is bad. Eagles run game cannot get anything going against this Bears front 7, and the secondary is playing solid too. Not surprised as Fox is a defensive minded coach so the Bears defense could be pretty good this season. Be interesting to see how this defense matches up against a actual good offensive team in Dallas this sunday, cause the Eagles offense really isn't good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> I agree cause the birds secondary is bad. Eagles run game cannot get anything going against this Bears front 7, and the secondary is playing solid too. Not surprised as Fox is a defensive minded coach so the Bears defense could be pretty good this season. Be interesting to see how this defense matches up against a actual good offensive team in Dallas this sunday, cause the Eagles offense really isn't good.


Eagles offense has looked ok imo, Wentz has impressed me tonight. Done some things you wouldn't expect a rookie QB to do. Made some good passes despite getting SLAMMED a few times. They've moved the ball decently tonight but bog down in the redzone, which is Fangio's specialty.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Eagles offense has looked ok imo, Wentz has impressed me tonight. Done some things you wouldn't expect a rookie QB to do. Made some good passes despite getting SLAMMED a few times. They've moved the ball decently tonight but bog down in the redzone, which is Fangio's specialty.


Wentz has played good however his targets hasn't been doing their part. Matthews especially, who just dropped what should of been a touchdown and the Eagles going up 13-7 at halftime.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Atleast they get 3 points out of the drive and the lead going into halftime but instead of 9-7 should be 13-7 like I said.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears need to get some semblance of a running game going. Defense has been decent albeit unspectacular, and the passing game has been okay. O-line still needs some work. Thankfully no dumb turnovers either.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was a shitty drop just before half time.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Bears need to get some semblance of a running game going. Defense has been decent albeit unspectacular, and the passing game has been okay. O-line still needs some work. Thankfully no dumb turnovers either.


Like I said with the Eagles secondary why not just pass the ball.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Godway said:


> That was a shitty drop just before half time.


Yes it was, for the birds sake they better hope he stops the butter fingers stuff.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wentz needs better protection then this. He could possibly be the guy but he needs a wall protecting him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I read somewhere that Julian Edelman was the backup QB for the Pats going into Thursday's game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I turn it over and Brian Hoyer is at QB? What happened to Cutler?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> I turn it over and Brian Hoyer is at QB? What happened to Cutler?


Injured his hand. Like half the team got injured tonight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, up 22-7 in the 4th quarter. 4th and 1 & Philly goes for it. What an asshole. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Wow, up 22-7 in the 4th quarter. 4th and 1 & Philly goes for it. What an asshole. :lol


To be fair, I think their kicker is hurt or something. Not that it matters, a Brian Hoyer led-offense isn't scaring anyone lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RIP Bears season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778078536871444480
Here comes the fuckery lol. Apparently the video's even more wild.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778078536871444480
> Here comes the fuckery lol. Apparently the video's even more wild.


Yeah this might be Cutler's last season with the Bears. Even though he has had 7 different OC's in 11 seasons with Chicago he is too inconsistent of a QB. Although with that crazy contract they gave him they may not get rid of him anytime soon. So sad after all this time and he is still not a good QB fit for them.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> To be fair, I think their kicker is hurt or something. Not that it matters, a Brian Hoyer led-offense isn't scaring anyone lol.


Eagles must not have a good kicker, did he miss another field goal after that second touchdown?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Wow, up 22-7 in the 4th quarter. 4th and 1 & Philly goes for it. What an asshole. :lol


They went for it earlier in the game when it was 0-0 in the first quarter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't think the Bears were going to be good, but wow this is a really bad football team. Might be the worst one I've seen so far.

I have not seen Cleveland or LA yet.

Of course now I've jinxed it and Dallas will lose to Chicago on Sunday.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> I didn't think the Bears were going to be good, but wow this is a really bad football team. Might be the worst one I've seen so far.
> 
> I have not seen Cleveland or LA yet.
> 
> *Of course now I've jinxed it and Dallas will lose to Chicago on Sunday.*


*
*

You never know with the Boys but they have a better offense than the Eagles so they should beat Chicago pretty good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> You never know with the Boys but they have a better offense than the Eagles so they should beat Chicago pretty good.


As bad as Chicago looked, the Dallas defense is really bad too. Philly is a much better defense right now. Philly might actually be good.

Hopefully Dak can keep it rolling.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbf Phillip Rivers lost his entire offense over the course of two games, so the Chargers might end up being the worst team in the league. 

Cutler's situation has always been a mess. Pretty sure the Bears just kept him around because they gave up so much for him time and time again, tried building the team, offense around him, bringing in OCs, WRs, linemen, and so on and so on and it's just never worked out. It's always "Maybe this will be the year." But he only knows two speeds and that's underachieving or hurt. Can't really call him a bust, but for the value/expectations placed on him the last 10 years, he is sort of a bust, if not for the inconsistencies, then for the injuries. He just isn't reliable in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Corey said:


> I read somewhere that Julian Edelman was the backup QB for the Pats going into Thursday's game.


He was 3rd string before Garop's injury, so him being the back up makes sense if they don't sign someone else


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

NFL needs to flex out of the Bears/Cowboys game for Sunday night next week ASAP. Jets/Chiefs or Broncos/Bengals would be a nice replacement.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> NFL needs to flex out of the Bears/Cowboys game for Sunday night next week ASAP. Jets/Chiefs or Broncos/Bengals would be a nice replacement.


^ This.

Bears and Cowboys doesn't sound that exciting. Minnesota/Carolina would be great to see in primtetime because of the Panthers' offense facing off against the Vikings' stellar defense. Washington/New York would also be acceptable, but only because of..... .....*NORMAN VS. BECKHAM II* :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@The Absolute did you see your Brownies signed journeyman Charlie Whitehurst?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Mike brown loves the way his team is going: we turn a profit every year.
> 
> All he cares about.
> 
> ...


Our O-Line is not getting any push. And Rudi Johnson is still tippy-toeing in the backfield; not being patient enough for the blocks to develop when we do get a good jump. Gio needs to start again ( or at least flip it 60 / 40 with the distribution in the other direction ). But look at it this way... Dalton is playing at the MVP level he was last year while playing with less talent. Definitely top 10 right now ( if he wasn't already ), but he's on the verge of elite.

The tackling in the open was abysmal. Can't to blame it on the rain or Pittsburgh's poor excuse of a field. It was not good. They just jammed the ball with DeAngelo all afternoon. The pressure on Ben was good though. That's just Ben being Ben. It's impossible to bring him down. But it was definitely a good few holding calls that were glossed over. Especially a few instances on Dunlap where the ref was standing right there; just looked fucking dumbfounded as in what to do. Like it was his first day on the job. Like I said before, it's highly difficult combating the conditions and the bias. Burfict should be fired up for the 2nd meeting. If the NFL wanted to throw some gasoline on this shit, well good job. Nvm. What do I mean if... It's clear as day that's what they want to do. We're gonna be fine. But you know, someday we have to learn to defend the Tight End. Virgil Green might have a field day next week. Maybe give Nick Vigil some more snaps at OLB!? That's the reason why we drafted him in the first place.

Meant to give credit to Kirkpatrick for the job he did on Antonio Brown, but fuck him. Need to see more of that out of him to get my praise.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually no, I just remembered Clash of Champions is this Sunday so the NFL can keep that Bears/Cowboys game so I don't have a better thing to watch. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> @The Absolute did you see your Brownies signed journeyman Charlie Whitehurst?


Yeah I'm not thrilled about it, but it's a necessary evil. Gotta have a 3rd string in the lineup. We've got two first round picks next year so I'm hoping we'll find a good QB to serve under Kessler & RG3.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Makes you wonder what the team would look like right now if they would've stuck with the pick and taken Wentz...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> *As bad as Chicago looked, the Dallas defense is really bad too. * Philly is a much better defense right now. Philly might actually be good.
> 
> Hopefully Dak can keep it rolling.


This is true however I figure with the Bears having a even worst QB under center this sunday and with the Cowboys offense that they could possibly blow Chicago out. Although this is the Cowboys so anything is possible and we could have a close game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Makes you wonder what the team would look like right now if they would've stuck with the pick and taken Wentz...


They proably be 2-0 like the Eagles themselves, possibly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> NFL needs to flex out of the Bears/Cowboys game for Sunday night next week ASAP. Jets/Chiefs or Broncos/Bengals would be a nice replacement.


Yeah, I really don't need to see the Bears embarrass themselves in prime time again. Once was plenty lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> NFL needs to flex out of the Bears/Cowboys game for Sunday night next week ASAP. Jets/Chiefs or Broncos/Bengals would be a nice replacement.


Don't think they can flex games 'til Week 5.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> Our O-Line is not getting any push. And *Rudi Johnson* is still tippy-toeing in the backfield; not being patient enough for the blocks to develop when we do get a good jump. Gio needs to start again ( or at least flip it 60 / 40 with the distribution in the other direction ). But look at it this way... Dalton is playing at the MVP level he was last year while playing with less talent. Definitely top 10 right now ( if he wasn't already ), but he's on the verge of elite.
> 
> The tackling in the open was abysmal. Can't to blame it on the rain or Pittsburgh's poor excuse of a field. It was not good. They just jammed the ball with DeAngelo all afternoon. The pressure on Ben was good though. That's just Ben being Ben. It's impossible to bring him down. But it was definitely a good few holding calls that were glossed over. Especially a few instances on Dunlap where the ref was standing right there; just looked fucking dumbfounded as in what to do. Like it was his first day on the job. Like I said before, it's highly difficult combating the conditions and the bias. Burfict should be fired up for the 2nd meeting. If the NFL wanted to throw some gasoline on this shit, well good job. Nvm. What do I mean if... It's clear as day that's what they want to do. We're gonna be fine. But you know, someday we have to learn to defend the Tight End. Virgil Green might have a field day next week. Maybe give Nick Vigil some more snaps at OLB!? That's the reason why we drafted him in the first place.
> 
> Meant to give credit to Kirkpatrick for the job he did on Antonio Brown, but fuck him. Need to see more of that out of him to get my praise.


Well, that's just mean.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Well, that's just mean.


When Hill figures out to play football again, I'll take it back.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> When Hill figures out to play football again, I'll take it back.


It's just a shame because he was once really good at football, unlike Rudi Johnson.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I really don't need to see the Bears embarrass themselves in prime time again. Once was plenty lol.


Who thought giving the Bears any primetime games period was a good idea.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:dak should be primetime every week, y'all cray cray.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck you guys, man, I want to watch my Cowboys blow the Bears away on prime time.

Prescott, our new savior.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Fuck you guys, man, I want to watch my Cowboys blow the Bears away on prime time.
> 
> Prescott, our new savior.


Not actually complaining the Boys are on primetime they are a fun team to watch, just that they play the Bears that are the problem.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

CamillePunk said:


> :dak should be primetime every week, y'all cray cray.


He is entertaining to watch, so I agree with you there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Injury recap!

Corey Coleman somehow broke his hand in practice. Out 4-6 weeks. Miami's defense is going to FEAST on this matchup. Cleveland getting 1st pick next year.

Ameer Abdullah to IR. Theo Riddick time!

Jay Cutler out 2-3 weeks. Lamarr Houston on season ending IR with a torn ACL.

Doug Martin out 3 weeks with a hamstring strain.

Adrian Peterson out minimum 3 months with a torn meniscus. Matt Kalil out for the season. Not looking good for the Vikes. Time for some more Matt Asiata goal line carries! They also signed Ronnie Hillman.

Donte Moncrief out 4-6 weeks with a fractured shoulder blade. A fucking FRACTURED shoulder blade!? That's gotta hurt. They signed Devin Street and Philip Dorsett is the new no. 2 receiver.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^You missed WOODHEAD with a torn ACL.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Corey Coleman somehow broke his hand in practice. Out 4-6 weeks. Miami's defense is going to FEAST on this matchup. Cleveland getting 1st pick next year.


If the season could just end tomorrow, that would be great.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tbh, I was kinda surprised when the schedule came out that the Bears got so many prime time games, given how the previous season went. I remember in '05 when they were actually good they only got 1 prime time game because they had been bad the previous couple seasons. Maybe the schedule-makers thought we'd be decent this year? Or maybe they're just sickos who get off on the Bears stinking it up in prime time lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Feel bad for the Bears considering that Brian Hoyer will be the starting quarterback for the next few weeks.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arcade said:


> Feel bad for the Bears considering that Brian Hoyer will be the starting quarterback for the next few weeks.


well tbf, not like Cutler has done much for them lately


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> 9-6 :draper2
> 
> Here's hoping to a better week 2!
> 
> ...


9-7.

RIP.

Texans
Packers
Cardinals
Broncos
Raiders
Browns
Giants
Panthers
Jaguars
Seahawks
Bucs
Colts
Chiefs
Steelers
Cowboys
Saints


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> well tbf, not like Cutler has done much for them lately


After watching Hoyer play for Texans last season, I can safely say that Cutler is much better than him.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And people doubted New England coming into this game, lol just as I expected. They maybe on to a blow out victory here or win period if Houston does not wake up, still see them being 4-0 when Brady comes back.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Awful game by the Texans tonight. Special Teams were atrocious and offense was nonexistent. Hopefully this is just one of those bad early season games this team usually has every year, and they'll bounce back next week.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Osweiler looks like literal garbage tonight. Houston's laying a fucking egg. What a joke.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cause god forbid we ever get one good Thursday Night Football game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Cause god forbid we ever get one good Thursday Night Football game.


Well tbf, the first two weeks have been pretty good. 

Seriously though, I can't get over how flat out BAD Osweiler looks tonight. He looks nervous as all shit and not a single one of his throws that I've seen have even looked good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A waste of fucking time this was. At least Lamar Miller showed up.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Serious question: How many Super Bowl rings do you think Belichick has without Brady?

Because it's gotta be at least one or two.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pats are going 16-0 at this rate.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Every other team should just give up. We're taking SB # 5 this year. I feel sorry for our remaining opponents once Brady, Hightower, and Lewis return.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brady on the trading block??? He couldn't have done any better through 3 games.

(for the two people who don't see sarcasm on the internet, I'm joking)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Serious question: How many Super Bowl rings do you think Belichick has without Brady?
> 
> Because it's gotta be at least one or two.


I'd confidently say the first SB ring. While Tom Brady showed a ton of heart: he certainly was more a manager and didn't become the GOAT contender he certainly has surfaced to be the last ten or so years in that first SB ring. That Pats defense was very nasty and I know people from that Rams team talk about how the Pats had to have cheated due to the Pats' eerie accuracy in gameplanning even down to Faulk claiming they never ran plays the Pats seemed to stuff but BB had the tools without Brady for that one. Brady very, very on point in that Carolina SB, became a stud by the time of the Philly SB and obviously a GOAT candidate his last SB. 

Hard question though when BB doesn't have scrubs on defense: he can gameplan so damn well and typically seems to build a great oline.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Osweiler is garbage period, cannot believe Houston paid him all that cash thinking he was going to be a elite, franchise caliber quarterback. At best he will be average in his career but I see a journeyman route for him until he is unemployed in the league.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck all yall


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BELLITRIX could play himself at QB and he'd play a blinder, Pats would win etc

GOAT coach. good for Brisset but I'd rather we have Garappollo take over when Brady decides to call it a day, he's looked class


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I do like seeing the Patriots win. Its always been funny watching them rub it into Goodell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New England's schedule is :heston

they have tough games against Denver, Seattle, and Pittsburgh (maybe Baltimore). The rest is a joke. Pats will be 13-3 at worst, but have a legit shot at 16-0 considering how weak this schedule is.

I have only been impressed by the win @ Arizona. I don't count barely beating Miami and destroying POS Houston as counting for much. Let's see how they handle the Steelers, an actual football team. Pats will be 6-0 by that time since Bills, Browns, and Bengals will all lay down.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> New England's schedule is :heston
> 
> they have tough games against Denver, Seattle, and Pittsburgh (maybe Baltimore). The rest is a joke. Pats will be 13-3 at worst, but have a legit shot at 16-0 considering how weak this schedule is.
> 
> I have only been impressed by the win @ Arizona. I don't count barely beating Miami and destroying POS Houston as counting for much. Let's see how they handle the Steelers, an actual football team. Pats will be 6-0 by that time since Bills, Browns, and Bengals will all lay down.


Lol at Baltimore being a tough game ( who should've gotten blown out by the Browns last week if the Browns didn't Brown ) but not the Bengals. And the Seahawks have looked terrible, but okay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMr probably forgot the Bengals were a team in the NFL. It happens to all of us.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

hey at least the Ravens have had the fortitude to step up to New England in the past.


Nah I remembered the Cincinnati Bengals. Them being a tough game is :heston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> hey at least the Ravens have had the fortitude to step up to New England in the past.
> 
> 
> Nah I remembered the Cincinnati Bengals. Them being a tough game is :heston


Dare we call it TRUCULENCE MrMr?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I can't wait for the Pats to trade Jimmy G in the off season for 6 first round picks. Brady's been lying about his age since he was drafted, he's only 29 right now and he'll play another 15 years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the year of SEVENBURGH. Just hope Roethlisberger stays healthy. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ben never stays truly healthy. Even if he plays like 14 games, it'll only because he played through broken ribs or something. Every time he wants to report a concussion he just hears Hines Ward in his head calling him a pussy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Bucs have released Austin Sefarian-Jenkins after his DUI arrest last night. 

Arian Foster is ruled out this week. Looking doubtful for Sammy Watkins and a game time decision for Brandon Marshall (who I'm putting on my bench).

Josh McCown has a broken collarbone so this may be a long season for Kessler and the Browns.

Looking likely that Chris Ivory makes his season debut this Sunday. Not quite sure about Jamaal Charles yet.

Panthers are starting Cameron Artis-Payne at RB against the Vikes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brissett suffered a torn ligament in his right thumb :sodone


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So New England has already gone 3-0 without Brady? 

I don't know whether to curse up a storm or do a slow clap. I mean...wow! Really? 

I will say this does sort of add fuel to the argument between who was better, Peyton or Brady. Without Peyton, the Colts went 2-14. The first season the Pats went without Brady, they went 11-5 with MATT F'N CASSEL as the starter. And now, they don't have him for four games and have already won 3. Even when Goroppolo went down, they were looking at a 2-2 scenario at the worst. 

So it makes me wonder, how meaningful is Brady to the overall Patriots system? I mean he's obviously a very gifted QB, but this is the second time we've been shown that the Pats can have success without him. If anything, it shows that Bellichik really is that brilliant of a coach...or the worst dirty rotten cheater. I'm not sure which. lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my god....


If Edelman wins as a QB :banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So New England has already gone 3-0 without Brady?
> 
> I don't know whether to curse up a storm or do a slow clap. I mean...wow! Really?
> 
> ...


Brady's the difference between Superbowl teams and playoff teams. But Belichick has shown he can plug lots of guys into that system and make a competitive team. When shit breaks down in the playoffs, you need extraordinary QB play at times and you're not going to get it from random back ups just because they can work in the right system.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> New England's schedule is :heston
> 
> they have tough games against Denver, Seattle, and Pittsburgh (maybe Baltimore). The rest is a joke. Pats will be 13-3 at worst, but have a legit shot at 16-0 considering how weak this schedule is.
> 
> I have only been impressed by the win @ Arizona. I don't count barely beating Miami and destroying POS Houston as counting for much. Let's see how they handle the Steelers, an actual football team. Pats will be 6-0 by that time since Bills, Browns, and Bengals will all lay down.


I only see them losing to possibly Denver and Pittsburgh, everyone else is a win even against Seattle who could get hot as they started off slow before. I see New England going 14-2 or even 15-1 at best, do not see 16-0 even with the weak schedule as someone would be bound to beat them. Do not see the Ravens and Bengals doing it, especially Baltimore.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

STARBOY said:


> Brissett suffered a torn ligament in his right thumb :sodone


You cannot be serious...another QB goes down....they will still beat the Bills next week.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TheJack said:


> Oh my god....
> 
> 
> If Edelman wins as a QB :banderas


They play the Bills so it will of course happen. Cannot believe another QB goes down for them, jesus christ they are lucky they have a great coach and Brady comes back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Uptown King need to learn that multi-quote function. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:heston @Uptown King

yeah it's time for you to use the multi-quote function. Enough with the double and triple posting.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I *might* start taking Houston seriously as contenders the day they stop letting the Patriots anally violate them...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> :heston @Uptown King
> 
> yeah it's time for you to use the multi-quote function. Enough with the double and triple posting.


I was never good at doing that. Picture though I do not see the need for, not really funny.:wink2:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> @Uptown King need to learn that multi-quote function. :lol



I will try to use it from now on.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

IT'S GAMEDAY! GIDDYUP HORSEY! 










WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOOOOOOODYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Worst weekend ever, please don't tear off Bradford's shoulder Panthers, we'd like to get something from those draft picks, but that's just my luck


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears might go 0-16 this year.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Morgan Burnett, Leroy Guion, Datone Jones, Clay Matthews, and Sam Shields are among inactives today. Packers won’t be able to stop anybody today.

Shields is expected to miss a few more weeks beyond today’s game while still in the concussion protocol. He saw a specialist earlier this week about his concussion. The concussion he suffered in week one was the fourth of his career. Shields should probably consider retiring sometime soon so he doesn’t compromise his longterm health.

Came across a couple of articles that highlight the Packers' offensive struggles.

Green Bay Packers struggling offense flawed by design

One play illustrates that Aaron Rodgers is playing scared

Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to sit Rodgers for essentially the whole preseason. This stuff should've been ironed out during the offseason/preseason not the regular season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I never understood the whole "Green Bay offense is struggling" thing. I mean, they were at the back end of last year with Nelson out but I think they've been fine this year. They've just been facing some very good/very improved defenses and have some different people on the o-line. Looking good today so far. (Y)

Oh and I think the Giants are back.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it stems from them struggling to execute, Rodgers focusing on certain receivers and not seeing the other open ones, looking skittish in the pocket when there is no reason to, and not establishing a run game. The first two games the offense looked stale and predicable. Today they've looked great and I'm happy to see different personnel packages being mixed in instead of the usual Nelson, Cobb, and Adams package.

Randall coming up with the turnover after giving up a big play earlier. :mark:

How's the Norman/Beckham Jr. matchup going?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

pre)Ghost said:


> How's the Norman/Beckham Jr. matchup going?


Norman dropped a pick that I'm sure frustrated the hell out fof him. OBJ only has 1 catch for 26 yards. No fireworks yet except for an early run play where Norman pretty much picked up Beckham and held him the air. :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> Norman dropped a pick that I'm sure frustrated the hell out fof him. OBJ only has 1 catch for 26 yards. No fireworks yet except for an early run play where Norman pretty much picked up Beckham and held him the air. :lol


It'll be disappointing if after all that hype all that happens is Norman holding Beckham up in the air. Might heat up later in the game after enough trash talking has happened and frustration starts setting in.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rodgers and the receivers taking the Lions defense to school.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Marvin Jones! :mark:

Such a fucking sleeper.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings scoring by Q so far, 2 6 8, WTF is that, that isn't football scoring, no FG's yet


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got back and am watching the Giants vs the Redskins game.

Am I reading the score for the Bills/Cardinals properly??


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Vikings scoring by Q so far, 2 6 8, WTF is that, that isn't football scoring, no FG's yet


Is Blair Walsh still employed by them?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yes :lol" Cards trying to eliminate everyone from the suicide pool this year, Pats or bills



Corey said:


> Is Blair Walsh still employed by them?


Yep, missed an XP, made a FG in the 4th (I have more faith in him beyond 40 than from up close to XP range)


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Beckham's back, shit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao Bengals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.
> 
> Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.


:kobelol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.
> 
> Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.


Hail Hydra. eyton2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well.....My Bengals look like trash this year, awesome


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> IT'S GAMEDAY! GIDDYUP HORSEY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steelers, Broncos and almost the Jets.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL Bengals


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jesus, has Matt Jones ran for more than 3 yards?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RAMS :mark: First TD of the year!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Jesus, has Matt Jones ran for more than 3 yards?


Spoke too soon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Keenum :done :chan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So despite being bitten by the injury bug and starting Kessler for the first time, we STILL had a chance to win today thanks to Hue's great coaching and Pryor burning the candlestick on both ends as receiver and QB... ...and our kicker blew it. Cody Parkey can kiss my ass. The race to the bottom continues...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fucking Jags always give us high blood pressure. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SovereignVA said:


> Jesus, has Matt Jones ran for more than 3 yards?


O-line is in total shambles right now. Trent Williams was playing left guard. Lichtensteiger and Lauvao both went out.

THANK GOD Cravens saved the day! Redskins with the same record as the Cards and Panthers now. :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Guys, the struggle has been real today :mj2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

So, those Eagles eh?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow at this Eagles/Steelers game. Maybe the Eagles are just really good this year? :hmm:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They always play like shit in Philly. But they haven't played THIS shit in a long time. In every stage of the game today, they've been bad. WR's especially, can't get any space and can't catch either. I just hope they don't lose anyone else to injury before this game is over.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings lose Alex Boone, and the OL keeps taking hits. The offense is going to be down like 6 starters :sodone


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff Fisher stepping on the gas pedal to continue the process of his annual "win a big game we weren't supposed to, string together about 5-6 afterwards and have a built-in crutch to get me that one more year" routine. Guy hasn't won a playoff game since Ben Roethlisberger has QBd the Steelers or *T.O. left San Fransisco*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Weird ass fucking day. Siemian throws FOUR TDs, Minnesota destroys Cam, Philly clobbers Pittsburgh, and Palmer goes into full on playoff mode and throws the game away. The way this is going, the Bears are winning tonight. :lol

Football!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

With each passing Sunday, I get angrier at the fact that we passed over Wentz in the draft.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Corey said:


> Weird ass fucking day. Siemian throws FOUR TDs, Minnesota destroys Cam, Philly clobbers Pittsburgh, and Palmer goes into full on playoff mode and throws the game away. The way this is going, the Bears are winning tonight. :lol
> 
> Football!


To that scenario: If the Bears win, Skip is bound to give at least a **** salt-level reaction tomorrow morning. Might even be worthy of more stars.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Today was a good day for fans of defense... Minnesota, Philly, and KC especially. Ridiculous stats between those three games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Minnesota Defense and Special Teams better bring the TD's this year, the offense is falling apart with only one OL left.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Wow at this Eagles/Steelers game. Maybe the Eagles are just really good this year? :hmm:


Only time will tell but they remind me so far of the 04 Steelers team that went 15-1 and all the way to the AFC Championship game, with the way the defense is playing and Wentz as a rookie playing good like Big Ben did his rookie season too. Not saying the Eagles will go 15-1 but the way they are playing 13-3 or 12-4 is possible. I think 10-6 or 11-5 at best at this rate. But anyways the defense has been good and the primary reason they are 3-0, despite Wentz playing good right now.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Giants gotta tighten up and just be better sportsmen. Their attitude and bad behavior cost them 119 yards today and likely the game as well.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Held on for the win. The offense looked great in the first half and that run defense is looking good. The pass defense still needs some work. Didn’t like how tight ends kept on getting open in the middle of the field and how Marvin Jones had a big game. I was glad to see fit mode get going in the second half and end with a 103 yard game. If they can get healthy over the bye week hopefully they can win out the four game home stand.

Odell Beckham Jr getting hit with the field goal practice net after he hit it with his helmet. :lol OBJ needs to take some advice from Steve Smith and ice up son.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:maury

Bears keep getting these primetime games and they're just as shitty as us. This some ol' bullshit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@The Absolute the Bears still have one more Monday Nighter this year against the Vikes. :lol Whose idea was this!?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> @The Absolute the Bears still have one more Monday Nighter this year against the Vikes. :lol Whose idea was this!?


AND they have a Thursday night game at Lambeau in week 7. They must have done a lot of "favors" for the league to get these games because they damn sure didn't earn them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> AND they have a Thursday night game at Lambeau in week 7. They must have done a lot of "favors" for the league to get these games because they damn sure didn't earn them.


Combo of team history and the schedule makers thinking maybe we'd be better than this. Don't think we're getting any primetime games next year though lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Bears get this many prime time games, because it's one of the largest cities and gets some of the most viewers for the NFL. They don't care how good or bad the team is...it's Chicago.



I didn't expect the Bears to get more than 5 wins this year anyways....I'm just hoping Jeffery's gets the ball more...my fantasy teams need it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Best thing the Bears could do now is tank, get a high draft pick, and then use that pick on a qb in next year's draft. They can release Cutler next off-season and not get hit with a salary cap penalty, so it'd be a good time to finally switch quarterbacks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say that barring a colossal collapse, the Offensive Rookie of the Year will be coming out of the NFC East.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say that barring a colossal collapse, the Offensive Rookie of the Year will be coming out of the NFC East.


Yup. Wentz or Prescott for sure, maybe Elliott.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Best thing the Bears could do now is tank, get a high draft pick, and then use that pick on a qb in next year's draft. They can release Cutler next off-season and not get hit with a salary cap penalty, so it'd be a good time to finally switch quarterbacks.


Best thing really. If Lamar Jackson comes out I go for him, that kid seems like he will be great in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak

He continues to play well. FINALLY got a TD pass. Hope there is more to come.

I see you Philadelphia. You're good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> > Best thing the Bears could do now is tank, get a high draft pick, and then use that pick on a qb in next year's draft. They can release Cutler next off-season and not get hit with a salary cap penalty, so it'd be a good time to finally switch quarterbacks.
> ...


A QB that only runs in college and throws like 15 passes a game...that sounds familiar....

-edit- I am corrected, I just looked at his stats. Still runs too much, I hate running QB's.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> :dak
> 
> He continues to play well. FINALLY got a TD pass. Hope there is more to come.
> 
> I see you Philadelphia. You're good.


That Cowboys-Eagles matchup will be real interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Uptown King said:


> That Cowboys-Eagles matchup will be real interesting.


I'm not looking forward to it with the way the Eagles are playing. They're one of the best teams I've seen so far this early season. I figured the offense would be better than hot garbage, but I didn't know the defense would be this good.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> :dak
> 
> He continues to play well. FINALLY got a TD pass. Hope there is more to come.


Almost makes you wonder what they're gonna do with him when :romo5 returns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Almost makes you wonder what they're gonna do with him when :romo5 returns.


They should just keep Dak in there tbh. Romo's too injury-prone to be relied on at this point. Plus they might disrupt the chemistry of the team if they switch.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> They should just keep Dak in there tbh. Romo's too injury-prone to be relied on at this point. Plus they might disrupt the chemistry of the team if they switch.


Not really as outside of eke, Romo is used to playing with the other guys and they are with him too. Romo isn't a bad QB and actually pretty good so either way Dallas would be fine at QB. You gotta play Romo since he was paid that hugh contract anyways, plus the team in general wants him and still sees him as ''the guy'' and Prescott ''the future''.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MrMister said:


> I'm not looking forward to it with the way the Eagles are playing. They're one of the best teams I've seen so far this early season. I figured the offense would be better than hot garbage, but I didn't know the defense would be this good.


For me its the opposite, I figured the defense be pretty good but the offense be bad. Not surprised the defense is good so far as Jim Schwartz is the DC and he is a good defensive mind. He might of been a above average head coach but the Lions defense was top 10 almost every season he was in Detroit. Eagles offense to me is still average but Wentz playing like he is so far makes them above average on offense. Still with the Eagles D, the Boys have a good offensive line that can give any defensive front problems and a offense that is good and can do the same. Plus division rival games usually go down the wire, so like I said it could be a classic. But you never know birds could stomp Dallas in one of these games, do not see them sweeping them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Romo just needs to retire before he winds up paralyzed or something.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Uptown King said:


> Not really as outside of eke, Romo is used to playing with the other guys and they are with him too. Romo isn't a bad QB and actually pretty good so either way Dallas would be fine at QB. You gotta play Romo since he was paid that hugh contract anyways, plus the team in general wants him and still sees him as ''the guy'' and Prescott ''the future''.





Uptown King said:


> For me its the opposite, I figured the defense be pretty good but the offense be bad. Not surprised the defense is good so far as Jim Schwartz is the DC and he is a good defensive mind. He might of been a above average head coach but the Lions defense was top 10 almost every season he was in Detroit. Eagles offense to me is still average but Wentz playing like he is so far makes them above average on offense. Still with the Eagles D, the Boys have a good offensive line that can give any defensive front problems and a offense that is good and can do the same. Plus division rival games usually go down the wire, so like I said it could be a classic. But you never know birds could stomp Dallas in one of these games, do not see them sweeping them.


4 minutes apart. :bitchplz


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> They should just keep Dak in there tbh. Romo's too injury-prone to be relied on at this point. Plus they might disrupt the chemistry of the team if they switch.


Agreed. Trade Romo for some draft picks and let him drift towards retirement elsewhere.

:dak is clearly the future and they'd be stupid to put him back on the bench or let him go to another team.



Corey said:


> Romo just needs to retire before he winds up paralyzed or something.


Yeah I feel like he's reaching the homestretch of his career, especially with all the injuries he's suffered. I give him, at most, another 5 years before he calls it quits.

@Uptown King :lmao If you don't know how to use the multi-quote function, PLEASE just do what I do and cut and paste. I feel like you're real close to getting in trouble with all this double posting you keep doing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Yeah I feel like he's reaching the homestretch of his career, especially with all the injuries he's suffered. I give him, at most, another 5 years before he calls it quits.
> 
> @Uptown King :lmao If you don't know how to use the multi-quote function, PLEASE just do what I do and cut and paste. I feel like you're real close to getting in trouble with all this double posting you keep doing.


He just got a warning for it lol, don't know why he doesn't like to use the multi-quote function, it's not hard. The RapShepard of the NFL thread. And I think 5 years for Romo would be a stretch, max I'd give him would be 3. Wouldn't be surprised if Dallas cut him in the off-season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelvin Benjamin posting a big fat ZERO in fantasy whilst I had Marvin Jones on the bench scoring 35.5 :mj2

what a cruel game it can be :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Funny thing is, the Cowboys wanted to draft Connor Cook but the Raiders liked him and traded up for him. That seems nuts but with all these injuries you can never have enough QB's. In a lot of other scenarios, Dak would be a backup or third string right now. They should save Romo for later in the season. I think Romo will play a lot better with a chip on his shoulder rather than just getting the job back. 

I was hoping the Colts would lose so we could get a WIN OR FIRED week 4 matchup in London between the Jags and Colts.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, so I went to work just as Fitz had been picked off by Marcus Peters on our second drive. Fair do's, interceptions happen, no biggie. Check the final score on my break, 8 turnovers? Are you shitting me? Our Defense finally puts in a shift and our Offense screws the pooch on a possibly historic level. Fucking unbelievable, and we now get to play Seattle, Pittsburgh and Arizona. Going to be a great October... :no:

Suddenly, after the euphoria of our Offensive explosion against Buffalo comes the sobering reality that, despite having four QBs on our roster, none of them are going to be the long term answer. Barring a major upset, we're going to be 1-5 by the time our schedule starts to ease up, needing to win 8 out of 10 games to have any shot at the Playoffs. Crazy fucking night all round, especially with the Buffalo and Pittsburgh results, even the Browns almost won a game...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Kelvin Benjamin posting a big fat ZERO in fantasy whilst I had Marvin Jones on the bench scoring 35.5 :mj2
> 
> what a cruel game it can be :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


At least you didn't have Carlos Hyde AND the Vikings defense on your bench as both were presumed to be bad matchups. Hyde must have done his damage in garbage time or something. I need 35 points combined from Drew Brees and Willie Snead tonight to win. Seems possible against Atlanta.



Rankles75 said:


> Ok, so I went to work just as Fitz had been picked off by Marcus Peters on our second drive. Fair do's, interceptions happen, no biggie. Check the final score on my break, 8 turnovers? Are you shitting me? Our Defense finally puts in a shift and our Offense screws the pooch on a possibly historic level. Fucking unbelievable, and we now get to play Seattle, Pittsburgh and Arizona. Going to be a great October... :no:
> 
> Suddenly, after the euphoria of our Offensive explosion against Buffalo comes the sobering reality that, despite having four QBs on our roster, none of them are going to be the long term answer. Barring a major upset, we're going to be 1-5 by the time our schedule starts to ease up, needing to win 8 out of 10 games to have any shot at the Playoffs. Crazy fucking night all round, especially with the Buffalo and Pittsburgh results, even the Browns almost won a game...


Fitzpatrick threw SIX picks yesterday and no TDs. First person to do that since 1989. :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> At least you didn't have Carlos Hyde AND the Vikings defense on your bench as both were presumed to be bad matchups. Hyde must have done his damage in garbage time or something. I need 35 points combined from Drew Brees and Willie Snead tonight to win. Seems possible against Atlanta.
> 
> 
> Fitzpatrick threw SIX picks yesterday and no TDs. First person to do that since 1989. :lol


I'll think you'll find he *did* throw a TD...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

In Fitz's defence, his WR's got *zero* seperation all game, the playcalling was shockingly bad (especially in the second half) and a couple of the interceptions were off deflections. Saying that, he could easily have been picked off at least 3 more times and forces too many passes..,


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> I'll think you'll find he *did* throw a TD...


To the other team?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> To the other team?


They all count, hit him right between the numbers...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> *He just got a warning for it lol, don't know why he doesn't like to use the multi-quote function, it's not hard. The RapShepard of the NFL thread. *And I think 5 years for Romo would be a stretch, max I'd give him would be 3. Wouldn't be surprised if Dallas cut him in the off-season.


I tried before and failed, but I'm just going to copy and paste like my browns friend above you said. My apologies for the double posting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Uptown King said:


> I tried before and failed, but I'm just going to copy and paste like my browns friend above you said. My apologies for the double posting.


Tried and failed? How? What did you try and how did it go wrong? If you want to quote 2 posts you hit multiquote for the first post and then quote for the second post. If you are quoting 3 posts you hit multiquote for the first 2 posts and then quote for the third post. It's extremely simple.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cashmere said:


> Lol at Baltimore being a tough game ( who should've gotten blown out by the Browns last week if the Browns didn't Brown ) but not the Bengals. And the Seahawks have looked terrible, but okay.


Are you still confident in the bungles being a touch game for the patriots? :mj



You know, the same pats you said weren't even a "tough game" on your list before the season. :hayden3


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Pats up 2 games on the entire division :sodone

Not trying to take anything away from brady, but I don't think there is any question as to where the success of that team truly lies.... Belichick


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams sitting at 2-1 tied for first in the division :bjpenn. Next week at Arizona and they always play like crap in Arizona :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Injury bug KEEPS fucking hitting:

Shane Vereen out with a torn triceps and needs surgery. Possibly out for the entire year.

Manti Te'o out for the season with a torn achilles.

Deangelo Hall tore his ACL. Out for the season and I honestly think he might be done for good.

Also, Willie Snead is out of MNF tonight. Had to pick up Michael Thomas to replace him. Hoping for a breakout!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Watch MIN be the last undefeated team and every week nobody thinks they can win :lol (me included)


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Greg Hardy arrested for coke. LUL


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons come on!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Brees to Thomas! I need these points! :woo :woo


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

During halftime they mention Greg Hardy getting arrested for drugs and my dad is like "Them damn Hardy Boyz"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Kelvin Benjamin posting a big fat ZERO in fantasy whilst I had Marvin Jones on the bench scoring 35.5 :mj2
> 
> what a cruel game it can be :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


If I'd just kept my exact same starting lineup from last week, save for replacing injured players, I'd have won by 20 instead of losing by 12. :hogan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tevin Coleman and Devonta Freeman combined for over 53 fucking fantasy points tonight. :done

Brees and Thomas won me my week! :mark: Shame I had to drop Delanie Walker to get him on the fly, but hopefully no one noticed. 

Falcons sitting pretty at the top of the NFC South as the only team with a winning record as they're scoring points out the wazoo. Their next 3 opponents? Carolina, at Denver, and at Seattle. :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Tevin Coleman and Devonta Freeman combined for over 53 fucking fantasy points tonight. :done
> 
> Brees and Thomas won me my week! :mark: Shame I had to drop Delanie Walker to get him on the fly, but hopefully no one noticed.
> 
> Falcons sitting pretty at the top of the NFC South as the only team with a winning record as they're scoring points out the wazoo. Their next 3 opponents? Carolina, at Denver, and at Seattle. :lmao


Denver is a lost but Carolina and Seattle are winnable games the way both teams are playing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Corey said:


> Tevin Coleman and Devonta Freeman combined for over 53 fucking fantasy points tonight. :done
> 
> Brees and Thomas won me my week! :mark: Shame I had to drop Delanie Walker to get him on the fly, but hopefully no one noticed.
> 
> Falcons sitting pretty at the top of the NFC South as the only team with a winning record as they're scoring points out the wazoo. Their next 3 opponents? Carolina, at Denver, and at Seattle. :lmao


this week I had Tevin Coleman on my bench. and Jeremy Hill. and Demaryius Thomas. and Marvin Jones

:mj2 :hoganutd


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Renegade™;62932018 said:


> this week I had Tevin Coleman on my bench. and Jeremy Hill. and Demaryius Thomas. and Marvin Jones
> 
> :mj2 :hoganutd


I know DT isn't what he used to be, but I can't imagine many scenarios where I'd ever bench him.

The rest though...yeah that's gonna happen in this retarded game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seeing the Saints suck again just makes me appreciate the greatness that is the Pats organization. Dominance for over a decade is just insane. Feels like ages ago when the Saint won the Super Bowl and were good. Bree's still putting up numbers, wonder if he'll pass Peyton.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ratings continue to decrease. NFL really is dying and they're terrible at marketing star players as actual personalities. 


No Peyton/Brady has to hurt too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I know DT isn't what he used to be, but I can't imagine many scenarios where I'd ever bench him.
> 
> The rest though...yeah that's gonna happen in this retarded game.


well I had Jordan Matthews playing instead which seemed like a safer go :mj2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like JJ Watt reinjured his back and will likely be put on IR.

Huge loss for the Texans; Jadeveon Clowney will have to step up big time to try and fill the void.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> Ratings continue to decrease. NFL really is dying and they're terrible at marketing star players as actual personalities.
> 
> 
> No Peyton/Brady has to hurt too.


I think it's harder when you have a sport where players' faces are masked by helmets.

If you want to talk about a sport that has no excuses for not being better at creating superstars, it's baseball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CJ Spiller getting passed around more than a high schooler at a Ben Roethlisberger party


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

Some of the biggest superstars in the league have recently retired. I'm talking about Peyton Manning, Calvin Johnson and Marshawn Lynch. It takes time for new players to develop into brands as huge as these guys.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Players of the Month:

*AFC*

LeGarrette Blount (298 yards, 4 TDs)
Von Miller (5 sacks, 1 FF)
Justin Tucker (9/9 FG, 4/4 PAT)

Can't argue with any of the picks here. Could've easily went with Marcus Peters on the defensive side too. Guy has 4 picks and 7 passes defended already.

*NFC*

Matt Ryan (970 yards, 7 TD, 1 INT)
Fletcher Cox (3 sacks, 1 FF)
Dustin Hopkins (11/11 FG, 5/5 PAT)

We got an award winning kicker! :lol Drew Brees actually has better numbers than Ryan does... but the Saints are 0-3 so yeah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

IT'S GAMEDAY! GIDDYUP HORSEY! 










WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! 
EVVVVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYBOOOOOOOOOOOOODYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That cartoon of with the Bengal riding the Bronco. That must be really old. Like before John Elway old. Or maybe it was from the Elway era. You can tell because of the old Denver Broncos logo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh Gordon's entering rehab. There goes our Super Bowl aspirations for this season. :maury


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

don't mind the Cincy white jerseys, but those Miami orange ones. Yikes.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG :cry :cry :cry

The greatest halftime in history CONFIRMED :cry


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I've been having like a never-ending debate with my own penis whether Lady Gaga is hot or not for a long time now. 

Why is the Dolphins D-line so mediocre these last two years? Like it defies physics and science that they are as average as they are.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lady Gaga? I'll pass. THIS is the only halftime show I'd be interested in watching:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another shitty Thursday Night game. No one cares about these two teams.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game so far. :sleep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I was actually frustrated because I wanted to watch tonight's game but I don't have NFL Network. Glad to know I ain't missing out on shit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Miami are pretty bad


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

morons are blaming the anthem protests on the ratings being down :heston



There is only one way to cure this ratings slump.

The Dallas Cowboys must win a Super Bowl.:garrett:garrett2:dak



btw ratings are down because the play is awful. it's been awful for awhile now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well tbf, the morons in production don't HAVE to make a thing of people sitting out the National Anthem. Like if they just ignored it, it wouldn't even be a story, but they wanted to manufacture some kind of bullshit angle with it and try to mix politics with football, which nobody in the audience wants to see when they're tuning in for a game. There's no way that's messing with ratings, but I still find it irritating when I try to watch a game and they're trying to force me into caring about that shit. It be like if I clicked on the sports section of this forum but it kept re-directing me to the retarded Anything section.

I'd agree, the games have sucked for the most part and a lot of the superstars aren't really playing up to full potential yet. There's been little hype to the new season thus far. No more Peyton and Brady has been out on suspension too, lets not forget what mass draws these two guys are to the NFL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Uzomah is so fucking bad. Eifert should be ready to go against the Cowboys next week. Thank God. Not like we need him to beat the Cowboys ( if it was up to me, have him take one more week off to prepare for the Patriots game ), but it'll be awesome to have him back. 

Burfict looks even more amazing. Not sure if it's anyone whose gonna score over 20 points against us again. And fucking 'lol' at Tannehill.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bills just put Sammy Watkins on IR with his foot injury. Maybe they should go after Josh Gordon. 

Eric Decker is out this week. Has a partially torn rotator cuff.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> 9-7.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> ...


Where is your predictions for this week, JM? I didn't see them. Are we going to go 0-16? :mark:.

But I guess I would be embarrassed and stopped doing it too if I picked the Dolphins. What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> 9-7.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> ...


7-9 lololol

Jaguars
Panthers
Lions
Patriots
Seahawks
Redskins
Raiders
Texans
Bucs
Cardinals
Chargers
Cowboys
Steelers
Giants


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If the JAGS L tomorrow, Gus Bradley better not be coming back on that plane. I can hope.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Dandy said:


> If the JAGS L tomorrow, Gus Bradley better not be coming back on that plane. I can hope.


Pretty sure I've picked the Jags to win every game this year. I'm going to be right eventually :mj2.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JM said:


> Pretty sure I've picked the Jags to win every game this year. I'm going to be right eventually :mj2.


When do we play your Steelers? 

We usually beat them. Always.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Dandy said:


> When do we play your Steelers?
> 
> We usually beat them. Always.


Looks Jags will beat the Steelers in the playoffs. JAX win streak begins soon imo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wake up and watch the AFC South to see who stinks the most. What a way to kickoff a Sunday morning. I'd rather go to Church.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bortles with only his FOURTH 1st period TD pass of his NFL career :trips8

It's a sign that the Jags should stay in London imo :hmm:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Indy getting their asses whooped by the Jags in London!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears vs Colts next week is shaping up to be the Toilet Bowl of I-65.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Indy didn't get their ass kicked. They almost came back and won. Colts D and O line is fucking awful though.

That's a great win for London Jaguars.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

plz fire pagano


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If Carolina loses today it doesn't look good at 1-3. They would still be contenders in my eyes as Seattle started out 1-3 a few years back and got hot to go back to the Bowl. And lol Colts lose to the Jags, funny thing is they might take that division, even Jaguars.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Brownies had me worried during the 1st quarter, but gotta give credit where it's due. Hue coached his ass off and tied up the ballgame. Hope we can finish strong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big int by the Bears there, as the Lions were in the redzone.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What's up with the Bills :lmao

Lose their first two games but smash the Cardinals and are destroying the Patriots.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SKINS INTERCEPTION YESS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears D with another pick. They've done well today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bears gonna actually get a W :moyes1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joel said:


> Bears gonna actually get a W :moyes1


Jordan Howard today. :tucky


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Jordan Howard today. :tucky


GOAT of the day. If he can give us performances like that regularly, then Forte leaving may not sting so much. It's not right Chicago doesn't have a great RB - it should be in the rules :armfold

Oh my Lord. We may have talked to soon :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' garbage ass special teams. That shit never happened under Dave Toub's watch.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The ChOAKland Raiders handing this one away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That got a little too close for comfort at the end, but a win's a win.









1st win at Soldier Field in almost a year lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

0-4. With Brady returning next week. Son of a whore.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sick catch by Crabtree. This Raiders/Ravens 4th quarter has been the most exciting football I've watched this season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

*RAVENS WITH THAT CHOKE THO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RAIDERS @Obfuscation


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> 0-4. With Brady returning next week. Son of a whore.


At least Pryor and Crowell are playing well for y'all. And here I thought Duke was the one whose gonna breakout this year :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dear lord Flacco, that was ugly. He was so lucky to not get picked on that wounded duck. But still blew it regardless.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> At least Pryor and Crowell are playing well for y'all. And here I thought Duke was the one whose gonna breakout this year :mj2


Pryor and Crowell are definitely the breakout stars right now. The run game looked strong and Kessler seems to be settling in at the QB position. Obviously the defense could have made more stops and those 3 straight turnovers on offense were costly, but we’re still heading in the right direction. Next week’s game will be a bloodbath with the return of Brady so I’m not expecting much. This is gonna be a marathon, not a sprint. Maybe next year, we’ll get some great draft picks and continue building this young team into winners.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wasn't able to see them play today, but Texans win. :dance

Next three games will be tough playing the Vikings, Colts, and Broncos. The games against the Colts and Broncos are nationally televised, and Texans always seems to shit the bed on primetime. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Pryor and Crowell are definitely the breakout stars right now. The run game looked strong and Kessler seems to be settling in at the QB position. Obviously the defense could have made more stops and those 3 straight turnovers on offense were costly, but we’re still heading in the right direction. Next week’s game will be a bloodbath with the return of Brady so I’m not expecting much. This is gonna be a marathon, not a sprint. Maybe next year, we’ll get some *great draft picks* and continue building this young team into winners.


Carson Wentz feel into y'all laps tho. Can't squander those once in a lifetime QB opportunities :mj :troll


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I called this loss in the CB last week.

It's always the Raiders. :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> Carson Wentz feel into y'all laps tho. Can't squander those once in a lifetime QB opportunities :mj :troll


*DON'T FUCKING REMIND ME!!!!!!!!!* :fuckthis


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chrome said:


> RAIDERS @Obfuscation


THEY DID IT, AGAIN. :mark:

If only those damn Falcons weren't playing well this season. Still say Raiders should be UNDEFEATED, but I'll take the string of success atm. Winning games that they should.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Speaking of the Falcons, Julio Jones had 300 yards receiving. :damn


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Julio Jones is on 2 of my 2 fantasy teams :drose


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Patriots get shut out at home by the fucking Ryans, unbelievable :kobefacepalm Rex is going to be so insufferable after this





Oh well, the GOAT is returning next week so I can take this loss :brady3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Falcons putting up nearly 50 points in the game today, too. Outta nowhere they seem to be a powerhouse on offense again. Meanwhile Panthers are looking like a one season wonder, so far. NFC South w/a surprising shake-up. (not counting the Saints and their LOL defense)


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

FALCONS!!! 

YES! Loving how this season is starting. If only they didn't lose to them damn Bucs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cowboys are getting carved up by Blaine Garbage rofl.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cowboys! They love making it a dramatic final 5 minutes don't they?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RAMS!!!!! :mark: 3-1

Fisher is one step closer getting that Ironclad contract though :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rams are 3-1? :wow

Who knew they'd do that after getting whooped by the Niners on MNF a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Godway said:


> Cowboys are getting carved up by Blaine Garbage rofl.


How about that awesome Cowboys win?

3-1, HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABAS said:


> Julio Jones is on 2 of my 2 fantasy teams :drose


i'm sacrificing a goat to the gods of fantasy tonight in appreciation that i didn't face you this week.



also :dak

high five @Catalanotto :garrett2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: WEEK 4 Fitz with the INT and the TAINT and the pls make it stop*



Chrome said:


> Rams are 3-1? :wow
> 
> Who knew they'd do that after getting whooped by the Niners on MNF a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at the Chargers btw.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: NFL: WEEK 4 Fitz with the INT and the TAINT and the pls make it stop*



Catalanotto said:


> How about that awesome Cowboys win?
> 
> 3-1, HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


Hey I wasn't talking shit, I was talking disbelief, as I do every time I see an NFL team being scored upon by Blaine Garbage. Fuck he's terrible. And the rest of the league needs to follow Michael Bennett in burying him at any given chance.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dalton is gonna carve up Dallas so bad


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The second Pittsburgh sack of the season. How sad. That's the downfall of this team, right there.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMister said:


> i'm sacrificing a goat to the gods of fantasy tonight in appreciation that i didn't face you this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO ROMO

NO BRYANT

NO PROBLEM


:homer4


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cam doing his best JJ Watt impression so far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn it, Chiefs. Don't let this one get away from you.

*EDIT: DAMN IT, CHIEFS!!!! PUT UP A FUCKING FIGHT ALREADY!!!! THIS IS PRIMETIME FOOTBALL, FOR HEAVEN'S SAKE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Thank you, Ben. Now I can go watch Westworld.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Godway said:


> Thank you, Ben. Now I can go watch Westworld.


off topic but it's fucking awesome

SEVENBURG as well on topic


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Bears actually won...I was impressed. Hoyer played pretty decent and didn't piss the game away. Maybe there is a possibility the Jay Cutler era in Chicago may be drawing to an end as Fox has said there's no guarantee Cutler gets his starting job back even after he is fully healthy. 

Meanwhile...don't know what's more impressive...3-1 Cowboys without Romo or Dez, or the 3-1 Rams after the egg they laid in San Fran on opening weekend.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> off topic but it's fucking awesome
> 
> SEVENBURG as well on topic


#SEVENBURGseasonsofWestworldandamovie


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow at the Rams being 3-1 and tied for first place. Do not see them being a contender this season but could certainly, possibly make a playoff run, maybe. Seahawks or Cardinals still for the NFC West.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

why did I have to play the guy who has Julio in my league this week? :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

also surely I dont start Matt Ryan over Andrew Luck next week when Matty Ice plays Denver do I? :hmm

and finally, BRADY is back next week, thank god. Brisset is poo, shame Jimmy G wasn't fit to play as he would've been an improvement surely. ah well, as I said next week the GOAT is back :brady3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> The Bears actually won...I was impressed. Hoyer played pretty decent and didn't piss the game away. *Maybe there is a possibility the Jay Cutler era in Chicago may be drawing to an end as Fox has said there's no guarantee Cutler gets his starting job back even after he is fully healthy.*
> 
> Meanwhile...don't know what's more impressive...3-1 Cowboys without Romo or Dez, or the 3-1 Rams after the egg they laid in San Fran on opening weekend.


Foxy also said that Cutler might play the week after he got hurt.

He's known for saying whatever just to keep opposing teams off-balance. I would expect :cutler to be the starter again once he's healthy. Bears don't really have much to gain by turning to a worse veteran QB in Hoyer, unless they're feeling the tank this year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello JM










: wentz

If you get the chance plz


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Can someone explain to me what is happening here? (NFL)*

My understanding of football is very basic, but this call doesn't look right at all. Can someone paint a clearer picture of what is happening here for me?






Second video doesn't play on embed, but click on it to open in another tab and it will.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Cardinals are done, Palmer has fallen off the cliff.

Seahawks will win the division, whether it's 9-7 or 11-5 is yet to be seen.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I was dead in the water in my fantasy match up until Big Ben and Julio saved me :tripsblessed


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

HiddenFlaw said:


> I was dead in the water in my fantasy match up until Big Ben and Julio saved me :tripsblessed


I played the guy with Rivers, Julio and Crabtree this week :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> The Cardinals are done, Palmer has fallen off the cliff.
> 
> Seahawks will win the division, whether it's 9-7 or 11-5 is yet to be seen.


Not if the Rams also go 9-7. LA 100% sweeping Seattle again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see Seattle finishing 12-4 or 11-5, with the Rams eventually faltering and finishing 6-10 or 7-9. I still believe that Arizona will kick it in high gear soon, and just see this 1-3 start as a slow burn, similar with Carolina too.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Teddy who?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ODB really needs to calm down, too easy for defenders to get this guy hype.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dull game tbh, but credit that to the dominating Vikings defense. And Bradford's been a nice pick-up too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Dull game tbh, but credit that to the dominating Vikings defense. And Bradford's been a nice pick-up too.


With the Vikings defense and if Bradford can stay healthy they could make a SB push. Atleast go as far as the NFC Championship game. Bradford always had the potential to be a good QB, just needed to stay healthy and play on a good team.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Can someone explain to me what is happening here? (NFL)*

what is happening here? too many rule changes and total pussification of the game


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bradford staying healthy behind this OL :ti New injury to it every week


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ravens cut Justin Forsett.

Again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Stax Classic said:


> Bradford staying healthy behind this OL :ti New injury to it every week


I see him eventually getting hurt. :serious:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Odell Beckham needs to stop throwing temper tantrums and start catching some passes.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Talib shot himself in the leg :sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm kinda fascinated with these rookies this year. This might be a 2012 type year where you can pretty much take your pick between 3 guys and they'd all deserve it.

Carson Wentz (769 Yards, 5 TD, 0 INT, 103.8 Rating)

Dak Prescott (67.9 Comp %, 1,012 yards, 3 TD, 0 INT, 2 Rush TD)

Ezekiel Elliott (412 yards, 3 TD)

Will Fuller (323 Yards, 17.0 AVG, 2 TD, Punt Return TD)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> I'm kinda fascinated with these rookies this year. This might be a 2012 type year where you can pretty much take your pick between 3 guys and they'd all deserve it.
> 
> Carson Wentz (769 Yards, 5 TD, 0 INT, 103.8 Rating)
> 
> ...


For Wentz and Prescott for their sakes hopefully they do not turn into RG3 and Kaepernick post 2012.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Neither are running QBs that can't read the field whatsoever.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

LUCK said:


> Neither are running QBs that can't read the field whatsoever.


In 10 years, thats all there will be. The pocket passers days are numbered.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

By necessity, since no one knows how to block anymore with spread offenses ruining the game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I agree with what a ESPN NFL guy said yesterday in that I see the league going back to the old school style of running the football and building teams around defense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nobody can run the ball anymore, there aren't enough quality collegiate lineman to fill the NFL.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Defense will always win more championships than offense, and that's never going to change. The team with the best front seven is generally going to win the game. No pass defense will ever be good enough to stop modern passing in the NFL, you basically need 4 GREAT DBs on the field at all times, while most teams are lucky to have one great one. You win games by dominating the LOS, which is the way it's always been for the most part. It's just that with modern passing games, bad QBs can put up 4,000 yard seasons and shit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Thursday night game is awful, the Cardinals are trash


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

They're obviously not too far off from the regular jerseys, but I'm really diggin the color rush uniforms tonight. They're not outrageous and easy on the eyes.

BTW, if Arizona loses this game tonight I'm writing them off. They won't catch Seattle.

BTW x2, these taunting penalties in the NFL are getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If they really wanted to stop taunting, they should make the rule "Taunting = the score taken away". Pretty sure taunting will stop right after that. Or just...you know...let them fucking taunt because who cares?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another relatively crappy Thursday night game, but if you started Fitzgerald, Hyde (me), David Johnson, or the Cardinals D then you're pretty happy about it. (Y)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't watch tonight's game for obvious reasons. Was it good? I heard David Johnson & Fitz had themselves a night.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> *Didn't watch tonight's game for obvious reasons. Was it good? *I heard David Johnson & Fitz had themselves a night.


No.....another stinker. Kelly I do not see lasting in San Fran.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> No.....another stinker. Kelly I do not see lasting in San Fran.


There's just no talent on that team, specifically on offense outside of HYDE. Kelly's seemed to have toned down some of his coaching habits from Philly and they're doing what they can with very little. Expecting them to pick in the top 5 and likely take a QB.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> There's just no talent on that team, specifically on offense outside of HYDE. Kelly's seemed to have toned down some of his coaching habits from Philly and they're doing what they can with very little. Expecting them to pick in the top 5 and likely take a QB.


Understandable however as a head coach he could of put together something during the offseason. I'm quite sure he will be giving another season until fired.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm gonna give Kelly a couple weeks, he has 10 days before the next game to install :kaep as the starter. If he can't do anything with that, he's the next LSU coach.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Corey said:


> There's just no talent on that team, specifically on offense outside of HYDE. Kelly's seemed to have toned down some of his coaching habits from Philly and they're doing what they can with very little. Expecting them to pick in the top 5 and likely take a QB.


Ellington was the only other one who had a sliver of talent and he got injured rather fast.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chip may not even make it to the end of the season, again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> I'm gonna give Kelly a couple weeks, he has 10 days before the next game to install :kaep as the starter. If he can't do anything with that, he's the next LSU coach.


:kaep will start next game. Chip has to make changes since the Niners are so bad. They won't be any worse defensively with :kaep.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Could also be Ponder :kaep


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's been a while. Can't even remember the last time Kaep started. Guess he can't do much worse than Gabbert.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> :kaep will start next game. Chip has to make changes since the Niners are so bad. They won't be any worse defensively with :kaep.





Stax Classic said:


> Could also be Ponder :kaep


Depends on who wins the battle of wills. Kelly wanted to keep Kaep...Kaep fits his offensive schemes better than Ponder provided he's healthy. Baalke wanted him gone. 

However...Kaep screwed himself during the offseason...and this was way before his national anthem protests. He didn't follow the team's schedule for rehab...so that he wasn't healthy by the deadline to be on the hook for his salary this year. They couldn't cut him. So, they aren't in a hurry to run him out there. I see him basically sitting on the bench the whole year and cut in the offseason. 

Now...Kelly might not necessarily be LSU bound...Texas might be a possibility if they bounce Strong after this season.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Godway said:


> Defense will always win more championships than offense, and that's never going to change. The team with the best front seven is generally going to win the game. No pass defense will ever be good enough to stop modern passing in the NFL, you basically need 4 GREAT DBs on the field at all times, while most teams are lucky to have one great one. You win games by dominating the *LOS*, which is the way it's always been for the most part. It's just that with modern passing games, bad QBs can put up 4,000 yard seasons and shit.












(couldn't help myself; p much only a joke for @Corey)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What in the world are these Antonio Brown and Josh Norman NFL fines??? :con3

The art of taunting, bragging etc within the world of sports warranting punishments like these, this definitely screams controversy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't even realize this but the third round draft pick from 2015, the cornerback we took D'Joun Smith, has already been released. :lmao :lmao :lmao

We have zero players remaining from the 2013 draft. My god the futility is amazing yet by Grigson and yet he got an extension.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ras8620 said:


> Chip may not even make it to the end of the season, again.


I think they would wait until after the season unless the team completely gives up on him like the Eagles did.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Newton ain't playing tomorrow due to concussion. And the Panthers' fall from grace continues.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BruiserKC said:


> Depends on who wins the battle of wills. Kelly wanted to keep Kaep...Kaep fits his offensive schemes better than Ponder provided he's healthy. Baalke wanted him gone.
> 
> However...Kaep screwed himself during the offseason...and this was way before his national anthem protests. He didn't follow the team's schedule for rehab...so that he wasn't healthy by the deadline to be on the hook for his salary this year. They couldn't cut him. So, they aren't in a hurry to run him out there. I see him basically sitting on the bench the whole year and cut in the offseason.
> 
> Now...Kelly might not necessarily be LSU bound...Texas might be a possibility if they bounce Strong after this season.


I seem to remember Ponder being an okay dual threat QB in college


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> I seem to remember Ponder being an okay dual threat QB in college


Kaep is far better athletically than Ponder period. But it will be up to the Niners to decide to trot Kaep out there and deal with both the fact he isn't the same QB that took them to the Super Bowl and an even bigger potential PR shitstorm if he does play. I think the uproar up to this point will be nothing compared to if they play him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't even know Ponder was still in the league lol. Figured he was a stay-at-home dad at this point.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Didn't even know Ponder was still in the league lol. Figured he was a stay-at-home dad at this point.


Ponders the man, hooking up with the reporter hoe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Didn't even know Ponder was still in the league lol. Figured he was a stay-at-home dad at this point.


Yep, SF has a 2011 Draft QB collection, just missing Yates that they could get easily.

Assuming Locker, Enderle, Stanzi, and Mceleroy remain gone.

Don't think they could easily get Newton, Dalton, Tyrod, maybe Mallet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lmfao @ starting BLAINE

Just fucking put in :kaep and let him be :kaep. you won't lose more games because :kaep is :kaep.



i mean 100% seriously what if he's good? lol Niners


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

There's literally no upside to continuing playing Blaine Gabbert.

If Kaepernick is healthy, he should be the starter. If he's not, then maybe turn things over to Ponder for the time being.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rumor is the players want Ponder to start


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jordan Matthews @ Detroit or Amari Cooper vs. San Diego? I'm leaning towards Matthews even though Verrett isn't playing for the Chargers. Coop has yet to score this year and Detroit's defense is poop.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd say Cooper, he should be getting the scores. Just because he hasn't yet is a logical fallacy assuming that will continue. Carr is better than Wentz at this point. Crabtree should make it easier for Cooper, Matthews has nobody.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brady is seriously the GOAT


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Who's playing QB for the Browns right now?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So this legitimately just happened to my TV for about 5 minutes.










:maury Even the Cleveland CBS affiliate doesn't want to show this fuckery.



Corey said:


> Who's playing QB for the Browns right now?


Charlie Whitehurst.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Houstin is fucking garbage, and they'll win their division. A WC getting a first round bye :ti


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sammy Coates has dropped 5 passes today. Two of which were TDs. One was a TD from literally two yards out while wide open. It has been UGLY. 

He did open the game with a 78 yard TD catch, on the bright side. His drops are ridiculous though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barth is very, very bad.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Adam Vinatieri is my highest scoring player in one of my leagues right now. :lol Hopkins has 0 catches, Steve Smith got hurt, and despite the Vikings being up 24-6... McKinnon has nothing to do with it. :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Houstin is fucking garbage, and they'll win their division. A WC getting a first round bye :ti


if colts win today and texans lose then all they gotta do is beat them in their next matchup to take the division lead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man, this Howard kid.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lelbron


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

0-5. And we have four injured QBs after 5 weeks of play.










And before all you New England fans get *TOO* cocky, I'd like to remind you of something...






In conclusion, I hope the WINDIANS score 20 runs tomorrow and Big Papi goes 0-4 in his final game.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons with that Touchdown!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bummer. Offense looked great today but that was probably due to the Colts D being bad. Too many penalties and giving up too many big plays largely did the Bears in. Hoyer also needs to look for Alshon more too. Other than that, he's looked good for the most part. Looks like Cutler's time in Chicago is done.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

FUCK. MY. LIFE. :fuckthis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts are third in scoring(might be 4th if Chargers pass them this game) and yet dead last in points allowed. Sums up our season.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Such a depressing loss to take today versus the Lions. We gave that team too much confidence early and it was like we were trying to go up a Mountain with Bean Bag Chair sized Rocks stopping us from reaching the top. The Defense played horrible in the first half, woke up in the second half and nearly won the game for them. Mathews fumble late in the game which he seems to do alot killed us, I'm not blaming Wentz on the turnover there. Rookie mistake, probably saw a good enough opening there for the WR to catch that ball, but even if the guy caught the ball, most likely a delay a game next play. I'm not sure that call was suppose to have a 70 yard plus pass in the game-plan hopefully we get it together with our next game with the Skins and the Vikings after that.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HoHo said:


> Such a depressing loss to take today versus the Lions. We gave that team too much confidence early and it was like we were trying to go up a Mountain with Bean Bag Chair sized Rocks stopping us from reaching the top. The Defense played horrible in the first half, woke up in the second half and nearly won the game for them. Mathews fumble late in the game which he seems to do alot killed us, I'm not blaming Wentz on the turnover there. Rookie mistake, probably saw a good enough opening there for the WR to catch that ball, but even if the guy caught the ball, most likely a delay a game next play. I'm not sure that call was suppose to have a 70 yard plus pass in the game-plan hopefully we get it together with our next game with the Skins and the Vikings after that.


Yeah the Skins and especially Vikes game will be tough, Eagles could easily be 3-3 after week 7.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Uptown King said:


> Yeah the Skins and especially Vikes game will be tough, Eagles could easily be 3-3 after week 7.


Yeah the Skins defense is suspect but they have weapons on offense that could give the birds troubles. As for the Vikings they have a great defense and a average offense outside of Diggs right now. I can see us beating both, it's going to take a effort like they gave in the second half of this game today. If they play like they did in the first half those games could be done by halftime.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HoHo said:


> Yeah the Skins defense is suspect but they have weapons on offense that could give the birds troubles. As for the Vikings they have a great defense and a average offense outside of Diggs right now. I can see us beating both, it's going to take a effort like they gave in the second half of this game today. If they play like they did in the first half those games could be done by halftime.


They have a shot at winning both games I agree with that. Yeah they cannot get off to a slow start and get into penalty trouble. Also Matthews has to finally learn to not turn over the ball, but I do not see that happening.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah that fumble, all he had to do in that situation is go down and waste more clock and the Lions have to 70 plus yards to get a Field Goal. All I need now is for the Bengals to smack up the Cowboys and I'll be a little more happy lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I picked up Sammie Coates this morning; forgot to put him in.

:/ how silly of me

well at least the JAGS won't let me down this week. So there's that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Colts are garbage too though, Luck may be the next Marino, but he's got nothing to play with.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so deciding to punt the ball with a 4th and 2 at midfield, down 11 points with half the fourth quarter to go is a really dumb decision. but thanks for making it Jets coach whatever your name is


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> Not like we need him to beat the Cowboys





Cashmere said:


> Dalton is gonna carve up Dallas so bad


Uh oh.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Benglols strike again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

El Dandy said:


> I picked up Sammie Coates this morning; forgot to put him in.
> 
> :/ how silly of me
> 
> well at least the JAGS won't let me down this week. So there's that.


His line was crazy today. He had over 100 yards on 6 catches and 2 TDs, yet he dropped two TDs, and another three passes. He could have had Julio Jones-ish day if he held onto the ball, since one of those drops was another bomb.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Janikowski just kicked a 56 yard FG. Raiders down 10-9 at HT.

Need to capitalize on red zone opportunities in the 2nd half.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Luck is having a pretty damn good season. Even more impressive is the fact that he's doing so while getting sacked 17 times a game and having no run game to lean on. But man, that defense is ugly. Laughably ugly.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The NFC East has the best record of any division this season. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

These false starts by the Raiders offense :no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crabtree TD. Cooper 2 pt conversion :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers





Cashmere said:


> Dalton is gonna carve up Dallas so bad


:deandre Bruh...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

How about them Falcons!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Stax Classic thank you for swaying me towards Cooper. I would've won regardless (entire team went nuts) but Cooper was a monster today.

Are the Falcons... for real!? Impressive win. Offense looked great again and the defense stepped up huge.



Chrome said:


> Man, this Howard kid.





Corey said:


> Pretty well in most fronts. I think Leonard Floyd is still kind of a question mark when you see that he's only 245 pounds coming off the edge, but they must've really liked him so we'll see what he can do. Whitehair and Bullard were both really good picks with excellent value at where they got them *and I LOVE the Jordan Howard pick. He could step in and be your starting RB next year, no joke.*


^^^ Just sayin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> :deandre Bruh...


Poor Cash, that thing's gonna haunt him all season if the Bengals don't turn it around. Can't even edit it either, because JM would just edit it right back. :lol



Corey said:


> @Stax Classic thank you for swaying me towards Cooper. I would've won regardless (entire team went nuts) but Cooper was a monster today.
> 
> Are the Falcons... for real!? Impressive win. Offense looked great again and the defense stepped up huge.
> 
> ...


You weren't kidding lol. He's been impressive so far, but still need to see how he does against a good defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chargers. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Poor Cash, that thing's gonna haunt him all season if the Bengals don't turn it around. Can't even edit it either, because JM would just edit it right back. :lol


He does it to himself, never learns etc.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raiders 4-1 :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn son. Oakland's not dicking around this year. They mean business. I mean obviously the Chargers fucked up in the end, but still...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel so bad for Rivers. Puts up incredible numbers with virtually no help (because everyone gets injured) and the Chargers constantly blow leads in the 4th.

On the opposite hand, how can the Raiders not be viewed as the Tennessee Vols right now of the NFL? Edging out these wins in the late minutes and their defense is giving up like 30 points a game. Can't believe they're actually 4-1 right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> *I feel so bad for Rivers. Puts up incredible numbers with virtually no help (because everyone gets injured) and the Chargers constantly blow leads in the 4th.*
> 
> On the opposite hand, how can the Raiders not be viewed as the Tennessee Vols right now of the NFL? Edging out these wins in the late minutes and their defense is giving up like 30 points a game. Can't believe they're actually 4-1 right now.


Before the Bridgewater injury, I thought the Vikings and Chargers should've done a Bridgewater/Rivers swap. San Diego gets a young quarterback they can build around with, and Minnesota gets a quarterback that will help them WIN NOW. Then of course Bridgewater got injured soooo....


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Before the Bridgewater injury, I thought the Vikings and Chargers should've done a Bridgewater/Rivers swap. San Diego gets a young quarterback they can build around with, and Minnesota gets a quarterback that will help them WIN NOW. Then of course Bridgewater got injured soooo....


That actually would've been a pretty col trade. Rivers might have had a legit chance at a ring if that happened. Hell, Bradford actually has a shot now if they keep up this level of play.

BTW, how fucking great has Brian Hoyer been for you guys? 3 full games as a starter, over 1,000 yards, 6 TDs, and ZERO picks. Started him on oen of my teams last week and everyone thought I was nuts. :lol Get rid of Cutler, keep Hoyer as a stopgap, and draft a QB in the top 5 next year. That's my analysis.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> That actually would've been a pretty col trade. Rivers might have had a legit chance at a ring if that happened. Hell, Bradford actually has a shot now if they keep up this level of play.
> 
> BTW, how fucking great has Brian Hoyer been for you guys? 3 full games as a starter, over 1,000 yards, 6 TDs, and ZERO picks. Started him on oen of my teams last week and everyone thought I was nuts. :lol Get rid of Cutler, keep Hoyer as a stopgap, and draft a QB in the top 5 next year. That's my analysis.


It's the Josh McCown situation all over again, where the backup comes in after Cutler's injury and actually plays better than he does. Only difference this time around is they'll likely keep Hoyer in even after Cutler gets fully healthy. It's nice having a quarterback that doesn't throw bone-headed ints. Just needs to try to find Alshon more. And I'd basically do everything you suggested in the last part of your post lol. Probably even bring Hoyer back next year as a backup too.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually the Raiders defense almost gave away the last two games. They had double digit leads on Baltimore and San Diego. It wasn't the typical Charger loss of blowing a 4th quarter lead but they had their hearts ripped out again. Carr is a legit MVP candidate. Its just the Raiders year. They took lead going for it on 4th and 2 when they could have kicked the chip shot field goal and cut the Charger lead to 2.

Very happy to see a pissed off, long overdue Charger team play the Paxton Lynch led Broncos on Thursday night. The division might be in play for the Raiders after all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I am getting sick of CJ Anderson letting me down whilst Jordan Howard tears it up on my bench :mj2

knowing my luck, I'll start Howard next week and CJA will run wild :side:

also :brady4 back to doing his thing :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Don't know if we have any Falcons fans #onhere, but if we do, congrats on the win today.

Falcons have a good team. Paxton Lynch played very poorly (as he is not very good right now), Michael Schofield got his shit pushed in at RT, and the Broncos made zero adjustments to the fact that Tevin Coleman was torching our LBs in coverage. I think the Broncos are capable of beating the Falcons, but the Falcons were certainly the better team today.

Oh well. If you have to lose a game, might as well do it out of conference. :draper2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

On a side note, can we all take a moment to appreciate the Hawk's trollery on this TD celebration?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785171252126228480
I bet Goodell will still fine him for it. :side:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> I feel so bad for Rivers. Puts up incredible numbers with virtually no help (because everyone gets injured) and the Chargers constantly blow leads in the 4th.
> 
> On the opposite hand, how can the Raiders not be viewed as the Tennessee Vols right now of the NFL? Edging out these wins in the late minutes and their defense is giving up like 30 points a game. *Can't believe they're actually 4-1 right now. *


*
*

Them or the Falcons.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Speaking of the AFC South, the Titans are 2-3 and have quietly put together a top 10 defense with DeMarco Murray completely coming back to 2014 form. Indy and Houston play each other next week while Tennessee has Cleveland. 

Could be a fun race.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Godway said:


> Benglols strike again.


there is only one proper nickname for that team it is not Benglols it is BUNGLES courtesy of myron cope's alcohol fueled mind

yoi

and double yoi


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Woo! My Bengals wet the bed again, this team looks atrocious


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Looking like Giants will be fighting with Washington for second to last place potentially in the division. GB vs. Dallas should be fun next week, Cowboys have a shot at winning in Lambeau Field.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Week 5 rookie standings according to me:

1. Ezekiel Elliott (546 yards, 5.0 YPC, 5 TD, 109.2 YPG)
2. Dak Prescott (86.6 QBR, 69.0 Comp %, 4 Pass TD, 3 Rush TD, 0 Turnovers)
3. Carson Wentz (103.5 Rating, 7 TD, 1 INT)

If Dallas is smart then they don't pull Dak. He's been tremendous and so has Zeke. Ran wild today against what was supposed to be one of the best d-lines in football. Will Fuller fell off a cliff against Minnesota.

Early MVP voting imo:

1. Matt Ryan (69.0 Comp %, 121.6 Rating, 1,740 yards, 12 TD, 1 INT)
2. Ben Roethlisberger (106.6 Rating, 1,496 yards, 15 TD, 4 INT)

From there you can make a case for Von Miller, Aaron Rodgers, or countless others, but most of them are on not so great teams right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dak's doing good, yet he has a pretty easy job with how ridiculous Elliot (and that line) is playing, see what happens when they play a good defense and not frauds like the Bengals. Him and Wentz are still really impressive rookies QBs. Philly lucked out so much by Bridgewater getting hurt, that made their franchise relevant again :lol how fucking weird is that. A Vikings QB is hurt, so it's like hey Eagles, start your rookie who is better than Sam Bradford, and here, we'll pay you a first rounder for the privilege. 

Ben won't win an MVP. He's due to miss like 3-4 games, because he does every season. He IS the MVP of the Steelers team, though. We can win without Bell, and get production without him, though we are a much, much, much better offense with him on the field. Can't really say that about Ben. Bryant is out, he makes Coates his new Bryant. No TE? Make Jesse James into a respectable one. And of course, the success him and AB have had with each other, I can't see many QBs doing that with a 6th round draft pick, not to take anything away from AB's work ethic. Ben's every bit as elite as anyone.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Raiders and the Vikings won. It was a good day.

- Vic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

when you got a problem with the QB of your team so you go ahead and replace him yourself. :mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm not looking forward to facing the Patriots next week, .Brady will probably throw for a thousand yards against us


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This was the first game the Dallas D actually looked like a professional level defense. They got pressure on the QB. They defended passes. It was good to see. They did give up some garbage time scores, but that's ok. 

lol the size of that hole on Zeke's 60 yd untouched TD. That was great. Then two defenders in the secondary 100% misjudged Zeke's speed and he just blew past them:mark:

Also :dak obv

Green Bay next. 4-2 is still a great start. I just don't see Dallas beating GB in GB.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers


:dak


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Next week's late games:

Chiefs @ Raiders
Cowboys @ Packers
Falcons @ Seahawks

Colts @ Texans

:nice


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Speaking of the AFC South, the Titans are 2-3 and have quietly put together a top 10 defense with DeMarco Murray completely coming back to 2014 form. Indy and Houston play each other next week while Tennessee has Cleveland.
> 
> Could be a fun race.


Yep and according to PFF the Titans also have the highest rated Offensive Line. 

This is a much better team than people think, they went toe to toe with the Vikes, and had a legit shot at winning. Their other two losses were just a bad break away from being wins....but that's the NFL. 

Seriously I think the Titans look like every bit the equal of the Texans right now. I don't think they win the division but they have a real shot at 7-9 to 9-7. 

Heck for a team that's won 5 games in two years....that's huge, especially with 2 first round picks next year.


With all the talk of the Jags winning the offseason, I think the Titans are the most improved team. Of course this is the same team that is 0-2 vs the Browns the last two seasons. Who knows what will happen?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Next week's late games:
> 
> Chiefs @ Raiders
> Cowboys @ Packers
> ...


Calling it right now: Cowboys and Packers will be the game of the week. The best QB in the league today going up against the best up-and-coming QB. Should be a fun shootout.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah no doubt. Being a Redskins fan I pretty much never say this, but I'm really looking forward to that game next week. I hate the Boys a _lot_ less with Dak & Zeke and when they're without Dez & Romo.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAAAAAAAIIIIIDDERRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS

Thread title this week is peak of the season quality, tbhayley.

4 wins in 5 weeks. Tied for first in the division now. The wind won't stop blowing until 2017, baby. :mark:

keep it up plz. :mj2 of joy (although they can STOP making every game a ridiculous nail biter in the fourth. I can't take it week by week.)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sitting at 3-2 and looking at the rest of the schedule. Next week at Detroit and the following week in London against the Giants and then we have our bye week before we play against Carolina. The schedule then starts to look a bit easier against the Dolphins, Jets and Saints. Then the road block against New England, ATL and Seattle. 

I'm hoping the Rams go 5-2 before they head into their bye week. Then we'll see if this team is for real about a playoff push.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We play the Cards and the Pack get the Seahawks :ti I thought division winners were supposed to get a harder schedule :side:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If Carolina doesn't win tonight I do think their season maybe in serious trouble.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

No uniforms that look better in HD prime time than Carolina's powder blues. Love em.

EDIT: Tampa Bay starts off with SIX straight runs!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't know how many of you are watching but we've got the best MNF game of the year going on right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MNF starring Derek Failderson, oh how I've missed this.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Completely unpredictable game. Just when you think one team has the momentum and they're gonna start pulling away... turnover or a missed field goal. Awesome.

EDIT: Happened again! WHAT A GAME


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW, fucking Aguayo misses 2 field goals and then comes back and saves the day to win it! May have just saved his career right there. That was one hell of a crazy game.

Such a bizarre statline. Jacquizz Rodgers has an insane 35 touches, Olsen has a career high 181 yards, Anderson turns the ball over 3 times and doesn't throw a single TD, and 3 missed field goals combined.

Carolina's 1-4. Stick a fork in em. 6% of teams in NFL history have ever made the playoffs after that start. Their schedule's not particularly tough but the hangover is clear and their defense isn't the same with all the key guys missing in the secondary. They have to go to New Orleans next week coming off their bye which I don't think will be an easy game at all and then they've got a date with Arizona.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

guy in my fantasy league dropped Justin Tucker for Aguayo before week 1 :lmao

what a hilarious thing that was. Tucker is proven top 3 kicker imo, and Aguayo has been TRASH


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> WOW, fucking Aguayo misses 2 field goals and then comes back and saves the day to win it! May have just saved his career right there. That was one hell of a crazy game.
> 
> Such a bizarre statline. Jacquizz Rodgers has an insane 35 touches, Olsen has a career high 181 yards, Anderson turns the ball over 3 times and doesn't throw a single TD, and 3 missed field goals combined.
> 
> Carolina's 1-4. Stick a fork in em. 6% of teams in NFL history have ever made the playoffs after that start. Their schedule's not particularly tough but the hangover is clear and their defense isn't the same with all the key guys missing in the secondary. They have to go to New Orleans next week coming off their bye which I don't think will be an easy game at all and then they've got a date with Arizona.


Yeah I can see Carolina finishing 7-9 or 8-8 at best. Do not think they make the playoffs this season let alone win the division, unless Atlanta has a epic fail like last year after a hot start and the rest of the division stinks it up.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Mike Francesa says that linebackers don't matter anymore. "It's all about the pass rusher and hybrid safety". Agree, disagree?


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm glad I skipped that game last night. Had a feeling it would be terrible. But it does sound entertaining.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like :kaep's back. Was announced as the starter against Buffalo.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

cablegeddon said:


> Mike Francesa says that linebackers don't matter anymore. "It's all about the pass rusher and hybrid safety". Agree, disagree?


At least in KC, our linebackers were more responsible for QB pressure than the lineman. So, disagree.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Looks like :kaep's back. Was announced as the starter against Buffalo.


Could be his last run with the team but see how it all plays out. Maybe it might give life for the 49ers to finish with 7 wins at best, highly doubt it though. I wonder how Colin would of faired if he did ended up in Denver.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Could be his last run with the team but see how it all plays out. Maybe it might give life for the 49ers to finish with 7 wins at best, highly doubt it though. I wonder how Colin would of faired if he did ended up in Denver.


I don't know, team still stinks and it's not like Kaep lit the world on fire last year. Still, he probably should've been the starter since day 1.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, A) he was still recovering from surgery B) needed to rework the injury guarantee out of his contract


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Whitehurst is out, Kevin Hogan is in. RIP Clipboard Jesus. :cry


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Whitehurst is out, Kevin Hogan is in. RIP Clipboard Jesus. :cry


Looking forward to starting Tennessee's defense this week. (Y)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> I don't know, team still stinks and it's not like Kaep lit the world on fire last year. *Still, he probably should've been the starter since day 1.*


*
*

Agree with this.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Let's not forget Kap's all time highlight last year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Whitehurst is out, Kevin Hogan is in. RIP Clipboard Jesus. :cry


He'll be the sixth QB to see the field for them in six games. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember when Kaep used to dominate the Packers. Good times.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> He'll be the sixth QB to see the field for them in six games. :lmao


Good thing there are *OTHER* Cleveland sports team playing right now. Otherwise I'd be on suicide watch.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Good thing there are *OTHER* Cleveland sports team playing right now. Otherwise I'd be on suicide watch.


The existence of other Cleveland sports teams not being even more reason for Cleveland sports fans to be on suicide watch.

What a time to be alive. :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Good thing there are *OTHER* Cleveland sports team playing right now. Otherwise I'd be on suicide watch.


Give it some time :curry2 You'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vikings place Andre Smith on IR (another one) and sign former no. 1 pick Jake Long. Next man up just keeps on comin.

Lions sign Justin Forsett. He could have a legit chance at starting in a couple weeks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Bennett Bros are burying the NFL :lol Cutler, Witten, the Cowboys, the Bears, Goodell, get these two on a podcast plz.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Are there any other number 1 picks out there for Min to acquire? Could Jamarcus Russel play right guard? Fusco got hurt last game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Are there any other number 1 picks out there for Min to acquire? Could Jamarcus Russel play right guard? Fusco got hurt last game.


What's Jeff George up to these days?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Two games got switched for week 8. Arizona @ Carolina has been moved down to a 1 PM game and the Green Bay @ Atlanta matchup has been bumped up to 4:25 in the game of the week slot.

Eric Decker has been put on IR. Get ready for Quincy Enunwa!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Let's not forget Kap's all time highlight last year.


He needs to be on a good team to succeed or real good team. I think it be best if he was on a squad like Denver for example.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kaepernick, Virgil, and Brandon, all together at last again :mcgee Just call them the Denver Wolf Pack


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice to see Joey Bosa finally playing to the level everyone thought he would... or just playing in general.  He's in Siemian's grill every other play it seems. This is the San Diego team I thought we'd see coming into the season. Much better than their record shows and much improved on the defensive side (despite the injuries). Those color rush uni's are NICE too.

Need Denver to make a comeback though. CJ Anderson is looking like shit.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ugh.

Need Siemian back at 100% and need Kubiak back on the sidelines. What a shitty week.



Corey said:


> Need Denver to make a comeback though. CJ Anderson is looking like shit.


His three biggest plays including a nice TD catch and run got called back on penalties. :no:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow Denver lost two in a row. They will be fine however, still a serious playoff contender. Was expecting a Chargers meltdown toward the end.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> His three biggest plays including a nice TD catch and run got called back on penalties. :no:


Looks like Booker is cutting into some of his workload as well and looking pretty good to boot. Not good for me as a fantasy owner.  I definitely saw that touchdown though. So much effort... for nothing. :/

Even though they were down most of the game, they really didn't seem too worried about trying to get the running game going at any point. Throwing an incompletion on 1st down and then coming back & throwing again to put yourself in a shitty position when you obviously couldn't get anything going down the field.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Looks like Booker is cutting into some of his workload as well and looking pretty good to boot. Not good for me as a fantasy owner.  I definitely saw that touchdown though. So much effort... for nothing. :/
> 
> Even though they were down most of the game, they really didn't seem too worried about trying to get the running game going at any point. Throwing an incompletion on 1st down and then coming back & throwing again to put yourself in a shitty position when you obviously couldn't get anything going down the field.


Both are good. I would expect both to get a bunch of carries as the season continues. But I wouldn't expect Booker to overtake CJ as the starter this season.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Denver coming back down to reality is a fecking glorious way to close out this Thursday night.

Too bad it gives Chargers a win I don't want to see, but so it goes w/division games. I was pulling for them anyways to favor the standings to stick. Good on them to pad Oakland for the week.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Obfuscation said:


> *Denver coming back down to reality* is a fecking glorious way to close out this Thursday night.
> 
> Too bad it gives Chargers a win I don't want to see, but so it goes w/division games. I was pulling for them anyways to favor the standings to stick. Good on them to pad Oakland for the week.


We were the #1 seed in the AFC last year and won the Super Bowl. :duck

You can say the Broncos crashed down to a lot of things this week, but "reality" isn't one of them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lucky I benched CJ Anderson for Jordan Howard this week :kobe3

that being said, if the Denver Oline didn't have a WOAT game he ends up with 100+ yards easy and a TD, and I would've been furious haha. Booker looks alright but this game showed, despite the Broncos inability to stop getting caught for holding calls, CJ can be a good starting running back for them

Demaryius Thomas tho :mj2

bet he wishes he had a better QB throwing to him, poor guy


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Drafted Minny's D; guessed correctly and picked up SD as the bye week replacement.

Feels good having to never have to worry about D/ST again this year


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wouldn't say that Dandy, come playoff time I expect Minnesota's D to be exhausted from overuse after Bradford and the OL implode.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> We were the #1 seed in the AFC last year and won the Super Bowl. :duck
> 
> You can say the Broncos crashed down to a lot of things this week, but "reality" isn't one of them.


Sure I can. b/c last thing I'm going to do is argue reality vs expectations w/someone disagreeing b/c of DIVISION RIVALRY status.

colon duck


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Colin Kaepernick. I haven't heard somebody get booed out of the stadium like that since Ashlee Simpson! :lol

#BillsVs49ers 

- Vic


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Put Jamison Crowder in the Pro Bowl! Having a breakout year and should be the kick returner if not a receiver voted in.

EDIT: Shit, put Kerrigan in there too! He's tearin Wentz a new ass today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kaepernick a couple yards away from having himself 2 big bombs for TD's to Smith, just being able to air it out works wonders for an offense


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cousins ran that ball like a fucking hero just now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mj


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh good god Skins...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You wouldn't be able to tell looking at the Scoreboard but the Redskins have dominated offensively.

Matt Jones and Desean Jackson came to play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stick a fork in Shady's season, that thing is over


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

COUSINS!!!

RUN THE BALL. RUN THE FUCKING BALL BEFORE YOU THROW AN INT


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SovereignVA said:


> You wouldn't be able to tell looking at the Scoreboard but the Redskins have dominated offensively.
> 
> Matt Jones and *Desean Jackson* came to play.


Except for that TD he just dropped.  The whole RB core is whipping ass today though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

BASED BORTLES


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pitiful performance today, Pittsburgh. Cam Heyward is a very important part of this defense, they fucking ran all over that front seven without him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This fuckin' team man. :mj4

Tank season officially on now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill gonna tear these dudes up, they let their emotions get to them and talked to much. Gronk legit cost the team a likely TD when he couldn't stop talking. I'm glad that Gronk is back and Brady is tearing the league up. Offense is crazy atm and Gronk is the only "top" guy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Awaits EDP's next video.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WASHINGTON FUCKING REDSKINS

MATT FUCKING JONES welcome to being a number one back in the league. FAT ROB welcome to the NFL.

CROWDER

KERRIGAN

4 STRAIGHT WHAT'S UP

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!

Packers you have one job today, and we'll be looking real nice in the division after a tough start.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm blaming this one on penalties and bad coaching decisions in the fourth. We should have never tried that 2 point conversion and that was some poor clock management during the two minute drill.

0-6.










I can't imagine things getting much worse than this, but I'm sure they will next Sunday.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ravens blowing this one right now against the Giants.

Packers wearing some HIDEOUS uniforms. Not looking good already against Dallas. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SovereignVA said:


> HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!
> 
> Packers you have one job today, and we'll be looking real nice in the division after a tough start.


HAIL TO THE CHIEFS


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Just a fucking frustrating time two weeks in a row. We made the Skins look like a SB contender which they are not, with no Offense the first half, and lack of stopping anybody on offense versus the Skins. They couldn't stop a God damn cold, and I was shocked they were even able to get a Special Teams TD, and that pick 6 by Jenkins. Legit the Birds had the ball for what a minute and didn't touch it for a quarter in a half just no. You're not going to win games like that, and give it up to the Skins defense not really letting Wentz settle in till maybe the 4th quarter where he was airing out balls and penalties and sacks stopped their momentum. Schwartz/Peterson where is this teams discipline especially on defense, hitting QBs way after the play, and losing focus like offside penalties. COLD BLUE EAGLES...and it doesn't get any better when the Vikings are coming to town. if the team doesn't get these problems fixed, the Vikings could merk us in the first quarter. If this was the Mighty Ducks, I would of made them run sprints all night long..TILL THEY CALLED ME CAPTAIN BLOOD!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Saints win in a fucking shootout. Panthers fall to 1-5 and no one cares.  Brees looks like he can play for another 5 years at this rate. One of my all time favorite players to watch.

Lions are 3-3 (a team I like to root for), Titans are 3-3 (same), and Buffalo is 4-2. Love the competitiveness and unpredictability of this season so far.

SPOILER ALERT, gonna be a new name jumping into my Rookie of the Year rankings later. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Bengals got bullied and embarrassed by the best team in the league. Fun game.

Barring injuries, NE is going to steamroll teams on their way to #5 .


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lane Johnson I hate you so much, and Doug Pederson calling running plays on 3rd and 4 and 3rd and 6 because he was afraid of the Skins defense lolz. I like D-Jax and that's a player we need man theirs no talent outside of Ertz WR/TE wise. Jordan is no where to be found during games, Ertz is coming back from a injury so he's getting in that work so no shock to see him do barely anything. I'll give a 3-4 rounder for a veteran WR like Jackson at deadline or a guy with speed like him. First play of the game Yeezus Wentz Jersey gets ripped up and I was like fuck this jersey and I already knew this game was your teams to win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4th & 1 and 4th & 2 and the Packers elect for a field goal, and on 4th and 5 they decide to go for it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Aaron Rodgers today... :skip2

Never seen him miss receivers so much when he has THIS much time to throw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Aaron Rodgers today... :skip2
> 
> Never seen him miss receivers so much when he has THIS much time to throw.


He's kinda been off all season. It's strange. I've heard conspiracy theories that he's doing it on purpose to try to get McCarthy fired.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Derek Carr has just cost Oakland the game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oof, that's a big turnover by Rodgers and Green Bay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> Ezekiel Elliott has his fourth straight game with at least 130 yards. No Cowboys runner has ever had three consecutive games with 130+. This franchise has had runners such as Emmitt Smith, Tony Dorsett, Herschel Walker, DeMarco Murray, Calvin Hill and Duane Thomas.


damn son


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kinda glad someone brought Oakland back down to Earth, tbh. I've had those overrated vibes for a bit now.

Dallas Cowboys... I see you.



LUCK said:


> damn son


He's also the first rookie to ever do that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seahawks are lucky they squeezed past the Falcons thanks to that non-pass interference call. :no:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Falcons screwed by refs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Tough call on Falcons, but they blew it for three downs before that.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Derek Carr has just cost Oakland the game.


Im assuming this was in reference to his fumble. While it was big and untimely.. remember that they were down pretty big. they still would have been down regardless of the outcome of that drive, and maybe even two scores.

Oaklands run defense is what cost them the game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The return of my Richard Sherman dislike has returned... would've loved it had Atlanta won that game. Big time lucky break.

-----------------------

When your fantasy QBs are Drew Brees and Marcus Mariota. :mark:

But when they're Aaron Rodgers and Derek Carr in another league. :lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ref's bite, but meh...maybe Ryan should have ran it and got some yards on that 3rd down play. Who knows how it would have ended then. Always sucks to lose, surely on a no call but other plays during the game could have changed all of that. Still number 1 in the division, and I think they proved they are a pretty good threat even with a lost.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Aaron Rodgers is washed. Had a lucky 3-4 years, he's garbage now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS


5-1 FUCKING LOVE IT


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dolphins with the big answer to Gase's cuts this week. Happy for Ajayi. I've wanted him to really be the feature back since he got here. He's running like he did at Boise. The knee seems to be fine. 

We've had the Steelers number last few games so I dunno if this is a team ready to take a step up or just a nice fluky little win to have something to cheer about. More offensive outbursts like today and I think we've got the weapons on offense to at least be in games on a consistent basis. Arian Foster will just ruin it though. Need to keep Ajayi in there until he proves he shouldn't be. He's really answered the call since his week 1 benching.

I don't follow the Seahawks that much but I've seen a little bit of them since week one and since Wilsons injury he seems to be playing some of the best pocket quarterback football he's ever played. Gonna be scary as the year goes on and he gets a little more mobile.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hoping for a shootout tonight or for Houston's offense to wake the fuck uo. Need a MONSTER game for Hopkins and a couple 50 yard field goals from Vinatieri to even have a chance in one league. Playing against Luck though... so yeah. :lol

Have Lamar Miller in another league. Only need 16 combined points from him and Brandon Marshall tomorrow night to win there so I'll be pretty damn angry if that doesn't happen.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

NFC Beast still making gains.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

have had a STINKER with Jordy, DT, Julius all playing like poo today. my bench has too with Hill, Coleman, CJA doing nothing much, yet I still have Andrew Luck and David Johnson to play so I should win :brady5

speaking of Brady, it's back to normal for the Pats. SuperBowl we comin' for you nukkah


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787796760940781568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787799382582099968


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> NFC Beast still making gains.


AFC WEST making a big comeback as well although it's been a long long time since that division was this close. I don't necessarily think any team in that division can get in to the second week of playoffs but it's competitive again and that's always fun to watch. 

NFC EAST was sending at least two sometimes three teams to the playoffs regularly not all that long ago, looking like they're going to be sending a few teams again this year. If the Cowboy defense is going to play like they have been lately, they could be a real threat. Elliot brings the old school smash mouth style that wins playoff games. Multiple playoff games. Not 100% sold on any other East team, but I could see one of them maybe winning a playoff game and getting to the Diviosonal. Just feels like the type of year inside the East that deserves a division matchup in week 2 of the playoffs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Can they just suspend Burfict for the rest of the year now before he puts someone on IR with his bullshit hits?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas 5-1 with a win in Lambeau today.

Did not see this coming. I figured Zeke and the line would be good. I was not prepared for our secondary not being hot garbage. DL isn't terrible either. Dallas does not have great coverage, but they are tackling well and swarming to the ball. I'm still not sold on them being good though. Play calling was great today too. Those play action bootlegs had me marking my face off.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man, my Bengals suck !!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LolBears.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I give up. Osweiler is garbage.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> Can they just suspend Burfict for the rest of the year now before he puts someone on IR with his bullshit hits?


Our season is done. Why are you crying about Burfict? Who cares?

But I guess losing to the Dolphins you gotta take your frustration out on something.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Arcade said:


> I give up. Osweiler is garbage.





Uh, I could have told you this before game 1 started this season....he wasn't even good with Denver...it was the system he was in and the players that surrounded him that made him look good...Look at Simeion or however you spell his name. Dude is terrible, but is looking good because of the system.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> Our season is done. Why are you crying about Burfict? Who cares?
> 
> But I guess losing to the Dolphins you gotta take your frustration out on something.


Because we still have to play your bunch of loser scumbags again, and it would be wrong for real teams to lose players because of some piece of shit gunning for knees like he did to the Pats today.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787845231714504704
Uh oh...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787845231714504704
> Uh oh...


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Houston would probably be winning this game if they just handed to Lamar Miller 40 times and threw to him another 10. :lol Only guy that showed up to play apparently.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

According to WebMD, the timetable for a torn meniscus is 4-6 weeks just for regular activity, for sports it's like 3-6 months. Not good news.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> According to WebMD, the timetable for a torn meniscus is 4-6 weeks just for regular activity, for sports it's like 3-6 months. Not good news.


Luckily for them Schefter has reported it'll just be a trimming instead of a full repair so he should likely just be out a few weeks @Godway

Might even be able to come back after the bye week against Baltimore, which would mean he'd only miss one game. We'll see though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This complicates things so much. Now we're going to have to seriously consider drafting a QB next year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Just like that we've got a tie game in Houston. Wtf? hahaha

Only problem is that Houston actually left too much time for Luck. 49 seconds and 2 timeouts. Here we go! Lemme get a 50 yarder from Vinatieri.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Corey said:


> Luckily for them Schefter has reported it'll just be a trimming instead of a full repair so he should likely just be out a few weeks @Godway
> 
> Might even be able to come back after the bye week against Baltimore, which would mean he'd only miss one game. We'll see though.


That's encouraging but I'll still believe it when I see it. Torn meniscus is serious shit. Either way it seems like his body is starting to break down, as if you saw the play where he got injured it actually looked like he was faking.

Bad timing too, Ladarius Green was making his debut against the Pats. He needed Ben.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

8-8 is going to win the AFC South.......


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> 8-8 is going to win the AFC South.......


At least the mediocrity is providing us with some exciting games. 

OT in Houston! C'mon Hopkins!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this game got good quick lol.

EDIT

Wow, hell of a comeback by the Texans. Colts D is hot doo doo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

brock did it :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well damn... that was a pretty nice comeback. Congrats Houston for staying relevant.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That Jaelen Strong catch. :done

Looks like Osweiler was browsing WF during the game, and saw my comment. :troll

Good comeback victory for this team, but Osweiler needs to play like the way he did tonight in the 2nd half for the rest of the season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Brock is still trash. But good on the Texans for pulling that one out.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I am betting the Titans win that division with an 8-8 record

Two first round picks 2017 and Mariotta making strides....things are looking up in Nashville


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Cowboys currently are my favorites to win the division. Good offense and surprising good defense so far.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> I am betting the Titans win that division with an 8-8 record


Pulling for them next week against Indy and then looking forward to seeing them play in primetime for the only time this year against the Jags. (Y)

Still think Houston wins the division though. Their schedule isn't particularly difficult and Clowney looks like he's ready to break out any game now to fill that JJ Watt void. 10-6 at the very best though.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Going to that game :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sweenz said:


> Going to that game :mark:


Which one?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey I see your a Redskins guy based on your sig, but it seems to me you like the Titans.

We are poised to be a sleeper team in 2017 with our draft picks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> Corey I see your a Redskins guy based on your sig, but it seems to me you like the Titans.


Haha, I actually worked down in Dickson towards the end of last year and at the end of the week we threw together some of the extra money we'd made and drove up to Nashville for a Titans/Jags game (actually spent big money and had great seats). It turned out to be an INCREDIBLE shootout that the Titans won 42-39. It was the game that Mariota busted out like an 80 yard TD run and the place went nuts. I think it might have been the only home game they won all year actually and the atmosphere in the stadium was amazing. Just a really awesome experience that made me take a liking to them and really start to follow them more. DGB actually had the best game of his career that day and it made me scratch my head when they cut him.

Also happy to see Brian Orakpo still producing after some injury ridden seasons in Washington.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

pls nobody has time for the basic Titans it's all about the JAGS and how we're rolling with 2-in-a-row daddy-o


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

El Dandy said:


> pls nobody has time for the basic Titans it's all about the JAGS and how we're rolling with 2-in-a-row daddy-o


LOL Basic Titans will beat your free spending Jags in week 9. And your big money pickups will hurt you in the long run. Titans are in a much healthier position for the long run. Lets face it neither of our teams are winning the Super Bowl this year, but the Titans have more salary cap space, two 1st round draft picks, and Dick Lebeau.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Haha, I actually worked down in Dickson towards the end of last year and at the end of the week we threw together some of the extra money we'd made and drove up to Nashville for a Titans/Jags game (actually spent big money and had great seats). It turned out to be an INCREDIBLE shootout that the Titans won 42-39. It was the game that Mariota busted out like an 80 yard TD run and the place went nuts. I think it might have been the only home game they won all year actually and the atmosphere in the stadium was amazing. Just a really awesome experience that made me take a liking to them and really start to follow them more. DGB actually had the best game of his career that day and it made me scratch my head when they cut him.
> 
> Also happy to see Brian Orakpo still producing after some injury ridden seasons in Washington.


Wow WF has a Dickson reference! That's where my family is from lol.

DGB was a flop, and Dennis Kelly the guy we traded him for actually has made an impact


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Corey said:


> Which one?


Titans/jags


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

How in the hell did Houston do that even with a bad Colts defense?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sweenz said:


> Titans/jags


I'll be there. I work on Sundays but I go to every game the Titans have on dates other than Sunday morning.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> Wow WF has a Dickson reference! That's where my family is from lol.
> 
> DGB was a flop, and Dennis Kelly the guy we traded him for actually has made an impact


Small world man!

Speaking of your 2017 draft talk, Tennessee is in one of those rare spots where they don't have a GLARING need (at least not right now) and they're sitting pretty with two first rounders. Gotta be best player available mode for them. Wide receiver, tight end, cornerback, etc.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sweenz said:


> Titans/jags


Here's to hoping your game is as good as mine was last year! Or it's just a halfway decent Thursday nighter for once.  Can't wait to see those ugly ass Jags sand color uni's again. :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Small world man!
> 
> Speaking of your 2017 draft talk, Tennessee is in one of those rare spots where they don't have a GLARING need (at least not right now) and they're sitting pretty with two first rounders. Gotta be best player available mode for them. Wide receiver, tight end, cornerback, etc.


Well you say they don't have a glaring need but Wide Receiver is pretty glaring especially since Kendall Wright is an UFA next year. We could also use a CB to start opposite McCourty. Cox is better suited for the nickel CB role. But I hope they sign a vet CB in the off season, heck we have the cap space. 

If we draft a run stuffing DL and legit WR this team could make waves in 2017.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> Well you say they don't have a glaring need but Wide Receiver is pretty glaring especially since Kendall Wright is an UFA next year. We could also use a CB to start opposite McCourty. Cox is better suited for the nickel CB role. But I hope they sign a vet CB in the off season, heck we have the cap space.
> 
> If we draft a run stuffing DL and legit WR this team could make waves in 2017.


Yeah good call. Wright has been pretty damn inconsistent so I have a tough time viewing him as a WR1 but maybe he can keep today's momentum going and earn that pay raise. I did like the Rishard Matthews signing though and he's shown some big play ability for you guys. Hopefully Tajae Sharpe keeps developing but he's literally disappeared the last few games.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey @MrMister who do you think will be under center for the rest of the season?

Old and busted and not that good in the first place?









Or the badass new sports car?









:garrett


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Tater said:


> Hey @MrMister who do you think will be under center for the rest of the season?
> 
> Old and busted and not that good in the first place?
> 
> ...


As long as Prescott is playing like he is, I think he's earned the chance to stay in. He's found his groove and the team is clicking right now on all cylinders. Of course, the Cowboys more often than not start hot and then cool off. For now, keep Prescott in. Romo can always come off the bench in a pinch. 

Other thoughts I took away from this week...

My Bears lose...again. I pretty much am ready to tank the season and get a decent QB in the draft. 

Props to Shady McCoy for punking his old coach...140 yards and 3 TDs, plus trolled Kaepernick by inviting cops to the game as his personal guests. Kaep was OK but not lights-out. The Niners are going to give him a chance to see what he can do before they cut him because he can't cut the mustard. It's not personal, it's business. If they don't win, he's done in San Francisco. 

Buffalo might have turned things around, but the Patriots are still the best in the AFC and that gap just got bigger with Big Ben out for a while in the Steel City. Brady is on a mission to stick it to the rest of the NFL. 

That was a pass interference call on Sherman at the end of the Seahawks-Falcons game. I understand not wanting such a call to affect the game, but that was blatantly obvious it was PI. That should have been called. 

How does Lena Dunham feel now that ODB would rather hook up with a kicking net then her? Beckham finally got the message you need to play better...nice performance. He has to find a way to not let people into his head especially with the book out now on how to play him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

once OBJ comes up against a good CB again and struggles, he'll be back to carrying on like a bell end

holding non call on Sherman is pathetic officiating, no excuses for it not to be called

I was one pick off getting DeMarco Murray in my draft, instead some other guy who was keen as beans nabbed him and I ended up with CJ Anderson :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Some other takeaways I had from this week:

- Anquan Boldin is one of the most underrated receivers of this decade and can still play at 36. I fucking love Boldin and have no idea why San Fran let him walk. He ended up signing with Detroit in a move I'm sure a lot of people didn't even notice and thought he was just gonna go there to fade away to nothingness (a la Andre Johnson). Well the Detroit offense has flourished and Boldin keeps producing. Already 29 catches and 3 TDs this year. Put this man in the hall!

- Buffalo is having no problem moving the ball without Sammy Watkins. When Watkins was put on IR I thought their offense would flounder as teams would stack the box and force them to throw. Well, that hasn't happened because Lesean McCoy has been incredible and Tyrod Taylor has aired it out with no problems when he has to. They brought in Justin Hunter who was a failed project in Tenneessee and what he as done? Had two catches for 2 TDs. Watch out for Buffalo as a playoff team if they can stay healthy, although it won't be easy in the competitive AFC.

- The Chargers may have the best draft class of this year. Hear me out here because I know what Dak & Zeke are doing in Dallas, but San Diego is getting great production from rookies across the board. Joey Bosa has stepped in the past 2 games and been a huge force. If this production keeps up he's a definite candidate for DROTY. Hunter Henry has stepped in with Gates being injured throughout the year and showed he's ready to take the reigns immediately. He's averaging 16 yards a catch right now with 3 TDs. You've likely not heard of Jatavis Brown out of Akron playing OLB, but look up his stats. He leads the team in tackles to go along with 3 sacks and 2 forced fumbles. Not bad a for a 5th rounder. Lastly, remember when Melvin Gordon didn't score a single TD last year? Well they drafted Derek Watt who was the guy who blocked for him at Wisconsin and now look what's happening. 6 already this year! Gotta think that's played at least a little bit into it. Chargers had an excellent offseason and it's a shame there's been so many injuries and heartbreaking losses.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Complete garbage Monday night game. Jets are looking like a team that's picking in the top 5 next year without question. Desperately need a QB.

On the flipside, David Johnson is looking like an MVP candidate.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Complete garbage Monday night game. Jets are looking like a team that's picking in the top 5 next year without question. Desperately need a QB.
> 
> On the flipside, David Johnson is looking like an MVP candidate.


I'm interested with your Redskins, how they have won 4 straight.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

@Corey - Gordon is scoring better because Danny Woodhead is gone for the season. if Woodhead was still fit, no way Gordon would be scoring as well. tho that being said, he is taking full advantage of his chance

David Johnson is amazing. what a player. running or catching the ball, he's legit. shout out to the guy who dropped him in my fantasy league last season and allowed me to pick him up, and likely keep him for years to come :kobe3


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jets fan for 31 years, lost count of the number of times I've felt like I do this morning but it still hurts just as bad...

My prediction of a Jets win last night may have been blind optimism, but the least I expected was for us to make a game of it.

It's not like Arizona have been anything special this year. They were dominated by a Buffalo side who's Defense we ripped apart a few weeks back, and have rarely looked anything like the force they were last season.

Instead, we put in our worst "effort" of the season. No running game, no passing game, no pass rush, poor coverage, too many penalties and even our run Defense had an off day. That we laid such a stinking turd just days after the tragic death of Dennis Byrd makes it all the more difficult to stomach.

These first six games were always going to be brutal, but we haven't even competed in four of them. The Dolphins showed on Sunday that the weaker team doesn't always have to lose, completely dominating a vastly superior Pittsburgh side, yet we consistently come up (very) short.

Is it the coaching? Todd Bowles and Kacy Rodgers were both very highly thought of when they came here, Chan Gailey's gotten impressive production from worse Offenses than ours (on paper) over the years.

Is it the players? We have solid talent in most of the Offensive skill positions and two Pro Bowl OL, most teams in the league would give anything to have a DL as good as ours. 

Maybe this franchise is snakebitten. Maybe Joe Namath really did do a deal with the devil in return for a Super Bowl win all those years ago, and we're now doomed to an eternity of suffering as a result.

Ryan Fitzpatrick has had a lousy season, and it's clear we need to move on from him, but this trainwreck of a campaign goes much deeper than just the QB. If you stuck a Brady, Brees or Rivers in this Offense, the improvement would be negligible.

It feels more and more like we need to just blow it up and start again, and that is hugely depressing just six weeks into the season.

Unless the talent we undoubtedly have on both sides of the ball suddenly clicks, we're not winning more than 4 or 5 games this season. That's the cold, hard truth. A top 10 pick is a definite possibility, but then what?

There doesn't appear to be any QB coming out who can turn a franchise round. Even if there were, we're not likely to be quite bad enough to be in a position to take them. The options are to either roll the dice on Petty or Hack (Geno will be gone) or trade the farm for one of the big names like Rivers, in the hope that they can make us contenders in the twilight of their careers.

Players like Marshall, Mangold and Forte (who has been scandalously misused) aren't getting any younger, and depth at many key positions is worryingly thin.

There have been darker times than these in my 31 years as a fan, but the feeling of not knowing where the next win is coming from and trying desperately to see the light at the end of the tunnel is depressingly familiar.

Always fun being a Jets fan...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not having Decker there hurts as well for you guys, as now all the attention goes to stopping Forte or marking up on Marshall, until other receiving options prove themselves


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Boldin has been given up on for being old 3 times already :ti

He's never relied on his athleticism, so he very well could play in to his 40's.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> I'm interested with your Redskins, how they have won 4 straight.


We're just clicking right now on all 3 phases. Cousins still isn't perfect but he's getting more confident and throwing the ball a _lot_ better than he did to start the year. Needs to fucking cut down on these picks though. He's doing a great job at spreading the ball around to all the weapons we have so defenses don't have anyone to directly pinpoint. Matt Jones getting going has helped us a lot too because the run game was relatively non-existent to start the season. The coaches have been getting on him to run behind his pads and stop dancing so much and I think they've gotten through to him (135 and a TD against Philly).

Crowder is killing it in the return game. He's looking like a young Santana Moss. Hopkins has been one of the best kickers in the league as well. Damn near automatic.

The defense though, that's what's really surprising me. Despite several injuries to the secondary, Josh Norman has quietly shown his worth and not let any big plays come his way. Kerrigan and Murphy have both been getting to the QB and Will Compton has been an unsung hero for us. He literally won the job on the field and put Perry Riley out of work and it looks like a GREAT decision.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Andrew Luck has been pressured on 36% of his dropbacks this season. What in the fuck, how is everyone still employed. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> Andrew Luck has been pressured on 36% of his dropbacks this season. What in the fuck, how is everyone still employed. :lmao


https://twitter.com/RapSheet/status/788502109947727872

Irsay drugged out of his mind confirmed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Packers are hurting big time right now. Lacy is expected to be out a few weeks with his injury, James Starks just had surgery on a torn meniscus, and they placed Sam Shields on IR today because of a concussion. They traded a conditional late round pick to KC for Knile Davis though. I've always liked him and thought he could play.

Bucs put Vincent Jackson on IR.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam Shields needs to retire, he’s had 5 concussions in his pro career alone. There’s no need for him to continue to play and run the risk of getting more concussions. I like him as a player and Green Bay’s defense isn’t the same without him, but I’d just prefer he considers his long term health and retires.

The Packers running back situation is just a joke this season. There is no reason to have seven wideouts and only two running backs on the roster. Let’s not draft a running back just incase Lacy has another terrible season and we decide to move on from him after the season since it’s the last year of his contract. Green Bay shouldn’t be in a position that they have to make a trade on a short week in order to have an active running back on the roster. I don’t know much about Knile Davis and I expect nothing from him given the circumstances.

Damn the Packers have 7 people listed as out. Enough with the yearly mash unit, time to get a new strength and conditioning staff.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

My favorite part of the season so far is going heavy at RB early in the draft when so many "experts" say WR heavy is the way to go. Now I have David Johnson, LeSean McCoy, & Jamaal Charles/Spencer Ware. 




BruiserKC said:


> As long as Prescott is playing like he is, I think he's earned the chance to stay in. He's found his groove and the team is clicking right now on all cylinders. Of course, the Cowboys more often than not start hot and then cool off. For now, keep Prescott in. Romo can always come off the bench in a pinch.
> 
> Other thoughts I took away from this week...
> 
> ...


I think Romo should go back to being the starter once he's healthy. Dallas has played a cupcake schedule as far as passing defenses go. Not only that, but it's very easy to play game manager QB like he has when you have the number 1 rushing attack & an elite offensive line. I honestly think his play has been overrated. 

Btw, Kaepernick was pretty bad. I watched the whole game because I have Shady & the Bills DST on my fantasy team. His lone TD pass was on busted coverage, and was severely underthrown. He's not any better than Gabbert is. The 49ers are just an all around terrible team, probably the worst in the NFL.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Randumo24 said:


> My favorite part of the season so far is going heavy at RB early in the draft when so many "experts" say WR heavy is the way to go. Now I have David Johnson, LeSean McCoy, & Jamaal Charles/Spencer Ware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My RBs for my Fantasy League this year are Christine Michael, CJ Anderson, Matt Jones, and Isaiah Crowell. I've done pretty well so far with them as I'm 5-1 in my league right now. 

At this point, you could throw a scout in a time machine, bring back the Joe Montana of the 80s to lead the 49ers and it still wouldn't do them any good. Something tells me that you might see your 3rd coach in 3 years gone after the season as I don't see Chip Kelly sticking around. Whether it's on his own or canned remains to be seen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

pre)Ghost said:


> Sam Shields needs to retire, he’s had 5 concussions in his pro career alone. There’s no need for him to continue to play and run the risk of getting more concussions. I like him as a player and Green Bay’s defense isn’t the same without him, but I’d just prefer he considers his long term health and retires.
> 
> The Packers running back situation is just a joke this season. There is no reason to have seven wideouts and only two running backs on the roster. Let’s not draft a running back just incase Lacy has another terrible season and we decide to move on from him after the season since it’s the last year of his contract. Green Bay shouldn’t be in a position that they have to make a trade on a short week in order to have an active running back on the roster. I don’t know much about Knile Davis and I expect nothing from him given the circumstances.
> 
> Damn the Packers have 7 people listed as out. Enough with the yearly mash unit, time to get a new strength and conditioning staff.


Who the hell is actually gonna be the starting RB tomorrow night? I can't imagine Davis will know anything from the playbook after being on the team for 2 days. Ty Montgomery in the backfield again? Also, good god the top 3 corners on the team are out!? This could be an upset in the making.

BTW, Knile Davis a really solid back who lost his backup job in KC because he fumbled too much (which Spencer Ware is kind of doing this year tbh). He returned kicks for KC (brought the opening kick back for a TD in the playoff game against Houston) but saw virtually no snaps on offense this year. He just turned 25 so who knows, maybe he can end up being a long term solution.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> My RBs for my Fantasy League this year are Christine Michael, CJ Anderson, Matt Jones, and Isaiah Crowell. I've done pretty well so far with them as I'm 5-1 in my league right now.
> 
> At this point, you could throw a scout in a time machine, bring back the Joe Montana of the 80s to lead the 49ers and it still wouldn't do them any good. Something tells me that you might see your 3rd coach in 3 years gone after the season as I don't see Chip Kelly sticking around. Whether it's on his own or canned remains to be seen.


Except my RBs are much better, especially going forward. Michael's schedule gets harder, and Rawls will be back in a few weeks to take away some of that workload. Booker is increasingly every week eating into Anderson's numbers. Matt Jones is very unreliable, as is Crowell. I'd be concerned going forward if I were you.

The main difference is that my guys are match up proof. I can plug all of them in every week and not worry about it. It's been very easy to add good WRs that weren't even drafted. Pryor & Meredith are both high end WR 2s at the moment. 

There has definitely been a higher bust ratio of high drafted WRs this year than RBs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I finally won a game in my money league this week, coming back from like a 10% win expectancy going into MNF against the top team in the league, all thanks to Based David Johnson. :sodone

About fucking time too. My team had no business being winless. :wtf2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Big Ben will be out anywhere from 2-6 weeks. All depends on the healing process. Best case scenario, he's back after the bye to face Baltimore but that seems unlikely. Probably gonna be watching Landry Jones start in the Pitt's toughest stretch of the season (Pats, Ravens, Cowboys). Good luck!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Randumo24 said:


> My favorite part of the season so far is going heavy at RB early in the draft when so many "experts" say WR heavy is the way to go. Now I have David Johnson, LeSean McCoy, & Jamaal Charles/Spencer Ware.


That's the thing:

Going zero RB or modified version of that only works if you're one of the only ones doing it in your league. Chances are in any kind of PPR format (fuck full point PPR IMO) you're gonna have more than half the league trying to implement this strategy so the WR pool is auto diluted :lmao

Meanwhile, 1st round RB's were going in round 2 and 3.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Eddie Lacy gonna have ankle surgery after getting a second opinion, going on IR. @pre)Ghost


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> Who the hell is actually gonna be the starting RB tomorrow night? I can't imagine Davis will know anything from the playbook after being on the team for 2 days. Ty Montgomery in the backfield again? Also, good god the top 3 corners on the team are out!? This could be an upset in the making.
> 
> BTW, Knile Davis a really solid back who lost his backup job in KC because he fumbled too much (which Spencer Ware is kind of doing this year tbh). He returned kicks for KC (brought the opening kick back for a TD in the playoff game against Houston) but saw virtually no snaps on offense this year. He just turned 25 so who knows, maybe he can end up being a long term solution.


A whole lot of Ty Montgomery with some Randall Cobb, Knile Davis and Don Jackson sprinkled in.

Hopefully Knile Davis can work out like Ryan Grant did, it's sort of a similar situation. Green Bay gave a sixth round pick and he turned out to be a good back for them, nearly having 3 one thousand yard seasons in the four years he was there.



> Eddie Lacy gonna have ankle surgery after getting a second opinion, going on IR. @pre)Ghost


Well fuck, I find this out just after reading this little golden nugget:



ESPN said:


> Yes, for all the offseason stories about Eddie Lacy following a more strict diet regimen, his weight definitely has returned to the 2015 frame when team sources say he was anywhere from 255 to 265 pounds. But unless somebody ties his latest foot/ankle injury to his extra pounds, it has been difficult to argue with the results this season. Lacy is averaging 5.1 yards per carry in 2016.


Eddie Lacy goes on IR a running back, returns as a offensive lineman.

RIP Eddie Lacy's career. Hopefully where ever you are the China food buffets are plentiful.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Da Bears will continue this season's trend of shitty primetime games and get blown out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What a fucking joke of a game, especially for fantasy owners. :no:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rodgers has been shit since the middle of last season. The decline is trending downward rapidly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that went about as well as I thought it would.









Top 3 pick here we come. No idea what to do at QB now with Hoyer out, may as well play Barkley and see if he's worth a fuck. Probably not, which is why they should take a QB with their top pick.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Essentially Being out of the playoff by Octobers gotta be rough. I'd know, went through same thing last year with the Lions.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Immediately dropping every Bears player after this week. Thank god I made the right call in benching Howard and dropping him in the other league. I fucking started Meredith because it looked like he was Hoyer's favorite target the past two weeks. :no:

NFL needs to get the hell away from the Monday night game next week. No one on earth wants to see the Vikings slaughter Chicago unless they're Vikes fans. These primetime games SUCK ASS.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Immediately dropping every Bears player after this week. Thank god I made the right call in benching Howard and dropping him in the other league. I fucking started Meredith because it looked like he was Hoyer's favorite target the past two weeks. :no:
> 
> NFL needs to get the hell away from the Monday night game next week. No one on earth wants to see the Vikings slaughter Chicago unless they're Vikes fans. These primetime games SUCK ASS.


Yeah, they need to start flex-scheduling Monday night games. At least Broncos/Texans looks like a somewhat decent match this week. :quimby


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, they need to start flex-scheduling Monday night games. At least Broncos/Texans looks like a somewhat decent match this week. :quimby


The Texans are a 7-9 team playing in a division that will prop them up to 9-7.

The Broncos should crush them but I actually think the NFL coaches are solving their riddle. 

Maybe the game is good? But since both of them are in my least favorite 5 of the NFL I will not watch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Green Bay is back! Super Bowl Ch.....

lol. I couldn't even get through that with a straight face.

My fantasy opponent has Montgomery.....on his bench


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck Rodgers, only throwing to Jordy once, great 1.4 points he got me today :mj2

at least I benched Howard, just gotta decide which of CJA, Hill or Coleman to play now :homer2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> *Yeah, they need to start flex-scheduling Monday night games.* At least Broncos/Texans looks like a somewhat decent match this week. :quimby


That and TNF games. NFL I'm sure can do a better job guessing which teams will be watchable or not.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> That and TNF games. NFL I'm sure can do a better job guessing which teams will be watchable or not.


I would presume that they intentionally put the shittiest games on Thursday given that there's no big TV contract, and they'd want to reserve the ability to flex any potentially good games to primetime.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Titans vs Colts game this week will determine a lot of things about both teams. 

If the Colts win they will probably rebound enough to hang on to a 500 record and Pagano might keep his job and the Colts will get an average 1st round pick. 

But if the Titans win with a pretty manageable second half schedule we might see the rise of the Titans after a long hiatus of losing. 

With a win the Titans will have a pretty negotiable path to a division win with two first round picks in 2017. Maybe this is the next power house team? 

But a Titans loss will mean another year of rebuilding.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should flex nothing to Thursday night games, their a mockery of the NFL's position on player safety. Thanksgiving? Sure, once a year, but give every team a competing a bye week coming in.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Colts have just been surprisingly bad these last two years. Last year could be attributed to Andrew Luck being hurt, but the really great teams, like the Patriots, find ways to win without their top player.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm a Patriots fan, but I must admit the most entertaining part of the season has been watching the rebirth of the Cowboys. They need to trade Dez and Romo to free up $41.7 million dollars of cap space. They're both injury prone, Romo isn't good anyway, and Dez will be a bad influence on the rookies with his terrible attitude and tardiness. Dak and Elliot can lead the new generation, get a great draft pick, and the Cowboys organization can use all that extra money they wouldn't be wasting on Dez and Romo for some more solid additions to the team.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> I would presume that they intentionally put the shittiest games on Thursday given that there's no big TV contract, and they'd want to reserve the ability to flex any potentially good games to primetime.


They could just do away with TNF.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vikings have 2 INTs against Wentz... in the 1st quarter. Wow


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That AJ Green TD was the most Browns thing to happen to us this season.

And for those of you keeping score at home, we've now had *SIX QBs UNDER CENTER AFTER SEVEN WEEKS OF PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

In before 0-7. fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well back to under .500 season we go :mj2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Heartbreaking loss but...

The last 3-4 minutes of the Lions/Redskins game was some good football.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Remember that post I made about Anquan Boldin? Yeah... :crying:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> That AJ Green TD was the most Browns thing to happen to us this season.
> 
> And for those of you keeping score at home, we've now had *SIX QBs UNDER CENTER AFTER SEVEN WEEKS OF PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> In before 0-7. fpalm


Thoughts on your favorite running back JEREMY HILL :mark:.

And Dalton is having an even bigger breakout than last year with less support. He's a terrible QB though. But of course. Lol!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Just give the game ball to The Eagles Defense this week, hitting Bradford and dominating their Offensive Line in the first quarter. Their Offense was hot garbage again outside a few plays here and there, and The Vikings weren't any better. Hopefully they can keep that Defensive momentum going into Dallas next week versus a damn good Cowboys team. So next week Cowboys vs Eagles at 8:30 P.M, WWE Hell in the Cell, and The Walking Dead what will I choose to watch?!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> Thoughts on your favorite running back JEREMY HILL :mark:.
> 
> And Dalton is having an even bigger breakout than last year with less support. He's a terrible QB though. But of course. Lol!


Just a friendly reminder:






Any QB can look like a rockstar when they're facing our defense. I wouldn't get too cocky if I were you, my friend. You're still under .500 and you've got to face the Steelers one more time (and they'll no doubt have a healthy Big Ben by then) as well as the Giants and a surging Eagles team.

Bengals will be lucky if they get a wild card spot this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cashmere said:


> Thoughts on your favorite running back JEREMY HILL :mark:.
> 
> And Dalton is having an even bigger breakout than last year with less support. He's a terrible QB though. But of course. Lol!


you're only ever in this thread when bengals win. :lmao

Your team is 3-4 with wins over the Browns/Dolphins/Jets, congrats.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The Steelers continue to be Brady's bitch. It's beautiful to watch.

Big Ben must be glad he isn't playing. It means he won't have yet another loss to Brady on his record.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LUCK said:


> you're only ever in this thread when bengals win. :lmao
> 
> Your team is 3-4 with wins over the Browns/Dolphins/Jets, congrats.


:lol FACTS!!

Cash always seems to come through when Cincy wins, but goes MIA when they lose.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HoHo said:


> Just give the game ball to The Eagles Defense this week, hitting Bradford and dominating their Offensive Line in the first quarter. Their Offense was hot garbage again outside a few plays here and there, and The Vikings weren't any better. Hopefully they can keep that Defensive momentum going into Dallas next week versus a damn good Cowboys team. So next week Cowboys vs Eagles at 8:30 P.M, WWE Hell in the Cell, and The Walking Dead what will I choose to watch?!


Dominating an OL missing every starter from last season, so hard to do. Any Vikings fan will tell you the line ain't worth shit, and keeps getting worse and worse with injuries.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lelbron


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vikings looked like crap today, but never fear, they're playing the Bears next MNF, so they'll have a great opportunity to rebound lol.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn, somethings wrong with Gostkowski. I fear that the missed xp against Denver is still in his head.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The PATS continue to rack up those W's :brady3. Of course some people will try to put an asterisk on this win because of no Big Ben, but we would've won anyway since the GOAT is back! :brady5*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Ajayi. :done

CHARGERS! Love the upset. I have no idea which teams are actually good anymore aside from New England. :lol

Fantasy football sucks. I benched Isaiah Crowell in favor of Mike Gillislee (because I didn't think McCoy was gonna do anything and he didn't) and who gets the late game goal line touchdown for Buffalo? Reggie fucking Bush. :no:

BTW, I have no idea if anyone cares but I forgot to do my rookie rankings last week and I'm actually gonna do them this week. (Y) Might start to do defensive players now too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

just turned on the Sunday nighter.

3-0 with 7 minutes left. lol.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol @ this game!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What the hell did I just watch? Why are these kickers even making 6-7 figures???

1st tie game of the year comes after 75 minutes of football where no TDs were scored. :lol Hats off to both defenses though. Played their fucking hearts out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

One of the better games I've seen in a long time. This was a real game. Would watch it again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow. I know there is obviously a lot of pressure in trying to kick a game tying field goal.......but wow. Those were horrible misses.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/c...-nfl-record-for-most-consecutive-field-goals/

First balot hall of fame. :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^lol VIN beat Vanderjagt's aka GKOAT's record of consecutive FGs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wake up and just assumed the Cardinals won in a stinker since it was 3-0 forever, looks like it was even worse seeing how it ended in a fucking tie :lmao.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I am NOT happy about this Anderson & Booker timeshare. Like, Booker totally deserves it cause he's playing well but that bastard vultured a TD from CJ and I'm losing by 7 points right now. :Rollins2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock Osweiler is useless.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's not like CJ Anderson is playing poorly either, if the Denver Oline stopped holding he would've had a stormer of a game last week. so annoying from a fantasy perspective

also, LOL @ the Texans wasting all that money on Osweiler. he is TRASH


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Offensive Rookie Rankings through week 7:

1. Ezekiel Elliott (League Leading 703 Yards, 5.1 YPC, 5 TDs)
2. Dak Prescott (68.7 Comp %, 1,486 Yards, 7 Pass TD, 3 Rush TD, 1 INT, 84.1 QBR)
3. Michael Thomas (Team Leading 36 Receptions, 437 Yards, 3 TDs)
4. Carson Wentz (63.8 Comp %, 1,324 Yards, 8 TDs, 3 INTs, 50.8 QBR)

I'm probably crazy for putting Thomas ahead of Wentz, but it's a week-to-week thing and Wentz has taken a real beating and came back down to earth the past two. I just love Thomas and the toughness he plays with. Not afraid to make a catch in traffic and he's got 8 receptions of 20+ yards. That's more than OBJ, D-Jax, Baldwin, and Brandon Marshall among many others. You should own him in your fantasy league too, btw.

Defensive Rookie Rankings through week 7:

1. Joey Bosa (4 Sacks... in 3 games)
2. Jatavis Brown (Team Leading 44 Tackles, 3 Sacks, 2 Forced Fumbles, 4 Passes Defended)
3. Yannick Ngakoue (4 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles, 1 INT)
4. Deion Jones (43 Tackles, 2 INT, 132 Return Yards, 1 TD)

There's those Chargers rookies again. Great production outta them. Bosa gets thrust to the top based on how much his presence has been felt in such a short period of time. He makes his debut and all of a sudden San Diego can win games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^plz do not cite QBR, aka the QB rating that ESPN made up, as a statistic for how great a QB is doing. Both QB ratings are trash as it's impossible to contextualize a lot of what QBs do, and don't do(which is why QB wins is literally the worst statistic of ALL TIME).

€I still think it's pretty ridiculous the only reason the Pats don't have possibly more titles is because Aaron Hernandez turned out to be a gangster/murderer.


Because all those times Gronk was hurt really wouldn't have mattered and imo, it really did look like Hernandez>Gronk(at the very least in terms of versatility).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Luck is the new Dan Marino Magic, never gonna win a thing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LUCK said:


> ^plz do not cite QBR, aka the QB rating that ESPN made up, as a statistic for how great a QB is doing. Both QB ratings are trash as it's impossible to contextualize a lot of what QBs do, and don't do(which is why QB wins is literally the worst statistic of ALL TIME).


I never understood the rating anyway (both for that matter), just used it because there was such a drastic difference Dak & Wentz to try to show some separation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Luck is the new Dan Marino Magic, never gonna win a thing.


I mean he could always leave in his 30's and win then if his body is able to handle all the hits he's about to take over the next 5 years.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...6-yard-two-pick-game-has-espns-best-qbr-ever/

That should tell you all you need to know about QBR. 

I hope Tomlin's on the hot seat after this season, not because I hate him or really want a change with the Steelers, but because I think he needs to start feeling some pressure. I know there's the no-Ben excuse, but the way that defense played against NE they would have lost anyways. They're getting shredded on the ground without Heyward, much like they did against Miami. That defense is not a SB defense in any way. I don't know what it is as Tomlin is supposed to be a defensive genius, maybe it's time they finally move to the 4-3 or Tampa, considering they've been trying to draft 3-4 OLBs for like 5 years now and can't get it done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hernandez > Gronk

:heston

Holy shit 

:heston

:udfk



@Godway Tomlin is going to the HC the Steelers as long as Tomlin wants to HC the Steelers. He's one of the best HC in the NFL.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers have 14 losses over six seasons to teams with a combined record of 25-87. His piss poor preparation against bad teams is very alarming, as is his playcalling during those losses. And the whiffs on draft day aren't helping either. He's yet to prove he can build his own team, ever since Cowher's core has retired his teams have mostly underachieved. It's not all negative, Ben plays the best football of his life under him, and they built this powerhouse offense, even though it can't stay on the field. 

But the free pass attitude Pittsburgh HC's are given needs to end. He's making a living off of SB teams he inherited, while his teams underachieve and he's yet to build a defense here when that was supposed to be his specialty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You don't even know how good you have it with Tomlin.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You don't even know how *great* you have it with Garrett.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

We're spoiled as fans, I know. Most of us would rather be watching a dominant defense than an offense that scores 40 points.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, well I definitely won't be paying attention to QBR anymore. :lol

Patriots traded a 6th round pick to Detroit for Kyle Van Noy and a 7th rounder. He'll probably turn into a Pro Bowler. 

Trade deadline is a week from today so it'll be interesting to see if anything big goes down. Rumors have surfaced of Cleveland possibly trying to trade Joe Thomas for a 2nd round pick, but Hue Jackson shot those down. Seattle could certainly use him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Ok, well I definitely won't be paying attention to QBR anymore. :lol
> 
> Patriots traded a 6th round pick to Detroit for Kyle Van Noy and a 7th rounder. He'll probably turn into a Pro Bowler.
> 
> Trade deadline is a week from today so it'll be interesting to see if anything big goes down. Rumors have surfaced of Cleveland possibly trying to trade Joe Thomas for a 2nd round pick, but Hue Jackson shot those down. Seattle could certainly use him.


Asking price was a first round pick last year when the Broncos balked.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good god almighty, look at the Redskins next 7 games:

vs. Cincinnati (in London)
Bye Week
vs. Minnesota
vs. Green Bay (Sunday Night)
@ Dallas (Thanksgiving Game)
@ Arizona
@ Philadelphia
vs. Carolina (Monday Night)

:done

I mean, what the hell am I even supposed to expect out of that? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Good god almighty, look at the Redskins next 7 games:
> 
> vs. Cincinnati (in London)
> Bye Week
> ...


You can probably win most of those tbh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> You can probably win most of those tbh.


I'm not really used to winning so idk what to make of that. :lol It's a very Redskins thing to do by beating the occasional really good team and then lose against the ones we should beat though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I expect MIN to lose to WAS, ARI, GB, and maybe DAL(expected PHI, CAR, NYG, and GB), beat IND, JAC, CHI x2 and DET x2 (expected HOU and TEN)

This was supposed to be a hard schedule :side:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Denver traded a 5th round pick to New England for a Tight End named A.J. Derby. He doesn't have a regular season catch under his belt but he was obviously not getting any playing time behind Gronk & Martellus.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Denver traded a 5th round pick to New England for a Tight End named A.J. Derby. He doesn't have a regular season catch under his belt but he was obviously not getting any playing time behind Gronk & Martellus.


He had an opportunity to make an impact with Gronk out for the first few games, but he failed. This was a steal for NE. He's a terrible blocker, too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Good god almighty, look at the Redskins next 7 games:
> 
> vs. Cincinnati (in London)
> Bye Week
> ...


All those games seem winnable believe it or not, except for Minnesota. They could go 4-3 in that stretch of games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like CJ is going to miss some time.

I mean, it's not the end of the world because Booker's pretty much just as good at this point, but fuck.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers release Jared Abbrederis after reaching an injury settlement.

This is for the best for both sides. Despite McCarthy and Rodgers both liking Abby he lacked availability. Missed his rookie season with an ACL injury, missed significant time last training camp/preseason with a concussion then missed several weeks during the season with a rib/chest injury. It was very telling that even though he was healthy this season he still barely played at all.

Hopefully he can get healthy and catch on with a different team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RetepAdam. said:


> Sounds like CJ is going to miss some time.
> 
> I mean, it's not the end of the world because Booker's pretty much just as good at this point, but fuck.


meniscus surgery, anywhere from 8-12 weeks


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, it sounds like he might actually be done for the season.

Not great for us.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yeah, it sounds like he might actually be done for the season.
> 
> Not great for us.


Time to call up Juwan Thompson?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Time to call up Juwan Thompson?


Probably.

Though they could theoretically just keep using Jano the way they'd use Juwan (plus FB duties) and bring in a different type of back. Pass protection is probably the biggest thing they'll need to replicate right now.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Gus Bradley pls go and never come back


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I may not have heard the whole sentence but it sounded like James Brown said at halftime that Thursday Night Football was moving to NBC Sports starting next week? Anyone else hear that? He thanked the crew and all that jazz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know what's worse, the Jags performance tonight or their unis. Close call.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jags are dreadful, a team with talent but no cohesiveness still. Bortles is struggling and guys like Julius, ARob aren't getting fed like they should. Titans might win their division this year, think it's between them and the Colts, can only see a downward spiral for the Texans with Osweiler


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> I may not have heard the whole sentence but it sounded like James Brown said at halftime that Thursday Night Football was moving to NBC Sports starting next week? Anyone else hear that? He thanked the crew and all that jazz.


TNF should just be scrapped period, aswell as the London games.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I was at the game last night, that's the most relaxed I have been in 7 years at a Titans game. 

That was dominance. 

Jags are bad, but the Titans have struggled for so long, a win, is a win.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Interesting stat for our game this weekend @Cashmere . No team that lost a game in London has EVER made the playoffs that year, which dates back to 2007. That's 16 games . :lol Looks like a lot might be at stake here.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Corey said:


> Interesting stat for our game this weekend @Cashmere . No team that lost a game in London has EVER made the playoffs that year, which dates back to 2007. That's 16 games . :lol Looks like a lot might be at stake here.


So are you implying that we might actually lose to the Redskins!? lol.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Julio Jones about to break the single game receiving yards record with Green Bay's top two corners being out. Then again Damarious Randall has been pretty shity this year so him playing probably wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Redskins 1st half:

- Failed 4th and 1 conversion deep in Cincy territory
- Dropped interception by Norman that could've went for 6
- Missed 55 yard field goal
- A fumble recovery off of Bernard that was negated by a garbage penalty

We should be winning by two TDs by now. Good recipe on how to blow this game.

EDIT: Let's just continue this:

- ANOTHER dropped interception by Norman that goes right off his hands

At least Nugent is helping us out with a missed field goal and extra point. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo honestly, I'm loving the Redskins offense overall.

We keep making dumbass little mistakes and losing games we should be winning though.

With that Crowder touchdown we still have a good chance!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SovereignVA said:


> Yo honestly, I'm loving the Redskins offense overall.
> 
> We keep making dumbass little mistakes and losing games we should be winning though.
> 
> With that Crowder touchdown we still have a good chance!


Yeah no doubt, the offense isn't the problem. We just have a patchwork defense in certain areas. Desperately need to draft secondary help alongside Norman. Breeland has become a liability out of nowhere after 2 strong seasons to start his career. Not to mention the run defense.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cleveland are already 7-0 up against the Jets. 

Maybe they're going to get their first win today?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao

This London game.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Corey said:


> Yeah no doubt, the offense isn't the problem. We just have a patchwork defense in certain areas. Desperately need to draft secondary help alongside Norman. Breeland has become a liability out of nowhere after 2 strong seasons to start his career. Not to mention the run defense.


Hi, so uh....

Hopkins just missed a game-winning field goal in overtime.

I'm thinking of just saying "fuck everything" and jumping out of my window.

Would you like to join me?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Skins won this game like 5 times but they're going to lose. Ouch.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Hi, so uh....
> 
> Hopkins just missed a game-winning field goal in overtime.
> 
> ...


NEVERMIND, I LANDED ON MY FEET.

We recovered a fumble!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:done

I'm literally dead.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Redskins blew the fuck out of this game. They had ample opportunity to put this one to bed, but couldn't. Bengals better be thankful they escaped London with a tie.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

......................

How do I feel after that? I have no emotion.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Also, ties are really stoopid. It's such an anticlimactic way to end a game. The League needs to do something about that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Another tie :lol Please stop with these London games. I couldn't imagine dreading anything worse as a player than having to fly overseas for this bullshit to play a meaningful game. 

WTF were you thinking there, Bills defense?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Panthers are dominating the Cardinals.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Gronk is like the real life version of cheese plays in Madden. Like oh, we need to score before halftime so call the fly route to Gronk for instant-score.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck endless overtimes, get rid of OT and make the end of the actual game mean more.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nobody complains about ties until they happen :wtf2. Have no problem with them at all, if neither team can't score then fuck em.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Iron Man said:


> Nobody complains about ties until they happen :wtf2. Have no problem with them at all, if neither team can't score then fuck em.


I never had any problem with them at all... until today. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ties are absolutely stupid and should have been outlawed years ago. This league acts like it keeps getting more and more modern to keep up with the times, yet they force their players to go overseas for some bullshit publicity and then have them tie like that. It's wrong. Why can't you let them go until the next team scores? What's so hard about that? 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...les-is-the-king-of-garbage-time-stat-padding/

In case anyone thinks Blake Bortles is a good QB. He sucks.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ties have to die. The rules are trash. You play to win. Until a team wins the game, the game shouldn't end. Fuck that. I am a Patriots fan and had no rooting interest in the CIN/WAS game, nor last weeks' tie, but I have a rooting interest in sports, football itself and the idea of competition.

Some whine "the game is too long'. Well, perhaps the NFL isn't for you. Some games take long. Get over it. Not one player suits up and endangers themselves to play to a fucking tie. Not one fan buys a ticket hoping for a tie. Not one of us that sits on our ass to watch a game(s) hopes for a tie. A definitive winner or fuck off.

Ties = bullshit. Do away with them. Now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Totally embarrassed by the lack of energy & effort we showed on both sides of the ball today, *ESPECIALLY* after the first half. And that clock management at the end of the 4th was particularly shameful.

Most accurate depiction of how the season has gone so far:










0-8. Oh and eight. Zero wins and VIII loses. Fuck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Best thing about football today so far is dildos in Buffalo.


http://dailysnark.com/alterante-angle-shows-dildo-chucked-stands-onto-field-bills-game/


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

How about that Saints upset? That was a damn good game. I'm glad someone actually beat the Hawks too. Should've lost the last two games as it is. NFC South is wide open if Atlanta loses today.

I know Tampa Bay's defense isn't exactly the greatest, but jesus christ Derek Carr. 513 yards and 4 TDs!? Those are some MVP caliber numbers right there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

http://dailysnark.com/breaking-browns-sign-fan-threw-dildo-onto-field-bills-game-will-start-qb/

I actually found that one a lot funnier while reading the dildos story Cat linked.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wade Phillips. :mj2

Hope he turns out okay.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pleased Oakland won. But 23 penalties conceded? That's ridiculous.

Shame Seattle couldn't beat the Saints either.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

GG Falcons. Can't really complain, just straight up got beat. Atlanta was able to make plays when it mattered.

This Packers team just doesn't feel like a playoff team. Even if they do make it in I don't see them going far.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rodgers throwing to Jordy again :kobe3

unlucky Cleveland, they may not win this season :mj2

oh and the GOAT just GOAT'ing it up like the GOAT he is :brady4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Got ourselves a primetime game tonight!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Just watched the end of Dallas/Philly.

:dak is the ultimate GOAT. Barring a heartbreaking injury or some epic Cowboys choke, they'll win the NFC crown.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> Just watched the end of Dallas/Philly.
> 
> *:dak is the ultimate GOAT. Barring a heartbreaking injury or some epic Cowboys choke, they'll win the NFC crown.*




I wouldn't go that far but NFC title game appearance atleast. Expecting them to go 7-1 as they play Cleveland next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak 

He was fucking garbage most of that game and that was because Philly was not fucking around. Eagles got a good team. The rematch is gonna be crazy. Can't wait:mark:

Defense somehow kept them in this game. They get zero pass rush but somehow stop people. Mo Claiborne hurt again though:brady6 pls stay safe. 

I wanted ZEKE to get the ball a bit more down at the GL since Dak was so bad. But it worked out it seems.:garrett2


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!! :mark: :garrett


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Corey said:


> Yeah no doubt, the offense isn't the problem. We just have a patchwork defense in certain areas. Desperately need to draft secondary help alongside Norman. Breeland has become a liability out of nowhere after 2 strong seasons to start his career. Not to mention the run defense.


My bengals are just bad ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Big trade just went down. The Pats sent Jamie Collins to Cleveland for a 3rd rounder. Personally I think the trade makes absolutely no sense for Cleveland because Collins is in the last year of his rookie deal. Guess New England weren't worried about paying him this offseason, but man he's a good player.

Also, Andre Johnson is retiring today.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Big trade just went down. The Pats sent Jamie Collins to Cleveland for a 3rd rounder. Personally I think the trade makes absolutely no sense for Cleveland because Collins is in the last year of his rookie deal. Guess New England weren't worried about paying him this offseason, but man he's a good player.
> 
> Also, Andre Johnson is retiring today.


Thanks for punching Finnegan, #80! 

Not my most enjoyable Sunday, but a fugly win is still a win. Limping along at 3-5 now, with two winnable games coming up. If we play the way we did in the first half against the Browns though, we're not beating anybody...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Thanks for punching Finnegan, #80!
> 
> Not my most enjoyable Sunday, but a fugly win is still a win. Limping along at 3-5 now, with two winnable games coming up. If we play the way we did in the first half against the Browns though, we're not beating anybody...


If Ajayi keeps running the way he has the last two games... good luck.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> If Ajayi keeps running the way he has the last two games... good luck.


Nobody runs on us!

Passing on the other hand... ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

More news from today:

- The Packers cut Knile Davis... just two weeks after trading for him. 

- Tyrann Mathieu will be out 3-6 weeks with a shoulder injury. Also, Jared Veldheer is expected to need surgery on a torn triceps and will likely go on IR. Bad news for Arizona.

- Saints will play the Dolphins in London next year.

- Michael Bennett will be out 2-3 weeks after having knee surgery. His loss was already felt when the Saints of all teams ran for 100+ yards on them yesterday. 

- Big Ben returned to practice today. Still possible he can play this weekend against B-More.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man I'm totally pissed off when the way the game ended with The Cowboys/Eagles last night. It was tight early, but you could see the Eagles taking over the game and honestly they dominated 75% of the game. I knew The Cowboys would make a last stand, and after the Eagles started to go up by 10, I thought another score would of put the game out of reach. Give it to The Cowboys to hang out and stay in the game, but with a better offensive team would of merked them after going up 10 points. Put the brakes on hailing Dak, he did nothing outside of that running TD early in the game, and he was up and down 3rd and 4th quarter. Dak's best moments was in Overtime, and I don't know what scheme The Eagles were running, but they had no answer for them. I think the blue print is there to beat these Cowboys, the Eagles had enough pressure on Dak to make him work harder than he ever has this season. In one situation I'm happy to see my Eagles play the best they have this season, even better than the destruction of the Steelers, but it wasn't enough because we lack talent. That talent in the WR/TE position get lost during periods of the games. I wish I had 5 or 6 Darren Sproles type of players on my team, he was the only true player who gave all he had last night. Wentz to me outplayed Dak overall, and if the Eagles defense would of played better down the stretch we would of been talking about is it time to give Romo the reigns when he comes back. Next week The Giants in their place, yeah we could go 0-3 in the division and only have a shot at WC if that happens sighs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Welp, 1 last prime time ass-whoopin' coming up tonight.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chrome do we have one of those with a Eagles hat on I'm feeling blue today. I swear to God the Eagles better scooped up a WR by Thursday, trade or otherwise. I did lol'd when I heard TO say I'm available for the Eagles on CSNphilly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wish Howard would've scored on that long run. I knew they'd bog down in the redzone when he didn't go all the way.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Was gonna do this next week, but fuck it. We're 8 weeks in, so...

*Corey's Mid-Season NFL Awards*​*Most Valuable Player: *Matt Ryan, QB - Atlanta Falcons
_Other Candidates: Derek Carr, Tom Brady_

69.2 Comp %, 2,636 Yards, 19 TD, 4 INT, 115.8 QB Rating

This one to me was made easier by Ryan leading the game-winning drive against Green Bay yesterday, not to mention how tough a schedule he's played having to go to Denver and Seattle along the way (should've won both). He leads the league in yards and TDs and I can't imagine anyone really thought Atlanta would be 5-3 at the halfway point. He has a real shot to win it if they can keep this level of play up, but Brady is fast on his heels. 

*Coach of the Year: *Mike Zimmer, Minnesota Vikings
_Other Candidate: Bill Belichick

_You can take your pick between these two imo. Zimmer's Vikes have been decimated by injury and they were still the last undefeated team standing and have the league's number one defense. Belichick went 3-1 without Brady, but it seems like they can win with anyone on the roster.  Award goes to Zimmer.

*Offensive Player of the Year: *Matt Ryan, QB - Atlanta Falcons
_Other Candidates: David Johnson, DeMarco Murray, Drew Brees

_Already talked about Ryan so let's discuss the others. Johnson leads the league in yards from scrimmage and Murray is right behind him as he's returned to 2014 workhorse form. Brees averages 338 YPG although that's a bit inflated due to the Saints awful defense. Still right behind Ryan in other categories with one fewer game though. Zeke would be in this conversation as well if he had more TDs.

*Defensive Player of the Year: *Lorenzo Alexander - LB, Buffalo Bills
_Other Candidates: Von Miller, Marcus Peters, Landon Collins

_9 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles, 2 Passes Defended

Your NFL sack leader is a 33 year old guy who's pretty much been a special teams standout his whole career. Not only that but he has better numbers virtually across the board in comparison to Miller and doesn't really have too much help with the pass rush in Buffalo. To further clarify though, I don't think Alexander will keep up this pace (7 straight games with a sack this year) and I think this is Von's award to lose, but at this point in the year Lorenzo totally deserves it. Peters has a clear knack for the football and Collins is a tackling machine that had that incredible INT return TD in London.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year: *Dak Prescott - QB, Dallas Cowboys
_Other Candidates: Ezekiel Elliott, Carson Wentz, Michael Thomas_

65.2 Comp %, 1,773 Yards, 9 Pass TD, 4 Rush TD, 2 INT

I was ready to give the award to Zeke... until Dak led that game-winning drive last night a midst his worst game as pro. Gotta love the poise and the overall decision making so far this year, not to mention his ability to run and doing it without becoming a liabilty. Pretty damn sure a Cowboy is gonna win this.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year: *Jatavis Brown, LB - San Diego Chargers
_Other Candidates: Joey Bosa, Deion Jones

_54 Tackles, 3 Sacks, 2 Forced Fumbles, 5 Passes Defended

Bosa will likely win the award because he's in the backfield every other play it seems, but Brown has been a great producer for a late round pick. Jones has been a nice playmaker for Atlanta as well.​
*Comeback Player of the Year: *Victor Cruz, WR - New York Giants
_Other Candidates: Jordy Nelson, Kelvin Benjamin

_While the other two receivers here have been more productive on the field, ya gotta give it to Cruz based on how bad the injuries had piled up and how much time he missed (26 games I believe).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice list Corey. Think I'd have Garrett winning the COTY if it was up to me. Most left that team for dead once Romo went down again.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jordan Howard and the Bears defense showed up to play tonight. I like it!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well this has been a nice surprise. Howard's looked great so far against a tough Vikings D.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Well this has been a nice surprise. Howard's looked great so far against a tough Vikings D.


Of course I dropped him last week once I saw this matchup and Carey eating into his touches. :no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Of course I dropped him last week once I saw this matchup and Carey eating into his touches. :no:


You should drop him every week then lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vikings defense has gotten me a whopping 2 points so far. :lol Good thing I've already won this week or else I'd be pretty pissed that I benched the 20-pt performance from Denver.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice win tonight. Everybody did their part, Cutler looked good played mistake-free, Howard looked like a star RB, the o-line was solid and only allowed 1 sack, and the defense played very well and got to Bradford all night long. For 1 night at least, they looked like a competent football team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I know 5-2 isn't exactly time to panic, but man the Vikings should _really_ think hard about trading for Joe Thomas or Joe Staley in the next 16 hours if they think they have a shot to make a run. Bradford is taking a beating every week now and they have no run game at all. That Redskins game in a couple weeks doesn't look all that bad now. :lol

On the flipside, Jordan Howard earned himself a spot in the rookie rankings!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fuck me Bears turn in their best performance of the season and fucks over my Fantasy Football team this week sighs. So I found out the trade deadline is tomorrow like wtf, so might as well throw up the white flag on the Eagles season 8 games in.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> I know 5-2 isn't exactly time to panic, *but man the Vikings should really think hard about trading for Joe Thomas or Joe Staley in the next 16 hours if they think they have a shot to make a run.* Bradford is taking a beating every week now and they have no run game at all. That Redskins game in a couple weeks doesn't look all that bad now. :lol
> 
> On the flipside, Jordan Howard earned himself a spot in the rookie rankings!


They should trade for them both tbh. Jake Long looks finished and the other guy (Clemmings I think?) was getting worked all night long.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Corey said:


> Of course I dropped him last week once I saw this matchup and Carey eating into his touches. :no:


same :mj2

now I'm 7/10 on the waiver wire this week and likely won't get him back

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HoHo said:


> Fuck me Bears turn in their best performance of the season and fucks over my Fantasy Football team this week sighs. *So I found out the trade deadline is tomorrow like wtf, so might as well throw up the white flag on the Eagles season 8 games in.*


*

*

Why? They could still make the playoffs and win 10 games at best. The rest of their schedule except Seattle are all winnable games, even Dallas nd Washington who they lost too.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

HoHo said:


> Fuck me Bears turn in their best performance of the season and fucks over my Fantasy Football team this week sighs. So I found out the trade deadline is tomorrow like wtf, so might as well throw up the white flag on the Eagles season 8 games in.


Not the only one that got fucked over.. Needed a mere 20 points combined from Diggs and the Viks D. Sadly I was let down


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Still see the Vikings as playoff contenders, only two games. But surprised they lost to Philly and especially Chicago, moreso Chicago cause atleast the Eagles have a solid team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> same :mj2
> 
> now I'm 7/10 on the waiver wire this week and likely won't get him back
> 
> :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


Well hey, he is on a bye next week so maybe you'll get lucky enough to snag him. Hopefully they keep riding him because he's clearly been their most productive back.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Weird how nobody's mentioned that the Patriots traded Jamie Collins to the Browns for effectively nothing earlier today. :swaggyp


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> Weird how nobody's mentioned that the Patriots traded Jamie Collins to the Browns for effectively nothing earlier today. :swaggyp


Guess he pissed the Patriots off and they sent him to the equivalent of football Hell. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RetepAdam. said:


> Weird how nobody's mentioned that the Patriots traded Jamie Collins to the Browns for effectively nothing earlier today. :swaggyp


losing Collins sucks, but apparently he was offered around 10m in a deal by the Pats and he wanted "Von Miller level money" so at the end of the day, Bill ain't gonna let that fly. guy is tremendously talented and one of the best all round LB's going, great athlete and if he ends up staying with the Browns or whoever else splashes the cash to get him, will have one hell of a player on their hands

time for Elandon Roberts, Shea McClellin and even Van Noy and Mingo to step up. I would've rather gotten rid of Hightower who isn't as good as Jamie and far more injury prone, but I guess he's not asking for silly money so he's going to stay. Ninkovich can play ILB too and is very good against the run and pass coverage, so we'll be alright

still sucks as he's one of my fav Pats players, or was :mj2



Corey said:


> Well hey, he is on a bye next week so maybe you'll get lucky enough to snag him. Hopefully they keep riding him because he's clearly been their most productive back.


possibly, but my league has a few sharp guys who will claim waivers even if they are going to a bye week. there's 2 guys ahead of me at least who I know will probably grab him, I just gotta sit and hope they don't


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts could have gone ahead and traded a pick for him considering we draft only busts or useless oline. :no:


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Only teams I'd cross off in the NFC are the 49ers, Bears, Rams and Bucs. Rams and Bucs are both awful and its amazing both teams have 3 wins already. Everybody except the 9ers, Panthers and Bears are within a game of each other for the wild card spots. I still believe in Carolina. I think they have a run in them. Theyve only been outscored by 5 points overall and 9-7 will be good enough for a wild card spot.

The Cardinals and the Eagles have the toughest paths based on their schedules. Cards still have 5 more road games including Minnesota,Atlanta, Seattle, and Miami (winnable it seems but remember what when they went to Buffalo traveling across the country).

On the flip side, the AFC playoff picture looks all but set. Some scrub team will win the South (probably the awful Texans) and three teams will come out of the AFC West. Big Ben could take the next month off and it wont matter, Steelers are winning the North and Patriots have already clinched the East. The only team built for a collapse are the Raiders because of their defense and all the penalties. which would open up a wild card spot.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Weird how nobody's mentioned that the Patriots traded Jamie Collins to the Browns for effectively nothing earlier today. :swaggyp





Corey said:


> Big trade just went down. The Pats sent Jamie Collins to Cleveland for a 3rd rounder. Personally I think the trade makes absolutely no sense for Cleveland because Collins is in the last year of his rookie deal. Guess New England weren't worried about paying him this offseason, but man he's a good player.


^^^^^

8 more hours to see if anything else happens.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> losing Collins sucks, but apparently he was offered around 10m in a deal by the Pats and he wanted "Von Miller level money" so at the end of the day, Bill ain't gonna let that fly.


I mean, sure, but they traded him for a third round compensatory pick, which is exactly what they would've gotten had he just walked at the end of the year.

The only thing this trade accomplished was moving it up from a 2018 pick to a 2017 pick. At the cost of half a season's worth of play from a LB who's been really good in the past.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love you Eagles fans.






I can't stand them muthafuckas they just good.

I blame this shit on fuckin Hillary Clinton.

I cain't do it. *whisper cries*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

This guy doesn't represent us Eagles fan. I'm still upset of how the game went down the stretch, but it was the defense falling apart and Doug Peterson decisions during the game in crucial moments. You give Smallwood the ball when he's cold for the first time in the game and he fumbles the ball lolz. Also I'm still wondering how didn't Dougie not use their Timeouts towards the end of the 4th quarter when the Cowboys were backed up, and given them a chance to get a field goal to win the game. I mean Sturgis hit a 55 yarder twice in the game, if he had to do it again he would made it again. Hilary Clinton to blame easy tiger, but I can say this I love Ezkiel, Dak did shit outside the 4th quarter comeback and overtime. I would legit lol'd if the Browns get their first win over you guys, they have to get it eventually. I need that MJ rocking a Eagles hat while crying smiley please somebody.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas could lose to the Browns. We lost Mo Claiborne and Barry Church. They're out for 4-6 weeks. Huge blow to the defense since they were playing extremely well and we have zero pass rush. Maybe we got guys that can step up, but losing those two headhunters hurts.


Jamaal Charles needs another knee surgery. It was a good run Jamaal. Pretty nice career.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

So, the Packers cut Knile Davis after two weeks. Then he gets claimed by the Jets off of waivers only to get cut again because the Jets signed CJ Spiller. Maybe Davis can make his way back to the Chiefs since they put Jamaal Charles on IR.

Since the Packers cut Knile Davis they don't owe the Chiefs anything because one of the conditions of the trade was for Davis to be on the roster for a minimum of three games.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fucking Trent Williams got suspended for 4 games today for missing a god damn drug test. BULLSHIT.

Percy Harvin is coming out of retirement to sign with the Bills.

@MrMister apparently the Cowboys called up the Jets and talked about a Sheldon Richardson trade... but clearly that didn't go down. Nothing did today.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

funny how they wouldn't take Sheldon yet they took on Hardy last year :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sheldon would've cost premium draft picks. It would've been nice but the price was too high.



Corey said:


> Fucking Trent Williams got suspended for 4 games today for missing a god damn drug test. BULLSHIT.
> 
> Percy Harvin is coming out of retirement to sign with the Bills.
> 
> @MrMister apparently the Cowboys called up the Jets and talked about a Sheldon Richardson trade... but clearly that didn't go down. Nothing did today.


Dallas was also trying for Cameron Wake too. I think there was also interest in Joe Haden but that was probably just rumors.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Cousin Sal just bashed all the NFL kickers saying they can't even bench press their own body weight. What a fat douchbag. F him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

how have Philly not tried to trade with Dallas for Alfred Morris? :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> how have Philly not tried to trade with Dallas for Alfred Morris? :hmm:


I thought Darren McFadden might be a low price trade piece for someone like Green Bay, Minnesota, or Denver considering he's just sitting around not getting any playing time to Dallas... but everyone was scared to do anything it seems.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> how have Philly not tried to trade with Dallas for Alfred Morris? :hmm:


How much have the Eagles gone zone under Pederson?

Morris is a stud in zone blocking schemes, but he looked awful when the Skins switched to power run.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

i swear brady has taken some of the nastiest hits in the nfl this man walks through everything unharmed even through cheating the man cant be touched even when everyone hates him EVERYONE still loves him its a joke it really is.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I love you Eagles fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That moment when you want to laugh but you realize the Eagles have 1 more win than your squad


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Players of the Month for October:

*AFC*

Offense - Tom Brady (1,319 Yards, 73.3 Comp %, 12 TD, 0 INT)
Defense - Lorenzo Alexander (6 Sacks, 1 FF, 2 PD)
Special Teams - Adam Vinatieri (12/12 FG, 13/13 PAT)

*NFC*

Offense - David Johnson (145.2 YPG, 5 TD)
Defense - Cliff Avril (6.5 Sacks, 2 FF, 3 PD)
Special Teams - Matt Bryant (11/12 FG, 17/17 PAT)

Rookies of the Month: Ezekiel Elliott & Joey Bosa


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

What about them Falcons?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> What about them Falcons?


Becoming one of my favorite teams to watch this year. Ryan for MVP!

Side note: Mike Evans just made the catch of the year. INCREDIBLE job absorbing that hit and holding on.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Corey said:


> Becoming one of my favorite teams to watch this year. Ryan for MVP!
> 
> Side note: Mike Evans just made the catch of the year. INCREDIBLE job absorbing that hit and holding on.



Yeah my boy Matty Ice has been awesome this season. 


But yeah, gotta give Evans his props for the catch he had made, wish he dropped it haha but he did good.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

17 targets :done


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If Atlanta has a defense they be serious contenders, all their lacking really as they can score.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

NoChanceInHell95 said:


> i swear brady has taken some of the nastiest hits in the nfl this man walks through everything unharmed even through cheating the man cant be touched even when everyone hates him EVERYONE still loves him its a joke it really is.


I agree. He doesn't run like this though. I don't think he would he would take risks like that, these days, even if a Super bowl game depended on it!?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

cablegeddon said:


> I agree. He doesn't run like this though. I don't think he would he would take risks like that, these days, *even if a Super bowl game depended on it!?
> *


I see him going all out with the SB on the line.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.seattletimes.com/sports/...ficiating-says-nfl-isnt-fun-anymore-and-more/

Richard Sherman GOAT-ing it as usual :banderas

College football has the same problem with the refs controlling the games in stupid ways


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If the NFL ratings get worst I could see Roger starting to be under fire.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He's so right about their "role model" bs :lol And the rules on PI. The game would be a lot better if DBs were allowed to play defense. But then QBs couldn't stat-pad and get their 4 billion dollar contracts. They want every team to play the exact same way, no more running the ball, no more defense, it's bullshit.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Chiefs brought back Kniles Davis. Crazy few weeks for Davis, first traded to the Packers, then cut, claimed off of waivers by the Jets only to be cut again.

Jordan Cameron, recently placed on IR for a concussion, is considering retirement. It looks like he's had four concussions in the last four seasons. Probably best for his long term health to retire and not risk getting more concussions. Brain injuries are not something you want to mess around with.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh look. We lost again and now we're 0-9.























































What a surprise. fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kelce :sodone


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers were an absolute mess today. Piss poor coaching once again. I hope they stop encouraging Ben to come back from injuries too soon. He's generally useless when he does that.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

That Steelers onside kick attempt. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Eagles turning down a FG to go for it on 4th down TWICE, throw in the blocked FG

Lose by 5pts :wtf2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Can we get a fire Peterson Petition started up please, his decisions in the past three weeks has burned this team especially today versus the Giants. How you go for it, no matter the confidence you have on your team with run plays on Fourth down make no fucking sense at all. Peterson called plays like that on third down as well, like Dougie Wentz isn't Michael Vick he isn't going to run for 4 yards so quickly athlete or not. I'm still wondering how in the hell we even had a shot versus the Giants late that game, considering we spotted them 14 points and didn't really look all that great at times on Offense once again. During the game when the Defense looked great, the Offense did shit the moment they got the ball and vice versa. 0-3 in the division to me says no chance of doing anything this year, Wild Card is a long shot at this point for them. The Giants was kinda giving us the game, they weren't do too much as well, but the Eagles WR once again late in games fuck themselves. Nelson Agholor I can't wait to hear you talk later, dropped passes by you and a fumble that nearly gave the Giants back the ball. You cussed on T.V last night complaining of how tired you are hearing people talk shit about you dropping balls then CHANGE IT BITCH! You're a first round pick that has been a major bust, wake up bobohead. I don't even know who even play next week, probably pull at my heart strings again and lose again because that's the team I'm seeing these days. FIRE PETERSON LURIE!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Vikings,


Please cut Blair Walsh already. Thanks.


Sincerely,
Vic Capri


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:sodone fucking Blair


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cowboys with their second bye week this season.

7-1 GO COWBOYS


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Anyone want Maurkice Pouncey? He's pretty worthless.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers are garbage this year.

Doubt they make the playoffs, hopefully some changes are made as a result.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

FUCK, so much to talk about from today!

I have no idea how you're gonna pick between Dak & Zeke for OROTY if they both keep playing this way. Zeke is gonna have 1,500+ yards with double digit TDs and Dak's TD-INT ratio is gonna be fantastic unless something drastically changes. Wentz has officially been lapped in my rookie rankings.

Time to panic for the Vikings and Steelers imo. Vikes can't fucking score and their defense is on the field far too much to keep being elite I think. They can still win the division but I'm not very confident in them at all at this point. Pittsburgh is underperforming across the board. Game against Dallas next week really feels like a must win. Packers trending in the worng direction now too.

Mike Wallace should be a serious contender for Comeback Player of the Year. He was nothing for Minnesota last year and now he's making huge plays in Baltimore. Could also consider Melvin Gordon after the best game of his pro career today. Also, Anquan Boldin is still producing!

JAY FUCKING AJAYI delivers again! :mark: Saints are 4-4! :mark: Lions are 5-4! :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a big win for the Colts. Packers had a good chance to tie for the division lead but fucked it up. Could the Lions fuck around and win the NFC North?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

guy I played in fantasy today had Zeke and Gordon as his RB's :mj2

Packers really need an RB. Vikings are garbage offensively. Steelers looking shakey. Denver looking average today too. interesting round of games


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:mj4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's not time to panic for the Vikes, we never thought we had anything this season. Anyone watching the early games with OL after OL going down, knew how this season would turn out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> guy I played in fantasy today had Zeke and Gordon as his RB's :mj2
> 
> *Packers really need an RB*. Vikings are garbage offensively. Steelers looking shakey. Denver looking average today too. interesting round of games


James Starks might return this week, which would be a huge help. They're also expected to sign Joique Bell tomorrow, which seems worthless at this point but who knows.



Stax Classic said:


> It's not time to panic for the Vikes, we never thought we had anything this season. Anyone watching the early games with OL after OL going down, knew how this season would turn out.


But what about the defense disappearing the past two weeks? I think that's what's been most concerning. (although I'm fine with it because they play my Skins this weekend )


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raiders beat the Broncos last night :mark:

And i'll be watching the Seahawks/Bills game live on Sky later too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

pre)Ghost said:


> Packers are garbage this year.
> 
> Doubt they make the playoffs, hopefully some changes are made as a result.


For the first time in a long time, the Dolphins have the same record as another team midyear and ARENT the team heading in the wrong direction. Feels good. At least the NFC NORTH crown is still realistically achievable for the Pack. It's hard to write off Rodgers this early. Plus that division is starting to look pretty suspect. Don't see anyone running away. Lions? Maybe? They have the offense to do it.



Corey said:


> Mike Wallace should be a serious contender for Comeback Player of the Year. He was nothing for Minnesota last year and now he's making huge plays in Baltimore. Could also consider Melvin Gordon after the best game of his pro career today. Also, Anquan Boldin is still producing!
> 
> JAY FUCKING AJAYI delivers again! :mark: Saints are 4-4! :mark: Lions are 5-4! :woo


Havent thought much of CPOTY but I realize that wow it's a pretty good group. You could toss in Ajayi. Didn't debut until this time last year as he suffered broken ribs in the last preseason game. Plus, this guy was taken in the 5th round and completely written off. His emergence is amazing considering the fact he's running "bone on bone" fpalm

It's like the 70s all over again. Cowboys, Raiders, Dolphins are all doing good. Fins aren't at their levels yet but hey it's something to be excited about for once. 

I think a big win in San Diego next week will get people kind of giving the Fins some love. Gotta get this one though because then we got a few games that seem winnable. Got a chance to win a few more in a row here.

Since 2008, the home team has won every game in this series. Rivers always gives us fireworks out there. Ajayi vs Gordon? :mark: This is gonna be a good one. Wouldn't be surprised to see both teams put up 35 each.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAIDERS :mark: :mark: :mark:

A WIN AT HOME. 7-2. ALREADY HAVE AS MANY WINS AS LAST YEAR. LOOKING FOR MORE. ON PAR IN HAVING THE BEST RECORD IN THE NFL TODAY. IT IS HAPPENING.

The greatest feeling heading into a bye week. Can get some rest, and come back a good as ever. 

Good grief. :done


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers issue(s) are Ben's injury. Early in the season you saw the rhythm they were getting into and how dominating they can be, then Ben gets hurt, and everything fell apart. If you watched the Steelers/Ravens game, Brown was BLANKETED on every play. He had two, sometimes three DBs on him. No one else in this offense is doing shit about that. Ben throws to Coates, he drops it. He's getting the most production out of fucking Eli Rodgers :lol because no one else will catch a fucking ball. 

Ben gets fully healthy and back on track, they'll make a run.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Joel Anthony said:


> For the first time in a long time, the Dolphins have the same record as another team midyear and ARENT the team heading in the wrong direction. Feels good. At least the NFC NORTH crown is still realistically achievable for the Pack. It's hard to write off Rodgers this early. Plus that division is starting to look pretty suspect. Don't see anyone running away. Lions? Maybe? They have the offense to do it.


Jay Ajayi is legit, 529 yard over the last three games. Must be nice having a beast of a running back.

I haven't written off Rodgers, I've written off/given up on McCarthy. I'm tired of the terrible clock management, over use of the same formations/personnel groups, obsession with calling the same number of run and pass plays (this mainly happens when Lacy is healthy) and his in ability to fit the offensive scheme to the team's current talent. Green Bay's current set of wide outs struggle to beat man coverage consistently. So what does McCarthy choose to do? Continue to use a lot of iso routes that count on receivers beating man coverage in order to work. At this point I feel McCarthy has overstayed his welcome at this point. It seems like his message has gotten stale in Green Bay and it might be time to move on.

Anyways, didn't intend on going on a mini rant. Congrats on the Dolphins recent success and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Give Pat Shurmur some time and I think he will be able to turn that offence around. At least to a point where the Viks dont have to completely rely on defense. Should be able to scheme a little bit to work there way around that rubber band offensive line.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Redskins are wearing throwback uni's this weekend for the Vikings game and gonna be sporting a totally different helmet. Looks a lot like USC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795676752026730496


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't stand the Seahawks but damn it I have to credit that defense. That was one hell of a stand to end that drive. Great game tonight. Jimmy Graham put on a show too.

EDIT: Oh yeah and as we all know, the refs are fucking horrible. :lol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The Bills got hosed at the end of both halfs. How in the holy blue hell that wasn't roughing the kicker at the end of the 2Q is beyond me and it should have been pass interference on the Bills' final play of the game. I went back and checked. Slo-mowed and paused it. The ball was already in the air as the receiver was being hit. It should've been 1st & goal on the 1 with 13 seconds to play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The NFC North is just as atrocious as the AFC South

Division rankings
AFC West



NFC EAST

AFC EAST





AFC North
NFC South
NFC West

















NFC North


AFC South


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The NFL really doesn't do itself any favours sometimes. Instead of last night's game being talked about as a game of the season candidate, it will only ever be remembered for that clusterfuck at the end of the first half. How does anyone not see that as roughing the kicker??? Adding insult to injury with the fourth charged timeout and delay of game fiascos just makes it one of the all-time fuck ups. The standard of officiating has declined sharply in recent years, without any apparent attempt to fix it, and rules like the taunting bs are preventing players from expressing any sort of personality and making the game a lot less fun to watch.

There needs to be a huge focus on this in the off-season, otherwise the ratings will continue to decline. Fully expect they'll just bury their heads in the sand though...


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> The NFL really doesn't do itself any favours sometimes. Instead of last night's game being talked about as a game of the season candidate, it will only ever be remembered for that clusterfuck at the end of the first half. How does anyone not see that as roughing the kicker??? Adding insult to injury with the fourth charged timeout and delay of game fiascos just makes it one of the all-time fuck ups. The standard of officiating has declined sharply in recent years, without any apparent attempt to fix it, and rules like the taunting bs are preventing players from expressing any sort of personality and making the game a lot less fun to watch.
> 
> There needs to be a huge focus on this in the off-season, otherwise the ratings will continue to decline. Fully expect they'll just bury their heads in the sand though...


Everyone needs to relax when it comes to the referees. The biggest problem right now is not the bad calls because that's bound to happen anyway. It's part of sports. 

They should worry about all the flags thrown, all the timeouts and replay stoppages.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My Week 9 Offensive Rookie Rankings:

1. Dak Prescott (66.5 Comp %, 2,020 Yards, 12 Pass TD, 4 Rush TD, 2 INT)
2. Ezekiel Elliott (891 Yards, 7 TD, 5.0 YPC)
3. Michael Thomas (47 Rec, 573 Yards, 5 TD)
4. Carson Wentz (64.4 Comp %, 1,890 Yards, 9 TD, 5 INT)
5. Jordan Howard (505 Rush Yards, 177 Rec Yards, 3 TD)

Dak is setting the world on fire and has accounted for more TDs to this point than RGIII did in 2012 when he won the award. Zeke has a serious shot to break Dickerson's rookie rushing record. Thomas has developed into a sure-handed number one receiver with some fantastic catches. Wentz is coming back down to earth and Howard shredded that Minnesota defense last week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't believe I dropped Jordan Howard the other week, what an idiotic move by me :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I can't believe I dropped Jordan Howard the other week, what an idiotic move by me :mj2


I got him back in my non-money league. Don't really care about that one, but hey, he's back. 

Made the mistake of dropping Mike Wallace for Corey Coleman this past week though. :no:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like the Chargers on are their way out of San Diego. It'll be interesting if they try again to get public funding or strike up a deal with the Rams and move to LA.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait to watch my boys get fucked on primetime TV tonight. Thankfully, this is our only night game of the season, then we can go back to sucking on early Sunday afternoons. In before 0-10.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Can't wait to watch my boys get fucked on primetime TV tonight. Thankfully, this is our only night game of the season, then we can go back to sucking on early Sunday afternoons. In before 0-10.


Looking forward to getting the opportunity to see how Kessler plays. The Browns are apparently high on him from what I hear and wouldn't plan on taking a QB if they get the 1st pick, which I have no idea if I actually believe but hey... ya never know. 

And surprisingly I have several fantasy players tonight. Wallace, Coleman, Ravens defense, and Crowell on my bench.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Stephen Smith said:


> He absolutely betrayed his cause. As far as I’m concerned, Colin Kaepernick is absolutely irrelevant. I don’t want to see him again. I don’t want to hear from him again. I don’t wanna hear a damn word about anything he has to say about our nation — the issues that we have, racial injustices, needing change, et cetera, et cetera. He comes across as a flaming hypocrite.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I'm not interested in a damn word he has to say and quite frankly, I hope he goes away. He's lucky to be in the league right now. He's 0-3 as a starter this year, only completing 52% percent of his passes. He hasn't won a game. He doesn't look at the quarterback spot. I don't care about roughs. I don't care about anything else. My days of rooting for him have come to an end. And here is why.
> 
> ...


- Vic


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree 100% with Stephen A.

You dont like Clinton or Trump? Thats fine, vote for the other candidates.

You dont like the other candidates? Just vote for the legalization of marijuana.
You know, its nothing, just the drug that gets a lot of black people jailed for non-violent crimes. 

But I guess legal weed is as bad as Clinton and Trump.

EDIT:
Forgot something. 

FU Colin.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The autism is slowly eating through even the non-wrestling portion of the site.

:mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That'll be the last time I get excited to watch anything from the Browns. :lol Pulled Kessler halfway through and then McCown became a turnover machine. I don't understand that decision in the slightest. That offensive line is HORRIBLE and I'll be shocked if they don't take Deshaun Watson/Deshone Kizer with the #1 pick next year.

On the brightside though, VERY glad I picked up Baltimore's defense. :woo SO close to getting that safety too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well that went just as bad as I thought it would. Also, the Ravens were up 19-7 in the 3rd and they successfully went for a 2-point conversion. Was that really necessary? We were already going to lose, so did those bastards really have to add more salt to the wound? Whatever. I hope Baltimore and their classless fans enjoyed the free win.

0-10.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Corey said:


> I got him back in my non-money league. Don't really care about that one, but hey, he's back.
> 
> Made the mistake of dropping Mike Wallace for Corey Coleman this past week though. :no:


I mean I'm still good at RB with David Johnson, Jeremy Hill, Tevin Coleman, Dion Lewis and Devontae Booker but I'd rather have Howard than Booker right now haha

Eric Weddle's beard is amazing btw


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually, I'm starting to think we're tanking on purpose to secure the #1 draft pick. The lack of energy we showed tonight was alarmingly deplorable. It's like they went on the field and said "We don't want to look like a complete embarrassment on national TV, so we'll show a little bit of effort. But our overall goal is to lose this game." No team, not even one as shitty as ours, could perform this badly each week without some ulterior motive.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What's the point of tanking when you're the Browns? It's not like top draft picks have saved them in the past. They hit one home run in the draft over the last 10 years and it's still Joe Thomas. Well, maybe Haden too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Actually, I'm starting to think we're tanking on purpose to secure the #1 draft pick. The lack of energy we showed tonight was alarmingly deplorable. It's like they went on the field and said "We don't want to look like a complete embarrassment on national TV, so we'll show a little bit of effort. But our overall goal is to lose this game." No team, not even one as shitty as ours, could perform this badly each week without some ulterior motive.


I will say that I think you guys have a bright future, especially with all the draft picks you've had and will have next year. Once you can get your guy at QB and get some decent o-lineman to block for him, your offense should be set. Crowell & Duke are a nice 1-2 punch and Coleman & Pryor are gonna be two excellent playmakers (Pryor already is actually) that will only benefit from consistent QB play.

On defense you guys at least have your building blocks that you just need to surround with other key guys. Shelton & Ogbah look to be the real deal on the line and Haden is under contract for a while. Signing Collins to a long term deal will be a key in the offseason. Idk how much he wants to play in Cleveland, but he's already got a ring and a Pro Bowl selection under his belt, so a nice pay raise and a promise to be the leader of a young defense going forward might be enough to keep him in town, especially if they can draft some more talent on the back end to help out Haden.

Two picks in the 1st round next year, two more in the 2nd, and you'll likely get a bunch of compensatory picks for losing Mack, Schwartz, Gibson, and Benjamin (although of those was traded to get Collins). I don't get to watch them every week obviously, but from what I've seen their biggest needs are most definitely OL, QB, CB, and Safety. I think you guys have more talent and more to look forward to than San Fran does. They're shit.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It seems like some of the best years in recent Browns history were 96-98.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This guy is an idiot :mj4* http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...boys-randy-gregory-facing-yearlong-suspension



> Cowboys' Randy Gregory facing year-long suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I can't wait for part 5 of Stephen A's "STAY OFF...THE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDUH!!!" rant against him.


















With that said, I'm still hoping it's Patriots vs. Cowboys at the Superbowl. *


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Drew Brees is getting ready for Thanksgiving early by cooking up a couple of turnovers.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, Green Bay are getting thumped already.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Delanie Walker has 98 yards and a TD already in the first quarter. I benched him this week for Tyler Eifert... :$


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd like to think at a minimum Dom Capers finally gets fired after this season (McCarthy can go with him at this rate). The defense has been terrible, then again there's only so much you can do when go up against the Polynesian Prince. 



Even Flow said:


> Wow, Green Bay are getting thumped already.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I see you Redskins defense.

Steelers I'm begging you, you HAVE to beat the Cowboys.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Us Vikings fans right now:






- Vic


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lelbron


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man so happy the ass backwards Eagles got a win over the very good Falcons today only giving up 15 points. I thought the Eagles would at least have to score closet to 40 to win this game especially with Sanu/Jones on the field. Jones got his, but we didn't anyone else burn us up during the game. This Defense plays like a Playoff team, but even with Wentz tearing it up it's frustrating seeing guys drop pass wide open week after week. Agholor once again with a drop that could of really burned us, please draft or sign some WRs in the Offseason. Lastly whoever didn't call that Helmet to Helmet call when Jordan took a huge shot, retire tonight please. Onto whoever we play next!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears got sent back to reality this week.









Least it helps with draft positioning and makes it more likely Cutler is gone after this season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Of course on a day where the Redskins get a win over a first place Vikings team, the fucking fucking Eagles get a win over the first place Falcons. :lol DAMN THIS DIVISION

Hoping for a tie between the Steelers & Cowboys. :side:

How bout those Titans!? @Greenlawler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn you Carolina for not beating Kansas City. Also a shame New Orleans couldn't beat Denver as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ezekiel Elliot.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Zeke

:done


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuckin' hell man. 

I'll give credit to where credit is due, the Cowboys absolutely deserved that win and are OP this season.

NFC Beast still makin' gains.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dang yo. Pittsburgh fucked themselves with all those 2-point conversion attempts and that facemasking penalty at the end.

Great game. :dak is still GOAT'ing it up out there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:YES WE ARE ONE STEP CLOSER TO :dak vs. :brady3!!! PLEASE KEEP WINNING!!!! :curry*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I wanna give a personal shout out to my man Philip Rivers for fucking me over HARD by throwing 4 god damn picks and to Damien Williams for vulturing a TD from Ajayi that did the dirty work to get you there... and then catching another one later in the game! Always appreciated, guys. (Y)

I'm up by 18 with Tyler Eifert left to play and my opponent has Christine Michael and Jeremy Hill. Needless to say I'd be a little more at ease if I had started Delanie Walker.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*COWBOYS* 

8-1

COME AT US


I ALMOST DIED​


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Man, this Cowboys Cinderella story is so awesome. They've got two rookies competing for MVP AND ROTY. They've got Elliot competing for Offensive Player of The Year as well. They're 8-1 and could have easily been 9-0. They're at a level of prominence they haven't reached in 20 years, but they have an internal struggle within the organization over who to start when Romo is cleared. Jerry Jones is the evil step mother prioritizing his golden boy over Cinderella Prescott with the comment that he'd regret winning the Superbowl without him.

On the other end, you've got a fired up Brady who's ready to stick it to Roger Goodell. He's an MVP candidate in spite of missing 4 games. The Patriots are 7-1, and have an opportunity to be 8-1 tonight as well and continue the discussion of facing the Cowboys at the Superbowl. The Cowboys would then have to overcome the most consistently dominant team to complete their stellar year, and the only thing standing in their way is their own owner. NO ONE saw this coming in the summer. This is so exciting!!! 

Will Tom Brady stick it to Goodell by getting handed the trophy after his suspension? Will Jerry Jones be stupid enough to replace Dak with Romo in the playoffs? Will the Cowboys erase decades of mediocrity by winning a championship after beating the most dominant team in the league? Find out next time, on Dragonball Z!!! :woo *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak
:zeke
:dez
:garrett2

:mark:

What a game. Would've been ok if they didn't pull this one out, but they f'n did.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Man, this Cowboys Cinderella story is so awesome. They've got two rookies competing for MVP AND ROTY. They've got Elliot competing for Offensive Player of The Year as well. They're 8-1 and could have easily been 9-0. They're at a level of prominence they haven't reached in 20 years, but they have an internal struggle within the organization over who to start when Romo is cleared. Jerry Jones is the evil step mother prioritizing his golden boy over Cinderella Prescott with the comment that he'd regret winning the Superbowl without him.
> 
> On the other end, you've got a fired up Brady who's ready to stick it to Roger Goodell. He's an MVP candidate in spite of missing 4 games. The Patriots are 7-1, and have an opportunity to be 8-1 tonight as well and continue the discussion of facing the Cowboys at the Superbowl. The Cowboys would then have to overcome the most consistently dominant team to complete their stellar year, and the only thing standing in their way is their own owner. NO ONE saw this coming in the summer. This is so exciting!!!
> 
> Will Tom Brady stick it to Goodell by getting handed the trophy after his suspension? Will Jerry Jones be stupid enough to replace Dak with Romo in the playoffs? Will the Cowboys erase decades of mediocrity by winning a championship after beating the most dominant team in the league? Find out next time, on Dragonball Z!!! :woo *


Just because you typed all of this, we're getting a Seahawks/Broncos Super Bowl. :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Of course on a day where the Redskins get a win over a first place Vikings team, the fucking fucking Eagles get a win over the first place Falcons. :lol DAMN THIS DIVISION
> 
> Hoping for a tie between the Steelers & Cowboys. :side:
> 
> How bout those Titans!? @Greenlawler


Dominance.

I truly believe we are for real.

But it depends on Sunday. A loss to the overachieving Colts? And it's still a good season just probably a 7-9 one. But still proud of more than doubling our win total from the previous season.

Beat the Colts, and end the shameful Colts win streak. We are looking like a legit playoff contender. At worst 8-8 and probably 9-7.

Not that anyone's noticed but aside from two bonehead plays against the Chargers. Mariota is looking like a franchise QB. That's bad news for the AFC South. He's been playing out of his mind.

And all those draft picks in our back pocket! 

But the 2-7 Jags won the offseason......right?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Cowboys :garrett2:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really nifty how this season has taken us back in time with the amount of GREAT Running Back performances we've seen. Murray, Zeke, Gordon, D-Johnson, Shady, BLOUNT, and Ajayi all having incredible years. Wonder if this will continue in the years to come. NFL getting back to running the ball and playing defense?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Greenlawler said:


> But the 2-7 Jags won the offseason......right?


Quit hatin'

You leave our Off-season/DRAFT championship outta this


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a big win for the Seahawks there, I know everyone's penciling in Dallas as the NFC representative in the Superbowl and with good reason, but I wouldn't count out the Seahawks.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Well that was fun, love that the Pats lost but hate that Pete Carroll won.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Just saw the highlights of the Broncos/Saints game. Wow. Shows you how many great games we've had today because that one isn't really being talked about at all. Sad to see New Orleans lose in heartbreaking fashion again, but how the hell do they not have an overhead camera angle of that guy running back the blocked kick? C'mon now. They've got angles for everything!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> That was a big win for the Seahawks there, I know everyone's penciling in Dallas as the NFC representative in the Superbowl and with good reason, *but I wouldn't count out the Seahawks.*


*

*

Oh I agree. The Seahawks with Wilson under center find ways to score, not a lot but just enough. And the defense is still stellar, they could beat Dallas. Expecting that to possibly be the NFC title game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

seemed like we panicked a little with the final drive. think if we pounded it with Blount once more we may have gone over. ah well, shit happens

onto San Fran :brady4

Pats/Seahawks, Steelers/Cowboys and Broncos/Saints were all great games today

Packers are washed with no decent RB, TE or corners :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Corey said:


> Really nifty how this season has taken us back in time with the amount of GREAT Running Back performances we've seen. Murray, Zeke, Gordon, D-Johnson, Shady, BLOUNT, and Ajayi all having incredible years. Wonder if this will continue in the years to come. NFL getting back to running the ball and playing defense?


As a huge fan of the RB position and a nasty offensive line, I like this. Don't forget Leveon Bell. That guy is insanely talented.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jordan Howard has also emerged as the possible #1 RB of the future for the Bears. RB position is certainly going through a renaissance this season.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bell gets a lot done for what a complete mess the Steelers offense has been this year. I think he's easily the best RB in the league he just isn't getting the opportunities to show it this year on the stat page. O-line has been a real disappointment too. De Castro is regressing and Pouncey is mostly mediocre on a good day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think if Pats had kept Jones/Collins they'd probably be by far and away superbowl favourites. Not to say they can't win one anyways, but their defense is nowhere near as good as it could be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> Just because you typed all of this, we're getting a Seahawks/Broncos Super Bowl. :lol


*
DON'T WISH THAT LEVEL OF TORTURE ON ME :sasha3! I can't stand watching boring defensive teams, and yes, I'm salty about the defeat of the Patriots last night. That would be the only Superbowl I'd ignore during the game and just watch the commercials.*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Jordan Howard has also emerged as the possible #1 RB of the future for the Bears. RB position is certainly going through a renaissance this season.


The Bears haven't exactly set the bar very high though. Howard does have some promise though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Pick 6s for go ahead TDs. :zeb

WHO ARE THESE DOLPHINS. :zeb

Pats topping it off with the cherry on top of an ice cream soda loss. :zeb


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> PITTSBURGH -- Ben Roethlisberger did not mince words after the Pittsburgh Steelers' fourth straight loss, telling reporters multiple times that the team needs more accountability and discipline.
> 
> The Steelers (4-5) lost 35-30 to the Dallas Cowboys thanks to two Ezekiel Elliott touchdown runs in the final two minutes when he went untouched up the middle.
> 
> ...


This is a big deal. He has never said something like this to the press before in his entire career. I think he's mostly slamming the defense there, with good reason. He brought them back, all they had to do was not have two fucking facemasks in a row (the one went uncalled) and it's a whole different game. Not that the Tomlin doesn't share blame too, as they're up by 4 there instead of 1, if he doesn't try his 2-pt conversion gimmick the whole game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So many were sucking off the Steelers and giving them handjobs at the beginning too like it was no tomorrow :kobe9

As badly as the Bengals looked so far, still 1 game behind first. Pretty laughable. Sad. But still laughable.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They deserved hype. They're their own worst enemy this season. No reason they shouldn't be a top 5 team in the NFL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Or maybe they've been exposed as the one-trick ponies they've always been over the years. After Baltimore ( lol ) takes care of them again as per usual, Bengals are gonna be sitting on top :mark:.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Whoops, forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So they flexed the Patriots/Jets week 12 matchup out and put in Broncos/Chiefs in the primetime slot instead. Good call NFL. Watching the Jets getting slaughtered would've been boring as hell.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798258235270524928
This season just keeps getting better. :mj4


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> Or maybe they've been exposed as the one-trick ponies they've always been over the years. After Baltimore ( lol ) takes care of them again as per usual, Bengals are gonna be sitting on top :mark:.


I hate to be the one to defend Shittsburgh, but how many Super Bowls have the Bengals won in recent history? Also, I'd hardly call a team that has not had a losing season since 2003 a one-trick pony. Cash, put down the pipe and stop smoking that bullshit. 

:bunk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Post-bye week :mark:. Time to put the pedal to the metal :mark:. Let's get it


















WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOODYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Where was Cash after that tie game against us a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797971668786413569
He's another one who I don't recall ever bashing his teammates :lol Yeah it's getting ugly after that game. The most absurd stat of all is Elliot averaging 3.9 YPC BEFORE contact Sunday. That's how bad this front seven played.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Where was Cash after that tie game against us a couple weeks ago?


You're expecting accountability from Cash? :con1 You might be waiting a while.

Seems like he only shows up here to over-confidently make predictions before a Cincy game, gloat after a Cincy win, or poke fun at me after the Browns lose. If the Bengals tie or lose, he conveniently disappears. You'll sooner see a snake playing the bongos before you see Cash eat a slice of humble pie and take an L.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> You're expecting accountability from Cash? :con1 You might be waiting a while.
> 
> Seems like he only shows up here to over-confidently make predictions before a Cincy game, gloat after a Cincy win, or poke fun at me after the Browns lose. If the Bengals tie or lose, he conveniently disappears. You'll sooner see a snake playing the bongos before you see Cash eat a slice of humble pie and take an L.


That's eerily accurate. 

Even if I make fun of the Browns I wish they'd get better, just because I think it's a shame that they remain as bad as they do with so many high picks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Browns were looking good 2 years ago, shame they've fallen back into the depths of football hell again.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another pick for Landon Collins. I'm in no way a Giants fan but people should really start taking notice of him. He honestly might be the best safety in the league right now and deserves serious consideration for DPOTY. Was so mad when we missed out on drafting him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cashmere said:


> Or maybe they've been exposed as the one-trick ponies they've always been over the years. After Baltimore ( lol ) takes care of them again as per usual, Bengals are gonna be sitting on top :mark:.





Cashmere said:


> Post-bye week :mark:. Time to put the pedal to the metal :mark:. Let's get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobelol

@Pratchett come get your boy


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen a coach with a dumber looking face than Ben McAdoo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Browns were looking good 2 years ago, shame they've fallen back into the depths of football hell again.


Things usually start to look good for us right before we fire our head coach. Happens every 2 years. :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a coach with a dumber looking face than Ben McAdoo.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Post-bye week :mark:. Time to put the pedal to the metal :mark:. Let's get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right...THIS TEAM IS ABSOLUTE TRASH


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Yeah right...THIS TEAM IS ABSOLUTE TRASH[/QUOT
> 
> :jet5 they lost too
> 
> P.S. loving the sportsscenter doc on Dak Prescott.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

With the talent they have on their roster, Cincinnati's record is an embarrassment. They should have lost to Washington, and were lucky to beat us in Week 1 too...

Lucky for them that the AFC North is so poor this year.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Blair Walsh has been cut from the Vikings! FINALLY! yes! Yes! YES!!!

- Vic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> Tomlin has only himself to blame. He has created a monster of an undisciplined team, in large part, with the way he has treated, arguably, his best player, Antonio Brown. He has allowed Brown to take silly, unnecessary celebration penalties even if he knows they hurt the team. He has turned defiant when asked about it, citing Brown’s fabulous ability and amazing work ethic. “What do you want me to do? Not play him?”
> 
> Brown has gotten away with more than just celebration penalties this season. He often runs the wrong patterns. He jogged back to the line of scrimmage in the Miami game when the offense was trying to run its 2-minute offense, presumably because he wasn’t happy with the number of throws coming his way. He gave up at the end of the Dallas game, running out of bounds at the Cowboys’ 20 as time ran out instead of getting to the middle of the field and trying to find a miracle with a series of laterals, presumably to keep his stats padded.


That's from a Ron Cook column regarding Sunday's loss. I wonder if there's anything to this. You always overanalyze things like non-hustle plays when you're losing games. Just like when you're winning nobody can shut up about things like "I love their chemistry! They're having so much fun out there!".

The only thing I took notice of was the way AB ran out of bounds to end the game. I don't recall ever seeing a player do that on a final play when his team could technically still win the game with lateral magic. That was like admitting they lost and he wasn't even going to try letting anyone else run that in.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Jared Goff era begins against Miami on Sunday...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seahawks have released Christine Michael in the wake of Thomas Rawls returning.

Cam Heyward is out the rest of the season with a pec injury. Not looking good at all for that Pitt defense.



Vic Capri said:


> Blair Walsh has been cut from the Vikings! FINALLY! yes! Yes! YES!!!
> 
> - Vic


This was WAY overdue, good god. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually glad Heyward is out for the year, because now it's forcing them to sink or swim with coaching and depth pieces, so we'll see just how good that staff and front office really is here. Their schedule is easy enough to where they could go like 6-1 or 5-2 the rest of the way if they play like they can.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798258235270524928
> This season just keeps getting better. :mj4


*I hope Stephen A accuses him of smoking weed for shits and giggles.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

LUCK said:


> :kobelol
> 
> 
> @Pratchett come get your boy


He's a grown ass man that can take care of his own business.

Don't drag me into this. :justsayin


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.nfl.com/labs/rr/halloffame/2017

You can vote for the next Hall of Fame class online. You have to choose 25 names out of a list of 94, which is pretty damn difficult. I went back and forth on quite a few people but decided to settle with this list. I tried to cut down on the coaches I voted for and also looked at guys who have been waiting longer than others.

Shaun Alexander
Eric Allen
Isaac Bruce
LeRoy Butler
Bill Cowher
Roger Craig (I'm pretty surprised he's not in already)
Terrell Davis
Brian Dawkins
Alan Faneca (He might be the most deserving guy on here as far credentials go)
Rodney Harrison
Mike Holmgren
Torry Holt
Joe Jacoby (Put him in!!!)
Ty Law
John Lynch
Kevin Mawae
Willie McGinest
Brian Mitchell (Total bias on this one, but he's still an all time great)
Nate Newton
Terrell Owens
Dan Reeves
Simeon Rice
Rod Smith
Ladainian Tomlinson
Everson Walls
Kurt Warner (Other than Jacoby, this is absolutely the one guy I wanna see get in)

Wasn't easy, that's for sure. Guys like Nate Newton and Darren Sharper are deserving but likely won't get in because of their off-the-field issues. Jason Taylor, Leslie O'Neal, and Zach Thomas are all deserving but will be hurt by their lack of playoff experience. Hopefully the QBs don't get inflated on this list due to exposure and name value, because really a lot of them aren't HOF worthy. I have no idea how Bob Sanders made it this far either.  Hines Ward and Joey Porter are worthy but fuck those guys. No chance I'm voting for them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a classy press conference by Tony Romo :clap


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers claim Christine Michael off waivers. I wonder what the over/under is at for how long he's on the roster. 2.5 weeks? :hmm:

I felt bad for Tony Romo after watching his press conference, he's always come across so likable. Much respect to him with the way he has handled this situation with class and professionalism.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pretty easy decision for Romo tbh. He gets to be the highest paid backup in history the rest of the year.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Corey said:


> http://www.nfl.com/labs/rr/halloffame/2017
> 
> You can vote for the next Hall of Fame class online. You have to choose 25 names out of a list of 94, which is pretty damn difficult. I went back and forth on quite a few people but decided to settle with this list. I tried to cut down on the coaches I voted for and also looked at guys who have been waiting longer than others.
> 
> ...





TO was obviously politics but how the heck was Warner not first ballad? Albeit stacked weapons his prime absolutely ranks among the greatest stretches especially time/rule adjusted seeing how GSOT was pre 04, let alone the 2010s. A playoff machine in general not to mention THE GUY HAS THE EVERY TOP 3 GAME TOTAL IN SB YARDS THROWN, has a SB ringand did his part to get two, doesn't just have the sick prime but also has the resurgence with Cards/Fitz. Good guy. 

Does it really hurt Warner that badly not to have a 12 plus year killer run and that down period where Eli Manning took his job? I think that is more than negated by Warner's positives.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I know the lions are in first place but I'm not getting sucked in. Nopenopenope


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> TO was obviously politics but how the heck was Warner not first ballad? Albeit stacked weapons his prime absolutely ranks among the greatest stretches especially time/rule adjusted seeing how GSOT was pre 04, let alone the 2010s. A playoff machine in general not to mention THE GUY HAS THE EVERY TOP 3 GAME TOTAL IN SB YARDS THROWN, has a SB ringand did his part to get two, doesn't just have the sick prime but also has the resurgence with Cards/Fitz. Good guy.
> 
> Does it really hurt Warner that badly not to have a 12 plus year killer run and that down period where Eli Manning took his job? I think that is more than negated by Warner's positives.


Warner has made the semifinalist list and I sincerely hope he gets in. Such an incredible postseason career and a great comeback story in Arizona.

The list is down to 25 and you can now vote for 15: http://www.nfl.com/labs/rr/halloffame/2017

JACOBY! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Stax Classic can I trust your Vikings defense anymore? They've been piss poor for me the last few weeks and I know they've got a good matchup against the Cards this week, but maaaaaaan I'm liking that Giants defense against the Bears without Jeffery and with Cutler.  I was actually close to dropping the Vikes for Miami but decided against it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, offense can't keep them off the field long enough. I was done with this season when we were 3-0. The end was clear.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

atleast Kyle Rudolph has been a good TE for me fantasy wise. wouldn't touch anyone else on that Vikings team tho

hopefully we unleash Dion Lewis in some form vs the 49'ers


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm on Team Romo. That Dallas offense was pretty much made for him. I think he deserves another shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sunday's game should be good. The Cowboys have never beaten the Ravens in franchise history, and it's going to be a battle between the best offensive line in the business, vs. the best defense in the business. Don't let that 5-4 record fool you. All of the Ravens' games have been close and could've gone either way. The Jerry Jones/Romo/Dak love triangle will also continue. Regardless of what Romo said in his press conference, Jerry Jones is still looking for another reason to put him back into the game. He's got 108 million reasons as is.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

regardless of how well Dak has played, Romo is still the better QB, he'll have another chance at some stage I'm sure, depends on what's its due to however, Dak could drop in form, get injured, get suspended etc


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dak is the better QB and I see him as the future of the Cowboys offense.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Let the tanking continue.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*2 UN-TIMED DOWNS AT THE END OF THE FIRST HALF!!!! WE HAD A CHANCE TO LEAVE IT A ONE POSSESSION GAME AND WE BLEW IT WITH 2 PENALTIES!!!!!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME???!!!!!*

If I were Pittsburgh, I'd get a touchdown and 2-point conversion too. Another lovely week being a Browns fan.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn good first half in Dallas. Baltimore is playing like a division leader so I hope they can keep it up.

EDIT: And a congratulations to Steve Smith for getting catch number 1,000 right there. Much like Boldin, one of the most underappreciated WRs in recent memory.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is *EASILY* our worst season since returning to the league in 1999.

0-11.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Giants defense once again seals a win late in the game. Guess who got the INT? That's right, it' Landon Collins again. DPOTY and I'm a Redskins fan.

Bengals lost again and AJ Green was carted out with an injury. We'll probably never hear from Cash again this season.

I should've started the Vikings defense. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.
> 
> Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.





RetepAdam. said:


> There's a pretty decent chance this one's gonna resurface over the course of the season. :lol


Like right now.:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cashmere said:


> To be honest :lol... I don't see anyone on our schedule that would give us a hard time besides the Steelers ( dirty play, ast. coaches, and refs ). It's highly difficult combating the zebras and them ****, but they should be good to go.
> 
> Question marks at WR and CB depth. Other than that, I see no problems whatsoever. No reason why we can finally make a deep run. Don't really give a fuck about narratives. Just gonna enjoy watching us win football games like we've been doing.





Cashmere said:


> I wonder how many points the Bengals are gonna beat the Jets by :mark:. I predict another 49-9 ass whooping :mark:. J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS! :mark:.





Cashmere said:


> I think you're mistaken again. We don't need to take out opposing players and rely on the 12th man to get an edge. We actually have talent on our team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cashmere said:


> Lol at Baltimore being a tough game ( who should've gotten blown out by the Browns last week if the Browns didn't Brown ) but not the Bengals. And the Seahawks have looked terrible, but okay.





Cashmere said:


> Uzomah is so fucking bad. Eifert should be ready to go against the Cowboys next week. Thank God. Not like we need him to beat the Cowboys ( if it was up to me, have him take one more week off to prepare for the Patriots game ), but it'll be awesome to have him back.
> 
> Burfict looks even more amazing. Not sure if it's anyone whose gonna score over 20 points against us again. And fucking 'lol' at Tannehill.





Cashmere said:


> Wake up and watch the AFC South to see who stinks the most. What a way to kickoff a Sunday morning. I'd rather go to Church.





Cashmere said:


> Dalton is gonna carve up Dallas so bad





Cashmere said:


> Thoughts on your favorite running back JEREMY HILL :mark:.
> 
> And Dalton is having an even bigger breakout than last year with less support. He's a terrible QB though. But of course. Lol!





Cashmere said:


> So are you implying that we might actually lose to the Redskins!? lol.





Cashmere said:


> So many were sucking off the Steelers and giving them handjobs at the beginning too like it was no tomorrow :kobe9
> 
> As badly as the Bengals looked so far, still 1 game behind first. Pretty laughable. Sad. But still laughable.





Cashmere said:


> Or maybe they've been exposed as the one-trick ponies they've always been over the years. After Baltimore ( lol ) takes care of them again as per usual, Bengals are gonna be sitting on top :mark:.



Talk more shit than everyone else in the thread combined and act like no team is a challenge for the Bungals brehs. :kobelol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I see y'all motherfuckers were ready to troll Cash after today's game!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We're so fucking good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE COWBOYS ARE 9-1 AND DAK KEEPS HIS JOB FOR ANOTHER WEEK :yay :YES :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

@MrMister :mark: :dak Anyone talking about a QB controversy can STFU already. The legend is here. It's real. It's damn real. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So many injuries this year for the Bears.









Granted, I don't think they would've been a playoff team even if they were healthy, but the injuries haven been STAGGERING this year. Helps with the tanking though, so there's that. Bears going 3-13 with their only other win being at home against the Packers would work for me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We've now broken the record for the most missed PATs in a day. :done


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Dak might need to be in serious consideration for MVP at this point. Never mind the fact that he's a rookie, but a 21-2 TD/INT ratio to go with the best record in the league is pretty incredible.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Corey said:


> Dak might need to be in serious consideration for MVP at this point. Never mind the fact that he's a rookie, but a 21-2 TD/INT ratio to go with the best record in the league is pretty incredible.


They're not going to give him strong consideration, since his supporting cast is so good and he can be mostly a game-manager. Not that anything he's done isn't impressive. It's very similar to Ben's rookie year, where you can technically call him a game manager but the plays he makes are BIG plays, it isn't like he's just standing there letting the running game do everything and then checking down every pass play or something. But Zeke and that line being so damn good is going to eliminate any chance he has for MVP.

Protecting the ball as well as he's protected the ball isn't easy for any QB, in any role or situation to their team.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Niners aren't looking too shabby today. Hoping they pull off the upset so my Brownies can move one step closer to clinching the #1 draft pick.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ugh I had to throw up the White Flag on the Eagles even though they are only down 9 points, that Ertz TD that had to come back made me want to break some shit. Agholor I think the Penalty it was on, and boom dude drops another pass with no one on him. Cut this bastard after this season please.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Russell Wilson with the TD catch. :wow


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Niners had a chance, but the Brady train can't be stopped. (Those offside penalties didn't help 'em either.)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A.J. Green torn his hamstring you fucking retards.

Stop quoting me about this shit sport.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Please, put Jamison Crowder in the Pro Bowl.

Thank you.

EDIT: Norman's knack for the ball FINALLY fucking pays off with a turnover!

EDIT x2: Fat Rob EATIN on this supposedly great Green Bay run d!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

After watching The Eagles/Seahawks game over again, this team really need a leader like Brian Dawkins once was to hold a team meeting with the whole team. If I had to choose a player to do it, Malcolm Jenkins would be a great pick. Everyone on the teams seems to be pressing, and when they down on the scoreboard early they fall apart. That play where Ertz scored and they Penalty stopped the TD took all of the air from the team I could see it in their eyes. We play the Packers next Monday Night, they are going to be angry as fuck wanting to end the Eagles undefeated Home streak this season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> Stop quoting me about this shit sport.


If you can't stand the heat...

:draper2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Thursdays gonna be crazy for me personally.

Redskins vs Cowboys, holy shit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This gif man :lmao. What is wrong with the Packers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800530099539968001


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was weird seeing Wash kick GB's ass. Washington hasn't been better than Green Bay since like 1991 lol. 

I think the Skins are kinda legit. They might be better than the Giants and gave Dallas a tough close game earlier in the season. If Cousins has time, which he will most likely, the Skins could beat Dallas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Packers gonna be joining the Bears on the couch watching the playoffs this year it seems. Misery loves company. What's funny is that they're not really that different from the 2011 team, difference now is Rodgers isn't amazing like he once was and can't carry them anymore. Would still take him over Cutler though easily.

Thanksgiving games look good. Every game has playoff implications. Should be fun.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rodgers is still playing like Rodgers, but GB's defense is shit. Giving up 30 to 40 points each game and they've still got to face the Eagles, Seahawks, and Lions? Rebuilding that defense should be priority #1 for them this off-season.

The Skins are good, but the Packers D made them look better than they actually are. Dallas will beat them in another close game on Turkey Day. In other news...

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000743793/article/joe-thomas-vents-at-browns-management



Joe Thomas on the Browns front office said:


> "You've got to lie in the bed that you've made," he said, via The Chronicle Telegram. "We lost a couple really good players, I think the best at their position. But that was our strategy in the offseason. That's what we decided to do.
> 
> "The guys that are making the personnel decisions, they're the experts on that, so they're the ones that have to make those decisions and look at those decisions when they're made."


Someone's *FINALLY* saying what needs to be said. :YES Fuck you very much, front office.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Thursdays gonna be crazy for me personally.
> 
> Redskins vs Cowboys, holy shit


Yes it will be. Skins could pull off a upset victory. Expecting a 30-27 score kinda outcome.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to get excited and think this loss is one step closer to firing McCarthy, Capers, and Ted Thompson, but part of me thinks nothing will change.



Iron Man said:


> This gif man :lmao. What is wrong with the Packers.


That gif is a perfect summery of the Packers' season. :lmao



The Absolute said:


> Rodgers is still playing like Rodgers, but GB's defense is shit. Giving up 30 to 40 points each game and they've still got to face the Eagles, Seahawks, and Lions? *Rebuilding that defense should be priority #1 for them this off-season.*
> 
> The Skins are good, but the Packers D made them look better than they actually are. Dallas will beat them in another close game on Turkey Day.


Of the last four drafts 53% of their draft picks have been used on defensive players. In 2012 alone they use six out of eight picks to try and fix the defense. 2015, 3 of their first 4 picks were used on defense. This clearly illustrates that as long as the coaching staff remains unchanged there will be no improvement. Dom Capers should have been fired years ago, yet he still remains because McCarthy is loyal to a fault when it comes to his coaching staff.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cutler injured again, it's officially Matt Barkley time.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that should of been a touchdown:goldberg2 


fucking refs fucking over the texans


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock Osweiler is like the most boring football player I've ever seen.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

yeah i was pretty shocked to see they won thought the pats would take the dub


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy fuck these refs are really out to screw over the Texans. Those were two back-to-back HORRIBLE spots.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i bitch about the refs all the time but this wow just wow houston really got screwed 3 times


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

And this is why NFL ratings are down.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

what makes this more sickening is espn praising the raiders "good teams find a way to win" crap yea if the refs are fucking helping you

The Mexico city screw job


:MAD:MAD:MAD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:done at this stat:

http://www.steelersdepot.com/2016/11/roethlisberger-takes-owning-cleveland-absurd-level/

Roethlisberger is tied for the most wins at Cleveland stadium for any quarterback, including Browns quarterbacks. Insane.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If anything, Raiders had to battle the refs vs Bucs, so it's about time to see the NFL make amends and toss the screw job on someone else. (lol)

but screw it MEXICO NOW HAS VALUE b/c RAIDERS WIN

fuck you Chiefs :cozy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> If you can't stand the heat...
> 
> :draper2


See... I can understand why others would be coming after me after loss because of the sore butts in the past, but I haven't done anything to you and I expected better from you. But I see this E-Clique has gotten to you :kobe

Giovani Bernard torned his ACL too, but who cares right? How does it feel knowing two of our best players might not play again but we're still be better than the Browns. Absolutely fucking pathetic.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> See... I can understand why others would be coming after me after loss because of the sore butts in the past, but I haven't done anything to you and I expected better from you. But I see this E-Clique has gotten to you :kobe
> *
> Giovani Bernard torned his ACL too, but who cares right? How does it feel knowing two of our best players might not play again but we're still be better than the Browns. Absolutely fucking pathetic.*





> I think you're mistaken again. We don't need to take out opposing players and rely on the 12th man to get an edge. We actually have talent on our team.


Thought you have "talent" on your team? Two players down and excuses out the ass? 

Learn how to be a normal fan instead of an arrogant loudmouth and maybe people won't poke fun at the stupid shit you post about the Bengals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> Thought you have "talent" on your team? Two players down and excuses out the ass?


I see you don't know who AJ Green and Giovani Bernard are... But carry on ( if you want or not ). Don't really give a fuck what you do.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> I see you don't know who AJ Green and Giovani Bernard are... But carry on ( if you want or not ). Don't really give a fuck what you do.


Statistically, Bernard isn't even the best RB on your team, as a matter of fact he's been pretty mediocre this year all together. Why should losing him hurt? AJ Green is great, yet he's not the QB, nor does he play defense. QB > WR. As long as your QB is healthy you should be able to win games with trash at WR like other QBs in the division are doing. If your defense is good, it's keeping you in games regardless of who's out on offense, and your star QB should be able to find ways to win.

But no. Run your mouth about depth and talent, then cry and make excuses when two players go down, one of whom is irrelevant to the big picture, and that's why you're losing. You were a shit team BEFORE they got hurt and you're a shit team now. Go cry more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^Big Ben does not have trash at WR, I don't think he ever has lel.


Bernard is a backup running back and you guys lost plenty of games with AJ Green. Your team is trash and so is your QB. People are throwing shit your way because of all the shit you talk, not because any of us have "sore butts". You bring this shit on yourself with the very fucking quotes everyone is posting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> I see you don't know who AJ Green and Giovani Bernard are... But carry on ( if you want or not ). Don't really give a fuck what you do.


Your picking and choosing what to respond to is really cute. Quote half his post while conveniently skipping the ACTUAL MAIN POINT OF HIS POST. 

Instead of being all salty calling people retards (classy as fuck by the way, go ahead and see what happens next time you call people that in this section), why don't you eat a big slice of humble pie and remember this next time you run your mouth repeatedly?

EDIT: Can't believe I just wasted my 30,000th post on Cash :done


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LUCK said:


> ^Big Ben does not have trash at WR, I don't think he ever has lel.
> 
> 
> Bernard is a backup running back and you guys lost plenty of games with AJ Green. Your team is trash and so is your QB. People are throwing shit your way because of all the shit you talk, not because any of us have "sore butts". You bring this shit on yourself with the very fucking quotes everyone is posting.


He has AB this year, who's double/triple teamed most of every game. His other passing options are Jesse James at TE, who's really just a red zone guy. And his number 2 and beyond are Sammy Coates/Eli Rodgers/Cobi Hamilton dropping everything thrown their way. That's trash.

If you wanted to talk "ever", Ben's lost his number 1 WR to FA or trades probably more often than any other top QB of his era. Plax left, Holmes traded, Hines retired, Wallace left, Sanders left, never stopped him from making a new WR core out of whoever was left. None of whom were first round picks or anything. You think all of these Pittsburgh WR's are just that good? It's Ben.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Godway said:


> He has AB this year, who's double/triple teamed most of every game. His other passing options are Jesse James at TE, who's really just a red zone guy. And his number 2 and beyond are Sammy Coates/Eli Rodgers/Cobi Hamilton dropping everything thrown their way. That's trash.
> 
> If you wanted to talk "ever", Ben's lost his number 1 WR to FA or trades probably more often than any other top QB of his era. Plax left, Holmes traded, Hines retired, Wallace left, Sanders left, never stopped him from making a new WR core out of whoever was left. None of whom were first round picks or anything. You think all of these Pittsburgh WR's are just that good? It's Ben.


A lot of the players that left were great at their other locations and it's not just the fact that Ben is good that is making them better, the fact other WRs are also doing good on the team helps them out.

Having a top 2 or 3 WR in the NFL is huge, not really sure you can call your receiving options trash when you have AB regardless of who you have at other places because other teams don't even have that much. Not to mention Bell is one of the best receiving RBs in the league.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LUCK said:


> A lot of the players that left were great at their other locations and it's not just the fact that Ben is good that is making them better, the fact other WRs are also doing good on the team helps them out.
> 
> Having a top 2 or 3 WR in the NFL is huge, not really sure you can call your receiving options trash when you have AB regardless of who you have at other places because other teams don't even have that much. Not to mention Bell is one of the best receiving RBs in the league.


Aside from Plax, who Ben only got to play his rookie year with, and he was out for a portion of it too, not really. Sanders had a GREAT year with Peyton, then another good one, and is now average again without him, which is exactly what I'm talking about. Holmes was trash, Randle El fell off the face of the planet, Wallace was a FA bust, Nate Washington ended up being pretty good (for what he is) but it was a different offense when he played here and less passing, so being a number 3 wasn't going to get you great stats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I think your opinion is pretty biased seeing as you think Sanders is having some terrible season when he's probably one game away from passing his highest totals he got on the Steelers. If anything he was poorly used with the Steelers and broke out after leaving.

Wallace is also having a good year, although he was pretty bad after leaving. His QBs weren't all that great either though, tbf.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> See... I can understand why others would be coming after me after loss because of the sore butts in the past, but I haven't done anything to you and I expected better from you. But I see this E-Clique has gotten to you :kobe
> 
> Giovani Bernard torned his ACL too, but who cares right? How does it feel knowing two of our best players might not play again but we're still be better than the Browns. Absolutely fucking pathetic.


Ahem:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2076873-hey-cash-can-we-talk-second.html

Also, fucking duh you're better than the Browns. When a team is 0-11, *EVERYONE* is better than them. That's not much of a consolation prize when all you can say is _"at least we're better than the worst team in football."_ I've already come to terms with Cleveland's abysmal season and time & time again this season, I have admitted defeat when things haven't worked out for them. Meanwhile, you show up before every fucking season/game and talk so much shit about Cincy, then disappear after they lose. Pride comes before the fall, my friend.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LUCK said:


> I think your opinion is pretty biased seeing as you think Sanders is having some terrible season when he's probably one game away from passing his highest totals he got on the Steelers. If anything he was poorly used with the Steelers and broke out after leaving.
> 
> Wallace is also having a good year, although he was pretty bad after leaving. His QBs weren't all that great either though, tbf.


Sanders was a project coming out, he wasn't a number 1 or 2 here. I think it was his last season where they tried giving him a larger role to keep him, but his work ethic sucked, attitude sucked, and he kept dropping big passes. I just mentioned him because he was one of the WRs to leave here early, who the public considers a pretty good WR, yet Ben still had no issues whatsoever replacing his production with next guy up. 

And he's doing it all over again now. Brown is Brown, true. Wheaton is a bust at this point. Coates is a kind of/sort of deep threat who drops more often than he catches a big play. Bryant would rather smoke weed than play football. So now he's making semi-respectable WR's out of practice squad guys who can't win one on ones with average DBs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm loving all of the heavily offensive teams this season. The Patriots, Cowboys, and Raiders are the most fun to watch. The Raiders' O-line rivals that of the Cowboys. I'm excited for the Cowboys/Redskins match on Thanksgiving too. I'll be watching it while eating BEANS, GREENS, POTATOES, TOMATOES, YOU NAAAAAAAAAAAAME IT! *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanksgiving triple header incoming :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: :mark: *ALMOST TIME FOR SOME TURKEY DAY FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

After some Turkey and Chocolate Cake I'm ready for some Football. Bradford must be one of the top QB that has his passes tipped all the time. The way he throws his ball is so low, I saw it all the time with the Eagles and it just keeps carrying over.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Vikings offense. :booklel

Great game. Hope the other 2 are as awesome as that one.

EDIT: CBS, you savage.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah it was a snoozefest, Stafford looked great early in the game and he coasted with their Defense keeping them in the game. I'm not shocked to see how the game ended because it's Bradford he's a Turnover machine at times. Slay with the Interception, this Lions team even with their weak performance today, are finding ways to win impressive. I would say though use Riddick more please, dude is one of the dangerous players in the league. Run him 20 plus a game, and get that man 10 catches a game and see him work.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Riddick isn't someone that should be getting 20 carries in a game like ever. Once Abdullah comes back he'll go back to being the receiving back.

Hopefully they don't fuck this lead up now. Would be great to finally see a home playoff game.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

How do you know if a player can get extra carries unless they actually do it though lol. Riddick to me is more dangerous a player than Abdullah. As for the Cowboys/Skins game the Skins are really burying themselves with two missed FGs. It should be 9-17, but shit happens.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems fitting in a year where Cleveland ended their long championship drought and the Cubs won a World Series that the Lions might win the NFC North. What a wild year for sports.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Why are their doing Musical performances with a bunch of C level talent at Halftime? Can we get please performing are actually known in all walks of the world and not a small area.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Seems fitting in a year where Cleveland ended their long championship drought and the Cubs won a World Series that the Lions might win the NFC North. What a wild year for sports.


Lions will probably choke in the playoffs and things will go back to normal.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Eric Church ugh. Old Country Music>Modern Day


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Anyone out there able to stop our offense?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Even as a Giants fan I can appreciate a good Dez Bryant promo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Norman is such a stroppy little prima donna, well played Dez. hope he lives up to his tweet and posts vids of Norman being exposed all week :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

You know what's crazy? Kirk Cousins might honestly the best Redskins Quarterback I've witnessed in my lifetime... and I'm 24. :lol Not sure if that's a testament to how well he's been playing the last calendar year or so or how bad the rest of our QBs have been for the last couple decades. Likely a mix of both but he's gonna get one FAT ASS contract in the offseason. Monster numbers.

Didn't get to watch the game too closely because I was at work, but I'm just happy we didn't get blown out or embarrassed. Frankly could've won too if we didn't have to settle for so many field goal attempts in the red zone or if Hopkins didn't inexplicably miss two of them on the day. He's been so good for us when so many other kickers in the league have been shit so I really can't complain too much.

How about Jordan fucking Reed too? My god the man can't be covered.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Redskins run D was awful, Zeke gashed them. Rob Kelley is gonna cost me another fantasy win with that trash score :mj2

thought all things considered, Tolzein played alright for the Colts today. not great but not as bad as expected


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Callin Cousins getting franchised tagged again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*My uncle jokingly said "Dez is about to get the hammer out the trunk" when this happened :lmao*

http://www.sbnation.com/2016/11/24/13744666/josh-norman-dez-bryant-thanksgiving-unload-clip


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

First off :dak :garrett2 :zeke

Dez and Josh are morons :dez

Skins still seem legit to me. I'm not sure Dallas would beat them a third time if both teams are fortunate enough to make the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> First off :dak :garrett2 :zeke
> 
> *Dez and Josh are morons *:dez
> 
> Skins still seem legit to me. I'm not sure Dallas would beat them a third time if both teams are fortunate enough to make the playoffs.


Nah, it was fun. I don't care what stupid shit they to each other when the matchup is that intense(and as long as they're not delivering flying headbutts like OBJ).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're morons regardless if it was fun. They aren't doing this for entertainment. They aren't trolling. They are legitimately morons.


Maybe Dez can bait Josh into some penalties next game:hmm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I like it. I think one of the reasons I'm finding football boring this year is no legit rivalries.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Cowboys carrying the NFL ratings truly Americas team. Been part of 4/5 of the nfls 5 top rated games.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I doubt Redskins can even get one of the wildcard spots at this point. Giants are in a good spot. Packers can always make a run.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Giants bout to get a free win today and keep a lock on the #1 wild cart spot.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never wanted Miami to win a game so bad in my entire life!

- Vic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nugent has to be involved in some type of point shaving scheme. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

AryaDark said:


> *Nugent has to be involved in some type of point shaving scheme. *


:lol I was just thinking he's gonna be the next kicker to lose his job after all these missed PATs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Daniel McCullers got fined for this.


I've been doing dueling "Lets go Bengals/Bengals suck" chants in my head for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dalton, you fucking jobber.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

It's gonna be a shame if Drew Brees gets robbed of winning OPOTY because the Saints don't make the playoffs or finish around the .500 mark. He's turning back the clock 5 or 6 years with some of the best football he's ever played this year.

Also, I think it's a very real possibility that Miami gets into the playoffs instead of the Chiefs. KC has a brutal schedule the rest of the way, starting tonight.

The AFC South is COMPLETELY wide open again. Let's go Titans!

What in the fuck was the end of that Ravens/Bengals game? :lol That was genius!

EDIT: And a shout out to the Giants defense for murdering Cleveland today. Got me some big points! Josh McCown has been putrid.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

0-12.

We better lose the rest of the way. I swear to Christ, if we win one single fucking game and blow our chances at the #1 pick, I will tear Hue Jackson a brand spanking new asshole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cashmere said:


> Lol at Baltimore being a tough game ( who should've gotten blown out by the Browns last week if the Browns didn't Brown ) but not the Bengals. And the Seahawks have looked terrible, but okay.


too tough for the bungals.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

why the fuck is Gus Bradley still our head coach? Kahn why Kahn pls do something.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

LUCK said:


> too tough for the bungals.


:booklel

I guess this Cash trolling is gonna be a weekly thing.

Bengals ending the season at the #3 spot in the division.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Refs are really letting WR/DB play a lot more this year. It's nice to see. But it's eventually going to blow up in their faces when the inconsistency/favoritism starts back up again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> 0-12.
> 
> We better lose the rest of the way. I swear to Christ, if we win one single fucking game and blow our chances at the #1 pick, I will tear Hue Jackson a brand spanking new asshole.


You'll probably beat the Bengals next week tbh. Oh that'll be fun.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> You'll probably beat the Bengals next week tbh. Oh that'll be fun.












I swear to Jesus Christ on a burnt piece of toast, they better not try any cute shit and pull off a victory. Even *ONE SINGLE WIN* would mean giving up the #1 pick to the Niners due to their strength of schedule.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@pre)Ghost you probably wish you still had Casey Hayward on the Pack, huh? Just nabbed his league-leading 6th INT today. Been a fantastic pickup for San Diego on a pretty cheap deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> @pre)Ghost you probably wish you still had Casey Hayward on the Pack, huh? Just nabbed his league-leading 6th INT today. Been a fantastic pickup for San Diego on a pretty cheap deal.


Why do you never post in the chatbox about sports? :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LUCK said:


> Why do you never post in the chatbox about sports? :hmm:


I never post about anything in the chatbox, honestly. Too much to keep up with and most responses just get lost in the mess of text. Plus I use too many words.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> @pre)Ghost you probably wish you still had Casey Hayward on the Pack, huh? Just nabbed his league-leading 6th INT today. Been a fantastic pickup for San Diego on a pretty cheap deal.


He’s better off with the Changers and the Packers don’t deserve him. Hayward was typecast as a slot corner during his time with Green Bay. He had six picks in his rookie season, but couldn’t replicate that success due to injuries and decreased playing time. When the Packers let him walk I was fine with it because of the injuries and Damarious Randall had a good rookie season.

I’m happy for him that he is having success outside of Green Bay. I will admit that when I see LaDarius Gunter and Demetri Goodson playing I wonder what the defense would be like if they never let Casey Hayward and Davon House walk.

You have to be ecstatic with how Kirk Cousins has been playing. It definitely looks like he made the right choice by betting on himself. Any concern about him leaving in the offseason for a big contract?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy shit the Jets just pulled off the rare success on two challenges (to earn another) and are leading the Pats! :mark: Pull this upset!



pre)Ghost said:


> You have to be ecstatic with how Kirk Cousins has been playing. It definitely looks like he made the right choice by betting on himself. Any concern about him leaving in the offseason for a big contract?


None at all, at the moment (hope it stays that way ). I think both sides know what they have and what needs to be done, it's just gonna come down to how much $$$ Cousins wants. I'm fully on board with $20 mil a year but I hope he's not greedy enough to want Luck/Brees type money that will end up hindering our chances at paying other people on the team. We're in a pretty good spot this offseason though since Kerrigan, Reed, and Williams already got their big extensions. They'd be crazy to let him walk.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> Holy shit the Jets just pulled off the rare success on two challenges (to earn another) and are leading the Pats! :mark: Pull this upset!
> 
> 
> None at all, at the moment (hope it stays that way ). I think both sides know what they have and what needs to be done, it's just gonna come down to how much $$$ Cousins wants. I'm fully on board with $20 mil a year but I hope he's not greedy enough to want Luck/Brees type money that will end up hindering our chances at paying other people on the team. We're in a pretty good spot this offseason though since Kerrigan, Reed, and Williams already got their big extensions. They'd be crazy to let him walk.


Scot McCloughan seems to be aware that he'll have to pay up, so that should help with negotiations. If Cousins gets tagged again it'll cost the Redskins $23.94 million. Maybe Cousins uses that info to his advantage and tries to get more than $20 mill per year.

It's funny talking about Kirk Cousins getting a big contract and being the solution at qb for the Redskins. Just a few years ago RGIII was the savior of the franchise and people were calling Cousins trade bait. Crazy how things work out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Raiders sitting pretty at 9-2.

:sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't think anyone saw Seattle traveling to Tampa and putting up 5 points. 

Jets blew it in typical Jets fashion. Had the damn thing right there for the taking too.

Newton just got Von Miller'd by Khalil Mack. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RAIDERS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tampa very quietly in this thing. They're only a game back from Atlanta. Don't think we can count the Saints out either. That offense is good enough to get to the playoffs.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Miller and Houston are making those right tackles their bitch tonight. Great game if you love defense.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

a sub .500 team won the Grey Cup today.

I love the CFL, but shit like this makes it hard to defend it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game started out kinda boring but got interesting in a hurry. OT now. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> This game started out kinda boring but got interesting in a hurry. OT now. :mark:


Yeah forreal. This 2nd half has been fucking FANTASTIC


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KC wins a thriller.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ball bounced off the goalpost but still went in. :done


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Jim Neidhart used to play for the Raiders. That explains why Bret Hart was at the game today instead of his hometown Stampeders!

- Vic


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:sodone

How the HELL did that kick go in!? Gary Kubiak, WHAT THE FUCK are you thinking trying that 62 yard field goal??? Trust your defense!!!

One absolute slobber knocker of a game though.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Attempting a 62-yard field goal in sudden death overtime

:heston


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Von Miller and Justin Houston both had 10 tackles and 3 sacks each. :done

Trevor Siemian threw for 368 and 3 TDs. :done

Tyreek Hill with a kick return TD, rushing TD, and a receiving TD. :done

WHAT A FUCKING GAME. :mark: Probably the best of the year for my money.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

That was a great game! Gained a lot of respect for Kubiak watching his post game conference. 

Titans have these two (Chiefs, Broncos) in their next two games. I see two losses in the future, but also I see us closing the season with two wins (Jags, Texans) . 8-8....not bad considering we were the worst team in the NFL last year.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> :booklel
> 
> I guess this Cash trolling is gonna be a weekly thing.
> 
> Bengals ending the season at the #3 spot in the division.


I'm a Bengals fan too :/ really sucks how bad we're doing


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mra22 said:


> I'm a Bengals fan too :/ really sucks how bad we're doing


Count your blessings, bruh. At least y'all won a fucking game this year.

:draper2


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I am rooting for the Browns to get a win, I don't understand why they have not pulled one out. I actually think they have a better team this year. 

On that note...What teams do you actually cheer for who are not "your team"?

I am a Titans fan who owns stock in Packers and hopes the Chiefs do well. I have kind of followed the Skins a little this year, mainly because of @Corey. 

I feel bad for the Browns and usually hope they win, but feel no empathy for any other team, although I certainly have teams I dislike more than others.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> On that note...What teams do you actually cheer for who are not "your team"?
> 
> I am a Titans fan who owns stock in Packers and hopes the Chiefs do well. I have kind of followed the Skins a little this year, mainly because of @Corey.


First off, :mark: SKINS

Secondly, I love that question because it always changes for me on a yearly basis or sometimes on a weekly basis .

Saints (for Brees)
Broncos (I just love that fucking team and how they're built. I truly want them to come out of the AFC)
Ravens (because they're technically my 2nd favorite team based on location)
Titans
Sometimes the Chargers (for Rivers) & Lions (due to being so bad for so long and because of Boldin)

I used to actually root hard for the Packers and loved Rodgers until he shredded us in the playoffs with his stupid hurry up plays to get 12 men on the field called. :lol

EDIT: Actually been rooting for the Dolphins a lot lately because of AJAYI and those throwback uniforms they wear at home that are soooo damn gorgeous. Suh can fuck off though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Greenlawler said:


> I am rooting for the Browns to get a win, I don't understand who they have not pulled one out. I actually think they have a better team this year.
> 
> On that note...What teams do you actually cheer for who are not "your team"?
> 
> ...


Injuries, penalties, poor clock management & play-calling decisions from our head coach, and a few suspect calls from the zebras. We've come close to winning numerous times this season, but defeat is snatched from the jaws of victory because a combination of those things. At this point, I'm rooting on them to lose. A win would cost us the top spot in next year's draft. Mine as well lose out and secure that #1 pick.

When I'm not bitching over the Browns, I like to root for the Cardinals. Bruce Arians used to be our offensive coordinator and at one point, he was in the running for head coach. During his candidacy, he said he wanted to be the coach who finally turned our hard luck franchise around. Obviously, the front office had other plans. I can only dream of what an Arians-led Browns team would look like today. He seems like a stand-up guy and I like seeing former Cleveland players/personnel who truly cared about the Browns succeed elsewhere.

I also like the Seahawks because their home games, with their fervently loud fanbase, are so damn fun to watch. And I think Russell Wilson is arguably the best mobile QB in the league right now.

Titans are looking good so far. Got a shot at the division crown thanks to the wacky & hilarious misadventures of the Houston Texans.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> First off, :mark: SKINS
> 
> Secondly, I love that question because it always changes for me on a yearly basis or sometimes on a weekly basis .
> 
> ...


Ughhhhh. Lol.

Thats where we diverge. I hate the Ravens. They are probably my second least favorite team aside from the Colts because they cost us at least one Super Bowl, maybe two. 

And the Broncos are my third least favorite team, because in spite of the Pats rep they are the team in the NFL who has cheated the most. Look it up. Two of their Super Bowl wins came in seasons where they violated the salary cap. Also John Elway is a punk.

I also actively root against the Texans, Jags (off season champs), Cowboys, 49ers and the Bears.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:lol This is fun. My least favorite teams atm:

Cowboys (obviously, although I hate them considerably less with Dak & Zeke than with Romo)
Patriots (fuck em)
Steelers (grew up hating Hines Ward and James Harrison and can't stand the fanbase around here, although it's not as bad these days)
Seahawks (Richard Sherman is a punk and while Wilson is a great player, he's just one of those guys that annoys the hell outta me. Not to mention these fuckers ALWAYS eliminate us from the playoffs.)

I don't really hate the Eagles or Giants that much. Philly fans are awful but I actually have a lot of respect for the G-Men. You kinda earn that when you beat those Pats in the big game twice.  OBJ I could do without though.

Cash has caused me to start disliking the Bengals too. :lol Burfict being a dirty bastard too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

My bottom 5:

Packers
Vikings
Lions
Steelers
Colts

Couple years ago, I used to really dislike the Chargers too, but I'm pretty neutral to them nowadays.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pats/Saints/Chargers/Cowboys(for all those undeserved primetime games over the years)/Texans

^teams i dislike. I don't cheer for any other teams unless I love one of their players, this is true for pretty much all sports. More about that player being successful than the team itself(such as being wanting Peyton to do well all his years with the Broncos).



Chrome said:


> My bottom 5:
> 
> Packers
> Vikings
> ...


:confused

do you just hate me or something, why in the hell would anyone hate the Colts. :chan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> :confused
> 
> do you just hate me or something, why in the hell would anyone hate the Colts. :chan


Well they did beat the Bears in the Superbowl a decade ago.









Sad thing is that loss annoys me more now than it did when it happened. Reason being is that I figured after it the Bears would get right back to the SB in the following year or 2 because they had a great defense and run game, and maybe Grossman could turn it around. And if he didn't Griese could've came in and did a solid job. Since then, they've missed the playoffs 9 out of 10 seasons. (Including this season.) 

I don't really hate them or any other team on that list, aside from the Packers who I simply dislike, they just annoy me for some reason.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I only have 3 teams at the bottom of my list:

Patriots - Because I'm extremely jealous of their consistent success over the last 16 years.

Ravens - Because they're the old Browns and their fans are classless pricks.

Steelers - My disdain for them has been embedded into my soul and no matter how many times they beat us, they'll always be our most hated rival. So fuck them and those fucking ugly ass, bumblebee, throwback uniforms.

Everyone else is cool though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I only truly dislike NFC East teams. I'm sick of the Patriots, but I respect their greatness.

oh yeah fuck the Packers too:garrett

GB is the only non-NFC East team I dislike.


I actually do hope Dallas and Washington are good for years to come. I never got to witness that rivalry in the 70s and 80s. I did get to see a bit of it in the early 90s, but then Wash fell apart and hasn't really put itself back together until perhaps now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I don't think I hate anyone. I hated the Peyton Manning Colts since they were the softest pussy team ever, and the NFL changed rules to benefit them, and so clearly officiated to try and get them to SB's. But that's about it. It's easy to hate the Pats but I'm more so constantly awestruck by their success, they're just a very well-run organization and it's hard not to respect that. Belichick is a genius.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Patriots are great carnies for sure. 

My bottom 5 is probably (from least awful to most awful):

Chargers - I had a slight affinity for this underdog franchise for most of my life until I moved to LA. Holy fuck were the douchiest people I ever met Chargers fans. I'm pretty sure they get it from Philip Rivers, aka King Douche. 

Eagles - Garbage, entitled fanbase mirrored by an equally disgusting organization that paid an irredeemable degenerate like Michael Vick millions of dollars after he ran a dog-fighting operation. Fuck the Eagles, seriously.

Raiders - Dirt worst fans, garbage city, horrible culture as a franchise, just really the AIDs virus manifested as a sports franchise. I immediately think less of anyone who says they are a Raider fan. They would be higher on this list if they ever won anything. I reject any attempt to normalize supporting the Raiders just because they've sucked for a really long time. They deserve it. 

Steelers - East coast Raiders but more successful. Literally had the referees on their payroll for nearly a decade until the Patriots monopolized the officials the way Madden monopolized football video games in 2006. 

Giants - This team doesn't deserve its name. People always talk about how offensive the Washington Redskins name is and how it needs to be changed but personally I think this one is more offensive and more deserving of an immediate name change. I wake up every day triggered that this terrible franchise shares a name with the best sports franchise in the history of the universe, the SAN FRANCISCO BASEBALL GIANTS. @DesolationRow 

The 49ers were on this list in the 90s but I'm pretty sure they aren't around anymore. Redskins and Bengals just missed the cut.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark



CamillePunk said:


> The Patriots are great carnies for sure.
> 
> My bottom 5 is probably (from least awful to most awful):
> 
> ...


The New York Giants do indeed trigger me as well, *Camille*. Never mind the actual history of the now-San Francisco GIANTS being New York GIANTS long ago, predating the New York Football Giants! What matters is my feelings! That's what my sociology professor told me, 'fter all!

*Camille* with the mention on one hand and the dismissal of the 49ers as a still-existing entity on the other. :mj2 Savage.

:kaep talks up Fidel Castro, Castro dies, :kaep continues talking him up as the team goes to _Miami, Florida_, where :kaep is predictably booed like he's Hitler + Stalin + bin Laden + _Empire Strikes Back_ Darth Vader... Kiko Alonso, who had bad blood with :kaep because Alonso is the son of a Cuban immigrant who detested Castro, stops :kaep from reaching the endzone as regulation expires. Are you telling me this wasn't booked? C'mon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802942761364168704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803012257651134465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803024886356725760
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...lonso-colin-kaepernick-fidel-castro/94549882/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Godway said:


> I don't think I hate anyone. I hated the Peyton Manning Colts since they were the softest pussy team ever, and the NFL changed rules to benefit them,* and so clearly officiated to try and get them to SB's. * But that's about it. It's easy to hate the Pats but I'm more so constantly awestruck by their success, they're just a very well-run organization and it's hard not to respect that. Belichick is a genius.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


most whack thing i've read all day and it comes from a steelers fan of all people.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As a Bears fan...I hate all other NFC North teams. If the Vikings, Packers, and/or Lions played a band of space aliens with the survival of the human race on the line, I'm cheering for extinction. 

Other team I hate...the Cowboys...the arrogance of many of their fans especially. 



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I caught shit from my Fantasy League commissioner (who I was playing this week). I am 6-5 going into this week and in 4th place in the league overall (top 4 make the playoffs...we don't have a consolation bracket). I picked up Kaepernick off the waiver wire and started him this week. He netted me 43 Fantasy points in our NFL.com league. The commish was ranting about how shitty it was that I started such a disgrace. My son and some of the other folks in our league told him to stick it. I told him that I'm patriotic and love 'Murrica, but damn it...I can't miss the playoffs. 

Of course, it's all in vain if Starks of GB doesn't get me 10 points tonight as I'm still down by 9.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

As a sports fan, 19 years of engaging in the online community dating back to the America Online days (really showing my age here smh), I've learned to hate almost every team by virtue of interacting with their fanbases. That includes even my own teams. So many sports teams that I used to hate back in the '90s because they kept beating my favs (Cleveland Indians) or I was put off by their personalities and success (Dallas Cowboys). But then teams I didn't give a crap about I started hating because their fans were annoying the hell out of me (think Detroit Pistons during their Ben Wallace days). Then the Pistons stopped being good and I stopped getting annoyed by their fans. I liked it better when it was only the players/coaches/owners that drew my ire, and I was blissfully ignorant of the fans. To think I used to want to see the Buffalo Bills win the Super Bowl. But ever since I saw how Bills fans could be, and especially what they have to say about my team (I'm a lifelong Pats fan, went from casual to hardcore since about 1994), screw 'em.

Now for the five NFL teams that trigger me the most. I'm going to exclude the AFC East rivals since those are obvious and it's hard for me to rank them because I hate them all equally (as is likewise I'm sure).

1) Denver Broncos. Great defense but they play dirty as hell (particularly the two safeties). Reminds me of the 2000 Ravens, who also had a bunch of unlikable assholes but they were talented unlikable assholes. Didn't always rank them this high, but right now they are obvious foils to my Patriots, and any team that has T.J. Ward is going to be at the top of my shit list by default.

2) Baltimore Ravens. I've hated these guys longer than the Broncos (who I kind of liked when Tebow was their QB). But it got intensified when a Harbaugh brother joined the fray. For a team full of badasses they sure know how to whine up a storm when they lose, especially to New England.

3) Indianapolis Colts. Fuck Manning and the team owner and their whole organization. 

4) New York Giants. See above.

5) Green Bay Packers. This is dumb and petty of me, but I have them here mainly because of one person. I have a friend who is also an obnoxious and delusional Packers homer, and on top of it he hates all Boston sports teams and trolls me every chance he gets. So I get a perverse pleasure in sticking it to him whenever his team falls short. Like when the Titans curbstomped them by a score of 47-25. The TITANS! He went AWOL for a full day when that happened, and it was glorious.

In past years I would've put the Pittsburgh Steelers somewhere high on the list, but now that they're a shell of the team Cowher built, I've learned to respect them more. I don't hate teams simply because they're successful. For example, I'm a Boston Celtics fan (who missed the Bird era and hopped on during the Dee Brown/Dino Radja days) and even though this team constantly whips our asses in the regular season, I love the way the San Antonio Spurs are run. When people saw them as boring I saw them as consistent. That, and they typically beat teams I couldn't stand. Love them for that. But anyway, the Steelers are a model of consistency and I see them as the lesser of two evils between them and the Ravens.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Inb4 Green Bay miraculously wins out, goes 10-6, and wins the NFC North. :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Really depressing game to watch as a Eagles fan tonight, one of strong points was the defense and they have been torched the past month and a half. As for the Offense no where to be found after Jordan Matthews came out the game, Joe BobbaKadueces out there outside of Ertz and Sproles. I hope to God we get some Pass Rushers and a WR in Free Agency and one in the Draft coming up. Speaking about the Defense, it seems the 4-3 isn't working for them as a team. Brandon Graham are best Pass Rusher is more of a Linebacker playing DE. Cox has been no where to be found, and was a monster in the 4-3 and that has transitioned over. I won't watch the last 5 games of the Season for this team, they are not worth my time and energy to lose sleep over and see them die before the bell even rings.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, let's do some rankings! Offensive rookies:

1. Dak Prescott - 67.9 Comp %, 2,835 Yards, 18 Pass TD, 5 Rush TD, 2 INT, 108.6 Rating
2. Ezekiel Elliott - 243 Carries, 1,199 Yards, 11 Rush TD, 303 Rec Yards, 1 Rec TD
3. Michael Thomas - 65 Receptions, 789 Yards, 7 TD
4. Carson Wentz - 63.4 Comp %, 2,593 Yards, 11 TD, 8 INT
T-5. Tyreek Hill - 428 Rec Yards, 5 Rec TD, 1 Rush TD, 1 Kick Return TD
T-5. Jordan Howard - 766 Rush Yards, 5.1 AVG, 2 Rush TD, 242 Rec Yards, 1 Rec TD

So difficult for me to put Zeke ahead of Dak, strictly based on how tough it is to play QB in the NFL and how impressive it's been to see his performances. Thomas got back on track with his best game of year after fumbling twice a couple weeks back. Wentz isn't really doing anything outside of short & intermediate passes but he's still shown he's a damn good player and if they can actually get some talent around him he'll be set. Hill finds his way into my rankings for the first time after showing how versatile of a weapon he's become in recent weeks. A poor man's Darren Sproles? Maybe. I couldn't leave Howard out either. He's been so productive despite the Bears struggles. Top 9 in both yards er carry and yardage.

Defensive Player of the Year:

1. Von Miller - 12.5 Sacks, 3 Passes Defended, 1 Forced Fumble
2. Landon Collins - 87 Tackles, 3 Sacks, 5 INT, 72 Return Yards, 1 TD, 10 Passes Defended
3. Khalil Mack - 9 Sacks, 3 Forced Fumbles, 2 Fumble Recoveries, 1 INT TD
4. Marcus Peters - 5 INT, 1 Forced Fumble, 3 Fumble Recoveries, 15 Passes Defended
5. Casey Hayward - 6 INT, 100 Return Yards, 1 TD, 16 Passes Defended

Khalil Mack burst back onto the scene the past couple weeks with some huge games. This is still Von Miller's award to lose though imo. Collins has been playing like the best safety in the league and Peters/Hayward have been ballhawks all year. Other shoutouts to Bobby Wagner and Cliff Avril up there in Seattle.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804080883443625984Wow. :done

My condolences to @Bubba Chuck. :mj2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And according to reports on espn networks Gronk is likely out for the season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for another episode of the :dak and :zeke show.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

If Dallas could just take care of Minnesota for us tonight and distance our lead in the Wild Card, that'd be greeaaatttt.

R.I.P. Joe McKnight :no:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804080883443625984Wow. :done
> 
> My condolences to @Bubba Chuck. :mj2


Yeah I read about that yesterday...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

If only the Vikings had an offense they could of won this game. Dallas still played good enough to win and might just be the best team in the NFL. That game against the Giants though should be a real good one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good game, but once again ya know, the refs miss a call that would've changed everything so we leave on another sour note. Oh well. Minnesota showed us that Dallas isn't invincible so that's something.

Now, onto Arizona.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I think Seattle can beat Dallas in the playoffs with a similar defense to the Vikings but a slightly better offense primarily due to Russell Wilson.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeff Fisher's body is in 2016, but his mind appears to be in 2012 lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like Chargers are LA bound....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804525292350046208
Kinda funny considering LA doesn't care about the Chargers or Rams lol. All about the RAIDAHZZZ there. Really Oakland should've gone to LA, SD should've gone to Las Vegas, and the Rams should've stayed in St. Louis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Are we sure Fisher was serious when he said the Woodhead thing? 

Dallas was outplayed but still won. I don't like that. The football gods do not smile upon teams that get outplayed and still win. When you think you have an aura of invincibility, that's when you fall.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

the raiders finally got their shit together after years of being one of the worst teams in nfl kudos to oakland


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Are we sure Fisher was serious when he said the Woodhead thing?


Fisher may be a shitty coach, but he's not that dumb. He's a known troll, and his Rams played against Woodhead's Chargers just two years ago. Probably resorting to mind games after getting blown out against the Pats 104-7 the previous two games combined.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fisher strikes me as a guy with a dry sense of humor. If you're clueless to this kind of humor (some people are) then you'd think he was serious when we wasn't srs at all.

it's also totally possible Fisher is just an idiot, but i don't think he is despite the Rams being garbage under his watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No one should be looking to find ways to defend Jeff Fisher in 2016. We should be discussing why he still has a job.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not defending Jeff Fisher. I'm defending dry humor. It's even ok if Jeff Fisher isn't funny when using dry humor. the point is he's joking ie NOT SRS, and people don't even realize it because they can't identify dry humor.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL: WEEK 13 Lions and Dolphins and Bucs oh my*



Telos said:


> Fisher may be a shitty coach, but he's not that dumb. He's a known troll, and his Rams played against Woodhead's Chargers just two years ago. Probably resorting to mind games after getting blown out against the Pats 104-7 the previous two games combined.



Woodhead was injured so technically he never coached against him :side:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I think the LA Chargers sounds pretty badass but I can only hope that they'll actually care about the team up there cause San Diego doesn't give a shit at all.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> I think the LA Chargers sounds pretty badass but I can only hope that they'll actually care about the team up there cause San Diego doesn't give a shit at all.


Will they be playing in Inglewood with the Rams or different stadium in a different city in CA?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Will they be playing in Inglewood with the Rams or different stadium in a different city in CA?


I assumed they'd be sharing the new stadium with the Rams but idk.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*LET US REJOICE ON THIS MOST GLORIOUS SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!!!!

FOR TODAY IS THAT SPECIAL DAY OF THE REGULAR SEASON WHEN I CAN WATCH EVERY GAME OBJECTIVELY AND NOT WORRY ABOUT THOSE DUMB ASS CLOWNS FUCKING UP IN THEIR UGLY BROWN & ORANGE UNIFORMS!!!!!!!!!!! BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE'S TEAMS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAY THEIR FORTUNES GREATLY EXCEED THE HORRENDOUS & TRAGIC DUMPSTER FIRE OF A SEASON THAT HAS BEFALLEN US HERE ON THE MISTAKE BY THE LAKE!!!!!!!!!!!

IN OTHER WORDS.....................*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *.....................HAPPY BROWNS BYE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears and 49ers in the NFC toilet bowl today.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i wish i could get exited about the texans playing the packers in the snow

but i cant because they are going to lose


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Rams signed Jeff Fisher to a 2-year contract extension. Fisher is closing in on the all-time coaching losses record and still gets an extension. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

pre)Ghost said:


> Rams signed Jeff Fisher to a 2-year contract extension. Fisher is closing in on the all-time coaching losses record and still gets an extension. :lmao












No comment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*14-0 so far :brady5. I can't believe people think we're done because we lost Gronk, as if we don't have the GOAT quarterback :brady3. Yes, his absence is going to hurt against heavily defensive teams like the Broncos and Seahawks, but the Patriots are still top 3 overall without him.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lots of blowouts (or potential blowouts) in these early games. Chiefs and Falcons looks fun though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

One of Philadelphia High School teams can play better than the Eagles since their 3-0. It's embarrassing to watch their games and call myself a Eagles fan at this point. Lurie you allowed the trade of McCoy, the Cut of DeSean Jackson, the letting go of Maclin please fire Doug Peterson. Dude runs on 3 and long and wants to win games, and the Defense couldn't stop a Offense if you told them if you stop the Offense just once, the world won't end they couldn't do it lol.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on Falcons, we can't lose to KC.  Gotta get that W


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Howard with 3 rushing TD's, whoever has him on their fantasy team is eatin' good today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

pre)Ghost said:


> Rams signed Jeff Fisher to a 2-year contract extension. Fisher is closing in on the all-time coaching losses record and still gets an extension. :lmao












:what? :Jordan2 :wtf :LOL

*WHOSE NUDES DOES HE HAVE?! :kobelol*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> :what? :LOL
> 
> *WHOSE NUDES DOES HE HAVE?! :kobelol*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803460966125998080
Fisher got dem connections.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> :what? :Jordan2 :wtf :LOL
> 
> *WHOSE NUDES DOES HE HAVE?! :kobelol*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Some big time statement games today. Baltimore fucking ROLLED over Miami and it's a shame that the Giants are playing Pittsburgh cause I don't want either one of them to win. 

Also, who the fuck are these Lions? Never would've expected them to beat New Orleans with such ease in the dome. Looking like a true division winner... unlike the Texans. 

P.S. - Thank you Jordan Howard. (Y)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dolphins played like surrogates for the Browns today.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta give the Chiefs some serious credit because it hasn't been perfect the past two weeks but they're finding ways to win some BIG time game. Kudos.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think Barkley is the long-term solution at QB, but I've liked what I've seen of him over the past 2 weeks. Been making some nice throws, be nice if the receivers would catch a few more of his passes. Think he'd be worth bringing back next year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Disappointing early games on this joyous Browns bye week holiday. Hoping Giants/Steelers is a real slobberknocker.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chiefs :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803460966125998080
> Fisher got dem connections.


*Wow :lmao. I can't wait for Stephen A to rant on his contract extension :lol*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Carson Wentz threw 60 fucking times today with 3 INTs. :strong

Brees had his first game without a TD pass since 2009...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This game in Pittsburgh is actually kind of boring. Eli, stop dicking around and make this interesting.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Beckham's in tears after every play. Quit being such a skirt bro.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chrome said:


> I don't think Barkley is the long-term solution at QB, but I've liked what I've seen of him over the past 2 weeks. Been making some nice throws, be nice if the receivers would catch a few more of his passes. Think he'd be worth bringing back next year.


This now means the Bears won't have the number one pick now...hopefully they can still nail a good QB in the draft. Barkley did play good today, though. 

Much like Cutler's time in Chicago is over, I think Kaepernick's time in Frisco is over after the absolutely terrible performance today. Yes, I know the weather wasn't cooperative, but he flat out stunk today. First QB ever to be sacked 5 times in a game and throwing for less than 5 yards in the same game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> This now means the Bears won't have the number one pick now...hopefully they can still nail a good QB in the draft. Barkley did play good today, though.
> 
> Much like Cutler's time in Chicago is over, I think Kaepernick's time in Frisco is over after the absolutely terrible performance today. Yes, I know the weather wasn't cooperative, but he flat out stunk today. First QB ever to be sacked 5 times in a game and throwing for less than 5 yards in the same game.


Yeah, Kaep was AWFUL today. Made the Bears D look like the 85 Bears lol. Gabbert came in and had more passing yards after 1 completion.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> This now means the Bears won't have the number one pick now...hopefully they can still nail a good QB in the draft. Barkley did play good today, though.
> 
> Much like Cutler's time in Chicago is over, I think Kaepernick's time in Frisco is over after the absolutely terrible performance today. Yes, I know the weather wasn't cooperative, but he flat out stunk today. First QB ever to be sacked 5 times in a game and throwing for less than 5 yards in the same game.


How is a QB getting sacked the QB's fault? That's on his awful line. Kaepernick has been far greater than Blaine was for the past month and his first bad game and he gets benched, that's just absurdly unfair.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I just wanna know what the point is in benching someone who only had 5 pass attempts. Unless they all went for INTs, I just don't get it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> I just wanna know what the point is in benching someone who only had 5 pass attempts. Unless they all went for INTs, I just don't get it.


Try to spark the offense I guess. Didn't work obviously lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Giants offense have failed to convert on 3 fourth downs so far. :maury They can't afford to play like this with :dak and :zeke killing the game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

giants got me shook 


:lmao :dak


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Texans are garbage :goldberg2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Christmas JOY~! said:


> How is a QB getting sacked the QB's fault? That's on his awful line. Kaepernick has been far greater than Blaine was for the past month and his first bad game and he gets benched, that's just absurdly unfair.


This wasn't just a bad game...this was historically horrible. He could have been arrested for impersonating a pro football quarterback, it was that bad. He was out of sync the entire game. He had 6 rushes for 20 yards and that was the highlight. He was 1 for 5 for a grand total of 4 yards passing for the entire game. You usually surpass that the first pass you complete. I'm amazed he stayed in the game as long as he did.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hope all the Giants players involved in trying to injure Bell on that last possession get fined.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:booklel :booklel :booklel

Derek Anderson throwing an INT on the first play from scrimmage. Gonna be a long ass night for Carolina.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Derek Anderson? Where's Cam...?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Corey said:


> Derek Anderson? Where's Cam...?


Supposedly he committed a minor team violation and Rivera benched him for the first play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty good to see Giants, Skins, and Eagles all lose. 

Dallas clinched a playoff spot today. Sometimes you clinch too early and lose your edge though. Maybe these guys are too young to realize that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> This wasn't just a bad game...this was historically horrible. He could have been arrested for impersonating a pro football quarterback, it was that bad. He was out of sync the entire game. He had 6 rushes for 20 yards and that was the highlight. He was 1 for 5 for a grand total of 4 yards passing for the entire game. You usually surpass that the first pass you complete. I'm amazed he stayed in the game as long as he did.


He threw 5 times and has an awful offensive line. I've shit on Kaep more than anyone and this is while he was doing really well, this isn't on him. The fact he got benched for Gabbert at all is pathetic considering the performances Gabbert put up earlier in the season. At least Kaep has had the offense moving in recent weeks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Didn't think at any point this year I'd be able to say that the Redskins just lost their playoff spot to the Buccaneers. Weird...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Stan Kroenke opted to stick with Fisher as opposed to hiring a top coordinator with this move. The Rams job in 2017 is not desirable at all for a few reasons

1. Probable bust QB
2. No 1st or 3rd round pick in the 2017 draft
3. Playing in that lousy stadium and now having to share it with two teams (one pro, one college)


Jeff Fisher will be fired during or after next season and get paid to sit at home in 2018. You almost have to do the two year extension so you dont have a lame duck coach.

Its stupid but theyre kinda stuck. I think going after Kyle Shanahan or Josh McDaniels wouldve been the best option to help develop Goff but theyre going to go after a huge name in '18 unless Fisher miraculously turns it around next year.

THe Panthers should just tank the season and draft Leonard Fournette. Theyre like last years Cowboys. Theyd be uniquely positioned to draft a RB in the first round. With Benjamin, Olson and Fournette in the mix, Cam would actually have a lot of weapons


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cowboys/Bucs has been flexed into the Sunday night game on December 18th. Steelers/Bengals was knocked down to a 1 o'clock game. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> *Cowboys/Bucs has been flexed into the Sunday night game on December 18th. *Steelers/Bengals was knocked down to a 1 o'clock game. :lol


Despite the Bengals being crap that could of been a good game being it is a divisional rival one, but Boys/Bucs could be good too. Dallas may be in position at that time to go 13-1. I think they drop the last two games against Detroit and Philly to rest the starters for the playoffs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

http://www.kansascity.com/sports/spt-columns-blogs/for-petes-sake/article118673138.html

When I read this I thought it was a troll by Miller, but it's actually serious :lol What a nice guy.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

So what do you boys figure about TY. Hilton getting me 25, preferably 26 standard league fantasy points tonight. 
He's hit 23 twice this year so its doable, added on to the Jets being the most garbage team I've witnessed play football. Im hanging onto hope


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd be more confident if you were playing PPR but it's not an impossible task I guess


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Broncos just claimed Justin Forsett off of waivers. Lot of experience in Kubiak's system. Wonder it this can actually get there run game going... where's @RetepAdam. been?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Buttermaker said:


> So what do you boys figure about TY. Hilton getting me 25, preferably 26 standard league fantasy points tonight.
> He's hit 23 twice this year so its doable, added on to the Jets being the most garbage team I've witnessed play football. Im hanging onto hope


Don't think he's had as big of days while Moncrief has been around(as he's good in his own right, usually doesn't have the #1 corner on him, and is taller so he grab the higher balls). He's also not as likely to score TDs as our tight ends/Moncrief which hurts, but you never know when Revis is covering a corner these days as he's the complete opposite of his Island days.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a 3 point lead going into tonight's game and it's coming down to Brandon Marshall (me) vs. Donte Moncrief (him). I'm confident I can pull out the win, but I'm also 11-1 so it really doesn't matter. :lol

Had Thomas Rawls on my bench this week though...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game serves as another reminder that they need to start flex-scheduling Monday night games next season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Jets looked like the absolute worst team in the league tonight. Worse than the Browns.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Just needed a few more yards and some of those Dwayne Allen catches. Damn.. Now to secure the 4th and final spot in the championship bracket I need a win next week and an opponents loss.. Ohhh no


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I lost by 1.7 points because the Jets QB play was horrible and Moncrief just happened to catch a pointless TD among the big days from Hilton and Allen. Oh well, still sitting at 11-2.

AFC South is in a 3 way tie for 1st. Texans, Titans, and Colts all 6-6. Titans are likely out of the race because they've got Denver and KC the next two weeks but I guess ya never know. Houston has the easiest schedule the rest of the way by a mile.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Houstan may have the easiest road the rest of the way but that can all be done away by their absolute fucking fraud of a quarterback.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> The Jets looked like the absolute worst team in the league tonight. Worse than the Browns.


Niners looked worse imo. The made the Bears look like the Patriots lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ Didn't get to watch that game fortunately. 



Buttermaker said:


> Houstan may have the easiest road the rest of the way but that can all be done away by their absolute fucking fraud of a quarterback.


No doubt about that. Seems like Indy is trending in the right direction but they have to go to Minnesota and to Oakland back-to-back. Honestly gonna be a joke if the Texans don't win the division.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> This game serves as another reminder that they need to start flex-scheduling Monday night games next season.


Yes they should.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

next Monday we get Patriots/Ravens which will be worthy I'm sure


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

This fucking team...

JetUp


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chrome said:


> This game serves as another reminder that they need to start flex-scheduling Monday night games next season.


ositivity



Corey said:


> The Jets looked like the absolute worst team in the league tonight. Worse than the Browns.


:con2

Are Jets fans planning an 0-16 parade this year? Have the Jets been plagued with injury after injury? Do the Jets suffer from costly penalties and poor coaching decisions/clock management every fucking game? No? Didn't think so. 3 measly wins are better than 0 wins at all. Browns are still the worst and don't you forget it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bruh, I said LOOKED like the worst. Calm down. :lol The Jets gave up 41 points last night which is something that Cleveland hasn't done all year surprisingly and had 3 personal foul penalties. There was like zero effort. Late in the game Indy had a 4th and 12 that they went for, ran to the outside and picked up 11. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Bruh, I said LOOKED like the worst. Calm down. :lol The Jets gave up 41 points last night which is something that Cleveland hasn't done all year surprisingly and had 3 personal foul penalties. There was like zero effort. Late in the game Indy had a 4th and 12 that they went for, ran to the outside and picked up 11. :lol


That's because our defense is halfway decent (despite those aforementioned costly penalties), but our offense (thanks to these QB injuries, which have been the result of our shitty O-line) has been absolutely atrocious. Yeah the Jets looked like shit last night, but which is worse: getting blown out in primetime to a competent Colts team, or knowing that you came so close to winning several games in the fourth quarter (including one against the Jets) only to choke because your offense and dumbass coach can't get their fucking shit together? The Jets on their worst day still look like the Patriots compared to us. No one can out-Browns the Browns. Ever.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ughhhhhh! Of course we earn a great thread title spot....and then that crap on Sunday. All good things must come to an end. fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/boomer-e...be-undefeated-with-tom-brady/?linkId=32071573



> If the Browns had only been able to trade for Tom Brady before the season started, then maybe everything would've been different in 2016.
> 
> Our very own Boomer Esiason says that the Patriots quarterback has been so good this year that the Browns would be undefeated if Brady was in Cleveland.
> 
> That's right, the Browns would be on top of the AFC North with home-field advantage in their sights if they had Brady.


:woah

Let's not get crazy here. Brady's a good QB, but he's backed by an even better coaching staff and competent players on offense and defense. And even if we had Brady, I'm sure management, the coaches, and the other players would find a way to fuck shit up and keep us at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty pumped for this game tonight. Gonna be a cold one tho.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should be a great game tonight, easily the best TNF matchup this season. Not saying much though considering some of the crap we've been given so far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Two great teams, playoff implications, and cold weather. Tonight's game is what primetime football is all about.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Excited for the Chiefs/Raiders game. Oakland on tv once again :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tyreek Hill :done


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:red

Oakland, get your shit together. No one wants to watch *ANOTHER* blowout in primetime.

EDIT: Smith with 2 consecutive turnovers to start the 2nd. :sodone Welp, here comes Oakland.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Oakland trying to make it tight here. Could put some huge points on the board here with a touchdown.

Edit: My mistake. Wasnt paying attention to how far there were getting :berried in there own territory


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Carr is digging his own grave right now. I mean KC's defense is great, but he's made some costly mistakes too. (The cold weather could also be playing a part in these dropped passes.)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> Carr is digging his own grave right now. I mean KC's defense is great, but he's made some costly mistakes too. (The cold weather could also be playing a part in these dropped passes.)


The pinky is fucking him up too I think. The ball doesn't look to be coming out the same way.

Cooper costing me some fantasy points by completely losing that last one in the air though. :no:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> The pinky is fucking him up too I think. The ball doesn't look to be coming out the same way.
> 
> Cooper costing me some fantasy points by completely losing that last one in the air though. :no:


Shit I forgot about the pinky injury. Definitely a contributing factor in this performance. And I hope Cooper got chewed out on the sideline after that one. Can't afford to miss those type of passes in a close game against the division rival.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big win for the Chiefs, that gives them the #2 seed atm.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chiefs are fuckin ROLLIN right now. Just beat three straight playoff teams. Props


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm extremely happy with that game.. Cooper didn't do any damage to me in my fantasy matchup and Spencer Ware didn't do any damage in a match up where im relying on a manager to win... Week 14 got off to a great start in my quest of 4th place!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oakland got bitch slapped tonight. Terrible offensive effort. KC will probably win out (barring a loss to Denver, who's the only real threat left on their schedule) and claim the division crown.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for Reid to get his dab on....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Titans vs Broncos is huge....maybe the biggest game for the Titans since 2011.

A loss and it's time to lose out and get that draft slot as low as possible. 

A win and the Titans have a 50/50 shot of being a playoff team.

Broncos win and their schedule is still brutal, in fact the Titans maybe be their best shot of a win until next season. I suggest that perhaps the Broncos go ahead and lose out so they can draft a Tackle and get the Romo era underway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jerry Jones was stupid enough to imply he wants something to happen to Dak so Romo can play :lmao*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Worst thread title of the year. :mj2

more embarrassing when you know the Chiefs will probably just choke again in the post season. Raiders have a season where they basically get everything right. Except for losing the TWO games they flat out couldn't afford to lose. 'kin hell, the L that stings even when things are otherwise going really, really, really well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Keep an eye on Sean Davis, he might be a top 5 safety by the end of the year. Been an absolute beast for the last three weeks once his play time has been opened up. Already been in on two sacks today lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears got hosed by the refs on that last drive imo. Won't complain too much since it helps the Bears draft positioning and it reduces the Packers chances of making the playoffs, but still.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*AND THE SEASON OF MAGIC CONTINUES!!!!! EVERYTHING IS GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Amazing effort today by those boys in the ugly brown uniforms. We gave Cincy no chance of blowing this whatsoever, especially after our defense gave up those two opening TD drives to the Bengals. Jeremy Hill practically walked across the field all day. *ONLY ICONIC HOLLYWOOD ACTRESS MAE WEST COULD HAVE PRODUCED A BIGGER HOLE THAN OUR DEFENSIVE LINE!!!!!!!!

AND HOW ABOUT THAT MISSED PAT AFTER THE BENGALS’ SECOND TOUCHDOWN???!!!* Those loveable little rascals were just running around playing in the snow having a fun time, showing little regard for the outside world!! (read: the groans and moans of their disgruntled fan base.) :lol You little scamps are just having the time of your lives! I guess somebody deserves to have some fun in this dumpster fire of a season…. ……AND IT CERTAINLY AIN’T GONNA BE US FANS!!!!!!

_*BUT NOTHING ENCAPSULATED TODAY’S LOSS MORE THAN OUR EPIC DRIVE IN THE 2ND QUARTER THAT BEGAN ON OUR OWN 2-YARD LINE!!!!!!*_ What’s the first thing we decided to do? _“I’ll call a flea flicker play,”_ said our genius head coach Hue Jackson, who will be a surefire, first ballot hall-of-famer. _“But you’re backed into your own endzone and the defense has triple coverage,”_ cried common sense. But Hue ignored his friend common sense, whom he clearly hasn’t seen in a while, and the play went ahead. And sure enough…… _……THE FLEA FLICKER WAS THROWN INTO TRIPLE COVERAGE AND INTERCEPTED!!!!!_ Cincy then capitalized with a touchdown. I hope that play taught Hue a valuable lesson…. ………..THAT HE’S UNDOUBTEDLY THE BEST PLAY-CALLER IN THE GAME TODAY!!!!!!! *TOP THAT, BELICHECK!!!!!!!!!

AS OF TOMORROW, IT WILL OFFICIALLY BE 365 DAYS, A FULL CALENDAR YEAR, SINCE BELIEVELAND WON A FOOTBALL GAME!!!!!!!* We’re on the brink of history now. Never has any Browns team achieved a winless record. At this point, the Bills are the only team that might threaten our chances at the perfect season. They had a pretty rough day as well. But with our rusty QB who just came back from injury, our poor defense, and lack of an offensive line, we should have the necessary ingredients to let Buffalo squeak out the win and unofficially secure our place in NFL history.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808025962520592384
*0-13!!!!!!! THE #GPODAWUND IS ONE STEP CLOSER TO THE PROMISED LAND!!!!!!!!! JUST THREE MORE MIND-BLOWING, CRINGE-INDUCING LOSSES AND THEN WE’LL SECURE THAT #1 PICK AND CEMENT OUR LEGACY AS THE WORST CLEVELAND TEAM* (and possibly the worst overall team) _*IN NFL HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE THE MISTAKE BY THE LAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM UGLY AND I’M PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!*_










:mark: :mark: *HERE WE GO, BROWNIES, HERE WE GO!!!!! WOOF, WOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

298 yards of offense from Bell today. New Steelers record. I'd take him over Zeke any day of the week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

4th and 1, game on the line. Run a shitty screen pass and have Luck try to throw with 5 guys in his face. Fucking coaching staff sucks.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok Packers. I'll give you a quarter to see what you have today. Some unfortunate results earlier in the day. Need a Tampa Bay loss now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Offensive Line troubles continues, as the Defense played well and the best they have looked in months. Everytime The Eagles have something positive going for them, the other side hurts them more than ever. Good luck Skins trying to get that last WC spot, don't like the Bucs at all you guys have a good chance to get in if your Defense plays better down the stretch. Take advantage of this guys, next year D-Jax and Garcon could be both gone, is Crowder a FA as well?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Russell Wilson playing like how Jay Cutler usually does at Lambeauright right now.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Impressive win by Green Bay, curious as to why they haven't played this way all year. At times they tend to underachieve until their backs are against the wall then flip a switch and play like they should.

Packers started the game -5 turnover differential on the year and ended it +1. :lmao

Damarious Randall :mark: He did great coming away with two picks, especially on the second one. 

Davante Adams :mark: I know I've been down on him in the past and some of it was for good reason (too many drops/under achieving). Seeing the change from the last two seasons to now I can't help but root for the guy. He's always had the talent, just didn't always play up to it. Davante has been a reliable playmaker this season and I hope he can continue to be one moving forward.

Whether Ty Montgomery is the solution at running back or not I'm happy that he's making the most of his opportunities back there. If Christine Michaels ends up working out, I'm definitely interested in seeing how a backfield of Montgomery and Michaels would do over a full season. I'd be fine with getting rid of Starks and letting Lacy walk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I was in Buffalo today to watch Le'Veon Bell and the PICKSburgh Steelers run over the Bills.

I was looking around for @Headliner and his father but then remembered that Headliner is the WOAT son.

I was warned not to trash talk Bills fans because they are TOUGH. I trolled them all game and they just took it :troll


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

JM said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I was in Buffalo today to watch Le'Veon Bell and the PICKSburgh Steelers run over the Bills.
> 
> ...


That would have been a fun game to goto. It was reminiscent to me of their '05 SB season when they played the Bears in the snow at home, and steamrolled them with power football, which was also Bettis' last 100 yard game, and it was the spark to their season they needed to go on a run and win the SB. 

That was the best game I ever went to. How fucking great did Dupree and Davis look? I feel so much better about this defense since Dupree came back, and Davis/Burns started getting significant playing time.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Horrid officiating in Nashville today, horrid. 

Game was much closer than it should have been. 

Titans should have had 28 in the first half. But a win's a win, hard to be greedy when you've won five games in the last two seasons.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jets win!

Verily, 'tis a Christmas miracle...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

:lmao It looks funnier than it is, apparently he was just trying to avoid being penalized.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Godway said:


> :lmao It looks funnier than it is, apparently he was just trying to avoid being penalized.


He's been thrown out of two games this year....the fans cheered when he did this.

But better question, how did Talib get to stay in the game?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This Cowboys vs. Giants game is setting the game of football back years.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> This Cowboys vs. Giants game is setting the game of football back years.


How? Great defensive game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ryan Kerrigan single-handedly keeping our playoff hopes alive! roud

But fucking Brees shits the bed again for me in fantasy and in real life by keeping the Bucs in the wild card spot. 6 picks in two weeks! :bean

Have a lot of catching up to do. Didn't get to watch any football because of working all day, but what a HUGE win for Tennessee and a terrible loss for Denver. Defending champs in danger of not even making the playoffs.

Watch out for those ROLLING Packers. Can still win that division and you know you don't wanna go to Lambeau in January. Detroit is still winning but they have to come back to win all of them. 

Someone explain to me how the Dolphins beat Arizona with a backup QB? 

EDIT: Oh and also VIC BEASLEY holy shit.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> How? Great defensive game.


I should've clarified, offensively it's setting football back. That was tough to watch from an offensive standpoint.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

which of the following coaches will be fired first? 

A. Jeff Fischer
B. Gus Bradley
C. Chuck Pegano
D. Todd Bowles
E. All The Above.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A - ROB said:


> which of the following coaches will be fired first?
> 
> A. Jeff Fischer
> B. Gus Bradley
> ...


Fisher's never getting fired, and I think Bowles gets another year at least. Bradley and Pagano are as good as gone imo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah Bradley is out without question. I kinda think the rest are safe for one more year with the exception of Pagano. They need to make a change in Indy... but I don't think they will.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Have a lot of catching up to do. Didn't get to watch any football because of working all day, but what a HUGE win for Tennessee and a terrible loss for Denver. Defending champs in danger of not even making the playoffs.


Titans dominated the Broncos. The only reason the score was 13-10 was because the officiating. Seriously it was the most mind numbing horribly called game I have ever seen. I had friends texting me all day asking me what was going on with officiating. 

BTW not sure if you saw but the Broncos got upset by a "dirty hit" by Harry Douglas. Ignore the fact that the Broncos are the kings of the cut block. 

But like I said earlier a win's a win.

Don't think we can beat the Chiefs even though we match up well with them. We need the Bengals to show some pride and beat the Texans in two weeks to make the playoffs.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Clearly time for Romo to pull a PEYTON and save the Cowboys season at the 11th hour, going out with a ring. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Godway said:


> That would have been a fun game to goto. It was reminiscent to me of their '05 SB season when they played the Bears in the snow at home, and steamrolled them with power football, which was also Bettis' last 100 yard game, and it was the spark to their season they needed to go on a run and win the SB.
> 
> That was the best game I ever went to. How fucking great did Dupree and Davis look? I feel so much better about this defense since Dupree came back, and Davis/Burns started getting significant playing time.


Honestly, I was sitting at one endzone and pretty much all of Buffalo offense was at the other end. Either because they were coming towards me and not moving the ball at all or because PICKSburgh game them short field after interceptions. That was pretty much the entire first half. Second half Buffalo had the one drive with the two 40+ plays where Pittsburgh missed 2 or 3 tackles. They also had the drive after PICKsburgh's 3rd interception where Buffalo immediately gave the ball right back. That happened right in front of me. Other than that drive it appeared Pittsburgh's defense played amazing combined with Buffalo just not getting anything going. 

Bell was lethal though. Such patience all game. Think it's even more impressive watching him live. TV doesn't do him justice.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> Titans dominated the Broncos. The only reason the score was 13-10 was because the officiating. Seriously it was the most mind numbing horribly called game I have ever seen. I had friends texting me all day asking me what was going on with officiating.
> 
> BTW not sure if you saw but the Broncos got upset by a "dirty hit" by Harry Douglas. Ignore the fact that the Broncos are the kings of the cut block.
> 
> ...


Of course the highlights don't show any of these missed calls.  Wouldn't be surprised if the refs wanted Denver to win though.

Deion Sanders literally said on the NFL Network last night that Andrew Luck is the _only_ above average QB in the AFC South. WTF??? Mariota's numbers are nearly identical to Luck's this year, if not better in some aspects.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Gus Bradley is still our head coach and there is nothing we can do about it; just have to sit here and take it 

Once this bum is fired this offseason Daddy Kahn better bring in Coughlin or Payton (if fired) and not some flavor of the month coordinator (although if I'm being honest, my gut tells me we bring in Mike Smith)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ the Rams. They give Jeff Fisher a new deal about a week ago, then they fire him today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Had no idea that he's only had 6 winning season in 22 years coaching :lmao

I understand he's had some bad teams but has anyone every had that kind of leash when it comes to losing?

Especially considering that's 22 CONSECUTIVE years.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They had to, they got so much negative press over his family connection to the franchise. No way they were going to sell this. People were going to start holding the league responsible for him having a job if it kept up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JM said:


> Had no idea that he's only had 6 winning season in 22 years coaching :lmao
> 
> I understand he's had some bad teams but has anyone every had that kind of leash when it comes to losing?
> 
> Especially considering that's 22 CONSECUTIVE years.


He just tied the record yesterday for the most losses as a Head Coach. I think the number is something like 255.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> LOL @ the Rams. They give Jeff Fisher a new deal about a week ago, then they fire him today.


From what I'm reading now the extension happened a while ago, they just announced it a week ago.

Doesn't make extending a terrible coach any less lulzy tho.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

JM said:


> Had no idea that he's only had 6 winning season in 22 years coaching :lmao
> 
> I understand he's had some bad teams but has anyone every had that kind of leash when it comes to losing?
> 
> Especially considering that's 22 CONSECUTIVE years.












Fisher is still a worse coach, but even he has won a playoff game within the last 14 seasons, the same of which cannot be said for this guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was getting sick of winning anyway. Let's start a new 11 game win streak starting now.

Giants were definitely the better team last night. I didn't think this was the case in their first meeting. This time they were. Giants defense was outstanding last night. Dallas D was petty damn good too, but not as good as the Giants.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fisher getting fired was definitely a surprise. Shame too, because he was about to have the most losses as a head coach. Oh well, I'm sure he'll latch on with another team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fisher even failed at being the HC with the most losses :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Even Flow said:


> LOL @ the Rams. They give Jeff Fisher a new deal about a week ago, then they fire him today.


Apparently it was given to him at the start of the year and only announced last week.

He honestly deserves no job ever again in the league.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

cowboys fans on twitter throwing dak under the bus

embarrassing

really hope he gets back on track next game and we don't put romo back in and kill the kid


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I was getting sick of winning anyway. Let's start a new 11 game win streak starting now.
> 
> Giants were definitely the better team last night. I didn't think this was the case in their first meeting. This time they were. Giants defense was outstanding last night. Dallas D was petty damn good too, but not as good as the Giants.


Needed Romo's escapist skills last night. Cowboys would've won if he was brought into the game at halftime. I know because I regularly hallucinate that I can peer into alternate realities. 

:garrett


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Fisher getting fired was definitely a surprise. Shame too, because he was about to have the most losses as a head coach. Oh well, I'm sure he'll latch on with another team.


Why couldn't they wait until he beat the record first :mj2


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:brady4

The GOAT with 406 passing yards :mark:

Encouraging game by the Pats (return game aside)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I've got bets out for the Patriots over the Broncos. Losing record against them at home aside, :brady3 is having a hell of a year and I believe in him. The Broncos' offense is also complete trash.*



MrMister said:


> I was getting sick of winning anyway. Let's start a new 11 game win streak starting now.
> 
> Giants were definitely the better team last night. I didn't think this was the case in their first meeting. This time they were. Giants defense was outstanding last night. Dallas D was petty damn good too, but not as good as the Giants.


*Dez didn't show up at all. The Giants' defense was really good, but he deserves the brunt of the blame.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808507334263795716
:done


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

NFL announced that 4 games will be played in London next year:

Ravens/Jags
Saints/Dolphins
Vikings/Browns
Cardinals/Rams


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I couldn't WAIT to hear Stephen A go off on Jeff Fisher this morning :kobelol*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Browns in London? Sure, why not. We've lost everywhere in this country, mine as well lose in another.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jeff Fischer is blocking black head coaches from getting jobs? :lol Shut the fuck up. 

Go tell Marvin Lewis that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

New rankings and I've got a new number one pretty much everywhere. 

MVP: Aaron Rodgers (65.1 Comp %, 3,529 Yards, 32 TD, 7 INT, 295 Rush Yards, 3 Rush TD)

After to a rough start to the season, Rodgers has been doing his damndest to put this team on his back and get into the playoffs with no run game and multiple injuries throughout the year. He leads the league in TD passes and his numbers are creeping towards 2014 MVP form. If you ask me, Matt Ryan is the only other QB that should be on his trail. Carr's numbers frankly just aren't good enough, same goes for Stafford, and Brady shouldn't even be eligible. You can't be suspended 4 games and have your team go 3-1 in your absence to be considered an MVP. 

Offensive Rookie of the Year is still neck and neck with Dak & Zeke. Take your pick and I'm fine with whoever wins it. Wentz is out of the top 5 with Jordan Howard, Tyreek Hill, and Michael Thomas rounding it out.

Defensive Player of the Year

1. Vic Beasley (13.5 Sacks, 6 Forced Fumbles, 1 TD)
2. Khalil Mack (11 Sacks, 5 Forced Fumbles, 1 INT, 3 Fumble Recoveries, 1 TD)
3. Von Miller (13.5 Sacks, 2 Forced Fumbles)
4. Landon Collins (100 Tackles, 3 Sacks, 5 INT, 72 Return Yards, 1 TD, 13 Passes Defended)
5. Marcus Peters (5 INT, 1 Forced Fumble, 3 Fumble Recoveries, 17 Passes Defended)

Vic Beasley was always someone that sat right outside of my top 5 but he EXPLODED last week against the Rams and catapults himself to number one. Leads the lead in sacks and forced fumbles on a first place team so that's a pretty good combo. Mack jumps over Miller based on how much he's done outside of sacks coupled with Denver's recent struggles.

Defensive Rookie of the Year

1. Deion Jones (81 Tackles, 3 INT, 165 Return Yards, 2 TD, 7 Passes Defended)
2. Joey Bosa (6.5 Sacks, 1 Forced Fumble)

There's really no point in listing anyone else because no one else is gonna win it. BUT, Yannick Ngakoue has been great for Jacksonville this year, Keanu Neal has been a hitting machine for Atlanta, and Leonard Floyd has been very good lately. Noah Spence could be able to make a late push if Tampa wins out and makes the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809913810219892736
:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fisher just doesn't know when to quit :done Revenge against the Rams :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Fisher just doesn't know when to quit :done Revenge against the Rams :lmao


They should send him a copy of Madden 13 instead, so he can find a way to stop the Patriots' Aaron Hernandez and Danny Woodhead.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn, two straight prime times games have come and gone with no talk whatsoever in this thread. :lol

Crazy to think there's a very real possibility that the Miami Dolphins get into the playoffs over the defending Super Bowl champs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Damn, two straight prime times games have come and gone with no talk whatsoever in this thread. :lol
> 
> Crazy to think there's a very real possibility that the Miami Dolphins get into the playoffs over the defending Super Bowl champs.


To be fair, neither matchup was that interesting on paper. :toomanykobes


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

NFLN has 3 primetime games this week with Giants/Eagles Thursday ngiht, which should be good aswell as Ravens/Stellers on Christmas Night, which also should be good. I dono about the other game though. Surprised the NFL even having a game on Christmas Day as that is reserved for NBA. I would of had a actual night game on NBC at 8:30 instead of 4:30 as people will be watching Cavs/Warriors and Clippers/Spurs during the time of Ravens/Steelers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm picking Ravens/Steelers this late in the year over any NBA game tbh, although Cavs/Warriors should be stellar.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rumors are that the Bills are planning on moving on from Rex Ryan. Gonna lol when the Bills hire Jeff Fisher and the Rams hire Rex Ryan.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Supporting this gutless, snivelling waste of oxygen is making it very difficult to enjoy Christmas...

Going to be a *lot* of blood in the water this off-season, a lot of players who don't give a crap about this team that need to be cut loose. Ho! Ho! Fucking Ho....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wish we had just forfeited the season and traded the vets away when Teddy went down.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

0-14.










The perfect season is almost complete....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I hope the Bears tie out the rest of the way, just pure fuckery.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that sucked, but I'm sorta used to losing like that at this point. Packers winning this division methinks, Vikings fell off a cliff and the Lions are Lioning again. Team stinks, but I admire the heart they've shown these past few weeks. Barkley rebounded nicely from a shitty 3rd quarter. Cutler would've just thrown another pick in the 4th quarter and yell at another one of his linemen.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bengals won't be choking in the first round of the playoffs this year. A yearly tradition has been broken.

:hogan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aw man, Jacksonville lost. Could've jumped them in the race to get that #3 pick in the draft.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bengals gonna Bengal :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Dougie no fresh still think you're job isn't in jeopardy after deciding to go for 2 to win the game versus taking the tie and going to overtime? Defense came to play, Wentz, Matthews, Ertz came to play and it was for nothing with the Head Coach burns them again.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Packers played terrible for three quarters yet still somehow find a way to win. Despite the defense getting 10 turnovers over the last two games, I still firmly believe Dom Capers has to be fired at the end of the season. It was a pathetic showing allowing the Bears to tie up the game after going up 17 points. The pass rush was nonexistent only getting one sack and Bears receivers kept on getting open towards the end of the game.

Ty Montgomery :mark: Great day for Ty getting 162 yards and two touchdowns on 16 carries. I’d love for Ty to be the feature back beyond this season. I’d hate to see Ted Thompson resign Lacey on a team friendly prove it deal and McCarthy deciding to feature Lacey over Ty. I hope they let Lacey walk and get rid of Starks in the offseason.

Ha Ha Clinton-Dix :mark: Nice two interception game that really helped swing the game in the third quarter. Ha Ha seems to fly under the radar when it comes to safeties.

Davante Adams :no: Davante went missing today only to show up and drop a couple of TDs. Hopefully this is just a case of having a bad day and nothing more. Those two TDs would've helped out greatly if he would've been able to bring them in.

Green Bay's Pass Rush :no: Aside from one sack the pass rush was nowhere to be found. Maybe the went looking for Adams.


It looks like honeymoon is over between the Texans and Osweiler. Team trails 13-0 at half then benches him and his backup ends up helping them pull off the comeback.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Osweiler benched, and Savage leads the Texans to victory. :drose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

A little dicie there for a bit but the JM things will even out in the end philosophy prevailed :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Osweiler benched, and Savage leads the Texans to victory. :drose


i got to the gym and saw savage in and i was like :wtf2 

Texans had the balls to take out oswieler:bjpenn

but yea fucking tom savage leading the texans to victory


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Gus Bradley out as coach of the Jags.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raidahs going back to the playoffs. Man, their fans took over Qualcomm lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats to DA OAKLAND RAAAAAIIIIIIDAAAAHHHHHHSSSSSS on breaking their playoff drought. Doubt they'll make it far, but it's nice to see them get in.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

No surprise in the NE game. We always wipe the floor with that shit team whenever we're healthy, regardless of venue.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

way to go bengals


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Eight straight division titles for New England. :damn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BUNGLES GONNA BUNGLE

DON'T FUCK WITH THE TERRIBLE TOWEL

Soon as Hill disrespected it I knew the Stillers were gonna win. Fuck with the Terrible Towel and you pay. It is unavoidable. It is your team's destiny. 

THE SPIRIT OF MYRON COPE DESCENDED ON CINCINNATI WITH THE POWER OF THE DOUBLE YOI AND SMOTHERED THE BUNGLES


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can we just take a second to appreciate the fucking TITANS!? Beating Denver and KC in back-to-back weeks when NO ONE saw it coming. Totally deserve to win this division more than Houston does.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Can we just take a second to appreciate the fucking TITANS!? Beating Denver and KC in back-to-back weeks when NO ONE saw it coming. Totally deserve to win this division more than Houston does.


Yeah, I'd like to see them win. @Greenlawler and Titans fans deserve it imo. They've sat through some shitty seasons.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

As a Falcons fan I wanna say thank you to the Cowboys for helping us out.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ryan Succop wins it for us after the Chiefs cut him? Karma....

3-13 to 8-6 nice...

Titans are for real. No matter what happens from now on its great to be a Titans fan. Two first round picks next year, and a team that beats all odds? Let's go!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Can we just take a second to appreciate the fucking TITANS!? Beating Denver and KC in back-to-back weeks when NO ONE saw it coming. Totally deserve to win this division more than Houston does.


Denver and KC are very overrated though. Not impressed by the Titans at all.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

From baseline lobs to sideline bombs. Erik Swoope has made it! First TD catch of his LIFE! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Denver and KC are very overrated though. Not impressed by the Titans at all.


Are you a Patriots fan? Legit question cause it just sounds like something a Pats fan would say about any other team in the AFC.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My Titans just keep finding ways to win. Still a race to the end to see who wins the division against the Texans though. They've got to lose at least once before the season is over or the Titans are just hoping for a wild card spot.

Oh and as for the Bengals/Steelers, gotta love seeing the Bengals getting 4 penalties in row. Leave it to them to self destruct at the worst time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

If my Redskins don't make the playoffs, Atlanta is the team I'm rooting for to come out of the NFC. They've got legit Player of the Year contenders on both sides of the ball (Ryan and Beasley) and no one's talking about them for some reason. They're battle tested across the board with one of the toughest schedules in football. They went on the road and beat Denver, went on the road and should've beaten Seattle if a certain PI was called that should've been, demolished Tampa Bay, out-dueled Rodgers in a shootout, lost in heartbreaking fashion against KC, etc. I really think they can go in and out-duel Dallas or blow the brakes off of an injured Seattle team. Still a legit chance they get the 2 seed as well.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, Falcons are winning me over this season too.

I do see Redskins making the playoffs though, they're definitely beating Carolina tonight.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, Falcons are winning me over this season too.
> 
> I do see Redskins making the playoffs though, they're definitely beating Carolina tonight.


I'm trying not to get too greedy.  We've already won one night game this year, two would just be like we're turning the clock back 25 years. :lol

All these analysts are talking about how Newton owns the Redskins and torches us every time they play, etc etc. I hope Norman is out for blood and fucking picks him off 3 times.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Corey said:


> I'm trying not to get too greedy.  We've already won one night game this year, two would just be like we're turning the clock back 25 years. :lol
> 
> All these analysts are talking about how Newton owns the Redskins and torches us every time they play, etc etc. *I hope Norman is out for blood and fucking picks him off 3 times.*


:lmao fuck yeah.

Our defense is suspect especially against a run game like Cam, but I don't think it would be enough to CARRY the whole game.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Are you a Patriots fan? Legit question cause it just sounds like something a Pats fan would say about any other team in the AFC.


Yes, I am. Patriots are the most complete team in the entire league, not just the conference. It's not my fault that they're head and shoulders above every team in the AFC.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> If my Redskins don't make the playoffs, Atlanta is the team I'm rooting for to come out of the NFC. They've got legit Player of the Year contenders on both sides of the ball (Ryan and Beasley) and no one's talking about them for some reason. They're battle tested across the board with one of the toughest schedules in football. They went on the road and beat Denver, went on the road and should've beaten Seattle if a certain PI was called that should've been, demolished Tampa Bay, out-dueled Rodgers in a shootout, lost in heartbreaking fashion against KC, etc. I really think they can go in and out-duel Dallas or blow the brakes off of an injured Seattle team. Still a legit chance they get the 2 seed as well.


Atlanta doesn't have the defense to go very far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810955924659732480
:bjpenn

EDIT: Salvation Army has been capitalizing off of Zeke's kettle pot hop since last night. ESPN's Darren Rovell tried to call them out on it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810685774026969089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810686519937761280
How do you take an L from a charity organization? :sodone


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Boi if the Redskins don't get their shit together....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ROBERT FUCKING KELLY CARRIED THAT DRIVE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAIDERS

PLAYOFFS

IT IS OFFICIAL.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh my gosh, Merry Christmas all the way. (also, thx Titans <3 Actually doing the ONE THING Raiders haven't done this season.)


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

NORMAN, YES!

I WAS WAITING FOR YOU.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, Reed's out.

I can't believe we might lose decisively to a mediocre Panthers team.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Brady deserves to be in the MVP conversation more than Cousins, that much is certain :brady4

Also, Panthers adding to the havoc. 6th seed in NFC is wide open.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Read on ESPN that the Panthers have like .004% chance or something of making the playoffs if they win tonight:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Atlanta doesn't have the defense to go very far.


Not necessarily as a whole unit, but they've got enough young guys that can make a play to win it or change the entire game. Beasley leads the leads in both sacks and forced fumbles, Deion Jones has two pick-6's as a rookie, and Kenau Neal (another rookie) has 4 forced fumbles of his own. Not to mention they can get Dwight Freeney in the rotation and you never know what he's capable of to help for a late playoff push.



SovereignVA said:


> Boi if the Redskins don't get their shit together....


Yeah... it' didn't happen. We just do not win prime time games.



Telos said:


> Brady deserves to be in the MVP conversation more than Cousins, that much is certain :brady4


Believe me, Cousins has never been in the conversation at any point. :lol


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Corey said:


> Believe me, Cousins has never been in the conversation at any point. :lol


lol yeah I know, I just thought it was amusing that ESPN didn't get the memo, when they referred to Cousins as an MVP candidate in their intro.

Can't be surprised from the same ESPN that tried to sell us on Tyler Palko a few years ago. :lmao

https://deadspin.com/5865039/everyt...ay-night-football-in-one-new-yorker-paragraph


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Not necessarily as a whole unit, but they've got enough young guys that can make a play to win it or change the entire game. Beasley leads the leads in both sacks and forced fumbles, Deion Jones has two pick-6's as a rookie, and Kenau Neal (another rookie) has 4 forced fumbles of his own. Not to mention they can get Dwight Freeney in the rotation and you never know what he's capable of to help for a late playoff push.


The problem when you give up a lot of yards and have to rely on turnovers to keep teams out of the endzone is that in the postseason you're playing the best of the best, and opposing teams are far less likely to turn the ball over. They're still near the bottom in both YPG and PPG allowed. 25 PPG allowed is actually pretty embarrassing. 

I don't think they'll get by teams like Dallas or Seattle, or even GB if they make it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Obfuscation said:


> Oh my gosh, Merry Christmas all the way. (also, thx Titans <3 Actually doing the ONE THING Raiders haven't done this season.)


We barely got it done, but I'm a happy Titans fan!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811264440720969728
:sodone


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Yes, I am. Patriots are the most complete team in the entire league, not just the conference. It's not my fault that they're head and shoulders above every team in the AFC.


I agree the Pats are the best team. But to not be impressed by the Titans at all? 

Come on...

This team was 3-13 last year. They may not be on the Pats level but it has been an impressive season.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> I agree the Pats are the best team. But to not be impressed by the Titans at all?
> 
> Come on...
> 
> This team was 3-13 last year. They may not be on the Pats level but it has been an impressive season.


It's a good turnaround for them, for sure. When I said I was not impressed, I meant that within the context of them being a serious threat in the AFC. They're a very physical team and maybe they'll be able to pull an upset in the wild card round, but I don't see them hanging with anyone in the Divisional round.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pro Bowl rosters are out. It's back to AFC vs NFC! :mark: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000760503/article/nfl-announces-2017-pro-bowl-rosters

Someone needs to explain to me why the hell these rosters are set 3 weeks before the season ends, but whatever. Shoutout to my Redskins getting love. Brandon Scherff and Ryan Kerrigan made me very happy. Williams was a given as always.  Reed is... well I'll get to that.

*Happy to see the recognition*

- Lorenzo Alexander. Incredible year for an old vet.
- Casey Hayward. Leads the league in INTs on a bad team. Glad he made it, well deserved.
- Vic Beasley. Monster season.
- Landon Collins. Best safety in the league this year.

Didn't deserve it

- Amari Cooper. Let's be real here, Cooper has long stretches where he completely disappears. How does a WR with 4 TDs make the Pro Bowl? Luckily for him there's really no one else to go over him aside from both Denver WRs.
- Reggie Nelson. Guess he's had a solid year for a meh defense, but Eric Weddle certainly deserved it ahead of him imo.
- Larry Fitzgerald. I love Larry, but he's averaging 9.7 YPC this year. That's not a good stat.
- Jordan Reed. I love my boy here... but he's missed some games and definitely was not as good as he was last year. I'll get to who should've been here instead in a sec.
- Michael Bennett. A man with 3 sacks just made the Pro Bowl. Seriously, 3 sacks.
- Harrison Smith. This one is debatable, but I just find it hard to put a Safety into the Pro Bowl who has zero INTs and zero FFs.

*Biggest snubs*

- Drew Brees & Matthew Stafford. I'm not arguing against any of the three NFC QBs that were selected, but I also wouldn't be upset if any one of these two took their spots. Stafford I can understand though because his numbers aren't really blow-away.

- LeGarrette Blount. Can't argue against any selections made ahead of him, but still a tough one.

- Jordy Nelson. Should've gotten in over Fitzgerald without a doubt.

- Jimmy Graham & Cameron Brate. Honestly either one of these guys could've gotten in ahead of Reed and I would've been fine with it. Graham has nearly returned to old form and Brate has been consistent all year.

- A LOT of Inside Linebackers. Zach Brown, Kwon Alexander, Bernardrick McKinney, etc. There's some studs out there with huge numbers who don't get the recognition.

- Joey Bosa. Should've gotten in over Clowney imo. Better numbers in fewer games.

- Eric Weddle & Stephon Gilmore. IMO Weddle should be in over Nelson and Gilmore should be in over Harris.

- Carlos Dunlap. A defensive end that had 15 passes defended. FIFTEEN! Oh and he casually had 7 sacks to go with it. Put him or Bosa in over Clowney.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Smith is the best cover DB in the league, get out of here with your no stats to show for it BS. That's like saying Atione Winfield isn't a borderline HoF because all people care about is picks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Smith is the best cover DB in the league, get out of here with your no stats to show for it BS. That's like saying Atione Winfield isn't a borderline HoF because all people care about is picks.


I understand what you're saying but I just find it difficult when there's not enough tangible numbers there for an individual achievement. I know that he and Chris Harris are two of the best at their position, but for Pro Bowl voting I'd rather see someone get in who had the better year than simply based on reputation. I said Smith was debatable though. No one else that really jumps out as getting in over him. Everyone's pretty bunched together in the NFC with Thomas, Jenkins, Conte, etc.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Smith's hurt and I'm not sure he'd play anyways. It's a conspiracy against the owners to cycle as many injured players as possible as All-Stars to inflate the contract incentives received by union members.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually predicted that the return of Lane Johnson and Allen Barbre would give the Eagles offense the turnaround they needed to beat the Giants, but after a very close game.

I didn't expect such an explosive start for the Eagles.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Where in the fuck was this Eagles team of mines 6-7 weeks ago? I haven't seen them this good since the Cowboys game, and it makes me angry on two fronts. One is Lane Johnson his play in the first quarter pisses me off that he fucked getting suspended for the second time and hopefully his last. I personally wouldn't of let him play the last two games to send a message to him. Also the Defense gets a pick 6 on Eli, since when do we do that? I love the Eagles black, but they should of rocked the Kelly Green to match the old school Giants uniform they are rocking tonight. Wentz is a legit baller, if only we get a few weapons and sure up that DE and Cornerback position we can be a better threat in the NFC East next season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lol

Of course the Eagles would show up and play to win when nothing's at stake for them. EDP's probably gonna tear a wild boar's head off tonight.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> :lol
> 
> Of course the Eagles would show up and play to win when nothing's at stake for them. EDP's probably gonna tear a wild boar's head off tonight.


I hope he starts with Lane Johnson. The losing streak is over, also congrats Cowboys fans you won the NFC East. You only get a bye right, which means you guys can rest and lose the following week to a team like the Packers or Seahawks in the second round because those teams have been through wars. Theirs alot of young players who never been to the players and the moment might get to them. One game, winner goes home I trust Wilson and Rodgers to beat a team like Cowboys at their place.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Philly. I like you just a little bit right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was watching NFL Network after the game and see MONGO pop up. Goddamn he looks old and that makes me feel old. Seems like just yesterday I was watching him be the worst pro wrestler in history.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey! The Packers can clinch this weekend! 

This is all we need. No big deal.

1. Packers beat Minnesota.

2. Tampa Bay loses at New Orleans.

3. Washington loses at Chicago.

4. Atlanta wins at Carolina.

5. Denver wins vs. Kansas City.

6. Detroit wins at Dallas

7. Houston wins vs. Cincinnati


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you Philly, the Titans were just guaranteed a top ten draft pick via the Rams in 2017.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eli always comes through with an Eli game when you need it eyton


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...-fined-18000-craig-sager-cleats-receiver-says



> Beckham took to Instagram on Wednesday to say he was fined for wearing shoes in honor of the late Craig Sager that were auctioned for charity -- and it still cost him.
> 
> "I got fined 18k for Craig Sager cleats that were auction off the cleats to the highest bidder and donating the proceeds to his cancer research," Beckham wrote in a reply to an Instagram post by DeSean Jackson, in which the Washington Redskins wide receiver said he was fined by the NFL for nonconforming cleats. "18k like it's nothing to them, no warning to take them off or anything noTHING!"


The No Fun League strikes again. fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He knew better to be fair


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

*LET THE PERFECT SEASON CONTINUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO BROWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Ty Montgomery time! :mark: Hopefully he can have another big game.

Ha Ha Clinton-Dix getting some recognition by being selected to the pro bowl.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well at least the Vikes haven't exactly stopped us.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

lol @ the Jets.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cleveland Browns about to win their first game since December 13th LAST YEAR :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Last Browns QB to get a win was Manziel.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that sucks for the titans











lets go texans :dance


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jets 


:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao

:brady


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Packers for the division in Detroit next Sunday.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo Bears our defense is trash, no reason to be throwing this many INTs


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RG3 is hurt again. How many games did he make it this time?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Vikings getting washed :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cleveland is about to blow this.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I love how great the Falcons are doing this season.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BROWNS WIN A GAME!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

1-15.

Goodbye perfect season.

Goodbye #1 draft pick.

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

:dead3 :dead3 :dead3

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis

:bunk :bunk :bunk










These fucking Browns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Of course the Chargers would be the first to drop a game to Cleveland this season. :rivers

'08 Lions can have a toast now, their record stays intact.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job Skins, wish the Packers lost though.

Seahawks beat the Cardinals by at least 10 points. Don't see a weakened Cardinals doing anything against Seattle's defense.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, leave it to my Titans to lose to the f’n Jaguars of all teams in a game that matters. All I can hope for now is that the Bengals beat the Texans tonight.

And NOW Mariota suffered a fractured fibula. Just….damn it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Could be a tie in Buffalo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Whichever mod controls this thread: I hope you come up with an appropriate thread title for this Cleveland fuckery.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears now in position to get the 3rd overall pick with the Jacksonville win. :jbutler


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Whichever mod controls this thread: I hope you come up with an appropriate thread title for this Cleveland fuckery.


You need to calm down & remember that the 49ers are playing the Rams. If anyone is capable of losing to SF, it's the Rams. Just appreciate not being on the wrong side of history for a moment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm so torn between wanting to see Kaepernick suck so hard again and wanting the BRAHNS to get that #1 pick...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> You need to calm down & remember that the 49ers are playing the Rams. If anyone is capable of losing to SF, it's the Rams. Just appreciate not being on the wrong side of history for a moment.


Good point. Let's talk about all the things we've gained from winning today:

1) Avoided going 0-16, which means instead of being on the "wrong side of history", this season will be another forgettable Browns year plagued with injuries, bad coaching decisions, and poor showings on both sides of the ball.

2) The possibility of losing the #1 pick to the 49ers (And no, I wouldn't put it past the Rams to get a W today.)

3) A morale boost for the fans, who can now celebrate the fact that we're not the worst team in the league anymore! *SUPER BOWL HERE WE COME!!!!!!!*

:towns

EDIT: 4) The only *REAL* positive of us winning today: all the money raised for the parade will be sent to the Greater Cleveland Food Bank.

And shame on those of us who wanted to have some fun and make light of the team's misfortunes. Clearly the Browns have given us so many positive things to celebrate over the past 17 years.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Browns fans raised enough money for a parade if they go 0-16, so of course the Browns win a game. :lmao

Glad the Packers got the win today, just would have preferred to get a complete game from the defense. I still feel like I can't trust this defense to close out games consistently. The running game didn't show up today, but it's ok because Rodgers and the passing game made up for it. Jordy looks to have returned to form after a big day. He's quietly had a good season. It looks like the Packers got hot at the right time of the season.

Looking forward to next weeks game against the Lions for the division.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

There's no QB worthy of going number 1 this year. So, it's not a HUGE difference between #1 & #2.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Parade could've been epic fuckery, players coming out on large toilet floats.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Seahawks just don't feel like scoring. 1st and goal from the half yard line and they don't score. Got a fumble recovery and they go 3 and out. Wow.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

For those who want to know what will happen to the parade money now:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raiders goin' in dry on the Colts right now. Grigson and Pagano gonna be getting their pink slips when the season ends methinks.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It turns out Jordy had such a big first half because Vikings DBs went against Zimmer's game plan.



> Packers receiver Jordy Nelson had a huge first half against the Vikings today, catching seven passes for 145 yards and two touchdowns before halftime. *And he did it against a Minnesota secondary that was defying the orders of head coach Mike Zimmer to have cornerback Xavier Rhodes shadow Nelson.*
> 
> At halftime, Zimmer ordered the players to go back to the game plan of Rhodes shadowing Nelson, and it worked: Nelson managed just two catches for nine yards in the second half. But the damage was done in the first half. After the game, Zimmer acknowledged that the players hadn’t followed the game plan until he told them they had to at halftime.
> 
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2016/12/24/vikings-dbs-defied-zimmer-ignored-plan-for-covering-jordy-nelson/

:wow


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seahawks got the 2 point conversion, wow.

This game will get crazy if they can get a field goal.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

pre)Ghost said:


> It turns out Jordy had such a big first half because Vikings DBs went against Zimmer's game plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they learned why they are the players and he is the coach.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a bold strategy by the Vikings. Didn't pay off for em.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cardinals are just giving the Seahawks this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

More kicker fuckery with the Seahawks/Cardinals. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Niners win! And the Seahawks just missed an extra point to take the lead against Arizona.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seahawks vs Cardinals is crazy

THE KICK IS NO GOOD, OMG


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Randumo24 said:


> You need to calm down & remember that the 49ers are playing the Rams. If anyone is capable of losing to SF, it's the Rams. Just appreciate not being on the wrong side of history for a moment.


Good call :trips5


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> You need to calm down & remember that the 49ers are playing the Rams. If anyone is capable of losing to SF, it's the Rams.


**sighs in indignity**

All right I'll take that L.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What a crazy ending. Haha. Glad the Seahawks lost.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that extra point wouldn't of made a difference


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cards...

:sodone


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

David Johnson is such a beast. He's about to be the only player in NFL history to have 100+ scrimmage yards in all 16 games of a season.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Marcus Mariota and Derick Carr both have broken fibulas. Hopefully both can comeback next year and pick up were they left off. It was a lot of fun watching both of them this year.

49ers with a chance for the 1st overall pick and they beat the Rams. :woo

That finish to the Cardinals/Seahawks game. :done



Randumo24 said:


> Maybe they learned why they are the players and he is the coach.


I'm surprised it happened in the first place and that it lasted for a whole half. I don't recall hearing or reading anything about Zimmer losing the locker room.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons need to beat the Saints next week so they can be the number 2 seed.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I think I was the only person in the world who picked Cleveland to win this week. It makes the sting of picking them to win the last three weeks because I thought it might happen eventually burn a little less.


----------



## scarface12 (Jul 1, 2016)

Things are really falling into place for the Patriots. I'm hoping for a Patriots/Cowboys Super Bowl.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

scarface12 said:


> Things are really falling into place for the Patriots. I'm hoping for a Patriots/Falcons Super Bowl.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Just wanna let everyone know that if Green Bay goes out and beats Detroit next week to win their 6th straight game and take the division, Aaron Rodgers is definitely winning MVP. No fucking hotter QB right now and I do not want to see them getting healthier going into the playoffs.

Really shitty injuries for Carr, Mariota, and Lockett today. Hate to say it @Greenlawler but it doesn't look promising for Tennessee.



Priceless Blaze said:


> Falcons need to beat the Saints next week so they can be the number 2 seed.


And as wonderful as that would be for the Falcons, as a Redskins fan I beg that you DO NOT win against the Saints because that would slide Seattle into the 3rd seed... which would be who we played if we make the playoffs. I don't wanna see them in the playoffs again. :lol

Then again I don't think we could stop Atlanta right now either... :$



SovereignVA said:


> Good job Skins, wish the Packers lost though.


Nah, nah dawg. We need Green Bay to win out and for Detroit to lose out so we get the last playoff spot over the Lions/Bucs. Saints did us a favor today and now we kinda have to root for Dallas on Monday.



Randumo24 said:


> There's no QB worthy of going number 1 this year. So, it's not a HUGE difference between #1 & #2.


Yeah but they say this every year and then all of a sudden the process starts, a team falls in love, and either reaches for one or trades the boat for him.

I've been reading that Cleveland has some astronomical grade on Myles Garrett though.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Corey said:


> J
> 
> And as wonderful as that would be for the Falcons, as a Redskins fan I beg that you DO NOT win against the Saints because that would slide Seattle into the 3rd seed... which would be who we played if we make the playoffs. I don't wanna see them in the playoffs again. :lol
> 
> Then again I don't think we could stop Atlanta right now either... :$


I'm on such a high right now, been a few seasons since the Falcons were even in talks of doing anything like this! xD BUT HEY! Good luck to your team in the Playoffs! As long as it's not the Cowboys going to the Superbowl! LOL.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There isn't a team hotter right now than Rodgers and the Packers. Wouldn't want to face them in the playoffs. Getting hot at the right time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

How the hell do the Chargers get 9 sacks and not win that game!? :lol Bosa with two more to add to DROTY resume.



Priceless Blaze said:


> I'm on such a high right now, been a few seasons since the Falcons were even in talks of doing anything like this! xD BUT HEY! Good luck to your team in the Playoffs! As long as it's not the Cowboys going to the Superbowl! LOL.


Hey bud, no doubt. I love your team and think they have a serious chance at getting to the NFC Title game again. Ryan is certainly in the conversation for MVP/OPOTY.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, as Corey said, if the Packers win next week, you kinda have to give the MVP to Rodgers. Brady missed 4 games and they went 3-1 in his absence anyway, doubt he gets it. And they might be shy to give it to Carr with him getting hurt.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Corey said:


> Nah, nah dawg. We need Green Bay to win out and for Detroit to lose out so we get the last playoff spot over the Lions/Bucs. Saints did us a favor today and now we kinda have to root for Dallas on Monday.


Yeah, you're right I just double-checked.

Dallas beats Detroit and the ONLY thing we have to do is beat the Giants.

If for some reason Dallas loses than shit gets sticky.

H...how bout dem Cowboys??


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you New Orleans and Arizona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

@Randumo24

Bruh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812776971285438465
:dead3


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't mind me venting to you guys. 

After 3 years of having the best team I finally claimed my title back. That's right baby. Show me the 200 dollars cuz I'm short on rent, Merry damn Christmas, all praise God himself David Johnson, and our Lord and Savior Leveon Bell.

Also props to my prophets Matt Bryant, OBJ, and the outcast Bradford, the reject Bortles. Good job Pats d even. All hail your new rightful king. No more "But I'm the points leader" memes. No more "You can't win when it matters" comments. No more blowing me off as a one and done. Y'all rejected my points only league suggestion. Guess what? Either way, you're all trash. I'm champ either way. This is on every one of you idiots for letting me get Leveon Bell 15th overall, and somehow David Johnson 18th. I knew I was good to go at that point, even with Blake "Garbage Time God" Bortles, and the underrated Jameis Winston leading the way technically.


Do I take this too seriously? Maybe. But they made fun of me relentlessly last year for having so many moves, and for being upset I lost week 14 over a 0.02 point loss, when I would have won both playoff games had I won that last week game. That put me down a seed, and proceeded to have me score the 2nd most points week one of playoffs, and first most championship weekend. 

So yeah, I'm venting here for you guys to laugh at, or tl;dr. /Rant.

Woo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bengals........bruh.

The Texans are going to get destroyed in the wild card round again.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:lmao 

What a shit ass night game prior to that 4th quarter. Houston holds on and clinches the division. Congrats on getting blown out by KC again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fat randy strikes again :dance

texans win :goldberg2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to the Texans, won the division 3 years in a row despite a carousal of quarterbacks. Don't see them doing much in the playoffs though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It's nice that the Browns managed to end the streak of futility on my birthday, and that the 49ers managed to wipe away any potential negative consequence.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yung Savage leading the team to another win. :drose I feel that the Texans should at least be competitive in whatever playoff game they play in with him as the quarterback. If Osweiler was still starting, then yes, we would definitely get blown the fuck out again in the playoffs.

Side note, it's nice to see that Clowney is looking like the player everyone thought he was going to be before getting drafted. Texans D should be even scarier next year with a returning Watt, Clowney, and Mercilus.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The Texans could be facing Matt Moore or Matt McGloin in round one, so it's hardly inconceivable that they could win a playoff game. 

If the Ravens beat the Steelers, then the Patriots could have the easiest path ever to the Super Bowl, not that they werent already the overwhelming favorite. Belichick could even tank the Miami game and knock the Steelers out for sure if he wanted.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> @Randumo24
> 
> Bruh...
> 
> ...


idk why but the ref on the left not even doing the sign and just walking off has me :krillin3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ugh people in Cleveland happy over their first win. That might their first win in the next couple of years with that talent. I don't celebrate being mediocre, that shit wouldn't fly with Eagles fans like myself.

AFC North battle with the Steelers and Ravens and Bell is merking the Ravens Defense by himself!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Terrible day. I lost my fantasy championships and the Steelers clinched the AFC North. Awful. :no:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was at the game today hungover as shit, but I think it became my favorite game to see live. AB what a god. If he doesn't get in at the end the game is probably over, I don't think they'd of left us enough time. 

Bells just ridiculous. Best RB in the league.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Couple games got flexed for next week. Redskins vs. Giants will be at 4:30 as the Game of the Week on FOX and Lions vs. Packers will get the 8:30 slot with the North on the line.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dontari Poe throwing a TD pass. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Boy, Kubiak has made some really dumb decisions late in games this year. :lol

So all of a sudden with this Carr injury, Oakland could lose to Denver next week and fall from 2nd to 5th just like that. KC would get the division and the 2 seed with a win @ San Diego, which would be HUGE for them to get home field advantage. Playing so well right now with Kelce and Hill.

Baltimore and Denver have now been eliminated so both New England and Miami have nothing to play for against each other next week. Congrats Dolphins fans! Nice to see some new blood in the playoffs. Would love to see them upset Pittsburgh. :lol

Green Bay, Detroit, Washington, and Tampa Bay all fighting for those last two spots in the NFC. Next week's a big one!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oakland could get the 1 seed too fwiw, but I can't see Miami going into New England and winning, especially since they have absolutely nothing to play for. New England gonna come out ready to kick ass.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Really shitty injuries for Carr, Mariota, and Lockett today. Hate to say it @Greenlawler but it doesn't look promising for Tennessee..


Yep that was a bad day.But as a long time Titans fan you kind of saw that coming, we typically split with the Jags, and it just felt like a trap. 

But hey the 49ers beat the Rams! Now we are guaranteed a premium spot in the draft. Maybe even pick number 3?

Oh and Merry Christmas Corey!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

winning by 40 points, opponent has Dez and Zeke to play. so close to that elusive first fantasy final


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Derek Carr breaks his leg you can't be serious.

Oakland and maybe Pittsburgh or maybe KC could beat New England. No other team has a shot. Oakland has zero shot now that Carrr is down. Steelers are probably the team with the best chance. I don't think it happens though. 

Super Bowl is going to be part 3 of New England vs New York.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Super Bowl is going to be part 3 of New England vs New York.


I don't see it, honestly. The way both teams are playing right now, I don't think the Giants can go into Green Bay and beat them (who I think will win the North)... although we've been down that road before.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pretty sure the SB will be Dallas v Pittsburgh just as it should be.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't make a serious prediction because New England, Dallas, Pittsburgh, and Seattle are all my least favorite teams and all are favorites to get there. :lol 

My preseason pick was Green Bay vs. New England and I might still stick with that, but don't sleep on those Atlanta Falcons. I still have trouble trusting a rookie QB to take Dallas all the way. We'll see and obviously the Giants are a big wild card if Eli gets into playoff mode. Wouldn't be surprised to see the Chefs make a big run either.


----------



## scarface12 (Jul 1, 2016)

Playoffs are going to be exciting and unpredictable. Some flawed team is going win the SB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AryaDark said:


> *Pretty sure the SB will be Dallas v Pittsburgh just as it should be.*


Dallas v. Pitt rd 4 :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well the score ended 42-21, with the Cowboys and Lions. The Lions were tied up with them at Halftime so I guess they thought why not keep going. I still would of had Romo at least play the 4th quarter with the some of the Starters. Well at least Elliot got to play on the sidelines with this


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak :dez :zeke

:mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

All the Redskins have to do is beat the Giants and as long as Packers/Lions isn't a tie, we're in! :mark:

Giants should do the smart thing and sit Eli. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rex Ryan has been fired by Buffalo. So has Bob Ryan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone that hires bob ryan should be fired.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I remember stating in this thread before the season that Denver would not win the AFCW, that they would lose at home to NE, and that they would probably not even make the playoffs, and some Denver fan laughed. I had that same reaction Sunday night when it was official that all of my predictions would come to fruition.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A said Rex Ryan is next after Fisher and he got fired two weeks later :lmao*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't personally agree or understand the Rex firing. I always though he had the player's support and it's not his fault that McCoy and Watkins can never stay healthy. I never got to watch and Bills games though so maybe he had some stupid ass decisions. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bills certainly didn't suck because of Shady McCoy this season. He was fantastic again.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fuck everyone & everything. That is all. :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fuck everyone & everything. That is all. :mj2


:bigben :antonio :bell

Hello @Genesis 1.0


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JM said:


> :bigben :antonio :bell
> 
> Hello @Genesis 1.0


I will beat you to death Mercer. :frank3


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

scarface12 said:


> Playoffs are going to be exciting and unpredictable. Some flawed team is going win the SB.


Could see that being GB.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

Kansas City Chiefs are going..... all..... the...... waaaayyy!!!!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Str8EdgePUNK said:


> Kansas City Chiefs are going..... all..... the...... waaaayyy!!!!


Honestly the best I've ever felt about a Chiefs team. Dont jinx it plz D:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So just a question....

A lot of us who have supported our teams for a while are bound to have obscure player jerseys.

What's the most random jersey you own?

For me I have a couple? My #97 Jason Fisk and my #57 Rocky Calmus Titans jerseys are my most random.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> So just a question....
> 
> A lot of us who have supported our teams for a while are bound to have obscure player jerseys.
> 
> ...


Rocky Calmus... LOL. I only remember the guy from playing NFL2K5, because his picture really annoyed me. Something about the stupid soul patch.










But yeah, that's a super random jersey to have. Can't say I have any worse than that. Joseph Addai / Pierre Garcon / Bob Sanders, but at least they were all decent to great for some time. I highly recommend a website titled Straight Cash Homie that is actually all about random jersey spotting in public. Some are just great.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

No idea who's going to make the Super Bowl from the NFC, shame the AFC's such a foregone conclusion...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*


Rankles75 said:



No idea who's going to make the Super Bowl from the NFC

Click to expand...

*


Rankles75 said:


> , shame the AFC's such a foregone conclusion...


I agree. Could go either Cowboys, Seahawks or Giants. Either way should be an exciting playoffs in that conference.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815527740849999872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815528402711093248
Whoa.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Chip Kelly has been fired which means he's now receiving buyouts from both the Eagles and 49ers.

My guess is that Chip ends up going back to college. I'd be surprised if he got another coaching gig in the NFL.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good lord. Job openings galore around the league. Seems like the perfect year for Josh McDaniels to take the head coaching leap somewhere... again.  Back to Denver?

Also, LET'S FUCKING LOCK UP A PLAYOFF SPOT TODAY. :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Go Giants, 49ers (lol), Packers.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Go broncos! 

/chiefs fan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Steelers are resting Roethlisberger, Brown, Bell, Green, Pouncey, and Tuitt today. Browns might get another win! :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

pre)Ghost said:


> Chip Kelly has been fired which means he's now receiving buyouts from both the Eagles and 49ers.
> 
> My guess is that Chip ends up going back to college. I'd be surprised if he got another coaching gig in the NFL.


He missed a opportunity last year to go to USC.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why do teams, with absolutely nothing to play for, not just go for it on 4th and Goal from the 3? Eagles kicked the FG.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Romo back.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ROMO FOR PLAYOFF STARTER.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice return drive by Romo. Although it helps playing the bad Eagles defense, but still a good drive by him. Cowboys have made this game so far interesting, not surprised as I had a feeling this would be close despite Dallas having nothing to play for and resting most of their starters.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

So I'm just tuning into the Dallas game, help me out here... do they already know who's starting QB for playoffs? Is it romo?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Youthquake said:


> So I'm just tuning into the Dallas game, help me out here... do they already know who's starting QB for playoffs? Is it romo?


N its Prescott. Romo just came in for a drive, this is basically a preseason type game for the Cowboys as they have nothing to play for. Also this game may get out of hand if the Eagles defense does not start to step up and stop Dallas offense. Lol they are struggling against Mark Sanchez of all people.

Never mind Sanchez ends up as usual being Sanchez. Eagles D finally stepped up in that drive.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> N its Prescott. Romo just came in for a drive, this is basically a preseason type game for the Cowboys as they have nothing to play for. Also this game may get out of hand if the Eagles defense does not start to step up and stop Dallas offense. Lol they are struggling against Mark Sanchez of all people.


Thank you. 

That's the way it should be. I was last hearing speculation that romo was going to be put in and I'm never a fan of that idea... aside from that I hate that a team like this is just kinda throwing away a game... I'd rather keep the mentality all about winning, full throttle. I guess this makes for a fun game to watch though...:smile2:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Youthquake said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That's the way it should be. I was last hearing speculation that romo was going to be put in and I'm never a fan of that idea... aside from that I hate that a team like this is just kinda throwing away a game... I'd rather keep the mentality all about winning, full throttle. I guess this makes for a fun game to watch though...:smile2:


Romo imo is a good QB and has been the primary reason Dallas won games over the years he was a starter, just did not have a good team overall around him. I believe if he always had a good Cowboys team like they have now who knows he might be a SB champion, maybe. But Prescott is the future and earned his starting spot as the Cowboys QB and should be their guy now until he either starts stinking it up or cannot play anymore. Also the Cowboys have played the Eagles close in this game so they are trying to win and not throw it away it seems. This being a division game helps as no matter what you always want to stick it to your rival. 

Eagles defense these last few drives has played good but the offense needs to start scoring, its been this way for the most part all season. Eagles still need to work on their defense in the offseason by finally getting a secondary but they really need to work on offense. Get a primary running back and receivers. Wentz has potential to be a good starting QB in this league, although he has to improve on things but he needs weapons around him to help him out to put up points.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to Jordan Howard for breaking the Bears rookie rushing record set by Forte in 2008. :salute

Now hopefully they lose and clinch that 3rd overall pick in the draft.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wentz has shown flashes of brilliance in this game today against the Boys, has a bright future like I said. If only he can get help on offense he could be a rock solid quarterback for the team moving forward. I imagine if the Eagles had a decent offense atleast this season they proably be a playoff team at 10-6 or 11-5.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

1-15.

Not much else I can say that I haven't already said throughout the season. What kind of team goes to OT and throws the ball when they're in front of the endzone, especially after their running game was so strong throughout the day? Steelers were practically giving this game away, but we just had to Browns it up at the end.

Another year, another abysmal season at the Factory of Sadness. Thanks for the memories, Browns. See you assholes at the draft.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jfc Skins.......

PICK IT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cousins needs to go the fuck out here and earn that big money contract. This game has been abysmal and the defense has not been bad at all.

THANK YOU GARCON. At least someone wants to win this game! These refs have been fucking horrible tonight.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't believe I am actively aggressively, emotionally rooting for the Redskins....this is all your fault @Corey.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> Can't believe I am actively aggressively, emotionally rooting for the Redskins....this is all your fault @Corey.


:mark: :mark:

Cousins NEEDS this drive. All the stats mean nothing to this point.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

FUCK

Cousins just lost millions while we lost a playoff spot. Fuck fuck fuckity fuck


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PACKERS GOING TO PLAYOFFS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raiders


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Just adding insult to injury at this point.

God damnit, can't believe we're out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Perfect Poster @pre)Ghost

You're welcome guys. Enjoy the postseason.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Redskins are garbage :mj4. Win and you're in and you play like shit.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry Corey.....I hope I did not jinx your team. I really wanted you guys to win. 

Dang Jags, not only did they knock my Titans out of the playoffs but they blew a lead today that could have given the Titans the fourth pick.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

@RetepAdam. has taken so many L's this season based on that preseason debate we had. I was right about pretty much all of my preseason predictions.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If Denver actually has to play a healthy AFC team this year (which didn't happen once last year- literally not one single time) their defense will be exposed. Given their QB situation, it could get ugly for them.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62419225-post1761.html

Defense was exposed? Check. Teams were able to run on them with ease. They were soft in the trenches on both sides of the ball this season.

Could get ugly for them? Check. They missed the playoffs.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I've got KC winning the AFCW this season.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62452001-post1806.html

KC winning the AFCW? Check.

In reference to the NE @ DEN week 15 game...



RetepAdam. said:


> The Broncos will win yet again, and you'll make up some nonsense excuse about how it doesn't count because your backup longsnapper was injured. :mj4


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62423961-post1781.html

So so wrong.

Pats will win their 5th SB this year.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm so proud of my Saints. The fighting spirit and pride they carry is something inspiring. Love that Drew is proving again and again how much of a [email protected] he is...

Now I wait to see how some cards with unfold... one of them, what will come of Sean Peyton... he brought a lot to the organization and i don't know how his situation will turn out...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> He missed a opportunity last year to go to USC.


That was an odd situation. Apparently Chip was interested in the job, but Pat Haden didn't offer it to him because he didn't want to risk being rejected.



Corey said:


> @Perfect Poster @pre)Ghost
> 
> You're welcome guys. Enjoy the postseason.


Thanks for the thought, though I'm not sure if I trust the Packer's defense enough to make this postseason enjoyable.

Do you think tonight's performance will have a big affect on Cousins' contract negotiations?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Might've backed in the playoffs but 3 times in 6 years is p awesome imo :hb: :hb: :mark:



Corey said:


> @Perfect Poster @pre)Ghost
> 
> You're welcome guys. Enjoy the postseason.


I really wish it would've been you guys over the Packers, but a lot of stress has been taken off this game now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Shout out Giants.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

pre)Ghost said:


> Thanks for the thought, though I'm not sure if I trust the Packer's defense enough to make this postseason enjoyable.
> 
> Do you think tonight's performance will have a big affect on Cousins' contract negotiations?


What's the deal with Sam Shields? Is he ever coming back this year or no? Never know what could happen in the postseason. You get Matthews & Peppers on a hot streak and maybe you won't have to worry about the back end of that defense.

And fuck yes I think it lost him millions. The numbers have been great these last two years (some of the best in franchise history actually) but the win/loss record against teams above .500 is just not good and he has not shown up in the two big games we REALLY needed this year (against Carolina and today). It seems like he either lets the pressure get to him or he puts pressure on himself. Just give him the Osweiler contract and see what happens. He wins this game tonight and I'm fine with $20+ mil a year.



Perfect Poster said:


> I really wish it would've been you guys over the Packers


You and me both.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another job opening. San Diego just fired Mike McCoy.

The top 20 picks in the draft have been set. Skins have the 17th pick so hopefully we go heavy on DEFENSE and land a nice corner/safety/run stopper. 

Cleveland landed 1st (obviously) and 12th. Would've had two top-10 picks if Philly didn't win today.

Tennessee is picking 5th and 18th. Pretty damn good haul for a team that was so close to having a home playoff game. 

Never would've thought going into the year that we'd see Carolina & Cincy picking in the top 10. Chicago at 3 also has their highest draft pick since 1972. Jacksonville will be picking in the top 5 for the 6th straight year. :lol


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> What's the deal with Sam Shields? Is he ever coming back this year or no? Never know what could happen in the postseason. You get Matthews & Peppers on a hot streak and maybe you won't have to worry about the back end of that defense.


Shields is done for the year because they used the designated to return on rookie cornerback Makinton Dorleant. I'm not sure if Shields ever comes back to be honest. The concussion he suffered in week 1 was the second in nine months and fourth known of his career.

It's true that Matthews and Peppers could get on a hot streak, I just don't expect it to happen. Peppers is on a snap count mainly playing on passing situations. Matthews is dealing with a shoulder injury which is apparently improving. Nick Perry was having a good season stat wise, but is playing with a club on his hand. The pass rush is inconsistent and can disappear for long stretches. For the most part the secondary is inexperienced and it shows.

Maybe the defense isn't that bad and I'm just being pessimistic. I've just seen the defense cost the Packers too many games in the past.



> And fuck yes I think it lost him millions. The numbers have been great these last two years (some of the best in franchise history actually) but the win/loss record against teams above .500 is just not good and he has not shown up in the two big games we REALLY needed this year (against Carolina and today). It seems like he either lets the pressure get to him or he puts pressure on himself. Just give him the Osweiler contract and see what happens. He wins this game tonight and I'm fine with $20+ mil a year.


It's going to be interesting the type of contract he gets. Cousins is 28 and I think he has reached his ceiling as far as development is concerned. I'm not sure if he can turn into a big game quarterback. The Osweiler contract could work out for both sides. Cousins gets paid and the Redskins only have to commit to him for two years.

I agree that he probably cost himself millions after this game. Hopefully he doesn't hold out and end up getting franchised again.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Corey said:


> Jacksonville will be picking in the top 5 for the 6th straight year. :lol


:nash

Say it to mah face Corey


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't worry Dandy, next year's your year... :side:

Complete topic switch, fucking Matt Ryan was red hot today. Now I think Rodgers needs to do something really big tonight to win MVP. Fuck Tom Brady and neither of the two in Dallas are gonna win it.

Gonna do my year end awards tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Let Ryan or Rodgers or some other scrub win the regular season MVP. Brady will win the real MVP trophy in February.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rodgers held that ball for 9 seconds and then threw a TD

BAAAD man.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:rodgers2 Leads NFL with TDs

MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

One hell of an interesting stat I just read. Matt Ryan finished the year with the 4th highest QB Rating in NFL history. Every other QB in the top 5 won the MVP that year (Rodgers, Brady, and Manning twice). None of them won a Super Bowl that year though.

DAMN IT, Ryan or Rodgers!? Who do you pick!? Rodgers has been killing teams with his feet too with no run game.... but Ryan never missed a beat when Julio went down. :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^LOL at your sig.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Detroit caught a massive break today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ryan gets the nobody was worth it MVP


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I fucking love Anquan Boldin. What a legend.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Defense was exposed? Check. Teams were able to run on them with ease. They were soft in the trenches on both sides of the ball this season.


Well, for one, let's just start with the fact that despite taking a clear step back on defense this year, the Broncos finished #1 overall in Defensive DVOA. By the numbers, they were the best defense in the league again this year, though nowhere near their historic mark from last year. More in like 2015 Carolina/Arizona territory.

Which sounds an awful lot like what I said would happen.



RetepAdam. said:


> Now, I agree that the Broncos will take a step back on defense this year, not because they lost Malik Jackson and Danny Trevathan but because it's just hard to maintain that level of play in consecutive years. But a step back for that defense means going from literally one of the most dominant defenses ever to just run-of-the-mill great. They'll still be among the best in the league on that end. There's no real reason to believe otherwise.


Turns out their run defense took a bigger hit than I expected in the absence of Malik and Danny. But the pass defense was even better than last year's, which makes you look real smart for all your talk about how teams would be able to exploit them in the passing game.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I guess you missed the games where Pittsburgh and Indy in the regular season (and at times NE) had their way with that defense when they went with a short passing attack. And none of those teams had their key weapons either.





SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pittsburgh and Indy had their way with that defense by implementing a short passing attack - something NE does better than any team in the league when healthy. Let's not forget that Cincy without their starting QB also took Denver to OT.
> 
> Denver is primarily a man coverage team, and the way to beat them is crossing routes, slants, slant-flats, etc., creating mismatches, and having QBs with high IQ who can read a defense. The aforementioned teams all have the personnel to run such an offense if healthy. Against zone, pre-snap motion is crucial, and NE is by far the most proficient in that regard. Teams generally leave gaping holes in their zones because they don't adjust their coverage appropriately to motion.


Weird how Brady played like ass against the Broncos again this year. You know, despite the Patriots being so proficient at attacking man coverage like you said.

It's almost as if you were talking out your ass, and the results of the season proved as much.

Exactly two QBs — Drew Brees and Matt Ryan — put up numbers on the Broncos' secondary, and neither of them did it the way you prescribed. It's a shame NFL coaches weren't reading your posts. They would've had the No Fly Zone solved, no sweat!



> KC winning the AFCW? Check.


I had Oakland winning the AFC West.










Had Carr stayed healthy, I probably would've been right too.

I wasn't even sure the Broncos were going to make the playoffs, as you can tell by my not even going so far as to pick them as an "At Large" team in that. :lol

But who am I to let that get in the way of trash talk when my team has the upper hand? :shrug



> In reference to the NE @ DEN week 15 game...


Congratulations on the Patriots winning in Denver for the fourth time in your lifetime. :mj4

Season didn't go the way we hoped. It happens. Broncos are still the reigning Super Bowl champions for another month. Enjoy being mad online. :lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fuck yes the texans get the oakland raiders

karma is a bitch

payback time for the mexicocityscrewjob


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@RetepAdam. any head coach hopefuls in Denver?



HiddenFlaw said:


> fuck yes the texans get the oakland raiders
> 
> karma is a bitch
> 
> payback time for the mexicocityscrewjob


So glad I'm not the only one that thought this way about it. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first round playoff picks with no thought put into them.

Houston over Oakland
Pittsburgh over Miami
Green Bay over NY Giants
Seattle over Detroit


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck Aaron Rodgers with a cactus but if he's gonna dick me over at least he won me a fantasy championship. Down 60 with him Ebron and Montgomery and won by 5 after having the best team all season. Hell to the motherfucking yes. 

Now Lions gonna pull a 2012 Ravens and shock the motherfuckin world y'all. Seattle better watch your ass (inb4 lions lose by 3 scores)


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Well, for one, let's just start with the fact that despite taking a clear step back on defense this year, the Broncos finished #1 overall in Defensive DVOA. By the numbers, they were the best defense in the league again this year, though nowhere near their historic mark from last year. More in like 2015 Carolina/Arizona territory.
> 
> Which sounds an awful lot like what I said would happen.
> 
> ...


No need to be salty about your shit team missing the playoffs. You're not the New England Patriots, therefore you can't be SB contenders every single year for well over a decade. 

Teams attacked your defense in the passing game exactly as I said they would, and the ones that had any talent on offense had success. They utilized a short/quick passing attack with their RBs and TEs. It's a game plan that NE has utilized successfully against your team in the past, as Chris Harris pointed out after the Atlanta game. The reason teams didn't always put up big passing numbers against your team is because they were too busy running all over your soft run defense. Why pass on you when they can very easily run?

NE held you to 3 points on your home field LOL! When is the last time your pussy ass team won in Foxboro? Do you know? Were you even a Broncos fan then?

Your team fluked its way to a SB and has now fallen into obscurity where it belongs. Enjoy watching yet another deep NE playoff run. NE is everything your franchise aspires to be, but can't quite seem to achieve.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> @RetepAdam. any head coach hopefuls in Denver?


I dunno, man.

The top names are guys like Kyle Shanahan and Vance Joseph. I'm wary about someone like Shanahan after the whole Josh McDaniels debacle, but there's obviously some continuity there, and Elway wouldn't be relinquishing personnel control. Joseph, I don't know much about beyond him having been the Broncos' first choice for DC ahead of Wade Phillips. One of the local guys floated the idea of Mike McCoy, which I don't _viscerally_ hate despite his failures in San Diego, but that would be pretty underwhelming. Outside of that, I just don't really know who's in the mix. Do they want someone with ties to the organization to keep things running how they have been? Are they okay rolling the dice with a first-timer? Does this mean Wade is gone too? And if so, what does that mean for the defense? Would they just promote someone like Joe DeCamillis internally?

So, yeah. I don't really have any answers for you. I'll just be curious to see how this whole thing plays out.

But good for Kubes. I'm glad he came back and got his ring. Hope he enjoys a long and healthy retirement.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> No need to be salty about your shit team missing the playoffs. You're not the New England Patriots, therefore you can't be SB contenders every single year for well over a decade.
> 
> Teams attacked your defense in the passing game exactly as I said they would, and the ones that had any talent on offense had success. They utilized a short/quick passing attack with their RBs and TEs. It's a game plan that NE has utilized successfully against your team in the past, as Chris Harris pointed out after the Atlanta game. The reason teams didn't always put up big passing numbers against your team is because they were too busy running all over your soft run defense. Why pass on you when they can very easily run?
> 
> ...


Touched a nerve, did I? :lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shit season but at least we swept the crappy Bills... 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w6v5olbgirw


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sticking with my preseason Super Bowl pick. Packers vs. Patriots. Rodgers avenges both losses to Dallas and Atlanta by beating them when it matters most and then out-duels Brady in a shootout. I know they're really hurt on defense, but I just have this feeling with this Pack team man...

Next week though:

Steelers over Dolphins in a blowout (although I'd fucking love to see Ajayi go for 200 on em)
Texans over Raiders in like a 19-17 game
Packers over Giants in a CLOSE one, probs the game of the weekend
Seahawks over Lions in what could be a really good game too, just don't think Detroit can beat them on the road even Seattle's been kinda poopy lately


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Corey said:


> Steelers over Dolphins in a blowout (although I'd fucking love to see Ajayi go for 200 on em)
> Texans over Raiders in like a 19-17 game
> Packers over Giants in a CLOSE one, probs the game of the weekend
> Seahawks over Lions in what could be a really good game too, just don't think Detroit can beat them on the road even Seattle's been kinda poopy lately


^ What he said.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> I'm sticking with my preseason Super Bowl pick. Packers vs. Patriots. Rodgers avenges both losses to Dallas and Atlanta by beating them when it matters most and then out-duels Brady in a shootout. I know they're really hurt on defense, but I just have this feeling with this Pack team man...
> 
> Next week though:
> 
> ...


GB has a weak defense even at full strength, but they've got a lot of injuries in the secondary now. No chance they're able to contain all of NE''s weapons. NE's defense is playing lights out, and Rodgers isn't exactly known for stepping up when it matters most. He won't be out dueling the best playoff QB in NFL history.

Don't buy into the GB/Rodgers hype. They likely won't make it past the Divisional round.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> GB has a weak defense even at full strength, but they've got a lot of injuries in the secondary now. No chance they're able to contain all of NE''s weapons. NE's defense is playing lights out, and Rodgers isn't exactly known for stepping up when it matters most. He won't be out dueling the best playoff QB in NFL history.
> 
> Don't buy into the GB/Rodgers hype. They likely won't make it past the Divisional round.


Well New England has barely had to play any capable offenses imo, although I know how disciplined they are on defense. It'll be interesting if Pittsburgh gets there at full strength. I've just been wanting this Brady/Rodgers matchup in the Super Bowl for years now so I'm not giving up on the prediction until it happens. 

And there's just no way I can say Dallas is getting there. Dak has got to make a mistake at SOME point. Falcons are capable but that would just be a huge shock. Gotta go with the playoff pedigree of Aaron or Eli.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't see the Packers getting past the Cowboys if they play tbh. Plus I want Cowboys/Patriots anyway in the SB. And that's the matchup I think we're getting.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Well New England has barely had to play any capable offenses imo, although I know how disciplined they are on defense. It'll be interesting if Pittsburgh gets there at full strength. I've just been wanting this Brady/Rodgers matchup in the Super Bowl for years now so I'm not giving up on the prediction until it happens.
> 
> And there's just no way I can say Dallas is getting there. Dak has got to make a mistake at SOME point. Falcons are capable but that would just be a huge shock. Gotta go with the playoff pedigree of Aaron or Eli.


NE may not have played any juggernaut offenses, but the defense hasn't just been doing OK,  they've been completely wrecking opposing offenses. They're holding teams to well below their season average. Also, there really aren't any juggernaut offenses. Atlanta has put up big numbers, but most of that came early in the season. They've slowed down somewhat. Pittsburgh's offense hasn't performed very well on the road, and Big Ben hasn't had much success against Belichick defenses, especially in Foxboro.

Dallas and NYG are the most likely NFC representatives. Dallas is the most complete NFC team, and the NYG could make some noise if their offense steps up.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I too like either Dallas or NYG to make it out of the NFC. Dallas is good on offense and good enough on defense, while NYG can be explosive on offense and good enough on defense too. AFC no doubt NE is comin gout but KC could possibly do something. But Boys/Giants vs. NE in SB 51 for me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NFC can go a number ways. Can't even predict that. 

I got the AFC predicted up to the AFC Championship though. Steelers vs Pats in the AFC championship game after the Steelers beat the Dolphins in the wild card and the Chiefs in the divisional round. Pats will beat the Raiders in the divisional. Still think the Raiders can beat Houston but I admit after today it's not looking good.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> NFC can go a number ways. Can't even predict that.
> 
> I got the AFC predicted up to the AFC Championship though. Steelers vs Pats in the AFC championship game after the Steelers beat the Dolphins in the wild card and the Chiefs in the divisional round. Pats will beat the Raiders in the divisional. Still think the Raiders can beat Houston but I admit after today it's not looking good.


Personally I think Miami has a great shot at beating the Steelers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mra22 said:


> Personally I think Miami has a great shot at beating the Steelers


They got a chance, but the reason I'm picking the Steelers over both the Dolphins and the Chiefs is because of their playoff experience compared to these two teams. Plus I don't think Alex Smith is "that guy" in the playoffs. He's a good regular season QB.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I'll throw my predictions for the Superbowl out there just because everyone else is. Personally, I think/Would like to see a KC Chiefs vs Dallas Cowboys Superbowl. Obviously with Dallas winning it.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Alex smith actually plays better post season than regular season.

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/S/SmitAl03/gamelog/post/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@Chip Kelly was fired. Kubiak retired. I wonder where Chip lands in college football.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy fuck those are some incredible postseason numbers from Smith. Wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Personally I think Miami has a great shot at beating the Steelers


Miami's defense has been trash this season, but they tend to play pretty well against QBs like Big Ben. They struggle against super mobile QBs like Tyrod Taylor or QBs who get the ball out quickly like Brady, but Big Ben tends to hold the ball longer. That should give their DL time to make some plays

Having said that, they'll be playing in Pittsburgh in cold weather. That's a huge advantage for the Steelers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's talk Steve Smith.

The Steve Smith is retiring. I'd vote to induct him in the Hall of Fame. Would you?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Let's talk Steve Smith.
> 
> The Steve Smith is retiring. I'd vote to induct him in the Hall of Fame. Would you?




Hasn't he said he was going to retire 3 years in a row now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think so. It's probably real this time. I think the last time he got hurt and he didn't want to go out like that. That's not the Steve Smith way.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I think so. It's probably real this time. I think the last time he got hurt and he didn't want to go out like that. That's not the Steve Smith way.





That's the Brett Favre way. Go out injured. At least my Bears did something good in the last 10 years. Knocked the old man into retirement.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Let's talk Steve Smith.
> 
> The Steve Smith is retiring. I'd vote to induct him in the Hall of Fame. Would you?


Sure, he's made the most out of every season regardless of who is throwing to him.


But for real he'll probably be a struggle Colt next year as we offer him a 4 year deal for 28 million.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> Having said that, they'll be playing in Pittsburgh in cold weather. That's a huge advantage for the Steelers.


Yep. Steelers have been a significantly better team at home this year, too. Should be a gimme for the Steelers, but those are exactly the games Mike Tomlin loses.

Steve Smith will get in the HOF. His era he's gotta be top 10. He's still way more productive at 37 than he has any right to be. Should have got the fuck out of Carolina a lot sooner than he did, then he could have really put up elite stats.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Let's talk Steve Smith.
> 
> The Steve Smith is retiring. I'd vote to induct him in the Hall of Fame. Would you?


Absolutely. One of the most underrated receivers to play the game. Both Ronde Barber and Ike Taylor have said he was the toughest receiver to cover when they played. I've always felt like he and Anquan Boldin have always been so overlooked in the last 10-15 years. Shame he was never able to get that elusive ring.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> @Chip Kelly was fired. Kubiak retired. I wonder where Chip lands in college football.


Next OC for NE imo. Gonna take a season or two and rebuild himself. Plus I think it's been documented he hates recruiting, so i don't see him wanting to go back to college. He'll go somewhere with an established coach/good qb (NE, ATL, etc.)


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Next OC for NE imo. Gonna take a season or two and rebuild himself. Plus I think it's been documented he hates recruiting, so i don't see him wanting to go back to college. He'll go somewhere with an established coach/good qb (NE, ATL, etc.)


Kelly is clearly not cut out to be a coach in the NFL. He could have probably gone back to Oregon as they would have loved to have him back. I see him trying to find an OC job in the college ranks next year, either that or he should do TV analysis for a year. Quite a handful of spots he can land there, whether it could be ESPN, Fox, or Pac-12 Network. 

He did get a raw deal though in Frisco...notwithstanding the Kaepernick fiasco that whole team was a dumpster fire.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Corey's Year End Awards*​
*Most Valuable Player:* Aaron Rodgers (65.7 Comp %, 4,428 Yards, 40 TD, 7 INT, 104.2 Rating)
_Runner-Up: Matt Ryan_

This was a tough decision to make because both deserve it. Ryan has the better numbers for the most part and played on the team with a better record, but two key things stood out to me. One, Rodgers had a career high 369 rushing yards and 4 TDs on the ground. That finished second on the team to only Ty Montgomery, who's a converted wide receiver for christ sake! He never had a steady run game like Ryan did, who had the luxury of working with a Pro Bowl 1,000-yard rusher in Freeman and another stud in Coleman. Secondly, Rodgers managed to only throw 7 interceptions with a career high 610 pass attempts. He threw over 70 more passes than Ryan basically because he had to for his team to win. He said he thought they could run the table, and he put the team on his back and did just that. In the final 7 games of the year, Rodgers had 18 TD and not a single INT. If that's not an MVP than I really don't know what is. Oh and if all of that isn't enough, remember when Rodgers won MVP in 2014? Well in 2016 he had more yards, a slightly better completion percentage, more TDs, and far more in the rushing department. 

*Offensive Player of the Year:* Matt Ryan (69.9 Comp %, 4,944 Yards, 38 TD, 7 INT, 117.1 Rating)
_Runners-Up: Drew Brees, Aaron Rodgers, Ezekiel Elliott, David Johnson_

Yeah I copped out. :lol Ryan deserves to win _something_ for his incredible year, and if it's not MVP it should be this. He led the league in Passer Rating (which was the 4th best all time) and yards per attempt, then finished 2nd in yards, 3rd in completion percentage, and 2nd in TDs. He truly had an incredible year on a juggernaut offense that averaged 33.8 points per game.

In reference to everyone else, you can make a legitimate case for a LOT of people. Brees threw for over 5,200 yards, Elliott won the rushing title by a mile without even playing in the last game of the season, Johnson was pretty much ALL of Arizona's offense, and Brady had the best TD/INT ratio in NFL history. I felt Ryan was the leader of the pack though. Best player on the best offense, if you will.

*Defensive Player of the Year:* Vic Beasley (15.5 Sacks, 6 Forced Fumbles, 1 Fumble Recovery TD)
_Runners-Up: Landon Collins, Von Miller, Khalil Mack_

This one to me is simple, but the league probably won't feel the same. Beasley led the league in both sacks & forced fumbles (tied with Bruce Irvin technically) and played on a first place team. He had a strip sack that he recovered on his own and returned for a TD. That's awesome!  Really though I think the only argument you can make against him was that he didn't do much outside of sacking the QB. Von Miller had double the amount of tackles and was involved in other aspects on defense so I wouldn't be surprised or upset if he won it also based on name value. Personally if I had to pick a number 2 or pick someone outside of Beasley I'd go with Collins. 125 tackles, 5 picks, and 4 sacks at the safety position? That's fucking UNHEARD of. What a year for that guy. Mack was tremendous in the middle of the year but did nothing in the last 3 games. I value when players finish strong and Beasley compiled 6 sacks and 3 forced fumbles in the last five.

*Comeback Player of the Year:* Jordy Nelson (97 Receptions, 1,257 Yards, 14 TD)

Not even going to name a runner up because I definitely think Jordy has this in the bag. After missing the entire 2015 season with a torn ACL, he came back this year at age 31 and picked right back up where he left off. Without a doubt one of the biggest Pro Bowl snubs.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year:* Dak Prescott (67.8 Comp %, 3,667 Yards, 23 TD, 4 INT, 104.9 Rating, 6 Rush TD)
_Runners-Up: Ezekiel Elliott, Tyreek Hill, Michael Thomas, Jordan Howard_

Really I think they should just give the award to both Dak & Zeke by calling it a tie, but since that probably won't happen I have to give Dak the slight edge considering he was miles ahead of Matt Cassel, Kellen Moore, & Brandon Weeden from one year ago. I believe he also set the rookie QB completion percentage record, breaking Big Ben's old mark. Make no mistake that one of these two Cowboys are winning it, but it was a tremendous year for rookies. Hill scored by pretty much every different way possible, Jordan Howard quietly ran for 1,100 yards in Chicago, and Thomas was top-10 in virtually ever major receiver category.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year:* Joey Bosa (41 Tackles, 10.5 Sacks)
_Runners-Up: Deion Jones, Yannick Ngakoue_

Bosa didn't even get on the fucking field until week 5 and still racked up double digit sacks. That's incredible. Only 4 Defensive Ends in the entire league had more sacks. Big time Pro Bowl snub. About a 0.2% chance he's not winning this.

*Coach of the Year:* Jack Del Rio
_Other Options: Jason Garrett, Bill Belichick, Dan Quinn_

Don't really care about this award. Give it to any of those four and it'll make sense. I chose Del Rio since he got ballsy and went for all those 4th downs and 2 point conversions that ended up winning games. Quinn's Falcons far exceeded expectations and they drafted really well on defense with some playmakers. Garrett's Cowboys had the 2nd best record in football, but I don't have any idea how much credit he can get for that. Who knows.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Browns couldn't even beat Landry Jones :lmao

That is some ineptitude that only the Browns and maybe the 49ers could achieve


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seahawks have signed Devin Hester to replace Lockett in their playoff run. Looks like on Saturday we're getting Brock Osweiler vs. Connor Cook. That's gonna be... an awful game. :lol

Hall of Fame finalists were revealed. VOTE JACOBY :mark: http://www.nfl.com/qs/hofvote/index.jsp 

Speaking of guys that are retiring, Robert Mathis also played his last game this past weekend. Always remember him for being a strip sack artist on the other side of Freeney. Finishes his career with more sacks and forced fumbles than Freeney which came as a pretty big surprise to me. He's 17th on the all time sack list and a 5x Pro Bowler/Super Bowl champ so I think he'll get into Canton one of these days. Was probably robbed from being DPOTY in 2013 too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bosa probably got Pro Bowl snubbed because he held out. And he shits on his own shitty team. Because it's a bad attitude to want to win and not play for a loser that seemingly has no issues with being a loser. 

Vote Faneca, don't be fools.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jacoby has to be in before Faneca sorry.

Coaches being in the same category as players is dumb. Coryell is a Hall of Fame coach, but it's very hard to vote for him when every finalist is a Hall of Famer in my view.

LaDainian Tomlinson, Kurt Warner, Joe Jacoby, Terrell Owens, Terrell Davis imo.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I think Adam Gase should gets some votes for coach of the year. Coming into the season expectations were low on the Dolphins and he got them to the playoffs despite losing Tanehill.
If Terrell Davis gets in over Jason Taylor or Dawkins mistakes have been made.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I voted Jacoby, Davis, Warner, Law, and Owens. If Owens had to wait an extra year I think LT can as well. Ty Law has to get in imo. Hell of a corner.

EDIT: I almost mentioned Gase btw. Just didn't think he should win over the other guys although he did a great job.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tomlinson is top 5 all time rushing. Faulk was 1st ballot. Tomlinson is too.


It's amazing that GORE is now 8th all time in rushing. He's got an outside shot at 15k yards. He's quietly put together an incredible career.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

LT is a lock and should headline this years class. Winning an MVP title as a RB is no small feat.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

This explains so much about last season:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816650930817036289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816651223365517312
Luckily, NE is much healthier this time around. Teams won't get super lucky like the Broncos did last postseason.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I like how every time the Patriots lose it's because the other team is "lucky". 

Caldwell is going to be bad for a 4th year, which is for the best. Finally brought some stability to the franchise and has found some nice coordinators in Jim Bob Cooter and Terryl Austin. Hopefully they can shock the Seahawks and get that playoff monkey off their back and increase the talent around them next year.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Perfect Poster said:


> I like how every time the Patriots lose it's because the other team is "lucky".


Playing a NE squad missing numerous players and having their active players so beat up that they cannot even practice is very lucky. As if that wasn't enough, NE was on the road, had a center who was giving away the snap count, and missed a fluky XP, and still only lost by 2 points. Can't get any more lucky than that if you're NE's opponent.

Injuries are by far the biggest contributor to NE not having 6-7 SBs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Playing a NE squad missing numerous players and having their active players so beat up that they cannot even practice is very lucky. As if that wasn't enough, NE was on the road, had a center who was giving away the snap count, and missed a fluky XP, and still only lost by 2 points. Can't get any more lucky than that if you're NE's opponent.
> 
> Injuries are by far the biggest contributor to NE not having 6-7 SBs.


Patriot fans seem to be the only fans in the league that are completely ignorant regarding every other team.

News flash, every team deals with major injuries that cause the team set backs.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Invictus said:


> Patriot fans seem to be the only fans in the league that are completely ignorant regarding every other team.
> 
> News flash, every team deals with major injuries that cause the team set backs.


NE is among the most injured teams over the last 3-4 seasons. Last year especially, this is what they had to deal with:

(team wins vs man games lost to injury)










_By far_ the most injured team among the final 4 remaining. Unsurprisingly, Denver was the least injured team in the entire league.

Let me know when other teams have to deal with it as much as we have in recent years.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Playing a NE squad missing numerous players and having their active players so beat up that they cannot even practice is very lucky. As if that wasn't enough, NE was on the road, had a center who was giving away the snap count, and missed a fluky XP, and still only lost by 2 points. Can't get any more lucky than that if you're NE's opponent.
> 
> Injuries are by far the biggest contributor to NE not having 6-7 SBs.


Ne being on the road has nothing to do with luck. Denver had the better record thus were deserving of the home game. And the center giving away the snap count (whether this is true or not idgaf) is a credit to Denver to realizing this and exploiting it. If it was the other way around you'd be crediting how smart the pats are for doing this. 

Missed xps happen, a pats fan of all ppl should know that short fgs aren't gimmes (cundiff against them a few years ago after Evans dropped a gw td come to mind). 

If you're gonna play the injury luck game, the pats are already lucky in that half the AFC is on their backup qb (including a legit contender in Oakland) and will likely only have to beat KC or Pitt to make it back to the super bowl. 

I know patriots/Boston fans in general like to have an excuse when their team doesn't win it all, but sometimes you just get got.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ne being on the road has nothing to do with luck. Denver had the better record thus were deserving of the home game. And the center giving away the snap count (whether this is true or not idgaf) is a credit to Denver to realizing this and exploiting it. If it was the other way around you'd be crediting how smart the pats are for doing this.
> 
> Missed xps happen, a pats fan of all ppl should know that short fgs aren't gimmes (cundiff against them a few years ago after Evans dropped a gw td come to mind).
> 
> ...


We had the same record. Denver had the tiebreaker by barely beating a depleted NE team in OT on their own home field. That graph I posted applies to the entire season, and not one single playoff contender came close to NE in terms of man games lost.

Missed XPs are rare, especially before this season, and especially for Gost.

Yes, I'm aware of the current QB injury situation for the AFC. The only one that really matters is Carr. Savage and Tannehill weren't going to do anything anyways. But yes, I'm glad things are finally going our way on that front. It's about time, after 3-4 years of being the most decimated team.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What team doesn't have key injuries by the time the playoffs roll around? It's a valid excuse (pending who the injuries are) but it isn't "luck".


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> We had the same record. Denver had the tiebreaker by barely beating a depleted NE team in OT on their own home field. That graph I posted applies to the entire season, and not one single playoff contender came close to NE in terms of man games lost.
> 
> Missed XPs are rare, especially before this season, and especially for Gost.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the current QB injury situation for the AFC. The only one that really matters is Carr. Savage and Tannehill weren't going to do anything anyways. But yes, I'm glad things are finally going our way on that front. It's about time, after 3-4 years of being the most decimated team.


All it sounds like is a bunch of excuses. They had three other losses that kept them from not getting the one seed, so they weren't deserving of the one seed. And the XP moved back last year and misses went up, so let's not pretend it's impossible for a Miss to come. 

The patriots have had some luck go their way and some luck not go their way over the years. To say they should have 6-7 titles is ridiculous because you're only accounting for one teams bad luck and not everyone's. the playoffs are a crapshoot and fluke plays decide a lot of games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

inb4 Bears make the worst 1st round draft pick ever.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it doesnt matter how many man games were lost

it matters who was losing them

losing gronk is a big deal

losing a backup safety or whoever who only saw the field on kickoffs isn't


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://deadspin.com/tyrod-taylor-might-be-calling-the-bills-bluff-1790803585

GOT EM :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonder if the Bears should give Taylor a look. :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Steve Smith is the man :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

All Pro teams are out: http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/m...s-lead-the-aps-all-pro-teams/?linkId=33106260

Ryan got 1st team, Brady got 2nd. Rodgers might actually win MVP and not be selected to an AP team. 

David Johnson was selected to both teams. FLEX on 1st and RB on the 2nd. Damn near every member of the Cowboys o-line made 1st team and damn near every starter on the Giants defense got a selection.

Jordy Nelson, Joey Bosa, and Eric Weddle are my biggest snubs. Nelson I can understand because the other 4 were fantastic too. Bosa you could easily throw into that 2nd team edge rusher list. Weddle should've been selected over McCourty for 2nd team... but whatevs.

It's pretty god damn impressive to see Malcolm Butler go from being on the streets to sealing a Super Bowl win and now being selected to an All Pro team. Crazy! Jack Conklin getting 1st team as a rookie is super impressive too.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Things aren't looking good for Green Bay's pass defense. They just called up a guy from the practice squad that has only been playing cornerback since week two of the regular season. At this point I wouldn't be surprised if they started holding open public tryouts.

It'll be a miracle if the defense prevents Eli and OBJ from having career days.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm thinking it's going to be the Packers and Patriots in the super bowl


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Raiders and Texans game is terrible


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game has gone the way I expected it to. :sleep


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

the raiders are just sad. i feel so bad for them.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

New England are going to do nasty butt stuff to Houston next week...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

FYI with Ray Lewis always preaching about how important defense is to communication and seemingly the chemistry ripping off this Seahawks squad dating all the way back to the Lynch incident through losing Earl Thomas and the recent Sherman vs coach spats,

edit: this didnt seem to matter a dominating run attack and questionable officiating sealed this one. Seattle just got the help while outplaying detroit at the same time.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kristie Wilson said:


> the raiders are just sad. i feel so bad for them.


i don't thats what they get for the mexicocityscrewjob, karma is a bitch









texans win










the patriots massacre of the texans will be glorious wens3



lets go texans babay!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Richardson was on some OBJ shit.

What a catch.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid catch but also very solid facemask.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I hope Seattle comes out of the NFC so NE can whip their ass in another SB.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel really happy for Texans fans. That defense looked fucking GREAT tonight (yeah I know they played Connor Cook) and Osweiler finally showed up to play a football game. Got to at least have _some_ kind of a confidence boost going into next week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Right now that call the refs admitted they got wrong on the touchdown catch is looking REALLY big.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Right now that call the refs admitted they got wrong on the touchdown catch is looking REALLY big.


Shit like that is so stupid. Should be reviewable imo. Won't matter though if they can't stop Rawls. He's having a field day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel bad for the Raiders but injuries are just a sad fact of life. Seattle game is pretty good. Pulling for a Pittsburgh/Seattle Super Bowl right now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have no direct horse in this race but this has been some eyebrow raising officiating....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lions are done. What a terrible ending to their season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lions seemed to have run out of good luck and 4th quarter comebacks. A few incredible catches by Seattle receivers, questionable calls not going their way, and all of a sudden Seattle's back to having a juggernaut rushing offense.

The Lions currently hold the worst win percentage in postseaosn history since the merger. They're now 1-12 since 1970.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Beating Seattle at home was never going to happen for Detroit.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Those refs were pretty questionable. Result probably wasn't effected, but yikes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kinda of a bleh 1st 2 games for this wildcard weekend. Hope tomorrow's games are better.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

2 dogshit games

Step up ffs nfl


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

football has really fallen off, in my personal opinion, in terms of entertainment value. I legitimate think Id enjoy playoffs baseball more than some of the shit that comes on for the NFL. Having one good game out of 4 doesn't make it a good round either.


all throughout the year just your average game is pretty bleh to watch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This happens every year in the wild card round. There's always at least one or two stinkers so it's not surprising.

2011 - New York 24, Atlanta 2
2011 - Houston 31, Cincinnati 10
2012 - Baltimore 24, Indianapolis 9
2012 - Green Bay 24, Minnesota 10
2013 - San Diego 27, Cincinnati 10
2014 - Indianapolis 26, Cincinnati 10
2015 - Green Bay 35, Washington 18 :crying::crying::crying:
2015 - Kansas City 30, Houston 0

Fuck, I forgot about how much Cincy gets blown out in the playoffs. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions overachieved but Stanford hurting his finger pretty much ended their chances. Despite making the playoffs they have a lot of places they need to improve. They have about 3.5 good defensive players (slay, ansah, hyder did well, I'll hold out hope levy gets back to himself). Their oline has 2 holes (Tomlinson is a bust and whoever rotates at rt) and their best two rb are made of glass.

Team needs to up its talent level. Too many depth guys playing important roles. 

Go Falcons/Giants/Chiefs, I guess.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Both WC games later today can be good. Steelers/Dolphins could be a shoot out, while Giants and Packers can be a fun score game. Its all about matchups, yesterdays games had no good matchups, but today it does.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Steelers/Dolphins is very interesting to me as a fan, because it's going to be a good indicator going forward. Tomlin/Ben have one playoff win in 6 years, and that was really only because of the Bengals Bengal'ing. Though in their defense, basically had Denver on the ropes too, and a guy they signed off the street to run the ball fumbled that game away. But one way or another, they're playing a team they're much better than and that's even with a healthy Tannehill, as Tannehill sucks anyways. At home, where they've been a significantly better team this year. With a healthy Ben/Brown/Bell. There's absolutely zero excuse to lose this game. I don't want to sound like a dipshit cocky fan, but the Steelers should honestly win by two-three TDs if they play to their talent level.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

What a terrible way to start the playoffs with two forgettable games. Today's games should be better given how low the bar has been set.

Don't really care who wins the Dolphins/Steelers game, too busy looking forward to the Packer game.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's go Packers!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Think the Steelers take this 30-14. Dolphins being without their two starting Safeties should make it a lot easier for Pittsburgh's Offense to move the ball than in the regular season matchup, and I can't see Matt Moore having much joy for Miami...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Antonio Brown! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope this is at least a game. Yesterday's games were brutal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hopefully this game is at least entertaining yesterday's games felt like preseason games. I fell asleep and didn't even watch all of the second game


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ummmmm Miami?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Antonio Brown is ridiculous


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:antonio :bigben

We are not worthy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bigben :antonio :sodone Very fun watching this with my rabid Steelers fan father.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> :bigben :antonio :sodone Very fun watching this wth my rabid Steeler fan father.


Your dad should watch with @Headliner's father. He'd give him a run for his money.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Miami can't stop them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bell Save some for next week. :lol :bigbenbell :fuckyeah


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Well so far this game isn't fun like I was hoping it to be. Yeah so far WC weekend has sucked hard, hopefully divisional weekend will be much better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, that fumble was huge. This game is far from over, but I like the Steeler's chances.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Pittsburgh's defense is soft and utter trash. I hope NE gets these geeks in the AFCCG.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Pittsburgh got super lucky with Tannehill's injury. Moore sucks beyond belief. Tannehill could have beaten this team.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pittsburgh got super lucky with Tannehill's injury. Moore sucks beyond belief. Tannehill could have beaten this team.


You're trying way too hard.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> You're trying way too hard.


I don't need to try at all. This is was a two score game in the 3rd quarter regardless of the fact that Miami's defense is beat up and regardless of Matt Moore giving the ball away every time they got into the red zone. A Moore led offense has still been moving the ball well on that weak defense of Pittsburgh's.

They'll be lucky to be in a competitive game with KC next week.

Matt Moore is 13 of 16 for 175 yards. Imagine what a real QB will do to them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't need to try at all. This is was a two score game in the 3rd quarter regardless of the fact that Miami's defense is beat up and regardless of Matt Moore giving the ball away every time they got into the red zone. A Moore led offense has still been moving the ball well on that weak defense of Pittsburgh's.
> 
> They'll be lucky to be in a competitive game with KC next week.


They'll be lucky to be competitive against a team they already blew out and put up 40 points on? :lol The troll is strong with this one. Getting a little worried that NE is in trouble? Calm down. 

Ryan Tannehill is a mediocre QB on a great day. Matt Moore is like a small downgrade from him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> They'll be lucky to be competitive against a team they already blew out and put up 40 points on? :lol The troll is strong with this one. Getting a little worried that NE is in trouble? Calm down.
> 
> Ryan Tannehill is a mediocre QB on a great day. Matt Moore is like a small downgrade from him.


Matt Moore isn't a small downgrade, he's absolute trash. Yet he is 13 of 16 for 175 yards. A real QB will dismantle this defense.

Previous regular season meetings often mean nothing. Miami vs Pittsburgh is a good example of this. My favorite example is NE vs Pittsburgh in 2004. But there are many examples that support this. The game will be at Arrowhead, which is a difficult place to play, especially when you consider these stats:

Big Ben at home this yr: 71%, 320 YPG, 20 TD, 5 INT, 102.8 QB RTG

Big Ben on the road: 59%, 238 YPG, 9 TD, 8 INT, 78.4 QB RTG

Pittsburgh's offense has been trash on the road.

The Steelers are Brady's bitches. They always have been. Big Ben has zero career wins in Foxboro vs NE with Brady starting. Believe me, I'll be rooting hard for Pittsburgh next week, but I'm pessimistic about their chances, unfortunately.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

No need defending the fact that the steelers defence is utter trash. That secondary is embarrassing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pittsburgh should be smart and put in Landry Jones/Deangelo Williams.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Matt Moore isn't a small downgrade, he's absolute trash. Yet he is 13 of 16 for 175 yards. A real QB will dismantle this defense.
> 
> Previous regular season meetings often mean nothing. Miami vs Pittsburgh is a good example of this. My favorite example is NE vs Pittsburgh in 2004. But there are many examples that support this. The game will be at Arrowhead, which is a difficult place to play, especially when you consider these stats:
> 
> ...


Ryan Tannehill is absolute trash and would be a backup on a lot teams in the NFL. But suddenly he's Peyton Manning when you need to reach for an argument. Act like you're watching the game, in which the Steelers have been up big for three quarters, in which they're just giving Moore garbage completions for nothing. Every time they've needed to stop him, they've stopped him easily. 

When you make idiot statements like "Steelers will be lucky to be competitive against KC" next week obviously I'm going to refer to the Steelers previously dismantling that team earlier in the year, in which both teams were healthy and had no excuses. Where Ben specifically targeted Peters all game long and humiliated him. "Lucky to be competitive" isn't the phrase you use to describe next week's game, when the team you're saying it about already has a 40 point win over KC this year. That's stupid as fuck and you're well aware of that. 

I have no disillusions about Ben/Steelers on the road this year. I have no disillusions about Brady vs. Steelers. I have no disillusions about anything. You're the one making overcompensating troll statements about their D being "soft" when they've utterly beat the fucking shit out Miami today and delivered more hard hits than any other team has this weekend, while holding Ajayi to nothing. Steelers post-season was always going to be a journey of if's for them. If Bud Dupree, Sean Davis, and Artie Burns reach the next level during the post season then this is a good defense. If Ben wants to further his legacy he plays like good Ben and not retard Ben. If Tomlin is truly a good-great HC then he's at least making it to the AFCCG. They always were going into this postseason with a monkey on their back that they needed to shake, especially when it comes to the road performance. I'm not the one running off at the mouth. The only thing I ever said is that they should beat the Dolphins by two TDs....and well look at that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Steelers fans are the most delusional folk on the planet. Just a complete disconnect from reality.

KC by at LEAST 2 touchdowns next week.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cashmere said:


> Steelers fans are the most delusional folk on the planet. Just a complete disconnect from reality.
> 
> KC by at LEAST 2 touchdowns next week.


LOLOLOLOLOL Didn't you learn your lesson this year? You're still doing this? And we're delusional?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

@Godway, you really need to learn when it's a good time to read a post, go "lol, this guy..." and keep scrolling.

I do that with all of @SilvasBrokenLeg's posts. He wanted to get some reactions and guess what? He won. You lost.

Anyway, SEVENBURG.

On to the next.

:antonio :bigben :bell


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please just let it be quick Giants.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Ryan Tannehill is absolute trash and would be a backup on a lot teams in the NFL. But suddenly he's Peyton Manning when you need to reach for an argument. Act like you're watching the game, in which the Steelers have been up big for three quarters, in which they're just giving Moore garbage completions for nothing. Every time they've needed to stop him, they've stopped him easily.
> 
> When you make idiot statements like "Steelers will be lucky to be competitive against KC" next week obviously I'm going to refer to the Steelers previously dismantling that team earlier in the year, in which both teams were healthy and had no excuses. Where Ben specifically targeted Peters all game long and humiliated him. "Lucky to be competitive" isn't the phrase you use to describe next week's game, when the team you're saying it about already has a 40 point win over KC this year. That's stupid as fuck and you're well aware of that.
> 
> I have no disillusions about Ben/Steelers on the road this year. I have no disillusions about Brady vs. Steelers. I have no disillusions about anything. You're the one making overcompensating troll statements about their D being "soft" when they've utterly beat the fucking shit out Miami today and delivered more hard hits than any other team has this weekend, while holding Ajayi to nothing. Steelers post-season was always going to be a journey of if's for them. If Bud Dupree, Sean Davis, and Artie Burns reach the next level during the post season then this is a good defense. If Ben wants to further his legacy he plays like good Ben and not retard Ben. If Tomlin is truly a good-great HC then he's at least making it to the AFCCG. They always were going into this postseason with a monkey on their back that they needed to shake, especially when it comes to the road performance. I'm not the one running off at the mouth. The only thing I ever said is that they should beat the Dolphins by two TDs....and well look at that.


Pittsburgh will be incredibly lucky to be in a competitive game next week. You may not like hearing that, but it's a fact. KC should be able to move the ball fairly easily, and they likely won't make as many bone headed mistakes as Miami when they get into the red zone. I like KC's DL vs Pittsburgh's OL, and given Pittsburgh's poor performance on the road this season, it could get very ugly for them in a notoriously difficult place to play.

Hope I'm wrong, though - because I'd love nothing more than for the Steelers to advance.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

JM said:


> @Godway, you really need to learn when it's a good time to read a post, go "lol, this guy..." and keep scrolling.
> 
> I do that with all of @SilvasBrokenLeg's posts. He wanted to get some reactions and guess what? He won. You lost.
> 
> ...


He's not a moron troll. That would be Cashmere. SilvasBrokenLeg is just a fisherman. He fishes for arguments, but not everything that comes out of his mouth is stupid. In this case, yes, he's being stupid for attention and I was aware of that. Doesn't mean you can't try to flip it into some talk. It's not his fault, he's worried about the Pats after seeing how good the Steelers looked. He thought this year they were getting a bye into the SB with how meh the AFC is.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Packers defensive strategy....get beat, hope they drop it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

starsfan24 said:


> Packers defensive strategy....get beat, hope they drop it.


 This is typical Dom Capers getting sliced up in the pass game, particularly up the middle. Secondary mistakes seem to really rear the head in the playoffs ala albeit a playoff beast Warner slicing the team up in 09, Corners unable to make plays vs Kaepernick and getting ran out of the stadium, sliced up again last year and late mistakes vs the Hawks two years ago albeit the Bostick incident isn't Dom's fault (though the high floater over Haha's head on the two point and pass D breakdown was). 

Of course, TT is such a homegrown, build within guy a change won't come and Capers always seems to have juuuust enough of a case to not be replaced. Gotta hope for some 2011 reverse justice here. Pack had alot of trouble catching that game vs the Giants. Hopefully a reverse here.

edit: in fairness the offense is not looking too stellar right now either.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This is typical Dom Capers getting sliced up in the pass game, particularly up the middle. Secondary mistakes seem to really rear the head in the playoffs ala albeit a playoff beast Warner slicing the team up in 09, Corners unable to make plays vs Kaepernick and getting ran out of the stadium, sliced up again last year and late mistakes vs the Hawks two years ago albeit the Bostick incident isn't Dom's fault (though the high floater over Haha's head on the two point and pass D breakdown was).
> 
> Of course, TT is such a homegrown, build within guy a change won't come and Capers always seems to have juuuust enough of a case to not be replaced. Gotta hope for some 2011 reverse justice here. Pack had alot of trouble catching that game vs the Giants. Hopefully a reverse here.
> 
> edit: in fairness the offense is not looking too stellar right now either.


We've seen it year after year. Defense always lets em down. Today though it's the offensive line just not blocking well enough.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> He's not a moron troll. That would be Cashmere. SilvasBrokenLeg is just a fisherman. He fishes for arguments, but not everything that comes out of his mouth is stupid. In this case, yes, he's being stupid for attention and I was aware of that. Doesn't mean you can't try to flip it into some talk. It's not his fault, he's worried about the Pats after seeing how good the Steelers looked. He thought this year they were getting a bye into the SB with how meh the AFC is.


Big Ben is in a walking boot. Have you heard anything about what the injury is or how severe? If he's in a walking boot, I imagine it can't be too minor.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Big Ben is in a walking boot. Have you heard anything about what the injury is or how severe? If he's in a walking boot, I imagine it can't be too minor.


Early world is a "level two sprain". He talked after the game on the local post show but I missed it having to get ready for work. I'm sure there will be news tomorrow. 

So this will be the yearly "Why the fuck did they do that" question of keeping him, Bell, Brown in the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Big Ben in a walking boot just means we've arrived at playoff football. Nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Giants have been dominating. You wouldn't be able to tell looking at the score.

How the Packers have the lead is beyond me and a pleasant surprise.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK HAIL MARY ROGERS WITH THE TD BEFORE HALFTIME


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm telling you guys, I just have a feeling with this Packers team. Rodgers is a fucking magician.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I do not know how Rodgers keeps tossing up these hail maries but he is without a doubt the best to ever do it, as far as throwing hail maries are concerned. Mind aswell as change it to the discount double check.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rodgers aim on Hail Marys is unerring. :sodone.

Not pleased :bigben is in a walking boot. Gotta pull him sooner or just call running plays, since he was injured during his final play which was an intercepted pass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Been the best team. 8 down.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

adios Giants


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AARON GODGERS BAYBEEEEEEEE!!! :kofi

WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE! :dance


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Shaky all around team start but good to see RODGERS steer the ship back. Often think to myself he is the best throwing on the run Ive seen but boy he was really throwing up a clinic at times in that department this game. Good on Cobb to step up too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't think of anyone better. His prayers have been answered a lot more than Tebow's ever did. It's unbelievable how many times he has connected.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

What a game! Things didn’t look good in the 1st half though they did improve in the 2nd half. The defense and run game still need to improve, but with Aaron Rodgers as your qb anything is possible.

I really hope the Packers bring back both Jared Cook and Christian Michael, both had made some good contributions tonight. Christian Michael is a nice change of pace from Ty and Cook has been a favorite target of Rodgers.

Davante Adams and Randall Cobb showed up big tonight with a solid contribution from Jared Cook, they definitely helped make up for the loss of Jordy. Speaking of Jordy, I hope his rib injury isn’t too serious. It was an unnecessary hit from the Giants defender and should have been a penalty because he lead with the crown of his helmet. a

While most probably won’t think much of it I’m really happy that Damarious Randall was able to get that pick at the end of the game. Yes it was in garbage time, but he has had a rough season and I hope that pick gives him some confidence moving forward.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i'm just glad that the cowboys are not going to be facing the giants! :grin2:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

4 wild card games, 4 blowouts. :lol

Now fully rooting for the Packers to run the table and win it all. Rodgers TORCHED what you could arguably say was the best secondary in the league aside from Denver. I cannot wait to see what he does to Dallas next week.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> 4 wild card games, 4 blowouts. :lol
> 
> Now fully rooting for the Packers to run the table and win it all. *Rodgers TORCHED what you could arguably say was the best secondary in the league* aside from Denver. I cannot wait to see what he does to Dallas next week.


He looked like a deer in headlights until DRC went out of the game. Then, and only then, did he start to shred the Giants.

GB is absurdly overhyped. This is by far the most one dimensional team left standing. They can't run the ball, they can't stop the run, they can't stop the pass, and they've got a coach who has blown many playoff games with his questionable playcalling. 

They're not winning the SB. Guaranteed. You can save this post and we'll revisit it in February (or sooner.)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He looked like a deer in headlights until DRC went out of the game. Then, and only then, did he start to shred the Giants.
> 
> GB is absurdly overhyped. This is by far the most one dimensional team left standing. They can't run the ball, they can't stop the run, they can't stop the pass, and they've got a coach who has blown many playoff games with his questionable playcalling.
> 
> They're not winning the SB. Guaranteed. You can save this post and we'll revisit it in February (or sooner.)


Regardless of what happened before and after DRC went out, the Packers avenged a playoff demon and Rodgers tore them a new asshole with the amount of time he was getting to throw, especially in the 2nd half. Their o-line played great and Rodgers danced around like he always does. This is why I've been yelling for Rodgers to be MVP. He's carrying the team. If he throws 350 yards and 4 TDs every week they're gonna be pretty tough to beat and I have no doubt in my mind he can do the same thing to Dallas, Atlanta, and/or Seattle.

I'm not saving this post for anything. I'm simply rooting for the Packers at this point, even moreso considering they play Dallas. Would I be surprised if the Cowboys beat them? Not at all. Zeke could go wild just like we saw Rawls and Bell do this weekend.

Anyone can say I guarantee _________ is not winning the Super Bowl when there's 8 teams left and still have a pretty high chance of being correct. Also the amount of excuses you need to make for virtually every squad is ridiculous. Being a Patriots fan, you should know better. Always the next man up.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think all 4 higher seeds are going to get next weekend, but I don't feel comfortable in calling which one will be the upset. Pittsburgh, Seattle, and Green Bay could all easily win.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

joey porter arrested after being joey porter at a bar on pittsburgh's south side :lmao

don't mess with joey porter in the playoffs

btw ben's injury is nothing. if it were serious they'd keep him off that leg until thursday practice and hope and pray he could make it through practice

steeler defense has been great the last 8 games, raised them from being mediocre in the defensive rankings to 11th vs the run and 12th vs the pass by the end of the regular season

the three b's are gonna put up points on KC and if the pass rush can get to smith KC is in trouble. if not it's anybody's game.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Regardless of what happened before and after DRC went out, the Packers avenged a playoff demon and Rodgers tore them a new asshole with the amount of time he was getting to throw, especially in the 2nd half. Their o-line played great and Rodgers danced around like he always does. This is why I've been yelling for Rodgers to be MVP. He's carrying the team. If he throws 350 yards and 4 TDs every week they're gonna be pretty tough to beat and I have no doubt in my mind he can do the same thing to Dallas, Atlanta, and/or Seattle.
> 
> I'm not saving this post for anything. I'm simply rooting for the Packers at this point, even moreso considering they play Dallas. Would I be surprised if the Cowboys beat them? Not at all. Zeke could go wild just like we saw Rawls and Bell do this weekend.
> 
> Anyone can say I guarantee _________ is not winning the Super Bowl when there's 8 teams left and still have a pretty high chance of being correct. Also the amount of excuses you need to make for virtually every squad is ridiculous. Being a Patriots fan, you should know better. Always the next man up.


Listen to what you just said. "Rodgers is carrying the team." Does that sound like a SB calibre team to you? A team that has to get carried by one guy? As they move on to much better teams, that's going to become increasingly more difficult, until it eventually becomes virtually impossible. Of course he won't throw for 350 yards and 4 TDs every game. It's wishful thinking to think that he will.

Most likely to win the SB, in order:

1. NE
2. Dallas
3. KC

4. Seattle (a distant 4th)

5. the rest of the field, minus Houston

Houston has no chance


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Also, I just have to say this - Odell Beckham is the softest bitch in the league.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> 3. KC


Pretty surprised you'd put KC that high considering they can't stop the run at all and give up a bunch of yards. Not that I disagree with you, I'm just struggling trying to figure out what stat is most important to you. :lol

But yeah, fuck OBJ.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ODB, ole dirty b**ch.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

deepelemblues said:


> the three b's are gonna put up points on KC and if the pass rush can get to smith KC is in trouble. if not it's anybody's game.


This game is gonna be PANDEMONIUM!!! 

Steelers kicked Chiefs ass in October. It was bad. I was heartbroken.

But the Chiefs are a different team now and now Pittsburg gotta come to Kansas City, this is our house. 

We defend our house.

Chiefs have revenge on their mind.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

King of Hail Mary's :rodgers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wild card weekend was kinda boring tbh. Next week should be better, with the only game that'll likely stink being Patriots/Texans. The other 3 games should be close.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Terrible wildcard weekend it felt more like preseason I really wish the NFL would change the playoffs format because the Dolphins and Giants apparently had no business in the playoffs. Raiders get a pass since they were missing Carr. Also I wonder if the NFL rigged the Packers/Giants game to give the Cowboys an easier path to the super bowl


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Terrible wildcard weekend it felt more like preseason I really wish the NFL would change the playoffs format because the Dolphins and Giants apparently had no business in the playoffs. Raiders get a pass since they were missing Carr. *Also I wonder if the NFL rigged the Packers/Giants game to give the Cowboys an easier path to the super bowl*


Don't know about that, I think the Packers are the tougher team. They're gonna give Dallas some problems.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> the only game that'll likely stink being Patriots/Texans.













your probably right thou


but theres always a chance the texans might pull it off


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

How fucking stupid is Tomlin to keep a QB with a history of injuries in a game that was long since won? Steelers had better hope it's nothing serious, as that KC Defense is going to be a far tougher test on the road than the soggy paper bag they faced yesterday. Miami were fucked from the start with both Safeties out, and Matt Moore (good backup though he is) isn't winning a Playoff game against anyone. Good season for the Dolphins, but they need serious reinforcements on Defense and improved depth on the OL if they want to make it back to the Playoffs next year.

Hopefully we get some close games next week, as the Wild Cards were a complete non-event. Apart from the obvious Houston blowout, the other three games are tough to call...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Pretty surprised you'd put KC that high considering they can't stop the run at all and give up a bunch of yards. Not that I disagree with you, I'm just struggling trying to figure out what stat is most important to you. :lol
> 
> But yeah, fuck OBJ.


I think KC's performance against the run with ultimately cost them, but I put them 3rd because they're a more well rounded team than some of the others, and their defense is great at creating turnovers. They can also run the ball well, and while Alex Smith won't blow you away with his stats, he's patient and he's also got some mobility.

I don't look at any single stat, I look at the entire team.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Divisional round winners will be:

NE
KC
Dallas
Seattle


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

brock osweiler will get hurt on the first texans offensive play and TOM SAVAGE will lead them to victory

if for no other reason than so people can meme the fuck out of his last name for a week

*SAVAGE *


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Everyone trying to sleep on Atlanta and doubt them, they've been one of the best teams all year on offense, their defense isn't the best but has been getting better. This year could very well be their year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Other than Houston/New England, I think we're in for some damn good games this weekend. Any of the other 3 could go either way imo, but I'm taking Green Bay, Atlanta, and... KC. That's a tough one though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kansas City over Pittsburgh
New England over Houston
Atlanta over Seattle
Green Bay over Dallas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@El Dandy thoughts on this? Don't know about Marrone, but love the Coughlin hire.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818616319541215232


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Patriots to brutalise Houston

Kansas > Pittsburgh

Atlanta > Seattle

Green Bay > Dallas (if Jordy is fit, if not, flip a coin)


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

So pissed about the Marrone hiring. Was getting really excited about getting someone good as HC and then they bring the guy who one and doned the Bills. Not happy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Green Bay > Dallas (if Jordy is fit, if not, flip a coin)


Think I read he has at least two fractured ribs. Probably not a good sign.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't see GB beating Dallas this week. Only if the rookies show up as rookies, meaning Dak and Elliott no show and the offense struggles because of it. Cowboys are a complete team on offense and defense unlike GB, so taking the boys in that one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> I don't see GB beating Dallas this week. Only if the rookies show up as rookies, meaning Dak and Elliott no show and the offense struggles because of it. Cowboys are a complete team on offense *and defense* unlike GB, so taking the boys in that one.


That's a stretch imo. They've certainly overachieved but if those no names on the defensive line can get any pressure on Rodgers, I'll be pretty surprised. They already did one hell of a job on Snacks Harrison & Olivier Vernon.

I personally think the game will be a lot different than their regular season meeting. Elliott may eat like he always does, but I think Rodgers is just too hot right now to not put up some points on them.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jordy isn't practicing until at least Saturday. Spent the night in the hospital Sunday night.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> I don't see GB beating Dallas this week. Only if the rookies show up as rookies, meaning Dak and Elliott no show and the offense struggles because of it. Cowboys are a complete team on offense and defense unlike GB, so taking the boys in that one.


same here. :grin2:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Corey said:


> @El Dandy thoughts on this? Don't know about Marrone, but love the Coughlin hire.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818616319541215232


First thing I hope Coughlin does is fire the head coach and name himself to that position 

:mj

srs I guess I'll give Marrone a chance; have no other choice.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Tom Brady imitating The Rock.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Le'Veon Bell is going to run through the Chiefs. Steelers are going all the way to the Super Bowl.*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Still holding out hope that one of these weekends leading up to the Super Bowl will provide a slate of good games.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Tom Brady imitating The Rock.


The Rock responds, and proceeds to roast the fuck out of Brady.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Broncos hired Vance Joseph as their new head coach.

Four-year deal.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> Broncos hired *Vance Joseph* as their new head coach.
> 
> Four-year deal.


LOL @ the BroncLOLs. Your team is most likely going to lose Wade Phillips, too. 

My condolences.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> LOL @ the BroncLOLs. Your team is most likely going to lose Wade Phillips, too.
> 
> My condolences.


They've worked together in the past, so I'm hoping they can co-exist in this new setup. Wade's only got so many years left as is.

If not, well, that's just a kick in the dick.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RetepAdam. said:


> They've worked together in the past, so I'm hoping they can co-exist in this new setup. Wade's only got so many years left as is.
> 
> If not, well, that's just a kick in the dick.


I heard Wade was looking for more money, but Denver wouldn't give it to him. LA or Oakland might.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I heard Wade was looking for more money, but Denver wouldn't give it to him. LA or Oakland might.


What's the source on that?

I'd have to imagine the Broncos are willing to pay him whatever, knowing it would be a short-term arrangement anyway since he's pushing 70 and has talked retirement in the past.

On the flip side, it's possible that the Joseph hire was made with the understanding that he'd be running the show on defense... which would be dumb since there's no sense in fixing what isn't broken, but I wouldn't put it past Elway.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819376593734946816


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Because the Rams drew so well.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bills hire now ex-Panthers Defensive Coordinator Sean McDermott as their head coach. He's been a hot name for a few years but then I totally forgot about him. :lol



RetepAdam. said:


> Broncos hired Vance Joseph as their new head coach.
> 
> Four-year deal.


This makes me happy because that gives us more of a chance of landing Wade as our DC.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chargers owner to inform staff they are moving to LA.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NFL fucked up having both the Chargers and Rams go to LA, while LA's favorite team is the Raiders.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> NFL fucked up having both the Chargers and Rams go to LA, while LA's favorite team is the Raiders.


Was dumb not to have the Raiders relocate their.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Chargers moving to L.A fucking sucks...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

That Richardson catch :banderas fuck me.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

New Chargers logo:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

You know who I'm shocked doesn't have a team? Las Vegas. they don't even have a single pro team. They are getting a hockey team I think, but really you'd think Vegas would have something.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I just want Saturday to be here already. I'm at the point where I think the Pats should run over the Texans but all I'm thinking of is fumbles and picks :kobe7. Brady hasn't tossed many ints this year but he always tosses a bad one or 2 in the playoffs. 

Hopefully the defense continues to play well. Show us that homefield is as important as you say it is.

Packers/Cowboys might be the best game of the weekend. Packers are just on a roll, yeah plenty of teams ended on a run but Rodgers has been the best QB the last few weeks and it's only continued with the playoffs. Been waiting for the Cowboys to hit a roadblock this whole year but they haven't, maybe Zeke and Prescott are like Brady and other rookies who are just great from jump.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Blazeta said:


> You know who I'm shocked doesn't have a team? Las Vegas. they don't even have a single pro team. They are getting a hockey team I think, but really you'd think Vegas would have something.


Yep, they're getting a hockey team. The Vegas Golden Knights.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This move seems like it'll be a huge mistake in the long-term. Adding the Chargers into the mix is just going to usurp some of the Rams' market share in the region. History has taught us that LA doesn't care enough about football to actively support 2 teams. What the league sees in that city I'll never know.

EDIT: I think we might be partially responsible for this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819494672959766528
:heyman6


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Rams and now Chargers debacle hopefully blows up in the NFLs face. It just shows how fucked up the NFL is and doesn't actually care about the sport itself. The product on field has been terrible for years, but here we are watching sportswriters and owners trying to blame the fans for not wanting to pony up millions to line the owners pockets with billions while we get shit in return. Fuck 'em.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> This move seems like it'll be a huge mistake in the long-term. Adding the Chargers into the mix is just going to usurp some of the Rams' market share in the region. History has taught us that LA doesn't care enough about football to actively support 2 teams. What the league sees in that city I'll never know.
> 
> EDIT: I think we might be partially responsible for this.
> 
> ...


having even one NFL team in LA period is what is the wrong idea

the NFL can't stop from thinking that if it just keeps trying it's gonna get the benefits of that number 2 TV market in the country and that is what the NFL sees in LA. that's it

despite every NFL team that has ever been in LA failing and moving out a decade or two later

LA is not a pro football town and doesn't look like it will be for the foreseeable future

too much competition with the Lakers, Clippers, Dodgers, USC/UCLA, the Kings, celebrity / hollywood culture, the beaches, etc. 

maybe someday the NFL will get lucky and get a franchise in LA that the locals will get behind and support

it just hasn't happened yet and doesn't seem likely to happen for a long time if ever


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

aside from the Patriots 100% winning this weekend, the other three games are a coin flip. Each team has enough flaws to cause them to lose, but also have enough strengths to win. These are all good teams. 

So my only real prediction is New England 100% over Houston. If Houston wins by some miracle, I'll see this as the biggest upset in NFL history.

I know, I'm REALLY going out on a limb here.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wade Phillips to the Rams.

As soon as Vance Joseph started giving quotes on his coaching staff, the writing was pretty clearly on the wall. Joe Woods will almost certainly get the Broncos' gig.

I dunno. We'll see how this goes. Lord knows the talent is there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, we lost our OC today. At age 30, Sean McVay now becomes the youngest head coach in NFL history taking over for the Rams. Will be interesting to see what he can do with Goff because he worked wonders wit Kirk.

Anthony Lynn is expected to be hired by the Chargers, former Bills DC.

EDIT: Fuck we lost out on Wade! Time to get Gus Bradley I guess.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Leslie Frazier to the Bills :sodone Just keep recycling


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Is this gonna be good enough for Stephen A. to stop complaining about the lack of black coaches in the NFL?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> having even one NFL team in LA period is what is the wrong idea
> 
> the NFL can't stop from thinking that if it just keeps trying it's gonna get the benefits of that number 2 TV market in the country and that is what the NFL sees in LA. that's it
> 
> ...


Chargers with a right coaching staff could have the chargers doing something. Put some talent around Rivers and the offense be good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Chargers with a right coaching staff could have the chargers doing something. Put some talent around Rivers and the offense be good.


He's got the talent, they just can't stay healthy unfortunately.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Yep, they're getting a hockey team. The Vegas Golden Knights.


and they might get the raiders.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jordy's been ruled out this weekend. Get ready for more Geronimo Allison! :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got the Pats, the Seahawks, and the Steelers winning this weekend. Green Bay and Dallas is the only game I'm not predicting since both teams are coming in hot and that one could come right down to the wire.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Good to have this guy healthy for our playoff run.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819597735217262592


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Have you guys heard about the ice storm in KC this weekend? It's supposed to wreak havoc over there. Possibly 1-2 inches of ice accumulation, power outages, and impassable roadways. Conditions are going to be terrible. I already predicted KC to win before hearing this, but I feel like this is another big advantage in their favor.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Have you guys heard about the ice storm in KC this weekend? It's supposed to wreak havoc over there. Possibly 1-2 inches of ice accumulation, power outages, and impassable roadways. Conditions are going to be terrible. I already predicted KC to win before hearing this, but I feel like this is another big advantage in their favor.


You exaggerated the accumulation greatly. So far, its not going to be as bad as initial projections which even then were only about half an inch. However, there still might be freezing rain during the game itself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Have to wait till Sunday night to watch the Steelers now :fuckthis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulling for a fourth Super Bowl match up between Pittsburgh and Dallas, America's team vs. Dallas.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Have you guys heard about the ice storm in KC this weekend? It's supposed to wreak havoc over there. Possibly 1-2 inches of ice accumulation, power outages, and impassable roadways. Conditions are going to be terrible. I already predicted KC to win before hearing this, but I feel like this is another big advantage in their favor.


pittsburgh is well known for its balmy winter weather

many people say pittsburgh has a far more pleasant climate than southern california in january

the steelers have a reputation for not being accustomed to a wintry climate

...wait, none of that is true


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Pulling for a fourth Super Bowl match up between Pittsburgh and Dallas, America's team vs. Dallas.


Wait I am having a hard time understanding this, you are for a Dallas vs Pittsburgh game but you want America's Team to play Dallas?

So Green Bay (America's Team) does play Dallas this week.

Personally I am hoping for a repeat of Super Bowl 1

Kansas City vs Green Bay


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

@Corey

I am 80% sold on Williams as our first pick...however those pass rushers up top are hard to pass up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If the Cowboys win the SB this year, I will be fine with waiting another 20 or more years afterwards.

Got our group of Cowboys friends all going to Dave and Buster's Sunday to watch the game, PUMPED.


LETS GO COWBOYS


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> pittsburgh is well known for its balmy winter weather
> 
> many people say pittsburgh has a far more pleasant climate than southern california in january
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh's offense has been phenomenal on the road this season.

Pittsburgh's offense has been phenomenal on the road this season in bad weather.

Pittsburgh has been able to eliminate turnovers on the road in bad weather this season.

Pittsburgh will be playing an opponent who is among the worst in the league at generating turnovers.

Oh wait, none of that is true.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Jordy's been ruled out this weekend. Get ready for more Geronimo Allison! :lol


I want more Ripkowski.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> @Corey
> 
> I am 80% sold on Williams as our first pick...however those pass rushers up top are hard to pass up.


Yeah I could see them going there too, especially if someone like Derek Barnett falls in their lap. Gotta think they'd go with one of those two at 5 and then think secondary with the other 1st rounder.



Uptown King said:


> I want more Ripkowski.


I'd be all for that too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Yeah I could see them going there too, especially if someone like Derek Barnett falls in their lap. Gotta think they'd go with one of those two at 5 and then think secondary with the other 1st rounder.
> 
> 
> I'd be all for that too.


This draft is rich in secondary and wr's. Best case scenario for the Titans? 

One of those elite pass rushers falls into our laps at number 5. Then we use one of our three third round picks and our #18 pick to move up and grab Williams. 

Then with our two remaining number three's we stay pat and pickup the best two corners remaining.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pats blow doors off Texans, Chiefs come up short vs Steelers, Dez Bryant swats an Aaron Rodgers Hail Mary out of bounds as time expires, Falcons tie the Seahawks up and didn't bring any lube...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Pats win
Chiefs Win
Green Bay Wins
Falcons Win


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pats vs. Steelers
Falcons vs. Cowboys


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

go cowboys!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

starsfan24 said:


> Yep, they're getting a hockey team. The Vegas Golden Knights.


When they unveiled the name, I laughed.

Would have been better if they just left it at Knights, but, no, lets make it a little gayer by adding 'golden'. Sounds like an AHL team name, though, either way.


Anyway, I hope the Texans find a way to end the Pats' season. Fuck the Patriots. Most of all, fuck Tom Brady.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pittsburgh's offense has been phenomenal on the road this season.


1 for 1 so far



> Pittsburgh's offense has been phenomenal on the road this season in bad weather.


...The Stillers haven't played a road game in bad weather this season. Except Buffalo, which they won handily.

1 for 2



> Pittsburgh has been able to eliminate turnovers on the road in bad weather this season.


...The Stillers haven't played a road game in bad weather this season. Except Buffalo, which they won handily.

1 for 3



> Pittsburgh will be playing an opponent who is among the worst in the league at generating turnovers.


The Stillers didn't play a single team with a +turnover differential this season... oh wait they did. 2-2 against teams in the top 10 in 2016 NFL turnover differential. 5-4 against teams in the top 15. So as far as that goes it's a crapshoot. 

1 for 4



> Oh wait, none of that is true.


well so was 75% of your post :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820378416188780545
:mj4


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Genuinely hoping for the Cowboys, Texans, Falcons and Chiefs to win, the latter two because a friend of mine is a Chiefs fan and she also informed me of Roethlisberger's rape charge and him using his star power to get away with it, giving me another reason to hate them as much as she does. Also, Seahawks seem to win via shenanigans and I felt sorry for the Lions last weekend so I'm going with Atlanta.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820378416188780545
> :mj4


an NFL team making it in LA:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

VERY impressive opening drive from the seahawks there


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

lol @ Atlanta's defense. Regardless of what happens today, the Fraudlanta Falcons have no chance of winning the SB.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> lol @ Atlanta's defense. Regardless of what happens today, the Fraudlanta Falcons have no chance of winning the SB.


Rise Up MFer


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

atlanta caps its own VERY impressive opening drive with a TD to julio jones

damn this game could turn out to be a classic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blazeta said:


> Rise Up MFer


That slogan is as cringe worthy as Atlanta's defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

As long as Green Bay loses I'll be fine, though seahawk and patriot losses would be cool too


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Seattle literally hands 2 points to Atlanta. LOL!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Never know that point swing from vintage Hester return to 5 points in Atlanta's favor could shake the Seahawks abit. A tough team but little things can add up


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> Genuinely hoping for the Cowboys, Texans, Falcons and Chiefs to win, the latter two because a friend of mine is a Chiefs fan and she also informed me of Roethlisberger's rape charge and him using his star power to get away with it, giving me another reason to hate them as much as she does. Also, Seahawks seem to win via shenanigans and I felt sorry for the Lions last weekend so I'm going with Atlanta.


He was never charged with it, he was accused, and there was not enough evidence for a profile. He didn't use his 'star power', unless you mean the officer who made a derogatory comment about the 'victim', as they had posed earlier in the day with BIG BEN. That isn't him using star power, that is someone being a biased dick because he/she is a fan. Also, the woman had said something along the lines of 'a boy kinda raped me'. Another woman dropped her lawsuit altogether. I mean, really, if it happened, why the fuck would you drop it, and make an excuse that it would be too much for a personal life? You didn't know that going in to it when accusing a popular football player? Oh ya, probably cuz if you did bang, you both agreed to it.

I don't even like him, but, really now.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Seattle literally hands 2 points to Atlanta. LOL!


They hand them those points also? :smile2:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blazeta said:


> They hand them those points also? :smile2:


That time it was Seattle's miscommunication on defense and busted coverages.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Seahawks defenders dropping like flies now, including one of their very best.

This game is pretty much over.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Would be nice to get a close game in these Playoffs. Didn't expect that scoreline, especially considering how easily Seattle moved the ball early on...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

These playoffs have been awful....5 blowouts in a row so far


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lulz


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Texans not taking this one lying down.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

VERY happy to see these games today not going exactly the way people predicted. Atlanta just put up 36 points on Seattle so they can damn sure blow the doors off of Dallas and Green Bay. Gonna likely be a shootout in the NFC Title game. Are people finally gonna take them seriously yet?

I hope to god Houston pulls off this upset so I can hear the ridiculous excuses that Silva has to make up for them. Texans d stepping up big time tonight. Can you imagine what this team would look like if they still had JJ Watt???


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope to God the Texans pull the off.

Everyone was soooooooooooooooo sure about the Patriots winning decisively.

First Take didn't even talk about this matchup.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Texans aren't winning this game. Literally no chance. Don't get your hopes up.

Gotta hand it to their defense, though. Good showing in the 1st half. Luckily, we won't be seeing a defense that good the rest of the way.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

'No chance', yet, I doubt anyone thought the score at half time would be 17-13. Everyone seemed to be expecting a total blowout in the Pats favor.

I hope Houston wins, Pats fans are the absolute fucking worst.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Luckily, we won't be seeing a defense that good the rest of the way.


Should've been an INT on the first pass of the half. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Texas defense with a very respectable showing but Osweiler as usual oof.

edit: well there might be the dagger for Houston. Absolutely CANNOT drop that vs the Pats if you are the Texans


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Osweiler has been pretty good in this 2nd half, honestly. Had a really nice 18 yard scamper a little while back. McCourty made a really great break on the ball for that pick. Fuller just dropped a literal TD and Fiedorowicz had an easy 1st down he dropped. There's been some pressure on him and he hasn't been that bad tbh.

EDIT: Brady throws another pick! COME ON HOUSTON! :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Texans not going down without a fight :mj2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Osweiler gonna Osweiler


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

A disappointing turn of events.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Game over man :mj2

Why u do this to me osweiler :mj2

Only one thing left to do :liquor


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Derek Carr breaking his leg forced us to watch bork fuck around smh what an awful slate of games so far this postseason


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone but the Pats, man.

If the Pats get to the SB, I hope whoever is playing them destroys them. I would love to see them out earlier, but, if they lose in the SB, they would have been THAT much closer to a championship, so, losing would be so much more fulfilling within reach.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> I hope Houston wins, Pats fans are the absolute fucking worst.



Hate on honey :nikki


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I only hate Tom Brady.

The fans, I do not hate, most of you are just annoying as shit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So much for me defending Osweiler's play in the 2nd half. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

NE played its worst game of the year and still covered a 16 point spread. They'll be much better next week.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

You find me annoying :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Derek Carr breaking his leg forced us to watch bork fuck around smh what an awful slate of games so far this postseason


regular season was quite awful the last 2 years too. if it wasnt for raiders/cowboys doing well the league would be hearing a lot more shit(the ratings decline says enough).


they gotta reverse some of these retarded rules they made over the years that made it a passing league when there's clearly not enough talented passers to make it work.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

hahahaha

No, not particularly @NotGuilty.

MOST of you, your fanbase contains some of the most ignorant fucks ever. A great friend of mine is a big NE fan and she is also not one of the annoying ones. You're fine, bruh.

I have seen some of the best shit from this season, though (best as in gayest shit).

Pats fans have been going through this for years, but, since Dallas has had a great season, the amount of hilariously awful 'bandwagon' comments have been thrown around left, right and center. Like, damn, if you are a Pats fan, or a 2016/17 Cowboys fan, you are clearly a bandwagoner who has come out of the shadows, because my posts on facebook from the last X amount of years, when we were shit, are suddenly non-existent, right? SMH


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Played like complete total dog shit. Defense essentially gave up just 3 points and even then it was all on Rowe for being a dumbass. Wtf do these players make some of the stupidest decisions in big games :wtf2

Brady got abused a ton, I'll say that that tip pick was on him while the other was on Floyd. And plz for the love of god stop throwing it up like you got Moss or Megatron out there. Legit did that like 3 or 4 times today with Edelman and Hogan bailing him out. 

Defense was absolutely fantastic, FUCK ROWE. Hope they actually show up tomorrow and don't sleep walk through the game because Steelers or the Chiefs will kill them in their own house if they play like this.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> hahahaha
> 
> No, not particularly @NotGuilty.
> 
> ...



Well thank you :nikki

Hey it hasn't always been a pleasant ride, we suffered quite a bit until the GOAT came around. We talk shit because everyone hates our success :draper2 but i know i can count on your support as we work towards yet another Superbowl victory this year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

If Dallas doesn't make it, I hope the Falcons win.

I wont be cheering for them, I only cheer for MY team, but, yeah, that would be better than the Pats amirite bruh LOL

In all seriousness, besides fans mentioned above, if Brady wasn't there, I probably wouldn't be uppity about the team, cuz, really, it's not the team itself in general, it's that ****** ass bitch, Brady. I just hate that guy more than anything, and it isn't because of his success. He is the best QB in the league right now, I always give credit where it is due and tell people how dumb they sound when they say he sucks, but, fuck sakes, I can't hate anyone more than him and Hacksaw Jim Duggan. Fuck them both with a cactus.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Thomas Brady is a saint, a pure soul cleansing the evilness that is the NFL. Sounds to me like you need to be saved by him.


I will pray for you.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> If Dallas doesn't make it, I hope the Falcons win.
> 
> ...


Seek some psychiatric help immediately.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Or you can go fuck yourself with Brady's dick instead


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

If you had a little bit of it im sure you'd change your tune sweetheart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Games weren't very interesting today. Atlanta looked quite strong. Pulling for the Steelers, but if they fall, I'll pull for KC against the Pats. I'm fine with either Dallas or Green Bay. No real rooting interest there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Worst playoffs ever so far


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cowboys vs Packers should be great, slightly rooting for the Packers.

Plus, the Superbowl has godlike potential if either team faces the Patriots.

Hopefully it makes up for a pretty boring playoff season so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

6 straight conference championships for the GOAT :brady2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been enjoying the postseason. 

My teams are Packers, Seahawks and Steelers. Seahawks are out - but I'm still rooting for Packers and Steelers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Patriots tried to give Houston a chance. If they were playing a good team, I don't think they'd have won that game. You're supposed to be massively punished for turnovers in the playoffs, but it's Houston so yeah. New England still blew them out:lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Patriots tried to give Houston a chance. If they were playing a good team, I don't think they'd have won that game. You're supposed to be massively punished for turnovers in the playoffs, but it's Houston so yeah. New England still blew them out[emoji38]


That's what happens when you have a lobster as quarterback.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brock did throw a perfect pass TD and Fuller just straight up dropped it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

NFL Memes has been on fire lately.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Today should be the 2 best games of the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Texans have been a QB away since 2002


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Texans have been a QB away since 2002


Schaub was a decent QB until his 2011 injury.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Schaub was a decent QB until his 2011 injury.


He was average, not as good as his numbers indicated. Although compared to Osweiler he's Brett Favre


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Dallas smashes the overhyped Packers today. KC over Pittsburgh.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

GB has such a gimmicky offense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> GB has such a gimmicky offense.


:rodgers2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This game is about over I think. Rodgers just looks unstoppable, I heard the Cowboys D was bad or not good but can it be this bad? He's had all day and it could be a lot worse because he's overthrown the ball a few times.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> This game is about over I think. Rodgers just looks unstoppable, I heard the Cowboys D was bad or not good but can it be this bad? He's had all day and it could be a lot worse because he's overthrown the ball a few times.


Their whole team is very rusty coming off a bye week, while GB has been on a win streak and they've got a hot offense. Dallas shot themselves in the foot with numerous mistakes. Dallas is definitely the better overall team.

We've seen NE be rusty coming off bye weeks, too.

The hole they've dug themselves in could be too big to climb out of though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

was expecting the hot hand rodgers to win but wasnt expecting it to be 21-3 midway through the 2nd quarter


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cowboys just scored a TD.

21-10


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, the Cowboys aren't quite dead yet. Defense needs to stop fucking around though.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Mayday! Mayday! We're going down!

- Vic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tie game. We finally got a good one guys.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Way both these teams have played, the Falcons can handle either of them for sure. 

Already beat the Packers in Week 8!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Saved by the field goal. 

- Vic


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anything but a god damn hail mary please


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Heartbroken 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

That was a fight to finish! Congrats, Packs.

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The better team got knocked out of the postseason. Any fan of the other teams still in the postseason should be happy with that outcome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a great game, Rodgers is on another level right now. Falcons/Packers should be a fun shootout.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons vs Packers will be a high scoring game. Falcons to edge them out.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Let's go Steelers. Bring that ass to Foxboro.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Chiefs, time to win.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Blazeta said:


> Pats win
> Chiefs Win
> Green Bay Wins
> Falcons Win


I'm 3 for 3 so far, let's make it a perfect 4 for 4.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

GO PACK GO RODGERS DA GAWD. That was an incredible game and I'm gonna say it again because I can, I have a feeling with this Green Bay team! Rodgers is a fucking magician but it's gonna be tough for that defense to contain Atlants next week. Gonna be a doozy!

Fuck the Cowboys and fuck the Steelers. If KC wins tonight this will be one of the best birthdays of my entire life! hahaha


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That game was AMAZING.


Not ashamed of anything. We had a great season, and made a great comeback. Our rookies got a taste of the playoffs. Gonna go up from here.


COWBOYS FOR LIFE

Green Gay getting their asses handed to them by the Falcons next week. It will be a beauty.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Cowboys have nothing to be ashamed of. Two Rookies carried them to the second best record in the NFL, and they almost found their way out of a seemingly impossible situation. Shoutouts to Jason Garrett for sticking with Dak and not panicking and throwing in Romo when that lead got big. I hope people don't blame Dak for the loss when the clear weakness is the Cowboys' lack of defense.

As a Patriots fan who wanted to see them face the Cowboys in the Superbowl, I'm disappointed, but at the same time, I admire the progress they did make. That was easily the best game of the year. Hopefully Rodgers goes all the way and we get another entertaining showdown. With that said, I look forward to watching the highest rated episode of ESPN First Take in history tomorrow, because Stephen A. Smith is about to UNLEASH on the poor Cowboys fans.*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

What a game!!!! Finally one of these games delivers. 

Had solid contributions from practically everyone on offense to make up for the absence of Jordy.

The defense is what it is, and they made enough plays to help win the game. I know I’ve been critical of Capers before, but I do recognize that he’s doing what he can with a depleted secondary.

Hoping that the injuries Morgan Burnett and Davante Adams have are nothing serious and they’ll be good to go for next week. It would be great to get Nelson and Rollins back as well. The defense could use Rollins’ help especially considering how much D. Randall has been struggling.

Jared Cook is proving to be an excellent offseason addition and has been a key part of the offense during this run. Resigning him should be a top priority.

Going to enjoy this win before thinking about next week’s game.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Neither team wants to take control. Both teams are scared shitless of going to Foxboro next week, and rightfully so.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG.

Horrible coaching decisions by Reid cost them. Could have cost them more.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Perfect outcome. Big Ben is Brock Osweiler on the road, and NE handled Bell earlier in the season. Brady has always shredded Pittsburgh's zone defense.

I'm already on to SB51.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enjoyable games today. New England delendus est. The Stairway to Seven is another step closer. :bigben:bell:antonio


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pitt's defense stepped up when it needed to, but not a particularly impressive performance from anyone. Definitely think New England has them beat next week but who knows. Green Bay/Atlanta will likely be a much better game to watch.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Enjoyable games today. New England delendus est. The Stairway to Seven is another step closer. :bigben:bell:antonio


Two excellent games today after the games during Wildcard Weekend and Saturday's divisional match-ups were all horrendous. I don't care who wins as long as it's not the Packers.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

deebo is some kind of qb hunting robot

no way he's human

bring on NE with the way the d is playing and bell eating up time of possession like it's a marble and he's a hungry hungry hippo

also if ben decides to pass on even a single rpo inside the NE ten i might have to kill him

steelers beat the chiefs by 10 points at least if ben hands the fucking ball off to bell when it's 2nd and 2 at the kc 4 and 1st and goal at the kc 5 on those 2 drives

also, the idea that alex smith is beating any half-decent team in the playoffs anymore :heston

it aint 2008 or whatever

anyone thinking the chiefs were gonna win shouldve remembered who their qb is, a mediocrity who has coasted for years on the good seasons he had when he was fresh in the league. he's done jack shit since.

kc also got away with 3-4 delay of game penalties that weren't called, dunno wtf the refs were doing but it definitely wasn't looking at the play clock


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> deebo is some kind of qb hunting robot
> 
> no way he's human
> 
> ...


Alex Smith is better than you are making him out to be. There are a lot worse QBs in the league. He works well on that team.

Tonight came down to shutting down Hill, stupid penalties and poor coaching from Reid.

Why he didn't take a knee at the end of the first half should have infuriated Chiefs fans. Instead they just dink around with the ball and end up turning it over. Could have cost them on the score board. 

KC definitely should have kicked the field goal with 7 minutes to go as well. It's a one score game. Kick the field goal, hope to get the ball back and win on your last possession. If Pittsburgh happens to use all the clock it's because they got a TD and you lose anyway. Best case scenario with the plan they went with you score a TD, convert the 2 point conversion and you give Pittsburgh last possession to win the game. Just a poor clock management decision by Reid.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JM said:


> Alex Smith is better than you are making him out to be. There are a lot worse QBs in the league. He works well on that team.
> 
> Tonight came down to shutting down Hill, stupid penalties and poor coaching from Reid.
> 
> ...


true, there are a lot of mediocre starting qbs in the nfl. lots of them more mediocre than smith.

but he's still mediocre.

and the main reason why is look at how many off target balls he threw after scrambling around or balls he just threw away in crucial situations when the chiefs had a guy as wide open as could be except smith never saw him. he missed out on at least 3 loooooong TDs that would have made the steelers secondary look like really hot garbage but he never saw the extremely open receiver. 

if you're not mediocre you make plays in those situations. brady does it. ben does it - not as often as he used to as he's clearly on the downswing of his career but he still does. rivers does it. brees does it. rodgers does it. prescott has done it even though he's a rookie and it's not quite time to proclaim him elite - if he has a year next year like he had this year then yeah. 

smith is good enough to have the chiefs a favorite for the afc west year in year out as long as their defense continues to bend but not break but is he good enough to make another run in the playoffs - i'm not so sure. the playoffs are all about QBs making plays unless you have a truly ridiculous shutdown defense which it's almost impossible to have anymore the way the rules are set up to favor the forward pass these days. or you're playing a team with a worse QB than yours, then you can win playoff games with your QB not making many plays.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMswoTg_AAc


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

We could get that Brady vs. Rodgers matchup in the SB. NFCCG could go either way, neither team has a defense really and just all offense basically. AFCCG I think we all know NE is coming out of it, so basciall its just who plays NE in SB 51.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> We could get that Brady vs. Rodgers matchup in the SB. NFCCG could go either way, neither team has a defense really and just all offense basically. AFCCG I think we all know NE is coming out of it, so basciall its just who plays NE in SB 51.


we shall see.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/bleacherreport/videos/10154714929641006/?pnref=story

Hilarious video


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Go Pack go. I was too nervous, and drunk to post during the game. Also fuck the Pats.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Perfect outcome. Big Ben is Brock Osweiler on the road, and NE handled Bell earlier in the season. Brady has always shredded Pittsburgh's zone defense.
> 
> I'm already on to SB51.


Aren't you the same guy that predicted both Sunday games wrong? And you're already putting the SB matchup in pen? Lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The Cowboys have nothing to be ashamed of. Two Rookies carried them to the second best record in the NFL, and they almost found their way out of a seemingly impossible situation. Shoutouts to Jason Garrett for sticking with Dak and not panicking and throwing in Romo when that lead got big. I hope people don't blame Dak for the loss when the clear weakness is the Cowboys' lack of defense.
> 
> As a Patriots fan who wanted to see them face the Cowboys in the Superbowl, I'm disappointed, but at the same time, I admire the progress they did make. That was easily the best game of the year. Hopefully Rodgers goes all the way and we get another entertaining showdown. With that said, I look forward to watching the highest rated episode of ESPN First Take in history tomorrow, because Stephen A. Smith is about to UNLEASH on the poor Cowboys fans.*


They already started on Skip's Twitter :frank1


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Patriots fans putting themselves in the SB already. Reminds me of those 19-0 t-shirts.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God, I'm so happy to beat Dallas. Everyone down here in DFW had the Cowboys in the Super Bowl already. Feels so good. Let's go get Atlanta now.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Aren't you the same guy that predicted both Sunday games wrong? And you're already putting the SB matchup in pen? Lol


You can't be right all the time.

My track record predicting NFL games and MMA fights speaks for itself. I've been right about about most of my predictions.

Pittsburgh has virtually no favorable matches on defense, and their pitiful road offense is about to be matched up with the #1 scoring defense (and what is by far the best defense left in the postseason.) They don't have any of the ingredients necessary to win a playoff game vs NE. Their Swiss cheese defense isn't scaring anybody.

Also, the Steelers have never beaten Tom Brady in Foxboro.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rodgers3 :rodgers2 :rodgers3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

About time we had two close playoff games. That Packers/Cowboys game was a classic and even though the Chiefs/Steelers game was close it was very boring. It's looking like New England vs Atlanta in the Super Bow although I picked GB/NE in the SB, I just don't see GB beating Atlanta with how banged up they are and the Steelers couldn't score touchdowns against the Chiefs so I expect the Patriots to roll...


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Antonio Brown is one stupid mofo after that Facebook Live catching Tomlin's post-game rant about how the Patriots are a-holes. Not only are you off screwing around and hiding off in the corner of a locker room and not paying attention to what the coach is saying (which is disrespectful in and of itself), but you just gave the Pats and Belichick bulletin-board material for Sunday. Right now, I'm sure he's letting it be known to his team that the Steelers and their coaching staff doesn't respect you, etc. You already know the Pats are gunning for you, why give them additional incentive?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> Antonio Brown is one stupid mofo after that Facebook Live catching Tomlin's post-game rant about how the Patriots are a-holes. Not only are you off screwing around and hiding off in the corner of a locker room and not paying attention to what the coach is saying (which is disrespectful in and of itself), but you just gave the Pats and Belichick bulletin-board material for Sunday. Right now, I'm sure he's letting it be known to his team that the Steelers and their coaching staff doesn't respect you, etc. You already know the Pats are gunning for you, why give them additional incentive?


The Pats already have the favorable match ups in virtually every area in this game, and they've got a SB trip on the line. They do usually like to play the disrespect card, but they've got enough to be motivated by - especially since this Steelers rivalry goes back years.

However, I see that Tomlin already has his excuse ready for when his team loses - "we spotted them a day and a half." (he clearly can't count, either)


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The Pats already have the favorable match ups in virtually every area in this game, and they've got a SB trip on the line. They do usually like to play the disrespect card, but they've got enough to be motivated by - especially since this Steelers rivalry goes back years.
> 
> However, I see that Tomlin already has his excuse ready for when his team loses - "we spotted them a day and a half." (he clearly can't count, either)


Coaches feed on the disrespect card like a fat kid feeds on cake. Belichick will find a way to double down on it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone else get annoyed when Antonio Brown talks? It sounds like he's refusing to speak up or something. It's so monotone and quiet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.mediaite.com/online/gamb...ers-in-last-8-games-is-letting-it-ride-again/

I think I would have cashed in rather than letting it ride again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You can't be right all the time.
> 
> My track record predicting NFL games and MMA fights speaks for itself. I've been right about about most of my predictions.


Lmao look at this skip Bayless sounding motherfucker. You being a patriots fan surprises me zero. 

And anyone thinking the patriots (or any team for that matter) needs bulletin board material to get up for a playoff game then lol @ you


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lmao look at this skip Bayless sounding motherfucker. You being a patriots fan surprises me zero.


It shouldn't. I'm smarter and have vastly more knowledge on the topic than everyone here combined. This is what Pats fans are known for.

I'll break down this game and the key match ups:

*NE offense vs PIT defense*

-Pittsburgh's pass rush with the front 4 isn't anything impressive or overwhelming. They get most of their pressure when blitzing, and that's not the recipe to beating Brady.
-More importantly, their pressure usually comes off the edges, not from the inside. The key to beating Brady has always been interior pressure. Also, NE's tackles have had an excellent year, and they've stopped far superior pass rushers (Watt and Von Miller) this season.
-Blount had a fantastic game in the first meeting. Steelers fans will counter with "Pittsburgh's run defense has improved since then." Fair enough, but Dion Lewis will be playing this time round and will add another very dangerous dimension to NE's run game.
-Pittsburgh's LBs tend to struggle vs elusive passing catching RBs and TEs. Lewis and White have been exceptional in this regard all season, and Bennett is capable of making plays in the passing game as well.
-Pittsburgh's secondary is mediocre at best, and they'll have a tough time with Hogan and Mitchell (if he plays) on deep plays. These two have made plays against much better defenses this season.
-There's no one on the team that can handle Edelman. So either he constantly burns the Steelers and moves the chains, or they double team him, leaving other options more open.

*NE defense vs PIT offense*

-Pittsburgh's passing offense has been atrocious on the road. After last night,s game, Ben has now thrown the same number of INTs as TDs, he averages about 220 yards per game, and he hasn't been very accurate. Brown is a phenomenal WR, but Butler has only allowed 1 TD to him in two meetings. Any CB in the league would take that. If need be, bring in McCourty at times to double team him. Logan Ryan has been playing exceptionally well in the slot, so I expect him to have another good outing vs Eli Rogers. Patrick Chung has been a TE slayer since 2014.
-Pittsburgh's run game vs NE's run defense is the closest match up, as Bell is a tremendous RB and Pittsburgh's OL has done well in run blocking. Unfortunately for Pittsburgh, this isn't the Chiefs or the Dolphins. NE has the #3 ranked run defense and they did well limiting big plays from Bell in the previous meeting. Bell will get his yards, but he won't go wild as he did vs Miami and KC. 

*Special teams*

-NE is perennially among the best teams when it comes to ST. This year is no different, barring a couple of hiccups from rookie Cyrus Jones, who has been inactive in recent weeks. Meanwhile, Pittsburgh has been mid pack at best.

*Coaching*

-Not much needs to be said here. You've got one of the greatest of all time vs a cheerleader (according to Steelers legend Terry Bradshaw.)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never been so fucking bored of the playoffs then I am now. The Packers and Cowboys game was good though. Fell asleep in the 3rd qtr of that Steelers and Chiefs game.

At least the Falcons beat the Seahwaks so it'll be one new face around this time. God I hope they win it all.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You can't be right all the time.
> 
> My track record predicting NFL games and MMA fights speaks for itself. I've been right about about most of my predictions.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree that the Pats will skate by them. Also good stat at the end of your post, I didn't know that. However it's the championship game for the conference. No game is automatic in this situation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak and :zeke gonna rule this league 

Dallas lost this game with a 12 man on the field penalty when they lucked out after Rodgers overthrew an open receiver on 3rd down. The drive would've been over with no points scored by Green Bay. Packers scored a TD later on that drive. This was the difference in the game. A stupid mistake cost them this game.

Shore up those stupid mistakes. Prepare your players better to avoid this. Also get a fucking pass rush. You have a legit Super Bowl contender. Pass rush now.



Super Bowl is going to be Green Bay v New England. Not sure who wins there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm smarter and have vastly more knowledge on the topic than everyone here combined.


Did this really just happen?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I enjoyed watching the Cowboys lose. Still, the playoffs and seasons keep getting worse for the NFL... seems they are more worried about moving teams around than actually shoring up the quality of their games.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Did this really just happen?


It did.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> :dak and :zeke gonna rule this league
> 
> Dallas lost this game with a 12 man on the field penalty when they lucked out after Rodgers overthrew an open receiver on 3rd down. The drive would've been over with no points scored by Green Bay. Packers scored a TD later on that drive. This was the difference in the game. A stupid mistake cost them this game.
> 
> ...


That 12 man on the field penalty is a bullshit rule. They should make it like the hockey rule where if the guy isn't affecting the play and is on his way off the field the flag doesn't get thrown. Yeah they guy should get off the field with Rodgers on the field, but that's interpretation goes against the spirit of the rule.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure what to think of Kelly joining the Jaguars. He has a lot to prove so I'll be glad if he comes in but getting paid by 3 NFL teams simultaneously seems iffy. Good for him though.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:lol SilvasBrokenLeg got some of you triggered way too easily.

I'm a Patriots fan also and I feel supremely confident in them against any team, but there aren't any guarantees. Bill Belichick knows this, which is why their preparation for every opponent and every scenario is on point. Malcolm Butler's miracle interception in SB 49 was a play they had practiced that week, that's how he was ready for it. It's been the most dominant run in the salary cap era because their preparation is unmatched. I'm enjoying the ride for as long as I can, because I remember the days when we Pats fans didn't have it this good. I remember them losing to the Belichick-coached Browns in the playoffs, and being glad the Pats even made it that far. I'm not taking ANY of this for granted, I'll tell you that much.

After getting past the Texans, who put up a hell of a fight with their #1 overall defense (and sabotaged by their own inept quarterback), it was always going to be a pick your poison proposition with whoever emerged from Arrowhead Stadium the winner. The Steelers defense has been playing better as of late, but I still don't think their defense is as good as the Chiefs would've been, even without Derrick Johnson. The Patriots will move the ball on that defense. The real test will be taking down the trio of Roethlisberger/Bell/Brown. It'll be the first time since the 2013 season that they've faced the three of them at the same time. Should be fun. I don't expect either team to play as poorly as they did this past weekend.

Also, the Cowboys are going to win another Super Bowl title in the not too distant future. Zeke and Dak is a legit combo for them.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

going with a New England/Green Bay Super Bowl


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> going with a New England/Green Bay Super Bowl


who wins?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Green Bay/New England will happen and :brady4 will finally seize vengeance for Deflategate.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So San Fran still doesn't have a coach. Kinda forgot about them. :lol I can't imagine Josh McDaniels is leaving New England for them so maybe they're waiting for Kyle Shanahan to become available? Really the only guy left.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> going with a New England/Green Bay Super Bowl


As a Pats fan, I would prefer this over NE vs Atlanta. I think NE should be able to handle either of them, but Atlanta has more weapons on offense and their defense has been playing slightly better than GB's - although it's still pretty bad. Atlanta also has the best pass rusher left in the postseason.

GB is literally just a one man team that will be easy to gameplan for. They are way too one dimensional to beat a complete team like NE.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Which team had the best defense this season? I don't mean stats, I mean in your opinion. Patriots? Maybe Seahawks?

It sure as hell wasn't Cowboys and Packers.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who won the kc steelers game again

not the team silvasbrokenleg predicted lol

kc had some insurmountable advantages or something according to this expert prognosticator. very impressive, confident and well-reasoned prediction that turned out completely wrong.

bell is simply put the best rb in the league, we'll see if belichick can add some wrinkles to new england's run defense that counters the steelers double run blocking that is the key to their running the ball well. doubleteam the interior defensive linemen and push them into the inside linebackers so they can't shoot the gaps. that's basically what the steelers do the vast majority of their running plays. nobody has figured out a counter besides putting 8 in the box yet, but if anyone has a chance to figure out a counter it's belichick.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Which team had the best defense this season? I don't mean stats, I mean in your opinion. Patriots? Maybe Seahawks?
> 
> It sure as hell wasn't Cowboys and Packers.


It's the Texans. They were #1 in total defense. What's crazy is that was without J.J. Watt, they're going to be scary good next year. That unit carried them to the playoffs, it sure wasn't their offense. As far as the best defense left, it's the Patriots by a country mile.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ryan Shazier quietly has 4 INT's in the last 4 games. That's pretty great. Especially that epic one against the Chiefs.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> who won the kc steelers game again
> 
> not the team silvasbrokenleg predicted lol
> 
> ...


The prediction was based on KC actually playing the game of football on Sunday night. I don't know what it is they were doing, but playing football was surely not it. Playcalling was beyond atrocious, and the penalty killing drives they took were absurd. Also, we saw exactly why Kelce can't be compared to Gronk. 

Nevertheless, this isn't KC. The Pats don't take entire games off, and they also happen to be Pittsburgh's daddy.

Big Ben poses absolutely no threat on the road. Bell is the guy that needs to be stopped. In the first meeting, NE held him to one of his lowest YPA of the season, and limited his big home run threat - his longest play of the game was 12 yards. I'd be more than satisfied with that same kind of production. 

Bell is a great RB, but his success comes from his OL's run blocking ability. It's a good OL. The problem for Pittsburgh is NE's defensive scheme is designed specifically to limit that type of OL blocking/ running game. The key to containing Bell is with a two gap philosophy. In a two gap, each player is assigned two gaps - so each gap will have two players assigned to it. Bell's bread and butter comes from dancing around in the backfield and waiting for a defender to over pursue. There will be times when he gets that opening, but no coaching staff in the league coaches gap discipline better than NE's. It's a big part of being a NE defender, and why Jamie Collins was shipped out to Cleveland - he was freelancing on a lot of plays, penetrating when he should have exhibited gap discipline (because he was looking to make a big play) and therefore gave up huge plays as a result. 

Two gapping + letting the LBs fill the hole should be pretty effective - and it was in the first meeting. Luckily, we've got the personnel to be effective in doing so - Sheard, Branch, Brown, and Long (with Valentine substituting at DT on some plays) have all been stout against the run and so have the LBs - Hightower especially has been a monster vs the run for the last 3 seasons.

The match ups favor NE almost across the board.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

cablegeddon said:


> Which team had the best defense this season? I don't mean stats, I mean in your opinion. Patriots? Maybe Seahawks?
> 
> It sure as hell wasn't Cowboys and Packers.


Strictly based on opinion, it's still Denver. They suffered from injuries pretty much the whole year so they were never at full strength. Ware, Talib, and Wolfe missed a bunch of games and that's just the people I can remember.  They had a tough time stopping the run but that's a team you've gotta gameplan heavily for. Talent at every level. Denver and Houston finished with the same record so I guess you could say the defense carried both squads. The Texans would've been crazy tough to move the ball on with Watt in the lineup too.

Of course if we're looking at stats then yeah it was Houston. The Giants were really good too, especially when JPP was healthy. New England was great but I honestly think a lot of that was based on their opponents too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm pulling for a Falcons vs Steelers SB, that'd be legit.

Pats probably gonna beat the Packers though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The prediction was based on KC actually playing the game of football on Sunday night. I don't know what it is they were doing, but playing football was surely not it. Playcalling was beyond atrocious, and the penalty killing drives they took were absurd. Also, we saw exactly why Kelce can't be compared to Gronk.
> 
> Nevertheless, this isn't KC. The Pats don't take entire games off, and they also happen to be Pittsburgh's daddy.
> 
> ...


You talk a lot about the week 7 match up between the Steelers and the Patriots but you've yet to mention that Marcus Gilbert, Bud Dupree, DeAngelo Williams and BEN ROETHLISBERGER didn't play. Cameron Heyward and Marcus Wheaton as well but they still aren't playing.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

JM said:


> You talk a lot about the week 7 match up between the Steelers and the Patriots but you've yet to mention that Marcus Gilbert, Bud Dupree, DeAngelo Williams and BEN ROETHLISBERGER didn't play. Cameron Heyward and Marcus Wheaton as well but they still aren't playing.


Dion Lewis, Trey Flowers, Kyle Van Noy, Vincent Valentine, all of whom have had an impact in recent weeks, didn't play for NE either. The only thing I said about that match up is that the defensive scheme used is the one that will have the most success against a RB like Bell.

As for Ben and Dupree - Ben has been atrocious on the road this year (and pretty mediocre over the last two years) and has never beaten Brady in Foxboro, and Dupree is primarily an edge rusher. He's a very good edge rusher, but he's no Von Miller or JJ Watt, both of whom have been shut down by NE's tackles this season. The way to really get Brady off his game is with an interior pass rush, which Pittsburgh doesn't really have - at least not one that will overwhelm Brady.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Dion Lewis, Trey Flowers, Kyle Van Noy, Vincent Valentine, all of whom have had an impact in recent weeks, didn't play for NE either. The only thing I said about that match up is that the defensive scheme used is the one that will have the most success against a RB like Bell.
> 
> As for Ben and Dupree - Ben has been atrocious on the road this year (and pretty mediocre over the last two years) and has never beaten Brady in Foxboro, and Dupree is primarily an edge rusher. He's a very good edge rusher, but he's no Von Miller or JJ Watt, both of whom have been shut down by NE's tackles this season. The way to really get Brady off his game is with an interior pass rush, which Pittsburgh doesn't really have - at least not one that will overwhelm Brady.


Ben being bad on the road this year is still better than Landry Jones being Landry Jones. Plus Ben playing instantly makes Bell better as well. Being more involved in the passing game, opening up the play action and not allowing defenses to focus entirely on Bell. It's immense factor. Gilbert has been a big part of both Bell's success and the pass protection this year as well. Dupress you are accurate about. But he's immensely better than Jarvis Jones and a guy that New England needs to pay attention to.

All those guys playing this time will make a big difference between this game and last. We'll see if it's enough of a difference.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2017/01/17/hurley-why-roger-goodell-avoiding-foxboro-is-a-big-deal/

:lmao Goodell is such a pussy I swear

I pray the Pats win the Super Bowl so that this gutless coward is forced to hand the trophy over to a grinning Kraft, Belichick, and Brady. Please God, I don't ask for much!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

JM said:


> Ben being bad on the road this year is still better than Landry Jones being Landry Jones. Plus Ben playing instantly makes Bell better as well. Being more involved in the passing game, opening up the play action and not allowing defenses to focus entirely on Bell. It's immense factor. Gilbert has been a big part of both Bell's success and the pass protection this year as well. Dupress you are accurate about. But he's immensely better than Jarvis Jones and a guy that New England needs to pay attention to.
> 
> All those guys playing this time will make a big difference between this game and last. We'll see if it's enough of a difference.


Bell will still be the focus, even with Ben on the field, but the goal will be to limit the homerun play - not to completely shut him down. I think they can accomplish that without diverting all of their resources to Bell on every down. Whenever you see a huge run by Bell, it's usually a result of him being patient and dancing behind the line and a defender shooting the gap, which gives him a huge hole to run through. Gap discipline is key against him, and I've got no worries in that regard with NE's defense. They do a great job. 

Something I've noticed about Pittsburgh's defense is that since about week 8 or 9, they've pretty much reverted back to the Dick Lebeau days. They play a lot of zone and they blitz on a large portion of their snaps (about 43%, I believe.) That's the exact same type of defensive scheme that Brady has excelled against vs Pittsburgh in the past.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Bell will still be the focus, even with Ben on the field, but the goal will be to limit the homerun play - not to completely shut him down. I think they can accomplish that without diverting all of their resources to Bell on every down. Whenever you see a huge run by Bell, it's usually a result of him being patient and dancing behind the line and a defender shooting the gap, which gives him a huge hole to run through. Gap discipline is key against him, and I've got no worries in that regard with NE's defense. They do a great job.
> 
> Something I've noticed about Pittsburgh's defense is that since about week 8 or 9, they've pretty much reverted back to the Dick Lebeau days. They play a lot of zone and they blitz on a large portion of their snaps (about 43%, I believe.) That's the exact same type of defensive scheme that Brady has excelled against vs Pittsburgh in the past.


Pittsburgh has lead the NFL in sacks over the last 8 or so weeks I think. Possibly more. There was a shift and it happened pretty much after Dupree starting playing. They've also been amping up Harrison's usage as the season has progressed as well. They have a few rookies that have been improving as the season has progressed as well.

Apart of what makes Bell great is his ability to turn nothing/loss of a couple yards into 3 or 4 positive yards as well. That can be the difference between moving the chains and punting. He doesn't need big plays to be successful.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

you dont need big plays to be successful as an rb when you're averaging 6 yards a carry and it isnt coming from ripping off one 40 yard run and a bunch of 3 yard runs, you're literally getting 6-8 yards on the majority of your carries.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The prediction was based on KC actually playing the game of football on Sunday night. I don't know what it is they were doing, but playing football was surely not it. Playcalling was beyond atrocious, and the penalty killing drives they took were absurd. Also, we saw exactly why Kelce can't be compared to Gronk.
> 
> Nevertheless, this isn't KC. The Pats don't take entire games off, and they also happen to be Pittsburgh's daddy.
> 
> ...


sorry but it's really obvious you haven't watched many steeler games this year if any at all besides the one against new england.

bell does not wait for an lb to overpursue. he waits until the interior dlinemen have been pushed back into the lbs by the doubleteam blocking so there is literally no way the lb can get to the gap. there's a dlineman and two olineman in the way. bell then takes an angle away from the lb through the hole that the lb cannot physically reach because there's 850 pounds of man in between him and that hole.

stopping him is not about gap discipline or letting lbs fill the holes. it's about whether the lbs can get to the holes in the first place. the interior dl have to not get pushed back or the lbs have to commit before bell makes his move so they even have a shot of putting themselves in the hole.

the only thing that has succeeded against it is the good old putting 8 in the box or putting 7 and having a safety come up in a run blitz. IF the safety picks the right gap to blitz. 

another very impressive-looking post of yours that simply doesn't match reality at all.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> sorry but it's really obvious you haven't watched many steeler games this year if any at all besides the one against new england.
> 
> bell does not wait for an lb to overpursue. he waits until the interior dlinemen have been pushed back into the lbs by the doubleteam blocking so there is literally no way the lb can get to the gap. there's a dlineman and two olineman in the way. bell then takes an angle away from the lb through the hole that the lb cannot physically reach because there's 850 pounds of man in between him and that hole.
> 
> ...


He waits for the OL to clear or for a defender to over pursue, but his biggest plays almost always come as a result of over pursuit and a defender thus being way out of position. That's just a fact. I outlined the fact that the OL is good and that they play a large role in their running game - you probably missed it. 

Their OL will open up some holes, but those aren't the type of runs that will gash this defense. The only way he gains large chunks at a time is if NE over pursues - which didn't happen last time, and likely won't happen this time.

This is the type of game where Patrick Chung will be heavily involved in run support and will be playing closer to the LOS. I also expect the gameplan to be similar to how NE neutralized Marshall Faulk, in both the run and pass game, in SB36 (as much as the current rules allow.)


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Davante Adams, Geronimo Alison, and Morgan Burnett all missed practice today. Davante Adams won’t practice until Saturday. Jordy Nelson and Quinten Rollins both had limited participation.

It’s a bit concerning that Adams won’t practice until Saturday. He did return to the game shortly after the injury so I was optimistic at the time, now not quite as much. I haven't come across anything saying how bad Geronimo's hamstring injury is since he just popped up on the report today.

Really hoping that Quinten Rollins gets cleared from the concussion protocol because that secondary could use all the help they can get. Hopefully they're just resting Burnett because when the injury occurred it looked like Gunter got the worst of it.

I found out at work today that if the Packers win on Sunday we will be printing the conference championship t-shirts and if they win the Super Bowl we’ll be printing those shirts as well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pittsburgh defense is a whole different animal compared to what they were in game one against NE this year. I feel like they're being way overlooked in that aspect, every show keeps doing their "Blah blah NE will score TDs and Pittsburgh can only score FGs" talk. Over the past 8 games it's 16.9 PPG against them while averaging 2 turnovers a game. Turnovers and sacks went WAY up for them the moment the young guys started getting more playing time and they got trash like Jarvis Jones the fuck off of the field. When Heyward went down, Tuitt became a fucking beast in his place, while Hargrave emerged too. Burns/Davis/Dupree are playmakers and keep getting better. Deebo is playing like a goddamn maniac. Timmons is having one of the best years of his career. Shazier is all over the field. This is a pretty good defense right now. Probably the best Pittsburgh defense that NE has had to face in years, as they're very balanced with young studs and vet badasses like Harrison/Timmons/Gay/Mitchell. I'm very interested to see how they do against the guy who consistently torches them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Packers gonna get their asses smoked like fine BBQ.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Pittsburgh defense is a whole different animal compared to what they were in game one against NE this year. I feel like they're being way overlooked in that aspect, every show keeps doing their "Blah blah NE will score TDs and Pittsburgh can only score FGs" talk. Over the past 8 games it's 16.9 PPG against them while averaging 2 turnovers a game. Turnovers and sacks went WAY up for them the moment the young guys started getting more playing time and they got trash like Jarvis Jones the fuck off of the field. When Heyward went down, Tuitt became a fucking beast in his place, while Hargrave emerged too. Burns/Davis/Dupree are playmakers and keep getting better. Deebo is playing like a goddamn maniac. Timmons is having one of the best years of his career. Shazier is all over the field. This is a pretty good defense right now. Probably the best Pittsburgh defense that NE has had to face in years, as they're very balanced with young studs and vet badasses like Harrison/Timmons/Gay/Mitchell. I'm very interested to see how they do against the guy who consistently torches them.


In terms of scheme, this is almost identically the same Pittsburgh defense that they ran under Dick Lebeau. A lot of zone and a lot of blitzing. Brady used to shred those Lebeau defenses with ease, even when they had far more talent than the current defense - the defense in that 2004 AFCCG was the #1 defense that year and NE put up 41 points. It's not really about how good any single unit is playing, it's about the match up. 

Slowing down the NE offense in the postseason, especially at home, is incredibly difficult. Historically, the way to do it has been to either have a monstrous interior pass rush or to have an excellent and experienced secondary who knows how to play the chess game vs Brady (which is why the Ravens had success against NE while Ed Reed was still playing.) Pittsburgh doesn't have that. They don't get much pressure with the front 4, which is why they've had to blitz so much in the 2nd half of the season (and Brady's numbers have always been incredible vs the blitz), they don't have an overwhelming interior pass rush, and their secondary is pretty mediocre and has some inexperienced players in it. They do move guys around and blitz up the A gaps at times, but they don't have anyone who is remotely the physical specimen and overall player that Clowney is. So getting to Brady on the inside like Houston did isn't likely to happen. 

Houston was the best defense the Pats will see during the playoffs and Romeo Crennel had the right idea with that gameplan - he also has the advantage of having an intimate knowledge of the NE offense. Playing a lot of zone and constantly blitzing, which is what Pittsburgh's defense has lived off of for the entire second half of the season, isn't going to cut it. They'll need to try something new.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> In terms of scheme, this is almost identically the same Pittsburgh defense that they ran under Dick Lebeau. A lot of zone and a lot of blitzing. Brady used to shred those Lebeau defenses with ease, even when they had far more talent than the current defense - the defense in that 2004 AFCCG was the #1 defense that year and NE put up 41 points. It's not really about how good any single unit is playing, it's about the match up.
> 
> Slowing down the NE offense in the postseason, especially at home, is incredibly difficult. Historically, the way to do it has been to either have a monstrous interior pass rush or to have an excellent and experienced secondary who knows how to play the chess game vs Brady (which is why the Ravens had success against NE while Ed Reed was still playing.) Pittsburgh doesn't have that. They don't get much pressure with the front 4, which is why they've had to blitz so much in the 2nd half of the season (and Brady's numbers have always been incredible vs the blitz), they don't have an overwhelming interior pass rush, and their secondary is pretty mediocre and has some inexperienced players in it. They do move guys around and blitz up the A gaps at times, but they don't have anyone who is remotely the physical specimen and overall player that Clowney is. So getting to Brady on the inside like Houston did isn't likely to happen.
> 
> Houston was the best defense the Pats will see during the playoffs and Romeo Crennel had the right idea with that gameplan - he also has the advantage of having an intimate knowledge of the NE offense. Playing a lot of zone and constantly blitzing, which is what Pittsburgh's defense has lived off of for the entire second half of the season, isn't going to cut it. They'll need to try something new.


:lol You're still doing this?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> :lol You're still doing this?


Discussing upcoming NFL games in the NFL discussion thread? Yes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


>


Patriots as the villains.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Would love to be able to believe the Steelers could win this weekend, but I just can't do it...


----------



## hbk826 (Aug 4, 2007)

Fantastic previews on the Bill Barnwell and Ringer NFL podcasts this week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Colts GM Ryan Grigson has been axed...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


>


:kobelol

Amazing artwork. Should be a fun game, but Pittsburgh's gonna lose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Grigson got fired and players, the fucking players, are taking shots at him. :sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gus Bradley was named the new Defensive Coordinator for the Chargers. Already have a defensive minded head coach too. I swear if they can stay healthy they're gonna be a good ass team next year. Big if though...

Redskins options are dwindling down for a new DC. I have no idea who's even left at this point.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Gus Bradley was named the new Defensive Coordinator for the Chargers. Already have a defensive minded head coach too. I swear if they can stay healthy they're gonna be a good ass team next year. Big if though...
> 
> Redskins options are dwindling down for a new DC. I have no idea who's even left at this point.


I hear Rob Ryan is available.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> I hear Rob Ryan is available.


Should be forever available if you ask me. :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Gus Bradley was named the new Defensive Coordinator for the Chargers. Already have a defensive minded head coach too. I swear if they can stay healthy they're gonna be a good ass team next year. Big if though...
> 
> Redskins options are dwindling down for a new DC. I have no idea who's even left at this point.


They've promoted Greg Manusky. Seems underwhelming...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Go Pack Go!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons win

Patriots win


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Go pack go. That's all from me for now.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Go GB. They'll be an easier match up for NE in the SB.

I think Atlanta wins today though.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Go GB. They'll be an easier match up for NE in the SB.
> 
> I think Atlanta wins today though.


I don't really care who wins the AFC title game, but you're being way too fucking cocky. If the Pats blow it I hope everybody calls you out.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> I don't really care who wins the AFC title game, but you're being way too fucking cocky. If the Pats blow it I hope everybody calls you out.


AFCCG is just a formality. I'm already on to SB51.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> AFCCG is just a formality. I'm already on to SB51.


The trolling is strong. You better be right, or you're going to be roasted here. Probably not by me cuz I'll be too drunk to post. Lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> The trolling is strong. You better be right, or you're going to be roasted here. Probably not by me cuz I'll be too drunk to post. Lol


I think you'll find that I will give 0 fucks about being roasted.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I think you'll find that I will give 0 fucks about being roasted.


Lol probably not, enjoy the games today man.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> AFCCG is just a formality. I'm already on to SB51.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Great. Already an injury.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I say Falcons win by 3.

Ryan just has a better support system.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This could get ugly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I missed the coin toss. Did Atlanta win and elect to receive or did Green Bay defer?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Could be a blowout here.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Rodgers leading his offense to 0 points in over a quarter and a half against this 25th ranked Atlanta defense. "GOAT"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cant leave points on the field vs high powered offenses


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

NFC South most exciting division in football.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this game has been pretty anticlimactic so far.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Not surprised. I told everyone GB is garbage and that they were way overhyped.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Pack are completely shitting the bed. Couldn't come down with a fumble handed to them. Couldn't come down with two picks handed to them (which would have kept the game semi-close). This is over already.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd do the usual complaining about the annual "no Woodson no defense Dom Capers needs to go tomorrow" playoff mantra but the Pack just aren't getting a single break here and Falcons are cashing in Just an all around route thus far.

edit: Even with a historically great QB it is hard to win consistently when the offense has to be nearly perfect to catch up to the D and that might've helped wear down the offense here. Favre too found that problem come playoff time many a year post-MH


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'd do the usual complaining about the annual "no Woodson no defense Dom Capers needs to go tomorrow" playoff mantra but the Pack just aren't getting a single break here and Falcons are playing lights out. Just an all around route thus far.


They're a one dimensional team. They've got no defense and they aren't a threat in the running game. You can't expect to win with such a team.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well that was both pathetic and predictable. I'm just glad we took out Dallas.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They're a one dimensional team. They've got no defense and *they aren't a threat in the running game*. You can't expect to win with such a team.



Okay, if you really think that you've not watched enough Falcons games this season. 

Go on and :sleep on the Falcons.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blazeta said:


> Okay, if you really think that you've not watched enough Falcons games this season.
> 
> Go on and :sleep on the Falcons.


I was clearly talking about the Packers.

I'm aware of the fact that Atlanta has a balanced offense. They'll provide a good challenge for the NE defense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Not surprised. I told everyone GB is garbage and that they were way overhyped.


Yeah I'm not surprised either. Matt Ryan versus the Packers bottom of the barrel pass defense was just not a good matchup. The Packers are done. They're not coming back from this.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I was clearly talking about the Packers.
> 
> I'm aware of the fact that Atlanta has a balanced offense. They'll provide a good challenge for the NE defense.


Haha my bad...I'm just use to people shit talking the Falcons.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

packers are done


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Yeah I'm not surprised either. Matt Ryan versus the Packers bottom of the barrel pass defense was just not a good matchup. The Packers are done. They're not coming back from this.


If they do, it will be a result of a massive choke job by the Falcons. I'm kind of hoping that happens, but I don't see it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that's game


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy shit, this is just a massacre. Packers should just ask for the WWE Madden tournament's mercy rule, and forfeit :lmao


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

This is for the Packers' secondary


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The game is almost going exactly as I predicted it.

The only thing I was wrong about was the Packers score by this point. I'm off by 30.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

How about them fucking Packers?










The COWBOYS wouldn't have let this happen :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This game's been a very pleasant surprise lol. Really been sleeping on these Falcons, I'm awake to them now.









Forget running the table, Falcons are straight up putting Rodgers and co. right through a table.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Take away the fumble, the near INT and Atlanta converting on all their third downs and this is still a blowout, it just would've been a competitive first half. Atlanta has been the most under the radar team all season. They don't have one double digit loss and three off their losses came by 3 points or less. 

Falcons have been dominant since their last loss. They've blown everyone out since. I don't count that last game against the Saints as a close game since Brees just got a bunch of garbage time points. Falcons won that game 38-32 but it was 38-13 before GT set in.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Woo ! Yet another blowout, these playoffs have been absolutely atrocious


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Falcons will be the favorite whether it's the Pats or Steelers despite everyone knowing Green Bay's defense was complete shit. Good thing about the Super Bowl is that the final 2 will have great offenses so it could be a shootout.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Iron Man said:


> Falcons will be the favorite whether it's the Pats or Steelers despite everyone knowing Green Bay's defense was complete shit. Good thing about the Super Bowl is that the final 2 will have great offenses so it could be a shootout.


Falcons defense also played amazing and their offense shit on the seahawks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Packers need to leave Dom Capers in Atlanta. Probably should've fired him years ago.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

After this game there is no reason to keep Dom Capers. Unfortunately McCarthy is loyal to a fault when it comes to his coaching staff so Capers will be sticking around forever. The defense has been a liability for years and no matter how many draft picks are used on defensive players it doesn’t improve.

The Packers need to be more active in free agency. While the cornerback position was getting decimated by injuries Thompson did nothing. He chose to stay with young, inexperienced players instead of bringing in someone with experience and their resulting play has been a detriment to this team.

The lack of pass rush is appalling. Old age has caught up to Peppers. Clay Matthews is no longer a playmaker and is just a regular guy that occasionally makes a play or two. Datone Jones is a bust. Jayrone Elliott is a special teams player at best.

The Packers are looking at nearly $8 million dollars of cap space they can rollover into next year. There’s no reason not to be able to resign a few players and bring in some key free agents. 

I’m tired of the Packers’ offense having to overcome not only the opposing defense, but their own as well. They need a complete overhaul of the defense this offseason or nothing will change.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've come here to chew bubblegum and SEVENBURGH and I'm all out of bubblegum. :bigben :bell :antonio


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Invictus said:


> Falcons defense also played amazing and their offense shit on the seahawks.


Yeah, their defense played well today. Packer's dropped quite a few passes too. Not gonna say their D is good enough to shutout the Pats or Steelers on a neutral field though.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I have a feeling the Patriots blow out the Steelers


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

More time in this play than all of last week. Pats need to keep it up but watch D play like shit the minute they score a TD.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Real shitty way to go out for the Pack. I was rooting for them too. Guess Rodgers couldn't carry the team forever. :lol

Very happy for Atlanta though. You guys all know I've been high on them for quite a while. Glad that people are finally starting to take them seriously.

BUT, it'll be very interesting if we get a Falcons/Pats Super Bowl. Number one scoring offense vs. number one scoring defense. We know how that usually turns out in the big game...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotta love a good old flea flicker


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow what a performance by Atlanta. Congrats on making the Superbowl 




Come on GOAT :brady


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Patriots have this one wrapped and Patriots vs Falcons is the least interesting matchup for me.

Playoffs sucked this year, but Falcons vs Patriots in theory could be a good game.

But at the same time Packers vs Falcons was supposed to be a shootout so I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Worst playoffs in recent memory. This is going right down the fucking tubes. Only the Falcons can save this product.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Worst playoffs ever...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hilarious how every playoff game has been a blowout so far except for the Cowboys/Packers game. Every year, I get less interested in the NFL and more interested in college football.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> AFCCG is just a formality. I'm already on to SB51.


^Yep.

Not sure why anyone was expecting anything different. NE vs Pittsburgh always ends the same way.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, since it's gonna be the Falcons and gay ass Pats, I hope the Falcons beat the shit out of that ******, Brady. It will be more satisfying to see that bitch get eliminated just shy of that trophy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

1 good playoff game lololol

This league is fucking irrelevant besides the cowboys

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disappointed with Pittsburgh losing. Would love to see the Steelers win their elusive seventh ring in my lifetime.

What a garbage playoffs. Maybe two good games in a sea of shit. Hope the Super Bowl is more entertaining than this dreck. Neither team is my team, so I'll support the team without a win, Atlanta.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Hey Tomlin,


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Also, fuck all those geeks on social media with their gay "Stairway to Seven" shit. Their pussy ass team deserves to lose just for that.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Everyone outside of the bandwagon Pats fans are rooting for the Falcons.

Patriots lose, America wins. Don't let us down Atlanta.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Well, since it's gonna be the Falcons and gay ass Pats, I hope the Falcons beat the shit out of that ******, Brady. It will be more satisfying to see that bitch get eliminated just shy of that trophy.


:brady5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE PATRIOTS HAVE DONE IT YET AGAIN!!! :brady3

I've had to hear so much dumb shit this season from sports "experts", analysts, and salty ass fans. There's an assortment of L's that needs to be handed out.

To all the dumbasses like Max Kellerman who said Rodgers is the greatest QB by a large margin:









To the fools who said our season was over after Gronk went down:









To the overconfident Steelers fans who thought Big "WINLESS IN FOXBOROUGH" Ben had a chance :mj4










WE'RE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :brady5 *


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Not saying that was predictable or anything, but I was only two points out on the score (went for 34-17)...


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

cgs480 said:


> Everyone outside of the bandwagon Pats fans are rooting for the Falcons.
> 
> *Patriots lose, America wins. Don't let us down Atlanta.*


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kristie Wilson said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


Screw the Cowboys too. >

Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Tomlin legitimately enjoys losing to Brady. Not just losing to him, but getting humiliated by him. "Lets just come out and play zone like we've done for the last 10 years, Tom hasn't been that good against us, just 19 TDs to 0 INTs, a 127.5 rating, 71.2 completion, and 314 ypg. BUT THIS TIME, WE'LL GET HIM WITH THAT ZONE!"

They deserved to lose for that. And he deserves to get put on the hot seat for such stupidity. Brady has been more dominant against Mike Tomlin defenses against any other HC in his career. So logically, you'd think this would tell you that if you're Mike Tomlin, after 10 years of it, it's about time to change things up when you play Tom Brady. Right?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Roger Goodell gonna get on his fucking knees and hand another trophy to the GOAT


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You have people who love football,
you have people who hate football,
then, you have the Patriots fans.

Let's hope the Pats lose. I just wanna see them and their fanbase cry.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

Let's go Pats! # OneMore!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New England wins most likely. I'm not saying anything new or original here, but historically the better defensive team wins this game.

The good news here is that also historically the Patriots have been in insanely close Super Bowls in all of the previous six with Bill and Tom leading the show. Hopefully this one is another great one because these playoffs have been fucking awful.

After Dallas lost, I was in the anyone but Green Bay camp. That's a done deal so I don't really care what happens. I kinda lean Atlanta because I'm an NFC guy, but the Patriots joining the 5 Super Bowl club is ok with me too. My hate for the Pats turned to respect long ago.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

As a fan of the Falcons, you know I'm really really wanting to see them pull it off. But damn I'm happy to see them get this far! Like damn, I was young as hell the last time they made it to the Super Bowl. So this time I get to really really enjoy it! LET'S GO FALCONS!!!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The AFC playoffs were ruined by Derek Carr's injury and the Titans chokejob against the Jags in week 16 just one week after the Titans won IN KC. As a result we got stuck with Brock Osweiler and Connor Cook in the playoffs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No one is talking about the Falcons defense tho. Which was suppose to be a liability this year, is the main reason they're in the SB right now. 

They've REALLY turned that up after their bye week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

As a Panthers fan I hate both of these teams.
I hope they both find a way to lose.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats are the more complete team, if they limit the mistakes and show up they should win but shit happens. Texans are probably the toughest D the Pats will have faced in the playoffs, Falcons are near the bottom when it comes to getting to the QB so could mean Brady will have time to torch their mediocre secondary.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It all depends on Beasley really. If he can get to Brady, Falcons have a punchers chance.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Boring Superbowl matchup...not even going to bother watching, which has been the story of the NFL this year for me and most of my family.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought Broncos/Panthers last year was a lot more boring myself. This year is one of the more intriguing matchups imo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

KIRK COUSINS (of all people) is gonna be replacing Matt Ryan in the Pro Bowl! :mark:

As a Skins fan this is really cool, but do I think he should be in over Brees? Absolutely not.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chrome said:


> I thought Broncos/Panthers last year was a lot more boring myself. This year is one of the more intriguing matchups imo.


Broncos/Panthers was definitely boring. I think people are saying this matchup is boring because the Pats are in it. People hate dynasties just like they end up hating long title reigns. 

Not sure how can you see these 2 offenses and claim the matchup is boring along with the potential history that could happen. Brady could win his 5th ring and cement himself as the GOAT.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> :lmao


*DON'T FUCKING REMIND ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :fuckthis


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

49ers/Ravens is another one that I thought was boring on paper than this matchup. Think people forget every SB the Pats have been in has been close and wild, and I'm expecting a similar result here.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> Broncos/Panthers was definitely boring. I think people are saying this matchup is boring because the Pats are in it. People hate dynasties just like they end up hating long title reigns.
> 
> Not sure how can you see these 2 offenses and claim the matchup is boring along with the potential history that could happen. Brady could win his 5th ring and cement himself as the GOAT.


No one actually finds it boring. They're just saying that because they're super salty the Pats have made it to another SB. Pats SBs always have high viewership.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chrome said:


> 49ers/Ravens is another one that I thought was boring on paper than this matchup. Think people forget every SB the Pats have been in has been close and wild, and I'm expecting a similar result here.


I'm hoping for a blowout. Brady to cement his goatness by finally blowing out a team in the Super Bowl. If the D can slow down the Falcons it's possible since they shouldn't be able to stop the Pats.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Jamie Collins signs a 4 year extension with the Browns: http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/18539931/cleveland-browns-agree-4-year-deal-jamie-collins


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Randumo24 said:


> Jamie Collins signs a 4 year extension with the Browns: http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/18539931/cleveland-browns-agree-4-year-deal-jamie-collins


Hey, some positive news for you @The Absolute ! Nice building block for the defense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Iron Man said:


> Broncos/Panthers was definitely boring. I think people are saying this matchup is boring because the Pats are in it. People hate dynasties just like they end up hating long title reigns.
> 
> Not sure how can you see these 2 offenses and claim the matchup is boring along with the potential history that could happen. Brady could win his 5th ring and cement himself as the GOAT.


Last year's Superbowl had some great defensive play that made it one of the better modern Superbowls. I am not that drawn in by offensive borefest shootouts that take all the layers out of the game. It's why I laugh when people tried to call that joke of a game between the Chiefs and Colts a few years ago as anything but an awful game. It's also why I don't really like to watch CFB, since there are very few total package teams or games anymore. 

That is also why this matchup is absolutely off putting to me... when many people think this could the highest scoring SB of all time, I automatically get turned off from it. I would much rather have a 21-14 or 21-10 game than a 41-44 type embarrassment where one side of the game completely broke down. Hell, I'd rather see a 44-0 blowout in the SB if it means one team at least played well on offense, defense, and special teams.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Hey, some positive news for you @The Absolute ! Nice building block for the defense.


Our defense got better after he was traded. I don't think he's a building block for a defense. He's going to go down as one of those players who's incredibly talented but who underachieves because he's not a team player and lacks motivation.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Our defense got better after he was traded. I don't think he's a building block for a defense. He's going to go down as one of those players who's incredibly talented but who underachieves because he's not a team player and lacks motivation.


Or because he plays for the Browns.


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Goodell if Pats win


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Iron Man said:


> :brady5



:lmao

Ya, you're not the only one who sends me these.

If Brady was off the team, I wouldn't mind as much if they won. That bitch needs to go hiking and never come back, though, LOL


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Corey said:


> Hey, some positive news for you @The Absolute ! Nice building block for the defense.


The defense should definitely improve. Better Defensive Coordinator, going to likely have Garrett, plus possibly another defensive player at #12.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Corey said:


> :lmao


Didn't Atlanta also get Kyle Shanahan from Cleveland?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

JDP2016 said:


> Didn't Atlanta also get Kyle Shanahan from Cleveland?


They sure did! And I'm willing to bet he'll be the head coach in San Fran next year too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Last time I checked, cheating was better than raping bama


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

For those of you complaining about how boring the playoffs have been, you're in luck because the Patriots haven't played in a boring Super Bowl game during this dynasty run. Love them or hate them, they bring the excitement to the season finale.

SB 36: Rams tie with 1:30 left in the 4th quarter, Patriots win with field goal as time expires

SB 38: trailed Panthers by 1 with 6:53 left in 4th quarter, then tied with 1:08 left, Patriots take lead with field goal with 0:04 left

SB 39: tied at beginning of 4th quarter, Eagles had possession trailing by 3 with 0:46 left, ends on interception with 0:17 left

SB 42: Patriots take 4 point lead with 2:42 left in 4th quarter, Giants take 3 point lead with 0:35 left

SB 46: Giants take 4 point lead with 0:57 left in 4th quarter

SB 49: Patriots trail by 10 in 4th quarter, score two touchdowns and take 4 point lead with 2:02 left, had the Kearse catch, the Hightower stop on Lynch at the 1 yard line, and the Butler interception

For those of you rooting against the Patriots in this game, history is not on your side here. This is a game with the top scoring offense (Falcons) facing the top scoring defense (Patriots), and historically, the top scoring defense beats the top scoring offense in the SB. The only exception was the '89 49ers, who also had the 3rd best scoring defense. This Falcons team ranks 27th in scoring defense.

1966: Packers 35 (D), Chiefs 10 (O)
1969: Chiefs 23 (D), Vikings 7 (O)
1978: Steelers 35 (D), Cowboys 31 (O)
1984: 49ers 38 (D), Dolphins 16 (O)
1989: 49ers 55 (O), Broncos 10 (D)
1990: Giants 20 (D), Bills 19 (O)
2013: Seahawks 43 (D), Broncos 8 (O)

Lots of people have been dismissing the Patriots' defense because they haven't faced anybody good apparently. Yet all I heard was that the Steelers would be the best offense they've faced all season and have the best chance of knocking them out of the playoffs. It wasn't even close. Maybe it would have been closer if Bell was healthy the whole game, but he wasn't much of anything against this defense before he went down anyway. Also keep in mind the Pats are doing all this without Gronk, their best player outside of Brady and one of the most unstoppable forces in the league. The team prevails.

This Falcons offense will provide the best possible test for this Patriots defense. I don't want to hear any excuses after this one, you can't tell me the Falcons aren't legit, and still be taken seriously. Whether you're on Team New England, Team Atlanta, or Team Meteor, cheer up, you're in for another fun Super Bowl.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I think a lot of people are sleeping on this game too because it's the Falcons, a team that's not a playoff powerhouse, doesn't have a massive fanbase, has 1 player with any prior Super Bowl experience (Freeney), and there's not really a big story surrounding the game. No doubt I'm sure people would be more excited if it was Packers/Patriots.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> Hey, some positive news for you @The Absolute ! Nice building block for the defense.


I'll accept this as a preemptive apology from management, who will surely screw up our draft picks this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Corey said:


> I think a lot of people are sleeping on this game too because it's the Falcons, a team that's not a playoff powerhouse, doesn't have a massive fanbase, has 1 player with any prior Super Bowl experience (Freeney), and there's not really a big story surrounding the game. No doubt I'm sure people would be more excited if it was Packers/Patriots.


lmfao packers

New England vs Dallas is the game everyone wanted. So many fans of each team. So many haters of each team.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lmfao packers
> 
> New England vs Dallas is the game everyone wanted. So many fans of each team. So many haters of each team.


The PJsaltBowl


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> I'll accept this as a preemptive apology from management, who will surely screw up our draft picks this year.


Myles Garrett comin at you with the number one pick. That defense could be a lot better next year.



MrMister said:


> lmfao packers
> 
> New England vs Dallas is the game everyone wanted. So many fans of each team. So many haters of each team.


I sure as hell didn't want that matchup. Wouldn't have wanted either team to win. :lol But for ratings sake yeah of course, I was just going by who was in the NFC Title game. I'm still tryin to see Rodgers vs. Brady sometime before TB12 hangs up the boots.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lmfao packers
> 
> New England vs Dallas is the game everyone wanted. So many fans of each team. So many haters of each team.


Cowboys vs the RAIDAAHHSS would've been another fun matchup.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be blunt about this:

Falcons = The Pats' next victims

Ha! I hate the Pats tho.:wink2:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently Teddy Bridgewater might be out for the 2017 season too. Vikings probably should trade for another quarterback, not sure if Bradford is the answer.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Apparently Teddy Bridgewater might be out for the 2017 season too. Vikings probably should trade for another quarterback, not sure if Bradford is the answer.


Doubt that's gonna happen since they invested so many picks for Bradford. He actually had a really good year last year statistically but I think they just had way too many injuries at running back and o-line for it to matter. If anything I think they should try and trade Peterson before he's totally washed... which he may be already.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TripleG said:


>












I know what I'll be wearing next Sunday.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Pro bowl is actually competitive so far


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wtf is this? You're the best punter in the league!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827033872533684225


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunday is gonna be a wild one! I'm not going to be one of them over cocky mfers and say the Falcons are sure as hell going to win! But I damn well think they will put up one hell of a fight! Should be a good game. I'm pumped, I'm ready!!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Corey said:


> Wtf is this? You're the best punter in the league!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827033872533684225


And Barstool Sports is the best sports journalism business in the country.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TomahawkJock said:


> And Barstool Sports is the best sports journalism business in the country.


Never even heard of them until this point. I'm under the impression they're just a sports show with a comedic twist that airs on Comedy Central.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Corey said:


> Never even heard of them until this point. I'm under the impression they're just a sports show with a comedic twist that airs on Comedy Central.


This is actually first week they have ever been on TV. They are a company that puts out funny articles, and fantastic podcasts. Unfiltered comedic podcasts about sports. Check out Pardon My Take. Its their best podcast and they always have good guests. McAfee had been on there a couple of times. Marquette King and Johnny Hekker too. They had a punter week. It was pretty great. 

Also had Blake Griffin, John Clayton, Rickie Fowler, Kyle Long, Chael Sonnen, Ryan Lochte, Jared Goff, Blake Bortles, Greg Olson...

If you like sports, you would like this.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I loved Tim Brown as a player but God does he sound bitter and ridiculous with this nonsense about the tuck rule being the only reason the Pats have dominated for so long.

Yeah a 15 year dynasty with 7 super bowl appearances, possibly 5 wins, and countless division titles is because of one play?

The hate has reached absurd levels.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blazeta said:


> Sunday is gonna be a wild one! I'm not going to be one of them over cocky mfers and say the Falcons are sure as hell going to win! But I damn well think they will put up one hell of a fight! Should be a good game. I'm pumped, I'm ready!!


Sorry for being Blount (  ) but your team doesn't stand much of a chance. I expect a NE blowout. 

Not enough favorable match ups, not enough experience, and your team isn't fundamentally and situationally sound enough to beat a Belichick coached team.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Sorry for being Blount (  ) but your team doesn't stand much of a chance. I expect a NE blowout.
> 
> Not enough favorable match ups, not enough experience, and your team isn't fundamentally and situationally sound enough to beat a Belichick coached team.



Don't go being cocky, I ain't even gonna say you're wrong but you could be. This game can go either way, and even if the odds are with New England, as they should be because they got that experience, the Falcons could and just might shock you.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blazeta said:


> Don't go being cocky, I ain't even gonna say you're wrong but you could be. This game can go either way, and even if the odds are with New England, as they should be because they got that experience, the Falcons could and just might shock you.


It's not going to happen. I've been supremely confident all season (just read my posts in this thread) and for good reason. NE is the best and most complete team in the league, by far, and there are so many sources of motivation. Also, all of the intangibles are on NE's side.

I've watched some of the Atlanta games I hadn't previously seen and looked extensively at the match ups, and this game should be a blowout for NE.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So of the franchises who have never won the Super Bowl, rank them in terms of who you would like them to win 1-10



1. Titans

2. Browns 

3. Vikings

4. Eagles

5. Bills

6. Chargers

7. Cardinals

8. Falcons

9. Rams

10. Panthers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Matty Ice has had some season, and the Falcons have played some great stuff, I won't be ruling them out so confidently. NE are favourites and should be, but I don't see it being so comfortable a victory if they pull it out. should be a good game either way


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> So of the franchises who have never won the Super Bowl, rank them in terms of who you would like them to win 1-10
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:Hutz

The Titans would be the only one because that would result in Marcus Mariota winning a Super Bowl.

I wanted the Cardinals to win when they went there with Kurt Warner, Edgerrin James, Fitzgerald, Boldin, and Adrian Wilson. Now I don’t have a rooting interest in them or really any of the other teams yet to win a Super Bowl (exception being the Titans).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Falcons are my favorite NFC team and I'd love for them to pull off the upset. But :brady4 is getting that 5th ring tomorrow. Vengeance must be manifested for Deflategate.

@Greenlawler

1. Browns (obviously)

2. Falcons

3. Cardinals

4. Vikings

5. Bills

6. Eagles

7. Titans

8. Panthers

9. Rams

10. Chargers


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

JERREH finally did it. He overcame the odds and made it to the HOF.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

1. Vikings (too many all time great players for them to not have a Lombardi)

2. Cardinals (for Larry and because they should've beaten Pittsburgh)

3. Chargers (for Rivers and LT)

4. Titans

5. Bills (because of losing 4 straight, that weight needs to be lifted)

Then it's just the rest of the field. Don't really care much outside of hoping that Atlanta wins today.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Just watched 30 for 30: The U :trips8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Greenlawler said:


> So of the franchises who have never won the Super Bowl, rank them in terms of who you would like them to win 1-10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rams have won the Super Bowl. This might have been pointed out already though.

Of those teams

Vikings
Browns
Chargers
Panthers
Titans
Bills
Falcons
Cardinals


Really glad Terrell Davis got in. Also JERREH:mark:


:garrett is the coach of the year :garrett

:dak rookie of the year

i'd have voted :zeke but im ok with :dak


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bills

Vikings

Browns

Chargers

Falcons

Jaguars

Panthers

Titans

Cardinals

Eagles

Rams


You forgot the Eeyore of the NFL, Jacksonville.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck that ****** Brady. Go Dirty Birds. That is all.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mack beat out Von Miller for DPOTY by one single vote. ONE. That's crazy. Collins finished 3rd which is good, but Vic Beasley didn't get a single vote. The NFL sack & forced fumbles leader did not receive a single one while two jackoffs decided to vote for Sean Lee. :lol

This here is the part that surprises me the most. We need to start thinking about what the term MVP really stands for if Aaron Rodgers is an afterthought.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828059726906802176


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Center Alex Mack will be playing with a fractured fibula. Another reason why NE will win big.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Silvas Broken Leg would bring that up :draper2


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Mike Vick :mj2


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoping Brady gets a fifth ring tonight and further establishes himself a goat qb. Falcons winning doesn't interest me at all.



Corey said:


> Mack beat out Von Miller for DPOTY by one single vote. ONE. That's crazy. Collins finished 3rd which is good, but Vic Beasley didn't get a single vote. The NFL sack & forced fumbles leader did not receive a single one while two jackoffs decided to vote for Sean Lee. :lol
> 
> This here is the part that surprises me the most. We need to start thinking about what the term MVP really stands for if Aaron Rodgers is an afterthought.
> 
> ...


I wasn't expecting Rodgers to win, but receiving just two votes is a joke. Brady getting only ten votes is a joke as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MVP voting only goes first place afaik which seems a bit silly. Ryan the easy choice though. 

As for tonight, heart is going falcons but head says patriots. Guess I'll take New England.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope the Pats lose tonight and it becomes the beginning of their downfall.

I can't wait to see these 'fans since 2001', who have to google who the QB was before Brady, scramble to make sense of their football lives and ultimately end up with a different team and talk about how they were always 'fans' of said new team.

If the Pats win, I ain't gonna be mad, they aren't beating my team 

Would just be more satisfying to see them lose.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lets go Falcons!!!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Patriots are going to win, but I'm rooting for the Falcons!

- Vic


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Pres bush :mj2


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

President George Bush Sr. was underrated. It will be a sad day when he goes.

- Vic


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Best Simpsons guest star ever?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Good defense from both teams.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

What about that defense!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't follow NFL as much as most of you, but if the Patriots win, is Brady the greatest QB with 5 rings?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Undoubtedly, yes.

Fucking Falcons defense steppin up tonight! I love it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a lot of spinning and no forward movement.

Gaga reminds me of Marilyn Manson in these little hype spots. It's freaky!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's mind blowing that Ryan has already been in the NFL for nearly a decade now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"THAT'S BULLSHIT!" -Bill Bellicheck


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't follow NFL as much as most of you, but if the Patriots win, is Brady the greatest QB with 5 rings?


Team sport. 

Different eras.

Montana undefeated in superbowls. (Insert other great qb arguements)

Etc etc.

Definately helps an arguement, but noone will ever have everyone in 100% agreement.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Two for two! Stay on them, Falcons!

#RiseUp


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Atlanta are gona "flag this up?"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I knew this was gonna happen the minute I read 538s dumb article about the pats being the best nfl dynasty ever. 70s stillers and 80s 49ers head and shoulders above NE.

Actually attack the patriots offense, disrupt their routes and hit brady and the patriots wilt. Tom is just as bad as any other nfl qb when he starts trying to force throws.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom Brady's cracking under pressure!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:mj2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> :mj2


Getting smoked rn :mj2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Definitely not watching libtard Gaga during halftime


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mra22 said:


> Definitely not watching libtard Gaga during halftime


But the pageantry.....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> But the pageantry.....


I saw Gaga's picture posing on the field during pre-game and I thought it was Miley :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Falcons up by 18 at the half. Just like we all predicted. :mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Getting smoked rn :mj2


Anythings possible. 














Unless Falcons get another TD :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Seriously considering bailing on the halftime show to watch the UpUpDownDown Youtube stream so I can feel Kofi's pain right now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Best halftime show ever about to happen right now!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

One guy hits his wife, one hits his kid and now we have to sit through unfun, unfunny and boring commercials....


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Anythings possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend flew out for the game, and he's hammered texting me how mad he is. So it could be worse :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So far, Katy did it better.....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> So far, Katy did it better.....


Just wait until she mentions Trump, then business will pick up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Surprising 1st half I gotta say lol. Falcons have done a great job making Brady uncomfortable in the pocket and it's paying dividends for them. Offense has been great too for them. Can't count Brady out though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Absolutely amazing. Lady Gaga fuckin killed it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who the fuck is booking this shit?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was a pretty sick half time conformance by Gaga


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> That was a pretty sick half time conformance by Gaga


I checked out after she butchered Pokerface


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> Who the fuck is booking this shit?


Wait until the swerve at the end :russo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well this is one sided enough to stop caring....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck you Brady. Fuck you Belichick. Fuck you to the entire Pats roster :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Wait until the swerve at the end :russo


Tony Romo runs in, takes Brady and Ryan out, grabs a mic and demands a title shot.

Goodell makes a triple threat for the next ppv but says instead of Romo it will be Dak Prescott :heston


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

He missed! He fucking missed!

#ItsNoGood


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Super Bowl has fit the theme of the playoffs, boring, stale, blowouts


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I can't hear shit!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Sorry for being Blount (  ) but your team doesn't stand much of a chance. I expect a NE blowout.
> 
> Not enough favorable match ups, not enough experience, and your team isn't fundamentally and situationally sound enough to beat a Belichick coached team.






SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's not going to happen. I've been supremely confident all season (just read my posts in this thread) and for good reason. NE is the best and most complete team in the league, by far, and there are so many sources of motivation. Also, all of the intangibles are on NE's side.
> 
> I've watched some of the Atlanta games I hadn't previously seen and looked extensively at the match ups, and this game should be a blowout for NE.






SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Center Alex Mack will be playing with a fractured fibula. Another reason why NE will win big.


^ this is why most other nfl fans find patriots fanbase so annoying. Blind arrogance. Even if you turned out to be right (which its looking like pats are going to fall way short of that ne blowout right now), its that exact smug attitude that gives pats fans such a bad reputation.

And its times like right now(even if ne somehow comes back to win) that has everyone else laughing at how wrong those blowout predictions were.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Knowing how rigged the NFL can come across at times, I expect the Patriots to comeback and win


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Was that holding?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I knew Falcons would tear up this Patriots D. Falcons have faced tough defenses all year while the Patriots D haven't faced many elite QBs.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jarrett playing the game of his life. He's just abusing shaq mason.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, now it's getting interesting!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice little trick play for the 2.

Still don't have faith in the NE defense to hold off Ryan and company.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*BELIEVE*






















If that Gostowski missed kick is what loses the game I swear to god......... :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Julio Jones is not human.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I could possibly enjoy American football if i had the slightest fucking idea of what is going on :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THAT FUCKING CATCH!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

NFL = National Fixed League


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> THAT FUCKING CATCH!


unreal, i have no idea how he held on to that


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My god... that's the greatest catch I've ever seen in my life. :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*THAT WAS A FUCKING CATCH*


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

the fix is in


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't watch much football but wow, Matt Ryan might choke this game away.

Anyone with a bottle would have been have to seal this game.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

What a choke job.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a choke :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Patriots will win, Atlanta is choking hard.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*CAN'T STOP THE FUCKING GOAT*​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fucking Falcons should've RAN the ball a hell of a lot more.

Not over yet though. Come on Matty!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Should have taken the shot and killed the game earlier..


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Guys we're watching the greatest Super Bowl game that's ever been played. EVER


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

It's going to ot :wtf2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Corey said:


> Guys we're watching the greatest Super Bowl game that's ever been played. EVER


If you enjoy warching fixes...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Overtime. I'm fucking sweating here....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, Overtime! :wtf

Though it was over already.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Corey said:


> Guys we're watching the greatest Super Bowl game that's ever been played. EVER


I liked Seahawks v Patriots myself. No matter what, never a boring Pats- Bowl....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> If you enjoy warching fixes...


Yea they intentionally went down by 25 just to come back for overtime. (Y)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

25 yard line, I thought it was the 20 on the kick off?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> 25 yard line, I thought it was the 20 on the kick off?


Not anymore. Rule changed this year.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Chooooke!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Corey said:


> Not anymore. Rule changed this year.


Next year it'll be bubble wrap.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn. Falcons had a sure thing in the 4th, but :brady4 turned up and mounted a great comeback as only true legends can do.

Best Super Bowl game I've ever seen. This must be how the rest of the world felt during game 7 of the World Series.

Deflategate revenge tour complete. Congrats to the Patriots and their fans.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

5 RINGS!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Matt Ryan with the biggest choke in history.

Brady was impeccable and got everything away. Just too good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Donald Trump sponsored team wins again. 

:mj4

LOLAtlanta. Biggest chokejob of all time.

And the New York Football Giants remain the only team in NFL history to beat Brady and Bill in the SB.

:mark:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

Falcons pulled a Warriors.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Incredible.. absolutely stunned


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4 :brady4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

As good as the Patriots were, this was all on Atlanta.

They gave them a turnover and never shut the game down when they had it won.

Never seen a team crumble quite like this any sport, you could tell it was over after that turnover.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The best comeback in Super Bowl history. Tom Brady is the greatest football player ever. And I don't even like him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Super Bowl LI New England Patriots vs Atlanta Falcons*

Well fuck a fucking duck sideways. I can't even dispute it anymore. It's fucking undisputed. Brady is the best QB of all time. He got hit all night but just keep fucking throwing.

FUCK I HATE IT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

New meme: The Falcons blew a 28-3 lead in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations to the New England Patriots. Boston has all the gold!










Never give up!






- Vic


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mad respect to the fucking Patriots. My GOD what a comeback.

Brilliant game.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

That may be the greatest Super Bowl I have ever watched. It's hard to not feel bad for the Falcons after an amazing showing throughout the season and the first 3 quarters of this Super Bowl.

My God, what a comeback. :sodone


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> As good as the Patriots were, this was all on Atlanta.
> 
> They gave them a turnover and never shut the game down when they had it won.
> 
> Never seen a team crumble quite like this any sport, you could tell it was over after that turnover.


The sack Ryan took when they were up 8 was devastating. Throw it away. Give yourself a chance to kick a field goal and go up 2 scores again.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that sucked. It was theirs to lose... and they did. Patriots were just in beast mode in the fourth quarter and the Falcons couldn't do shit. Still, happy the Falcons made it there in the first place. There's always next season. Congrats to the Pats and their fans.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, that game was just unreal even from a neutral vantage point. As hefty as this is: that Brady half 2 is probably the best QB job I have seen. Just magical accuracy under the highest pressure with the highest stakes shaking off such a disaster early on. 

***** easy.

edit: I have to imagine that defense got completely and utterly gassed towards the end. What adjustments by BB and company.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Haven't been this emotional watching a football game since the first Super Bowl I saw 13 years ago. Now, I have no choice but to go to work smiling tomorrow


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Greatest superbowl ever. Lord Brady is the GOAT.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Sweenz said:


> ^ this is why most other nfl fans find patriots fanbase so annoying. Blind arrogance. Even if you turned out to be right (which its looking like pats are going to fall way short of that ne blowout right now), its that exact smug attitude that gives pats fans such a bad reputation.
> 
> And its times like right now(even if ne somehow comes back to win) that has everyone else laughing at how wrong those blowout predictions were.


5 time champs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Matt Ryan will never recover from this, this loss will hang over him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a fucking game. :sodone

This game was like the ultimate







job for Pats haters, Pats get down big just to make the largest comeback in postseason history. Atlanta certainly helped with some dumb mistakes though. :brady5 officially the GOAT now, and he'll probably win 1 or 2 more too before he hangs it up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone else feel like New England had the ball for like an hour straight? :lol Fucking Falcons d had to have been gassed as hell.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Amazing game, glad I stayed up for it. Also glad I went with my gut and bet on the pats, what a fucking game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

First SB I had money on in 20 years. Last time the Packers fucked me over so bad, I became a Vikings fan :lol:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't believe it. If Brady retires it would be almost perfect. Become the GOAT with the GOAT comeback. Fucking hell, they came back :mj2.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alrighty then.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bradys hand about to look like the infinity gauntlet :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chrome said:


> officially the GOAT now, and he'll probably win 1 or 2 more too before he hangs it up.


That's the most interesting FACT tonight. Brady isn't a broken down Peyton with no neck left to break. He's a guy who doesn't get hit and he's as talented as can be. He has as many as he wants left in him. It's scary. He can realistically get 5 more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE PATRIOTS HAVE FUCKING DONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















:dead2 :dead2 :dead2 :sodone :sodone :sodone 

TOM BRADY HAS UNQUESTIONABLY ESTABLISHED HIMSELF AS THE GOAT!!!! THERE IS NO DEBATE! PUT SOME RESPEK ON HIS NAME DAMMIT!!!! :brady3 :brady3 :brady3 :brady3 :brady3 :brady5














+1 

LOL @ GOODELL FOR GETTING BOOED OUT OF THE STADIUM!

ALSO, LOL @ THE FALCONS FOR BLOWING A 28-3 LEAD!!!!! :LOL THANK YOU FOR MAKING THIS MOMENT SO MUCH SWEETER!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Haven't been this emotional watching a football game since the first Super Bowl I saw 13 years ago. Now, I have no choice but to go to work smiling tomorrow


Seriously, this shit just reaffirms my love for football.

My team isn't even there and I was an emotional wreck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he just threw for the most yards ever in a Super Bowl while leading the biggest comeback in a Super Bowl. He's still pretty good.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

This Sunday and last Sunday have been shit for AJ Styles. First he loses his WWE Championship to John Cena, then Atlanta Falcons lose in the Super Bowl to the team Cena supports, the New England Patriots.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> 5 time champs.


And still no change in anything i said. Mr blowout.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Sweenz said:


> And still no change in anything i said. Mr blowout.


5 time champs though.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sweenz said:


> And still no change in anything i said. Mr blowout.


Check your rep....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that was un fucking real, my m8 who lives in LA was at a sports bar with his mates and the atmosphere was incredible, he facetimed me from there and when the pats got that incredible TD at the end, the place erupted and i still hadn't a clue what he was saying as i couldn't hear him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The curse of MVPs losing in the Super Bowl continues... should've given it to Rodgers! :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828448692793401344


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> 5 time champs though.


Still absurdly wrong tho.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brady should retire now and go out on top.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol. This is so gay. Fuck off, Brady.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Poor Jamie Collins...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828448692793401344


His team wins!! :lol. Our president keeps on winning.


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

After the second touchdown by New England, the Falcons were already broken and defeated. Playing badly and making mistakes...

I'm not really a fan of Tom Brady, but, unlike the Falcons, he never lost his cool even when losing by 28 - 3.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Live in Atlanta; this next week should be fun 

:ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Now time for the bigger and better show Wrestlemania!!!!!


In before I get hit with a bunch of LOL gifs


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Still seen much bigger chokes in other sports.


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

John Cena will surely adress the superbowl next Smackdown to get dat cheap pop. :cena


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Sweenz said:


> Still absurdly wrong tho.


5 time champs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chrome said:


> What a fucking game. :sodone
> 
> This game was like the ultimate
> 
> ...


They're down 28-3 and I'm thinking they'll be back next year, Gronk will be healthy :done. They won the fucking super bowl after being down 28-3 without their best weapon. How is it even possible?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> They're down 28-3 and I'm thinking they'll be back next year, Gronk will be healthy :done. They won the fucking super bowl after being down 28-3 without their best weapon. How is it even possible?


Patriots lowered the difficulty setting.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Give it up for the NE defense. Best in the league this season.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Iron Man said:


> They're down 28-3 and I'm thinking they'll be back next year, Gronk will be healthy. They won the fucking super bowl after being down 28-3 without their best weapon. How is it even possible?


Yeah, it's like you're right, there's next year and then BAM! They Booker T that shit! AND Gronk will be back next year!

Brady gonna start on the other hand now....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats to the Pats for an amazing comeback. 

But Goddamn Falcons. You had so many opportunities to put the game away and you just kept shooting yourselves in the foot. When the onside kick failed, that should have been it and the Falcons should have put it away. They didn't. When they got into field goal range following Julio Jones' insane catch, all they had to do was run the ball, kick the FG, and put the game out of reach. NAH! Lets throw it and set ourselves up for sacks and penalties! 

I am a Giants fan and I know all about blowing huge leads and this reminded me so much of one of those type of situations. Embarrassing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wouldn't wish being an Atlanta sports fan on my worst enemy. The Falcons could just lose they had to lose in the most embarrassing fashion in Super Bowl history.

I guess there's always next year with a little bit more experience.

I just wanted to buy a hat, buy a T-shirt and go to a parade. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Undoubtedly the biggest choke job on the biggest stage that I'll ever see. In game clinching FG range with about 3 minutes left, and you give up a sack and a holding penalty? That is some five year old playing Madden style ineptitude right there. Glad I'm not an Atlanta fan, otherwise they'd be finding me with my head in the oven in the morning. Two Super Bowls in three years where the Patriots' opponents have completely screwed the pooch.

Can see this damaging the Falcons for years to come...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

No doubt the greatest NFL game, SB game, in NFL history.

As a Patriots fans for nearly 20 years, my gosh. This is the greatest ever. BS scandals and whatnot, oh my, nothing has ever been sweeter.

Thank you to ATL for the most incredible SB ever. You guys are seriously legit. I have the upmost respect for you. Your team is incredible. It was an honor to compete with you. Thank you and congrats.

That said, THE NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS ARE SB51 CHAMPIONS WITH THE GREATEST COMEBACK OF ALL TIME! I am most proud.

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Had to pick up my dad at the airport tonight and knowing my luck I had a feeling I was going to miss something spectacular. Left the house toward the end of the 3rd quarter.

Me before leaving: Well looks like I probably won't miss anything special so that's good.

Me one hour later: :tenay


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy fuck. Nothing else needs to be said. What a game.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Nothing but respect for the Atlanta Falcons. They are an incredible team. I have nothing but respect for them. They are so close to an NFL Championship, I have no doubt.

But tonight, tonight, well, the greatest QB ever, Tom Brady, was not to be denied, and engineered the greatest comeback ever. He, TB12, is the best ever, erasing any doubt or question, no doubt. Tom Brady is the best to EVER play this game, no doubt.

What a damn game. I'm gonna be up all night drinking, celebrating and ordering all the gear I can for the SB51 champion, New England Patriots!:mark::mark::mark:

PS: To watch Goodell shake the hand of Tom Brady, oh, oh, what a moment. This moment was, as a Patriots fan, the greatest moment I've ever seen. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wanted to put this out there....

The NFL existed before 1966. The Super Bowl is a title. 

Teams who won before 1966 have their legacy crapped on because the title was not "on".

I understand the history of the league so don't try and lecture me on the AFL. 

Tonight I heard "Tom Brady first to five rings", and "Belichick GOAT" one time too many. 

Bart Starr led the Green Bay Packers to 5 championships before Brady was born. 

Lombardi won 5 titles in 9 years.....it took Belichick 22 years to win 5 titles.

I do believe Brady is the Greatest but give some props to Starr. And BTW Lombardi IS the GOAT.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel bad for Falcons fans. Matt Ryan did what Matt Ryan does best and they blew it hard. Still can't believe they threw after only needing to run the ball 3 times and kick the field goal after the big catch by Julio.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel like Otto Graham was also elite for his era.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Before the Rumble








Before the Superbowl

#Migos


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:mark:
New England Patriots
:mark:

Gonna spend a lot of money on Fanatics.com tonight.

:mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What a gay Super Bowl.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:trump 
Real recognise real


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I knew it was going to be an interesting second half when I heard the stat of the Falcons having 19 offensive plays in the first half. Their d-line wore down and wasn't getting to Brady like they did in the first half. They had moments but it was nothing like this first two quarters and coming out after halftime.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> What a gay Super Bowl.


It's been a fun NFL season Cat. At least you have a good group of Cowboys to look forward too. 


Brady the GOAT :mj2


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DirectorsCut said:


> I feel like Otto Graham was also elite for his era.


Sure he was but he was a piece of garbage compared to Starr.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Super Bowl 52 winner Tennessee Titans

Calling my shot.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> What a gay Super Bowl.


Translation....it did not go my way lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously, I believe the Super Bowl Favs for 2018 are:
1. Tennessee
2. New England
3 Pittsburgh
4. Dallas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A lot of people I know lost money tonight. They picked Atlanta.

Can't deny it anymore. Brady is the Greatest QB of all time. That was all Brady.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> A lot of people I know lost money tonight. They picked Atlanta.
> 
> Can't deny it anymore. Brady is the Greatest QB of all time. That was all Brady.


I agree that Brady is the modern era GOAT. However what do we do with Bart Starr? He won five NFL titles before protective QB and Wr rules.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> I agree that Brady is the modern era GOAT. However what do we do with Bart Starr? He won five NFL titles before protective QB and Wr rules.


Oh you mean when the NFL had like 12 teams and only like one playoff game then the superbowl

Brady is way better than Starr


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> I agree that Brady is the modern era GOAT. However what do we do with Bart Starr? He won five NFL titles before protective QB and Wr rules.


Good point. It's hard to compare because the game is so different compared to back then. I'd say even though the rules were more strict back then, strategy, game preparation, play calling, etc seem to be much more complex in this era.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh you mean when the NFL had like 12 teams and only like one playoff game then the superbowl
> 
> Brady is way better than Starr


No I mean when when players did not have a radio in their heads and when the rules did not protect receivers and quqaterbacks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shit you can't even compare this era to the era of 15 to 20 years ago. Salary cap changed everything. The league has since made the game more passing friendly. Bill, Tom Brady, and the Patriots have capitalized on this far far better than every other team.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> Seriously, I believe the Super Bowl Favs for 2018 are:
> *1. Tennessee*
> 2. New England
> 3 Pittsburgh
> 4. Dallas


Now your trolling.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Remember when after two games Noto said he'd be happy for the Pats to trade Brady and let Jimmy G take over? I do :ken

There is literally no other person in the history of mankind (real or mythical) that I'd trust to lead a TD-scoring drive if my life was on the line


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Shit you can't even compare this era to the era of 15 to 20 years ago. Salary cap changed everything. The league has since made the game more passing friendly. Bill, Tom Brady, and the Patriots have capitalized on this far far better than every other team.


Not to mention the patriots with Brady and Bill have won multiple super bowls across a 10-15 year span which is unheard of.

Its even crazier that for Brady he has been to a super bowl in almost 50% of his seasons over his career. 7 SBs in 15 seasons.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

i really believe Greenbay is going to the superbowl next year


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> Super Bowl 52 winner Tennessee Titans
> 
> Calling my shot.


LMAO really if i could pick a superbower 52 winner it will be Greenbay Packers. Aaron Rodgers is hungry for another win, all they would need to do is tighten up there defense and they are there. They have weapons on offense, one of the best this league, tighten up the secondary and the corners and they will be a HUGE contender.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Last night sucked, but hey for a team that was suppose to be BLOWN OUT!!! from what some said on here, they did pretty damn good and I'm proud of them! They will bounce back, and they will get a Super Bowl win. I strongly believe in my team.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In a weird way, Atlanta made the same mistake that Seattle made two years ago. 

When they got into field goal range, all they had to do was run the ball! Seriously! Guys! Come on! All you gotta do is run the ball and kick the easy field goal if you don't get the 1st down. Why the hell were you throwing in that situation?!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

LaraCroft said:


> i really believe Greenbay is going to the superbowl next year


They've got a long way to go. They either need to drastically improve their pass rush or their secondary (or both.) They also need to build their offense so that they don't always have to rely on Rodgers to win the game for them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TripleG said:


> In a weird way, Atlanta made the same mistake that Seattle made two years ago.
> 
> When they got into field goal range, all they had to do was run the ball! Seriously! Guys! Come on! All you gotta do is run the ball and kick the easy field goal if you don't get the 1st down. Why the hell were you throwing in that situation?!


During the heat of the moment, flow of the game, human element plays a key. Common sense goes out the window. It's easy for ppl to point that out while sitting on a couch.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

:lol :lmao @ people who are mad af with the Patriots winning

That was truly glorious, my friends! :mark::mark::mark:










Tom Brady and Bill Belichick the GOATs, what a time to be alive

Also my props to the Falcons for bringing a big fight, and my heart goes to the actual Falcons fans who are going to feel this loss for a long time (not the bandwagoners/anti-Pats people though, you all can go pound sand). Tough way to lose. I feel for Matt Ryan who has been a favorite of mine going back to his Boston College days.

That all being said, what a perfect finish. Roger Goodell having to hand the Lombardi trophy to Bob Kraft last night, and Super Bowl MVP to Tom Brady today, was the sweetest icing on the cake.

To those of you who will be in Boston, I'll see you at the parade tomorrow! Go Pats!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Now your trolling.


true....


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Not gonna lie, I thougt it was over when Gostkowski missed the PAT and Brady was sacked twice in the red zone.

Im so glad I was wrong. What a game, I fucking aged another two years.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

TripleG said:


> In a weird way, Atlanta made the same mistake that Seattle made two years ago.
> 
> When they got into field goal range, all they had to do was run the ball! Seriously! Guys! Come on! All you gotta do is run the ball and kick the easy field goal if you don't get the 1st down. Why the hell were you throwing in that situation?!


They panicked (when they really shouldn't have). Freeman lost a yard or two on a first down carry, but that shouldn't have stopped them from trying it again. Even if Freeman gains no yards, it chews up lots of time on the clock (or forces the Patriots to use their timeouts), and they'd still be in field goal range. Field goal then means Pats would need to drive down the field, score a touchdown and two point conversion OR kick a field goal, then do an onside kick which has very low odds of succeeding. And game is over if they don't convert any of that since the Pats wouldn't have enough timeouts to stop the Falcons from running the game clock out. Julio catch should have sealed it but the Falcons panicked and the Pats made them pay for it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Telos said:


> They panicked (when they really shouldn't have). Freeman lost a yard or two on a first down carry, but that shouldn't have stopped them from trying it again. Even if Freeman gains no yards, it chews up lots of time on the clock (or forces the Patriots to use their timeouts), and they'd still be in field goal range. Field goal then means Pats would need to drive down the field, score a touchdown and two point conversion OR kick a field goal, then do an onside kick which has very low odds of succeeding. And game is over if they don't convert any of that since the Pats wouldn't have enough timeouts to stop the Falcons from running the game clock out. Julio catch should have sealed it but the Falcons panicked and the Pats made them pay for it.


Exactly. They out thought themselves and panicked when there was no reason to. Run the ball, if you don't get the first down, its OK, because you're still eating clock, getting them to use up their timeouts, and securing an easy FG for a two score lead (which may have put the game out of reach). 

Honestly, I would have even considered just taking a knee in that situation and reduce any possibility of a turn over. Granted, I am the most cautious mofo on the planet, but even at that point with only an 8 point lead, the Falcons were in total control of the game but didn't seem to realize it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Fantastic game. Stayed up till about 3.30 am over here to watch it. Atlanta should have saw out the game but made a big mistake when they were in field goal range. Congratulations to New England and Tom Brady though.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Last night was one of the only times in my life as a sports fan where I was truly shocked. It was almost the same feeling I had when they lost to the Giants the first time but just reversed emotionally.

It really is amazing to see the amount of will Tom is able to install in his teammates, the only other athlete I've seen do it at the same level is MJ. Brady and Jordan actually have alot in comoon especially the fact that neither one had the luxury of multiple HOF players with them even though Jordan had Pippen but it wasn't like how the Celtics or Lakers all had multiple all time great players.

I never thought the game 2 years ago couple be topped in terms of drama and emotion but they did it last night. Well done.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> During the heat of the moment, flow of the game, human element plays a key. Common sense goes out the window. It's easy for ppl to point that out while sitting on a couch.


I generally agree when people come in with that perfect 20/20 hindsight but not here. The human element should have said run the ball. Common sense should not go out the window. Do you think Bilichek would have made that mistake? What about Bruce Arians? What about Pete Ca.... scratch him. What about John Harbaugh? 

It was about as no brainer as no brainer gets. You are in FG range, you have an 8 point lead. A FG seals the game 99% of the time. They didn't need another first down.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And the Falcons fans can share some of this hee haw for premature celebrations. THE GOAT :drose :brady5*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking love that one :lol :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Goodell getting booed out of the stadium was so :banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God I hate the Pats....but watching Goddell get booed out of the building like that. That was beautiful!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JM said:


> I generally agree when people come in with that perfect 20/20 hindsight but not here. The human element should have said run the ball. Common sense should not go out the window. Do you think Bilichek would have made that mistake? What about Bruce Arians? What about Pete Ca.... scratch him. What about John Harbaugh?
> 
> It was about as no brainer as no brainer gets. You are in FG range, you have an 8 point lead. A FG seals the game 99% of the time. They didn't need another first down.


It was like Atlanta were the ones frantically trying to make magic happen and take the lead late in the game or something and not the other way around. Once they got inside the 30, that the absolute perfect spot for them to be in and they should have recognized that. 

Granted, they still could have missed the kick. Nothing is for certain and anything can happen, but you want to manage the game in a way that minimizes risk. They had a one score lead with less than 5 minutes to go and they were in comfortable field goal range. That is a position of total control and comfort, but they clearly did not recognize that. 

Running the ball helps you drain the clock, and significantly reduces the chances of losing yards, or having a turnover (hence my idea of just taking knees till 4th down and kicking the FG, eliminate turnovers from the equation almost entirely). 

What is it about the Patriots that make these teams do dumb things? The Seahawks went against piece of common sense two years ago by throwing near the goal line on that last play. And now Atlanta was looking at an easy two score lead late in the game and they did everything they could to muck it up. 

Its incredible really. Are teams so afraid of the Pats that they outsmart themselves?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM said:


> I generally agree when people come in with that perfect 20/20 hindsight but not here. *The human element should have said run the ball.* Common sense should not go out the window. D*o you think Bilichek would have made that mistake?* What about Bruce Arians? What about Pete Ca.... scratch him. What about John Harbaugh?
> 
> It was about as no brainer as no brainer gets. You are in FG range, you have an 8 point lead. A FG seals the game 99% of the time. They didn't need another first down.


To be fair BB is not perfect. He makes stupid calls when he tries to get cut. Even in the SB in OT, when common sense said to run the ball on the 3rd yard line the pats passed and it was almost picked off. They dodged a bullet, and luckily they ran the next play and scored.

But can you imagine if that was picked off and the pats ended up losing? Sometimes its about luck too. pats got super lucky there because it should have been picked off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

the play action pass was a good call. ATL just defended it well. it's a completely different play than the idiotic one that seattle ran.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> the play action pass was a good call. ATL just defended it well. it's a completely different play than the idiotic one that seattle ran.


It wasnt the same play but the call to pass was still stupid. You run the ball 3 times, you will get in.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*










Move over, Aaron Rodgers.

- Vic


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*

Uh... Rodgers was last a world champion a few years ago. Why is he moving over? 

Do you mean GOAT? Well, Brady would have to shove past a lot of quarterbacks far better than he. So still no.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*

Newsflash, Americans - Winning a domestic title doesn't make you a world champion. Arrogance personified.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait people are actaully debating whether Falcons choked?

LMAO they crumbled under pressure and looked like a team who was behind fpalm

If they held the nerve in one of the critical parts of the game, the chances are they go on to win.

Brady was brilliant, but he wouldn't have had a chance to win the game if Falcons didn't give him the opportunities and didn't shut out the game when it was there to be won.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> Translation....it did not go my way lol


heh heh heh, well, that's not quite it. Neither team is mine, but, I preferred a Falcons win for two reasons:

1. I hate Tom Brady with an undying passion. 
2. The Atlanta Braves sure are lonely being the only team to win a championship for Atlanta.


Fail -_-


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Uh... Rodgers was last a world champion a few years ago. Why is he moving over?
> 
> Do you mean GOAT? Well, Brady would have to shove past a lot of quarterbacks far better than he. So still no.


:lol

Sounds like we have another hater. Love it! So much salt.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Vince Russo trolling the Falcons given his mishap in Atlanta! :lol

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*

Parade is tomorrow at 11. Looking forward to Gronk getting hammered again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Uh... Rodgers was last a world champion a few years ago. Why is he moving over?
> 
> Do you mean GOAT? Well, Brady would have to shove past a lot of quarterbacks far better than he. So still no.


Anyone who claims Brady is not the GOAT now really had no clue about football, sorry dude.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



QWERTYOP said:


> Newsflash, Americans - Winning a domestic title doesn't make you a world champion. Arrogance personified.


Go ahead and pick a team from another country in the same sport that can beat the Patriots. Or any NFL team.

They're the best football team in the world. World champs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*

i wonder which troll changed the thread title :hmm


triggered non-americans are welcome ITT imo :max


edit: oh wait the title isn't changed :eli2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



SureUmm said:


> Go ahead and pick a team from another country in the same sport that can beat the Patriots. Or any NFL team.
> 
> They're the best football team in the world. World champs.


Bring on Canada, let's see how the Grey Cup winner does against a real football team :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Wait people are actaully debating whether Falcons choked?
> 
> LMAO they crumbled under pressure and looked like a team who was behind fpalm
> 
> ...


It was a little bit of both. The patriots still had to execute a 25 point comeback. No other team in the NFL would have made that comeback but the patriots, even with the Falcons playing that way down the stretch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Any thoughts on your new head coach, @DesolationRow?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone who claims Brady is not the GOAT now really had no clue about football, sorry dude.


There are only two from that played a majority of there football careers in this neutered defensive era as in the discussion. Brady is not one of them. But even discounting those two from the discussion doesn't mean Brady shoots that far up either. I would take Marino, Montana, Elway, Staubach, and Young all before I would ever think of choosing Brady. Add in Favre and Manning and it should be easy why I don't consider Brady as the GOAT. Patriots fans can cry all they like, but it won't change that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> There are only two from that played a majority of there football careers in this neutered defensive era as in the discussion. Brady is not one of them. But even discounting those two from the discussion doesn't mean Brady shoots that far up either. I would take Marino, Montana, Elway, Staubach, and Young all before I would ever think of choosing Brady. Add in Favre and Manning and it should be easy why I don't consider Brady as the GOAT. Patriots fans can cry all they like, but it won't change that.


Pats fans have no reason to cry just because some weird autistic guy online would take a bunch of inferior QBs over Brady. According to actual players (both past and present) and most football fans, Brady sits alone at the very top.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> There are only two from that played a majority of there football careers in this neutered defensive era as in the discussion. Brady is not one of them. But even discounting those two from the discussion doesn't mean Brady shoots that far up either. I would take Marino, Montana, Elway, Staubach, and Young all before I would ever think of choosing Brady. Add in Favre and Manning and it should be easy why I don't consider Brady as the GOAT. Patriots fans can cry all they like, but it won't change that.


You know Brady won three of his rings when they were allowed to play D, and the reason why the rules were changed was because of the pats D with guys like Ty Law and how they played against the Colts and Peyton Manning.

And saying Manning and Farve over Brady is laughable. As for Marino, Montana, Elway and Staubach, they all played when there was no cap and you could sign whoever you wanted to. 

Saying Brady is not the GOAT QB is like saying Jordan isnt the GOAT for NBA. As for pats fan crying, we are not crying, we are just shaking our heads at you.




SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pats fans have no reason to cry just because some weird autistic guy online would take a bunch of inferior QBs over Brady. According to actual players (both past and present) and most football fans, Brady sits alone at the very top.


I just like to see people embarrass themselves when they still try to claim someone like Manning is better than Brady.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pats fans have no reason to cry just because some weird autistic guy online would take a bunch of inferior QBs over Brady. According to actual players (both past and present) and most football fans, Brady sits alone at the very top.


there's no reason to get personal


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pats fans have no reason to cry just because some weird autistic guy online would take a bunch of inferior QBs over Brady. According to actual players (both past and present) and most football fans, Brady sits alone at the very top.


And this is why people detest the most irritating and self centred fanbase in the world. 



birthday_massacre said:


> You know Brady won three of his rings when they were allowed to play D, and the reason why the rules were changed was because of the pats D with guys like Ty Law and how they played against the Colts and Peyton Manning.
> 
> And saying Manning and Farve over Brady is laughable. As for Marino, Montana, Elway and Staubach, they all played when there was no cap and you could sign whoever you wanted to.
> 
> ...


Keep shaking your heads. You can have Brady, I'll take a real GOAT. 

ANd if we are talking overall football GOAT, not just QB, then this discussion should be about Jim Brown or Walter Payton /discussion


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I try and watch a couple game of NFL per season but following the Cleveland Browns, it becomes tiresome real quick. Either way, this years Superbowl was a fantastic game of sports with that tremendous comeback. Obviously, I don't have a large depth of knowledge about American Football but I'm guessing a comeback from such a high score doesn't happen too often, especially not in the biggest game of the year.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> I just like to see people embarrass themselves when they still try to claim someone like Manning is better than Brady.


Peyton Manning isn't even in the discussion. Even Reggie Wayne, who played with Peyton almost his entire career, admitted that Brady is better yesterday.

The only two in the discussion are Brady and Montana, but most people agree that Brady has surpassed him now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Peyton Manning isn't even in the discussion. Even Reggie Wayne, who played with Peyton almost his entire career, admitted that Brady is better yesterday.
> 
> The only two in the discussion are Brady and Montana, but most people agree that Brady has surpassed him now.


Even Montana does. 





Kabraxal said:


> And this is why people detest the most irritating and self centred fanbase in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is why i said GOAT QB, but you can easily make a case Brady is overall GOAT over Brown and Payton.

As for the being the most irritating and self-centred fanbase in the world, no, you just prove no matter how good Brady is you will never give him credit because of how much you hate them. Even Montana said Brady is the best of all time.

You keep proving you cannot be unbiased especially when you put people like Marino, Young, Farve and LOL Manning over Brady.

At least you would be credible if you just had Montana over Brady but saying Manning alone makes you lose any credibility you have.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Even Montana does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O look.. more of the infamous poor attitude of Patriot fans. Don't agree with them and all they do is fling insults. 

Rings aren't the measure of greatness for a player. That is the cop out of the casual fan that doesn't actually understand football.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> O look.. more of the infamous poor attitude of Patriot fans. Don't agree with them and all they do is fling insults.
> 
> Rings aren't the measure of greatness for a player. That is the cop out of the casual fan that doesn't actually understand football.


What measures greatness? Brady does not only has rings he also has all kinds of records. Hell he has 11 Sb records alone. Brady has been in the league for 15 seasons, and made it to the AFC title game 11 times and made it to the SB 7 times. So almost have of the time in his career he is playing in the SB.

He also has all kinds of passing records. He is also the most winningest QB of all time record wise.

So what exactly are you going by for GOAT?

Brady has the passing stats, the wins, the rings. So what is it exactly?

The only person that does not seem to understood football here is you. Since everyone knows Brady is the GOAT except you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> What measures greatness? Brady does not only has rings he also has all kinds of records. Hell he has 11 Sb records alone. Brady has been in the league for 15 seasons, and made it to the AFC title game 11 times and made it to the SB 7 times. So almost have of the time in his career he is playing in the SB.
> 
> He also has all kinds of passing records. He is also the most winningest QB of all time record wise.
> 
> ...


Everyone means every person... not ignoring the people that disagree with you. And Manning has stats and two rings... but he is suddenly not GOAT worthy in your eyes by your very measures because... o right, simply because you are a Patriots fan. 

I don't measure just by stats, since stats don't adequately reflect the difference in eras. I look at the quality of play of the competition, the weapons available to the QB, and the rules of the game that now clearly favour QBs. I also take into account how a team does after losing that QB. 

- Luck has the same types of teams Peyton played with... the Colts are not perennial contenders now that they were with Peyton. 
- Favre's receiving core was never truly elite and he practically carried that offense for every team he played for.
- Marino... if Marino had the level of talent Brady had around him this would not even be a debate. Marino played in a tougher era to be a QB, had very little support around him, and still performed on a level that shames most QBs. Probably the biggest shame in NFL history that he isn't recognized because casuals are attracted to shiny rings instead of actual talent. 
- Young is one of the most versatile QBs of all time, at a time when drop back QBs were allowed to be smashed, let alone a QB that routinely ran. If he started 10 to 15 years later... he would have carved defenses up and would make Brady look like a junior varsity player in comparison. 

But then, the fact people don't recognize this isn't that surprising... this is the same era where fans just called a choke job and a high scoring game one of the greatest ever played. As long as points are flung up left and right, the casual fan is happy. I actually prefer truly great football and not the joke that the NFL has become the past decade. This era isn't going to produce a true GOAT. That is why I even have a hard time saying Favre or Manning are in the GOAT discussion. Especially since Manning's influence, as much as Brady's temper tantrums, changed the game to solidly favour offense and the running game is slowly fading to an afterthought.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Everyone means every person... not ignoring the people that disagree with you. And Manning has stats and two rings... but he is suddenly not GOAT worthy in your eyes by your very measures because... o right, simply because you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> I don't measure just by stats, since stats don't adequately reflect the difference in eras. I look at the quality of play of the competition, the weapons available to the QB, and the rules of the game that now clearly favour QBs. I also take into account how a team does after losing that QB.
> 
> ...



Manning wasn't even better than Brady two years ago. This SB win just pulled Brady even further away from Manning. 

So you dont measure by rings or stats. 

So you want to go by the weapons available, fi you are going by that then Brady wins by a mile. Outside of Moss for a couple of seasons and Gronk he does not have any HOFers on offense. When he won his first three rings he was passing to guys like Troy Brown, Deon Branch, Rod Rutledge, etc. Guys like Manning, Mario, Montana etc always had stacked offenses. Brady never had an elite offense like the others.

Brady would take average WRs and make them better under him. When it comes to talent on offense Brady always got shafted compare to the QBs you are talking about. 

Brady took the same team Bledsoe had and then he won the SB. Then the year Brady got hurt, they did not even make the playoffs under Matt Cassell.

Everything you are saying applies to Brady as well and he has the most wins ever in the NFL and has the most super bowls. 

And you really proved you have no clue what you are talking about with this comment 

"Especially since Manning's influence, as much as Brady's temper tantrums, changed the game to solidly favour offense and the running game is slowly fading to an afterthought."

The rules were changed because of Mannings and other QBs crying with how tough the pats were playing them, with guys like Ty Law. 

Here is even an article about it.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/01/16/AR2008011603650.html

"When the NFL rule-makers cracked down four years ago on clutching-and-grabbing tactics by defensive players to try to open up the passing game, the move widely was viewed as a response to the rugged way in which the New England Patriots had played defense on their way to their first two Super Bowl titles."

"Many observers attributed the competition committee's action to the Patriots' defensive play in their 24-14 triumph over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game on Jan. 18, 2004. The Patriots intercepted Colts quarterback Peyton Manning four times that day and Indianapolis's receivers were upset because they felt that several holding infractions had gone uncalled by officials at key moments. Bill Polian, the Colts' influential team president, was particularly angry. The Colts' complaints were aired to the competition committee, which also studied the Patriots' defensive play against the "Greatest Show on Turf" when they beat the St. Louis Rams in Super Bowl XXXVI on Feb. 3, 2002."

You keep proving you dont know what you are talking about. I can keep exposing you if you want.

But even before the rule change Brady had muliple SB rings.

so stop lying and be honest, it was Manning and the colts that caused the rule change.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*

Eh. Brady probably go down as the best ever. But not gonna suck his dick though. Fuck him.



Kabraxal said:


> There are only two from that played a majority of there football careers in this neutered defensive era as in the discussion. Brady is not one of them. But even discounting those two from the discussion doesn't mean Brady shoots that far up either. I would take Marino, *Montana*, *Elway*, *Staubach*, and *Young* all before I would ever think of choosing Brady. Add in Favre and Manning and it should be easy why I don't consider Brady as the GOAT. Patriots fans can cry all they like, but it won't change that.


Did you actually watch these guys play? Just how old are you man :mj


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Manning wasn't even better than Brady two years ago. This SB win just pulled Brady even further away from Manning.
> 
> So you dont measure by rings or stats.
> 
> ...


Marino on a stacked team? Peyton on a stacked team? In comparison to the Patriots especially? What the hell are you smoking? 

And I did say Manning was a huge part of the rule changes... but so was Brady, the tuck rule, and his massive tempter tantrums when the prima donna felt he was roughed up. Stop acting like he is a fucking god, for fuck's sake it's embarrassing to watch this forum fellating happening right now. 



Cashmere said:


> Eh. Brady probably go down as the best ever. But not gonna suck his dick though. Fuck him.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually watch these guys play? Just how old are you man :mj


I did not see Staubach live, but when I discovered him, I was absolutely blown away. Montana I saw some of his career live (and remembered it), but my dad being a huge fanboy of his I got a steady diet of all the stuff I didn't remember. Elway and Young aren't from an era that far removed from us though. Both guys were still playing in the mid to late 90s for crying out loud. Don't go making me feel that old damn it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Everyone means every person... not ignoring the people that disagree with you. And Manning has stats and two rings... but he is suddenly not GOAT worthy in your eyes by your very measures because... o right, simply because you are a Patriots fan.
> 
> I don't measure just by stats, since stats don't adequately reflect the difference in eras. I look at the quality of play of the competition, the weapons available to the QB, and the rules of the game that now clearly favour QBs. I also take into account how a team does after losing that QB.
> 
> ...


The Colts aren't anywhere near as good as they were back when Peyton played for them. They had better receivers, better running game, better OL, better defense, better coaching. It's silly to even attempt to make that argument. (also, despite what some claim, Peyton's defenses have, on average, performed better in the postseason than Brady's.)

Favre was a gunslinger who relied heavily on making the big play, but was also prone to making incredibly boneheaded decisions that would cost his teams games. 

Marino was good. His 1984 season is arguably the most impressive single season of any QB. But he was pretty inconsistent and underperformed in the postseason. Also, to say that he lacked talent around him is untrue. 

Steve Young had the luxury of playing with some good teams and with the greatest WR in the history of the game. He should have accomplished so much more.

Yes, all those casuals (like the multitude of current and past NFL players/legends) are the reason Brady is considered the GOAT. Another brilliant point by you in this thread.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Marino on a stacked team? Peyton on a stacked team? In comparison to the Patriots especially? What the hell are you smoking?
> 
> And I did say Manning was a huge part of the rule changes... but so was Brady, the tuck rule, and his massive tempter tantrums when the prima donna felt he was roughed up. Stop acting like he is a fucking god, for fuck's sake it's embarrassing to watch this forum fellating happening right now.
> 
> ...


The tuck rule? That was called correctly and the same thing happened against the patriots earlier in that season. The rule was not made to favor Brady. Your logic is so flawed here its not even funny

Yes Manning had stacked offenses, not to mention he played his whole career in a dome while Brady played in Foxboro MA.

Brady was not a huge reason for the rule change to have less clutching and grabbing that was all the colts and Manning. 

The pats always owned the colts and Manning until that rule change. 

Also every QB complains to the refs during the games when they get cheap shotted, don't act like only Brady does this, all the QBs do. you are just making yourself look bad with this claim.

As to what is embarrassing, its embarrassing to watch some ignore all logic and claim Brady is not the GOAT and putting people like Manning LOL Mario, etc over him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Marino on a stacked team? Peyton on a stacked team? In comparison to the Patriots especially? What the hell are you smoking?


Brady has played with one great WR (for a couple of years), one great TE (who's barely on the field because he's always hurt, and in fact was not available throughout this entire playoff run) and not much else outside of that. No one outside of NE, Buffalo, and Miami knew who Chris Hogan was before this season - same with James White. Malcolm Mitchell was a rookie. Amendola and Lewis were rejects from other teams. Edelman was a QB in college.

Even on defense, there aren't any "big names" this season. Granted, there are several HOFers from the past teams.

The teams were very good, but hardly "stacked."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The Colts aren't anywhere near as good as they were back when Peyton played for them. They had better receivers, better running game, better OL, better defense, better coaching. It's silly to even attempt to make that argument. (also, despite what some claim, Peyton's defenses have, on average, performed better in the postseason than Brady's.)
> 
> Favre was a gunslinger who relied heavily on making the big play, but was also prone to making incredibly boneheaded decisions that would cost his teams games.
> 
> ...


Favre's gunslinging tendencies would have been muted, or more successful, if he had a receiving core to match his talent. It's amazing to think he never played with a truly elite level receiver at the top of their game. I would have loved to see him get a few seasons with a receiver like Moss snatching some of those interceptions out of the air and making them big plays. The fact Favre's numbers are still amazing is more than enough to give this guy a heavy nod simply a GOAT QB. Add to it his tenacity and approach to the game makes it clear why many consider him one of people's favourite players of all time.

And I don't disagree Young had a pretty good team around him. However, his competition also matched the level of his team (those Cowboys were probably some of the stiffest competition any team could face regularly) and in a time when a running QB was taking his career into his hands and putting it on the line (which was ultimately true for Young) makes his level of play far more impressive than Brady's best run. 

Marino... his best team was also his best year. And he still never threw to a player the caliber of Wayne, Rice, Moss, or even an Owens. Add into this the fact he ran up against one of the greatest teams of all time and in an era that was still geared for the run...... yeah, sorry but if Marino played in today's era he would be putting up numbers that made his earth shattering year look tame in comparison. The guy is easily the best that has played the position. 

Seriously, if someone could take these quarterbacks and line them up and you could build a team, right now, with one of them.... well, anyone choosing Brady over Marino or Young is going to make me question their football IQ. Especially Marino. He is easily the greatest QB to have ever played the game. And I hate the Dolphins almost as much as I hate the Patriots, so it isn't a case of a QB playing for my team like it is for you Patriot fanboys.



birthday_massacre said:


> As to what is embarrassing, its embarrassing to watch some ignore all logic and claim Brady is not the GOAT and putting people like Manning LOL Mario, etc over him.


Twice you have misspelled Marino as Mario....... me thinks you aren't aware of football out of your little sheltered world and are simply talking out your ass about shit you have not clue of. Yeah, I'm not the one embarrassing himself here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Favre's gunslinging tendencies would have been muted, or more successful, if he had a receiving core to match his talent. It's amazing to think he never played with a truly elite level receiver at the top of their game. I would have loved to see him get a few seasons with a receiver like Moss snatching some of those interceptions out of the air and making them big plays. The fact Favre's numbers are still amazing is more than enough to give this guy a heavy nod simply a GOAT QB. Add to it his tenacity and approach to the game makes it clear why many consider him one of people's favourite players of all time.
> 
> And I don't disagree Young had a pretty good team around him. However, his competition also matched the level of his team (those Cowboys were probably some of the stiffest competition any team could face regularly) and in a time when a running QB was taking his career into his hands and putting it on the line (which was ultimately true for Young) makes his level of play far more impressive than Brady's best run.
> 
> ...


I would have to question your football ID.

Brady just wins with whatever offense you give him. He won a number of his superbowls with totally different offenses and across a 10 year span between SB wins as well. Marino could never win the big game. That is a huge flaw of his.

No one in the NFL has won more than Brady at the QB position, which is even more impressive when you look at this stats and how he never really had top tier talent on offense outside of Moss and when ever Gronk can stay on the field.

Brady takes throw away WRs and makes them better. 

If you truly can't see why someone would take Brady over any of them, then you truly don't know anything about football. Its fine it you would rather have Montana over him but not being able to see why people would take Brady, would make people question your football IQ.




Kabraxal said:


> Favre's gunslinging tendencies would have been muted, or more successful, if he had a receiving core to match his talent. It's amazing to think he never played with a truly elite level receiver at the top of their game. I would have loved to see him get a few seasons with a receiver like Moss snatching some of those interceptions out of the air and making them big plays. The fact Favre's numbers are still amazing is more than enough to give this guy a heavy nod simply a GOAT QB. Add to it his tenacity and approach to the game makes it clear why many consider him one of people's favourite players of all time.
> 
> And I don't disagree Young had a pretty good team around him. However, his competition also matched the level of his team (those Cowboys were probably some of the stiffest competition any team could face regularly) and in a time when a running QB was taking his career into his hands and putting it on the line (which was ultimately true for Young) makes his level of play far more impressive than Brady's best run.
> 
> ...


Oh no I made typos. I saw Marino, Montana, Young, Farve, (besides Staubach) etc etc all play in their primes unlike you. 

I saw the Montana come back against the bengals live when I was a kid. And this Brady come back was better. 

The only one talking out of their asses here is you and you have proven it over and over again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> I would have to question your football ID.
> 
> Brady just wins with whatever offense you give him. He won a number of his superbowls with totally different offenses and across a 10 year span between SB wins as well. Marino could never win the big game. That is a huge flaw of his.
> 
> ...


You were the one that got his panties twisted when Brady wasn't accepted as the GOAT without question. You and your patriot friend are the ones that have constantly dismissed and denigrated me because I don't view Brady as the GOAT. You were the one that misspelled Marino twice while also continuing your childish "LOL MANNING! LOOK MOM I"M COOL!" routine. You are the one so fixated on rings you are dismissing Marino simply because he played against one of the greatest teams in the history of the game and didn't have the talent around him to help his carry jobs get over the final hurdle.

Brady is not objectively the GOAT that must be bowed down to and fellated endlessly. Sorry to break that little reality to you.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Brady is not objectively the GOAT that must be bowed down to and fellated endlessly. Sorry to break that little reality to you.


But he _is_ being bowed down to and fellated endlessly by many current players and legends of the game, as well as the media and football fans. So he isn't the one who needs to deal with reality, since his reality is the one that is accepted by the vast majority of people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> You were the one that got his panties twisted when Brady wasn't accepted as the GOAT without question. You and your patriot friend are the ones that have constantly dismissed and denigrated me because I don't view Brady as the GOAT. You were the one that misspelled Marino twice while also continuing your childish "LOL MANNING! LOOK MOM I"M COOL!" routine. You are the one so fixated on rings you are dismissing Marino simply because he played against one of the greatest teams in the history of the game and didn't have the talent around him to help his carry jobs get over the final hurdle.
> 
> Brady is not objectively the GOAT that must be bowed down to and fellated endlessly. Sorry to break that little reality to you.


It just makes you look clueless when you say he is not even in the conversation especially over guys like Manning, Farve or Rodgers. 

You are degraded because you don't even put Brady in the top 5. that would be like talking GOAT in the NBA and not putting Jordan in the top 5 or talking NHL and not putting Gretzky.

If you put just Montana over him, you would not get nearly as much shit but putting Manning over him, then you lose any credibility you have. 
You are the one who keeps acting childish here. 

Its also not just about rings, its also about winning which Brady is #1 all time in the NFL. Brady is also near the top in passing stats too. Brady passed Marino in passing stats. So Marino does not even have that over Brady. Brady also has more TDs than Marino. Brady also has a better passing rating than Marino. 


So when it comes to stats and rings Brady has both of them over Marino. You lose on both counts. 

So how exactly is Marino better than Brady? He has nothing over Brady.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> It just makes you look clueless when you say he is not even in the conversation especially over guys like Manning, Farve or Rodgers.
> 
> You are degraded because you don't even put Brady in the top 5. that would be like talking GOAT in the NBA and not putting Jordan in the top 5 or talking NHL and not putting Gretzky.
> 
> ...


Since you clearly don't understand football, let's break it into a list that you'll just outright dismiss anyway.

- Marino's stats were in an era where the defense wasn't neutered
- Marino's stats were in an era where the running game was the focal point
- Marino was putting up stats that would rival any stats in this era
- Marino never had the elite receiver on the level of Moss
- Marino had to face one of the greatest teams of all time in his one and only SB appearance
- Marino is also one of the most winning QBs in history, to appease your need for flash and sizzle

Marino was putting up comparable numbers to Brady's best years in an era where the defenses were not cut off at the legs and the game wasn't a one dimensional joke like it is today. But all this is ignored by the casual fan because Marino can't flash a pretty ring to fool such casual fans, let alone the contemporary bias that infects sports in all respects. 

I love how you keep trying to point to stats now and scream and rant about Brady. When, just by that argument, suddenly Brady isn't a clear cut winner again since Manning's stats, wins, and rings put him right in that discussion. But, actually take the difference of era into account and then you realise the contextual relevance of those stats, suddenly Brady is quickly eclipsed by Marino. Marino was putting up Brady like numbers in an era where it wasn't as easy to do so. 

Just for reference... the stats (ignoring the CFL and USFL since that muddies the waters even more):
Attempts/Compl/Compl %/ Touchdowns/Interceptions/ Yardage/Rating

Peyton Manning 1998 – 2015 NFL 9,380/ 6,125/ 65.3 /539* /251 /71,940 /96.5 
Brett Favre 1991 – 2010 NFL 10,169* /6,300* /61.95 /508 /336 /71,838 /86 
Drew Brees Since 2001 NFL 8,758 /5,836 /66.64 /465 /220 /66,111 /96.3 
Tom Brady Since 2000 NFL 8,224 /5,244 /63.76456 /456 /152 /61,582 /97.2 
Dan Marino 1983 – 1999 NFL 8,358 /4,967 /59.43420 /252 /61,361 /86.4 

That is a pretty telling list... by stats alone, you can barely separate these 5. Brees and Manning have the best completion percentages. Three are above Brady in TDs and yards as it stands. His rating just eeks out Brees and Manning. Jesus, looking at that list and suddenly Favre is looking so much better as well. Two guys who played all or a great deal of their career in an era far less friendly to the QB and there they sit right in the mix with all those stats. 

But I will say I might have been slightly wrong about Marino.

Fran Tarkenton *1961 – 1978 *NFL 6,487 /3,686 /56.82/ 342 /266 /47,003 /80.1 
Johnny Unitas *1956 – 1973 *NFL 5,186 /2,830 /54.57 /290 /253 /40,239 /78.2 

Holy fucking shit. That is fucking godly given both era's were even tougher than Marino's. Yeah, Brady's case is actually getting weaker the longer you keep this discussion going and I actually bring you the facts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tarkenton was insane for that era. His entire career was before 1978, which started a new era of the NFL (offensive linemen could use their hands and contact downfield on pass plays was far more restricted).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal, just let them run their victory lap, it's only been 2 days.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Tarkenton was insane for that era. His entire career was before 1978, which started a new era of the NFL (offensive linemen could use their hands and contact downfield on pass plays was far more restricted).


My uncle used to go on and on about Tarkenton, but for some stupid reason I just shrugged it off that it was because he bleeds purple. I've thought about looking up some clips the past few years since I kept hearing great things though but my love for football was waned as the quality of the NFL has absolutely tanked. 

And looking at Unitas numbers as well..... I seriously need to watch more of his stuff and more of that era to rethink my previous rankings. Just looking at those stats alone making me want to change my top 5 already. I didn't realise they were THAT godly. Fuck, Tarkenton was in the top 5 in many stats what, 30 almost 40 years? And in an era where throwing above 3000 yards in a season was a rarity. 

I'm starting to feel like I did when I dug into Superstar Billy Graham and Dusty Rhodes and realized that wrestling history is much different than what the WWE likes to paint. Wonder if the NFL network ever has a career showcase for these guys. I loved the Stabauch one they had.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> Since you clearly don't understand football, let's break it into a list that you'll just outright dismiss anyway.
> 
> - Marino's stats were in an era where the defense wasn't neutered
> - Marino's stats were in an era where the running game was the focal point
> ...



You are the one who does not understand football when you have to use every excuse to not admit Brady is not the GOAT.
You are the one who keeps trying to point to stats. You also discount rings and wins. You are not even making sense.
Also lets not act like Brady had Moss for his whole career, he had him for 3 and half seasons and when Brady got a WR on the same level of someone like Manning and Montana he destoryed the league in stats.
For most of Bradys career his WRs were guys like Troy Brown, Deon Branch, Welker, a bunch of castoffs from other teams.

Stop acting like Brady had great WR cores he never did outside of Moss for 4 seasons

Now on to it being a telling ilst and how those 5 stats are all very similar, thats why you move on to wins and SBs and Brady destroys all of them in that dept

You should stop embarassing yourself already. The more you try to discredit Brady the more you prove you dont know what you are talking about.

Brady has made the AFC title games 11 times in 15 seaons and made the SB 7 times in 15 season.

He also holds all the major superbowl passing records.

Oh yeah but heis not the GOAT , yeah guys like Breese, Manning, Marino, Farve, and Rodgers are really better than him.

The only person you can make a case for is Montana but after this last SB, you cant even do that anymore.

Anyone who does not have Brady at #1 or at worse #2 is clueless about fooball, let alone someone like you who claims he is not even top 5.

If you are not trolling, you seriously need to get a clue.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> You are the one who does not understand football when you have to use every excuse to not admit Brady is not the GOAT.
> You are the one who keeps trying to point to stats. You also discount rings and wins. You are not even making sense.
> Also lets not act like Brady had Moss for his whole career, he had him for 3 and half seasons and when Brady got a WR on the same level of someone like Manning and Montana he destoryed the league in stats.
> For most of Bradys career his WRs were guys like Troy Brown, Deon Branch, Welker, a bunch of castoffs from other teams.
> ...


So then Otto Graham is better than Brady? He does have more championships. Guess that means Bradshaw is better than Marino too. 

But I do get a good laugh that I actually bothered to grab stats, highlight some of the contextual differences, only for you to go "LALALALALA" and demean people for not agreeing that Brady is the GOAT. Guess what, plenty of people aren't taking him one or two. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah you can definitely make a case for Montana. He had to face vastly superior teams and the rules heavily favor the QB in this era. No one really will make a case because it's a pointless argument and slightly tarnishes the image of today's NFL. Montana and Brady played in different eras. It's best to hype the guy playing right now.

It's indisputable that the New England Patriots are the best team of the salary cap era. I don't see how an argument can be made that Brady isn't the best QB of this era. The Patriots could've lost that Super Bowl and all this would still be true.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Nah you can definitely make a case for Montana. He had to face vastly superior teams and the rules heavily favor the QB in this era. No one really will make a case because it's a pointless argument and slightly tarnishes the image of today's NFL. Montana and Brady played in different eras. It's best to hype the guy playing right now.
> 
> It's indisputable that the New England Patriots are the best team of the salary cap era. I don't see how an argument can be made that Brady isn't the best QB of this era. The Patriots could've lost that Super Bowl and all this would still be true.


I'd say this era, mostly QBs from 2000 onward, is a three horse race between Manning, Brady, and Brees. They all have the stats and at least one ring. I think if the Saints actually bothered to back up their staggeringly good QB with a consistent and merely good bunch (by today's standards), Brees might have a few more rings. Personally, I think Brady's legacy takes a hit since we have seen quarterbacks come into the system when he is injured or suspended and the Patriot's chug along just fine. 

I just take issue with this attitude from Patriot's fans that every fan must bow to the greatness of Brady and hold him above all others. No. There are arguments to be made just among this era, let alone opening up the floodgates to all eras when play for QBs was far more challenging.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> So then Otto Graham is better than Brady? He does have more championships. Guess that means Bradshaw is better than Marino too.
> 
> But I do get a good laugh that I actually bothered to grab stats, highlight some of the contextual differences, only for you to go "LALALALALA" and demean people for not agreeing that Brady is the GOAT. Guess what, plenty of people aren't taking him one or two. Get the fuck over it.


Plenty of people are not putting him one or two LOL show me credible sources that don't put Brady as 1 or 2. Pretty much everyone is saying Brady is the GOAT even Montana. Also you are the one who is demeaning people with talking about people's football ID that put Brady first. 

And I gave plenty of stats, I will give them to you again.

Brady went to the AFC title game in 11 of 15 seasons and went to 7 super bowls winning 5. He also holds every major SB passing record and has the most wins by any QB all time.

You just choose to ignore those numbers,





MrMister said:


> Nah you can definitely make a case for Montana. He had to face vastly superior teams and the rules heavily favor the QB in this era. No one really will make a case because it's a pointless argument and slightly tarnishes the image of today's NFL. Montana and Brady played in different eras. It's best to hype the guy playing right now.
> 
> It's indisputable that the New England Patriots are the best team of the salary cap era. I don't see how an argument can be made that Brady isn't the best QB of this era. The Patriots could've lost that Super Bowl and all this would still be true.


Yes you can make a case for Montana but saying Brady is not in the top 5 and isnt as good as guys like Farve, Brees and Manning is a joke. I can't take anyone seriously that claims that.

As for Montana he was in the league in an uncapped era which gave him a huge advantage, and had the best WR of all time for most of his career. 

Brady and Montana are 1a and 1b that is not the gripe I have with Kabraxa its him putting those other guys over Brady which is just laughable.




Kabraxal said:


> I'd say this era, mostly QBs from 2000 onward, is a three horse race between Manning, Brady, and Brees. They all have the stats and at least one ring. I think if the Saints actually bothered to back up their staggeringly good QB with a consistent and merely good bunch (by today's standards), Brees might have a few more rings. Personally, I think Brady's legacy takes a hit since we have seen quarterbacks come into the system when he is injured or suspended and the Patriot's chug along just fine.
> 
> I just take issue with this attitude from Patriot's fans that every fan must bow to the greatness of Brady and hold him above all others. No. There are arguments to be made just among this era, let alone opening up the floodgates to all eras when play for QBs was far more challenging.


Brady has FIVE rings and SEVEN super bowl appearances. Not to mention Manning and Brees play(ed) in a dome, Brady does not. 

As for the pats doing just fine when a QB came into his system and did just fine. The pats did not even make the playoffs the year he was injured. Oh yeah they did really well that year, and in Bradys first year, he took pretty much the same team Bledsoe could not win with and won the SB.

If you are going to use that same logic on anyone it would be Steve Young in Montana's system.

You just keep proving you have a grudge against Brady and can't be unbiased.

There is no debate this era who is the best QB. No one comes close to Brady. 

Brady has been to almost 50% of SBs in his era. No other QB can say that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> I just take issue with this attitude from Patriot's fans that every fan must bow to the greatness of Brady and hold him above all others. No. There are arguments to be made just among this era, let alone opening up the floodgates to all eras when play for QBs was far more challenging.


yeah i get it and argue away if you want.

let's keep the personal stuff out of it though. stop telling people they don't know what they're talking about; that's not an actual argument.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Plenty of people are not putting him one or two LOL show me credible sources that don't put Brady as 1 or 2. Pretty much everyone is saying Brady is the GOAT even Montana. Also you are the one who is demeaning people with talking about people's football ID that put Brady first.
> 
> And I gave plenty of stats, I will give them to you again.
> 
> ...


You keep clinging to the Superbowl ring argument and don't even touch the stats I fucking brought into this discussion. 

Hell, now that I've dug more into the stats that I've researched this entire discussion I can say easily he isn't top 5 all time no matter how much you scream:

Fran Tarkenton
Johny Unitas
Dan Marino
Dan Fouts
Joe Montana
Peyton Manning
Bret Favre
Steve Young

He is not objectively the GOAT. Deal with it. And if you want to make the case for him, then fucking engage in the contextual arguments that have been brought up that you keep continually ignoring so you can yell about the SB rings in a TEAM SPORT in an era that pampers and babies its QBs. Hell, if we just go by your limited definition for GOAT, then Otto Graham stops the shit out of Brady.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Tom Brady is the new World Champion of football!*



Kabraxal said:


> You keep clinging to the Superbowl ring argument and don't even touch the stats I fucking brought into this discussion. O right, because then you'd actually have to tackle nuance and contextual reference points to make a more informed judgment.
> 
> Hell, now that I've dug more into the stats that I've researched this entire discussion I can say easily he isn't top 5 all time no matter how much you scream:
> 
> ...


You admitted all of their stats are pretty close. So that is why you move on to wins and rings.

You are ignoring all the facts to Brady not being top 5. When you combine everything Brady is easily the best of all time. The fact is you are in the vast minority that does not think he is the GOAT.

Brady is top 4 or 5 in every major QB stat, you don't have to be #1 in all of them to be the GOAT. You need to take everything into account, stats, winning, and superbowl wins.

When you do that, its easily Brady with Montana a close second.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was able to leave work earlier than usual and catch the parade and now I'm watching the replay of the Super Bowl again. Went to the parade 2 years ago and this one was even better, not everyone can say they saw the greatest of all time. Still can't believe they won and Brady and Bill cemented themselves as the GOATs, both sitting on their thrones looking down. Crazier that they can win it next year or the year after as long as they stay healthy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> yeah i get it and argue away if you want.
> 
> let's keep the personal stuff out of it though. stop telling people they don't know what they're talking about; that's not an actual argument.


I apologise I stooped to that level... but his first response started with the dismissing attitude and set me off. And it's typical of the Patriot's fanbase around the internet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not trying to diminish the Patriots or Brady's ability, but when I look at their 5 Super Bowls, GODDAMN is it frustrating because not only are they a really good team, but they are the luckiest SOBs on the planet. 

1) SB number one came after the infamous Tuck Rule game, a call that I disagreed with at the time and still do. I mean...he had both hands on the ball when it got knocked out. In what universe is that not a fumble? Even by the description of the rule, I still think its a fumble. Oh well. 

2) Everybody remembers the Viniteri kick set up after Brady's last drive to close the game. They also remember Janet Jackson's wardrobe malfunction during the halftime show. However, NOBODY seems to remember that John Kasay kicked the ball out of bounds on the kick off, which started the Pats off on the 40. Its a lot easier to go 30 yards instead of 50 or more. I mean that is a penalty that is very rare too. It almost never happens...and it happened here in the closing minutes of the Super Bowl with the game on the line. Grrrrrr. 

3) They were playing Philly and God decreed that Philly will never win a Super Bowl, lol. Seriously though, I don't remember any lucky stuff here. 

4) Pete Carroll and the Seahawks went against every piece of common sense imaginable by deciding to go with that play on the goal line and set themselves up for a loss. I mean even if you don't want to hand it off to Beast Mode (who was tearing through the Pats D pretty handily on this drive), why on Earth would you throw the ball inside the middle in a tight space like that? I mean, no fade route or anything like that? Just throw it up the middle and hope for the best? It was just a poorly designed play to close what should have been the winning drive. 

5) And if I learned anything from this last Super Bowl, it is that Kyle Shanahan is a terrible offensive coordinator. I don't blame the D for the loss. They did the best they could to keep the Pats in check for three quarters. They got tired and their offense needed to put the game away. Why in the holiest of holy hells are you throwing the ball from the shotgun when you are in field goal range and poised to have a two score lead with 3 minutes to go? I mean, guys, YOU HAD IT. It was right there. You couldn't ask for a more comfortable position to be in. You are in control of the game. And even before that, how on Earth do you recover an onside kick (which they were lucky to get back because they were not prepared for it) with additional yards tacked on from a penalty and not come away with at least a FG? Come on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I echo what MrMr said. Loving the debate but keep all personal attacks out of it. If anything it just weakens your arguments, it doesn't strengthen them.

In any debate like this it is next to impossible to compare players of different eras. There's just too many moving parts.

I will begrudgingly admit that Brady is the best of this era though. Although Manning getting the SB last year after being injured and losing his starting job makes it a whole lot closer than it would have been otherwise.

Also, @birthday_massacre, the Patriots went 11-5 in 2008 when Brady missed the entire season and missed the playoffs because of a tie breaker. 11-5 is good enough to make the playoffs minimum 95% of the time I would assume. In fact, the next year with Tom Brady back they only went 10-6 and made the playoffs. Just for the intent of full disclosure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM said:


> I echo what MrMr said. Loving the debate but keep all personal attacks out of it. If anything it just weakens your arguments, it doesn't strengthen them.
> 
> In any debate like this it is next to impossible to compare players of different eras. There's just too many moving parts.
> 
> ...


That patriot's team was not winning the SB that year without Brady. 

As for Manning winning the SB in his last year, they got there without him until they benched Brock, and Manning played like crap in the SB they won in spite of him not because of him. he had a QB rating of 56. 

Manning winning that year still did not make anything closer since Brady still had 4 rings to his 2.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> That patriot's team was not winning the SB that year without Brady.
> 
> As for Manning winning the SB in his last year, they got there without him until they benched Brock, and Manning played like crap in the SB they won in spite of him not because of him. he had a QB rating of 56.
> 
> Manning winning that year still did not make anything closer since Brady still had 4 rings to his 2.


Of course they weren't winning the Superbowl. The point was, all you said was "The pats did not even make the playoffs the year he was injured" which doesn't really make it clear that their record was good enough to make the playoffs 95% of the time and in fact, their record was better than the year following when Brady was back and then you sarcastically said "Oh yeah they did really well that year" when in fact, they did do really well that year.

Re: Manning, the actual game means nothing, it's the ring that matters.

I career portfolio with 2 rings puts you in a whole different discussion than a portfolio with 1 ring. This is a fact.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM said:


> Of course they weren't winning the Superbowl. The point was, all you said was "The pats did not even make the playoffs the year he was injured" which doesn't really make it clear that their record was good enough to make the playoffs 95% of the time and in fact, their record was better than the year following when Brady was back and then you sarcastically said "Oh yeah they did really well that year" when in fact, they did do really well that year.
> 
> Re: Manning, the actual game means nothing, it's the ring that matters.
> 
> I career portfolio with 2 rings puts you in a whole different discussion than a portfolio with 1 ring. This is a fact.


But Manning getting two rings would not put him above Brady who had 4 at that point (like a lot of Manning fans claim) . Now if you are saying it moved him closer to Brady then I would agree with that but it did not put him over Brady because Manning won a 2nd. But it still would not make it that much closer, it was still Brady then even everyone far behind. It put Manning in the 2nd tier with Brady on a tier all by himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> But Manning getting two rings would not put him above Brady who had 4 at that point (like a lot of Manning fans claim) . Now if you are saying it moved him closer to Brady then I would agree with that but it did not put him over Brady because Manning won a 2nd. But it still would not make it that much closer, it was still Brady then even everyone far behind. It put Manning in the 2nd tier with Brady on a tier all by himself.


All I said was it made it closer, after saying Brady was the best of this era. If that's not good enough for you and you'd prefer if I expand by getting into tiers and to what magnitude Brady is better that everyone else I apologize because I'm not going to do that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM said:


> All I said was it made it closer, after saying Brady was the best of this era. If that's not good enough for you and you'd prefer if I expand by getting into tiers and to what magnitude Brady is better that everyone else I apologize because I'm not going to do that.


No that is not what I wanted LOL

Some people still had Manning over Brady after Manning won his 2nd and Brady had 4. 

How would you rank the QBs of this era? Do you put Manning #2 ?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Pats also went 3-1 this year without Brady. So a combined 14-6 record when he doesn't take the field. So that gives credence to the rest of the team(players and coaches alike) for success as well. 

Trying to find who sits on top of a position that spans so many eras is just going to make people talk in circles. It all opinion based on a single person's worth and contribution to a team sport. It fun to talk about, but everyone will have their own view of things. Which is also typically skewed when you are part of the fanbase of a certain players team.

Leaning on just rings is easy to do, but ignores all the help everyone around you gave in getting you there. Remember, McMahon, Dilfer, and Johnson all have more superbowl rings than Marino or Jim Kelly, and just as many as Steve Young, Drew Brees, Aaron Rodgers, Bret Favre, and Kurt Warner(among others)

Using stats is the next easiest thing to do, but the unadjusted stats don't show the differing environments the players had in their era vs. other eras. Joe montana never once threw over 4000 yards. This year alone, there were 13 QBs that broke that mark(would of been 14 with brady had he played the first 4). Winston broke that mark his rookie season. Bortles did it last year as well. 

Maybe tiering is the best way to go. Where the top tier are those that dominated their own eras. (and no, there are no "on a tier by themselves" included). Then just appreciate with how great each were instead of trying to nitpick the little things these great players did/didn't do as reasons to rank them higher/lower than someone else.

---

Back on topic somewhat. Pats, as a team, are now within one superbowl of tying the record for most SB wins for a franchise. That's incredible to think about considering before the 2001 season, they had zero to their credit. 15 years later, they are within reach of the record. I would love for my own team to go through a successful run like that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

JM said:


> I echo what MrMr said. Loving the debate but keep all personal attacks out of it. If anything it just weakens your arguments, it doesn't strengthen them.
> 
> In any debate like this it is next to impossible to compare players of different eras. There's just too many moving parts.
> 
> ...


They went 11-5 with essentially the same team that went 16-0 the year before. The team in 2009 was much different. They were starting the rebuild process around that time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> No that is not what I wanted LOL
> 
> Some people still had Manning over Brady after Manning won his 2nd and Brady had 4.
> 
> How would you rank the QBs of this era? Do you put Manning [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] ?


Manning would be #2 for me yes. Rodgers may catch him by the time he's done.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

1. Brady
2. P. Manning
3. Rodgers
4. Brees
5. E. Manning

Would be my top 5 in the modern era, although not sure how modern we're talking here.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

doesnt matter cause next year GREENBAY WINNING IT ALL SUPERBOWL 52 CHAMPS


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> No that is not what I wanted LOL
> 
> Some people still had Manning over Brady after Manning won his 2nd and Brady had 4.
> 
> How would you rank the QBs of this era? Do you put Manning #2 ?


AARON RODGERS IS NUMBER 1. Rodgers is #1 over brady and manning. Sorry if his damn secondary didnt let him down in the NFC championship, greenbay would be champions this year.


----------



## LaraCroft (Oct 12, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> I'd say this era, mostly QBs from 2000 onward, is a three horse race between Manning, Brady, and Brees. They all have the stats and at least one ring. I think if the Saints actually bothered to back up their staggeringly good QB with a consistent and merely good bunch (by today's standards), Brees might have a few more rings. Personally, I think Brady's legacy takes a hit since we have seen quarterbacks come into the system when he is injured or suspended and the Patriot's chug along just fine.
> 
> I just take issue with this attitude from Patriot's fans that every fan must bow to the greatness of Brady and hold him above all others. No. There are arguments to be made just among this era, let alone opening up the floodgates to all eras when play for QBs was far more challenging.


LMAO are you forgetting about that BAAAAD MAN aaron rodgers, he is WAY better than Manning brady and brees combiked. Seriously think bout it without him greenbay would be dead last in the division, he single handling took the packers from 4 and 6 to the NFC championship game. He has no defense but still manages to win. 

AARON RODGERS WE TRUST.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> 1. Brady
> 2. P. Manning
> 3. Rodgers
> 4. Brees
> ...


I tend to separate the eras into three distinct periods: Pre ~78/79 or so, when more rules were passed to start the transition into a more passing oriented league, then pre ~2000 when the rules again started to shift and defenses basically become neutered, and from that time onward is the modern era. 

And for me, playing a healthy dose of your career in either of the previous two eras just puts you on a different level than the QBs that play today. As someone said, merely average and decent quarterbacks are passing 3000 and 4000 yards per season now. That was something of a rarity in the past era and damn near godlike before 78 when defenses were allowed to practically murder QBs and receivers on the field.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> And for me, playing a healthy dose of your career in either of the previous two eras just puts you on a different level than the QBs that play today.


To me, this just means you dismiss any current QBs accomplishments/greatness etc simply because they didn't play in the 70s, 80s or 90s.

Is this really reasonable when attempts are being made to compare QBs or different eras? If you're going to say who the greatest of all time is you can't just dismiss someone based on the years they played. You gotta make comparison's as best you can.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JM said:


> To me, this just means you dismiss any current QBs accomplishments/greatness etc simply because they didn't play in the 70s, 80s or 90s.
> 
> Is this really reasonable when attempts are being made to compare QBs or different eras? If you're going to say who the greatest of all time is you can't just dismiss someone based on the years they played. You gotta make comparison's as best you can.


But the simple fact is, then when you are comparing these different eras, you are comparing QBs that play in an era where they could be demolished well after throwing the ball, recievers could be bullied long before the ball was thrown, and then those recievers could be bulldozed for going over the middle... and QBs that play in an era where merely scraping their helmet with a pinky is a 15 yard penalty, you can barely touch receivers, and god forbid if you open up on a "defenseless" receiver that was running over the middle of the field.

The QBs today have a much easier time throwing the ball and racking up stats that, without context, make most guys from previous eras look like the equivalent to a modern second string QB. And then of course we can add more context with certain QBs like Staubach, who not only started his NFL career 4 years late but also ended early, and things just really don't look good for modern QBs that exist in an era where the QB is practically coddled by the league.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> Pats also went 3-1 this year without Brady. So a combined 14-6 record when he doesn't take the field. So that gives credence to the rest of the team(players and coaches alike) for success as well.
> 
> Trying to find who sits on top of a position that spans so many eras is just going to make people talk in circles. It all opinion based on a single person's worth and contribution to a team sport. It fun to talk about, but everyone will have their own view of things. Which is also typically skewed when you are part of the fanbase of a certain players team.
> 
> ...


And what happened with Montana left the 49ers? They still did great and won a super bowl. So was Montana and Young system Qbs too?

I guess Farve and Rogers must be too right?







Kabraxal said:


> But the simple fact is, then when you are comparing these different eras, you are comparing QBs that play in an era where they could be demolished well after throwing the ball, recievers could be bullied long before the ball was thrown, and then those recievers could be bulldozed for going over the middle... and QBs that play in an era where merely scraping their helmet with a pinky is a 15 yard penalty, you can barely touch receivers, and god forbid if you open up on a "defenseless" receiver that was running over the middle of the field.
> 
> The QBs today have a much easier time throwing the ball and racking up stats that, without context, make most guys from previous eras look like the equivalent to a modern second string QB. And then of course we can add more context with certain QBs like Staubach, who not only started his NFL career 4 years late but also ended early, and things just really don't look good for modern QBs that exist in an era where the QB is practically coddled by the league.


The pats first three championships you could still hit the QB until the Colts and Manning kept crying the were closing to the patriots so the rules were changed.

So stop pretending Brady and Manning did not play in an era when the defenses were still allowed to play defense. The rules were changed because of Manning.

Also teams in those other eras did not have to deal with the cap, the teams would not have been nearly as stacked if there was a cap.

Brady has won 5 Sbs with huge roster turn overs for a lot of those SBs. That just shows you how great Brady is. Not to mention Brady won the SB without his top offensive threat in Gronk. 

Do you think Montana wins his superbowls without Rice?

You are also comparing different eras when you compare the 70s with the 80s or 90s. So your logic does not even hold up.

The players are way better conditioned and stronger now than they were in the 70s , 80s and 90s as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> But the simple fact is, then when you are comparing these different eras, you are comparing QBs that play in an era where they could be demolished well after throwing the ball, recievers could be bullied long before the ball was thrown, and then those recievers could be bulldozed for going over the middle... and QBs that play in an era where merely scraping their helmet with a pinky is a 15 yard penalty, you can barely touch receivers, and god forbid if you open up on a "defenseless" receiver that was running over the middle of the field.
> 
> The QBs today have a much easier time throwing the ball and racking up stats that, without context, make most guys from previous eras look like the equivalent to a modern second string QB. And then of course we can add more context with certain QBs like Staubach, who not only started his NFL career 4 years late but also ended early, and things just really don't look good for modern QBs that exist in an era where the QB is practically coddled by the league.


Is it not reasonable to suggest that a guy like Brady/Manning/Rodgers etc would have adapted their playing style to fit the past rules of the game?

These guys play as per how the game is played. It works both ways. The game is different than it was back then. You can't just say Montana/Marino/Young/etc are better because they played when the game was different and Brady/Manning/Rodgers didn't play then. You can't just say a guy like Montanawas great back then so he'd be EVEN BETTER now and a buy like Brady is great now but he would be WORSE back then. There's too many moving parts. You need to dig deeper than that. At this point, the easiest way to compare is how much they won, how good other teams were in comparision and how much better their teams were with them compared to without them.

The only sport you can really compare players easily from different eras is baseball because despite players being faster/stronger now the game has for the most part remained unchanged. Basketball/Football/Hockey the game has evolved into something different.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM said:


> Is it not reasonable to suggest that a guy like Brady/Manning/Rodgers etc would have adapted their playing style to fit the past rules of the game?
> 
> These guys play as per how the game is played. It works both ways. The game is different than it was back then. You can't just say Montana/Marino/Young/etc are better because they played when the game was different and Brady/Manning/Rodgers didn't play then. You can't just say a guy like Montanawas great back then so he'd be EVEN BETTER now and a buy like Brady is great now but he would be WORSE back then. There's too many moving parts. You need to dig deeper than that. At this point, the easiest way to compare is how much they won, how good other teams were in comparision and how much better their teams were with them compared to without them.
> 
> The only sport you can really compare players easily from different eras is baseball because despite players being faster/stronger now the game has for the most part remained unchanged. Basketball/Football/Hockey the game has evolved into something different.


Not sure why Kabraxal acts like before 2004 you couldn't play tougher defense against the QB.

Again the colts and Manning are the ones who kept crying about defenses (especially the pats) playing too tough defense and because of that the NFL changed the rules for the 2004 season.

Here is yet another article

http://www.espn.com/nfl/columns/story?id=1771047&columnist=pasquarelli_len

The whole reason why defenses cant play defense like they used to was because of Manning and the Colts.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> And what happened with Montana left the 49ers? They still did great and won a super bowl. So was Montana and Young system Qbs too?
> 
> I guess Farve and Rogers must be too right?


Thanks for proving my entire point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JM said:


> Is it not reasonable to suggest that a guy like Brady/Manning/Rodgers etc would have adapted their playing style to fit the past rules of the game?
> 
> These guys play as per how the game is played. It works both ways. The game is different than it was back then. You can't just say Montana/Marino/Young/etc are better because they played when the game was different and Brady/Manning/Rodgers didn't play then. You can't just say a guy like Montanawas great back then so he'd be EVEN BETTER now and a buy like Brady is great now but he would be WORSE back then. There's too many moving parts. You need to dig deeper than that. At this point, the easiest way to compare is how much they won, how good other teams were in comparision and how much better their teams were with them compared to without them.
> 
> The only sport you can really compare players easily from different eras is baseball because despite players being faster/stronger now the game has for the most part remained unchanged. Basketball/Football/Hockey the game has evolved into something different.


I think it's safe to assume Brady, Manning, and probably Brees would not have long careers in an era where they take a constant beating. And as we've seen with Brady and even Manning, when they are simply pressured, they tend to have some issues. Imagine them in an era where pressure equated to constantly getting the shit knocked out of you and I am fairly sure neither guy would be putting up the numbers they have now. Maybe they equal Tarkentons numbers at best. I think, physically, Roethlisburger and Rodgers are the two most likely to succeed from this era in the earlier eras. Rodgers is surprisingly agile and elusive while Ben can run and has taken some hits before. I think Ben still has a short career in that era though. Rodgers seems to be the only one that might pull off a near 20 year career back then. 

Could my assumptions be wrong? Sure. However, there is still one name I am certain would be above any modern QB if they had played in his era or earlier. Marino has numbers that are equal, not just contextually impressive, but equal with today's best QBs. He didn't play one snap in today's era, unlike Favre and he still put up numbers that rival Brady, Brees, and Manning. I am as damn near to certain as you can get none of those three would be putting up those kind of numbers in the 80s and 90s. Maybe they reach Tarkenton's level (big maybe)... but they don't touch Marino still.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> The only sport you can really compare players easily from different eras is baseball because despite players being faster/stronger now the game has for the most part remained unchanged. Basketball/Football/Hockey the game has evolved into something different.


totally agree with this. 



> Is it not reasonable to suggest that a guy like Brady/Manning/Rodgers etc would have adapted their playing style to fit the past rules of the game?


Elite players will always be elite in whatever era we are talking about. They wouldn't be less intelligent or less physically talented. So yeah, they'd adapt to their environment like human beings do. Rodgers wouldn't be able to have that same QB rating though. It'd probably still be around that Steve Young level, maybe higher still. Rodgers is a pretty incredible QB. Longevity is a big question mark too.

As an aside, I don't think people realize how great Steve Young was either. He's the Fran Tarkenton of his era. Steve Young > Joe Montana in a lot of ways.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think it's safe to assume Brady, Manning, and probably Brees would not have long careers in an era where they take a constant beating. And as we've seen with Brady and even Manning, when they are simply pressured, they tend to have some issues. Imagine them in an era where pressure equated to constantly getting the shit knocked out of you and I am fairly sure neither guy would be putting up the numbers they have now. Maybe they equal Tarkentons numbers at best. I think, physically, Roethlisburger and Rodgers are the two most likely to succeed from this era in the earlier eras. Rodgers is surprisingly agile and elusive while Ben can run and has taken some hits before. I think Ben still has a short career in that era though. Rodgers seems to be the only one that might pull off a near 20 year career back then.
> 
> Could my assumptions be wrong? Sure. However, there is still one name I am certain would be above any modern QB if they had played in his era or earlier. Marino has numbers that are equal, not just contextually impressive, but equal with today's best QBs. He didn't play one snap in today's era, unlike Favre and he still put up numbers that rival Brady, Brees, and Manning. I am as damn near to certain as you can get none of those three would be putting up those kind of numbers in the 80s and 90s. Maybe they reach Tarkenton's level (big maybe)... but they don't touch Marino still.


You give Brady Montana's offense during Montana's era and Brady easily puts up similar numbers. Brady put up better numbers than Joe with no named WRs and when he got someone like Rice with Moss, and Bradys numbers went way up. And he has Gronk when he can stay healthly.

Brady put up all his great stats for the majority of his career with WR like Troy Brown, David Patten, Deon Branch, David Givens, Jabar Gaffney, Joey Galloway, Julian Edelman (a back up QB), Wes Welker ( a throw away from Miami), Danny Amendola.

Brady would destroy teams like Montana did with his offenses of the 49ers

Not to mention, the game now is much faster and the players are faster, bigger and stronger, So who do you know guys like Montana, Marino would even be able to play in this era?

It would be much easier for guys like Brady, Manning and Rodgers to be play in the 80s or 90s than it would be for Montana and Marino to play now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's not forget that teams defeated the Niners. They weren't invincible by any stretch. The Niners were just able to to outlast the super teams of the 80s.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> I think it's safe to assume Brady, Manning, and probably Brees would not have long careers in an era where they take a constant beating. And as we've seen with Brady and even Manning, when they are simply pressured, they tend to have some issues. Imagine them in an era where pressure equated to constantly getting the shit knocked out of you and I am fairly sure neither guy would be putting up the numbers they have now. Maybe they equal Tarkentons numbers at best. I think, physically, Roethlisburger and Rodgers are the two most likely to succeed from this era in the earlier eras. Rodgers is surprisingly agile and elusive while Ben can run and has taken some hits before. I think Ben still has a short career in that era though. Rodgers seems to be the only one that might pull off a near 20 year career back then.
> 
> Could my assumptions be wrong? Sure. However, there is still one name I am certain would be above any modern QB if they had played in his era or earlier. Marino has numbers that are equal, not just contextually impressive, but equal with today's best QBs. He didn't play one snap in today's era, unlike Favre and he still put up numbers that rival Brady, Brees, and Manning. I am as damn near to certain as you can get none of those three would be putting up those kind of numbers in the 80s and 90s. Maybe they reach Tarkenton's level (big maybe)... but they don't touch Marino still.


This post has literally no basis in reality. 

First, every QB - literally every QB who has ever played the game of football - has "issues" while under pressure. This includes Montana, Marino, Rodgers, Manning, Big Ben, etc. Montana, despite his greatness, looked like a scrub vs the Giants in the postseason because of this.

Second, Brady has had great games, and has either won, or put his team in a position to win, even after being hit relentlessly throughout the majority of the game. SBLI is the most recent example. Even in last year's AFCCG vs Denver when he was hit more than any other QB in postseason history, he was a 2 point conversion (which was necessarily only because Gostkowski missed a routine extra point) away from tying the game. He has also played through injuries that would have put other QBs out of action for weeks or months.

Third, Rodgers and Big Ben are more injury prone than Brady under the current rules - what makes you think they'd handle playing in a previous era any better than Brady?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> totally agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve is a hard one to quantify... with a shorter career he was amazing and the fact he was that good of a running QB and a great passer is something that I personally loved to watch. In many ways, he was his era's Staubach, in terms of play. Like Favre, I have a very hard time eliminating my personal bias simply because they are two of my favourite personalities on top of being great QBs.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> As an aside, I don't think people realize how great Steve Young was either. He's the Fran Tarkenton of his era. Steve Young > Joe Montana in a lot of ways.


Aikman > all 


jk Romo > all


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Romo 4th best QB rating all time master race

Romo wins all Super Bowls on the Patriots to be fair.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Romo 4th best QB rating all time master race


But he is a terrible kick holder... worstofalltime/10!

(Guy catches way too much flak if I'm being serious, interesting to see what he does outside of Dallas)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> But he is a terrible kick holder... worstofalltime/10!
> 
> (Guy catches way too much flak if I'm being serious, interesting to see what he does outside of Dallas)


Let me ask you this. All this talk of passing QBs in other eras, what about running QBs like Russell Wilson and Michael Vick? How would they have faired vs the scary no holds barred defenses of yesteryear?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Randall Cunningham played in the era of those super teams so it's safe to say Vick or Russell could have success too. I think Cunningham is the all time leading rusher for QBs. If he's not, he's gotta be pretty high on the list.

Young and Elway were adept at running the ball too. Going further back, Tarkenton could scramble and rush the ball pretty well too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Let me ask you this. All this talk of passing QBs in other eras, what about running QBs like Russell Wilson and Michael Vick? How would they have faired vs the scary no holds barred defenses of yesteryear?


Mike Vick sucked in his own era why do you think he would be any better in another era lol He couldnt even stay healthy for a full season over his whole career. He rarely ever played 16 games in a season. VIck is one of the most overrated QBs ever. As far as running QBs he is near the bottom.

HE was always a 2nd tier or even 3rd tier QB, he was never elite.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shudder to think what Culpepper would do in this era, basically a larger Cam.

Young was a sneaky good scrambler, much like Rodgers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Shudder to think what Culpepper would do in this era, basically a larger Cam.


Culpepper is in this era lol So we know what he would do.

this era is 2000-2016. He played with most of the QBs of this era like Brady, Manning, Farve, etc

He also fell off pretty quickly after leaving the vikings.

Unless you want to separate 00-09 and 2010-2016 as separate eras, but doing that, makes you see how much better Brady is than everyone else since he won multiple Superbowls in two different eras. 3 in the 00 era and 2 and in 10s.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Culpepper blew his knee out in like '05 and was never the same. The rules are completely different from where they were 10+ years ago offensive player protection wise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's a crossover of eras between then and now. First you had the salary cap that changed how teams could be built; this was huge. Then you had various rules that enabled the passing game to flourish like it never has before. Those things didn't all happen at once.

I'd have to look up what years are involved but I'm not going to. You can probably start this era with the Patriots rise, but that might not be completely accurate.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> There's a crossover of eras between then and now. First you had the salary cap that changed how teams could be built; this was huge. Then you had various rules that enabled the passing game to flourish like it never has before. Those things didn't all happen at once.
> 
> I'd have to look up what years are involved but I'm not going to. You can probably start this era with the Patriots rise, but that might not be completely accurate.


I posted it already a couple of times. The Peyton Manning rule was started after the 2004 season because of how tough the patriots defenses was playing Manning and the colts. And they kept crying to the league so they finally changed the rules to not let defenses play as tight as they used to

Here is the article again

http://www.espn.com/nfl/columns/story?id=1771047&columnist=pasquarelli_len

The NFL got lax on the 5 yard clutching and grabbing rule and since Manning and the colts kept crying about it, the refs started to call it more starting with the 2004 season. 

If you look after that all the QBs stats started to go way up. That is when all the QB stats started to get crazy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Those rules were already in existence in 2004, it just wasn't called as much as it should have been.



> "It just seems like (the illegal contact penalty) was called differently the last few years," said St. Louis coach Mike Martz, a member of the coaches subcommittee which works with the competition committee. "Somehow things got a little redefined, whether it was subconscious or not, and we have to get back to calling the rule as it's written."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Those rules were already in existence in 2004, it just wasn't called as much as it should have been.


Even in the quote you provided they said the illegal contact penalty was called differently the last few years and that they needed to follow it the way it was written.

The refs were lax on the rules then started to calling them tighter starting with the 2004 season because of Manning and the colts, and that is when the QB numbers started to go way up because they started to more strictly enforce them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Let me ask you this. All this talk of passing QBs in other eras, what about running QBs like Russell Wilson and Michael Vick? How would they have faired vs the scary no holds barred defenses of yesteryear?


Vick was never a great passer. Of the running style QBs, McNabb might have been one of the better ones from this era who just sadly had one year with an elite tier receiver. Even then, I'm not sure Donovan would have succeeded at the level Young and Tarkenton did. 

Wilson... I'm not sure. It's early enough in his career he might start making a good run, but from what I've seen, he isn't anything truly "special" that makes me think he would be anything other than a good system QB that benefits from a better team. Maybe not Bradshaw levels of average, but definitely not in the discussion for elite.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even in the quote you provided they said the illegal contact penalty was called differently the last few years and that they needed to follow it the way it was written.
> 
> The refs were lax on the rules then started to calling them tighter starting with the 2004 season because of Manning and the colts, and that is when the QB numbers started to go way up because they started to more strictly enforce them.


it wasn't a new rule. that's the point that matters. im assuming it was the same rule that had been in place since 1978.

when did the helmet to helmet rule come into effect? look that one up. also roughing the passer got enhanced as well, contact to the head/knees. that might have existed for years too, not sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> it wasn't a new rule. that's the point that matters. im assuming it was the same rule that had been in place since 1978.
> 
> when did the helmet to helmet rule come into effect? look that one up. also roughing the passer got enhanced as well, contact to the head/knees. that might have always for years too, not sure.


You asked what changed and when it changed and I am telling you, it was 2004 after Manning and the Colts cried about the clutching and grabbing rule not being enforced. So the NFL told the refs to start calling it more and they did.

here is another article that talks about it
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/01/16/AR2008011603650.html

here is another

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/06/s...is-leaving-2004-in-nfl-record-books.html?_r=0

here is yet another

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-brady-peyton-manning/?utm_term=.43da7038e092

"The NFL last made illegal contact a point of emphasis for officials in each season between 2004 and 2007. The 2004 crackdown helped to usher in the most passing-friendly era that the sport has ever seen."

So that is your answer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know what changed. There were multiple things that changed. I don't know what years these things changed, nor do I care. That's why I'm not looking it up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I know what changed. There were multiple things that changed. I don't know what years these things changed, nor do I care. That's why I'm not looking it up.


I looked it up for you and showed you. The years things changed was between 2004-2007.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm sooooooo happy the SB is over!! Now folks will need to start talking about BASEBALL!! It's the only sport that counts in my world.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Packers cut Sam Shields today and the Colts cut D'Qwell Jackson. Shields has said he doesn't wanna retire but he's had a fuckload of concussions.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'm sooooooo happy the SB is over!! Now folks will need to start talking about BASEBALL!! It's the only sport that counts in my world.


Baseball isn't a sport.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Baseball isn't a sport.


What?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Mike Vick sucked in his own era why do you think he would be any better in another era lol He couldnt even stay healthy for a full season over his whole career. He rarely ever played 16 games in a season. VIck is one of the most overrated QBs ever. As far as running QBs he is near the bottom.
> 
> HE was always a 2nd tier or even 3rd tier QB, he was never elite.


Vick was the shit in Madden 04 :mj


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vick might have been overrated in his prime, but he's definitely not overrated now.

That one game where he had like 70 fantasy points though.:max


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

If Brady didn't go all GOAT status in 2010, Vick would have won the MVP. And people are calling him overrated :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> If Brady didn't go all GOAT status in 2010, Vick would have won the MVP. And people are calling him overrated :lol


What did Mike Vick ever do? He was a flash in the pan at best. Just because he had a couple of good years does not mean anything. It just proves how overrated he was. Just because he has good fantasy numbers does not mean he is a good QB. He was never an elite QB. HIs QB rating is like 80. The elite QBs are all over 90. And his winning % is like .500

Calling Vick elite is like calling Trent Dilfer or Bernie Kosar elite. 

He couldn't even stay healthy.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I never once called him elite. Does anyone on here do that? You would be hard pressed to find any competent football fan call him elite. Is he overrated? I wouldn't go that far. He's rated just fine. A transcendent type of QB.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> I never once called him elite. Does anyone on here do that? You would be hard pressed to find any competent football fan call him elite. Is he overrated? I wouldn't go that far. He's rated just fine. A transcendent type of QB.


Vick was a better RB than QB. He should have been a RB not QB. 

You calling him transcendent proves my point you are overrating him.

He was an average QB at best.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Vick should not have been a RB :lol He could hardly stay healthy as a QB and now you want him taking 15-20 carries a game as a RB? He was good at running as a QB because of the scramble drill and always the threat of him passing as well. Average passer sure? Average QB? Eh. I'd put him above average.

How many QBs in the history of the NFL has his running ability? Nobody. He rushed for 1000 yards in a season. Do you know how absurd that is? He was transcendent which literally means he was not ordinary. He was not normal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> Vick should not have been a RB :lol He could hardly stay healthy as a QB and now you want him taking 15-20 carries a game as a RB? He was good at running as a QB because of the scramble drill and always the threat of him passing as well. Average passer sure? Average QB? Eh. I'd put him above average.
> 
> How many QBs in the history of the NFL has his running ability? Nobody. He rushed for 1000 yards in a season. Do you know how absurd that is? He was transcendent which literally means he was not ordinary. He was not normal.


He had to run for 1000 yards because he was an awful passer. Vick is an average to below average QB. He was never a threat at throwing the ball. 

Transcendent means exceptional, and Vick was far from exceptional as a QB. Like I said he was on a Bernie Kosar level or if you want a current player he is RG3 type player.

It also does not matter what QB has his running ability when Vick could not throw.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He had to run for 1000 yards because he was an awful passer. Vick is an average to below average QB. He was never a threat at throwing the ball.
> 
> Transcendent means exceptional, and Vick was far from exceptional as a QB. Like I said he was on a Bernie Kosar level or if you want a current player he is RG3 type player.
> 
> It also does not matter what QB has his running ability when Vick could not throw.


You do realize that he may have had the best arm strength in the entire league at the time right? He could THROW. Go look at the Redskins game from 2010. He threw the ball like 62 yards on a dime to a decently covered DeSean Jackson. You can debate his decision making all you want but he could throw. 

He did not have to run for 1000 yards because he couldn't throw. He fucking ran for 1000 yards BECAUSE NO ONE COULD CATCH HIM. Why stay in the pocket if you don't have to? Plays were designed for his running ability because he was so exceptional at it. Why rely on receivers getting open if you don't have to?

Evaluators have changed the way they look at QBs because of Michael Vick. I love how you are just calling him a bad QB because he "couldn't throw" but that's not the only thing a QB does. He may have been average in your opinion at throwing but you take Vick all day over other average throwers at the time because you want to know why? HE COULD FUCKING RUN.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cunningham ran for 900+ versus superior defenses. Vick was rare but not unique. Cunningham had a cannon for an arm too. 

And yeah Vick had a cannon for an arm. His mental ability never matched his physical ability, which was considerable, hence the hype. The reason why he wasn't good was because he had problems in the pre-snap phase of the game.

Vick for sure did not have the physical makeup for RB. RB takes an exceptionally tough individual.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Vick lacked football IQ and pocket awareness. He was a bad QB. Once teams figured out how to play him, he was dogshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> You do realize that he may have had the best arm strength in the entire league at the time right? He could THROW. Go look at the Redskins game from 2010. He threw the ball like 62 yards on a dime to a decently covered DeSean Jackson. You can debate his decision making all you want but he could throw.
> 
> He did not have to run for 1000 yards because he couldn't throw. He fucking ran for 1000 yards BECAUSE NO ONE COULD CATCH HIM. Why stay in the pocket if you don't have to? Plays were designed for his running ability because he was so exceptional at it. Why rely on receivers getting open if you don't have to?
> 
> Evaluators have changed the way they look at QBs because of Michael Vick. I love how you are just calling him a bad QB because he "couldn't throw" but that's not the only thing a QB does. He may have been average in your opinion at throwing but you take Vick all day over other average throwers at the time because you want to know why? HE COULD FUCKING RUN.


Just because you have a strong arm does not mean you are accurate which Vick was not, which made him a bad passer. It does not matter how good your arms is when your accuracy is shit.

If Vick could throw he would not have ran as much. He had to run not because no one could catch him but because he did not know what to do when the ball was snapped. So he just winged it and would run at any chance he got. His play calling and reading of plays was utter crap.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

In Vick's best season his completion percentage was pretty good (62%). So he had it in him. It wasn't that he lacked physical accuracy as much as he didn't know where to throw the ball a lot of the time. Missing a read on an open receiver while throwing incomplete to a covered one etc.

QB is an obviously difficult position and it takes more than arm talent to be good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> In Vick's best season his completion percentage was pretty good (62%). So he had it in him. It wasn't that he lacked physical accuracy as much as he didn't know where to throw the ball a lot of the time. Missing a read on an open receiver while throwing incomplete to a covered one etc.
> 
> QB is an obviously difficult position and it takes more than arm talent to be good.


As long as people are not saying Vick was not better than an average QB then I think we all agree.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Michael Vick didn't have a good work ethic in Atlanta and said so himself. Vick would just let the DVDs of game film they sent him home with just pile up in his car never bothering to watch them.

I'll always wonder how great Vick could have been if he had put forth the effort and never got involved with dogfighting.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Giants have released Victor Cruz. Not surprising but kinda sad given how he hasn't been the same since the injury.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Any team that trades a 1st rounder for jimmy g needs to have their gm fired immediately. Too many qbs with decent stats in NE that turned out as busts elsewhere. Add to it you only get one year on his current deal before he can leave town and it should be an automatic pass.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Sweenz said:


> Any team that trades a 1st rounder for jimmy g needs to have their gm fired immediately. Too many qbs with decent stats in NE that turned out as busts elsewhere. Add to it you only get one year on his current deal before he can leave town and it should be an automatic pass.


I'm looking forward to seeing which team we fleece next for a top 10-15 overall pick.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I fully expect browns to hand that pick over to you guys. And cudos to new england for knowing that they can play hardball and get just that. I stand by my previous statement tho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing which team we fleece next for a top 10-15 overall pick.


that BB will just turn into like a second rounder, 2 3rd rounders and a 4 lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jags are trading Julius Thomas to the Dolphins for some late round picks (not disclosed yet). I like the move for Miami. Reunites Thomas with Adam Gase and gives them another weapon if he can stay healthy.

This is already after cutting Mario Williams and signing Cameron Wake to an extension. There's apparently talks to trade Branden Albert on a separate deal to Jacksonville as well. Miami keepin busy!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Starting this year, these picks can now be traded. Cleveland is fucking loaded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835222855512125441


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that BB will just turn into like a second rounder, 2 3rd rounders and a 4 lol


Probably.

Guy needs to retire and give the rest of the league a sporting chance.lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Nick Mangold released by the Jets. Future Hall of Famer, and one of the all-time great Jets, but it's the right move. He's 33, has had injury issues in recent years and had a $9m cap hit. We've now got around $20m in cap space, with more cuts/trades to come. Thanks for everything #74, just don't go to the Patriots...


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I wanted to start things with some draft talk. I am a long time Steelers fan and I wanted to do a mock draft for my favorite team of all time. For other Steeler fans out there, you may not like my picks as they are not always the flashiest. However, in sports forums recently and in the past I have accurately predicted Steelers' picks, even the bad ones, lol. I have been doing this nearly 20 years and have become a favorite on the local sport talk radio programs where I live. When it comes to Steelers football I'd like to consider myself an armchair professional. I was a frequent member of the NFL War rooms and told people years ago Bell was a star. I was going on and on about Martavis Bryant's skills while everyone else cared more about Sammy Watkins. Hell I remember telling folks Hines Ward was the next Jerry Rice. I have had my share of bad picks as well. Well, here I go.

1st round pick, QB, DeShone Kizer, Notre Dame. Most Boards have him ranked in their top 5 at the QB position. This shouldn't surprise anybody. He is still raw and most certainly still learning the game. He is a perfect fit for the Steelers because he won't need to come in and start right away. Ben never plays a full season and so fans know that we will likely see this young man at some point through the season. 

If anything he can rely on his legs. His natural athleticism and ball placement are unreal, no one else in this draft is close. However, he is only 21 years old. Teams that need a QB to come in and start now aren't surrounded by talent and this young kid isn't good enough yet to play for a team like the Browns, or The Bears. He reminds me of Aaron Rodgers in that he is a dual threat and their experience coming into the NFL. Rodgers two seasons at Cal with 43 passing touchdowns and 13 interceptions. Kizer with 47 touchdowns and 19 interceptions. 

Rodgers clearly had a higher passing percentage, but Kizer had 18 rushing touchdowns compared to Rodgers 8. Aside from that it's very clear that Kizer is a natural passer. He isn't the next McNabb, or McNair. He is more comparable to Rodgers in my opinion. Both men will know what it's like to wait on a prestigious team. Rodgers had to wait for Favre in order to get his chance. Mitch Trubisky and Watson are in a position to go earlier than Kizer on most boards.

I think we'll see the same with Kizer in Pittsburgh until Ben is done. I say three years tops with Ben and maybe two years we could see DeShone taking over from 2019 and beyond. His completion percentage and lack of game experience are something he can work on in two years. DeShone Kizer has a great arm, but I think what stands out most is his personality. He seems like a down to earth person and his football IQ is rather high. He is a class act of human and one of if not the most athletically gifted QB in this year's draft. 

Had he waited another year we wouldn't be expecting him to play until the year after anyhow. Hell, had he waited one more year we wouldn't be having this conversation. He would be the top pick and that's if he isn't taken first overall this year by the Browns. Don't forget, Notre Dame has been putting out NFL ready talent the last few years. Ben's words about retirement have to be stirring up QB talk. The expectation is that this kid won't be available at 30th overall, but I certainly think he can fall in the 1st round.

2nd round pick, OLB, Tyus Bowser, Houston. When I first watched tape on him I immediately thought of Greg Lloyd. Lloyd played for the Steelers during the early part of Cowher's tenure. I see a lot more potential in Bowser because he is much faster and much, much stronger than Lloyd was coming out of College. Greg's lack of size like kept him from posting more than 1 season of double digit sacks. Not the case with Tyus Bowser.

Bowser has the body type for the 3-4 outside line backer and his speed is on film. He is a natural getting after the QB. Houston aren't playing top tier College football teams and I think this is what keeps him in the bottom tier as far as pass rushers go. I wouldn't hold that against him though and that is why I think a strong combine will give any team that was willing to take him the go ahead. Much of what I see on tape is a relentless pass rusher and all around outside linebacker for any 3-4 set. James Harrison gave no indication that he was retiring. Bowser starts in one year. 

3rd round pick, OT, Antonio Garcia, Troy. Right now you're probably saying "who?". I totally understand, but he is one of those players going under the radar. Part of what I hate about the combine is the exposure, lol. Players may jump up the board due to a strong combine, even when that says very little about what they can actually do on the field. If you watch the tape on Antonio Garcia he is like a brick wall that moves. The man is brutal and finishes blocks. What I see most from his footwork is proper placement with his hips and feet. 

His base is stable and he is so focused on what's in front of him. He is left tackle with the mind of a "Center". He clearly brings his "A" game and the tape doesn't lie. This guy could fall right in the lap of the Pittsburgh Steelers organization. Nothing against Villanueva, but Garcia is much more polished and better at the left tackle position. On tape Garcia plays with grit and his motor doesn't stop. He will be worth the 3rd round pick for the next ten years. You'll need him to block for Ben right now and Kizer in the future. 

3rd round comp pick, TE, Jordan Leggett, Clemson. The Steelers saw this kid while they were scouting Martavis Bryant. This is a comp pick and I think taking him earlier than what people expect right now will make sense after the combine. This won't seem like a reach then. He has great speed for a man his size. He simply reminds of a slower version of Vincent Jackson of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. 

However, lets not be fooled, he is a TE and he will be a mismatch nightmare. I don't know that the Steelers can rely on Ladarius Green for the long term. Leggett looks smooth on tape and doesn't have a clumsy first step. He moves like a receiver and can really break open down field, much like Green can do. Getting a player like him who played on a championship team is what you want in the locker room. He is a winner and great character to boot.

4th round pick, CB, Damontae Kazee, San Diego State. You can't have enough quality CB's and I think many Steelers fans forgot about the pick in 2015 of the 2nd round. Ole Miss, Senquez Golson has been rattled by injuries. Kazee will put up some solid numbers at the combine, but the real point here is his position. Artie Burns will lock up a starting job this year. Golson if healthy will be the number 2 CB. Damontae Kazee had 43 pass break ups over 3 seasons. That's impressive. 

He will make a solid nickel CB and I think people seem to forget how important this position is in a zone scheme, or any scheme for that matter. You really need a solid nickel CB, the same way you want a strong slot WR. The nickel CB has become a silent position on the defense at times. We often forget how important this player is. There is no doubt he can field punts if need be and I think people should try and remember the Nickel CB.

5th round pick, NT, Stevie Tu'ikolovatu, USC. Call me old school, but this kid will be a nose tackle that the Steelers 3-4 scheme has needed for years. Low to the ground and certainly draws in the double team. I like it. He is already 26, but I think you can still get 10 years out of him with 6 being at a high, all pro, level. It's the 5th round so you never know what you are going to get at this position especially. 

He is coming off being named defensive MVP of the Rose Bowl. Another member of a championship team. In order to build a team of winners you need people who have experienced winning at a high level. Stevie isn't some flash in the pan in my opinion. I think there is a chance they may reach for him in the fourth round and just swap defensive picks. The combine will only push his draft stock up. 

6th round pick, ILB, Marquel Lee, Wake Forest. I think he is certainly practice squad, but don't be fooled. I like his field awareness and he is a sleeper pick. Easily one of my personal favorites on defense in this draft. Inside linebackers can be tough to find for the scheme. He will prove he has value. Right now he isn't on most draft boards, but I dare you to look at his stats, first team All American ACC.

7th round pick, WR, Travin Dural, LSU. Who knows? He might not be around by this point. As of right now he isn't getting anywhere near the 6th round. I think he is a sleeper pick as well. There is a ton of speed this year too at this position so he would have to put up a 4.2, 40 yd dash to make any noise. I can see him falling to the Steelers in the 7th rd.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

With their first round pick, the Vikings take :sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd be pretty surprised if Kizer was still around for the 30th pick tbh.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> I'd be pretty surprised if Kizer was still around for the 30th pick tbh.


*I'm not saying I wouldn't be surprised, but I think his lack of overall experience and age are a huge factor. Trubisky and Watson have played in big time games. Both managed games as well. Kizer just went 4-8. Teams picking in the top 5 are definitely going to consider this. Neither The Bears, Niners, or Browns will be reaching for Kizer. At this point it will either be Watson, or Trubisky. I don't even think the Browns are drafting a QB this year in the first round. They have two picks in the first round. That leaves Chicago and the Niners. Cutler is still in Chicago and I don't think you send the right message drafting a QB in the first round this early. The Niners will likely take Watson, or Trubisky. Even then, that may not likely happen either. We don't know what is happening with Colin Kaepernick just yet.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pittsburgh just made Antonio Brown the highest paid receiver in the league and now in NFL history. 5 years, $68 million. Basically a 4 year extension with a lot more money. 17 mil a year.

Franchise tags are rolling in:

- Cardinals tag Chandler Jones. He'll make $14 million.
- Steelers use the exclusive tag on Le'Veon Bell. He'll make a massive $12 million.
- Panthers use the non-exclusive tag on Kawann Short. He'll make $13.6 million.
- Giants tag Jason Pierre-Paul. He'll make a ridiculous $17 million.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

12 million isn't a lot for Bell, Peterson makes 6 million more than that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chargers tagging Melvin Ingram and the Rams expected to tag Trumaine Johnson for the 2nd straight year.



Stax Classic said:


> 12 million isn't a lot for Bell, Peterson makes 6 million more than that.


Vikes should definitely be trading him for that price. Especially since they traded some of those high picks for Bradford.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:ti No one trading for that


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

And right on cue, they just cut AP. Unrestricted on March 9th.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Pittsburgh investing a ton of money in a couple of star offensive players that have been handled well by NE (their biggest obstacle in the AFC.) That's clearly the recipe to Pittsburgh's success!

Sometimes I just love how unintelligent other team's front offices are.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Man the Packers better stay away from AP.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Pats not tagging Hightower. Tried to reach a long term deal but could not agree on terms. Thanks for the rings and big plays, but we'll be fine with out you.

On to SB LII.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Peterson probably going to the Cowboys now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Redskins are in a tough spot right now. Had to use the exclusive tag on Cousins again and apparently San Fran is the only other team he'd sign a long term deal with. Sticky situation. He'll make $24 million this year if they stick with the tag.

Revis & Charles both cut today too. Chiefs made Eric Berry the highest paid safety in the league as well.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Redskins are in a tough spot right now. Had to use the exclusive tag on Cousins again and apparently San Fran is the only other team he'd sign a long term deal with. Sticky situation. He'll make $24 million this year if they stick with the tag.
> 
> Revis & Charles both cut today too. Chiefs made Eric Berry the highest paid safety in the league as well.


*I think the Redskins should have signed Cousins to a long term contract. I don't know what else there is to do. You're not going to get a QB in this draft class that will match what Cousins can currently do for the Washington Redskins. There is no more important role than starting QB and when you have one like Kirk Cousins, you keep him. 

Revis may end up in Oakland. I say this because they have the 9th most cap space coming into this season. Revis can still play, but not as the #1 CB, but in Oakland he could certainly start. There isn't a whole lot of talent in the AFC West at WR, or should I say big time burners? Sure, there is Maclin (Chiefs), Thomas (Den), Allen (LA) and not to say any of those talents aren't great, they are. However, Revis will likely be covering the other guy. See my point?

Jamaal Charles in my opinion still has legs good enough to start in the NFL. I think people are once again underestimating this man. Yes, his injury was bad, but he came back too early. Reid and company let him play when he should not have been playing. I think Charles is the perfect fit for The Indianapolis Colts. He'll play indoor 9 times a year with Houston as the 9th game. Also warm weather Jacksonville. There aren't any top notch defensive rushing teams in the AFC South. It's rather weak, and Colts have a lot of money to spend. Two year contract seems realistic. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *I think the Redskins should have signed Cousins to a long term contract. I don't know what else there is to do. You're not going to get a QB in this draft class that will match what Cousins can currently do for the Washington Redskins. There is no more important role than starting QB and when you have one like Kirk Cousins, you keep him. *


Exactly. Snyder has always been so quick to pay someone big money based off of what they've done with other teams over the years but when it comes down to the best QB we've had in the last 15-20 years, his pockets get tight. I'm not saying break the bank on the guy, but just pay him and lock him up long term. Unfortunately, I think Cousins and his agent know the leverage he has and the fact that a handful of teams would be willing to give him HUGE money if he hits the open market.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Exactly. Snyder has always been so quick to pay someone big money based off of what they've done with other teams over the years but when it comes down to the best QB we've had in the last 15-20 years, his pockets get tight. I'm not saying break the bank on the guy, but just pay him and lock him up long term. Unfortunately, I think Cousins and his agent know the leverage he has and the fact that a handful of teams would be willing to give him HUGE money if he hits the open market.


*If they know what's good for the organization I think they sign him long term. What are your thoughts about the Redskins and their needs in free agency and the draft? I think this team really needs some help in the backfield at the RB position and they certainly need a top notch receiver. The Skins have some money to spend this year and I think there are some names that they may be able to bring in at these positions. 

Adrian Peterson or Eddie Lacy?*

*I think it's a real option for their backfield. Look, I realize you're a Redskins fan, but they don't have much in the backfield. The case for Adrian Peterson is real. I think he could really make a difference for this team over a 2 year period. Honestly, I don't find that Peterson is past his prime, but I think he could be a difference maker for this team. That "if" is a big deal and the main reason why I would go with Eddie Lacy.

Eddie Lacy should certainly come cheaper than Peterson. He has less time in the league. Yes, Lacy has fallen off the top of the list of top RB's, but that doesn't mean he can't get back to the top. Green Bay wasn't the right fit apparently, but we saw flashes of a top RB in back to back seasons. Many say his injury led to his weight gain. He's got four years easy left to play his best football. I honestly think Lacy could, or should be a Skin. *


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Should Browns trade for QB AJ McCarron?*

*For all the Browns fans out there. I really would like to know what you all think about this? The Bengals are asking for some real shit for AJ McCarron. The Browns hold two first round picks. I certainly think throwing in their second, first round, pick and then dealing however many picks afterwards makes sense. They have plenty of compensatory picks this year as well, which works in their favor. The Browns have plenty of money to make splash signings and not busts signings. For example, re-signs Pryor and pair him with Corey Coleman. Perhaps you bring in a young and hungry linemen for the right side. Bring in a guy like Cordarrelle Patterson for a bargain since he was a busts in Minnesota. Patterson could easily be a special teams return man. *

*The Browns have a situation financially because they don't great talent on their team taking up all the cap space. Haden and Thomas are pretty much the cap space, or highest paid players on the team. Trading a one of two first round picks from this year and likely a pick, or two next year would be fine. What you don't draft you fine the need in free agency, but with caution. AJ McCarron has the tools to play at a winning level. I'm not saying he can take the Browns to the promise land tomorrow, but he has the leadership attributes that you want in a QB. *

*What I have watched on tape from AJ is this. He plays with a sound understanding of NFL defenses. AJ doesn't make too many mistakes. Granted he's only played 7 games and that was back in 2015. That was two seasons ago come the start of this season. His field awareness is top notch and his comfort in the pocket is well played. I guess I could knock his arm strength, but it's actually not that bad. AJ McCarron would like come cheap and definitely over the long term. What does this mean?*

*It means the Browns could lock him down for a long time and for the cheap. Why? Because under a trade he really has no leverage. Not only that, but he was not a starter in Cincy. This doesn't bring the leverage in his favor to be the highest paid QB in the NFL, not even close. He'll make half that amount, or maybe not that low, but certainly not Brady money. This is exactly what the Browns need. A good, cheap, long term QB. This is exactly what Cleveland has to be thinking. He is certainly more ready than any College QB coming into this year's draft.*

*That #1 overall pick?*

*This brings me to another topic of discussion. Should they go with this pick, or trade down with other teams who might want that top pick? Well, how many times has the top overall pick really helped Cleveland? Outside of Joe Thomas this high of pick hasn't been very rewarding to them. Can't forget about Joe Haden either. I think the Browns should trade down several picks and gain more picks in order to make up for the trade with Cincy and AJ McCarron. I think trading with Tennessee for their 18th overall pick and several other picks would really benefit them. I'm sure the Titans want Myles Garrett. Who wouldn't? Apparently Cleveland.*

*Cleveland's first overall pick could still be pass rusher, or they could find one in free agency. At 18th overall there will still be plenty of talent left to draft. I like the chances of Cleveland taking someone like TE, David Nojku, Miami. I know that sounds like a reach at 18th overall once they've traded with the Titans, but after the combine I am certain most fans in Cleveland won't feel that way. He is a huge target and amazing athlete. Get him on the field immediately and pair him with Gary Barnidge, or simply cut the 31 year old TE and let David get his spot. Pryor, Coleman, and Nojku would be a solid, young, pass receiving core for AJ McCarron to play ball with. Miami seems to put out some really solid Tight Ends from what I can see.*

*There is no reason for Cleveland to over spend in free agency either. I think there are some real good players out there that could come into Cleveland and make a difference, but this team has been burned before. They need to evaluate who is who. Just because the money is there doesn't mean it has to be spent. At the same time I think it's one of those years with free agency being so deep with talent where this team has to spend wisely and convince some of these players that they're trying to build a winning organization. Stud offensive linemen for Crowell to break free through and a strong, but reliable defense. Signing all to names won't you get you anywhere unless they all fit in with the scheme.*

*Here is how it should go. Find a strong right side tackle, or a reliable guard. John Cooper was a 7th overall pick for the Cardinals and he only started 3 games last year. He is a busts. Sign someone like Russell Okung because he is reliable and he is a steady player on the either side of offensive tackle. Andre Smith, or Matt Kalil would be pleasant additions as well for the tackle spot, or guard position at the right side. Even the left guard is a nobody they picked up in the 5th round. I think they can make some moves and positions can be moved around with some of these potential signings. Offensive linemen can be proven commodities.*

*Who to spend the most on in Free Agency if opportunity arises?*

*Alshon Jeffery. If there is anyone out there who can make a difference on offense it would be him.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *If they know what's good for the organization I think they sign him long term. What are your thoughts about the Redskins and their needs in free agency and the draft? I think this team really needs some help in the backfield at the RB position and they certainly need a top notch receiver. The Skins have some money to spend this year and I think there are some names that they may be able to bring in at these positions.
> 
> Adrian Peterson or Eddie Lacy?*
> 
> ...


I do think we need a top tier RB to make this offense even better, but I want nothing to do with Peterson or Lacy. We're not in a position where we need to be signing a 32 year old RB and he's gonna want to go to a Super Bowl contender (which isn't us right now ). Lacy is really not that different of a back than Fat Rob, who I honestly like but he's not exactly a guy teams have to gameplan for. Not to mention I don't want that injury history and weight problem that comes with Lacy.

If anything, draft Dalvin Cook if he's there. McCloughan has always been a best player available guy. In terms of wide receiver, we'll probably lose Jackson but I'm fine with that. He's a one dimensional player anyway. I'd like to retain Garcon because of his toughness and leadership, but not a huge loss if he goes elsewhere since he'll be 31 when the season starts. Doctson will be healthy for the season and Crowder has emerged as one of the best slot receivers in the league. Still got Jordan Reed too.

What do we really NEED though? Run stopping lineman and a true safety. We've been using stopgaps and cheap bargains for years now. Hall has been great to the organization but we need to cut him. He's barely been on the field the last 3 seasons after 2 torn achilles and a torn acl. Plus he's 33. We could use that $4 million to pay Chris Baker to stick around.

Players I'd like in the 1st round: Jamal Adams, Dalvin Cook, Malik Hooker, Reuben Foster
Players I'd like to target in free agency: Calais Campbell, Brandon Williams, Tony Jefferson, Dontari Poe, Bennie Logan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jets are releasing Brandon Marshall per his request. I think he realizes his window is closing to win a championship and I'd love to see him go somewhere and compete for one, honestly. Guy has HOF numbers. I could see Baltimore or Dallas as possible suitors. Not like New England needs him but I wouldn't be surprised to see him wind up there either.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

blackholeson said:


> *Should Browns trade for QB AJ McCarron?*
> 
> *For all the Browns fans out there. I really would like to know what you all think about this? The Bengals are asking for some real shit for AJ McCarron. The Browns hold two first round picks. I certainly think throwing in their second, first round, pick and then dealing however many picks afterwards makes sense. They have plenty of compensatory picks this year as well, which works in their favor. The Browns have plenty of money to make splash signings and not busts signings. For example, re-signs Pryor and pair him with Corey Coleman. Perhaps you bring in a young and hungry linemen for the right side. Bring in a guy like Cordarrelle Patterson for a bargain since he was a busts in Minnesota. Patterson could easily be a special teams return man. *
> 
> ...


Thinking the Titans would give up multiple picks to move up four spots is comical. The Titans are a team with a GM out of the New England mold. More likely the Titans would trade down from five than move up.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Jets are releasing Brandon Marshall per his request. I think he realizes his window is closing to win a championship and I'd love to see him go somewhere and compete for one, honestly. Guy has HOF numbers. I could see Baltimore or Dallas as possible suitors. Not like New England needs him but I wouldn't be surprised to see him wind up there either.


He's not coming to NE. The guy is a wacko (seriously, he was diagnosed with a personally disorder) and he and Josh McDaniels didn't get along in Denver. He's far too unstable, and I wouldn't trust him in big games.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's not coming to NE. The guy is a wacko (seriously, he was diagnosed with a personally disorder) and he and Josh McDaniels didn't get along in Denver. He's far too unstable, and I wouldn't trust him in big games.


I'm aware of the personality disorder but it didn't seem to be a problem in New York or even Chicago. Considering how great he's been with mediocre QBs his whole career, I can't imagine what would happen with Brady. I'd love to have him in Washington.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dalton already proved he's a legit top 15 QB, so I have no problem trading McCarron. I'll miss him though. 

We're going to draft Leonard Fournette at 9th if he's available most likely. Trade McCarron up to ensure we get him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Eagles won a coin toss today to get the 14th pick over Indy.

Chris Long isn't re-signing with New England. He got his ring and now wants to go elsewhere. The Redskins were pretty close to getting him last year iirc so I'd be on board with getting him this time around on a cheap deal. He'll be 32 in a couple weeks but he was productive this past season. Think he led the Pats in hurries or something that I read like that. He went to UVA and we need d-lineman too so it makes sense.

Watching some of the combine coverage today and absolutely loving what I'm seeing from Christian McCaffrey. Kid definitely had a chip on his shoulder with everyone talking about Fournette and Cook ahead of him. He's gonna make a team very happy I think.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Reuben Foster was sent home from the Scouting Combine after a heated altercation with a hospital worker. Not a smart move.

Jets' GM Mike Maccagnan has said he's open to trading down in the Draft. Since I've been campaigning for the last couple of weeks for us to do a deal with the Browns to move down to #12 (and gain another 2-3 picks), I'm happy to hear it...  The recent roster purge was unfortunate but completely necessary. We're going to suck in 2017 whatever happens. Clear a fuckton of cap space and get some impact players in the Draft this year, then grab someone like Sam Darnold with our near certain top 5 pick in 2018, and we'll be back in business...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh shit! John Ross just broke Chris Johnson's combine 40 record! :woo Kid ran a 4.22!



Rankles75 said:


> Jets' GM Mike Maccagnan has said he's open to trading down in the Draft. Since I've been campaigning for the last couple of weeks for us to do a deal with the Browns to move down to #12 (and gain another 2-3 picks), I'm happy to hear it...  The recent roster purge was unfortunate but completely necessary. We're going to suck in 2017 whatever happens. Clear a fuckton of cap space and get some impact players in the Draft this year, then grab someone like Sam Darnold with our near certain top 5 pick in 2018, and we'll be back in business...


What's this rumor of them cutting Decker too? They're losing talent left and right.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Oh shit! John Ross just broke Chris Johnson's combine 40 record! :woo Kid ran a 4.22!
> 
> 
> What's this rumor of them cutting Decker too? They're losing talent left and right.


Don't think we will, though it wouldn't be a huge surprise. Decker is nearly 30 and is coming off two surgeries, and we do have some decent young WR's coming through. We're basically in the same situation Oakland were a couple of years back, hopefully we'll do as good a job of rebuilding...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> Oh shit! John Ross just broke Chris Johnson's combine 40 record! :woo Kid ran a 4.22!


If Al Davis was still around this kid would be a lock for getting drafted in the 1st round.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hazwoper said:


> If Al Davis was still around this kid would be a lock for getting drafted in the 1st round.


:lol He still might be, honestly. They showed a graphic and his measurables are pretty much the exact same as Brandin Cooks, who the Saints took at 20 a couple years ago.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> :lol He still might be, honestly. They showed a graphic and his measurables are pretty much the exact same as Brandin Cooks, who the Saints took at 20 a couple years ago.


In that case, make it happen Raiders.

I've read the Saints are willing to part ways with Brandin Cooks for a 1st rd pick. If they end up trading him that could draft John Ross as a replacement.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hazwoper said:


> I've read the Saints are willing to part ways with Brandin Cooks for a 1st rd pick. If they end up trading him that could draft John Ross as a replacement.


Yeah I don't really understand why unless this is Cooks being unhappy with his position in the offense or something (which I think I read last year). 

78 receptions, 1,173 yards, 8 TDs in 2016

What is there to be unhappy about? He's only 23 and the Saints are notoriously known for overpaying people so I don't understand why you wouldn't wanna keep him on that bargain rookie deal. But hey, if Philly wants to give you their 1st round pick for him, go for it. I'm sure New Orleans can get the job done with Thomas and Snead.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Yeah I don't really understand why unless this is Cooks being unhappy with his position in the offense or something (which I think I read last year).
> 
> 78 receptions, 1,173 yards, 8 TDs in 2016
> 
> What is there to be unhappy about? He's only 23 and the Saints are notoriously known for overpaying people so I don't understand why you wouldn't wanna keep him on that bargain rookie deal. But hey, if Philly wants to give you their 1st round pick for him, go for it. I'm sure New Orleans can get the job done with Thomas and Snead.


Think Cooks moaned about being underused last season, and the Saints wouldn't really miss him, with Snead and Thomas both looking good. Cooks is one of those players who can have a big game, then disappear for a month. Wouldn't surprise me if the Eagles make a move for him tbh, and then draft Dalvin Cook at #14. Although that may be a case of too many Cooks...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Reading an article on Bleacher Report about every team's cap space. Just wanna comment on a few of them.

First off, the Bears. They've got hella money and should make a splash. $51 million to be exact but if they cut Cutler, Eddie Royal, and Tracy Porter then they free up another $25 million! Barkley and Hoyer are both free agents. I'd re-sign both and get Jeffery locked up long term. Trubisky or Watson have to be a high priority at 3.

Dallas is totally strapped for cash. Only $3 million in cap space and on the verge of losing a ton of starters to free agency. Brandon Carr, Rolando McClain, Morris Claiborne, Barry Church, and Terrance Williams are likely all gone. That team could look totally different next year and the defense could be horrible. Obviously it'll be interesting to see what happens to Romo. Trading is the best option since they'd only save $5 million if they cut him, but that's probably not likely. Jason Witten is set to make $12 million next year too so that definitely needs to be restructured.

Cleveland has $102 million in cap space. :done

Denver has $42 million and Indy has $53 million with no real major pieces set to hit free agency other than Jack Doyle. They're two teams I'd like to see succeed so hopefully they spend some money on offensive lineman, especially Indy. They need to get a pass rusher too. Denver needs to shore up their run defense.

The fucking Super Bowl Champion Patriots have the 5th most cap space in the league. Of course they do! :lol About to lose a TON of key players though so we'll see who they decide to keep (Sheard, Bennett, Hightower, Blount, Ryan, etc.)

Looking at their current situation, I'm fairly certain the Jets will be the worst team in the league next year. :lol

The Raiders could get even better this offseason. Plenty of money to spend, just need to extend Carr and Mack first. You know they're gonna be a hot team to go to as well.

San Francisco with $93 million and TONS of options on the free agent market to address their positions of need. Bucs and Titans as well have a bunch of dough. Could see some new teams in the playoffs next year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If we don't end up getting Andrew Whitworth back, we're fucked. Probably have to do a mini-rebuild. Can't draft a running back if there won't be any holes to run through. And that means McCarron won't be going anywhere because Dalton might get killed.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> If we don't end up getting Andrew Whitworth back, we're fucked. Probably have to do a mini-rebuild. Can't draft a running back if there won't be any holes to run through. And that means McCarron won't be going anywhere because Dalton might get killed.


*Dalton doesn't miss too many games. The Bengals won't get anything for AJ next season as he will be a FA. Depending on the team, but I think AJ would do best in Kansas City under Andy Reid. However, I think Reid wants his old Philly QB, Nick Foles. The Bengals would be fools not to deal AJ this year to gain more draft picks. There is only one team and it's in the same State and Division. Most would say you never deal in a situation like this, but that's superstition not anything based on real facts. Trades happen all the time. It's about what's best for your team. 

There are 31 teams who are pissed they didn't evaluate Brady better. The same can be said for many other players as well. Trades are no different. Whether it be in the same conference, or same division it should never really matter. It's always what's best for the team. The Bengals have one of the most well built teams in the NFL today, but aren't always coached so well. This team is built to win games, divisions, Conferences, and eventually a SB. That won't happen anytime soon unless they fill the right positions.

That's starts this year by trading away AJ McCarron to the Browns for the their 12th overall pick and whatever other picks that McCarron would be worth. I can't imagine Cleveland having to break the bank with picks because McCarron hasn't done much in the NFL. The Bengals belong to Andy Dalton. Dalton needs AJ Green. This team is stacked on defense. They need a clear #2 WR to pair with AJ Green. This team's first overall pick in this year's draft at 6th overall better be Corey Davis, or Mike Williams at 12th with a trade from Cleveland.

If you give Green someone like Corey Davis on the opposite side of the field, then no team outside of Seattle and The Chiefs will be able to cover both players. Dalton will now have two amazing talents to throw the ball to in addition to having Bernard coming out of the backfield, and Eifert at TE. The second pick should be one of the more athletic TE's in this draft. Perhaps O.J Howard? With all of these weapons to throw to, Dalton will end up having a career year. *


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Before I get started with my own Mock Draft (top 5 picks for now). I want to point out that I think there is not a single top 5 team, or even top 10 team that should be picking either one of these QB's. Honestly I want to point out these teams which have huge QB needs. Chicago, 49ers, Browns, Jets, and the Bills. The Bears will most certainly let Cutler walk. The Niners will likely acquire Cousins via trade. The Jets are nearly certainly they don't have a QB to work with. The Bills are likely letting Taylor go.

With that said I think it's important to note that there will be several intriguing free agents that will be able to make some, or half of these teams competitive. The Bears have shown interest in Glennon. They won't need to spend a high draft pick on a QB this year. The Niners will have Cousins scratch them off the list. The Browns won't pass up a player like Myles Garret with the 1st overall pick. Scratch them off the list even with another pick at 12th overall. The Jets may sign someone like Jay Cutler who will may give them two seasons before drafting a QB next year, or the year after. The Bills are possible because they aren't a terrible team. They're a player away from being a post season away. However, I don't think any of the QB's in this draft can walk on any of the team's I mentioned and turn them into a post season contender. 

1st overall pick, Cleveland Browns, OLB, Myles Garrett, Texas A&M

Mitchell Trubisky looks like the obvious pick right? No. He might be an Ohio native, but that doesn't mean shit. This team isn't good enough to just plug a rookie QB in. I actually should say that these QB's in this draft aren't good enough to turn one of the worst teams in the NFL around in one season. This draft will not host the next Peyton Manning, Andrew Luck, Cam Newton, or Tony Romo. There is talent at the QB position, but not for a team constantly picking in the top 5. Cleveland can't make the same mistakes that Jacksonville did with Gabbert and Bortles. Myles Garrett is the real deal. Great teams start on defense. This takes pressure off a mediocre to average offense. Great defenses keep your team "face".

2nd overall pick of 1st round, San Fran 49ers, SS, Jamal Adams, LSU

When I say that they have not a single person at the Safety position, that is not an exaggeration. They need help all over defense, but luckily for them Adams is a lock at his position. They have plenty of money to spend in free agency. They can make moves for a better CB, and some line backer help. Adams is a perennial Pro Bowl player and I think Lynch will respect this guy a bit more than others GM would. A great Safety can really make a defense better. Just ask The Baltimore Ravens, The Denver Broncos, The Pittsburgh Steelers, just to name a few.

3rd overall pick of 1st round, The Chicago Bears, CB, Marshon Lattimore, Ohio State

I think this makes a ton of sense considering the lack of talent at this position on the team. They have plenty of money to spend in FA. The Bears should bring in the top CB with this pick. I'm suggesting that it's this guy. However, it just has to be the best CB they think is worth at this pick. It may not be him, but I am going to say it will be. Get a solid coverage CB like Prince Amukamara, Logan Ryan, A.J. Bouye, or Dre Kirkpatrick. Pair one of those vets with a young shut down CB like Lattimore and you make Stafford and Rodgers work a little harder in the regular season.

4th overall pick of 1st round, The Jacksonville Jaguars, RB, Leonard Fournette, LSU

This might seem like a reach, but I think Bortles needs some serious help in the backfield. Sorry, but what they have right now just isn't going to do it. Le'Veon Bell was selected in the 2nd round and look at how that turned out for The Steelers. RB's are severely underrated and I think Elliot proved that again. The talk about Fournette is not bullshit, he is the real deal. The Jaguars need to spend money on the right offensive linemen to bring a run game to Jacksonville that hasn't been seen since Maurice Jones Drew and even as far back as Fred Taylor. Jacksonville has had nothing since. Fournette is better than both of those men.

5th overall pick of 1st round, The Tennessee Titans, WR, Corey Davis, Western Michigan

If this isn't the most obvious choice then I am not sure what is. They are thin at the position in general. Davis is a freak athlete. You give your franchise QB something for the future to pass the ball to. No brainer here. Don't be fooled by the small school. This stud WR is is likely to do what Elliot did at his position and set the standard for rookies at his position. What he does on the field is freakish in nature and that's just up to you to watch the tape. He could go top 3 in my opinion. He may turn out to be the best offensive player in this draft. I don't think I have ever seen so much talent being ignored. *


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Brandon Marshall, Odell Beckham and Sterling Shepard together is so unfair


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> *Dalton doesn't miss too many games. The Bengals won't get anything for AJ next season as he will be a FA. Depending on the team, but I think AJ would do best in Kansas City under Andy Reid. However, I think Reid wants his old Philly QB, Nick Foles. The Bengals would be fools not to deal AJ this year to gain more draft picks. There is only one team and it's in the same State and Division. Most would say you never deal in a situation like this, but that's superstition not anything based on real facts. Trades happen all the time. It's about what's best for your team.
> 
> There are 31 teams who are pissed they didn't evaluate Brady better. The same can be said for many other players as well. Trades are no different. Whether it be in the same conference, or same division it should never really matter. It's always what's best for the team. The Bengals have one of the most well built teams in the NFL today, but aren't always coached so well. This team is built to win games, divisions, Conferences, and eventually a SB. That won't happen anytime soon unless they fill the right positions.
> 
> ...


Oh he will if the O-line can't block better. And we need a better edge rusher. Anyone really would be an upgrade over Michael Johnson. Reuben Roster would be great too as he'll immediately take over for Maualuga

I'm with you on trading him, but that won't happen. We're going to bring back our garbage ( Dre and Peko ) because WJIII and Bilings didn't have the chance to develop last season most likely and sit on our hands doing nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Giants signed Brandon Marshall. Beyond pumped for that. Beckham, Sheppard, and Marshall? Sign me up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kinda meh on the upcoming Mike Glennon deal. I hope that's not the only quarterback related move the Bears make this off-season. Hopefully they re-sign Alshon in the next few days. Gonna need him especially if they go with a young qb next season which is very likely.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Breaking news: Tony Romo will be released from his contract tomorrow* http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-free-agency/0ap3000000791453/Cowboys-will-release-Tony-Romo-Thursday


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the saddest day in the history of Jason Garrett's National Football League. :mj2



Spoiler: ...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

In case you missed anything:

- Pierre Garcon to the 49ers. Expect the contract to be front-loaded. $16 million the first year.
- Ravens cut Elvis Dumervil.
- Dolphins keeping Kenny Stills. 4 years, $32 million
- Patriots traded a 4th round pick to the Colts for Dwayne Allen and a 6th rounder. Indy signed Jack Doyle to a 3 year extension as well.
- Brian Hoyer to the 49ers on a 2 year deal.
- Buffalo for some reason signed two Fullbacks. Patrick DiMarco and Mike Tolbert. Don't ask me why.
- 49ers made Kyle Jusczyk the highest paid FB in the league. 4 years, $21 million. Also cut Torrey Smith and signed Marquise Goodwin.
- Jaguars expected to sign both Barry Church and Calais Campbell. Defense is looking stacked on so many levels and they can get some more experience and coaching.
- Ravens expected to sign Tony Jefferson. He apparently left more money on the table from Cleveland.
- Lions signed RT Ricky Wagner to a big deal.
- Chandler Jones getting a huge 5 year deal with the Cardinals.
- Redskins re-signed Vernon Davis. 3 years, $15 million.



Mra22 said:


> Brandon Marshall, Odell Beckham and Sterling Shepard together is so unfair


But Eli is throwing to them so it evens out. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Brandon Marshall, Odell Beckham and Sterling Shepard together is so unfair


(Y). And Marshall said Eli is one of the biggest reasons he signed here. Just like that Eli becomes the best QB Marshall has ever played with. Pretty crazy. If we also improve the OLine, giving Eli more than 1-2 seconds to get rid of the ball before he has a DE in his face, this offense can be scary good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ravens to sign Danny Woodhead. Nice move as long as he's recovered from ACL surgery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eagles sign WR Torrey Smith, 3 years $15 million.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears are idiots.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Whit is gone. Mike Brown is a stupid bitch. Fuck this.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

And the Bengals just lost Big Whit to the Rams. Whit had been here forever.  Also we are going to be losing Zeitler to either the Saints or Browns. Our offensive line is going to be even worse. I hate our cheap organization.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

49ers & Jags gonna be the two teams that spend a shitload on free agency and still suck this year I see


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> And the Bengals just lost Big Whit to the Rams. Whit had been here forever.  Also we are going to be losing Zeitler to either the Saints or Browns. Our offensive line is going to be even worse. I hate our cheap organization.


The Rams tho? The fucking Rams? Seriously?

You know what... We're used to getting dick slapped in our faces. Why continue to get mad about it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cutler is no longer a Bear. Guessing he ends up with the Browns or Jets.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Houston sends Osweiler, a 2nd round and a 6th round pick to Cleveland for Cleveland's 4th round pick.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Browns beefing up the offensive line, finally. Making moves too. Buying a 2nd round pick by taking on the Brock Lobster contract. Rumors that he might be traded away lol.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

is this real life brock oswieler traded??



fuck yea !!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lost both Zeitler and Whitworth. Might not win 4 games next season.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It's funny how confused some of the NFL analysts are about the trade, & the future possibilities. It seems like the older ones can't comprehend a trade like this.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Rumor mill starting up that browns may end up cutting him. Wonder what kind of cap hit browns would take in doing so.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So much to keep up with so I'll just talk about my Redskins for right now.

We signed Terrell McClain (which was fine) and then some d-lineman from Oakland named Stacy McGee that I've never heard of. Dumbest part is that we let Chris Baker walk and his contract was even cheaper than the two that we gave these guys! WTF. Vernon Davis can get 5 mil a year too? C'mon now.

We've now lost Chris Baker and Desean Jackson to Tampa Bay along with Garcon to San Fran. Luckily got a nice deal with DJ Swearinger. Crazy that he's only 25. Really like that signing.

Terrelle Pryor is visiting with us too. Boy would that be sweet....
@Greenlawler Titans signed a young safety in Johnathan Cyprien from the Jags. Barely 26 and I believe been a 4 year starter.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Lost both Zeitler and Whitworth. Might not win 4 games next season.


I think I'm about to find a new team to root for. Supporting this team is too much of a chore when Mike Clown doesn't care about the fans.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Corey said:


> Terrelle Pryor is visiting with us too. Boy would that be sweet....


Major swerve. Pryor is Washington's new Quarterback!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I'm loving the Stephon Gilmore signing. Young, talented, and hungry guy.

Butler for Cooks would be an interesting trade.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I heard about Jefferey when I was working earlier, good signing to help our Offense, but 14 Million for one Year? It's pretty much a franchise tag for him based on that money, hopefully he kills it and gets a bigger deal with us come next Offseason. We also signed Torrey Smith for a one Year deal too for 5 Million and with some options to extend if they want. I still want Cooks, and the Eagles are playing games because their were other teams would wanted Cooks and were willing to give their 1st Round Pick and the Saints said nah. With the 14 Overall Pick in the first round, is there anyone good and could do damage for our Offense in the draft this year?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Major swerve. Pryor is Washington's new Quarterback!


Maybe he'd actually _wanna_ play for us...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Moves I liked best today:

- The Titans! Johnathan Cyprien and Logan Ryan. Very nice.

- The Bucs got great value with Jackson and Chris Baker. Great additions.

- I know it's good chunk of change, but I kinda like Denver signing Ronald Leary. Maybe it's because he was a part of that Dallas o-line? Idk but I knew they definitely had to get better. Just need to draft a starting left tackle now.

EDIT: I forgot the Browns! I like the Tretter and Zeitler signings along with the Bitonio extension to help protect whoever's playing QB for them. Also dig the Kenny Britt signing whether they can retain Pryor or not. He and Coleman and are a nice 1-2 going forward. Osweiler trade worked well for both parties. Brown have a shit fucking load of picks. Hope Houston can land Romo, tbh.

Moves I'm questioning today:

- Ravens signing Tony Jefferson and Brandon Williams to HUGE deals. Jefferson has been a very solid player and he just turned 25, but $9 million a year? That's some elite safety money right there. And over $10 million a year for a primary run stuffer? I mean, I know he's one of the best but my god that's so much money to dedicate to a guy with 4.5 sacks in his entire 4 year career. Normally I think Ozzie is pretty savvy with his money too...

- The Bengals fell apart today and then I think overpaid Kirkpatrick out of desperation.

- In a one day span, the Bears managed to lose Alshon Jeffery, Brian Hoyer, Jay Cutler, and Matt Barkley. They then decided to give Mike Glennon $15 million a year. Okay. I do think the quiet pickup of Quintin Demps is really solid though, as is Markus Wheaton if he can actually catch the ball. 

- Isn't much of a move, but the Texans losing Demps and Bouye could really hurt the back end of that defense.

- The Jaguars. I honestly wonder if ALL these defensive players actually wanna play there or they just go because Jacksonville offers everyone the most money. That Calais Campbell contract is ridiculous for someone that'll be 31 when the season starts but oh well. They probably overpaid for Bouye too but ya never know. Hope for their sake he's not a 1 year wonder.

- The Panthers signing Matt Kalil to a 5 year, $55 million deal was the 2nd worst offensive tackle signing of the day.

- The Chargers signing Russell Okung to a 4 year, $53 million deal was by far the worst deal of the day and maybe of the entire free agency period when it's all said and done. :lol Is their team not injury prone enough?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

May I be a Chiefs fan? Please? @Sweenz @TomahawkJock

They're basically the Bengals but they have their shit together.

It's either them or the Buccaneers. And I'm the farthest thing from an NFC guy. It feels dirty :mj2


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Patriots just acquired Kony Ealy from the Panthers for a 2nd round pick.

SB #6 is within our grasp.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No matter what the Browns can offer the Patriots, they won't deal Garoppolo :done


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :cutler is no longer a Bear. Guessing he ends up with the Browns or Jets.


*I bleed black and gold. I am a Steelers fan for life. However, the Browns would be smart to sign Cutler, but he isn't a team leader. The only positive about Cutler in Cleveland is this. He has never lost to the Pittsburgh Steelers. He is a perfect 3-0 with 6 touchdowns, and 2 interceptions with over 600 yds passing in three games. Not great, but 3-0 is worth the look. He can beat a divisional and has playoff experience. When was the last time they had a QB with playoff experience starting in Cleveland. Derek Anderson. The Jets make sense and I think that's where he lands.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jets after A.J. McCarron too. Might just bandwagon whatever team he lands on. I just love the dude ( no **** ).


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Browns beefing up the offensive line, finally. Making moves too. Buying a 2nd round pick by taking on the Brock Lobster contract. Rumors that he might be traded away lol.


_*Cleveland aka Patriots Jr.*_

*What Cleveland is doing right now is actually rather interesting. They're making moves and they're moves that are changing the personality of the organization. Their new GM may be a free agency guru. We'll see. I honestly think they should trade Joe Thomas in a trade with New England and Jimmy Garopollo. Otherwise wait until next year to acquire Jimmy if he is not traded, or even draft your future franchise QB next year, not this year.

Two parts of this Cleveland Brown's team need addressed. Defense and the offensive line. This team is going back to a 4-3 defense. They have Shelton at defensive tackle. This means he needs a partner, Dontari Poe. Placing those two in the middle makes sense because they need help in the middle since they're going 4-3. Honestly I would even suggest going after Dont'a Hightower. There are those who say he can only play 3-4, that's bullshit. Hightower paired with Collins again is a defense ready to go and demand respect. 

They've already started. J.C Tretter at Center and Kevin Zeitler at Guard. This is a great move. You know you have a stud on the left side with Joe Thomas. I think they will find someone in the draft possibly paired with Thomas on the left side. Adding more offensive line talent is always a good move, but you don't want to have too many. I think finding a future right tackle in the draft early makes sense. An improved offensive line can do wonders for any team. It's keep the offense respectable. I just don't think you keep the offense respectable with a guy like Crowell in the backfield. 

LeGarette Blount 

I don't like Isiah Crowell in Cleveland. He doesn't fit the Browns scheme. He is good no doubt, but he belongs somewhere like Minnesota. He would have made a great successor to Peterson. I think he can definitely split carries with a guy like Blount and that's especially if The Browns don't find a QB. Blount had 18 touchdowns last year and of course that's in Tom Brady's offense, but if you get half of that it's not a bad year, 9 touchdowns splitting time with Crowell. Having a strong run game makes sense because they don't have a clear passing game. Blount is worth the look.

Trading Osweiler 

This may have been a silly move, but only time will tell. It all depends on what Cleveland thinks his value is at. After all, they only traded for him. It's whether, or not they care to lose a round, or two for him. In all honesty I don't think it should matter. There are teams shopping QB's and Brock has been teams radars. Brock is going where he can start, he can start in Cleveland now that RG3 is gone. However, I don't see him staying in Cleveland. There a few options, but there is one team I think would actually trade for Brock. Arizona Cardinals. Arians can get what he wants out of this young man and Palmer is 37 years old. Palmer plays his final year in Arizona and Brock takes over this year, or next year. 






*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Jets after A.J. McCarron too. Might just bandwagon whatever team he lands on. I just love the dude ( no **** ).


*As a rival of your Bengals I think the division still comes down to the Bengals and The Steelers. I see Cleveland getting better and fighting over 3rd place in the division with Baltimore. These two teams are the not the best offenses in the AFC North, that belongs to the other two. Dalton is getting better. He had a down season, but the team was in a bad place. It's time for Lewis to go, but that won't happen. It's time for certain players to go, but that won't happen. The wrong players left. They have money to spend and they resigned Dre Kirkpatrick. 

Deal AJ McCarron now!

I don't see why there is any reason to keep this young man on your team. Dalton is the starter for the next 6 years easily. McCarron may be able to do something elsewhere as a starter. There a few teams out there, but there is only one team with two first round picks. Deal off AJ McCarron to the Browns for their 12th overall first round pick and whatever picks to follow. I can't imagine getting too much for McCarron since he hasn't started many games, but they're going towards being a youthful team which is something they do quite well. 

Down year's happen

Every team has a down year. The Bengals were in a bad place. They need to cut Vontez and I think they already let Pac Man go, or at least they should. Bring in Marcus Cooper CB, from Arizona. Perhaps spend some money on a player like T.J McDonald at Safety. They can address the offensive line in free agency still, which they did. Besides their is still a draft. The Bengals haven't been that bad in the draft. It's the coaching. There doesn't seem to be many down year's for the Bengals when it comes to the NFL Draft. They do well on draft day.

If the trade with Cleveland and Cincy happened...

This is how I would see it. AJ McCarron goes to Cleveland along with a 6th round pick and in exchange the Bengals receive this from the Browns. The 12th overall pick of the first round and the 52nd overall pick this year in the 2nd round and a 3rd round pick in 2018. This is fair. 

Two first round picks for Bengals

This gives the Bengals the opportunity to draft the players they need. At 6th overall the Bengals better be thinking defense. If Safety Jamal Adams is still there then I believe he is the answer. Adams is a leader and future perennial pro bowler. He will help the back end of the defense. At 12th overall from Cleveland the Bengals take WR Corey Davis from Western Michigan. This guy is going to be a freak at his position. The Bengals will have the best young WR duo in the NFL next to Brown and Bryant.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Skins signed Terrelle Pryor! :mark: Only a 1 year, $8 million deal but I love it. Should hopefully fit right in with the offense so we don't even notice Jackson and Garcon are gone.

With McCloughan being out (that's a fucking mess and if he reverted back to alcoholism I sincerely hope he gets some help), the rumor mill is saying that Mike Mayock is one of the leading candidates for the GM. That's awesome! Hope it works out.

Not so awesome, Cousins will apparently not sign a long term deal with us as long as Bruce Allen is either the GM or the guy in charge. Yikes.

Not a whole lot to talk about from today, but I did like the Colts signing Jabaal Sheard. They need to start to making more moves though imo. Plenty of money there. Also the Pats trade for Kony Ealy was genius like always. They'll get the best out of him on the last year of his rookie deal and then let him sign elsewhere. Cleveland cutting RGIII was smart too.

BREAKING NOW: Martellus Bennett expected to sign with the Packers. Huge news @Hazwoper


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Skins signed Terrelle Pryor! :mark: Only a 1 year, $8 million deal but I love it. Should hopefully fit right in with the offense so we don't even notice Jackson and Garcon are gone.
> 
> With McCloughan being out (that's a fucking mess and if he reverted back to alcoholism I sincerely hope he gets some help), the rumor mill is saying that Mike Mayock is one of the leading candidates for the GM. That's awesome! Hope it works out.
> 
> ...


*I think it's important for the Redskins to realize that they have to trade off Kirk Cousins. He wants out. Deal him off to San Francisco. The Redskins have to rebuild their team since he was a draft pick under another head coach and not Gruden. Cousins would do best with Kyle Shannahan and his offense in San Francisco. Take the Niners first pick this year and next year with some 2nd to mid round picks as well. The 49ers walk away with one of the most accurate passers in the game. He has 54 touchdowns 23 interceptions. Those are strong stats. He will turn the Niners organization around offensively. 

If a trade between the Niners and Skins happened...

This leaves the Redskins with two first round picks you then end up with the 2nd overall pick. Now they could trade down, or simply take the best player available. With the second overall pick of the Draft The Redskins draft Mitch Trubisky, QB, North Carolina. This is a no brainer.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good ole Marty B is a Packer.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *I think it's important for the Redskins to realize that they have to trade off Kirk Cousins. He wants out. Deal him off to San Francisco. The Redskins have to rebuild their team since he was a draft pick under another head coach and not Gruden. Cousins would do best with Kyle Shannahan and his offense in San Francisco. Take the Niners first pick this year and next year with some 2nd to mid round picks as well. The 49ers walk away with one of the most accurate passers in the game. He has 54 touchdowns 23 interceptions. Those are strong stats. He will turn the Niners organization around offensively.
> 
> If a trade between the Niners and Skins happened...
> 
> This leaves the Redskins with two first round picks you then end up with the 2nd overall pick. Now they could trade down, or simply take the best player available. With the second overall pick of the Draft The Redskins draft Mitch Trubisky, QB, North Carolina. This is a no brainer.*


I'm so sick of having to restart at QB that I don't wanna see him traded even though it makes perfect sense to unload him to San Fran for that 2nd pick. I just don't want another damn rookie QB to have to see learn and grow and all that. I wanna win NOW. It's been too long. :lol

Personally if the deal happened I'd prefer Watson over Trubisky. Love that kid.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> I'm so sick of having to restart at QB that I don't wanna see him traded even though it makes perfect sense to unload him to San Fran for that 2nd pick. I just don't want another damn rookie QB to have to see learn and grow and all that. I wanna win NOW. It's been too long. :lol
> 
> Personally if the deal happened I'd prefer Watson over Trubisky. Love that kid.


*After seeing what Dak Prescott and Ezekiel Jackson did for Dallas. I think the same can be said for Trubisky and Fournette. Trubisky ran a sub 4.6 and is more NFL ready than Mariota down in Tennessee. Fournette is by far the best RB in this draft. He could still be there at 17th overall. I think this would be the direction to go.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobody thinks that AJ McCarron is worth a 1st round pick. He's not even worth a 2nd round pick lol. Also, the Browns have Bitonio resigned for the LG. The only question mark on the OL is RT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brandin Cooks to New England :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Notorious said:


> Brandin Cooks to New England :banderas


Its like Bellichick is play madden franchise mode on rookie right now lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuckin Pats gonna win their 6th. Gilmore, Allen, Ealy, and now Cooks to go with a healthy (assuming) Gronk. Only thing left for them to do is bring back Blount.

Saints got a 1st and 3rd rounder out of the deal. Not bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corey said:


> Fuckin Pats gonna win their 6th. Gilmore, Allen, Ealy, and now Cooks to go with a healthy (assuming) Gronk. Only thing left for them to do is bring back Blount.
> 
> Saints got a 1st and 3rd rounder out of the deal. Not bad.


They just need to resign Hightower and Butler and they are set.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

You can never assume a healthy Gronk. He gets injured every single year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Impeccable Sin said:


> You can never assume a healthy Gronk. He gets injured every single year.


They should just keep him out until the end of the year. Rather have him for the last 4 or 5 games and playoffs than the first 4 or 5 games.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Impeccable Sin said:


> You can never assume a healthy Gronk. He gets injured every single year.


Yet they still end up hoisting the Lombardi without him. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> They just need to resign Hightower and *Butler* and they are set.


They're in a great spot when it comes to Butler. He's restricted so since they assigned him the 1st round tender they only have to pay him a little less than $4 million this year (which is still a HUGE pay raise) if they can't get a long term deal done. If some other team wants to sign him to a bigger deal, they've gotta give up their 1st round pick to do so. It's pretty much a win-win for New England now that they signed Gilmore. These guys are fucking geniuses, man.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should just keep him out until the end of the year. Rather have him for the last 4 or 5 games and playoffs than the first 4 or 5 games.


4 game window is too long for him. Guaranteed injured before playoffs.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Brandin Cooks to New England :banderas


Cooks offensive production has come out in about 30% of his games....meaning he disappears especially on the road. 

His home/road splits are atrocious. He's a turf warrior, but I trust BB knows more than me.

I was glad the Titans did not budge off their offer.

Hightower deal is interesting. Most people here believe one of two scenarios....

1. The Pats have the best offer on the table and he's simply trying to get the Titans to come up.

2. The Titans have the best offer on the table and he wants the Patriots to match

The Titans GM Jon Robinson is a Patriots disciple and it is obvious, don't overpay and work on depth.

Hightower is actually from a small town (Lewisburg) about ten minutes from where I am sitting here, in Tennessee. Don't underestimate family.

As far as my boys....

Nice moves so far, Ryan was my favorite corner of the whole class and we got him for much less than the regularly overspending Jags got Bouye. We also picked up good value in Sylvester Williams tonight. Hilarious how Denver fans turned on him once he was not next to Malik. I bet he does just fine next to Casey, Orakpo, and Morgan. 

We also strengthened our special teams with at least four signings focusing on that. Our ST was our Achilles heal.

Then we picked up Cyprien, who is tailor made for LeBeau. 

If we get Hightower great, if not we keep our money and throw it to lock up Lewan.

All is good in Tennessee @Corey


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn Tennessee signed Sly Williams too? You guys might be one of the winners of free agency so far along with New England and Tampa Bay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*PANTHERS* are doing well. I am erect.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> BREAKING NOW: Martellus Bennett expected to sign with the Packers. Huge news @Hazwoper


Given how the Packers usually approach free agency I was pretty pessimistic. This is great news especially since Bennett's deal is cheaper than the one Cook was close to agreeing on.










:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> Nice moves so far, Ryan was my favorite corner of the whole class and we got him for much less than the regularly overspending Jags got Bouye. We also picked up good value in Sylvester Williams tonight. Hilarious how Denver fans turned on him once he was not next to Malik. I bet he does just fine next to Casey, Orakpo, and Morgan.


By the way, just to let you know about Logan Ryan - he absolutely sucks playing on the outside. In fact, he's atrocious. If that's how he gets used in Tennessee, he'll be exposed quickly and you'll end up hating him.

His strength is playing in the slot. He was very strong there towards the end of the season and in the playoffs.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Happy with the signing of Kelvin Beachum. Reasonable deal too, when you consider how much the bust Matt Kalil is getting from Carolina...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bengals are basically done in free agency according to Geoff Hobson. :lol 0-16 here we come, we lost most of our vets and have questionable talent to replace them. Feels like the good old days where the Bengals are mediocre again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Bengals are basically done in free agency according to Geoff Hobson. :lol 0-16 here we come, we lost most of our vets and have questionable talent to replace them. Feels like the good old days where the Bengals are mediocre again.


At least Peko is with the Broncos now. Somehow that soften the blow lol.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Sidney Jones, one of the top CB prospects in the upcoming Draft, has reportedly torn his Achilles at his Pro Day. Could have gone top 10-15, now likely to drop to at least the second round...

https://mobile.twitter.com/Paul4KOMOsports/status/840689738117869568


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Alshon Jeffrey + Chance Warmack + Torrey Smith. Might add Johnathan Hankins.

Draft all CBs and sprinkle in a OL and RB in there and we're going places!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> Happy with the signing of Kelvin Beachum. Reasonable deal too, when you consider how much the bust Matt Kalil is getting from Carolina...


Kalil must have an amazing agent. He hasn't played worth that contract for like 4 years. I don't think anybody else was offering anything even close.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Kalil must have an amazing agent. He hasn't played worth that contract for like 4 years. I don't think anybody else was offering anything even close.


Shows you how thin the market and draft prospects look for the tackle position. His contract along with Okung's were completely ridiculous. Great year to be a free agent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's honestly like the rest of the NFL isn't even trying :lol


Jeffery to the Eagles and Pryor to the Skins. wtf man

edit and Marshall to the Giants WTF

Pryor is the biggest concern. Jeffery and Marsh might be washed up.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a lot of big signings on day 3. Bucs got J.J. Wilcox on a cheap deal which could be a nice little underrated move. Loving what they've done so far. Packers got yet another tight end in Lance Kendricks. Definitely provide some nice depth behind Bennett. The Bears made some solid signing to improve the secondary with Marcus Cooper and Prince Amukamara. Chicago signing Kendall Wright to a one year deal was good as well. Hopefully White can stay healthy and be the new number one guy that way Wright can work the slot. Don't know who's gonna be throwing him the ball though. 



MrMister said:


> It's honestly like the rest of the NFL isn't even trying :lol
> 
> Jeffery to the Eagles and Pryor to the Skins. wtf man
> 
> ...


Your boys better get some corners or it might be a long year. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

MrMister said:


> It's honestly like the rest of the NFL isn't even trying :lol
> 
> 
> Jeffery to the Eagles and Pryor to the Skins. wtf man
> ...


I think the Browns were the smartest of those teams. Instead of getting a 1 year deal on all those guys, they got a nice 4 year deal for Britt(who was better than Marshall & Jeffery, & equal to Pryor last year).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Corey said:


> Not a lot of big signings on day 3. Bucs got J.J. Wilcox on a cheap deal which could be a nice little underrated move. Loving what they've done so far. Packers got yet another tight end in Lance Kendricks. Definitely provide some nice depth behind Bennett. The Bears made some solid signing to improve the secondary with Marcus Cooper and Prince Amukamara. Chicago signing Kendall Wright to a one year deal was good as well. Hopefully White can stay healthy and be the new number one guy that way Wright can work the slot. Don't know who's gonna be throwing him the ball though.
> 
> 
> Your boys better get some corners or it might be a long year. :lol


They were close to getting beat by the Patriots in the Super Bowl with no CBs. Dallas needs QB killers more than anything. We also need to shore up the offensive line. Free retired and Leary is a Bronco.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Why do i get the feeling our line will only get worse :kobe5


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lang to the Lions. Good work Packers :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> They were close to getting beat by the Patriots in the Super Bowl with no CBs. Dallas needs QB killers more than anything. We also need to shore up the offensive line. Free retired and Leary is a Bronco.


Well shit how you gonna fare minus Carr, Claiborne, Church, and Wilcox if you didn't have anything before?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Corey said:


> Well shit how you gonna fare minus Carr, Claiborne, Church, and Wilcox if you didn't have anything before?


Claiborne was hurt most of the year. There's a chance Dallas re-signs him. I don't want Carr back.

I liked Church, but yes, the secondary was bad most of the time last season. It's Dallas's biggest weakness. This weakness can be shored up by developing a pass rush. You can plug in average defenders in the secondary if you have a good pass rush. This is fundamental football.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

cgs480 said:


> Alshon Jeffrey + Chance Warmack + Torrey Smith. Might add Johnathan Hankins.
> 
> Draft all CBs and sprinkle in a OL and RB in there and we're going places!


Chance Warmack.....lol good luck with that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> By the way, just to let you know about Logan Ryan - he absolutely sucks playing on the outside. In fact, he's atrocious. If that's how he gets used in Tennessee, he'll be exposed quickly and you'll end up hating him.
> 
> His strength is playing in the slot. He was very strong there towards the end of the season and in the playoffs.


That's funny most Patriots fans I have seen were disappointed they let him walk. But considering our GM is the guy who drafted him to the Patriots in the first place I am certain he is aware of his shortcomings.

He was your 2nd leading tackler last year I think?

Trust me dude he is an upgrade over what we had last year. We released one of starting cornerbacks in week 13 last year he was so bad.....released! We chose to play a 6th round rookie over him.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> Chance Warmack.....lol good luck with that.


It's a perfect fit. The Titans were playing him on the wrong side. He played the left side in college. We have a open spot on our left side and on top of that we have his college OL coach as our OL coach now. If he can't succeed here, he can't succeed anywhere. I think he will turn into a good starter. Only 25 years old!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

cgs480 said:


> It's a perfect fit. The Titans were playing him on the wrong side. He played the left side in college. We have a open spot on our left side and on top of that we have his college OL coach as our OL coach now. If he can't succeed here, he can't succeed anywhere. I think he will turn into a good starter. Only 25 years old!


Perfect fit= a guy who was lazy and did not give the effort

Our GM is a Patriot disciple. But good luck with that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

cgs480 said:


> It's a perfect fit. The Titans were playing him on the wrong side. He played the left side in college. We have a open spot on our left side and on top of that we have his college OL coach as our OL coach now. If he can't succeed here, he can't succeed anywhere. I think he will turn into a good starter. Only 25 years old!


Drink the Kool Aid, I hope it works out for you. Fact is we spent a first rounder on him and he blew chunks. He was lazy for us I doubt that changes for you. 

But honestly I hope the guy makes good there.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Greenlawler said:


> Drink the Kool Aid, I hope it works out for you. Fact is we spent a first rounder on him and he blew chunks. He was lazy for us I doubt that changes for you.
> 
> But honestly I hope the guy makes good there.


Sounds like the other guy you guys gave us...DGB lol.

Reports came out after the season that he was more interested in the night life in Philly than the playbook. I'm hoping an entire offseason with the team helps him but I doubt it with that guy. Chance probably has a better shot at reviving his career than that guy.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

cgs480 said:


> Sounds like the other guy you guys gave us...DGB lol.
> 
> Reports came out after the season that he was more interested in the night life in Philly than the playbook. I'm hoping an entire offseason with the team helps him but I doubt it with that guy. Chance probably has a better shot at reviving his career than that guy.


Haha.... You maybe right. DGB was a waste. But honestly Chance maybe an equal bust. Hope for your sake I am wrong. Chance had some really good games down here, but his downside is that he was so horribly inconsistent. If the Titans brass thought he was worth anything he would have been back. 

He actually decided to sit out this year rather than try to play through an injury that the Titans medical staff thought was minor and the Titans medical staff is considered one of the best in the league.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nick Foles returning to Philly as a backup. Ravens expected to sign Morris Claiborne. I know Claiborne has had a problem staying healthy, but I really liked what I saw from him last year when he was on the field. Hope it works out for him in B-More.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The NFC is going to be such a mess next year. 

Seattle still needs to drastically improve their OL and possibly CB2.

Atlanta will be distraught after that meltdown and will very likely take a step or two back.

GB should be pretty good offensively with the addition to Bennett, but they still need a running game and a defense.

The Cowboys never win anything important anymore.

AFC should win the SB for the 4th consecutive year. And that AFC team will be NE.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tampa Bay will be my team to watch next year. Jackson and Evans could legit end up being the most dangerous WR duo in the league. Assuming Martin gets back to full health, that offense could be dangerous. We already know about their defense too. That d-line should be fantastic and the division is certainly winnable.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Cleveland or Jets need to sign Cutler.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

cablegeddon said:


> Cleveland or *Jets need to sign Cutler*.


Yes please!

Let the hilarity ensue.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sehawks signed Eddie Lacy to a 1 year deal worth $5.5 million. Good money for a 1 year deal. I don't particularly think they needed a RB after what Rawls has shown in stretches and the outbreak from Prosise, but he fits the pounding mold so we'll see how it goes. Definitely have some great depth now.

Now that the first domino has fallen, I think Oakland should sign Peterson. If he's still looking to be a starter, they're his best shot at a title imo unless Green Bay is an option. New England should just retain Blount. Don't fix what isn't broken ya know? Send Charles to Philly and who knows what to do with Murray.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Corey said:


> Sehawks signed Eddie Lacy to a 1 year deal worth $5.5 million. Good money for a 1 year deal. I don't particularly think they needed a RB after what Rawls has shown in stretches and the outbreak from Prosise, but he fits the pounding mold so we'll see how it goes. Definitely have some great depth now.
> 
> Now that the first domino has fallen, I think Oakland should sign Peterson. If he's still looking to be a starter, they're his best shot at a title imo unless Green Bay is an option. New England should just retain Blount. Don't fix what isn't broken ya know? Send Charles to Philly and who knows what to do with Murray.


As a Seahawks fan I do like having two running running backs espically considering both can be injury prone. When Lacy is healthy he is great talent to have

Seattle still needs to fix that line because boy oh boy does it suck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I still think Dallas is the best place for Peterson to go to. Him and Elliott as a 1-2 punch behind that terrific o-line would be extremely tough on run defenses.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Packers signed an old friend to get some secondary help in Davon House. 1 year, $3.5 million. Chiefs get Bennie Logan on 1 year deal (for a good chunk of money) to help replace Poe. Raiders signing Cordarrelle Patterson. Cardinals reportedly getting Jarvis Jones. Patriots just signed former Bengal RB Rex Burkhead. He'll fit right in there if he gets any playing time. Rams signed former Bronco safety Kayvon Webster. Saints get a pass rusher in Alex Okafor.



Chrome said:


> I still think Dallas is the best place for Peterson to go to. Him and Elliott as a 1-2 punch behind that terrific o-line would be extremely tough on run defenses.


Oh yeah I definitely agree. I don't think Dallas has the money though and idk if he wants to play behind someone or not.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Seattle has to be out of their fucking mind to pay $ 5.5 million to Lacy when they already have Rawls. Lacy is injury prone and even if he weren't they still don't need him. Eddie Lacy should have had two teams on his radar. Baltimore and New York. Both are teams who are in need of depth at RB. 

Cutler going to the Browns sounds great on paper, but he is a cancer to any team. He isn't a great leader. The Browns need a leader. Then again he is 3-0 vs The Steelers his career. The Jets sound like a better team only because they had Fitzpatrick there, but that's not an argument to be made. Cutler might be better off in San Francisco with Kyle Shannahan.

Adrian Peterson should be looking at teams who are a player away from being in the Super Bowl. Only two teams come to mind and they're both in the NFC. First, The New York Giants. Can Manning, Beckham, Marshall, and Peterson win a SB. Seems like Eli Manning is the only person capable of beating Brady in the big game, twice in fact. Next, The Packers make the most sense because he was typically facing them twice a year. However, being on the other team could motivate him. I say Giants all the way.

This is the year for teams looking for QB's to develop find them. I am under the belief that the teams in the top 10 don't really need a QB just now. The QB's coming into this draft need two years at most, or at least need teams good enough to develop them. Teams like the Browns, Jaguars, Jets, Chargers, Niners, and Bears aren't good enough to take on a rookie QB. This class won't host a Manning, or Brady in terms of raw talent. These are QB's who should land on teams that won't need them to start right away.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Jamaal Charles still has it

I think teams are simply over looking this man. He'll be healthy once the 2017-18 NFL season starts. He doesn't need to show much in preseason. With all this talk about who won free agency and there are still talents like this man out there, baffles me as I type this out. Charles still has it and I don't care about his injury from last season. Reid allowed him to come back far too early. Andy put years back on those legs by pulling Charles out for pretty much the rest of the season. People watched the Chiefs win without Charles, but that doesn't take away what a healthy Charles can do for any team in the NFL today.

This brings me to the Indianapolis Colts. I am having trouble figuring out why this team hasn't brought Jamaal Charles. This teams hasn't had a quality RB since the Edge James years. Remember him Colts fans? What happened. They traded for busts RB from Cleveland, can't even remember that kids name, Trent Richardson. Joseph Addai was okay, but not a franchise RB. Jamaal Charles would be a compliment to Andrew Luck and a great passing option out of the backfield. Charles and the Colts should be a perfect match.

Watson & Trubisky

I think these four men are the best QB's in the draft right now. I see Watson, or Trubisky going first at their position, but it's still a toss up. I think Watson goes first and I almost certain he goes to LA and joins the Chargers. Rivers is nearing the end of his career and deserves to be on a team that actually has a chance to win it all. The Chargers are in a rebuilding stage. Rivers could land elsewhere at the age of 36 next season. Perhaps Buffalo, Minnesota, LA Rams, or even retirement. He would finish in the top 10 all time passing touchdowns. Watson would fit well in the AFC one year behind a legend like Rivers.

Trubisky will most certainly not get past the Cardinals. Palmer isn't getting any younger either. Trubisky has a lot of skills sets that Andrew Luck had coming out of college. Arians worked very well with Luck while he was with the Colts as acting HC. Arians needs his own franchise QB, it's something every HC is looking for when building their team around them. Trubisky is a starter this year on a team better than what their draft spot suggest. The Cardinals are a playoff team. Trubisky will be walking on a team with future HOF stars.*

_*Titans have 5th pick and 18th pick*_*

This is a franchise on the verge of making a huge turn around. Mariota might be able to win this division and force Luck to go Wild Card. The defense is getting better and the offense looks promising. With the 5th overall pick this team has to be thinking offense. You might think this is a reach, but WR Corey Davis of Western Michigan would be the pick here. He won't get out of the top 10. You won't get him at 18th. Mariota needs a freak at WR and Davis is just that. 

The second pick of the first round has to be best player available, but also position need. I would take a CB here and Marlon Humphrey will be there. He played at Alabama and I think Tennessee would be a perfect fit. You can't pass up on a player like this. He may not even be there, but I think the best CB available should be the direction this team is going. They need a shutdown player at this position. He had a solid combine and he ran a low 4.4, 40 yd dash. His footwork looks above average and his size with speed is rare. Safe pick.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gonna play a game where I come up with a team that should sign some of the top free agents that are left cause I'm bored:

*Dont'a Hightower -> Steelers*

Hightower is about to visit Pittsburgh in the next day or two so this very well may happen, but it all makes sense. They were apparently extremely close to drafting him until they took David DeCastro instead and they've got a big whole to fill with the departure of Timmons and Jarvis Jones. Assuming they don't completely break the bank, they've got enough cap space to do it and still sign all their draft picks. If I'm Hightower I'm going here and trying to stay with New England. I'd stay as far away as possible from the Jets unless a big payday is all he's looking for.

*Adrian Peterson -> Raiders*

I already commented on this but if he still wants to be the number one guy on a team and also wants one last payday, Oakland has the void and the money to do so behind that excellent o-line. The Giants and Cowboys are too strapped for cash to make a run at him. You'd have to think he'd want money similar to Lacy or even higher. Idk if he would do it but the Packers should be on his mind too if he's looking to win a title.

*Dontari Poe/Johnathan Hankins -> Colts*

Surprised that both these guys don't have a bigger market because of how young they are, but it looks like the Colts and Falcons have both expressed interest in Poe at least. Either one would work since Indy needs to improve various levels of their defense and could probably stand to cut Arthur Jones since he's been a huge bust. Atlanta needs to look to replace longtime Falcon Jonathan Babineaux and could pair one of these guys with Grady Jarrett, who had a breakout game in the Super Bowl.

*T.J. McDonald -> Lions*

I've heard literally no news on McDonald but I chose the Lions since they lost Rafael Bush. Tavon Wilson played well for them last year but idk how much of a long term answer he is. Another option could be Indy or basically any other team with a ton of money that could use an upgrade (Cleveland, San Fran, etc.)


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Gonna play a game where I come up with a team that should sign some of the top free agents that are left cause I'm bored:
> 
> *Dont'a Hightower -> Steelers*
> 
> ...


The Jets got Hightower's attention with the cupcakes. If we offer him a lemon meringue pie as well, it's a done deal... ?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> *Dont'a Hightower -> Steelers*
> 
> Hightower is about to visit Pittsburgh in the next day or two so this very well may happen, but it all makes sense. They were apparently extremely close to drafting him until they took David DeCastro instead and they've got a big whole to fill with the departure of Timmons and Jarvis Jones. Assuming they don't completely break the bank, they've got enough cap space to do it and still sign all their draft picks. If I'm Hightower I'm going here and trying to stay with New England. I'd stay as far away as possible from the Jets unless a big payday is all he's looking for.



Oops.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842065990888374273


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842065990888374273


An even better option. Get paid and stay with the best team in the league.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks like Peterson's days in Minnesota are officially over. Vikes just signed Latavius Murray.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Some good signings today.

- Jets are expected to sign Morris Claiborne so I guess those reports about him going to Baltimore were false. 

- Instead, the Ravens signed Brandon Carr to a 4 year deal. Some of these signings from Baltimore have me scratching my head. You're gonna sign a corner who's gonna be 31 when the season starts to a 4 year deal...? We'll see what the money looks like when that comes out.

- Rams signed Connor Barwin to a 1 year deal that could be worth up to $6.5 million.

- Falcons signed Dontari Poe to a 1 year, $8 million deal. Good move.

- Raiders signed Jared Cook to a 2 year, $12 million deal. I love this one. Go get AP and this offense is set.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> - Jets are expected to sign Morris Claiborne so I guess those reports about him going to Baltimore were false.


*Not surprised here. The Jets love their Cornerback position. They need it since Brady is still passing the football in the AFC East. Honestly, I am shocked they haven't gunned for Jay Cutler, or even Tony Romo. None of the rookie QB's in this year's draft are worth this high of their pick.*



Corey said:


> - Instead, the Ravens signed Brandon Carr to a 4 year deal. Some of these signings from Baltimore have me scratching my head. You're gonna sign a corner who's gonna be 31 when the season starts to a 4 year deal...? We'll see what the money looks like when that comes out.


*This is actually a good move. Brandon Carr plays very well vs Roethlisberger. I think Ozzie made a good move here. Damn him!*



Corey said:


> - Rams signed Connor Barwin to a 1 year deal that could be worth up to $6.5 million.


*This is what I don't understand about my Steelers GM. Kevin Colbert is awesome. Why bring in Hightower when you could have had Barwin at outside linebacker for the next 3 years instead of James Harrison? After seeing this deal it's painstakingly clear that The Steelers really could have afforded Connor Barwin. It would have been a splash move in FA.*



Corey said:


> - Falcons signed Dontari Poe to a 1 year, $8 million deal. Good move.


*I can see that he just went with a quick pay check, but this would have been a solid addition to the Tennessee Titans. They have the money and so desperately need a run stopping nose tackle. *



Corey said:


> - Raiders signed Jared Cook to a 2 year, $12 million deal. I love this one. Go get AP and this offense is set.


*Smart move. Carr will do well with a weapon like Cook. He'll be a huge end zone threat. I have to say that The Raiders should be doing all they can to build around Derek Carr. If there is cash left, this team needs to spend it on Jamaal Charles, or AP.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NFL finally cutting back on commercials it seems:

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/get-ready-for-fewer-commercial-breaks-and-better-flow-during-nfl-games-200212543.html


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Should a team consider Romo and Peterson?

There is only one team in my opinion that should and it's the 49ers, but I don't think Romo would be okay with that until he hears Adrian Peterson, or perhaps a Jamaal Charles are in the backfield. I'll just stick my Peterson and Romo theory. Yes, both are older, but the Niners are in a bad way right now. No, the NFC West is not up for grabs. It's really down to one team, Seattle, and maybe Arizona. 

Romo and Peterson could easily make this a competitive team in 2017 even if it's only for two years. Romo is a leader and I think he would work well under Shannahan. They may not have too much at WR, but Garcon, and Goodwin should be okay with Romo at QB. They just have to keep him upright. That's where Adrian Peterson comes in. Peterson can still be an every down RB this year, I don't think people realize this. He is a phenomenal athlete. Minnesota was moving on without him. The Niners have recently been a run oriented team and that works out for Peterson. Even if Peterson isn't on every down. He is a threat in the red zone. 

I think it would make sense for the Niners to trade down in the draft, but not too far down. This way they can still grab a WR in the 1st round, perhaps Corey Davis from Western Michigan. They will be in a position as always to trade back into the 1st round and they should. At this point it would make sense for the Niners to bring in one of the top TE's in this draft. Give Romo these two young rookies to throw the ball to. Niners can then run with a well built Kyle Shannahan offense. Give him two years to find a QB of the future. Let Peterson take majority of carries with Hyde splitting 30/70 with Peterson.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Umm... Niners OL sucks donkey balls worse than Minnesota's, money can't overcome getting hit in the backfield 200 times a year. They would say fuck that.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Where is the best place for Jamaal Charles?*

*The Indianapolis Colts and don't get me wrong the Detroit Lions were almost that team, but here is why I went with the Colts. Andrew Luck is young and hungry with a real means to win this crazy AFC South. Luck needs a quality RB to take this offense to the next level. Charles gets 9 games a year indoor with his away game at Houston. I like the sound of 9 games for Charles indoor because it's less wear and tare. The AFC South run defenses have been rather nice to opposing RB's. It's a match made in football heaven. Charles needs some "Luck". *


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> Umm... Niners OL sucks donkey balls worse than Minnesota's, money can't overcome getting hit in the backfield 200 times a year. They would say fuck that.


*That changes with coaching. I can cite Munchak going to Pittsburgh and even to a certain extent Haley's offense. All of this has led to Ben getting sacked less. The Steelers offensive line was considered among of the poorer lines in football. That all changed with coaching. The same talent. Some stars from our same "poor" line got big money from other teams in FA. Kyle Shannahan is an offensive mind, one of the best and the Niners are in a good position. Harbaugh left and the defense crumbled. It's all coaching.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If the Bengals weren't dirt poor, I'd love to have Peterson. But our O-Line is shit too, so it's whatever. And now Andre Smith is back, which means it's even worse.

They finally cut Maualuga though. Surprised the hell out of me. All the trash is being taken out. Rebuilding. Yay.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think Peterson ends up in Seattle :deandre

Those cocksuckers take all of our sloppy seconds.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> I think Peterson ends up in Seattle :deandre
> 
> Those cocksuckers take all of our sloppy seconds.


Eddy Lacy is in Seattle. I guess they could sign AD too, but that doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lacy is gonna smoke and push 400 pounds after all of those munchies, guess they found some OL help in Lacy :draper2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

San Francisco has no business even considering Romo or Peterson and I can't imagine even one of them would consider it either. They should be going the other direction in terms of age. Draft a QB and sit him behind Hoyer in year one. Seems like a simple scenario.

Redskins signed Brian Quick a couple days ago. If we don't get better in the red zone then something is wrong. Good luck trying to cover Quick, Reed, Davis, Pryor, and Doctson. BIG

The Colts smartly cut Arthur Jones to open up more cap space. I'm really surprised that Johnathan Hankins and T.J. McDonald are still unsigned, especially with their age. Zach Brown too. His career numbers are fantastic. Use some more of that money, Indy.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> San Francisco has no business even considering Romo or Peterson and I can't imagine even one of them would consider it either. They should be going the other direction in terms of age. Draft a QB and sit him behind Hoyer in year one. Seems like a simple scenario.


*Totally disagree. I love football debates. You make so many great points all throughout this thread. Kudos to you. I just disagree that the Niners aren't ready to win right now. All teams are in the business to win and Romo with Peterson gives them their best chance. Of course they should be going in the opposite direction in terms of age, but who is there to go with? Hoyer is a great back up, but he isn't going to take this team to the playoffs. People don't want to come into this Niners season with the expectations being last place, or 3rd with a losing record. Fans want post season and this is a franchise familiar with success.

If they make the post season then this team gets back into contender discussion. Think Denver Broncos and Manning, except Romo is no Manning, but the comparison made nonetheless. Peterson is no normal man, or football player. I think his value is vastly underrated and I never in my years thought I would say that. Yes, we've seen other RB's in the past slow down. Not to say that he won't slow down, but he has two good years left and maybe three. He is a different breed of Running Back. We knew this when he was first drafted by Minnesota a decade ago. We knew he'd be capable of playing at a high level and he did. Well, he is at the age that most RB's fall apart, he can still go.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *Totally disagree. I love football debates. You make so many great points all throughout this thread. Kudos to you. I just disagree that the Niners aren't ready to win right now. All teams are in the business to win and Romo with Peterson gives them their best chance. Of course they should be going in the opposite direction in terms of age, but who is there to go with? Hoyer is a great back up, but he isn't going to take this team to the playoffs. People don't want to come into this Niners season with the expectations being last place, or 3rd with a losing record. Fans want post season and this is a franchise familiar with success.
> 
> If they make the post season then this team gets back into contender discussion. Think Denver Broncos and Manning, except Romo is no Manning, but the comparison made nonetheless. Peterson is no normal man, or football player. I think his value is vastly underrated and I never in my years thought I would say that. Yes, we've seen other RB's in the past slow down. Not to say that he won't slow down, but he has two good years left and maybe three. He is a different breed of Running Back. We knew this when he was first drafted by Minnesota a decade ago. We knew he'd be capable of playing at a high level and he did. Well, he is at the age that most RB's fall apart, he can still go.*


Sure every team wants to go and compete for a championship but how you can you really say that San Fran roster is anywhere close? They're in rebuild mode and I don't see how adding Peterson and Romo would make any sense. Just wasting a bunch of cap imo. Romo would get hunted down by Avril, Donald, and Chandler Jones and get hurt again. That defense isn't totally awful but isn't good enough right now either.

If we're talking teams that really are ready to win right now and have proven that, then we're talking Oakland, Denver, Houston, or Green Bay. All possible landing spots for either Romo or Peterson that would make sense on both fronts. 

I can't imagine 49ers fans are expecting a huge season next year but Hoyer can help you compete. He showed that with Chicago and Houston but no one thinks he'll win you a championship. Draft a young QB, sit him behind Hoyer, and let it play out. 

Fuck what am I talking about, San Francisco is gonna have Kirk Cousins behind center next year. :lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Sure every team wants to go and compete for a championship but how you can you really say that San Fran roster is anywhere close? They're in rebuild mode and I don't see how adding Peterson and Romo would make any sense. Just wasting a bunch of cap imo. Romo would get hunted down by Avril, Donald, and Chandler Jones and get hurt again. That defense isn't totally awful but isn't good enough right now either.


*Romo gives you a better chance to win. Whether he gets hurt, or not is a whole different conversation. Romo on the field is a game changer. Plain and simple. It makes zero sense for me to argue what could be if he gets hurt. That's not a point that is relevant to the facts of his play on the field. The Niners haven't had a QB of his caliber in a very long time. Steve Young long. Hoyer is a great back up and if you don't think fans realize this you're not being practical. 

The Niners wouldn't be locking up long term money for Romo and Peterson. We're talking two year contracts tops. That's not long term and I am certain there will be demands to cut at will in one year of the two year contract based on performance, or not. The Niners can still rebuild their team while signing Romo and Peterson with two year contracts. Two years is enough time to keep on rebuilding the franchise. Romo and Peterson give you a chance to win now and rebuild. Giving the stars of the future a winning mentality.*



Corey said:


> If we're talking teams that really are ready to win right now and have proven that, then we're talking Oakland, Denver, Houston, or Green Bay. All possible landing spots for either Romo or Peterson that would make sense on both fronts.


*None of those teams have shown real interests at this point. We still have a draft to come around to and it's most certainly possible that Romo could be dealt to Houston, or Denver come draft day, day 2. I think Dallas are asking for a 2nd round pick. I don't know that other GM's think Romo is worth that high of a pick. I would take him in a heart beat, but I am not a GM of any NFL team. Peterson would have landed on those teams by now. He isn't asking top dollar again. Peterson sitting this long in FA tells me teams are worried he isn't himself. Are they right?*



Corey said:


> I can't imagine 49ers fans are expecting a huge season next year but Hoyer can help you compete. He showed that with Chicago and Houston but no one thinks he'll win you a championship. Draft a young QB, sit him behind Hoyer, and let it play out.


*Of course not. They signed Hoyer over keeping Kaepernick. Which I totally get why Colin had to go. Signing was a must do after realizing Kaepernick was on his way out. None of the QB's coming in this draft will take the Niners where they want to be. The talent at QB would be better off on team's who will need QB's in two years, good teams, Chiefs, Broncos, Arizona, Giants, Steelers, etc. 

If you take a top pick QB and then sit him behind Hoyer, that tells me the confidence is low. You want someone to come in and start right away. There is no Andrew Luck type in this draft. What I mean is this. No rookie QB can come in this year and turn any really bad team around in the same season. RG3 did it and Luck also did the same. It's a totally different talent pool this year at QB.

Taking Romo and a healthy Romo makes sense. Trading down in the draft unless you think there is someone that is not a QB which you can build your franchise around. I don't know what their GM and staff are thinking. However, I would trade down and somehow manage to get more picks in the process. This is the path of teams who are rebuilding via the draft. They pick 2nd overall there is potential to pick a game changer and I wouldn't be surprised if they kept the pick and went with the best player available, and that will certainly be defense.*



Corey said:


> Fuck what am I talking about, San Francisco is gonna have Kirk Cousins behind center next year. :lol


*Cousins playing with Shannahan makes sense. However, it won't happen if The Redskins ink a long term deal with Kirk during this NFL season. Snyder has money and I think he doesn't want to spend money on a one hit wonder with Cousins. Another year of this type of play for Snyder will make him happy and buy out Kirk Cousins during the 2017 season. *


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Who should sign Colin Kaepernick?* 

*I guess if you were a GM of one of the 32 teams would you sign Kaepernick? There is only one team in my humble opinion and only one Head Coach that I think is capable of bringing the best out of Kaepernick. They're a team he is very familiar with. That is the Arizona Cardinals. The head coach being Bruce Arians. Lets not act like Kaepernick was playing terrible football last season. He started 11 games, 16 touchdowns passed, and 4 interceptions. He was the rare bright spot on the team. He was on the verge to having his best season as a passer in this league. That was on one of the most awful teams in football! Not only that, but he loses Harbaugh and has him replaced with Chip fucking Kelly who is already gone.

Personally, I don't give a shit about his politics and especially if I am an NFL team owner. Fans love when their favorite teams are winning. They're more likely to buy tickets rather than not show and blame it on one guy kneeling, or politics. Now, I think I would make it clear to Colin that it's football and not politics. Only for his team that he not make the political statements during the game. As it does provide a distraction. I think that's fair to ask of Colin. Again, he needs to focus on football and leave his politics at home. Don't we all know this at work? Those topics are always heavy distractions.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Looking like the Raiders may officially move to Vegas today. No issue with that one. Vegas > that shit hole Oakland.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll miss laughing at Oakland playing on that baseball dirt, which was the only entertaining quality about them. What a dump of a franchise lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Poor Raiders fans, the Raiders finally become competitive and now they're moving. I wonder if Lynch comes out of retirement now?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

By the way, apparently they won't be moving until 2019. They're going to continue playing in Oakland until then. So if Marshawn wants to play in his hometown, he still has a couple of years left to do so.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

The Raiders are a national brand and Vegas has always been Raider town. Hell the Raiders will own LA with this move. LA is only a 4 hour drive from Vegas. The timing of this move is perfect when theyre on the verge of being a SB contender.

Can't blame the city of Oakland for not willing to put up tax payer money to help build a new stadium, It just wasn't viable. The only way the Raiders were staying in Oakland is if Mark Davis sold the team or brought in investors to acquire minority ownership of the team.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847102221296709632
I know for those of you who aren't Browns fans don't understand the annoyance with some of our reporters, but seriously. This was the common sense to me. However, one of our annoying Reporters MKC, reported that the Browns were going to trade or release him if he's reinstated. Except it was all based on pure speculation & a quote taken completely out of context from last season.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

blackholeson said:


> *Who should sign Colin Kaepernick?*
> 
> *I guess if you were a GM of one of the 32 teams would you sign Kaepernick? There is only one team in my humble opinion and only one Head Coach that I think is capable of bringing the best out of Kaepernick. They're a team he is very familiar with. That is the Arizona Cardinals. The head coach being Bruce Arians. Lets not act like Kaepernick was playing terrible football last season. He started 11 games, 16 touchdowns passed, and 4 interceptions. He was the rare bright spot on the team. He was on the verge to having his best season as a passer in this league. That was on one of the most awful teams in football! Not only that, but he loses Harbaugh and has him replaced with Chip fucking Kelly who is already gone.
> 
> Personally, I don't give a shit about his politics and especially if I am an NFL team owner. Fans love when their favorite teams are winning. They're more likely to buy tickets rather than not show and blame it on one guy kneeling, or politics. Now, I think I would make it clear to Colin that it's football and not politics. Only for his team that he not make the political statements during the game. As it does provide a distraction. I think that's fair to ask of Colin. Again, he needs to focus on football and leave his politics at home. Don't we all know this at work? Those topics are always heavy distractions.*


Three reasons why he has not been signed. 

1. Owners don't agree with the protest...period. They sign the paychecks and make the final decision. 

2. The potential upside he still has left is weighed down by potential blowback from fans and sponsors. Michael Vick is an example of this when Philadelphia signed him...they felt what he could do was worth facing anger from people who think he should have been buried under the jail. 

3. He is seen as a backup at best but wanting starter money. Owners typically don't want to pay a clipboard holder $10 million.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think 3. is the main point. The PR stuff isn't really that much of an issue, if anything it brings attention and revenue that some franchises would crave. It's not comparable to Vick, who was pretty despised by everyone for what he did.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> I think 3. is the main point. The PR stuff isn't really that much of an issue, if anything it brings attention and revenue that some franchises would crave. It's not comparable to Vick, who was pretty despised by everyone for what he did.


I compare the two situations simply for this reason...the NFL is as cold-hearted as they come. If an All-Pro quarterback gets busted for soliciting a transvestite prostitute, chances are he's going to keep his job. If it's the third-string long snapper, that guy is heading right for the unemployment line. It's that simple. 

If you have a player who is a problem, there comes a time where the team has to determine if they still have the talent to overlook whatever drama they bring to the table. Vick was hated for what he did and justifiably so, but when he put the feelers out that he was hoping for a second chance in the NFL teams had to make the decision of whether or not what he still had left was worth the blowback. There were teams that didn't want to take that chance, knowing there would be fans howling about the decision and people would protest outside the stadium. The Eagles weighed everything and felt what he could do for the team was worth the risk. 

Usually, players that are on the other side of the talent line or on the decline don't get that benefit of the doubt. Before Ray Rice went Mike Tyson on his wife in that Vegas elevator, he had gone from a 1000-yard back to one who barely cracked 600 yards the season before it all went down. The Vikings were willing to keep Adrian Peterson because he is still one of the premier running backs in the league in spite of the bad publicity for taking a switch and overdoing it on his son's backside. 

Yes, Kaepernick didn't play too badly last year, but his play near the end was bad. The game against the Bears...he didn't lay just an egg, he laid an entire damn omelette complete with mushrooms, peppers, and ham on the snowy grass of Soldier Field. If he showed the progress like he showed the game prior to then when he went off, I think someone out there might be willing to overlook the shit they'd catch from fans all the way up to the Commander in Tweet. 

It's the way the NFL works. If you can show you offer something, you have a shot. IF not, you don't.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm damn sure behind this. If he can prove he can stay healthy for another entire season and play at the level he did last year, snatch him up long term.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849033918368165890


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Today will be one of the most saddest days in my football fan life. Das my QB, Tony Romo, is announcing his retirement. Have a good post NFL career Tony, thanks for the memes.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...o-retire?campaign=fb-nf-sf67810221-sf67810221


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is stuff out here saying Romo will replace the awful Phil Simms at CBS. 

Romo definitely is the goat when it comes to memes. That should put him over the top and into the Hall of Fame imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Catalanotto @CamillePunk @Nigel Farage @HighFiveGhost Hello *MrMister*

Looking at passer rating leaders from 2006 through 2014, Tony Romo is in tremendous company:

Aaron Rodgers: 106.3
Peyton Manning: 101.2
Tom Brady: 100.0
Drew Brees: 98.8
Tony Romo: 97.6
Philip Rivers: 95.9

Also as noted above the memes! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849291537758420993


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Romo holds up even when not using arbitrary years too!

He's 4th all time in passer rating just a tenth of a point below TOM BRADY.


I think I'll remember the Green Bay playoff loss in Green Bay the most. The one where Romo threw that perfect pass clutch as fuck and Dez took it the rest of the way into the end zone to score the go ahead TD.:max

That one and the epic collapse vs Detroit in the regular season. 

I'm still trying to forget the Patrick Crayton drop. To be fair Dallas wasn't winning the SB that season anyway.


Romo replacing Simms :garrett2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Romo retiring having spent his entire career as a Cowboy. :mj2 That's my quarterback.

If only he hadn't been so plagued with injuries. Would have 7 rings easily.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Trade! Ravens now own 4 of the top 78 picks in the draft.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849337877246902272


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a shame, but at least Romo didn't completely break down before our eyes the way other QBs have. Too many of them stay a few years too long and then we wonder why they do it. I think Romo will be great on the TV side, although I'd like to see him in the studio before I put him out there as an analyst.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm glad my other husband, Antonio, chose retirement over going elsewhere.

I am beyond pumped that he is retiring a Cowboy and will be on TV, instead of retiring and just going away.

A tear fell from my eye this morning upon hearing the news.


NEVER FORGET

/sad


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZTmoW-fUgs


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome back beast mode !!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

We're just 3 weeks away from the draft so I'm gonna do a 1st round mock for the hell of it. Not gonna throw in any trades and stick with the picks they have now. Any feedback is welcomed.

1. *Cleveland Browns* - Myles Garrettt (DE, Texas A&M)

_This is happening. No question._

2. *San Francisco 49ers* - Jamal Adams (SS, LSU)

_This pick could literally go to just about any position on the field. Most mocks these days have them taking Solomon Thomas and I just don't see the need considering they've taken defensive lineman in the 1st round two years straight. Adams had an incredible pro day and that basically locked him into being a top 5 pick. Put him back there next to another young safety in Eric Reid and see what happens. I'd personally be looking at Deshaun Watson here to be your QB of the future, but that's just me.


_3. *Chicago Bears *- Malik Hooker (FS, Ohio State)

_Could go a few different ways here but I believe it should be a defensive pick. Chicago signed Marcus Cooper and Prince Amukamara in free agency so corner doesn't seem to be an immediate need. I see them either going with Hooker or Solomon Thomas here and I chose Hooker, who's getting Ed Reed-like comparisons.

_4. *Jacksonville Jaguars* - Leonard Fournette (RB, LSU)

_On paper, there's really no weakness on the Jags defense considering all the money and picks they've invested in it so there's no need to take a player on defense here. Take Fournette, pound the football, and hope that Bortles can cut down on his ungodly amount of turnovers. IMO the Jags should be drafting pretty much nothing but offense in the early rounds. RB, O-line, Tight End, etc.

_5. *Tennessee Titans *- Solomon Thomas (DE, Stanford)

_The Titans need a number one receiver, but having Thomas fall in their lap is too hard to pass up in this spot. Would make their pass rush hella formidable alongside Casey & Orakpo.

_6. *New York Jets *- Mitchell Trubisky (QB, North Carolina)

_Yeah, the Jets draft another Quarterback. _:lol

7. *San Diego Chargers* - Jonathan Allen (DT, Alabama)

_The Chargers would love if one of the top safeties were left here, but they're not so they go best player available and get a stud d-lineman who only slipped this far because of an average showing at the combine and some concerns over his shoulders. Can you imagine this guy next to Joey Bosa?

_8. *Carolina Panthers *- Derek Barnett (DE, Tennessee)

_The dream scenario for Carolina would be for Fournette to drop in their laps, but I doubt that happens. They drastically need to get younger at DE and they do here with Barnett.

_9. *Cincinnati Bengals *- Marshon Lattimore (CB, Ohio State)

_This one was really tough because they definitely need help on both lines, but who's worthy of taking this high? No one, really. Pacman Jones isn't getting any younger and Dennard has been a bit of a bust, so take the best corner in this draft class.

_10. *Buffalo Bills *- Mike Williams (WR, Clemson)

_If Tennessee passes on him at 5, I believe Buffalo will have their choice of any receiver they like most in this class here. Williams is my pick and should be a huge target on the other side of Sammy Watkins. Buffalo could very well go corner here as well after losing Gilmore, but the talent is just too hard to pass up.

_11. *New Orleans Saints *- Tre'Davious White (CB, LSU)

_Sort of a best case scenario for New Orleans, who literally have a bunch of no name guys playing corner right now. Take your pick between whoever you think is the next best one in this class, whether it's White, Conley, Tabor, etc.

_12. *Cleveland Browns* - Deshaun Watson (QB, Clemson)

_Do they finally get the right guy? We'll see...

_13. *Arizona Cardinals* - Deshone Kizer (QB, Notre Dame)

_The Cardinals have a shocking amount of needs right now after all their losses in free agency and their Super Bowl window might honestly be closed. They could go a number of ways here but I say take the raw Kizer and mold him into your starter over the next year or two while Palmer winds down the rest of his career.

_14. *Philadelphia Eagles *- Gareon Conley (CB, Ohio State)

_An obvious need to fill. Could also go RB here and speaking of that...

_15. *Indianapolis Colts *- Dalvin Cook (RB, Florida State)

_Frank Gore can't play forever and this will help ease some of that pressure off of Luck.

_16. *Baltimore Ravens *- John Ross (WR, Washington)

_Steve Smith retired and Kamar Aiken went elsewhere. They could really use a pass rusher as well but luckily this draft is deep at that spot and Baltimore (per usual) has plenty of picks to find one.

_17. *Washington Redskins *- Malik McDowell (DT, Michigan State)

_Our revamp of the d-line continues here as I'll be expecting to hear either McDowell or Caleb Brantley's name called in this spot... unless they throw a curve and choose a running back which I'd be all for as well.

_18. *Tennessee Titans *- Corey Davis (WR, Western Michigan)

_Tennessee gets their new number one receiver in another one of those best case scenarios. I only see Davis dropping this far because of the conference he played in and because he wasn't able to do much testing.

_19. *Tampa Bay Buccaneers* - Jabrill Peppers (S, Michigan)

_The Bucs are in a really good spot here because they had a fantastic free agency period so I think they take a luxury pick in Peppers. No one really knows what his true position is gonna be in the league but he offers you so much versatility wherever you wanna put him. Safety? Running back? Returning punts? He'll help this team anywhere.

_20. *Denver Broncos *- Ryan Ramczyk (OT, Wisconsin)

_This is not a very strong class for offensive tackles, but the Broncos absolutely have to take one here. 

_21. *Detroit Lions *- Reuben Foster (LB, Alabama)

_A player with top 10 skills falls into Detroit's lap because of his off the field concerns from the combine. Lions could also very well go corner or pass rusher here.

_22. *Miami Dolphins *- O.J. Howard (TE, Alabama)

_I've had to come up with countless excuses as to why Howard hasn't been chosen yet and frankly I don't see him being available this late, but it's my mock draft so oh well. This guys is a fucking freak of an athlete and while the Dolphins just traded for Julius Thomas, this would be one HELL of a tight end pairing. So much value at this pick too.

_23. *New York Giants *- Garrett Boles (OT, Utah)

_I'm guessing the Giants are ready to admit that Ereck Flowers has been a failed experiment at left tackle and they find another one here.

_24. *Oakland Raiders *- Haason Reddick (LB, Temple)

_Reddick has been a red hot prospect since the draft process begun and most teams believe he'll play inside linebacker at the next level. This would be an excellent pick for Oakland, who pass on a running back because I assume Marshawn Lynch will be playing for them next year.

_25. *Houston Texans *- Patrick Mahomes II (QB, Texas Tech)

_Tony Romo retiring really put a damper on Houston's QB plans I imagine. They kinda have to take one in these first couple rounds unless they really have faith in Tom Savage. Luckily they can afford to take one here in the 1st as their defensive front 7 is loaded with All-Pros, which lessens the need for secondary help after their free agency losses. Tight end could be another possibility (as it could be for so many other teams) but the class is so deep that they can afford to wait.

_26. *Seattle Seahawks *- Cam Robinson (OT, Alabama)

_We all know Seattle needs help on the o-line. Whether they put Cam at tackle or guard, he'll help.

_27. *Kansas City Chiefs *- Marlon Humphrey (CB, Alabama) 

_IIRC the Chiefs gave up a ton of yards through the air last year. That should be addressed here as they get someone who can play alongside Marcus Peters. They could also go with a guard or an inside linebacker or even a quarterback, who knows. Tough to choose when you get to these late picks.

_28. *Dallas Cowboys *- Taco Charlton (DE, Michigan)

_Dallas needs any form of pass rush, some corners, and a tight end to replace Witten in the next couple years. Luckily for them this year's draft is deep at all of those positions. 

_29. *Green Bay Packers *- Forrest Lamp (G, Western Kentucky)

_The replacement for T.J. Lang.

_30. *Pittsburgh Steelers *- T.J. Watt (LB, Wisconsin)

_I see the Steelers either going linebacker or corner here, without a doubt. They let Lawrence Timmons walk and lost out on Donta Hightower, so linebacker looks like a need to me. Watt can play inside or out. Kevin King may be another option if they wanna go corner.

_31. *Atlanta Falcons *- Charles Harris (DE, Missouri)

_As we saw in the Super Bowl, Atlanta could use some more pass rushers. They've got a lot of young talent on defense and Harris would just add to it.

_32. *New Orleans Saints *- Christian McCaffrey (RB, Stanford)

_DISCLAIMER: There's no fucking way someone is gonna let him fall this far, but son of a bitch how much fun would it be to watch Christian in this offense? He could play in the slot to fill the void from Brandin Cooks and be a wonderful compliment to Mark Ingram. This one is way too good to be true._


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

We're not Drafting Trubisky. More chance of me climbing the Empire State Building with my pants on my head, and I don't even live in the U.S...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> We're not Drafting Trubisky. More chance of me climbing the Empire State Building with my pants on my head, and I don't even live in the U.S...


But did you have to quote the whole post to say that? :lol

Tons of options if they don't want a QB. Howard, Williams, Lattimore, etc.
Save​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Corey's Mock Draft - 2nd Round

*33. *Cleveland Browns *- David Njoku (TE, Miami)

_Njoku will probably go in the 1st round but if he somehow manages to fall out, Cleveland will definitely be scooping him up or listening to several trade offers for him. Super athletic tight end that will make any QB's job much easier._​
34. *San Francisco 49ers *- Adoree' Jackson (CB, USC)

_San Fran goes back-to-back secondary picks with Tramaine Brock in his last year under contract. Jackson should give you a spark in the return game as well.

_35. *Jacksonville Jaguars *- Dion Dawkins (OT, Temple)

_The Jags could stand to get some help on the o-line, which should aide both Bortles and Fournette.

_36. *Chicago Bears *- Jourdan Lewis (CB, Michigan)

_I have no idea what to do here but I know that Tracy Porter isn't good so here's his eventual replacement.

_37. *Los Angeles Rams *- Obi Melifonwu (S, Connecticut)

_Rams are on the board for the first time. They addressed the o-line in the offseason but have lost quite a bit in the secondary the past two years. Melifonwu is a HUGE safety who has the look of Kam Chancellor. They could also go wide receiver here since they're paper thin at the position.

_38. *Los Angeles Chargers *- Budda Baker (S, Washington)

_I could see the Chargers taking Davis Webb here as the heir apparent to Rivers but I'll go with a safety to replace the aging Dwight Lowery and fill the loss of Eric Weddle.

_39. *New York Jets *- Evan Engram (TE, Ole Miss)

_The Jets need a tight end among other things and Engram is getting Jordan Reed-like comparisons.

_40. *Carolina Panthers *- Curtis Samuel (WR/RB, Ohio State)

_This would be a nice pick for Carolina, who lost their deep play guys in Philly Brown and Ted Ginn. Samuel could even take some of the load off of Jonathan Stewart in the run game. Alvin Kamara could also be a very possible option here.

_41. *Cincinnati Bengals *- Dan Feeney (G, Indiana)

_The replacement for Zeitler.

_42. *New Orleans Saints *- Demarcus Walker (DE, Florida State)

_You can make an argument for countless defensive ends at this spot in the draft, but I chose Walker who had 16 sacks last year. This would be a monster addition to the already good looking d-line of Cam Jordan, Nick Fairley, and Sheldon Rankins.

_43. *Philadelphia Eagles *- Alvin Kamara (RB, Tennessee)

_Philly needs to find some kind of long term answer at running back seeing as Sproles isn't getting any younger and Mathews can't stay healthy.

_44. *Buffalo Bills *- Kevin King (CB, Washington)

_This an easy one as the big bodied King falls to them when they need to replace Stephon Gilmore.

_45. *Arizona Cardinals *- Cooper Kupp (WR, Eastern Washington)

_I love this pick so much that I can't pass up on it. Everyone is saying Kupp is the best route runner in this class and he'd learn a hell of a lot playing alongside Larry Fitzgerald. The Cards could go several other directions here too, whether it be corner, o-line, d-line, etc.

_46. *Indianapolis Colts *- Teez Tabor (CB, Florida)

_Tabor fell this far because of his weak showings during the combine, but he no doubt has first round talent on the field. Might be a nice little steal for Indy here, who could very well go with a pass rusher or another o-lineman to protect Luck.

_47. *Baltimore Ravens *- Carl Lawson (DE/OLB, Auburn)

_I don't know how much longer Terrell Suggs is gonna be playing, but that's a damn good player to learn from.

_48. *Minnesota Vikings *- Taylor Moton (OT, Western Michigan)

_The Vikings are up for the first time and they could desperately use some help on the offensive line. Moton comes in pro ready.

_49. *Washington Redskins *- Zach Cunningham (ILB, Vanderbilt) 

_I thought about a running back here but with Brown, Foster, and Compton all basically on 1 year deals, ILB is a long term need for sure.

_50. *Tampa Bay Buccaneers *- Antonio Garcia (OT, Troy)

_More protection for the franchise QB.

_51. *Denver Broncos *- Caleb Brantley (DT, Florida)

_Denver was god awful against the run last year. This should help.

_52. *Cleveland Browns *- Fabian Moreau (CB, UCLA)

_Moreau was a stud at the combine and he could be a big part of this defensive reboot in Cleveland once he gets healthy.

_53. *Detroit Lions *- Takkarist McKinley (DE/OLB, UCLA)

_Lions get a nice pass rusher here.

_54. *Miami Dolphins *- Tim Williams (OLB, Alabama)

_The Dolphins defensive front 7 has quite a few guys over the age of 30. They could stand to get a little younger.

_55. *New York Giants *- Jarrad Davis (ILB, Florida)

_The linebacker position is about the only weakness on the Giants defense. They fill that need here, but could also go running back, tight end, or d-tackle.

_56. *Oakland Raiders *- Montravius Adams (DT, Auburn)

57. *Houston Texans *- Desmond King (CB, Iowa)

58. *Seattle Seahawks *- Cordrea Tankersley (CB, Clemson)

_One of the knocks on Tankersley was that he played too physical in college and may need to tone that down to avoid penalties. Seattle would gladly welcome that physicality I'd imagine._ 

59. *Kansas City Chiefs *- Jordan Willis (DE/OLB, Kansas State)

_Some of those defenders are getting older up front and Dontari Poe is gone.

_60. *Dallas Cowboys *- Quincy Wilson (CB, Florida)

61. *Green Bay Packers *- Chris Wormley (DT/DE, Michigan)

62. *Pittsburgh Steelers *- Davis Webb (QB, Cal)

_With Roethlisberger apparently "mulling" retirement, Pitt should look at a long term guy to take the reigns and we all know Landry Jones is not that guy.

_63. *Atlanta Falcons *- Chidobe Awuzie (CB, Colorado)

64. *Carolina Panthers *- Sidney Jones (CB, Washington)

-------------------------------------

Bonus picks!

3rd Round, 65th pick: *Cleveland Browns *- Zay Jones (WR, East Carolina) or Dede Westbrook (WR, Oklahoma)

3rd Round, 69th pick: *Los Angeles Rams *- JuJu Smith-Schuster (WR, USC)

3rd Round, 72nd pick: *New England Patriots *- D'Onta Foreman (RB, Texas)

_The Pats don't even pick til we get to number 72 and I still fail to see any real weakness on their team. Maybe they take a big bodied RB for the goal line carries if they don't re-sign Blount? That or a corner to replace Logan Ryan and insurance in case they can't retain Butler?_


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Like your second round pick for the Jets a lot more than the first! Mind you, I think Maccagnan would be lynched if he didn't use an early pick on our woeful secondary...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> Like your second round pick for the Jets a lot more than the first! Mind you, I think Maccagnan would be lynched if he didn't use an early pick on our woeful secondary...


If you guys don't take a QB with the 6th pick, I'm about 95% certain you'll take one of the big three from the secondary (Hooker, Adams, Lattimore). 

Who are you looking for next year if they don't take one though? Petty or Hackenburg?
Save​


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> If you guys don't take a QB with the 6th pick, I'm about 95% certain you'll take one of the big three from the secondary (Hooker, Adams, Lattimore).
> 
> Who are you looking for next year if they don't take one though? Petty or Hackenburg?
> Save​


Basically, we're going to suck in 2017 regardless of who the QB is. Just too many holes in the roster, meaning we're in full rebuild mode. I'd give Hackenberg a shot tbh, just to see what he can do, then use our 2018 first rounder on one of what looks like a very strong QB class. With any luck, we'll stink enough to have a shot at Sam Darnold...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Version 2 of my first round mock. Saving write-up's for my final effort...

1. Cleveland-Myles Garrett OLB
2. San Francisco-Solomon Thomas DE/OLB
3. Chicago-Jamal Adams S
4. Jacksonville-Leonard Fournette RB
5. Tennessee-Marshon Lattimore CB
6. N.Y Jets-Malik Hooker S
7. L.A Chargers-Jonathan Allen DT
8. Carolina-Derek Barnett DE/OLB
9. Cincinnati-Reuben Foster LB
10. Buffalo-Corey Davis WR
11. New Orleans-Taco Charlton DE/OLB
12. Cleveland-Mitchell Trubisky QB
13. Arizona-Haason Reddick LB
14. Philadelphia-Gareon Conley CB
15. Indianapolis-Takkarist McKinley DE/OLB
16. Baltimore-Mike Williams WR
17. Washington-Malik McDowell DT
18. Tennessee-John Ross WR
19. Tampa Bay-O.J Howard TE
20. Denver-Ryan Ramczyk OT
21. Detroit-Jabrill Peppers S
22. Miami-Forrest Lamp G
23. N.Y Giants-Zach Cunningham LB
24. Oakland-Jarrad Davis LB
25. Houston-DeShaun Watson QB
26. Seattle-Garett Bolles OT
27. Kansas City-DeShone Kizer QB
28. Dallas-Marlon Humphrey CB
29. Green Bay-T.J Watt LB
30. Pittsburgh-Tre'Davious White CB
31. Atlanta-Cam Robinson OT
32. New Orleans-Christian McCaffrey RB


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Rankles75 Dalvin Cook falling out of the 1st? Teams would go wild.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> @Rankles75 Dalvin Cook falling out of the 1st? Teams would go wild.


Had him going to Philadelphia in my first attempt. Poor combine performance and fumbling issues could see him drop. Came very close to putting him in Tampa Bay, not sure if they're ready to give up on Martin though...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ironically enough, in my mock draft I mentioned both Tramaine Brock and Tracy Porter needing replacements.

Here we are on Monday morning and both of them are out of jobs.  Chicago & San Fran definitely gonna go secondary within their first two picks.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*For the Steelers fans out there I wanted to post my favorite team in the NFL mock draft. Here you go.

1st round Pick

Takkarist McKinley, OLB, UCLA. I think this is the move the Steelers make to compliment Bud Dupree on the opposite side. Harrison can't go every down. McKinley can do it all and I think he falls right into their laps at the end of the 1st round.
*





*2nd round pick

Bucky Hodges, TE, Virginia Tech. This is a steal here if this man is still on the board. I think there is no better Tight End in this draft class. He will fit right in with the Steelers high powered offense. If Green is healthy you end up with a great two Tight End combo. If Green is out, then you still have a ROTY candidate.
*





*3rd round pick (1st of 2)

Anthony Garcia, OT, Troy. I think this is a solid move and great pick at this point on day 2. Garcia will no doubt be a starter in the NFL. I'm not sold on Gilbert, or Villanueva as starters. Gilbert more than Villanueva, but Garcia could have one of their jobs in a year, or two. 
*





*3rd round pick, (2nd of 2)*

*Marcus Maye, FS, Florida Gator. He is the perfect Mike Mitchell replacement. Marcus Maye met with GM Kevin Colbert. I hope this is a sign of things to come. He broke his arm in 2016. I think this drops his draft stock immediately. He will go on day 2 and hopefully to my Steelers.
*





*4th round pick.

Kenny Golladay, WR, Northern Illinois. This man is flying under the radar. Ben wants more reliable targets with big play ability. Golladay played at a high level with nobody at QB. He was a former 1st team all selection. Great size, hands, and speed. Comes with no baggage.
*





*5th round pick

Shaquill Griffin, CB, Central Florida. He has great size and speed. I like what he is capable of becoming with a little more time in the NFL he could be a starter, or at best a Nickel CB. Seems like a 3rd steal in my opinion.
*





*6th round pick

Brad Kaya, QB, Miami University. This is a good move. Kaya should be around come the 6th round. I like what he has to offer in a few years. May only be best as back up QB.
*





*7th round pick

Aviante Collins, OG, TCU. He will be a starter in two years. This will be one of those picks where we'll all be asking how he dropped this far. Needs NFL strength and then he is a perennial Pro Bowler. 
*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seahawks sign former 3rd overall pick Dion Jordan. He's obviously been a bust and hasn't played football the last 2 seasons, but it could be a huge pickup for Seattle if he can turn his career around.

Jags trade DE Chris Smith to the Bengals for a 2018 conditional pick. Never heard of him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Invictus new Colts GM is making some good moves. Defense should definitely be improved.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852577255415042049


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dan Rooney
1932-2017
RIP


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lions debuting some new uniforms next year:










@Greenlawler wtf is this? I can't say I understand it. Even if they couldn't come to terms on a contract extension, why release him now? Either let him play out the last year or at least _try_ and trade him and get something in return (hello New England). Gotta think they go CB and WR in the 1st round now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852609315617873920Save​


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> @Invictus new Colts GM is making some good moves. Defense should definitely be improved.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852577255415042049


Hopefully the draft follows the trend. Not many big name signings again, which is a bit concerning, but I'm just hoping some of these FA's workout because Grigson had like a 5% good sign rate and the good players he did sign he would usually end up letting go anyways.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Marshawn Lynch returns to sign with the Raiders.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Lions debuting some new uniforms next year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they gonna get for a past his prime injury prone player who would have counted 7 million against someone's cap? 

This was done out of respect for Jason. Give him the chance to latch on before the draft. He would make a fine back up corner, but seriously he got torched last year, and that's bad considering in the Titans last 4 games he was starting opposite a 7th round rookie draft pick who graded better and he started alongside Parish Cox the first 12 games, who they cut late season.....Seriously they just cut a starter he was so bad. All that saying teams still threw at Jason even when Parish was out there.

They like Simms signed Ryan and probably will target at least two corners in the draft (not necessarily in round one).

The Titans secondary woes are there, but at #5 there is no way I want us to pick a CB when there are 15 starting corners in this draft alone. I want to pick up the single best player at 5. That could be Lattimore and that would be fine but the Titans are in a nice spot. A record setting deep corner draft class, where we can actually address other needs in the first round.

My bet is the Titans will trade down from 5 and pick up a second rounder

Then with their first pick which will be between 11-15 they will probably pick a pass rusher.
Then at 18 we will pick a receiver, whoever is left between Davis, Williams, and Ross.

2nd round corner, and in the 3rd a safety and tight end.

Then who knows?

But the best thing about being a Titans fan in 2017 is that we finally have a GM we trust


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Greenlawler said:


> What are they gonna get for a past his prime injury prone player who would have counted 7 million against someone's cap?
> 
> They like Simms signed Ryan and probably will target at least two corners in the draft (not necessarily in round one).


I feel like they probably could've gotten a mid-to-late round pick from New England (especially since that may have helped the possible loss of Butler), but who knows. Just came out of nowhere to me but you know more about the situation than I do.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> What are they gonna get for a past his prime injury prone player who would have counted 7 million against someone's cap?
> 
> This was done out of respect for Jason. Give him the chance to latch on before the draft. He would make a fine back up corner, but seriously he got torched last year, and that's bad considering in the Titans last 4 games he was starting opposite a 7th round rookie draft pick who graded better and he started alongside Parish Cox the first 12 games, who they cut late season.....Seriously they just cut a starter he was so bad. All that saying teams still threw at Jason even when Parish was out there.
> 
> ...


*Before I tell you what I think The Titans will do I want to address some thing first. This Titans team is built to win right now. They have one of the best back up QB's in the game today in Matt Cassel. This defense brought in what could be viewed as four fresh starters. There's only 11 men on the field playing defense, that's more than 1/3 brought in to help. The best thing this team could do is add weapons to it's offense. Next, they need to realize that DeMarco Murray is not the answer at RB. Trade him off for a 2nd round pick, or whatever you can get for him. Henry isn't the answer either, but he won't cost much and provides great insurance.

Marcus Mariota is going to take this team to new heights. You don't need the best defense in the NFL to win. You need the best offense to stay competitive with the best defenses and the other great offenses in the league. As long as you can score all you really need is a good defense. You have nothing at WR, or RB. I realize Murray had a solid seasons and you all think Henry is the future, but that's all last year and Henry isn't the starter now. Henry doesn't fit this offense at all. Murray maybe, but not Henry. Then again this team doesn't have a second round pick so it's possible Henry, or Murray are on their way out.

The first five picks of the Tennessee Titans should be

Round 1, 5th and 18th pick

(RB), Leonard Fournette, LSU. Say what you want, but this guy is far better than Murray and Henry. He will top whatever it is, or was the Murray did in this offense. Top of the line RB's have been making a name in the NFL these last few years, Bell, Elliot, Gurley, and plenty of others who have not gone in the 1st round. Teams are starting to realize that the RB is still highly valued, especially those who can change the course of a game. Fournette is the best RB to have come out since Bell and they're not the same type of RB. Fournette is a must pick player. Mariota and this offense will take off.

(WR) Corey Davis, Western Michigan. This should be the most obvious pick as well. This team doesn't have a true #1 WR and Davis is that guy. He can do it all. He'll slip to them here as other teams take speed at same position, or go defense. Davis is the exact target that Marcus needs on the field. I would be shocked if he is still sitting on the board and the Titans pass him bye. He reminds me of a smaller version of Terrell Owens. This kid could be a ROTY candidate come mid season. Huge ceiling for this man and I think he is the least talked about talent coming in this year.

Titans trade Derrick Henry to the Cleveland Browns 52nd overall pick and a pick the following year from Cleveland

Round 2, 52nd overall pick

(OG), Dan Feeney, Indiana Big 10. This guy is a no brainer. Lewan and Conklin are the best offensive tackle tandem in the league. Feeney is a future pro bowl player. Just look at his tape. Unreal mobility and that's exactly what you need at this position. His ground attack is ferocious and he plays very nasty. They say this about many guards, but it's actually true with Dan Feeney. He can likely play center as well. 

Round 3, 19th pick 

(CB) Ahkello Witherspoon, Colorado. Amazing speed. There is a ton of CB talent in this year's draft. He'll fall like many others this year. Although, 3rd round is still pretty high especially considering it's a valued position. He has amazing speed blessed with great size. He might not be there, but right now many boards have him going late 2nd to mid 3rd round. In 2016 he had 23 passes defended on the year tying his teammate. Starter by year two.

Round 3, 36th pick

(WR) Taywan Taylor, Western Kentucky. Excellent slot receiver and will become an immediate threat on the inside. Another solid weapon for you future pro bowl QB, Marcus Mariota. Just look at the tape on Taylor and becomes obvious why he will translate in the NFL as a productive slot WR. Amazing hands to go along with his solid route running. I think most will agree he is a future starter.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Titans are not gonna trade someone they took 45th overall last year and likely have high hopes/plans for. Henry is just as much part of the future as Mariota is with that running offense. This is the last year on Murray's contract where he has guaranteed money so they could cut him whenever they want after this season. Henry is sticking around for the long haul and played quite well when he was called on last year imo.

Best scenario for Tennessee (and one that I actually think might happen) is that Cleveland trades up from 12 to get Trubisky if they really like him as much as these reports are saying. Browns might even go up to 2 with San Fran because they have the firepower to do it, but idk if they need to go that high. On a draft calculator, this trade was a success:

Cleveland gets the 5th overall pick (1700 points)
Tennessee gets the 12th and 33rd (1780 points)

Still leaves Cleveland with a 2nd rounder, they get their pass rusher & QB and Tennessee gets 3 of the first 33 picks. Win-win for both squads if you ask me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Up unfortunately but listening to sports radio and got the news that Hernandez killed himself. I preferred him over Gronk, he ran better after the catch and his celebrations were just fun. After the murder I just thought of him as one of the most stupid athletes ever. Throw away fame and millions of dollars for nothing. He could've helped his girl, his kid and the rest of his family but no. Just a sad story overall, still young so don't think I can remember a story like this. Don't remember Len Bias or untimely deaths due to stupid shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Even now a better Tight End than Sudfield.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Woah woah woah, no need to disparage the good name of Sudsy. :woah


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ruined other people's lives, took his own..... had a daughter too. So pointless.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

blackholeson said:


> *Before I tell you what I think The Titans will do I want to address some thing first. This Titans team is built to win right now. They have one of the best back up QB's in the game today in Matt Cassel. This defense brought in what could be viewed as four fresh starters. There's only 11 men on the field playing defense, that's more than 1/3 brought in to help. The best thing this team could do is add weapons to it's offense. Next, they need to realize that DeMarco Murray is not the answer at RB. Trade him off for a 2nd round pick, or whatever you can get for him. Henry isn't the answer either, but he won't cost much and provides great insurance.
> 
> Marcus Mariota is going to take this team to new heights. You don't need the best defense in the NFL to win. You need the best offense to stay competitive with the best defenses and the other great offenses in the league. As long as you can score all you really need is a good defense. You have nothing at WR, or RB. I realize Murray had a solid seasons and you all think Henry is the future, but that's all last year and Henry isn't the starter now. Henry doesn't fit this offense at all. Murray maybe, but not Henry. Then again this team doesn't have a second round pick so it's possible Henry, or Murray are on their way out.
> 
> ...


A.) Good read interesting take. I don't like it at all but to each his own. If this happened the fanbase here would riot.


B.) Hearing a lot of people say on Nashville radio Fournette does not even enjoy football and will be a bust. He has injury issues, and Greg Cosell says Henry is a better player. 

C.) Corey Davis' stock is dropping like a rock. Not sure why. There is something going on. He's only made two visits (Eagles, Browns). Injury and inability to run has hurt him, but who knows he might go 5th lol.

D.) We might have brought in 4 starters on Defense but we still did not address the pass rush. Orakpo and Morgan disappeared at the wrong times last year too often.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Schedules are out:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Bears got a difficult 1st month of the season, facing the Falcons, Steelers, at the Packers and at Tampa Bay. Gonna be a long month.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

They gave the Skins a whopping 5 prime time games so we're already fucked. 

Got our first ever home game on Thanksgiving against the Giants though. That's pretty cool. (Y)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm gonna talk about some trades that I think will and won't happen on draft day because I'm getting more and more hyped the closer we get. 

Firstly, Malcolm Butler. The mutual interest is obviously there between he and the Saints and now that he signed his tender, I think he'll be traded on draft day or close to it. I absolutely DON'T think New Orleans should be giving back the 32nd pick to the Pats though. There's too much value there in a draft that's full of starting caliber CBs. I'm really not even sure if the Saints have the cap space to do it (they may need to cut someone like Ellerbe to make it happen) but I assume they'd be able to make it work somehow. A best case scenario for the Saints would look something like this to me:

New Orleans gets Malcolm Butler and the 131st pick (4th round)
New England gets the 42nd (2nd round) and 76th pick (3rd round)

New England obviously wanted a 1st rounder for Butler and this trade equates to them getting the 32nd pick as far as value goes. The Pats would then all of a sudden have 4 of the top 96 picks and be strapped with a high 2nd rounder. New Orleans would be sitting pretty with two 1st rounders, Malcolm Butler, and a 4th round pick they could definitely use (have none in the 4th or 5th this year). The 11th pick might even be a great spot to trade down if someone wants to come up and get a QB before Cleveland thinks about taking one at 12.

I think this works for both squads as I'm still convinced New England's gonna sign Jason McCourty and they have two young corners who were drafted high in Cyrus Jones and Eric Rowe that could be ready to step up. Saints are in a pretty good spot either way right now and their defense should be a lot better next year whether they trade for Butler or not (assuming they draft well).

-------------------------

I don't think the Jets will find a trade partner for Sheldon Richardson. Aside from the obvious problem of his play declining and off field issues/motivation questions, there's not really a team that's an in a win-now scenario that has the cap room for him either. Denver would be the best destination imo when you look at their team needs, draft picks, and how many leaders they have on that defense that could keep him in check, but that $8 million cap number won't work. The Giants and Cowboys couldn't do it either. Cincy has a shit ton of picks, maybe they take a shot at him? I don't see Oakland giving up a pick for him but the money is there. We'll see what happens.

------------------------

I don't think any QBs will be traded. At this point in seems like the Pats aren't interested in trading Jimmy G and could view him as the heir to the throne. I don't really see any team needing to trade for AJ McCarron and god dammit Cousins better not be going anywhere.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> A.) Good read interesting take. I don't like it at all but to each his own. If this happened the fanbase here would riot.


*The fan base wouldn't riot any more than it did when this same team drafted Jake Locker half a decade ago. There have been many blunders over the years and those same fans you claim will riot will do nothing. This is a different team now because it has what appears to be a franchise QB. 

Henry isn't the future of this team. He wasn't top 5 talent when he was drafted. Henry also didn't take Murray's job. Murray isn't getting any younger. He was taken in the late mid 2nd round last year. This team still has no true #1 WR and lets be clear they won't be picking in the top again for a while. This is a rare occasion when you are in a position to take the game changer...*



Greenlawler said:


> B.) Hearing a lot of people say on Nashville radio Fournette does not even enjoy football and will be a bust. He has injury issues, and Greg Cosell says Henry is a better player.


*Nashville radio? Are you serious? Fournette is not some part time player. This guy has been evaluated by some of the best RB scouts in the league today. The fact that he is a top 5 pick tells you something about his level of talent. Clearly you haven't been paying much attention to the most recent NFL drafts. The RB isn't taken very high in the NFL anymore. When they are taken this high it's usually a pay off. Fournette is a special player and I don't care what they're saying in Nashville.*



Greenlawler said:


> C.) Corey Davis' stock is dropping like a rock. Not sure why. There is something going on. He's only made two visits (Eagles, Browns). Injury and inability to run has hurt him, but who knows he might go 5th lol.


*The Titans hold the 18th pick and I am certain Corey Davis will still be there. Stock is dropping, but you're not sure why? I am not surprised at all. Corey Davis is a MAC prospect that is getting way too much grief for playing in the MAC. There are more receivers coming out of harder Conferences and not translating to the NFL. Davis is pro ready and I think you need to watch some film. Who was his QB again? Exactly. He made the QB look great and not the other way around. That's a special talent.*



Greenlawler said:


> D.) We might have brought in 4 starters on Defense but we still did not address the pass rush. Orakpo and Morgan disappeared at the wrong times last year too often.


*Orakpo and Morgan combined for almost twenty sacks last season. That isn't bad, not great, but also consider this. The Titans were 6th in the league on Defense in sacks with 40. What are you smoking Morgan and Orakpo damn near had half the teams sacks. Titans are in the top 10 in sacks on defense and you're asking for a pass rusher? Outside linebacker isn't some position you can just pluck out in any round and including the top 5. You have to mold the player a year, or so. Those types of players are rare. Bottom line is a defense with 40 sacks doesn't need a first round pass rusher.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> They gave the Skins a whopping 5 prime time games so we're already fucked.
> 
> Got our first ever home game on Thanksgiving against the Giants though. That's pretty cool. (Y)


*The Washington Redskins will forever regret not signing Adrian Peterson to the roster for at least one year in 2017. I have said it before and I will say it again. Adrian Peterson is a rare talent at his position even at the age of 32. The Redskins are the perfect team for Peterson to play with because they are in need of a game changer at the position. Cousins, Reed, and the newly signed Pryor at WR. Peterson could be exactly what they need to get them over the top in terms of the post season. 

Don't get me wrong, Peterson is on the wrong side of 30. So what? Minnesota had a an average offensive line at best because they were poor for the most part. Peterson needs a better offense and The Redskins are the best team around. The Skins have always produced a solid run game going all the way back to Joe Gibbs days. Can't forget about Clinton Portis either. Peterson will certainly give you two really good seasons. His physical make up is rare. People forget that this man is a legit freak. This isn't AP from three years ago, but Peterson on the right offense is still a pro bowl player. He can give The Skins a season with 245 - 250 carries with 1100-1300 yds with 10 + rushing touchdowns a year. That's no more than 14-15 touches per game, three to four times a qtr. We aren't talking 20 + carries. He would have to average 4.5 yds per carry. His career average is 4.9. If he keeps that up then you do the math.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm gonna respond to some of this Titans talk because I originally sparked it and nothing else is being talked about so why not? 



blackholeson said:


> *Henry isn't the future of this team. He wasn't top 5 talent when he was drafted. Henry also didn't take Murray's job. Murray isn't getting any younger. He was taken in the late mid 2nd round last year. This team still has no true #1 WR and lets be clear they won't be picking in the top again for a while. This is a rare occasion when you are in a position to take the game changer...*
> 
> *Nashville radio? Are you serious? Fournette is not some part time player. This guy has been evaluated by some of the best RB scouts in the league today. The fact that he is a top 5 pick tells you something about his level of talent. Clearly you haven't been paying much attention to the most recent NFL drafts. The RB isn't taken very high in the NFL anymore. When they are taken this high it's usually a pay off. Fournette is a special player and I don't care what they're saying in Nashville.*
> 
> ...


Bruh, you gotta stop acting like your opinion is a dead fact or that you have the magic crystal ball telling you what these guys are gonna turn out like. There's no reason for them to move on from Henry or try to replace him. They took him with the 13th pick in the 2nd round. That's not late mid and I'm fairly certain they had a plan when they took him with Murray already on the team. However good of a prospect you think Fournette is gonna be, no one knows how he's gonna turn out. Let's not forget Knowshon Moreno, Trent Richardson, and Darren McFadden.

Tennessee taking Corey Davis at 18 makes too much sense. I'll be surprised if that's not how it ends up, although I prefer Mike Williams and also wouldn't rule out O.J. Howard as another option early (how's that for another one of those can't miss prospects?).

In terms of their pass rush, I kind of agree with you to an extent. I mean, if someone falls in their lap at 5 like Solomon Thomas or Jonathan Allen or if they like Derek Barnett enough and no one wants to trade up, I wouldn't be surprised if they went that direction. It would be an immediate upgrade but at the same time I don't really see it as a huge need when they took Johnson and Dodd in the 2nd round last year. I'm more shocked that Orakpo has managed to stay healthy for 2 years straight. :lol

Let's just agree that Tennessee is one of the most interesting and exciting teams to look for in the 1st round (along with Cleveland and New Orleans). HYPED FOR THURSDAY :mark:



blackholeson said:


> *The Washington Redskins will forever regret not signing Adrian Peterson to the roster for at least one year in 2017. I have said it before and I will say it again. Adrian Peterson is a rare talent at his position even at the age of 32. The Redskins are the perfect team for Peterson to play with because they are in need of a game changer at the position. Cousins, Reed, and the newly signed Pryor at WR. Peterson could be exactly what they need to get them over the top in terms of the post season.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Peterson is on the wrong side of 30. So what? Minnesota had a an average offensive line at best because they were poor for the most part. Peterson needs a better offense and The Redskins are the best team around. The Skins have always produced a solid run game going all the way back to Joe Gibbs days. Can't forget about Clinton Portis either. Peterson will certainly give you two really good seasons. His physical make up is rare. People forget that this man is a legit freak. This isn't AP from three years ago, but Peterson on the right offense is still a pro bowl player. He can give The Skins a season with 245 - 250 carries with 1100-1300 yds with 10 + rushing touchdowns a year. That's no more than 14-15 touches per game, three to four times a qtr. We aren't talking 20 + carries. He would have to average 4.5 yds per carry. His career average is 4.9. If he keeps that up then you do the math.*


Well hey, Peterson doesn't have a team yet so don't speak too soon. If they wanna go all in for this season, why the hell not I guess. I'm getting pretty pessimistic about the Cousins situation and a bunch of the free agent signings were 1 year deals so we could be back to rebuilding real quick. Schedule this year is tough as shit too.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Bruh, you gotta stop acting like your opinion is a dead fact or that you have the magic crystal ball telling you what these guys are gonna turn out like. There's no reason for them to move on from Henry or try to replace him. They took him with the 13th pick in the 2nd round. That's not late mid and I'm fairly certain they had a plan when they took him with Murray already on the team. However good of a prospect you think Fournette is gonna be, no one knows how he's gonna turn out. Let's not forget Knowshon Moreno, Trent Richardson, and Darren McFadden.


*I don't mean to come off that way, but the tape doesn't lie. Not only that, but also take into consideration where these players are going. Before I get to that I want to clear the air on the names you mentioned. I am not a huge fan of either three men in Moreno, Richardson, or McFadden. However, there are some things to point out.

Knowshon Moreno 

He was never going to be the top guy, but he did put up 10 rushing touchdowns and over a 1,000 yds. His career isn't legendary, or even good for that matter. However, in the right system and healthy he could play ball at a starting level. He couldn't stay on the field.

Trent Richardson

He almost had 1,000 yds on the ground did put up 11 touchdowns, but he is out of the league right now. Trent was a busts and I think much of that comes Cleveland reaching for some talent and giving the perception that he was some future hall of fame back. Jim Brown criticized Trent from day 1 and he was right. However, he was also hit with injuries. 

Darren McFadden

Darren has gone over the 1,000 marker twice in his career. Injuries kept him off the field a well. I think McFadden was likely a reach as well, but his ability to make a big play has always been there. You can't undo health. I am not suggesting that McFadden wasn't a bust, but I think other factors have to come into play for that.

All three of these men were hit hard by injuries. Most top notch RB's get the ball 15-20 plus times a game and that's not including receptions. Not these guys. The NFL evolved into a passing game and when you are injured you don't see the field. Today's run game is not dead it's just more scheme fit. It's why stars like Alfred Morris were born into a Shannahan type run offense where he was out rushing Adrian Peterson over a stretch of 3 years. A star like Jordan Howard is plucked out of the 5th round by The Bears. 

These are offenses becoming smarter in the type of RB that fits their offensive scheme. Going back to injuries and scheme combined. The offense changed in Green Bay for the ground game and Lacy also gets injured. He is no longer there after putting up two strong seasons on the ground. First two season in the league, 20 touchdowns and 2317 yds on the ground with 530 rushing attempts. With injuries, 3 touchdowns, 1,118 yds yds rushing, 258 rushing attempts. The offensive scheme changed as they lost their coordinator and Lacy got hurt.

The same can be said for a star like Dough Martin. He proved you can bounce back, but again look at what injuries and a whole new offensive scheme did to him. He went through three changes and in 2015 put up great numbers once again. Nothing like his rookie campaign, but again the offense was tailored with him as a part of it. He thrived in it. Rookies don't come into the NFL by mistake on bad teams and put up the numbers like he was able to do. My point being is that you have plenty of RB's who are busts based on their health and not just performance on the field.

You are also forgetting about some other non 1st round talent like Jamaal Charles, CJ2K, Matt Forte, McCoy, Ray Rice, and certainly DeMarco Murray are all quality RB's in their careers. They thrived in the offenses that they played under. Teams who just go by raw talent and physical skills will always draft average, or below average. You have to know that the player will be able to your NFL pro style run game. It's far to complex at this point with running game in the NFL because NFL defenses have speed and size on the other side of scrimmage.

Coming into the right offense is important. Murray put up some decent numbers last season with almost 1,300 yds on the ground, nearly 10 touchdowns and almost 300 attempts. Henry couldn't out play Murray who is going on 30 years old. Nothing against Henry, but he is worth a 2nd round pick and the Titans don't have a 2nd round pick. Murray could play out the rest of his contract and Fournette could come in and take his spot this year, or the next. Murray will likely be cut by 2018 under that proposal. 

I realize that Fournette may end up a busts, but I highly doubt it. He is a rare kind of talent. If he can stay healthy we'll see. This is coming from a Steelers fan who has watched LeVeon Bell go down twice and miss two seasons with knee problems. Also throwing in 4 game suspensions. Mind you this is since 2013. Bell is considered the best back in the NFL right now with Elliot, Johnson, and a few others etc. However, no one says anything about Bell missing games, 17 since 2013. When he is on the field he puts up amazing numbers. 

Look at Melvin Gordon he only started 11 games last year and scored 10 rushing touchdowns. He was slowed by injuries his rookie season and yet again in 2016. He was posting strong numbers. That's five games he didn't start in and he was only dressed for 13 games. He would posted strong numbers this year with a clean slate. The offense is also molding to him which is a good sign for Gordon. Rivers is getting up there in age.

Back to Fournette. It's rare that what you see on film with certain talents is undeniable. It's more common with defense. I have been around enough Division College Football scouts to know and even a few North Eastern NFL scouts that defense is always easier to scout rather than offense. There are plenty of fast small guys, or average football height guys. Which ones are smart enough, fast enough, strong enough, and healthy enough to play 16 games a year? Fournette will come into the NFL and explode much like Elliot, but I think it has to be with the right team, The Jaguars are not that team. The Titans are not a top five team after this year and they are the perfect fit for Fournette. He runs like a pro, he has speed, strength, and patience. No one else is even close in this draft.

Running Backs are a different breed because they are expected to receive, block, and play three downs. Who else does this? They are making contact as and if not more than offensive linemen are with defensive linemen. They say whoever wins in the trenches wins the game, but I say whoever has more options at scoring with the ball does. In today's passing game the defenses are trying to keep these offenses out of the red zone. Not to mention that run defenses have gotten much better at attack the "RB", not rushing yds as a whole. We are seeing less and less 1,000 yd backs because of the pass game increasing, but also due to how hard it is to run in the NFL. The speed of the game has changed dramatically in the last 15 years alone.

I think most normal, or casual fans just don't really know how to scout, or watch a RB. What makes them a million dollar a game type player? One of the most important things to remember about a great RB would be their patience combined with their vision. Fournette has amazing foot placement and patience. One of the reasons I was saying Bell was such a great RB back in 2012 was his patience followed by his vision and his burst through the gaps. He can make himself skinny between the tackles. Leonard Fournette can do the same thing. Watch Elliot do the same this past season. They have great patience with field vision. 

Fournette is what I and many others like to call a "once in a lifetime player". He fits the Titans because the Titans are a winning team picking in the top 5. Mariota needs a RB with future hall of fame legs not a near 30 year old. Henry would be better off with another team that has an offense suited to his brute, hard hitting style, and that's the 49ers, or the Raiders. The Titans are in a rare position to take a RB that will likely run all over the weaker AFC South run defenses. Mariota will get his #1 WR with Corey Davis at 18th overall and with the 5th pick the best RB in this class Leonard Fournette.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*The Draft Meerkat's 1st round mock-version 3*

*1. Cleveland-Myles Garrett OLB*

No-brainer pick for the Browns. Garrett has the potential to be at least a top 3 pass rusher in the NFL, and makes far more sense than reaching for one of the underwhelming QB's

*2. San Francisco-Malik Hooker S*

There are several directions the 49ers could go here, but with a new Defensive system that is expected to imitate Seattle's, they have a big need for an Earl Thomas-style centerfielder. Hooker has the range and instincts to be special

*3. Chicago-Jamal Adams S*

Safety has been a big weakness for the Bears for years. Adams immediately provides a big upgrade, and will also bring much needed leadership to an up and coming Chicago Defense

*4. Jacksonville-Solomon Thomas DL*

Leonard Fournette is the popular pick for the Jags, and I could definitely see it happening, but I feel the main issue with their running game is poor blocking up front. With no OL worth taking this high, I think they add another piece to a fast improving Defense. Thomas' versatility will allow him to contribute in several ways

*5. Tennessee-Marshon Lattimore CB*

A shutdown CB would significantly improve the Titans' Defense, and Lattimore (providing he can stay healthy) is comfortably the best in this class

*6. N.Y Jets-Leonard Fournette RB*

I expect the Jets to attempt to trade down, especially if the top 5 picks fall this way. If they stay put, they will likely continue their recent trend of taking the BPA in the first round. Fournette definitely qualifies in that regard, and can slot into the RB rotation this year before becoming the feature back in 2018

*7. L.A Chargers-Jonathan Allen DT*

The Chargers continue to overhaul their DL as Allen falls into their lap. He can combine with Joey Bosa to turn what was a weakness into maybe the Chargers' biggest strength 

*8. Carolina-Christian McCaffrey RB*

With no OL worth taking this high and Jonathan Stewart in his 30's, the Panthers decide to add a versatile, explosive RB who can hurt teams as a runner or receiver 

*9. Cincinnati-Derek Barnett DE*

The Bengals have a big need for an edge rusher who can consistently get to the QB. Barnett had a highly productive College career, and should quickly become Cincinnati's best pass rusher

*10. Buffalo-Corey Davis WR*

I wouldn't be surprised if Marlon Humphrey or O.J Howard are the pick, but Davis fills a big hole and is a good fit in the Bills' new Offensive system 

*11. New Orleans-Taco Charlton DE/OLB*

Charlton is still a bit raw as a prospect, but the Saints have shown a lot of interest and he has the potential to be the consistent edge rushing threat they lack

*12. Cleveland-Mitchell Trubisky QB*

The Browns may well trade up from this spot to ensure they get their latest "QB of the future", but there's a good chance they won't have to. Despite his inexperience as a starter, Trubisky is seen as the best passer in this class and Cleveland obviously has a glaring need

*13. Arizona-Haason Reddick LB*

Reddick has the scheme versatility the Cardinals love, and he can contribute in a variety of roles as a rookie before ultimately replacing Karlos Dansby at ILB

*14. Philadelphia-Gareon Conley CB*

The Eagles probably need a couple of CB's in this Draft, so weak are they at the position. Conley's tackling and physicality are question marks, his coverage skills aren't. He would be a day one starter in the Philadelphia secondary 

*15. Indianapolis-Reuben Foster LB *

Although his off-field issues could drop his stock, Foster is too talented for the Colts to pass on here

*16. Baltimore-Mike Williams WR *

Although Breshad Perriman started to emerge last season, the retirement of Steve Smith and FA departure of Kendall Aiken leaves the Ravens short of numbers at WR. Williams' size and range makes him an ideal fit in the Baltimore Offense


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*17. Washington-Malik McDowell DT*

The Redskins' run Defense is a serious weakness. McDowell can step straight in at either DT or DE and help shore up the unit, as well as providing an interior pass rush

*18. Tennessee-O.J Howard TE*

With the top two WR's off the board, Tennessee still finds a way to improve it's passing game with one of the most complete prospects in this class. Howard would initially form a formidable pairing with Delanie Walker, before ultimately stepping up as the outright #1 when Walker calls it a day

*19. Tampa Bay-Dalvin Cook RB*

Cook has slipped down Draft boards after a poor Combine showing and one or two off-field red flags, but he remains an electrifying runner who can also hurt Defenses as a receiver 

*20. Denver-Ryan Ramczyk OT*

Denver's OL is arguably it's Achilles Heel, and it is seen as a thin Draft class, so they will need to grab a lineman early to get a real difference maker. Ramczyk could be a day one starter at Left Tackle

*21. Detroit-Jarrad Davis LB*

Davis is a rangy, tone setting LB who has seen his stock steadily rise, and fills a glaring weakness in the Lions' Defense

*22. Miami-Forrest Lamp G*

With Laremy Tunsil moving to LT after Branden Albert's departure, Lamp would immediately strengthen the interior of the Dolphins' OL

*23. N.Y Giants-Charles Harris DE*

With the Giants' traditionally reluctant to use first round picks on TE's or LB's, they may well opt for another pass rusher. Harris should contribute immediately as part of a rotation before eventually replacing JPP 

*24. Oakland-Tre'Davious White CB*

Oakland's pass Defense was a mess last season. White should be a considerable upgrade, either on the outside or as the slot/Nickel CB

*25. Houston-DeShaun Watson QB*

Unless Houston thinks Tom Savage is the future, they surely have to go QB here? Watson has his flaws, but is a proven winner who could give the Texans' Offense a much needed boost 

*26. Seattle-Garett Bolles OT*

Seattle have to improve an OL that only created holes for opposing pass rushers last season. Bolles is older than many rookies, but should be a long time starter on a unit that desperately needs upgrading

*27. Kansas City-Patrick Mahomes QB*

With few real holes on their roster, the Chiefs can afford to address the future of their QB position here. Mahomes' throwing mechanics need work, but he can watch and learn behind veteran Alex Smith early in his career

*28. Dallas-Marlon Humphrey CB*

The Cowboys need a pass rusher too, but their secondary has been decimated in this offseason, and they need to address it early. Humphrey is a good fit in their system, and also provides strong support against the run

*29. Green Bay-T.J Watt LB*

With the top CB's off the board, the Packers may instead go for the versatile Watt to fortify their LB corps

*30. Pittsburgh-Takkarist McKinley DE/OLB*

With James Harrison nearing the end and Jarvis Jones proving to be a bust, the Steelers need to find a consistent young edge rusher to pair with Bud Dupree. Although DB is also a need, they will find it hard to pass on McKinley, who has the potential to be a double digit sack specialist in the NFL

*31. Atlanta-Cam Robinson OT*

Atlanta could do with another pass rusher to complement Vic Beasley, and they may look long and hard at Jordan Willis, but their OL also needs upgrading after being ruthlessly exposed during the Super Bowl choke job. Robinson can step in straight away, at either Tackle or Guard

*32. New Orleans-Chidobe Awuzie CB*

Although the Saints might consider Obi Melifonwu here, or possibly even John Ross as a replacement for Brandin Cooks, I think Awuzie would be a good fit in their secondary who could quickly upgrade a unit that has struggled in recent years


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I assume the Dallas D will be bad again and it'll be up to the Dak n Zeke show to control ball. If Dak n Zeke simply maintain what they had from their rookie seasons, this schedule doesn't look difficult. 

Of course it won't go like I'm thinking. Bad things will happen etc.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rankles75 said:


> *17. Washington-Malik McDowell DT*
> 
> The Redskins' run Defense is a serious weakness. McDowell can step straight in at either DT or DE and help shore up the unit, as well as providing an interior pass rush


I would be on board with this pick, but I tell you if Dalvin Cook is still on the board at 17 and they pass on him, I will NOT be a happy camper. :lol Three names I'm hoping for if they stay put and don't trade down is Cook, McCaffrey, or Reddick. Anything else will be... alright I guess. 



MrMister said:


> I assume the Dallas D will be bad again and it'll be up to the Dak n Zeke show to control ball. If Dak n Zeke simply maintain what they had from their rookie seasons, *this schedule doesn't look difficult*.
> 
> Of course it won't go like I'm thinking. Bad things will happen etc.


All of us in the NFC East are in the top 10 for toughest schedules. You've got more confidence than I do if you're looking past it. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now's the time to be optimistic since the season hasn't started. I'll change my tune when it all goes pear shaped.:garrett.


But I will say it's hard dwell on the negatives with :dak as the QB.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> I would be on board with this pick, but I tell you if Dalvin Cook is still on the board at 17 and they pass on him, I will NOT be a happy camper. :lol Three names I'm hoping for if they stay put and don't trade down is Cook, McCaffrey, or Reddick. Anything else will be... alright I guess.
> 
> 
> All of us in the NFC East are in the top 10 for toughest schedules. You've got more confidence than I do if you're looking past it. :lol


Yeah, it's not a glamorous pick, but I think Cook's poor Combine and off-field issues might drop him a bit. If McCaffrey's there at #17, I think the Redskins will be all over him...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

AP to the Saints. 2 years, $7 million. First year fully guaranteed. 

Kinda makes you wonder why in the world so many teams skipped out on him for $3.5 mil a year? Either way I'm not too sure how it's gonna go splitting time with Ingram but I love the signing if they're trying to go into win-now mode while Brees is still playing at a high level. If they can add the defensive pieces in the draft, there's no reason to think they can't make a run. Not like anyone saw Atlanta coming last year.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Reports today about a top Draft prospect being accused of sexual assault earlier this month in Cleveland. Apparently the agent of the player involved represents Malik Hooker, Budda Baker and Charles Harris...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Reports today about a top Draft prospect being accused of sexual assault earlier this month in Cleveland. Apparently the agent of the player involved represents Malik Hooker, Budda Baker and Charles Harris...


It's Gareon Conley:

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/04/25/report-gareon-conley-accused-of-sexual-assault-in-cleveland/

Lot of controversy involving a couple draft candidates this week.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Peterson with The Saints is going to be a huge deal. If Peterson remains healthy The Saints win the division. Peterson is in now way, or shape done. He has two really strong seasons left and as of right now he is 16th all time. In two years he'll be in the top 10 all time no doubt, I bet he ends up top 5 when it's all said and done. He'll have the 5th, or higher all time rushing yds. Peterson is capable of putting up 1,500 yds a season in a high powered offense like The Saints. Mark Ingram broke 1,000 and he was healthy, or healthier than AP obviously. Look at the defenses he plays in the NFC South as well.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *Peterson with The Saints is going to be a huge deal. If Peterson remains healthy The Saints win the division. Peterson is in now way, or shape done. He has two really strong seasons left and as of right now he is 16th all time. In two years he'll be in the top 10 all time no doubt, I bet he ends up top 5 when it's all said and done. He'll have the 5th, or higher all time rushing yds. Peterson is capable of putting up 1,500 yds a season in a high powered offense like The Saints. Mark Ingram broke 1,000 and he was healthy, or healthier than AP obviously. Look at the defenses he plays in the NFC South as well.*


The Saints being unable to make the playoffs has never had anything to do with their offense. 



Chrome said:


> It's Gareon Conley:
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/04/25/report-gareon-conley-accused-of-sexual-assault-in-cleveland/
> 
> Lot of controversy involving a couple draft candidates this week.


I'm skeptical that anything actually happened.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Impeccable Sin said:


> The Saints being unable to make the playoffs has never had anything to do with their offense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical that anything actually happened.


Me too. Either way, he's dropping like a rock now...


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Impeccable Sin said:


> The Saints being unable to make the playoffs has never had anything to do with their offense.


*I realize this, but they could improve on time of possession with a better rushing attack. They were ranked 6th in the NFL last season and that's without Peterson. Having more time with the ball means more points and less time with the other team on the field.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

A lot of people online have negative opinions about Peterson going to the Saints, saying he's too much like Ingram and how they don't know how it's gonna work, etc. I fuckin love it. Brees will obviously be the best QB Peterson's ever played with next to Favre and how do you defend that? Stack the box against him and Brees throws for 400. Play off and AP runs through an open zone. They did really well splitting time and utilizing both Ingram & Tim Hightower last year:

Ingram: 250 touches, 1,300 yards, 10 TDs
Hightower (at age 30 btw): 150 touches, 750 yards, 5 TDs

Patch up some of those areas on defense through the draft and I'm fucking ready to see this team play.



Rankles75 said:


> Reports today about a top Draft prospect being accused of sexual assault earlier this month in Cleveland. Apparently the agent of the player involved represents Malik Hooker, Budda Baker and Charles Harris...





Chrome said:


> It's Gareon Conley:
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...onley-accused-of-sexual-assault-in-cleveland/
> 
> Lot of controversy involving a couple draft candidates this week.


It's kind of annoying how much this shit comes up when you get so close to draft day (or even on the day itself). Like, if you actually beat a woman or rape her then fuck you, but you have to wonder how many of these allegations or charges are actually real because it literally costs these guys millions. Brantley and Conley have probably been totally dropped of some team's boards.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Beast mode is officially back :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, snap!

- Vic


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:mark: That picture gets me hype. 



NFL.com said:


> The draft compensation will be a swap of late-round picks in 2018. Seattle gets Oakland's fifth-round pick in exchange for the Seahawks' sixth-round pick, according to someone informed of the agreement.
> 
> The Raiders and Lynch have, in recent days, agreed to terms on a contract for the 2017 season. After weeks of negotiation, Oakland agreed to pay Lynch a $3 million base, with a chance to make $2 million more if he gains 1,000 yards.
> 
> ...


Save​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SHOCKER! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857751959511728128


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure how to feel about the Trubisky pick tbh. Feel like they gave up too much just to move up one spot. Would've been better off waiting to see what the Niners did 1st and then go from there. Would've preferred Watson, but I'll give Trubisky a chance. Definitely a risky move though, and if it doesn't pan out, Pace is likely out as GM.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love the Bears.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Corey Davis just went 5th overall!? Holy shit what a draft. Titans!



Chrome said:


> Not sure how to feel about the Trubisky pick tbh. Feel like they gave up too much just to move up one spot. Would've been better off waiting to see what the Niners did 1st and then go from there. Would've preferred Watson, but I'll give Trubisky a chance. Definitely a risky move though, and if it doesn't pan out, Pace is likely out as GM.


Not gonna lie I loved the pick because NO ONE predicted it, but yeah they gave up a bit too much to literally move up one spot. Probably could've stayed put and still gotten him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fucking hell this is the most unpredictable draft I've ever seen in my life. :done

Mocks were wrong literally everywhere. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Bears. You helped to prevent the Browns from doing something stupid, yet.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Thanks Bears. You helped to prevent the Browns from doing something stupid, yet.


You could still argue they did something kinda stupid by passing on Watson when he fell right in their laps after they didn't panic with all the other trade. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Corey said:


> You could still argue they did something kinda stupid by passing on Watson when he fell right in their laps after they didn't panic with all the other trade. Guess time will tell.


I don't think Watson would have been that good of a pick. Instead of that, now they have the Texans 1st this year & next year. The Texans are the desperate kind of team that needed to reach for Watson because they are actually QB desperate. The Browns have plenty of holes to fill.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can we just talk about how this is seriously the biggest steal of the draft (as long as those shoulders are good)? Fucking hell I'm exhausted from celebrating. :lol What a stud. We managed to get arguably the 2nd best player in the draft at 17 and filled a major need in the process. Home fucking run


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857780379666661376


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This guy the Falcons drafted dropping the F bomb. I like him immediately and I've never seen him play.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Browns got Garrett, Peppers, & Njoku today. I'd say that's some upgrades in playmaking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TACO

no clue who he is or if he's good. read some scouting reports on him. some say All Pro potential. needs coaching and work in the weight room. has dominant QB killing upside. can't ask for much more at the end of the 1st round.

downside...that 40 time is not impressive


Let's play pretend. Let's pretend that Randy Gregory doesn't do anymore stupid things and that he's also good at football. Let's also pretend that Jalen Smith is healthy and reaches his potential. Now let's pretend that TACO is good too. If Sean Lee remains a Cowboy and is healthy, I suddenly love the Dallas defense in two years.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jamal Adams? Fucking love it! ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a wrap for the 1st round. One HELL of an unpredictable night. Very entertaining. More thoughts from me:

Biggest winners

Browns - They still don't have a franchise QB, but 3 first round picks while acquiring even MORE? Fuck. Kessler didn't play all that bad last year and he may be even better this year behind a much better line. Peppers is a great pick when you have holes all over the defense. He should be a great leader too and help in the return game if they want him there. Njoku can be a real stud in a couple years too.

Titans - Corey Davis at 5th!? What a statement. They must have known something that we didn't with how quickly the WRs went off the board. Adoree Jackson at 18 is a nice luxury pick as well. Could be dynamite in the return game. They have no 2nd rounder but it's all good.

49ers - Reuben Foster slid allllll the way to 31 and they could have a perrenial All Pro if he's healthy. Solomon Thomas too while being to trade down and get more picks? Nice haul on day 1.

Redskins - Jonathan fucking Allen.

Jets - Jamal Adams is one of my favorite players in this class.

Saints - Best corner in this class falls in their lap at 11? Basically another best possible scenario like we had in Washington. Didn't really think they needed help on the o-line but it was a best player available deal with Strief turning 34 later this year. If they go pass rusher in the 2nd then we're talking about a real good couple days for them.

I also liked McCaffrey to the Panthers, Hooker to the Colts (another steal), and I actually correctly predicted Watt to the Steelers! :lol

Packers and Seahawks leading off the 2nd tomorrow. Expecting to hear Dalvin Cook and Cam Robinson's name called... but if we DON'T... trade up Skins! Go get Dalvin!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm unsure about the Bengals pick, he has the speed, but he's questionable due to injuries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Niners clearly won that 1st round. Other teams did benefit from players dropping, but the Niners trading down one pick to get those extra picks and the guy they wanted was golden.

Chicago would only have done this for a guy named Trubisky.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

happy with who the cowboys picked.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

@blackholeson congrats on calling the Titans picking Corey Davis.

I legit thought they would go pass rush. In spite of your stats Orakpo and Morgan disappeared too often in crucial moments last year. I really wanted another edge rusher. I hope they pick one up in round three. Dodd's foot injuries are still lingering today and many here are wondering if he will even make it on the filed next year.

In spite of that the Titans finally have there true #1 receiver. Hope he pans out. I truly believe they had a trade worked out (many media resources reported they did) but the Bears traded up for their QB. I think that caused the Titans to stay and stick and pick Davis at 5. 

The Jackson pick was a complete shock especially considering OJ Howard was sitting there for them to take. Most of the local guys had them taking Howard even at 5.

My guess is that they valued his kick returning skills and thought he was worth taking at 18. But for the life of me I was shocked.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

OJ HOWARD!!!!

Jameis has to be loving it! :tommy


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

WE DID IT. WE FUCKING DRAFTED A FIRST ROUND QB. THE ONE I WANTED SINCE NOVEMBER.:woo:woo:elliot:dancingpenguin:Vince:YES


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Once again super hyped for tonight. Didn't think for a second that we would wind up with Allen yesterday, so I guess anything's possible tonight. If Cook fell all the way to us... :done Fuck I wouldn't know what to do. :lol

Running back, interior o-line, and linebacker. Gimme the best guys available there.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Roger Goodell or Roman Reigns? Who is more hated by the fans? :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuck you Vikings you sons a bitches! :cuss:

There's a been a few honestly questionable picks so far tonight.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Fuck you Vikings you sons a bitches! :cuss:
> 
> There's a been a few honestly questionable picks so far tonight.


*Totally spot on. There have been some terrible picks so far. Jets go Safety twice while having Pryor on the roster. Vikings draft Cook while just signing Murray. Panthers taking Samuel, lol. Shit is all fucked up right now. The Rams just drafted some Gerald Everett from some no name school. Easily could have taken him tomorrow. Lol.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Arizona moving up for Budda Baker was a good move only because they lost a ton of talent during FA. However, I still think these teams are reaching on some of these positions in the 2nd round. Eagles taking CB instead of WR is beyond me.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Mitch Trubisky being picked over Deshaun Watson is the equivalent of Darko Millicic going before Melo and Wade in 2003. The good news is Watson is a great quarterback on a good team, and Trubisky is right where he belongs with the shitty Bears.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

* Why any team that drafts an offensive guard in the first, or second round is beyond me. Nothing against the position, but it's how I feel about the Center position. You have to be really, really, really, fucking good to be taken on Day 1, or Day 2.

Seeing the Chargers take Forrest Lamp this early on Day 2 is silly. Now, with Offensive tackles it's a bit different. I think seeing Cam Robinson go to a team like the Jaguars makes sense, but the Jaguars are the wrong team. Yes, they need an offensive tackle, because they need one every. They don't know how to develop tackles down there, not since Boselli.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*It's good to see Quincy Wilson, CB taken by the Colts just now. The Colts need a real CB and this guy is it. He'll be a future perennial pro bowl player. He was my 2nd ranked CB in this draft.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ravens taking Bowser is nice because I had him as one of my sleepers for the Steelers. I hope he is a bust now.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Bengals take a RB and it's Joe Mixon. Glad to see them screw this pick up. They have RB depth already. No need to take another RB at this point.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fucking Bengals take another criminal. He'll fit right in over there. :lol

I don't know much about Ryan Anderson, but he's a Bama guy who can get to the QB so I'll take it. Would've preferred Cunningham though.

EDIT: This feels like a bit of a reach like we did with Murphy a couple years ago.Save​


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ryan Anderson is a good pick, but they have plenty of linebackers. They just showed you on the Network. I honestly think Skins should have went with offense here. JuJu Smith-Schuster, WR, USC makes the most sense here in my opinion. He is a project, but he won't make it to the 3rd round by the time they pick again.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

There's that good old second round disappointment again... ?

Loved the Adams pick, but another Safety in R2? With the holes we have elsewhere? Presumably we're going with the Arizona Defensive scheme, with two traditional Safeties and a LB/S hybrid?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Fucking Bengals take another criminal. He'll fit right in over there. :lol
> 
> I don't know much about Ryan Anderson, but he's a Bama guy who can get to the QB so I'll take it. Would've preferred Cunningham though.


*I am hoping the guy from Vanderbilt drops to my Steelers. Zach Cunningham would be great on the inside in the 3-4. However, I am waiting for Jordan Willis to drop to the Steelers first.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No idea who Adam Shaheen is , but he's apparently the best tight end prospect of this draft and is nicknamed "Baby Gronk." If he can be as half as good as Gronk, that'd be a win.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> There's that good old second round disappointment again... ?
> 
> Loved the Adams pick, but another Safety in R2? With the holes we have elsewhere? Presumably we're going with the Arizona Defensive scheme, with two traditional Safeties and a LB/S hybrid?


*Are you a Jets fan? If you are I would be pissed. Two Safeties with Pryor already on the team is straight fool worthy.

DeMarcus Walker going to the Broncos was the best pick right now in this round.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Chrome said:


> No idea who Adam Shaheen is , but he's apparently the best tight end prospect of this draft and is nicknamed "Baby Gronk." If he can be as half as good as Gronk, that'd be a win.


*Lol, no. He won't be the next Gronk. The best Tight End you never heard of was already drafted and he went to the Rams. Gerald Everett. Shaheen will be getting your current GM fired once he is out of the league for sucking. Bears will be out looking for another GM.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Attention Cleveland fans. This draft is either the turn around draft of all time, or all the other picks will be great picks except this QB, Kizer from Notre Dame. Either way Browns are doing a hell of a job in this draft. Even if Kizer is a busts, or average the rest of this draft should be solid for this team. I am seeing change in Cleveland.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

blackholeson said:


> *Are you a Jets fan? If you are I would be pissed. Two Safeties with Pryor already on the team is straight fool worthy.
> 
> DeMarcus Walker going to the Broncos was the best pick right now in this round.*


Yep. Pryor will likely be traded now, unless we are planning on playing that Arizona Defense. He could fill the Deon Bucannon role at LB/S...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kizer to the Browns! I love it. No one saw it coming. 



blackholeson said:


> *Ravens taking Bowser is nice because I had him as one of my sleepers for the Steelers. I hope he is a bust now.*


That's one (of the few) I actually correctly mocked so I'm happy for that. :lol



blackholeson said:


> *Ryan Anderson is a good pick, but they have plenty of linebackers. They just showed you on the Network. I honestly think Skins should have went with offense here. JuJu Smith-Schuster, WR, USC makes the most sense here in my opinion. He is a project, but he won't make it to the 3rd round by the time they pick again.*


I would've pounded the fucking table to trade up and get Cook... BUT then Mixon was taken and I was thinking Kamara but I guess a lot of teams don't feel as strongly on him as Mike Mayock does. Hoping to get a back in another round. Seems like we have a ton of OLBs with no really sticking out besides Kerrigan. 



Chrome said:


> No idea who Adam Shaheen is , but he's *apparently the best tight end prospect of this draft* and is nicknamed "Baby Gronk." If he can be as half as good as Gronk, that'd be a win.


Idk about all that. He's huge and has potential though, but that the fuck school is Ashland? Ashland!?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Love the Walker and Melifonwu picks. Leave it to the actual good teams to make the good picks. 

@blackholeson thinking Davis Webb to the Steelers?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> @blackholeson thinking Davis Webb to the Steelers?


*No. I would be really shocked if this team thought they were drafting their franchise QB in this draft. It's possible they draft a guy to simply sill a roster spot behind Ben, but that will happen, or I hope to happen in the 3rd round since they have two picks in that round. Ben will be playing next season as well as 2018. There is no way he is walking away from that much money.

This second round pick better go to a pass rusher, or offensive tackle is on my radar. I like Antonio Garcia from Troy and I like Trey Hendrickson, Florida Atlantic.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Idk about all that. He's huge and has potential though, but that the fuck school is Ashland? Ashland!?


Never heard of it myself. Would've gone defense myself but getting a receiving threat for Trubisky isn't a bad idea. Tight End was a need anyway, so there's that.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*The Chiefs do well with drafts, but I think this was a reach. Kpassagnon, DE from Villanova would have been there in the 3rd, or even 4th. Dude is raw as well.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Never heard of it myself. Would've gone defense myself but getting a receiving threat for Trubisky isn't a bad idea. Tight End was a need anyway, so there's that.


*They should have taken Bucky Hodges then*.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I really like QB Brad Kaaya from Miami, but I don't think The Steelers do. He might be something special.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *The Chiefs do well with drafts, but I think this was a reach. Kpassagnon, DE from Villanova would have been there in the 3rd, or even 4th. Dude is raw as well.*


I'm still shocked by the fact that Villanova has a football team. Who knew!


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Cowboys take a shut down CB. Great pick.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Drew Pearson :lmao That was amazing


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Quality pick here by the Steelers. Ju-Ju will be a solid starter and we needed depth because we saw what happened last year. He was a first round grade by me. I think this is a good pick. Go Steelers.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Quality pass rushers this year still left on the board. Hoping Trey Hendrickson is there for us in the 3rd.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Panthers went back to making a pick that makes sense with Moton. Bout damn time they addressed the o-line. Buffalo has been making a ton of moves but they've had a really solid couple days. White, Jones, and Dawkins is a nice haul with an extra 1st rounder next year to boot. Not sure how badly they needed a lineman but it's all good.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Which Safety will the Jets take in R3? 

So many possibilities, including one or two borderline first round talents, but we'll take somebody no-one's heard of...


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> Panthers went back to making a pick that makes sense with Moton. Bout damn time they addressed the o-line. Buffalo has been making a ton of moves but they've had a really solid couple days. White, Jones, and Dawkins is a nice haul with an extra 1st rounder next year to boot. Not sure how badly they needed a lineman but it's all good.


*If it was not for such a great free agency for the Bills I would have given them a lower draft grade, but this is tough because it's almost as if they didn't need to draft anyone after their first two picks. I think it was 9 players signed in Free Agency.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Which Safety will the Jets take in R3?
> 
> So many possibilities, including one or two borderline first round talents, but we'll take somebody no-one's heard of...


*How about Rayshawn Jenkins? Lol. Seriously though this team needs to take a pass rusher. Jordan Willis would make sense.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Is Alvin Kamara a 3 down back though? Running backs are hard to come by and they don't grow on trees. I think he gets lost in the shuffle with AP, and Ingram. Not sure this pick makes sense for the Saints. Maybe for a team like The Colts, or Chiefs.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *Is Alvin Kamara a 3 down back though? Running backs are hard to come by and they don't grow on trees. I think he gets lost in the shuffle with AP, and Ingram. Not sure this pick makes sense for the Saints. Maybe for a team like The Colts, or Chiefs.*


I wanna see the Saints succeed and could defend the Ryan however you spell his last name pick in the 1st, but they're just botching shit at this point. Another safety with Vaccaro and Bell on the team? Trade up for basically no reason to get another running back? When is he even gonna get touches? Can't defend those two at all. If they don't go pass rusher with their next selection (in like 6 or 7 picks) then it's basically worthless.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> I wanna see the Saints succeed and could defend the Ryan however you spell his last name pick in the 1st, but they're just botching shit at this point. Another safety with Vaccaro and Bell on the team? Trade up for basically no reason to get another running back? When is he even gonna get touches? Can't defend those two at all. If they don't go pass rusher with their next selection (in like 6 or 7 picks) then it's basically worthless.


*Are wealthy, white, male, 40- 50 something's doing cocaine again? Lol. These picks got me wanting to fill out an application for GM.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow Chargers went o-line again. Not gonna be anybody left for the Skins. Hoping we go running back in a bit.

Tennesee just traded up? Love it! Take a tight end.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Again, what the fuck Saints? Draft Stephone Anthony 2 years ago, sign AJ Klein and Manti Te'o, and then... draft another linebacker. Where's your pass rush you geeks?

Carolina doing a very nice cleanup job. Hall can learn very well behind Peppers and Charles Johnson. Not a big fan of the Titans coming up to get another receiver. Wasn't necessary imo.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Liking the Jets' pick. Stewart posted some impressive numbers, considering he basically had a RB throwing him the ball. Not sure how he will transition to playing Safety though... 

Redskins doing a great job, picking up players who are dropping below where they should go because of injuries...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Typical Patriots make their usual great pick Derek Rivers. Chris Godwin is a really nice pick for Tampa Bay. I have no idea why so many teams (hello Baltimore) passed on him. 

Oh and Cleveland's defensive line is gonna be ridiculous in a couple years.



Rankles75 said:


> Redskins doing a great job, picking up players who are dropping below where they should go because of injuries...


Right? That Moreau pick has huge upside and really surprised me.
Save​


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know if Taco and WOOZIE (i'm calling him Woozie imo) will be good but I'm ecstatic we just got two possible starters with plenty of upside here in these spots. 

DE and CB were desperate needs that had to be filled.



dammit I missed Drew Pearson shitting on Philly


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

MrMister said:


> I don't know if Taco and WOOZIE (i'm calling him Woozie imo) will be good but I'm ecstatic we just got two possible starters with plenty of upside here in these spots.
> 
> DE and CB were desperate needs that had to be filled.
> 
> ...



it was so awesome. I loved it! :grin2:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

More analysis and shit!

Day 2 Winners

Panthers. Addressed virtually every need they had. Got their future running back yesterday, another dynamic weapon on offense & slot receiver, an offensive lineman, and a defensive end who can learn behind two all really great players. Really good shit from a a team that I thought drafted pretty awful last year.

Browns. I don't think Kizer is gonna start immediately and he shouldn't but he really may actually be the future of the franchise... maybe. Sitting tight at 52 and getting him is wonderful. Ogunjobi is another really good pick to help that defense too.

Cowboys. They stayed tight where they were and took the best guys available to fill their needs. Can't go wrong there.

Broncos. Demarcus Walker is a real good player and fills a need, then you get some luxury picks in Henderson and Langley that should provide some nice depth.

Packers. All 3 of their picks were excellent and they lead off the 4th round tomorrow. They really need a guard and a running back so I hope they pull the trigger.

Texans. Zach Cunnigham should give them another stud linebacker and D'Onta Foreman should be a wonderful compliment to Lamar Miller.

Colts. The defensive line and secondary has been completely revamped with these picks and free agency signings. I badly wanna see them get a top tier running back and more o-line help tomorrow. A solid linebacker wouldn't hurt either.

Chargers. They still need a safety to replace Weddle but they made a bold statement taking two lineman. They're in win-now mode with Rivers and wanna keep everyone healthy on that offense.

Vikings. Latavius Murray isn't the long term answer at running back and Dalvin Cook will make everyone forget about AP whenever he gets the opportunity. They also got o-line help which we all knew was a huge need. Have 3 picks in the 4th round tomorrow.

Patriots. All they do is take good players.

Saints. This is an if. Thank god they finally took a pass rusher late with Trey Hendrickson and if these guys can perform well and if Kamara can like up in the slot and get some of the old Cooks touches then I think the Saints may be back in the playoffs. Just prevent the other team from scoring 30 every week for christ sake.  I still don't get the Marcus Williams pick at all though.

Raiders. Defense across the board. Love the Melifonwu and Vanderdoes picks.

Seahawks. Absolutely the Seahawks. They could use even more offensive lineman, but at least they got one they can put in a couple different spots. D-line and secondary was addressed too. Just need more o-lineman.

Individually, I like Douglas to the Eagles (unfortunately), Robinson to the Jags, and Conner to the Steelers.

Question Marks

Ravens. Don't get me wrong, they drafted a bunch of really good players, but... they're all on defense. That was already your strength and seems to always be that way. You traded Timmy Jernigan and then just took another defensive lineman in Wormley with that pick. What was the point? A lot of good receivers on the board they passed on and don't really have a clear number one running back. Where's the help for Flacco?

Hey Giants, Eli is an iron man who's probably gonna play another 4 years. Likely smarter to try and draft some decent lineman to keep him upright instead of trying to find his eventual replacement. :lol I do like Webb though.

The Jets take another safety cause why not? Whoever plays QB for them next year is gonna get destroyed.

The Titans made two questionable picks imo. Trading up to get Taylor didn't feel necessary and I thought there were better tight ends on the board, but I guess we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kristie Wilson said:


> it was so awesome. I loved it! :grin2:


I've seen it now and Drew Pearson was already really high on my list of Cowboys legends, but he rose higher now. I'm laughing just thinking about it as I type this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Man, if 2 out of 3 of these guys work out I'd be so so happy. In particular Hooker and the CB we took today as having a great secondary would be awesome after what the team has had through the past 2 decades(and I'm not even sure if it was better before that).

Fuck a offense, we have Luck, keep going all in on defense. :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think Christian Hackenberg ever stood a chance to begin with. By all accounts he couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat but I genuinely feel for the kid if he's being judged on this season. He's probably going to die.

Drafting safeties is a great idea, when you actually have some other NFL standard players. This season is going to be a shitshow.

Relocate the franchise IMO. Relocate them to the bottom of the fucking sea.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas draft has me almost liking football again. Two defensive backs and a defensive end fall to the Cowboys. What the fuck. The two biggest needs were filled. Of course maybe none of them can play in the NFL, but what happened is actually more than you can ask for. 

I guess at this point take best player available at DL, TE, WR, RT. Or if another DB falls...grab him. I don't know what's left out there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Dallas draft has me almost liking football again. Two defensive backs and a defensive end fall to the Cowboys. What the fuck. The two biggest needs were filled. Of course maybe none of them can play in the NFL, but what happened is actually more than you can ask for.
> 
> I guess at this point take best player available at DL, TE, WR, RT. Or if another DB falls...grab him. I don't know what's left out there.


how do you not like football? your team at least overachieves sometimes. colts are that team that's always underachieving.


do you know how awful football can be when one half of your team is utterly awful and incompetent and makes watching the game both depressing and stressful knowing that no matter how good your other side does the other half will fuck it up? This isn't even 100% about the defense, whenever our defense does manage to show up our offense no shows. Hell, one side can show up to one half and then the not the next while the other side does the opposite.


All I want is some type of consistency so big time plays don't feel worthless anymore.


I honestly don't even know how Browns fans do it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dak actually saved me from just not watching the NFL. it had nothing do with the Cowboys. i'd still be a Dallas fan. 

it's just really hard to be an NFL fan right now.

@Invictus 

Grigson is gone. The nightmare is over. Indy is heading toward the light. You had one of the worst GM's in recent memory running that team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> :dak actually saved me from just not watching the NFL. it had nothing do with the Cowboys. i'd still be a Dallas fan.
> *
> it's just really hard to be an NFL fan right now.
> *
> ...


Unless you're a Pats fan where your QB signs a contract that's 40% of what players of his caliber are getting because his super model wife makes more than enough to compensate anyways. :mj2


Grigson is gone, but he left his mark. He didn't just waste 5 years of Luck, he wasted rookie contract Luck. Luck was on that below market contract like Brady, but unlike the Pats we didn't take advantage of it whatsoever and it just feels bad. Hopefully the cowboys can take advantage of what they have with Dak/Elliot(although I'm pretty sure Elliot's deal is pretty much market value for RB's right now lol).


Malik Hooker and Quincy are said to be solid though and lots of other people seemed to want them so I'm happy about our draft(and overall free agency going forward). Again just any type of consistency this season would make watching a full game fun again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck off Bengals...you disgust me.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Still a lot of good names left on the board for day 3. Have to work all day so it'll be a nice mystery for me to catch up with everything when I get off. Want my Skins to get some offensive guys now, particualring a running back and interior lineman. Dorian Johnson, Samaje Perine, Isaac Asiata, Jeremy McNichols, etc. Wouldn't even mind seeing take a flyer on Chad Kelly in the late rounds if Cousins doesn't get locked up long term.



MrMister said:


> I guess at this point take best player available at DL, TE, WR, RT. Or if another DB falls...grab him. I don't know what's left out there.


The secondary guys are pretty much completely wiped out but there's still a staggering amount of tight ends left. If it's a priority, you guys should be able to find Witten's eventual replacement or just another guy to pair with him the last couple years he's around. Jordan Leggett, Bucky Hodges, George Kittle, Jake Butt, etc. Still some real solid receivers on the board too (Dede Westbrook, Malachi Dupre, Isaiah Ford, etc.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This draft must have been extraordinarily deep. I guess if I cared more it would be interesting to see how this draft class pans out overall.

How are the offensive tackles looking that are left?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pats just picked up Brandin Cooks' 5th year option. They've got him for 2 years. :done



MrMister said:


> How are the offensive tackles looking that are left?


A couple solid ones left in Roderick Johnson and Dorian Johnson. Past that there's a monster in Zach Banner from USC (he's 6 foot fucking 8). Not sure how some of the guys do outside as most are guards but who knows. Knowing how the Dallas o-line is so damn good you could basically take anyone and it would work out. 

Oh and there's a Texas A&M guy out there that could work.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*The Steelers need to look at Nose Tackle, D.J. Jones, Mississippi. I also like Tight End Bucky Hodges. Not sure why they went with James Conner from Pitt at RB with a guy like Marlon Mack still on the board at RB.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Did the Bears make any more stupid ass moves?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

YES! I am happy with the Lions 6th round pick. Kaaya the QB from Miami. I think he was a bit of a steal there. While they do not need a QB per say this gives them 2 solid back ups and have some insurance if Stafford gets hurt or leaves in FA, not that I see that happening, and even more so down the road when he retires. Possibly even trade bait in a couple years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas done good. We got seven defenders and two WRs. 

Three CBs, one SS, two DT, and one DE. Now let's see if any of them can play. It's now on the coaches to make them play.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Strange draft for the Bears. Giving up picks to move up one spot to get Trubisky was silly considering they could've just waited to draft him 3rd overall and keep their picks. I don't think SF had interest in taking him. Shaheen's potential is interesting but that seemed like a reach pick too tbh. Also using a pick on a RB was stupid because that's the Bears biggest strength atm with Langford and Howard in the backfield. Probably should've went WR there. Also 3 of the picks were players who played under the FBS level, not sure if I like taking that many players who did that. Gonna have to give this draft a D+, felt like Pace reached on most of these picks and outsmarted himself trading up to get Trubisky. Hopefully I'm proven wrong in the years to come.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Day 3 recap! This is gonna be a long post so be prepared. 

Very surprised the *Cardinals* didn't take a QB at some point, especially with how much Brad Kaaya fell. Jerod Evans might be one to watch out if they sign him as a UFA, but he really should've stayed at VT another year. Taking back-to-back o-lineman was a really good move though if they wanna keep Palmer unharmed.

Thank god the *Ravens* finally went offense and got some o-lineman to protect Flacco. Who the hell is he throwing to though? Really baffled as to why they didn't draft a receiver. The 3rd guy on their depth chart (Camapanaro) has 12 career catches in 3 years. :lol Guess we'll see a lot of dumpoffs to Woodhead.

I don't know much about Corn Elder but I saw he had a solid grade so two more solid picks for the *Panthers *with him and the fullback out of West Georgia now that Tolbert is gone. I really like their draft more and more each time I look at it.

I think the *Bengals* got some really nice value picks in Lawson and Glasgow and may even have another good receiver in Josh Malone, but idk how many damn receivers and backs you need when you waited all the way til your EIGHTH pick to take an offensive lineman when that was one of your biggest glaring needs. :lol

The fucking *Browns* had a phenomenal draft. Idk if Brantley will be on the team pending his whole situation, but if he makes it then there's incredible value there. Plus they got another solid o-lineman and a corner who can compete for a spot. They're getting sooooo much better in the trenches. A++ 

The *Cowboys *did a great job of picking a bunch of really good secondary players but I'm really surprised they didn't get a tight end with how deep this class was or an o-lineman considering the losses of Free and Leary.

The *Broncos *taking Jake Butt in the 5th and then Chad Kelly as Mr. Irrelevant! :clap Fucking LOVE both of those picks. Butt could easily end up being their starting tight end later in the year and something about John Elway drafting the nephew of Jim Kelly just tickles the shit out of me. :lol I watched him play a lot and hope to see him succeed cause he's a true gunslinger. Just needs to stay outta trouble.

The *Lions* taking a big tight end, corner depth, and more defense looks real solid on paper, but I definitely didn't see them taking Kaaya. Thought someone might try and groom him as an eventual starter, but that's certainly not the case here. 

Very happy to see the *Packers* address the running back position with Jamaal Williams... but then they took 2 more of them. :lol Addressing the losses on the o-line would've been a bigger concern I thought. Do like the Malachi Dupre pick if he can get any playing time.

The *Colts* took a huge tackle! :mark: The Colts got a really good looking running back! :mark: The Colts got more depth at virtually every position on defense! :mark: I love it!

I really wish *Dede Westbrook *would've went somewhere other than the Jags. HE has so much potential to be a top tier receiver in a pass heavy offense, but that doesn't really seem to be the way they're gonna go in Jacksonville and idk how much playing time he'll be seeing in that crowded WR lineup.

I can't really say anything that the *Chiefs *did was all that exciting because for a team that looks like they're ready to win and breakout RIGHT NOW, basically all of their picks look like they're gonna develop for the future.

*Chargers *taking back-to-back safeties. (Y) Desmond King could be a huge value in the 5th.

Trumaine Johnson is on his 2nd straight franchise tag and the *Rams *have a bunch of other guys that you've never heard of playing corner, so they just decide not to draft any. :lol

I really like the *Dolphins *taking Asiata and they could get a great value with Isaiah Ford in the 7th.

The *Vikings *are a real sleeper team that won the draft. Got another solid o-lineman today, a big body tight end who can help them in the red zone & with Kyle Rudolph being injured a lot, and a couple receivers who can help them stretch the field. Good weekend for them.

The *Jets* taking Jordan Leggett in the 5th was far and away the best move they made since taking Adams. Virtually everyone else are guys I haven't heard of with meh grades.

I hate to say it, but the *Eagles* made some really nice picks today. Mack Hollins is huge wide receiver could end up being a top target in a year or two and Donnel Pumphrey will be in heaven learning from Darren Sproles.

Josh Dobbs to the *Steelers*!? For some reason... I like it!

*49ers* getting George Kittle and Joe Williams was (Y). Nice additions to groom in Shanahan's offense.

I'm one that personally didn't think the *Bucs* needed a running back seeing what Jacquizz Rodgers was able to do last year and with Doug Martin looking like he's gonna be coming back on good terms, but if they do feel the need to move on then Jeremy McNichols is a hell of a back who had yards on top of yards.

We got Samaje Perine! :mark: I totally love what we did with this draft. Jeremy Sprinkle is a nice insurance pick for the often injured Reed and Niles Paul as well as the aging (but rejuvenated) Davis who could wind up being a very nice 2nd TE option in a couple years. We got two r_eally _big safeties but idk where they really fit in or if they make the team. Nicholson was apparently a reach according to many scouts. Really like both 6th round picks, especially the center from Wyoming. We needed a true center and interior o-line depth. Hit on all fronts here. LOVE IT



ABAS said:


> Did the Bears make any more stupid ass moves?


Well they only had 5 picks and used a 4th rounder on a running back which is kinda weird considering they have a BUNCH of them.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm really pleased with our draft. I was worried they were going to do something stupid like draft Trubisky #1, or trade up for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> The Cowboys did a great job of picking a bunch of really good secondary players but I'm really surprised they didn't get a tight end with how deep this class was or an o-lineman considering the losses of Free and Leary.


I wanted a TE too, but the defense has to be rebuilt. We're only good at LB and that assumes Jaylon Smith will be good. No guarantee there. If these rookies can play, then Dallas might have turned the secondary into a strength. We can't know that right now but I'm ok with this work in progress. 

The Dallas O line for 2017 is Smith, Collins, Frederick, Martin, ???. Between Jonathan Cooper, Chaz Green, and Byron Bell, Dallas seems to like their depth there. I'm ok with it too. We got 3 All Pro offensive linemen. We just need the other two to hold their own. Also a RB of Zeke's quality can make plays even when guys get beat.

WR is actually thinner than OL as I see it. After Dez and Beasley, it's not very good. I don't know anything about the WRs we drafted but I'm glad we did. Might get a ST player out them as well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings traded 7 times, wheelin and dealin Rick Speilman


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So the Bills, who I thought did a pretty good job in the draft, just fired their GM Doug Whaley. Wtf? :lol



MrMister said:


> WR is actually thinner than OL as I see it. After Dez and Beasley, it's not very good. I don't know anything about the WRs we drafted but I'm glad we did. Might get a ST player out them as well.


I see you didn't mention Terrance Williams so you must not be the biggest fan of him either, huh?  The guy you drafted out of UNC is almost a carbon copy of Cole Beasley which was kinda strange to see. He might do some returning for you as well if they don't wanna use Lucky Whitehead there anymore.

Being a Skins fan, I hope these picks don't work out at all... but the secondary looks pretty solid tbh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I did it last year so I'm gonna do it again for the hell of it. Gonna list some of the notable UFAs that were out there and where they went.

Ish Zamora (WR, Baylor --> Raiders)
Keon Hatcher (WR, Arkansas --> Raiders)

Carroll Phillips (LB, Illinois --> Jaguars)
Avery Gennessy (OL, Texas A&M --> Jaguars)

Jags get two of the best UFAs on the market who both had mid-round grades on them and could really help at positions of need.

Jadar Johnson (S, Clemson --> Giants)
Jarron Jones (DT, Notre Dame --> Giants)
Travis Rudolph (WR, Florida State --> Giants)

G-men get a trio of mid-round graded guys. Jones was actually the highest rated UFA prospect on NFL.com but he's got major character issues. Rudolph was a very productive receiver and the guy that sat next to that autistic kid at a lunch table and got praised for it.

Aviante Collins (OL, TCU --> Vikings)

KD Cannon (WR, Baylor --> 49ers)
Burner who I hope makes the team for the niners.

Bryan Cox Jr. (DE, Florida --> Panthers)
Ben Boulware (LB, Clemson --> Panthers)

The heart and soul of that Clemson defense lands behind a bunch of All Pros in Carolina. I'm rooting for him and hope he finds a roster spot.

Travin Dural (WR, LSU --> Saints)
Collin Buchanan (OL, Miami Ohio --> Saints)

Dylan Cole (LB, Missouri State --> Texans)
This could be a monster steal because this guy's pro day was apparently off the charts.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Whats with the deal on Bengals/Mixon (I've only read the wiki/video on the incident), but it seems he got into it 17, and not really much since. 

He still a twat at 20? Press still after him 3 years after the fact seems a bit weird compared to the amount of bastards in the NFL. Just wondering, its the main day 3 headline...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Whats with the deal on Bengals/Mixon (I've only read the wiki/video on the incident), but it seems he got into it 17, and not really much since.
> 
> He still a twat at 20? Press still after him 3 years after the fact seems a bit weird compared to the amount of bastards in the NFL. Just wondering, its the main day 3 headline...


Frankly the only reason why people hate him so much is because the video was released. People actually seeing it is what scares them so much. A lot of folks think he deserves the Ray Rice treatment or to be banned from ever playing in the league. From what I recall the incident took place on his 18th birthday and he's served his suspension and taken quite a bit of grief for it nationally. I think he's bettered himself but the video will haunt him for his entire career. Without the video he was a 1st round talent.

The comparison I like to make is Tyreek Hill. Guarantee 80% of people aren't aware of his domestic violence charge before he was drafted, but now everyone knows his talent and would look past it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

1 year deal for Charles worth a max of $3.75 million. Love it. Low risk, high reward.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859545813760036865 @RetepAdam. what are your thoughts on Denver's offseason to this point? I think they've quietly put together a really nice couple months. The offensive line should be much improved, the d-line got help, and you guys got depth at positions of need.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I feel like I should preemptively change my sig to add another SB banner, because SBLII is as close to a guarantee as you can get. I see absolutely no challengers next season. Brilliant offseason with the free agent signings, and I love what they did in the draft. I actually like this team a lot better than the 2007 one. 19-0, while statistically unlikely, is a real possibility.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> 1 year deal for Charles worth a max of $3.75 million. Love it. Low risk, high reward.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859545813760036865 @RetepAdam. what are your thoughts on Denver's offseason to this point? I think they've quietly put together a really nice couple months. The offensive line should be much improved, the d-line got help, and you guys got depth at positions of need.


Their OL won't be improved in any significant way. Adding a washed up and often injured Special Olympian at RB won't help that pitiful offense. Their defense no longer has Wade coaching it, and they've got a rookie HC who performed poorly as DC in Miami.

Denver will miss the playoffs again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> 1 year deal for Charles worth a max of $3.75 million. Love it. Low risk, high reward.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859545813760036865 @RetepAdam. what are your thoughts on Denver's offseason to this point? I think they've quietly put together a really nice couple months. The offensive line should be much improved, the d-line got help, and you guys got depth at positions of need.


We'll see w/r/t the O-line. Jake Butt (lol) could be a nice addition. Pretty stoked about the Jamaal Charles addition, even if he's not JAMAAL CHARLES anymore. Also, fuck Chad Kelly.

No real expectations for this season, so it's all pretty much gravy.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

RetepAdam. said:


> We'll see w/r/t the O-line. Jake Butt (lol) could be a nice addition. Pretty stoked about the Jamaal Charles addition, even if he's not JAMAAL CHARLES anymore. Also, fuck Chad Kelly.
> 
> *No real expectations for this season, so it's all pretty much gravy.*


Why not? I mean, I wouldn't be expecting great results as the AFC West may be the toughest division in football. But I'd thing there would be _some_ expectation to see Lynch take over the starting job and own it at least.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jay Valero said:


> Why not? I mean, I wouldn't be expecting great results as the AFC West may be the toughest division in football. But I'd thing there would be _some_ expectation to see Lynch take over the starting job and own it at least.


I've always been pretty bearish on Lynch, so I'm not buying in until he proves he's actually any good at the NFL level.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

RetepAdam. said:


> I've always been pretty bearish on Lynch, so I'm not buying in until he proves he's actually any good at the NFL level.


Fair. I'd have more confidence in his chances if Koobs was still the coach, but I'd think as a fan you'd have some hope that a 1st rounder can outperform Trevor Siemian.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Alright guys, fingers crossed for that Madden curse. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Patriots dominating the Madden cover now too.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Corey said:


> Alright guys, fingers crossed for that Madden curse. :lol


Luckily, our backup QB is prone to wrecking teams as well.

With the team we've got for 2017, I think even Jimmy can win us a SB.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Luckily, our backup QB is prone to wrecking teams as well.
> 
> With the team we've got for 2017, I think even Jimmy can win us a SB.


Jimmy G's sample size is too small for me to get that crazy with it, but unfortunately you're probably right. Even with this Blount tender it seems like they're the only team that knows what they're doing. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta rep my guys. Keep getting better fellas... and pay Cousins please.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ah fuck... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864847104220516353
Also this. Still surprised the Pats didn't try and get him for that cheap ass deal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864611510529777664


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Go Eagles


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

My thoughts on the new NFL rules the owners have voted on for the 2017 season. 

*Loosening up on touchdown celebrations*
I like this idea, I want to see players celebrate when they score and I have no problem with them shaking their moneymaker. To me, it's when they celebrate was the issue. Busting off an 80-yard TD run...dance like you mean it. Stopping the running back on first and 10 for no gain...not so much. 

*Teams can bring back two players from the IR list*
If a player is healthy enough to come back late in the season and be possibly able to contribute towards a post-season run, why not let them come back? 

*Only one cutdown day for the NFL roster in preseason*
Previously, you had the roster cutdown from 90 to 75 and then from 75 to 53. Now, you will only have one cutdown day two days after the last preseason game and it will just go right from 90 to 53. Don't know what to think, especially considering it really crowds things for those players that are on the bubble for a roster spot. More competition means less chance to stand out. 

*Overtime periods cut down from 15 minutes to 10*

Not a fan. They claim it's for player safety, but in the long run will cutting down an overtime period by 5 minutes really make that much difference? Plus, this might actually increase the number of ties because you have less time. 

For years, there was no issue with the original OT concept...sudden-death rules where first team that scored won. Either go back to that, or adapt some method of the college OT where both teams get a shot.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Big time receiver just hit the market. Some injury concerns but he could make some teams a lot better on offense.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870787323578863616


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@BruiserKC

just bring back sudden death. it's vastly superior to this LET THE OTHER GUY HAVE A SHOT bullshit. The other guy had shots FOR FOUR QUARTERS. you can't win in regulation? tough shit, next team scores wins.


I also don't think it's a stretch that the Patriots go undefeated. They got the Lombardi Trophy on lock, and they will be greatest franchise of the Super Bowl era. For now. I think Dallas will have something to say about that once/IF Brady retires. Seriously Brady might play until he's 50:brady6.

This assumes Dak is for real. He seems to be for real.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Should have more like a jump ball for OT possession,

That or a scrum where the ball is at the 50 and both teams run from opposing 30's to recover it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> @BruiserKC
> 
> just bring back sudden death. it's vastly superior to this LET THE OTHER GUY HAVE A SHOT bullshit. The other guy had shots FOR FOUR QUARTERS. you can't win in regulation? tough shit, next team scores wins.
> 
> ...


Sudden death was just fine for 35 years. Suddenly Brett Favre didn't get the ball in OT and suddenly it became a crisis. It wouldn't be so bad but the OT rule is ridiculous. Either both teams get a shot or go back to the old rules.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

WE WON THE SUPER BOWL OMG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This time of year, sportswise, always remind me how superior NFL is to every other sport out there. A shit-ass NBA season/postseason/Finals, baseball outside of a couple exciting teams, is meh.

Football reigns supreme by miles and miles. Can't wait until the season starts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> This time of year, sportswise, always remind me how superior NFL is to every other sport out there. A shit-ass NBA season/postseason/Finals, baseball outside of a couple exciting teams, is meh.
> 
> Football reigns supreme by miles and miles. Can't wait until the season starts.


These past 2 years have been bad for NBA, but prior to that the competition was far better with more close games and actual series. And the NBA season itself wasn't bad this year, there was plenty of great stories and a compelling MVP race as well as some stars breaking out.


NFL has been god awful the last 3 years as well and quite a bit in the past decade overall. Playoff games are exceptionally one sided at times and what we saw last game in the NBA(with the refs playing a big part in it) is something we regularly see in the NFL.

NFL is superior to nothing, it's a shit product at the moment with the MAJORITY of the teams in the league being trash and the ones that aren't get derailed by injuries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Invictus said:


> These past 2 years have been bad for NBA, but prior to that the competition was far better with more close games and actual series. And the NBA season itself wasn't bad this year, there was plenty of great stories and a compelling MVP race as well as some stars breaking out.
> 
> 
> NFL has been god awful the last 3 years as well and quite a bit in the past decade overall. Playoff games are exceptionally one sided at times and what we saw last game in the NBA(with the refs playing a big part in it) is something we regularly see in the NFL.
> ...


Nah, the NFL is the most fun product by far. Refs suck in all sports for the most part, but are by far the worst in the NBA. The constant stop and start to the action is a gigantic turnoff, tbh. The phantom fouls, the last 2 minutes of a close game taking forever to end, the flopping.

NFL is nonstop action and are actually allowed to make some contact with eachother. Only thing I hate about it are the commercials. That's a legit complaint. But I'm never bored during an NFL game. It helps that there are only 16 games, but that's another aspect of what makes football great to me. The games constantly keep my attention and you're only one big play away from a close game if the game isn't close.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ravens sign Jeremy Maclin to a 2-year deal. Huge pickup. Puts them right back in contention imo. Finally grab an offensive weapon for Flacco.

Chargers sign Melvin Ingram to a 4 year extension worth $66 million with $42 million guaranteed. The pairing with Bosa could be a duo to be reckoned with for the years to come.

Kind of old news now but the Jets cut David Harris and plan to either cut or trade Eric Decker in the coming week or so. They're no doubt gonna have the worst offense in the entire league next year. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sherman with the pipebomb:

https://streamable.com/fxrms

:banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Greenlawler I love it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876586753574023168


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

good signing for the Titans, who've gone from having one of the worst WR cores last season to a good one for this upcoming


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuck, terrible news for the Cousins deal. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877900110427897857


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The Chiefs and GM John Doresy have parted ways. This is odd and very surprising because I don't think they would have let Chris Ballard leave if they knew they were getting rid of John Doresy.

An element that makes this interesting is that back in January reports of Doresy likely being the next Packers GM came out of nowhere. It was difficult to put much stock in those reports since a timetable hasn't been put on Ted Thompson's future and Elliot Wolf appears to be the heir apparent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jim Irsay out here tweeting pics of naked women. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Jim Irsay out here tweeting pics of naked women. :lol


Irsay and Dolan should hang out. And then drown.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

How sad is it that I'm already looking at prospects for next year's draft?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> How sad is it that I'm already looking at prospects for next year's draft?


Not sad at all. The QB crop for next year has been a hot topic in draft articles. Who's your team? Don't think I've ever known.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Not sad at all. The QB crop for next year has been a hot topic in draft articles. Who's your team? Don't think I've ever known.


I don't currently have "A Team" as I abandoned my beloved Steelers a couple of years ago when I realized Tomlin was actively turning them into Dungy's Colts aka a bunch of pussies. What about you?

Right now I'm focusing on the draft for the Chargers next year. Adding Williams (OT) from Texas and Vea from Wash (DT) would be brilliant. They could also use an solid #2 CB to allow them to move Verrett inside, and possibly a power back such as Pettway (who's a beast) to pair with Gordon if Williams doesn't work out in that role.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> I don't currently have "A Team" as I abandoned my beloved Steelers a couple of years ago when I realized Tomlin was actively turning them into Dungy's Colts aka a bunch of pussies. What about you?
> 
> Right now I'm focusing on the draft for the Chargers next year. Adding Williams (OT) from Texas and Vea from Wash (DT) would be brilliant. They could also use an solid #2 CB to allow them to move Verrett inside, and possibly a power back such as Pettway (who's a beast) to pair with Gordon if Williams doesn't work out in that role.


Good call on giving up on Pittsburgh. Fuck the Steelers. I'm a Skins fan.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Good call on giving up on Pittsburgh. Fuck the Steelers. I'm a Skins fan.


You have my condolences.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anybody follow Dane Brugler on twitter? I want somebody to ask him what the hell was going on with Arden Key "leaving" LSU earlier this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some excellent analysis of Landon Collins' 1st team All-Pro 2016 season. Sky is the limit for this guy.






The person who does the analysis makes these videos weekly. I highly recommend them for anyother die-hard football fans out there. They are X's and O's analysis, but he's not some boring 90 year old former coach doing it. He's done other players, too.

@TripleG

You might enjoy this, too, as a Giants fan.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Good call on giving up on Pittsburgh. Fuck the Steelers. I'm a Skins fan.


Granting that the season has yet to play out, and assuming the team re-signs Cousins, do you have a sense of the Redskins two or three biggest areas of need? Just reviewing their depth chart, I feel like NT (could be 2 good ones in the draft) and ILB (I'm high on Smith form UNC, who everybody is sleeping on) are the most glaring.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Granting that the season has yet to play out, and assuming the team re-signs Cousins, do you have a sense of the Redskins two or three biggest areas of need? Just reviewing their depth chart, I feel like NT (could be 2 good ones in the draft) and ILB (I'm high on Smith form UNC, who everybody is sleeping on) are the most glaring.


Hopefully putting Allen in the rotation and signing McGee/McClain will shore up the defensive line. Lotta new talent there. ILB will still be a big need after this year because basically everyone is playing on a one year deal. Brown, Foster, and Compton. I was hoping we'd draft Zach Cunningham out of Vandy but didn't. We could probably use an interior o-lineman to replace Lauvao too.

I'm growing pretty pessimistic on the Cousins deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess I'm supposed to be getting excited but I'm not.

Save us :dak


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Hopefully putting Allen in the rotation and signing McGee/McClain will shore up the defensive line. Lotta new talent there. ILB will still be a big need after this year because basically everyone is playing on a one year deal. Brown, Foster, and Compton. I was hoping we'd draft Zach Cunningham out of Vandy but didn't. We could probably use an interior o-lineman to replace Lauvao too.
> 
> I'm growing pretty pessimistic on the Cousins deal.


I liked Cunningham a lot in the draft. I think, other than Allen, you've got a bunch of rotational guys but no real starters, and certainly not any studs. Agree on Lauvao. You would have thought a Cousins deal would be done by now. Maybe y'all end up going QB.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> I don't currently have "A Team" as I abandoned my beloved Steelers a couple of years ago when I realized Tomlin was actively turning them into Dungy's Colts aka a bunch of pussies. What about you?
> 
> Right now I'm focusing on the draft for the Chargers next year. Adding Williams (OT) from Texas and Vea from Wash (DT) would be brilliant. They could also use an solid #2 CB to allow them to move Verrett inside, and possibly a power back such as Pettway (who's a beast) to pair with Gordon if Williams doesn't work out in that role.


*Steeler Nation doesn't need you. You never were a fan anyhow. Fans don't quit their teams. Fuck your Redskins.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

blackholeson said:


> *Steeler Nation doesn't need you. You never were a fan anyhow. Fans don't quit their teams. Fuck your Redskins.*


I'm the Redskins fan, not him.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

MrMister said:


> I guess I'm supposed to be getting excited but I'm not.
> 
> Save us :dak


This seems to be a year where the Boys are hoping to not give any ground rather than move forward. They're still trying to build that D and they had to change out four guys for rookies in the secondary. I definitely think the team is on the right track, it's just going to take some time and another draft before they get there. Probably have my favorite offense in the league, but I'm old school and a trenches guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jay Valero said:


> This seems to be a year where the Boys are hoping to not give any ground rather than move forward. They're still trying to build that D and they had to change out four guys for rookies in the secondary. I definitely think the team is on the right track, it's just going to take some time and another draft before they get there. Probably have my favorite offense in the league, but I'm old school and a trenches guy.


Same here. I watch the line of scrimmage more than I watch anything else. It's hard for me to get excited for the NFL because it's a different game that I don't like much. I'm fortunate the Cowboys might have a good one in Dak and they've focused on the running game the past few years.

And yeah defense needs a complete overhaul. It's a daunting project.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

MrMister said:


> Same here. I watch the line of scrimmage more than I watch anything else. It's hard for me to get excited for the NFL because it's a different game that I don't like much. I'm fortunate the Cowboys might have a good one in Dak and they've focused on the running game the past few years.
> 
> And yeah defense needs a complete overhaul. It's a daunting project.


The D isn't that far away imo. Get a guy like Chubb (DE) from NC State to replace Lawrence - cuz I don't think they should bring him back - somebody to groom behind Lee, and another depth safety. Should be right there if Collins, Smith, and Charlton work out. By "work out" I mean borderline pro bowl, not Kuechley, Donald, and Watt. That would just be silly.

As far as the NFL, I agree but I also have hope. First, there are market inefficiencies that can be taken advantage of by smart teams that see the rest of the league going for smaller finesse defenders, making a physical running game more appealing to them. Second, if teams just look at the success the 49ers had with Smith or the commie at QB playing that style, the Seahawks have, and the Cowboys are having, surely a few other teams will get a clue.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...=f19c53e454139e7465ee043f5e740a6f&oe=59F318CC

:lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Duane Brown holding out for some odd reason.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

And Jordan Reed is injured. Again.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Now OBJ wants to be the highest paid player in the league. fpalm

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/07/27/odell-beckham-wants-to-be-highest-paid-in-league/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Now OBJ wants to be the highest paid player in the league. fpalm
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/07/27/odell-beckham-wants-to-be-highest-paid-in-league/


He'll be the highest paid WR in the league, until another elite WR has his contract come up. But he won't get more than Carr got recently or other elite QBs.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I just realized that Enzo is trying to look like a guido OBJ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm on vacation for the next two weeks, so I was able to attend the Giants' first day of training camp this morning and able to write something up on it. So, here goes:

Pretty uneventful practice today, even according to Coach McAdoo. A lot of attention was put towards special teams and their formations, responsibilities, etc. In terms of Offense/Defense, there isn't anything too noticeable just yet but it is a good opportunity to compare size and movement of guys, as they are physically next to each other in the same conditions. Hot and humid today, but not unbearable.


-The first thing that jumps out is the sheer size of WR Brandon Marshall. He looks like a dad playing with his sons when standing next to the rest of the WR group. Tall and strong from head to toe.

-DJ Fluker in there at 2nd team RG. His game is power though, and we won't see the impact there until next week.

-Eli Manning and the pitch count that has been discussed....it isn't anything new. He is been on a pitch count of sorts since McAdoo's been here.

-Landon Collins is the leader of this defense. Always the one running to the next station or drill in front of everyone. Doing the dirty work special teams drills with all of the rooks and roster hopefuls. Very interactive with those guys.

-Damon Harrison was on the bike today. McAdoo said he was sore. No injury, just taking it slow. Jay Bromley and Robert Thomas were running with the first string for what its worth; which isn't much. Speaking of Thomas, I am overly impressed with his foot speed when it comes to the frame he works with. He looks very stout, powerful, quick. If I had to say now, I think this team is looking at him as Harrison's primary backup with Bromley (the biggest of them all) being the starter next to Harrison. Very impressed with the specimen Corbin Bryant is.

-The team offense drills seem to have a very basic, fundamental approach to it with the running game being the focus. Running games and blocking schemes tie in together via timing, and I think that was today's purpose. Get these backs to take the ball and diagnose where these guys are to make their cuts. 

Rookies-

-Evan Engram, as fully expected, really stands out as the smallest but most athletic TE on the field. He can change direction and burst as fast as the WRs, no question. He was moved around in the limited team offensive snaps. He lined up in the slot, in the backfield, and with his hand in the dirt. I expect him to be all over the place.

-Dalvin Tomlinson appears to be in the mix among the other veterans in regard to the depth chart. I can notice his step-behind status when it comes to hand and foot placement. That is always expected as the technique details are far greater in the league than in college and you could see the difference between him and Corbin Bryant/Robert Thomas when it came to hand accuracy and power.

-Davis Webb- Not much on him today. During the short team period, he received very few snaps. 2nd/3rd string snaps were obviously given to Johnson and Smith, respectively. All of the QBs were NOT throwing during team sessions. Very little interaction between them & the pass catchers today.

-Wayne Gallman is noticeably thinner, leaner than the rest of the backs. He got some looks with the 3rd offense, nothing was done at full speed and I expect it to be that way until next week. We'll see though. 

-Avery Moss looks very athletic, pretty agile and quick footed. These guys don't have pads on so it's not really notable, but I am curious to see if he is a guy that simply loses some movement ability when having to diagnose blockers and plays. That would give me the impression his upside is even higher, as he was moving quicker through the bags than all of the DEs.

-Adam Bisnowaty was getting 2nd team reps at LT. His frame is very slight. He doesn't have the look of an NFL OT just yet. On the right side was RT Chad Wheeler. His frame looks great and easily capable of adding weight. Athletic ability won't be an issue for him either. But I do like having these 2 young guys in the wings. 2017 OTs will be about Flowers/Hart/possibly Fluker. If they don't perform, we'll see what these two guys have to offer. Really looking forward to seeing them in pads next week.


-LB BJ Goodson is another general on the field next to Collins. He is max effort, all the time. He is taking his opportunity very seriously and you can tell by the attention he puts on the fine details of lateral movement, movement through traffic, and coverage. He does not look tight hipped at all but we wont know for sure until the pads are on.

-Eli Apple On three separate occasions, he was notably moving better than everyone in the position group. He really is a physical gem and you can see why he was a high draft pick. He oozes potential. Can he maintain that athletic prowess in game situations where movements are adjustments, not planned.

Overall a good day for a football diehard, but boring for the traditional fan. I don't think we are gonna see things tick up until next week.

For those that don't know, I am a die-hard Giants fan and have been so for years. I used to drive 3 hours up from here to Albany, NY for Giants training camp in the mid - 2000's with my best friend who is also a die-hard Giants fan. They now have training camp here in NJ, alot closer to where I live. I've been writing these things for years, when I have the time to go. Couldn't go at all last season. Anytime I have the time to attend camp and write something up, I will.

Shout to my fellow Giants fan @TripleG , in case you want to read up on the Giants first training camp practice of the season.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the write-up, will look forward to more. Always respected the Mara family.

- huge mark for Evan Engram, think he'll be key to getting another ring before Eli retires

- was glad to see them add Bisnowaty and Wheeler as I feel both have solid back-up potential at least, with Biz possibly being able to develop into a quality starter at G opposite Pugh

- who was running with 1st team Oline on the right side? Jerry and Hart?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Season's almost here, fellas. Let's run down a bunch of news from the last few days:

- Ravens o-lineman John Urschel abruptly retired after the results of the CTE study were released. The numbers were pretty alarming tbh.

- Been bad news for the Ravens all around. Joe Flacco is out 3-6 weeks with a back injury. May or may not be available for the season opener. Kenneth Dixon will miss the season after having surgery for a torn meniscus.

- The Eagles released former 2014 1st round pick Marcus Smith, who tallied 4 sacks in 3 years. Seattle has since signed him.

- Devontae Booker will be out 6-8 weeks with a wrist injury. More touches for Jamaal Charles, might be a good injury for the team. 

- Vikings signed Everson Griffen to a big 4 year, $58 million extension. Steelers signed Alejandro Villanueva to a 4 year, $24 million extension.

- The Bills traded Cardale Jones to the Chargers for whatever reason.

- @Greenlawler you were asking for more pass rush. Well, he'll be 32 when the season starts but he did rack up 11 sacks last year for Indy. Another rock solid signing imo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890960990212435968
Also big money for Casey. $40 mil guaranteed!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891044563187585025


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Thanks for the write-up, will look forward to more. Always respected the Mara family.
> 
> - huge mark for Evan Engram, think he'll be key to getting another ring before Eli retires
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Yes, Jerry and Hart on the right side, Flowers and Pugh on the left side. But it is important to point out that they didn't run any offense vs. defense today. It was a glorified walk-through. Guess Mac wanted to ease them into it. I think they will rev it up soon, though. Not sure when, though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

doesn't matter about all of your teams, the GOAT is gonna GOAT once again :brady3


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Love the arrogance of Pats fans.....respect the heck out of the Pats, but pride goes before the fall.


Every time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McPhee out indefinitely after undergoing knee surgery. Training camp off to a good start already. :francis


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I wonder how they're going to cheat their way to a division title this year?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> McPhee out indefinitely after undergoing knee surgery. Training camp off to a good start already. :francis


It was just a 'scope, so he shouldn't be out too long. But, yeah, that dude is about broke down. In good news, they should be in position to draft Arden Key or Bradley Chubb (Nick's brother) next year. :serious:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm having difficulty getting excited for football. Hopefully that will change once the preseason begins. 



Corey said:


> - Ravens o-lineman John Urschel abruptly retired after the results of the CTE study were released. The numbers were pretty alarming tbh.


Urschel made the right decsion choosing to pursue a PhD over playing in the NFL. He's too smart to be risking permanent brain damage.

This reminds me of Myron Rolle. He earned a Rhodes Scholarship and ended up eventually becoming a neurosurgeon after his playing career ended.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hazwoper said:


> *I'm having difficulty getting excited for football. Hopefully that will change once the preseason begins. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually end up getting more excited for fantasy to return, and then in turn my excitement for football follows haha


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't excited for football anymore either. That could change if :dak continues to be awesome of course. :dak probably prevented me from just not watching the NFL ever again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm on vacation for the next two weeks, so I was able to attend the Giants' first day of training camp this morning and able to write something up on it. So, here goes:
> 
> Pretty uneventful practice today, even according to Coach McAdoo. A lot of attention was put towards special teams and their formations, responsibilities, etc. In terms of Offense/Defense, there isn't anything too noticeable just yet but it is a good opportunity to compare size and movement of guys, as they are physically next to each other in the same conditions. Hot and humid today, but not unbearable.
> 
> ...


You just wrote an essay about the Giants ( lol ). Eli Manning sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cashmere said:


> You just wrote an essay about the Giants ( lol ). Eli Manning sucks.


4 time SB Champions. Twice in the last 10 seasons. One of the most popular teams and most valuable in sports.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 4 time SB Champions. Twice in the last 10 seasons. One of the most popular teams and most valuable in sports.


Lol. NFC Conference.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cashmere said:


> Lol. NFC Conference.


What?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What?


NFC = Far inferior to the AFC.

Even the Bengals own the NFC ( and your Giants lol ).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cashmere said:


> NFC = Far inferior to the AFC.
> 
> Even the Bengals own the NFC ( and your Giants lol ).


Am I being trolled right now? I don't get it. This is like 15 year old fan trash talk..

@Cashmere

And the Giants beat the Bengals last year..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Am I being trolled right now? I don't get it. This is like 15 year old fan trash talk..
> 
> @Cashmere
> 
> And the Giants beat the Bengals last year..


6-3 all-time regular season record


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cashmere said:


> 6-3 all-time regular season record


How many SBs?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Rob Ninkovich of the New England Patriots just announced his retirement. Love, love that dude as a Patriot. One of the guys I most loved watching during his time. My Pats are gonna miss him. Such a leader. So hard working. Thank you for all of your contributions, Ninko.:bow


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Phenomenal Beast said:


> Rob Ninkovich of the New England Patriots just announced his retirement. Love, love that dude as a Patriot. One of the guys I most loved watching during his time. My Pats are gonna miss him. Such a leader. So hard working. Thank you for all of your contributions, Ninko.:bow


Happy to see him go, as a Jets fan!  Always seemed to save his best for us...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

MrMister said:


> I can't excited for football anymore either. That could change if :dak continues to be awesome of course. :dak probably prevented me from just not watching the NFL ever again.


C'mon, man. We can be trench brothers (no romo).


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Malik McDowell, rookie for the Seahawks, was in an ATV accident resulting in a concussion and "facial injuries".


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another big extension for the Vikes defense.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891715409946320896


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chargers #1 pick Mike Williams reportedly will not need back surgery but is expected to miss all of training camp.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another one down & poor Jacksonville still doesn't have an o-line. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892039966783676423


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Imagine they'll just plug in Cam Robinson.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ravens Rookie guard Nico Siragusa blew up his knee, all three CLs torn.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Ravens Rookie guard Nico Siragusa blew up his knee, all three CLs torn.


And now Crockett Gilmore is done for the season. This team is getting fucked left and right. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> And now Crockett Gilmore is done for the season. This team is getting fucked left and right. :lol


Whoa. Tough break for Gilmore and the Ravens. I like him as a talent. Unfortunately, now they're going to have to rely on that pussy Maxx Williams.

Jordan Reed left TC to see a specialist about his injured toe.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chargers rookie OG Forrest Lamp tore his ACL. Motherfucker.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Happy birthday to the GOAT.









Almost time to begin the Blitz for Six.









LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was able to get out to Giants practice today. Here are some observations:

Picture perfect, sunny day. Could be me but at the start of practice I thought the energy was a little down. Part of the dog days and with those pads on, the heat has to be intense. Soon after that though however, the fights began and it got pretty intense. Guys getting knocked down. Damon Harrison and Justin Pugh are the alpha males in those fights. They are the ones calling the shots and rarely does anyone even try to hold them back when they are involved with another player. 

*K Aldrick Rosas* very impressive today, hit a 56 yarder by a lot. He’s got the power, that’s for sure.

*OFFENSE NOTES
*
-The OL as a whole came out and competed today, much more than what we have seen to this point. Bobby Hart and Ereck Flowers did a nice job getting their hands inside. Hart was juked out of his shoes a couple times by JPP. The question with Hart has nothing to do with effort, he has it. The upside/talent however, it gets exposed when a guy like JPP lines up across from him. I think his ceiling is pretty limited. Flowers showed off his immense upper body power on a few occasions today. OG DJ Fluker and John Jerry had a good day at the expense of DT Dalvin Tomlinson and veteran Robert Thomas. Excellent run blocking, good enough pass blocking. 

-*Beckham* is insane. What he can do in terms of catching the ball with such ease and consistency in addition to his burst, speed, and agility is incredibly rare. Fun guy to watch and he practices hard.

-*QB Davis Webb* doesn’t get a ton of reps (if any) during the live 7 on 7/11 on 11 team drills, as this team needs to figure out the Johnson vs. Geno situation. He did get his own little 7 on 7 display at the end of practice. It’s not fair to really evaluate him yet as a physical player, there is so much being thrown at him. He shows the live arm, smooth release, and surprisingly very solid footwork. What I am more impressed by, he is incredibly active when he isn’t the QB that is up. Going through all the signals, helping the coaches get the right groups out there, running from drill to drill while others walk. Those are the little things that are important. He has really put his best foot forward.

-Nice to see a fade pass from Manning to Marshall for a short TD. Eli has been missing the guy to throw that to for a long time now since Plax. The Manning/Marshall connection is there, it appears. Having a tall WR to throw to for the first time since Plax in 2008 should really help the offense in the redzone.

-*RB Wayne Gallman *is showing some impressive running techniques when moving through traffic. Low pad level, high feet with outstanding agility and burst. He can shake and move laterally better than I thought.

-*WR Kevin Snead* got less special team looks today, but he did catch the longest pass of the day from Josh Johnson for a TD. He burned CB Nigel Tribune and S Duke Ihenacho. On the flip side, he was mangled at the line of scrimmage by Tribune earlier. He is a space-only threat right now.

-*TE Will Tye* looks quicker than he was last year. Did he lose some weight? Did he work on foot speed? Is he simply more confident in the scheme? Not sure. But he gets in to his routes fast and his head around even faster. He had a nice day catching the ball. 

-*TE Matt LaCosse* continues to make his argument for making the team among a crowded group. He has shown he can catch the ball on the move, but today he made some physical catches with defenders draped all over him. Catching the ball in traffic like that is very important for a guy like him. His presence as a blocker is less than ideal, but his effort is always there.

*DEFENSE NOTES
*
-*CB Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie* is lining up all over the place. I like the versatility he brings to the table. Such a smooth backpedal and burst out of it. He has a nice feel for what the offense is trying to do, a great weapon to have considering how much they have him roaming. 

-*CB Michael Hunter* another impressive day. His size and speed in combination with the quick twitch reactions has to be bumping him up the totem pole. Guys like him are hard to find.

-*DE Owa Odighizuwa* is physically impressive. Great body, bends well, has some power to him but there is lot of hesitation to his game. He doesn’t disengage from blockers and has been routinely getting beat.

-*DT Jay Bromley* had a couple nice plays in team drills. He completely schooled OC Richburg on one play that would have resulted in a sack. 

-*DT Robert Thomas* ended up at Manning’s knee/foot area during live drills, not good. They don’t need to be seeing that.

-*LB BJ Goodson* is playing fast, especially evident when he is pursuing to the sidelines and covering laterally. 

-*FS Darian Thompson* came down with an easy INT on an overthrow from Manning to Darkwa, but right place/right time is the name of the game for those guys. 

- The safeties are really being given opportunities. I think it is completely open behind the starters + Adams. Eric Pinkins continues to stand out and rookie UDFA Trey Robinson came out of nowhere a couple times to make a play. 

*3 STANDOUTS
*
-*S Landon Collins*: Fast. Big. Strong. Powerful. This guy is putting everything on display and when he’s not on the field, he is in the coaches ear. Very in to practice. His instincts have been jumping out at me. He is in the right place before the right time almost always.

-*TE Evan Engram*: If Shepard is going to miss any time, look for Engram to see an uptick in snaps. He has WR movement and what I’ve noticed more than anything, the ability to adjust to poorly thrown balls. Yes he is a rookie and there is a lot to take in playbook wise, but he is too talented to keep on the sidelines. He can be a matchup nightmare.

-*WR Travis Rudolph*: Again, as Shepard misses practice you want to see guys step up and take advantage. Rudolph is getting more and more action each day. He isn’t big or physical, but he knows how to make himself slippery to defenders. He may not be the best athlete, but he is so mechanically sound as a route runner and he sells well. He can run himself open better than I thought and most importantly, he catches EVERYTHING. 
@TripleG


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

- good to hear Flowers is keeping his hands inside, as this is a make or break year for him. Now if he can just keep his butt down

- troubling that Diggy is still hesitating out there. Should know what he's doing by now.

- Engram is gonna be a beast. Love that guy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So apparently :cutler is going to the Dolphins. LOL, that retirment didn't last long. To be fair, he did have some success in Gase's sytem, so who knows. Feel bad for Kaep though, if it wasn't obvious he's getting blackballed by the league, then it certainly is now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kaep isn't getting blackballed :kobe

And I'm the biggest Kaep fan on this site.

Just stupid idiots trying to blame a guy with decreased skills struggling to find work on the fact that he's black.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> Kaep isn't getting blackballed :kobe
> 
> And I'm the biggest Kaep fan on this site.
> 
> Just stupid idiots trying to blame a guy with decreased skills struggling to find work *on the fact that he's black*.


I'm fairly certain people think it's because of teams feeling like he'd be a distraction and/or his political views, not because he's black.

Like yeah his winning percentage has been terrible the last 2 years, but the other numbers aren't that bad at all. He's 29 years old and a former Super Bowl starter. He shouldn't be looking for work right now while Fitzpatrick, Sanchez, and McCown still have backup jobs in the league.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> I'm fairly certain people think it's because of teams feeling like he'd be a distraction and/or his political views, not because he's black.
> 
> Like yeah his winning percentage has been terrible the last 2 years, but the other numbers aren't that bad at all. He's 29 years old and a former Super Bowl starter. He shouldn't be looking for work right now while Fitzpatrick, Sanchez, and McCown still have backup jobs in the league.


Yes he should. Those other guys can play QB. Kaep is an athlete that can throw far and run fast, a distinct difference. You have to change your entire offense for that doofus, and it still probably wouldn't work because the read option is a one trick deal and people have figured it and Kaep out.

Feel bad for Matt Moore though. Is it for sure that Tanny is down for a significant period?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolphins sign Jay Cutler; 1 year, $10 million.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Dolphins sign Jay Cutler; 1 year, $10 million.


AFC East teams about to feast off of those Cutler picks. :cutler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> AFC East teams about to feast off of those Cutler picks. :cutler


:lol Right. Not like it matters with the Pats in the division.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Btw Tanehill has a partial ACL tear which got the ball rolling on this whole Cutler thing. They may just shut him down for the whole year.

Jalen Collins (Falcons CB) suspended 10 games for his 2nd PED violation. 

Vikings extend ANOTHER key defender in Linval Joseph. 4 years, $50 million. Everybody on that Vikes d gettin paid, gettin paid.

Will Fuller broke his collarbone a few days ago. He'll be out 2-3 months. More targets for Hopkins though but somebody else on that team is gonna have to step up (where the fuck has Jaelen Strong been?)


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Tanny had a partial tear to begin with. I guess that awkward flop exacerbated things. I'm guessing he's having surgery?

Fucking Jalen Collins, man. I really liked him, and now it looks like he's gonna be a bust cuz dumb.

Joseph is a fucking beast that doesn't get the recognition he deserves because he plays for the shitty Vikings.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings have 5 defensive pro bowlers locked up LOL


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good signing for Buffalo. Even at his age he's still really productive and one of the toughest receivers out there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894594581324496900


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jesus christ I didn't think the Jets could get any worse but this is a huge blow. That offense is gonna absolutely awful...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894632480166350850


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAOOOO poor Jets


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895081343708610560
Potential big blow to Dallas.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so he steps on another player but injures himself instead? that is some shit luck :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so the Patriots are the first NFL team to actually buy their own plane???? How is this possible???? Used planes are fairly cheap (by billionaire owner standards). Would be a nice travel advantage if you ask me. I was stunned when I saw today that New England was the first team to actually buy a plane.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> so the Patriots are the first NFL team to actually buy their own plane???? How is this possible???? Used planes are fairly cheap (by billionaire owner standards). Would be a nice travel advantage if you ask me. I was stunned when I saw today that New England was the first team to actually buy a plane.


#PlaneGate


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

RKing85 said:


> so the Patriots are the first NFL team to actually buy their own plane???? How is this possible???? Used planes are fairly cheap (by billionaire owner standards). Would be a nice travel advantage if you ask me. I was stunned when I saw today that New England was the first team to actually buy a plane.


I don't get how having the title to the plane under the team name rather than some other corporate entity of the owner or a charter/lease contract is an advantage, but ok.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

My Bucs on Hard Knocks > Anything involving your shitty teams! :cornettefu


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895272721030008832


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Giving 1A the highest paid salary when you have a 1B :draper


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I was impressed by Deshaun Watson's debut performance in the preseason. I don't think he'll have as great a season as Dak did last year, but he will easily have the best Rookie QB season this year. All those teams that passed on him will be kicking themselves sooner than later.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Considering the other guys are on shit teams and/or are behind vet QBs while Watson is on a playoff team and competing with Tom Savage, you sure you feel like going out on that limb?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*PRESEASON BEGINS TONIGHT!!!!!!*

Time to set some unrealistically high expectations only to be let down LIKE ALWAYS!!!!! Here's hoping we get zero injuries (lol), at least 3 wins (and at this point, converting on 3rd down counts as a win), and no more than 3 starting quarterbacks this season. Can't believe these guys are still my favorite sports team in the world after 18 years of misery....

*....BUT WE'VE GOT THE GOD-TIER TALENTS OF BROCK OSWEILER UNDER CENTER THIS YEAR, SO THEY CAN'T POSSIBLY FAIL ME NOW!!!!!! COME ON, GPODAWUND!!!! LET'S RALLY UNDER THAT BROWN & ORANGE BANNER ONCE AGAIN AND ROOT FOR THE NFL'S PREMIER TEAM!!!!! MAY THE FOOTBALL GODS SHINE BRIGHTLY ON OUR 2017 CAMPAIGN!!!!!!!* (in other words, plz don't let them fire Hue after we lose this year.) *PARADISE IS UPON US ONCE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN THE IMMORTAL WORDS OF MISTER ROARKE, "SMILES, EVERYONE, SMILES!!!!!!!!!!!"*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *HERE WE GO, BROWNIES, HERE WE GO!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe Trubisky isn't so bad after all. :hmm:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Maybe Trubisky isn't so bad after all. :hmm:


IF they keep Foxy around the Bears should really come together in the next two years, assuming Pace can hold his water in the draft from here on out. They could pick up McGlinchey in the 1st to play either tackle and that way they'd have built a wall to run behind with Howard as well as one to hide their young QB. Then if they can find a big force backer like Porter Gustin to take over for McPhee/Houston and a good slot CB they should be in business.

#fuckthePackers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
For what though? The police department has been saying for a year that they found nothing. Yeah, he's been acting like a dumbass all summer by pulling out a woman's breasts and getting into a fight, but if no one presses charges against him, you can't really suspend him for general bad behavior.*



Chrome said:


> Maybe Trubisky isn't so bad after all. :hmm:


*Glennon was TRASH and Trubitsky was playing against the 3rd string. We need a bigger sample size from him.


In other news, Jimmy G KILLED IT last night! 22/28, 235 yards, AND 2 touchdowns :dead2. Yeah, the Jaguars suck, but he did help the PAtriots get off to a 3-1 start in the regular season last year. Tom Brady doesn't have to go as hard this year, especially since we've somehow IMPROVED The Superbowl Championship team :brady5.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elliott suspended 6 games and Bills just traded Sammy Watkins & a 6th round pick to Rams for E.J. Gaines & 2nd round pick.

BIG NFL day.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Elliott suspended 6 games and Bills just traded Sammy Watkins & a 6th round pick to Rams for E.J. Gaines & 2nd round pick.
> 
> BIG NFL day.


Bills also traded Ronald Darby for Jordan Mathews and a 3rd. Lots o action in Buffalo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Bills also traded Ronald Darby for Jordan Mathews and a 3rd. Lots o action in Buffalo.


Yep. Bills have two 1st rounders, two 2nd rounders, and two 3rd rounders in next years draft. Pretty crazy and a great way to build a new team.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess the NFL has better investigators the police department.......

these days a mere womans accusation (where she was proven in texts to be lying to blackmail Zeke) gets you a six game suspension

This is what Social Justice looks like people!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Welp, Skip was right. They suspended Zeke for 6 games. That's extreme overkill considering HE WAS NEVER FOUND GUILTY!*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...ys-ezekiel-elliott-suspended-six-games-by-nfl


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Bills have two 1st rounders, two 2nd rounders, and two 3rd rounders in next years draft. Pretty crazy and a great way to build a new team.


Better draft a QB or three, cuz Taylor sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Better draft a QB or three, cuz Taylor sucks.


Oh yeah, Tyrod Taylor is awful.

I've just never seen a team with 2 1st, 2nd and 3rd rounders in the same draft. That's an insane haul for them.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

After listening to Christian Fauria for the first two minutes of this Jags-Pats tilt, I'm never complaining about Michael Cole again.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

downnice said:


> I guess the NFL has better investigators the police department.......
> 
> these days a mere womans accusation (where she was proven in texts to be lying to blackmail Zeke) gets you a six game suspension
> 
> This is what Social Justice looks like people!


I haven't had time lately to keep up with sports news, so I just found out Zeke was being investigated today when I saw his name trending on Twitter. Just at a quick glance, what I see is a woman making accusations, the police deciding it's bullshit, but the NFL deciding on a 6 game suspension anyways. Maybe there is more to this story that I don't know about but from what I've seen so far, it sounds like another Fidel Goodell crock of shit.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they conspired to take down the dark lord and jerrah helped. he can rot in piss.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I love the trade for the Rams getting Sammy Watkins.

Why the fuck did Buffalo trade away Ronald Darby though? They already lost Gilmore. God damn, going in with a full rebuild it seems like.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Watkins can't stay healthy, and Les Snead is a moron so chances are this doesn't work out. Chargers gonna win BoLA.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Watkins can't stay healthy, and Les Snead is a moron so chances are this doesn't work out. Chargers gonna win BoLA.


Still somewhat of a necessary gamble considering how awful their receiver core is. At least trying to put some weapons around Goff. Just need an o-line to protect him now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A just reported that Zeke will have to PAY BACK $1.4 MILLION of his signing bonus if this suspension is upheld: equating to roughly $245,000 per game. This is bullshit.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well that suspension is extreme overkill.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Still somewhat of a necessary gamble considering how awful their receiver core is. At least trying to put some weapons around Goff. Just need an o-line to protect him now.


Can't make the club in the tub, brother. Besides, Cooper Kupp, Robert Woods, and Pharoah Cooper are all good prospects, they're just all best suited for the slot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Matthews for a Third Round Pick in the 2018 Draft and Ronald Darby. Being a Eagles fan don't know how to feel about this trade year we needed CB help, but you can't have enough weapons. I think the Eagles though well after the Season is over he's going to be a FA so why not get value for now than later? I'm mean you could of gotten a better pick from someone who is looking for a quality WR. Torrey Smith is going to really need to step up his game now, and can we get rid of Algholor and Hollins take over his spot please!? Dude had a TD last night for the Packers and Nelson is still dropping easy ass throws to him.

Lol Bills trade away their best WR Watkins for Peanuts why? So they don't want to contend this year, whatever they had went down the drain help McCoy maybe it's time to leave.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

HoHo said:


> Matthews for a Third Round Pick in the 2018 Draft and Ronald Darby. Being a Eagles fan don't know how to feel about this trade year we needed CB help, but you can't have enough weapons. I think the Eagles though well after the Season is over he's going to be a FA so why not get value for now than later? I'm mean you could of gotten a better pick from someone who is looking for a quality WR. Torrey Smith is going to really need to step up his game now, and can we get rid of Algholor and Hollins take over his spot please!? Dude had a TD last night for the Packers and Nelson is still dropping easy ass throws to him.
> 
> Lol Bills trade away their best WR Watkins for Peanuts why? So they don't want to contend this year, whatever they had went down the drain help McCoy maybe it's time to leave.


You gave up Matthews AND a 3rd for Darby. There are no picks coming to you.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:frown2: Had a career year for us last year. Really bad injury cause who knows if Galette will ever get on the field.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896076772894154752


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tough blow for Elliot and the Cowboys. That said, Jordan Howard the rushing title awaits you.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Putting your hands on any person is wrong, but those pics don't prove he had did that to her. Pretty sure the Cops have all this evidence and why haven't they done something about it, if the evidence was clear in her mind, but not in there minds? What I'm saying is the NFL makes the decision before truly being considered guilty?

So the NFL has better Investigators than the Police Department and what's this I'm hearing about this lady trying to blackmail Zeke? This is such a mess going on with this.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tannehill is officially out for the season, requiring ACL surgery. Dolphins also lost their rookie LB Raekwon McMillan for the season with a torn ACL.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Tannehill is officially out for the season, requiring ACL surgery. Dolphins also lost their rookie LB Raekwon McMillan for the season with a torn ACL.


Oh shit! Bummer about Tannehill. I always find it funny when bad stuff happens to a Cuckeye, though, so McMillan can kick rocks.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, as of the first preseason game Ereck Flowers still sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896367645607514112


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896405905113313282


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896405905113313282


And he was just taken in the 2nd round last year too. Oof.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> And he was just taken in the 2nd round last year too. Oof.


It was hilarious enough that they actually traded UP to get back into the 2nd round to take him when surely they could've gotten him whenever their next pick was, but now that they've cut him after one year in the league it just puts the icing on the cake. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896367645607514112


This is why nobody should pay any attention to pff. They're terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> This is why nobody should pay any attention to pff. They're terrible.


He was right in this case. It was Richburg and Jerry who were the issues on that night, unfortunately. Richburg is starting to worry me, tbh. He played hurt all year last year, but this wasn't the performance we wanted to see in his first pre-season game back.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> He was right in this case. It was Richburg and Jerry who were the issues on that night, unfortunately. Richburg is starting to worry me, tbh. He played hurt all year last year, but this wasn't the performance we wanted to see in his first pre-season game back.


No he wasn't. Flowers looked like shit, and against TJ Watt who is hot garbage. Richburg will likely be fine. Jerry, otoh, I've never thought was a starter and I maintain that belief. If I were Reese, I'd do whatever I could to land a great RT so I could kick Bobby Hart in to RG this offseason. Trade up and draft McGlinchey ffs. Oh, and get a power back, too. That team needs a thumper.

Actually, now that I think about it, you could probably get about 75% of my thoughts on the Giants just by listening to Paul Dottino.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> No he wasn't. Flowers looked like shit, and against TJ Watt who is hot garbage. Richburg will likely be fine. Jerry, otoh, I've never thought was a starter and I maintain that belief. If I were Reese, I'd do whatever I could to land a great RT so I could kick Bobby Hart in to RG this offseason. Trade up and draft McGlinchey ffs. Oh, and get a power back, too. That team needs a thumper.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, you could probably get about 75% of my thoughts on the Giants just by listening to Paul Dottino.


I initially thought "here we go again" on the first sack by Watt, but that wasn't on 74, it was 77 and 70 getting shoved into the pocket. He is noticeably leaner and appeared to move more easily laterally and most importantly, his hands and feet were in sync. As the hands come up the feet should be moving back to generate more power and keep the defender away from the body and that was so often his issue in pass protection. He kind of stuck his arms out but they should be swung up to generate more power as the feet move, it's that sync that matters for someone his size. 

It wasn't perfect but he had his arms in closer together and made himself a bigger target to get around by keeping his feet moving. It looks like a mental hurdle for him like he has to think about doing it but in time it should be routine or at least that's the hope. So far so good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> It was hilarious enough that they actually traded UP to get back into the 2nd round to take him when surely they could've gotten him whenever their next pick was, but now that they've cut him after one year in the league it just puts the icing on the cake. :lol


Funny enough, the Bears just claimed him today. :lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*The Cleveland Browns should be happy. Kizer is going to be a solid franchise QB for the future. This team has turned it around, finally. We can get back to having Steelers vs Browns again having meaning. Give this young man a year to learn the playbook and he is going to be a name in the NFL. The Browns have the money in to spend for free agency as well. This team may be the team to beat in 4 years.

NFL comparison would have to be Steve McNair, but with much more poise and better pocket presence. This kid has a chance to take The Browns to new heights. He is a leader like McNair was, but will have much more passing success than McNair ever had.







The Chicago Bears should be happy as well with Mitchell Trubisky, "Oh it's Trubisky, it's damn Trubisky". It's not about the stats in preseason it's how you look in the pocket under real pressure in real time. He didn't look like a rookie. Watch Josh Dobbs in his rookie debut and you see a true rookie. Trubisky looked like a poised 3 year starter. His foot work and reading of the defense was just unreal. This is a QB class they'll be talking about for the next 10 years.

NFL Comparison would have to be Steve Young, but larger. He moves well and sells the play action. The man has feet and you don't need 16 games to see that. He has a cannon for an arm and reads defenses very well. He is taking Bears to promise land in 4-6 years.







I also think The Houston Texans should be happy with what they have in Deshaun Watson. I would say that Kizer looks a bit more composed and comfortable in the pocket than what I have seen from Watson, but that's no knock on Watson. Watson will need two years tops to really find his groove. One year on the sideline with one year of full season of play. His defense should be a huge help and so should Hopkins.

NFL comparison would have to be Donovan McNabb, but potentially better in the accuracy department than McNabb. Donovan was never the most accurate over his career. Watson has the same tools, but better, that's scary.






I also think The Kansas City Chiefs should be happy to know that they have Patrick Mahomes. Andy Reid will turn him into the QB of their franchise. Smith will either be the back up, traded, or gone to free Agency by 2018. Again, it's not about stats all the time. It's pocket presence and ability to read defenses. Albeit the pass rush, Mahomes played well under pressure. Very composed.

NFL comparison would have to be Mark Brunell, but better. Don't sleep on Mark Brunell as he was hurt throughout his career. He was a good QB, Mahomes is a better version of him. Short body type, cannon arm and strong legs.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Should the Ravens consider trading Flacco? I think it's a real option at the end of this season. I think his best options are either the Jets, or The Broncos. Teams with strong defenses that need QB's with experience.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I think we should see more than just the first preseason game before making any judgement on these rookie QBs. Just sayin.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> I think we should see more than just the first preseason game before making any judgement on these rookie QBs. Just sayin.


*Pocket presence, timing of the defense and release of the ball are things that take some time to teach. Each of these men I mentioned do all of those things very well, but each being better at doing one vs the other, or both, or all three. There are certain things to look for when trying to see whether, or not these QB's can make it in the NFL.

I would say Trubisky will show the most promise right off the moment he starts. Kizer may likely take some time, but I would give him the edge over Watson. While Watson has the better all around team than Kizer, Watson isn't as poised as Kizer in my opinion. That could change over time. Mahomes is a stronger version of Russel Wilson. 

This is going to be a memorable NFL QB Draft Class of 2017. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really shitty news for Detroit. They basically have no pass rush at all now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897134241963806720


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Corey said:


> Really shitty news for Detroit. *They basically have no pass rush at all now.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897134241963806720


this guy was pretty good before injury last year...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Really Eagles you let go of Ryan Mathews ugh. Sproles says he's going to retire after this Season and Blount to me isn't a Starting RB rather a Third Down and Goal Line Back to me. Even our backups are trash, in two decisions my team goes from one of the best in the East on Offense to just a average one outside of Jeffery/Wentz/Ertz Combo.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

HoHo said:


> Really Eagles you let go of Ryan Mathews ugh. Sproles says he's going to retire after this Season and Blount to me isn't a Starting RB rather a Third Down and Goal Line Back to me. Even our backups are trash, in two decisions my team goes from one of the best in the East on Offense to just a average one outside of Jeffery/Wentz/Ertz Combo.


*Blount is a better RB than you're willing to give him credit for. I am certain he will be a much more productive RB than Matthews. Blount was one of the better free agent moves the Eagles have made this year. Wentz will need a workhorse RB and that is Blount for sure. Not to mention Alshon Jeffrey at WR.*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Blount is good no doubt, but you can't expect to rely on him to play every single down though. Blount with the Pats had other guys working with the ball too and their WR/TE was pretty damn good as well opening holes for him. Teams are going to want to take away Jeffrey and he could be gone after the season after a one year deal especially if doesn't like the environment with the team. When teams take away Alshon who do you rely on. I rather have multiple weapons and able to give Defense fits than have one or two and the Defense knows where the ball is going on plays. At least Blount won't fumble as much as Ryan.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*T.J. Watt and Bud Dupree "Sack Tandem"

I realize it has only been one game of preseason, but there are things you can see right away with a talent in real game time that you just can't teach. You just have to hope that they "get it". Watt gets it and he comes from a line of athletes. He has it. This team will have one of the best pass rushing tandems in the NFL once again. Look out AFC and AFC North.



















*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *Blount is a better RB than you're willing to give him credit for. I am certain he will be a much more productive RB than Matthews. Blount was one of the better free agent moves the Eagles have made this year. Wentz will need a workhorse RB and that is Blount for sure. Not to mention Alshon Jeffrey at WR.*


Blount sucks, you will see once you get him. He is a fumble machine. There is a reason why he got benched in the SB after that fumble.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> this guy was pretty good before injury last year...


Yeah but he's on the PUP list right now.  Hopefully he's healthy this year though.



HoHo said:


> Really Eagles you let go of Ryan Mathews ugh. Sproles says he's going to retire after this Season and Blount to me isn't a Starting RB rather a Third Down and Goal Line Back to me. Even our backups are trash, in two decisions my team goes from one of the best in the East on Offense to just a average one outside of Jeffery/Wentz/Ertz Combo.


Mathews was far too injury prone and getting up there in age. I expected him to be cut tbh. Pumphrey could be a huge spark plug out of the backfield for you guys. Should be fine this year with him, Blount, and Sproles.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I feel like the nfc east and south are the only divisions where we could see anything happen this year


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Outside shot at MIN making the north interesting.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Joff said:


> I feel like the nfc east and south are the only divisions where we could see anything happen this year


AFC South is up for grabs too imo. Houston has a great defense but how's the QB situation and how does JJ bounce back from injury? The Colts got better across the board on defense but how healthy is Luck? The Titans nearly won it last year before Mariota got hurt and... well the Jags gonna Jag.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*This is what I saying before. This QB class is going to make history. There are other great players in this draft that aren't QB's as well, but I was talking about these four men a few days ago in this thread.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some takeaways from the Bears 2nd preseason game:

-Glennon played much better than last week, and aside from one boneheaded pass in the endzone, looked sharp for the most part. Still don't see him doing much this season though.
-The 3rd string RB Cohen looked nice and made some impressive runs and showed good vision too. RB is definitely the Bears strongest position by far.
-Defense looked decent again, getting a timely pick in the 4th quarter and got a couple sacks too to boot
-Trubisky looked good again. Not as good as last week, but made some nice throws and took advantage of the turnover the Bears D got with a TD in the 4th quarter.
-Aguayo shanked another kick. He's probably getting cut this week lol.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I know it's only preseason, but I'm liking the future outlook of the qb spot in kc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can't be much worse than Alex Smith tbf :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rex Burkhead is good at football.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Renegade[emoji769 said:


> ;69713489]can't be much worse than Alex Smith tbf [emoji38]


I'm sure you are just trolling but... 

Smith is fine. Better than cassell and co from the previous 4-5 years. And better than half the starting qbs out there today. So yes, it can be worse. Much worse.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bradford > Smith :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cashmere said:


> Rex Burkhead is good at football.


he is but only at New England can a white RB become relevant...

maybe they should've taken Zenner and Gerhardt too 8*D


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

I forgot just how awful pre-season fotball is. Guess I'll give it a shot by this time next year


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@ShowStopper *Thoughts on the dirty hit injuring Odell?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> @ShowStopper *Thoughts on the dirty hit injuring Odell?*


Well, when it first happened my balls were up to my throat and I nearly fucking vomited because I saw the Giants season flash right before my eyes.

Going to have to agree with Le'veon Bell that while it was a 'legal' hit by the letter of the law, it was also a dirty hit. Watching the play, the DB clearly dives for Beckham's knee and hits him there. 

I've tried to watch the play from a defensive standpoint, and I still don't see anyother attempt by the DB except to go for the knee because of the way he dived in a downward direction. 

They have to do something about pre-season. Either do away with them altogether (will never happen), or have them be just for the 3rd and 4th stringers who are fighting for jobs. 

Pre-season football is awful, always has been and always will be. Thankfully, Beckham got lucky and only has a sprained ankle rather than a blown-out knee. But there have been plenty of other times when a team has lost their best player and lost their entire season due to a random play in a meaningless pre-season game. I don't even wish that on any of the Giants' NFC East rivials. It's bullshit and I wish they could come up with some kind of a solution to these meaningless fucking games ASAP.

Are you a fan of his, btw? He seems like someone you might like; young, charismatic, entertaining, a great showman, outspoken at times. In alot of ways, he actually reminds me '97-'98 HBK due to all of those factors. He's not quite as mean, though, thankfully. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, when it first happened my balls were up to my throat and I nearly fucking vomited because I saw the Giants season flash right before my eyes.
> 
> Going to have to agree with Le'veon Bell that while it was a 'legal' hit by the letter of the law, it was also a dirty hit. Watching the play, the DB clearly dives for Beckham's knee and hits him there.
> 
> ...


*Hell yeah! Odell provides endless entertainment on Instagram! He's easily a top 3 WR, but I have to root against him on the field because I'm a Pats fan :lol. I don't want him injured though. Team rivalries are never that serious. This really sucks because he might miss the season opener against the Cowboys. That matchup is hype because the Giants seemed to be the only team that had their number last season. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This whole fucking thing :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uh oh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901272378050625537


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

nooooooo :hoganutd


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pats will be fine, if anyone can withstand this, it'd be them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Pats will be fine, if anyone can withstand this, it'd be them.


Chris Hogan's about to become a Pro Bowler.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Now they have an excuse to give when the start tithe season 0-1.

#gochiefs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wtf happened to this guy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901519437483868160


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

6 TD passes from Jets' QBs last night! Crisis? What crisis?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jamaal Charles is still alive. But barely.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@Legit BOSS

Now, Edelman is injured and is out for the year. What is going on with these WRs? Crazy.

:mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> Now, Edelman is injured and is out for the year. What is going on with these WRs? Crazy.
> 
> :mj2


**Sad Facebook react* :sasha3

We can never bank on Gronk staying healthy, but that almost has to happen this year. Thankfully, they somehow stacked the team in the off season to make it even better than last year's, so we should still be a heavy favorite to repeat.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> **Sad Facebook react* :sasha3
> 
> We can never bank on Gronk staying healthy, but that almost has to happen this year. Thankfully, they somehow stacked the team in the off season to make it even better than last year's, so we should still be a heavy favorite to repeat.*


You guys will still win the division easily. The Jets, Bills, and Dolphins won't be any competition.

I really hope we get Giants/Pats III. Those were some intense SB's.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> Now, Edelman is injured and is out for the year. What is going on with these WRs? Crazy.
> 
> :mj2


Don't worry, Austin Carr will be the next Edelman...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You guys will still win the division easily. The Jets, Bills, and Dolphins won't be any competition.
> 
> I really hope we get Giants/Pats III. Those were some intense SB's.



*I agree. Lets review what's happened thus far though: Zeke's suspended for 6 games, Edelman's injured, and Beckham's injured. That's a serious starpower deficit to start the season; especially considering Giants vs. Cowboys is the opener. The NFL REALLY needs to do like you said, and stop having these superstars play in inconsequential off season games. They need to do it like the NBA and have the 2nd and 3rd string compete with the rookies.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Horrible looking leg injury for Chicago WR Cameron Meredith...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Horrible looking leg injury for Chicago WR Cameron Meredith...


Yeah, they're saying it might be a torn ACL. Sucks because Bears were already thin at receiver with Jeffery leaving. Now they're really going to have to rely on Kevin White, who's been injury-prone the last 2 years. Aside from that though, it was a good preseason game for the Bears. Defense was solid, Glennon looked good, Trubisky also looked good, and the run game was decent enough.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Offensive line looks good. Which is the only thing I was worried about from the Bengals rehearsal. Everything else was predictable like Burfict getting hurt for the 1000th time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Spencer Ware out for the year with a torn PCL. Bodies just keep piling up.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Operation tank and get Sam Darnold clearly in full effect for the Jets:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902256596683812866
Also the Bills keep cleaning house and giving up on a ton of young players:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902217349171961856


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Operation tank and get Sam Darnold clearly in full effect for the Jets:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902256596683812866
> ...


McCown actually gives us a better chance of winning games than the other options. Don't think it really makes a difference who the QB is tbh, this roster isn't winning more than 2-3 games. As much as I'm usually against tanking, this is the right time for us to do it...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Highest paid player in league history. :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902353429833666565


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lions Fan speaking here looking at Twitter this has had quite a divisive reaction amongst the fanbase.

Pros in my eyes are,
his the best quarterback we have had in my lifetime.

Its stability for the team and now we can focus on building around him for the long term.

He is a good quarterback,
for a team which quite frankly at times probably doesn't deserve him.

We would be a lot worse without him.

In a few years time this will probably just be the going rate for a decent quarterback.

he took on a 0-16 team and he really did give us hope again, 
I think some Lions fans are forgetting how bad of a shape we where in after the 2008 season.



Cons are,
His not really proved himself in the big games yet, 
But the argument to that is well his not exactly had the greatest defence around him has he.

I wouldn't say he is injury prone but he does pick hem up although that again probably is not helped by a sometimes lacklustre defence.

All eyes are going to be on him now until someone else gets a higher paid contract, 
I Just hope the inevitable scrutiny and comparisons don't get to him.



Overall though the pros outweigh the cons.

Its easy to look at a number and think wow that's a lot but most sports people in the big leagues are overpaid 'it's just how it is'.

The fact is we aren't exactly a team that good quarterbacks are going to be scrambling to get to,
and we have all seen 'Browns 'cough Browns' how hard it is to find a good one.

So to me it really is a no brainer,
we are currently an average team with an above average quarterback so if we want to keep him we need to pay the big money.

I'm not saying its right but what alternatives do we have ?

Things are looking ok at the lions,
I'm not expecting Super Bowl victories anytime soon but i genuinely think a playoff game victory is on the horizon if we just keep building and plugging away.

#OnePride


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Attention Steeler Nation!!!

Joe Haden, CB has signed with The Steelers 3 years, $27 million. Hell to the yes.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@The Absolute thoughts on Haden getting released and immediately scooped up by a rival?

-----------------------

This could end up being a fantastic under-the-radar signing @Hazwoper


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902950636169375745


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

blackholeson said:


> *Attention Steeler Nation!!!
> 
> Joe Haden, CB has signed with The Steelers 3 years, $27 million. Hell to the yes.*


That's a big improvement to by far our biggest weakness.

Burns and Haden is profoundly better than Burns and Cockrell/Sensabaugh.

Doesn't really matter if Haden returns to his elite form, he's still a massive upgrade and should be able to handle covering WR2s instead of the WR1s he was covering in Cleveland.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Corey said:


> This could end up being a fantastic under-the-radar signing @Hazwoper
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902950636169375745


I'm optimistic about this for now. Too bad Nick Perry is fragile and Clay Matthews is washed.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

JM said:


> That's a big improvement to by far our biggest weakness.
> 
> Burns and Haden is profoundly better than Burns and Cockrell/Sensabaugh.
> 
> Doesn't really matter if Haden returns to his elite form, he's still a massive upgrade and should be able to handle covering WR2s instead of the WR1s he was covering in Cleveland.


*Totally agree. I think it's important to remember how the pass rush will affect the secondary. If Watt and Dupree can apply pressure this makes it much easier on the secondary. Having a player like Haden on the outside starting will certainly draw more time for QB's to make quicker reads and thus pass to the check down player. That's the type of shit defensive coordinators like because they can game plan for that. Don't forget about Shazier in coverage as well. He has hands.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...a-suspension-appeal-dallas-cowboys/623956001/
https://www.sbnation.com/2017/8/29/...-violence-police-report-nfl-suspension-appeal

*I'm glad that the NFL Players Association is standing up for Zeke and trying to block this suspension. I've done research on these accusations, and the bitch was caught saying shit like:*



> Elliott told the NFL investigation he was “100 percent certain” that his accuser told him the same day, “You are a black male athlete. I’m a white girl. They are not going to believe you,” according to documents obtained by the Fort Worth Star-Telegram.



*and *



> Records show Elliott’s accuser texted her friend "if they ask he dragged me out of my car" while she was talking to police. When her friend asked if she wanted to lie, Elliott’s accuser responded, “Yea.” (page 43)





> Elliott’s alleged victim’s friend — the same one who saw bruising on her Thursday afternoon — was listed as a witness and also said Elliott did not assault the woman that night. The witness signed an affidavit contradicting what her friend had told police. She also said her friend asked her to lie to police. (pages 62-63)


*She's a lying, gold digging piece of shit and she shouldn't be trusted.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Lets clear the air on this Stafford signing. As the NFL continues it will make money and so will the 32 teams who are a part of it all. With that said, I think it's important to understand that these owners can afford it, but most of all they're staying within the salary cap. The QB is the most important person to a franchise. When you have a talent that takes a team from 0-16 and makes them relevant again, you pay up. Stafford earned his salary.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kinda late on posting this, but Deandre Hopkins got paid. 2nd highest paid WR in the league. Well deserved with all the fucking Qbs he's had to play with.  Hope Watson can grow and they make some noise in the next couple years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903393718862045186
EDIT: Huge trade! Necessary for the Jets considering how much they NEEDED another decent receiver and wanted to get rid of Sheldon. @Rankles75


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903695055818375168


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zeke got did dirty. Roger G is scum.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corey said:


> Kinda late on posting this, but Deandre Hopkins got paid. 2nd highest paid WR in the league. Well deserved with all the fucking Qbs he's had to play with.  Hope Watson can grow and they make some noise in the next couple years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903393718862045186


Can only imagine how much Beckham will get in the next year or two. 

:lol

We don't have a choice, though. Have to keep him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks like the starting QB spot is all figured out in Cleveland:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903723645125763073


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Corey said:


> Kinda late on posting this, but Deandre Hopkins got paid. 2nd highest paid WR in the league. Well deserved with all the fucking Qbs he's had to play with.  Hope Watson can grow and they make some noise in the next couple years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903393718862045186
> ...


I'm fairly meh on Kearse tbh. Makes some big catches in big games, but he's not overly consistent. Gives us a much needed veteran presence at the position though. Getting a 2nd rounder was a great bit of business though. Will more than likely only be a late 2nd, but very handy in what will be a hugely important Draft for us.

Sad to see Sheldon go, but he was always going to be the odd man out between him, Mo and Leonard Williams. Will be interested to see how he does in a 4-3 Defense...

Final cut day today, with 1200 players set to be out of a job...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gonna post all the noteworthy cuts and trades from today for anyone that missed them:

- Broncos cut T.J. Ward (@RetepAdam. thoughts on this?)
- Giants cut Devin Taylor
- Redskins cut Matt Jones (finally)
- Bears cut Roberto Aguayo (didn't last long) and Victor Cruz.
- Lions cut Matt Asiata and Brad Kaaya.
- Vikings cut Alex Boone and T.J. Clemmings.
- Bucs cut Jeremy McNichols.
- 49ers cut Jeremy Kerley.

- The Patriots traded Jacoby Brissett to the Colts for Phillip Dorsett (super weird trade for Indy)
- The Steelers sent Sammie Coates to Cleveland for a 6th round pick.

EDIT: And I almost forgot, Osweiler went back to the Broncos on a 1 year deal for the vet minimum and that's fucking HILARIOUS :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:mj4*

BYqfzMiB3TG


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*As a Steelers fan it's pains me to say this, but I want this season to be Ben's last season. There is no way The Steelers can pay Bell after this season. There are teams out there with a need for RB, but not just any RB here. We're talking Le'Veon Bell not just some RB.

He just happens to be the best RB in the NFL today, without a doubt. His only problem just happens to be his proneness to injury. I really think they should give him the money, but that's only if he plays 16 games. If he is injured again this year, then I would let him walk and talk Ben into staying another year. I really feel like this could be Ben's last season.

If Bell plays 16 games and survives the post season, Super Bowl, or not isn't my point here. I just want to see Bell play a full season including post season. Ben retiring leaves cap money for us to save and use. Not to mention other cuts, or what have you that happen each year to begin with. Playing a full season and post season with Ben possibly leaving means The Steelers will have to re-sign Bell.

Here is why I say the Steelers will have to re-sign Bell if Ben retires. This gives you Brown, Bryant, and Bell for the offense. Then, all you have to do is find a good QB, draft, or free agency. Who knows they could draft their next franchise QB during the next draft in 2018. Either way that QB walks onto a team with a solid foundation at offense. We have one of the best offensive line coaches in all of the NFL, if not the best OL coach, Mike Munchak.

I also think that M. Pouncey should be cut next year as well. He is always hurt and I feel like his position is severely overrated. He takes a huge portion of the cap. We need to resign Tuitt and Shazier. Just wanted to point this out.

There will be a certain Free Agent by the name of Alex Smith who certainly be cut next season and also Glennon out of Chicago. Blake Bortles, Kapernick, and others will be out there looking for teams. What free agent QB wouldn't want to throw to Brown, Bryant, on occasion Bell? It's a QB's dream at this point.*


----------

